# Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports



## longknife

Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.



And the Left is all torn up because the people of Myanmar don't want them in their country? Where's common sense?

_New reports reveal that Myanmar is using food as a weapon against Rohingya_

_By starving them, the country hopes to push Rohingya Muslims out_

_Restrictions on food access have been tightened dramatically in recent weeks_

_One farmer said it would have been better to be shot than to be starved_

_The government in Myanmar is using food as a quiet weapon against minority Rohingya Muslims in the country’s troubled west, new reports reveal._

Full article @ Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports


----------



## theDoctorisIn

We really have turned a corner, haven't we?

Cheering for genocide.


----------



## bodecea

longknife said:


> Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Left is all torn up because the people of Myanmar don't want them in their country? Where's common sense?
> 
> _New reports reveal that Myanmar is using food as a weapon against Rohingya_
> 
> _By starving them, the country hopes to push Rohingya Muslims out_
> 
> _Restrictions on food access have been tightened dramatically in recent weeks_
> 
> _One farmer said it would have been better to be shot than to be starved_
> 
> _The government in Myanmar is using food as a quiet weapon against minority Rohingya Muslims in the country’s troubled west, new reports reveal._
> 
> Full article @ Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports


Could.care.less.about.either.  What makes you think I do?


----------



## TomParks

longknife said:


> Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Left is all torn up because the people of Myanmar don't want them in their country? Where's common sense?
> 
> _New reports reveal that Myanmar is using food as a weapon against Rohingya_
> 
> _By starving them, the country hopes to push Rohingya Muslims out_
> 
> _Restrictions on food access have been tightened dramatically in recent weeks_
> 
> _One farmer said it would have been better to be shot than to be starved_
> 
> _The government in Myanmar is using food as a quiet weapon against minority Rohingya Muslims in the country’s troubled west, new reports reveal._
> 
> Full article @ Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports



How long till other countries do the same?


----------



## irosie91

An interesting question for discussion.    Do societies have a  "RIGHT"  to declare this or that religion "legal"   and this or that religion  "not legal"      There are several examples of such societies.    Only a few years ago  MALDIVES declared islam the ONLY LEGAL RELIGION.    Indonesia has a list of LEGAL  vs  not legal religions.
There are others.    Would it be ok for Myanmar to declare islam  "not legal"


----------



## longknife

irosie91 said:


> An interesting question for discussion.    Do societies have a  "RIGHT"  to declare this or that religion "legal"   and this or that religion  "not legal"      There are several examples of such societies.    Only a few years ago  MALDIVES declared islam the ONLY LEGAL RELIGION.    Indonesia has a list of LEGAL  vs  not legal religions.
> There are others.    Would it be ok for Myanmar to declare islam  "not legal"



Yes.


----------



## Lastamender

bodecea said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Left is all torn up because the people of Myanmar don't want them in their country? Where's common sense?
> 
> _New reports reveal that Myanmar is using food as a weapon against Rohingya_
> 
> _By starving them, the country hopes to push Rohingya Muslims out_
> 
> _Restrictions on food access have been tightened dramatically in recent weeks_
> 
> _One farmer said it would have been better to be shot than to be starved_
> 
> _The government in Myanmar is using food as a quiet weapon against minority Rohingya Muslims in the country’s troubled west, new reports reveal._
> 
> Full article @ Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> Could.care.less.about.either.  What makes you think I do?
Click to expand...

Of course you are not interested. You might have to talk about Islam.


----------



## longknife

Lastamender said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Left is all torn up because the people of Myanmar don't want them in their country? Where's common sense?
> 
> _New reports reveal that Myanmar is using food as a weapon against Rohingya_
> 
> _By starving them, the country hopes to push Rohingya Muslims out_
> 
> _Restrictions on food access have been tightened dramatically in recent weeks_
> 
> _One farmer said it would have been better to be shot than to be starved_
> 
> _The government in Myanmar is using food as a quiet weapon against minority Rohingya Muslims in the country’s troubled west, new reports reveal._
> 
> Full article @ Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> Could.care.less.about.either.  What makes you think I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you are not interested. You might have to talk about Islam.
Click to expand...


What's to talk about Satan's Cult. They are killers. Nothing else. Society must rid itself of killers.


----------



## Coyote

longknife said:


> Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Left is all torn up because the people of Myanmar don't want them in their country? Where's common sense?
> 
> _New reports reveal that Myanmar is using food as a weapon against Rohingya_
> 
> _By starving them, the country hopes to push Rohingya Muslims out_
> 
> _Restrictions on food access have been tightened dramatically in recent weeks_
> 
> _One farmer said it would have been better to be shot than to be starved_
> 
> _The government in Myanmar is using food as a quiet weapon against minority Rohingya Muslims in the country’s troubled west, new reports reveal._
> 
> Full article @ Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports




Good God.  The atrocities committed against the Rohinga are horrific.  Mass graves.  Shooting fleeing villagers.  Rape.  Locking people into burning huts.  Throwing infants into the fire.

And you think this is great because some Muslims somewhere else do awful things?

There are no words.


----------



## Coyote

TomParks said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Left is all torn up because the people of Myanmar don't want them in their country? Where's common sense?
> 
> _New reports reveal that Myanmar is using food as a weapon against Rohingya_
> 
> _By starving them, the country hopes to push Rohingya Muslims out_
> 
> _Restrictions on food access have been tightened dramatically in recent weeks_
> 
> _One farmer said it would have been better to be shot than to be starved_
> 
> _The government in Myanmar is using food as a quiet weapon against minority Rohingya Muslims in the country’s troubled west, new reports reveal._
> 
> Full article @ Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long till other countries do the same?
Click to expand...


Another genocide supporter?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

longknife said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Left is all torn up because the people of Myanmar don't want them in their country? Where's common sense?
> 
> _New reports reveal that Myanmar is using food as a weapon against Rohingya_
> 
> _By starving them, the country hopes to push Rohingya Muslims out_
> 
> _Restrictions on food access have been tightened dramatically in recent weeks_
> 
> _One farmer said it would have been better to be shot than to be starved_
> 
> _The government in Myanmar is using food as a quiet weapon against minority Rohingya Muslims in the country’s troubled west, new reports reveal._
> 
> Full article @ Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> Could.care.less.about.either.  What makes you think I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you are not interested. You might have to talk about Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to talk about Satan's Cult. They are killers. Nothing else. Society must rid itself of killers.
Click to expand...




I think society needs to remove supporters of genocide.

Don't worry, I'm not as fucked up in the head as you are - I don't think you should be killed.

Just shunned.


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Left is all torn up because the people of Myanmar don't want them in their country? Where's common sense?
> 
> _New reports reveal that Myanmar is using food as a weapon against Rohingya_
> 
> _By starving them, the country hopes to push Rohingya Muslims out_
> 
> _Restrictions on food access have been tightened dramatically in recent weeks_
> 
> _One farmer said it would have been better to be shot than to be starved_
> 
> _The government in Myanmar is using food as a quiet weapon against minority Rohingya Muslims in the country’s troubled west, new reports reveal._
> 
> Full article @ Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> Could.care.less.about.either.  What makes you think I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you are not interested. You might have to talk about Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to talk about Satan's Cult. They are killers. Nothing else. Society must rid itself of killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think society needs to remove supporters of genocide.
> 
> Don't worry, I'm not as fucked up in the head as you are - I don't think you should be killed.
> 
> Just shunned.
Click to expand...

Then we had better start shunning Islam.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Left is all torn up because the people of Myanmar don't want them in their country? Where's common sense?
> 
> _New reports reveal that Myanmar is using food as a weapon against Rohingya_
> 
> _By starving them, the country hopes to push Rohingya Muslims out_
> 
> _Restrictions on food access have been tightened dramatically in recent weeks_
> 
> _One farmer said it would have been better to be shot than to be starved_
> 
> _The government in Myanmar is using food as a quiet weapon against minority Rohingya Muslims in the country’s troubled west, new reports reveal._
> 
> Full article @ Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> Could.care.less.about.either.  What makes you think I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you are not interested. You might have to talk about Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to talk about Satan's Cult. They are killers. Nothing else. Society must rid itself of killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think society needs to remove supporters of genocide.
> 
> Don't worry, I'm not as fucked up in the head as you are - I don't think you should be killed.
> 
> Just shunned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then we had better start shunning Islam.
Click to expand...




Who's "we", fuckwit?

I'm going to guess you've never actually met a Muslim.


----------



## Tank

Good idea


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could.care.less.about.either.  What makes you think I do?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are not interested. You might have to talk about Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to talk about Satan's Cult. They are killers. Nothing else. Society must rid itself of killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think society needs to remove supporters of genocide.
> 
> Don't worry, I'm not as fucked up in the head as you are - I don't think you should be killed.
> 
> Just shunned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then we had better start shunning Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we", fuckwit?
> 
> I'm going to guess you've never actually met a Muslim.
Click to expand...

I am going to guess you have all the excuses that keep you from the truth and accepting it. Give me your best shot.


----------



## Tilly

The government of Myanmar denies any atrocities have taken place, and insists that Rohingya are “illegal immigrants.”

Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are not interested. You might have to talk about Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's to talk about Satan's Cult. They are killers. Nothing else. Society must rid itself of killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think society needs to remove supporters of genocide.
> 
> Don't worry, I'm not as fucked up in the head as you are - I don't think you should be killed.
> 
> Just shunned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then we had better start shunning Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we", fuckwit?
> 
> I'm going to guess you've never actually met a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to guess you have all the excuses that keep you from the truth and accepting it. Give me your best shot.
Click to expand...




What would i possibly need an "excuse" for?

I'm not the one cheering for the forced starvation of women and children. What s _your_ excuse?


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's to talk about Satan's Cult. They are killers. Nothing else. Society must rid itself of killers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think society needs to remove supporters of genocide.
> 
> Don't worry, I'm not as fucked up in the head as you are - I don't think you should be killed.
> 
> Just shunned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then we had better start shunning Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we", fuckwit?
> 
> I'm going to guess you've never actually met a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to guess you have all the excuses that keep you from the truth and accepting it. Give me your best shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would i possibly need an "excuse" for?
> 
> I'm not the one cheering for the forced starvation of women and children. What s _your_ excuse?
Click to expand...

Who said I was cheering? Do you think this would be happening without Islam? And do you think for a minute Muslims do not do this to minorities in their countries?

Why adherents to Islam are allowed to do savage things while others are not?


----------



## Vastator

It’s an ugly situation for sure. But the native culture of Myanmar has a right to self determination. And let’s face it; this has been going on for a few years now. These people have had more than enough time to see the writing on the wall; and GTFO. The fact that they insist on digging in makes this more of a civil war, than a genocide.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Vastator said:


> It’s an ugly situation for sure. But the native culture of Myanmar has a right to self determination. And let’s face it; this has been going on for a few years now. These people have had more than enough time to see the writing on the wall; and GTFO. The fact that they insist on digging in makes this more of a civil war, than a genocide.



No, it's a genocide - and the Rohingya are "native", too.


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an ugly situation for sure. But the native culture of Myanmar has a right to self determination. And let’s face it; this has been going on for a few years now. These people have had more than enough time to see the writing on the wall; and GTFO. The fact that they insist on digging in makes this more of a civil war, than a genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a genocide - and the Rohingya are "native", too.
Click to expand...

He didn't ask you a question, I asked you four.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an ugly situation for sure. But the native culture of Myanmar has a right to self determination. And let’s face it; this has been going on for a few years now. These people have had more than enough time to see the writing on the wall; and GTFO. The fact that they insist on digging in makes this more of a civil war, than a genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a genocide - and the Rohingya are "native", too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't ask you a question, I asked you three.
Click to expand...




Good for you. Do you think I owe you answers to them?


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an ugly situation for sure. But the native culture of Myanmar has a right to self determination. And let’s face it; this has been going on for a few years now. These people have had more than enough time to see the writing on the wall; and GTFO. The fact that they insist on digging in makes this more of a civil war, than a genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a genocide - and the Rohingya are "native", too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't ask you a question, I asked you three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Do you think I owe you answers to them?
Click to expand...

You don't owe me anything, why so defensive? Are you able to answer them?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

irosie91 said:


> An interesting question for discussion.    Do societies have a  "RIGHT"  to declare this or that religion "legal"   and this or that religion  "not legal"      There are several examples of such societies.    Only a few years ago  MALDIVES declared islam the ONLY LEGAL RELIGION.    Indonesia has a list of LEGAL  vs  not legal religions.
> There are others.    Would it be ok for Myanmar to declare islam  "not legal"


Absolutely!


----------



## Vastator

theDoctorisIn said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an ugly situation for sure. But the native culture of Myanmar has a right to self determination. And let’s face it; this has been going on for a few years now. These people have had more than enough time to see the writing on the wall; and GTFO. The fact that they insist on digging in makes this more of a civil war, than a genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a genocide - and the Rohingya are "native", too.
Click to expand...

The Rohingya are Muslims. A religion not native to Myanmar. And like all cults they hold themselves separate from the majority population, and breed like cockroaches, until eventually they have the numbers to supplant the native, original culture. The government of Myanmar is two steps ahead of this, and is taking proactive measures to preserve its heritage, and culture. It isn’t genocide as long as there are places for them to go, and other Muslim populations in the world. It’s just a little house cleaning.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

theDoctorisIn said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an ugly situation for sure. But the native culture of Myanmar has a right to self determination. And let’s face it; this has been going on for a few years now. These people have had more than enough time to see the writing on the wall; and GTFO. The fact that they insist on digging in makes this more of a civil war, than a genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a genocide - and the Rohingya are "native", too.
Click to expand...

They are just not native to Myanmar.  They should go back to their homeland of Bangladesh.  Or, they will all be killed.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Vastator said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an ugly situation for sure. But the native culture of Myanmar has a right to self determination. And let’s face it; this has been going on for a few years now. These people have had more than enough time to see the writing on the wall; and GTFO. The fact that they insist on digging in makes this more of a civil war, than a genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a genocide - and the Rohingya are "native", too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rohingya are Muslims. A religion not native to Myanmar. And like all cults they hold themselves separate from the majority population, and breed like cockroaches, until eventually they have the numbers to supplant the native, original culture. The government of Myanmar is two steps ahead of this, and is taking proactive measures to preserve its heritage, and culture. It isn’t genocide as long as there are places for them to go, and other Muslim populations in the world. It’s just a little house cleaning.
Click to expand...


The Rohingya have lived in Myanmar for a thousand years.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an ugly situation for sure. But the native culture of Myanmar has a right to self determination. And let’s face it; this has been going on for a few years now. These people have had more than enough time to see the writing on the wall; and GTFO. The fact that they insist on digging in makes this more of a civil war, than a genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a genocide - and the Rohingya are "native", too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't ask you a question, I asked you three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Do you think I owe you answers to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't owe me anything, why so defensive? Are you able to answer them?
Click to expand...


Able? Of course.

Will I? Doubtful.


----------



## Vastator

theDoctorisIn said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an ugly situation for sure. But the native culture of Myanmar has a right to self determination. And let’s face it; this has been going on for a few years now. These people have had more than enough time to see the writing on the wall; and GTFO. The fact that they insist on digging in makes this more of a civil war, than a genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a genocide - and the Rohingya are "native", too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rohingya are Muslims. A religion not native to Myanmar. And like all cults they hold themselves separate from the majority population, and breed like cockroaches, until eventually they have the numbers to supplant the native, original culture. The government of Myanmar is two steps ahead of this, and is taking proactive measures to preserve its heritage, and culture. It isn’t genocide as long as there are places for them to go, and other Muslim populations in the world. It’s just a little house cleaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rohingya have lived in Myanmar for a thousand years.
Click to expand...

Rohingya weren’t Muslim for a thousand years... Looks like they made some unfortunate choices.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

This all started when the muslims decided to enforce themselves on the Myanmarese like they are doing in Europe.  They just didn't count on anyone fighting back.


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an ugly situation for sure. But the native culture of Myanmar has a right to self determination. And let’s face it; this has been going on for a few years now. These people have had more than enough time to see the writing on the wall; and GTFO. The fact that they insist on digging in makes this more of a civil war, than a genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a genocide - and the Rohingya are "native", too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't ask you a question, I asked you three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Do you think I owe you answers to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't owe me anything, why so defensive? Are you able to answer them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Able? Of course.
> 
> Will I? Doubtful.
Click to expand...

Why? Is it because Islam is indefensible?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a genocide - and the Rohingya are "native", too.
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't ask you a question, I asked you three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Do you think I owe you answers to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't owe me anything, why so defensive? Are you able to answer them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Able? Of course.
> 
> Will I? Doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Is it because Islam is indefensible?
Click to expand...




Nope.


----------



## TomParks

Coyote said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Left is all torn up because the people of Myanmar don't want them in their country? Where's common sense?
> 
> _New reports reveal that Myanmar is using food as a weapon against Rohingya_
> 
> _By starving them, the country hopes to push Rohingya Muslims out_
> 
> _Restrictions on food access have been tightened dramatically in recent weeks_
> 
> _One farmer said it would have been better to be shot than to be starved_
> 
> _The government in Myanmar is using food as a quiet weapon against minority Rohingya Muslims in the country’s troubled west, new reports reveal._
> 
> Full article @ Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long till other countries do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another genocide supporter?
Click to expand...


Push people enough and they fight back...their way. How long till Europe gets sick of the animals and forces them back?


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't ask you a question, I asked you three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Do you think I owe you answers to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't owe me anything, why so defensive? Are you able to answer them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Able? Of course.
> 
> Will I? Doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Is it because Islam is indefensible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...

Same reaction I got from everyone else who wants to discourage any talk about a religion being taught that teaches hate to a substantial portion of the worlds population. I can't figure out why that is not a priority.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Do you think I owe you answers to them?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't owe me anything, why so defensive? Are you able to answer them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Able? Of course.
> 
> Will I? Doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Is it because Islam is indefensible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reaction I got from everyone else who wants to discourage any talk about a religion being taught that teaches hate to a substantial portion of the worlds population. I can't figure out why that is not a priority.
Click to expand...




You're welcome to blather on about whatever you like. I _encourage_ it, in fact.


----------



## longknife

theDoctorisIn said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an ugly situation for sure. But the native culture of Myanmar has a right to self determination. And let’s face it; this has been going on for a few years now. These people have had more than enough time to see the writing on the wall; and GTFO. The fact that they insist on digging in makes this more of a civil war, than a genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a genocide - and the Rohingya are "native", too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rohingya are Muslims. A religion not native to Myanmar. And like all cults they hold themselves separate from the majority population, and breed like cockroaches, until eventually they have the numbers to supplant the native, original culture. The government of Myanmar is two steps ahead of this, and is taking proactive measures to preserve its heritage, and culture. It isn’t genocide as long as there are places for them to go, and other Muslim populations in the world. It’s just a little house cleaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rohingya have lived in Myanmar for a thousand years.
Click to expand...


And Islam has been around for a thousand years?


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't owe me anything, why so defensive? Are you able to answer them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Able? Of course.
> 
> Will I? Doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Is it because Islam is indefensible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reaction I got from everyone else who wants to discourage any talk about a religion being taught that teaches hate to a substantial portion of the worlds population. I can't figure out why that is not a priority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome to blather on about whatever you like. I _encourage_ it, in fact.
Click to expand...

Deflection, you refuse to answer questions that call attention to the facts about the world we live in. If you want violence that is exactly what not talking about this will continue to bring to any country where Islam exists.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

longknife said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an ugly situation for sure. But the native culture of Myanmar has a right to self determination. And let’s face it; this has been going on for a few years now. These people have had more than enough time to see the writing on the wall; and GTFO. The fact that they insist on digging in makes this more of a civil war, than a genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a genocide - and the Rohingya are "native", too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rohingya are Muslims. A religion not native to Myanmar. And like all cults they hold themselves separate from the majority population, and breed like cockroaches, until eventually they have the numbers to supplant the native, original culture. The government of Myanmar is two steps ahead of this, and is taking proactive measures to preserve its heritage, and culture. It isn’t genocide as long as there are places for them to go, and other Muslim populations in the world. It’s just a little house cleaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rohingya have lived in Myanmar for a thousand years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Islam has been around for a thousand years?
Click to expand...


Are you asking generally, or specifically about the Rohingya in Myanmar?

The answer to both questions is yes.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Able? Of course.
> 
> Will I? Doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Is it because Islam is indefensible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reaction I got from everyone else who wants to discourage any talk about a religion being taught that teaches hate to a substantial portion of the worlds population. I can't figure out why that is not a priority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome to blather on about whatever you like. I _encourage_ it, in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection, you refuse to answer questions that call attention to the facts about the world we live in. If you want violence that is exactly what not talking about this will continue to bring to any country where Islam exists.
Click to expand...




It's not a "deflection". I'm not trying to "avoid" your questions, I'm flat out telling you that I have no interest in what bullshit you feel so driven to share with me.

If it upsets you that I won't engage with you, feel free to go fuck yourself.


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Is it because Islam is indefensible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reaction I got from everyone else who wants to discourage any talk about a religion being taught that teaches hate to a substantial portion of the worlds population. I can't figure out why that is not a priority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome to blather on about whatever you like. I _encourage_ it, in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection, you refuse to answer questions that call attention to the facts about the world we live in. If you want violence that is exactly what not talking about this will continue to bring to any country where Islam exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "deflection". I'm not trying to "avoid" your questions, I'm flat out telling you that I have no interest in what bullshit you feel so driven to share with me.
> 
> If it upsets you that I won't engage with you, feel free to go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...

It upsets me you are so disingenuous about it.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> Same reaction I got from everyone else who wants to discourage any talk about a religion being taught that teaches hate to a substantial portion of the worlds population. I can't figure out why that is not a priority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome to blather on about whatever you like. I _encourage_ it, in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection, you refuse to answer questions that call attention to the facts about the world we live in. If you want violence that is exactly what not talking about this will continue to bring to any country where Islam exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "deflection". I'm not trying to "avoid" your questions, I'm flat out telling you that I have no interest in what bullshit you feel so driven to share with me.
> 
> If it upsets you that I won't engage with you, feel free to go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It upsets me you are so disingenuous about it.
Click to expand...




You're not getting it.

I'm not being "disingenuous". I'm being completely honest.

I don't care what you have to say.

It's as simple as that. Stop being butthurt, and just deal with it. I've heard everything you could possibly have to say.


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same reaction I got from everyone else who wants to discourage any talk about a religion being taught that teaches hate to a substantial portion of the worlds population. I can't figure out why that is not a priority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome to blather on about whatever you like. I _encourage_ it, in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection, you refuse to answer questions that call attention to the facts about the world we live in. If you want violence that is exactly what not talking about this will continue to bring to any country where Islam exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "deflection". I'm not trying to "avoid" your questions, I'm flat out telling you that I have no interest in what bullshit you feel so driven to share with me.
> 
> If it upsets you that I won't engage with you, feel free to go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It upsets me you are so disingenuous about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not getting it.
> 
> I'm not being "disingenuous". I'm being completely honest.
> 
> I don't care what you have to say.
> 
> It's as simple as that. Stop being butthurt, and just deal with it. I've heard everything you could possibly have to say.
Click to expand...

Enough said.


----------



## Coyote

It certainly sounds like genocide.  

AP finds mass graves, latest evidence of Rohingya genocide in Myanmar
_In the videos of the graves obtained by the AP, dating to 13 days after the killing began, blue-green puddles of acid sludge surround corpses without heads and torsos that jut into the air. Skeletal hands seem to claw at the ground.

Survivors said that the soldiers carefully planned the Aug. 27 attack, and then deliberately tried to hide what they had done. They came to the slaughter armed not only with rifles, knives, rocket launchers and grenades, but also with shovels to dig pits and acid to burn away faces and hands so that the bodies could not be identified. Two days before the attack, villagers say, soldiers were seen buying 12 large containers of acid at a nearby village's market.

The killing began around noon, when more than 200 soldiers swept into Gu Dar Pyin from the direction of a Buddhist village to the south, firing their weapons. The Rohingya who could move fast enough ran toward the north or toward a river in the east, said Mohammad Sha, 37, a shop owner and farmer._​
How a Rohingya massacre unfolded in Tula Toli - CNN
_Discarded and left for dead, Mumtaz says she found herself on top of a mound of charred, entangled bodies. 
"They killed and killed and piled the bodies up high. It was like cut bamboo," says Mumtaz, a Rohingya woman from the village of Tula Toli in western Myanmar. 
"In the pile there was someone's neck, someone's head, someone's leg. I was able to come out, I don't know how."
The horrors Mumtaz says she endured didn't stop there. After escaping the mass grave, Mumtaz says she was dragged to a village house and raped by soldiers. The wooden house was then locked and set on fire. 
It was her seven-year-old daughter Razia, who was in the hut, that ultimately saved her. 
"I called to my mum. And my mum said, 'who are you?,'" Razia says. "My mother's head was split. She was thrown aside. They struck me and threw me aside."
"I said 'your finger is on fire.' Then my mum and I got out and left."
The pair squeezed through a damaged part of a fence and hid in a vegetable patch, before other villagers found them and helped them get to Bangladesh, where a staggering 615,000 Rohingya refugees have fled since August 25, according to aid agencies. _​
Rohingya children 'beheaded and burned alive' in Burma
_*Rohingya children have been beheaded and civilians burned alive*, according to witness testimony amid claims that Burma's military and paramilitary forces are committing "genocide" or a "pogrom" against the Muslim minority in the country’s western Rakhine state._​
Rohingya Recount Atrocities: ‘They Threw My Baby Into a Fire’
_...In the next violent blur of moments, the soldiers clubbed Rajuma in the face,* tore her screaming child out of her arms and hurled him into a fire*. She was then dragged into a house *and gang-raped.*

By the time the day was over, she was running through a field naked and covered in blood. Alone, she had lost her son, her mother, her two sisters and her younger brother, all wiped out in front of her eyes, she says.

Rajuma is a Rohingya Muslim, one of the most persecuted ethnic groups on earth, and she now spends her days drifting through a refugee camp in Bangladesh in a daze.

She relayed her story to me during a recent reporting trip I made to the camps, where hundreds of thousands of Rohingya like her have rushed for safety. Her deeply disturbing account of what happened in her village, in late August, was corroborated by dozens of other survivors, whom I spoke with at length, and by human rights groups gathering evidence of atrocities.

Survivors said they saw government soldiers *stabbing babies, cutting off boys’ heads, gang-raping girls, shooting 40-millimeter grenades into houses, burning entire families to death, and rounding up dozens of unarmed male villagers and summarily executing them.*_​
Rohingya Methodically Raped by Myanmar’s Armed Forces
_The rape of Rohingya women by Myanmar’s security forces has been sweeping and methodical, the Associated Press found in interviews with 29 women and girls who fled to neighboring Bangladesh. These sexual assault survivors from several refugee camps were interviewed separately and extensively. They ranged in age from 13 to 35, came from a wide swath of villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine state and described assaults between October 2016 and mid-September.

...The most common attack described went much like F’s. In several other cases, women said, security forces surrounded a village, separated men from women, then took the women to a second location to gang rape them.


*The women spoke of seeing their children slaughtered in front of them*, their husbands beaten and shot. They spoke of burying their loved ones in the darkness and *leaving the bodies of their babies behind*. They spoke of *the searing pain of rapes* that felt as if they would never end, and of dayslong journeys on foot to Bangladesh while still bleeding and hobbled._​
Rohingya girls under 10 raped while fleeing Myanmar, charity says
_Rohingya children, *some of them under 10 years old*, are receiving treatment for rape in camps on the Bangladesh border, according to medics who say that young refugees account for half of those sexually assaulted while fleeing violence in Myanmar.


Médecins Sans Frontières says dozens of Rohingya girls have been given medical and psychological support at its Kutupalong health facility’s sexual and reproductive health unit – a specialist clinic for survivors of sexual assault based in the largest refugee camp in Cox’s Bazar.


Of those fleeing Rakhine state who come to the clinic for treatment relating to rape, “about 50% are aged 18 or under, including one girl who was nine years old and several others under the age of 10”, an MSF spokesperson said._​


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> It’s an ugly situation for sure. But the native culture of Myanmar has a right to self determination. And let’s face it; this has been going on for a few years now. These people have had more than enough time to see the writing on the wall; and GTFO. The fact that they insist on digging in makes this more of a civil war, than a genocide.



Did Germany have the right to "self-determination" when it took it upon itself to conduct an extermination of the Jews?

....they persist in "digging in"....they're native.  Where the hell are they supposed to go?  Hundreds of thousands have FLED, how is that "digging in"?  You people are looneys.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IMO, Fuck them Muslim motherfuckers. Fuck that! Eat bacon or die, bitch!

Seriously, them motherfuckers have zero ground to dictate to the rest of the world how it should be.

IMO, it should look like dead Muslims, motherfucker! Nothing really bad ever came out of Martin Luther whipping himself.

Muslims on the other hand, is a different story.


----------



## Coyote

TomParks said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Left is all torn up because the people of Myanmar don't want them in their country? Where's common sense?
> 
> _New reports reveal that Myanmar is using food as a weapon against Rohingya_
> 
> _By starving them, the country hopes to push Rohingya Muslims out_
> 
> _Restrictions on food access have been tightened dramatically in recent weeks_
> 
> _One farmer said it would have been better to be shot than to be starved_
> 
> _The government in Myanmar is using food as a quiet weapon against minority Rohingya Muslims in the country’s troubled west, new reports reveal._
> 
> Full article @ Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long till other countries do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another genocide supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Push people enough and they fight back...their way. How long till Europe gets sick of the animals and forces them back?
Click to expand...


Seriously? You are condoning genocide.


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an ugly situation for sure. But the native culture of Myanmar has a right to self determination. And let’s face it; this has been going on for a few years now. These people have had more than enough time to see the writing on the wall; and GTFO. The fact that they insist on digging in makes this more of a civil war, than a genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a genocide - and the Rohingya are "native", too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rohingya are Muslims. A religion not native to Myanmar. And like all cults they hold themselves separate from the majority population, and breed like cockroaches, until eventually they have the numbers to supplant the native, original culture. The government of Myanmar is two steps ahead of this, and is taking proactive measures to preserve its heritage, and culture. It isn’t genocide as long as there are places for them to go, and other Muslim populations in the world. It’s just a little house cleaning.
Click to expand...



You are sick.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Left is all torn up because the people of Myanmar don't want them in their country? Where's common sense?
> 
> _New reports reveal that Myanmar is using food as a weapon against Rohingya_
> 
> _By starving them, the country hopes to push Rohingya Muslims out_
> 
> _Restrictions on food access have been tightened dramatically in recent weeks_
> 
> _One farmer said it would have been better to be shot than to be starved_
> 
> _The government in Myanmar is using food as a quiet weapon against minority Rohingya Muslims in the country’s troubled west, new reports reveal._
> 
> Full article @ Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long till other countries do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another genocide supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Push people enough and they fight back...their way. How long till Europe gets sick of the animals and forces them back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? You are condoning genocide.
Click to expand...


Nuke Mecca and then let the chips fall where they may.

I wasn't kidding about that earlier, that's a proper solution for The West. The West you are a part of, missy.


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Left is all torn up because the people of Myanmar don't want them in their country? Where's common sense?
> 
> _New reports reveal that Myanmar is using food as a weapon against Rohingya_
> 
> _By starving them, the country hopes to push Rohingya Muslims out_
> 
> _Restrictions on food access have been tightened dramatically in recent weeks_
> 
> _One farmer said it would have been better to be shot than to be starved_
> 
> _The government in Myanmar is using food as a quiet weapon against minority Rohingya Muslims in the country’s troubled west, new reports reveal._
> 
> Full article @ Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long till other countries do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another genocide supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Push people enough and they fight back...their way. How long till Europe gets sick of the animals and forces them back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? You are condoning genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nuke Mecca and then let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> I wasn't kidding about that earlier, that's a proper solution for The West. The West you are a part of, missy.
Click to expand...


Killing innocent people is never ever a proper solution.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long till other countries do the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another genocide supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Push people enough and they fight back...their way. How long till Europe gets sick of the animals and forces them back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? You are condoning genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nuke Mecca and then let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> I wasn't kidding about that earlier, that's a proper solution for The West. The West you are a part of, missy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing innocent people is never ever a proper solution.
Click to expand...

There is a religion that says it is. When are you going to deal with that?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another genocide supporter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Push people enough and they fight back...their way. How long till Europe gets sick of the animals and forces them back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? You are condoning genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nuke Mecca and then let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> I wasn't kidding about that earlier, that's a proper solution for The West. The West you are a part of, missy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing innocent people is never ever a proper solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a religion that says it is. When are you going to deal with that?
Click to expand...


People who believe like you do have been responsible for some of the world's worst atrocities.  Whether it is slaughtering two thirds of Europe's Jewish population, committing genocide on the Azhidis, or exterminating the Rohinga.  They believe it's ok to murder every man, woman and child because genocide is acceptable when you define some groups of human beings as less than.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long till other countries do the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another genocide supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Push people enough and they fight back...their way. How long till Europe gets sick of the animals and forces them back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? You are condoning genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nuke Mecca and then let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> I wasn't kidding about that earlier, that's a proper solution for The West. The West you are a part of, missy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing innocent people is never ever a proper solution.
Click to expand...

It is when it's for the betterment of the world and a yuge blow to evil.

Okay, The Dome Of The Rock is designed to keep the holiness in, not let it out. True story. Go ahead and do your own research.

I can say that much. Muslims are scumbags.


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another genocide supporter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Push people enough and they fight back...their way. How long till Europe gets sick of the animals and forces them back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? You are condoning genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nuke Mecca and then let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> I wasn't kidding about that earlier, that's a proper solution for The West. The West you are a part of, missy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing innocent people is never ever a proper solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It is when it's for the betterment of the world and a yuge blow to evil.*
> 
> Okay, The Dome Of The Rock is designed to keep the holiness in, not let it out. True story. Go ahead and do your own research.
> 
> I can say that much. Muslims are scumbags.
Click to expand...


That's what the Nazi's thought....



are you yanking my chain?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Push people enough and they fight back...their way. How long till Europe gets sick of the animals and forces them back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? You are condoning genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nuke Mecca and then let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> I wasn't kidding about that earlier, that's a proper solution for The West. The West you are a part of, missy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing innocent people is never ever a proper solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a religion that says it is. When are you going to deal with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who believe like you do have been responsible for some of the world's worst atrocities.  Whether it is slaughtering two thirds of Europe's Jewish population, committing genocide on the Azhidis, or exterminating the Rohinga.  They believe it's ok to murder every man, woman and child because genocide is acceptable when you define some groups of human beings as less than.
Click to expand...


Newsflash sister! They're out to kill you or make you submit anyway. Muslims are the ones that cut breasts off of women. Do I know why? Hell no! I can't think of a good reason for that. That's a terrible thing.

Nuke Mecca and problem solved.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Push people enough and they fight back...their way. How long till Europe gets sick of the animals and forces them back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? You are condoning genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nuke Mecca and then let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> I wasn't kidding about that earlier, that's a proper solution for The West. The West you are a part of, missy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing innocent people is never ever a proper solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It is when it's for the betterment of the world and a yuge blow to evil.*
> 
> Okay, The Dome Of The Rock is designed to keep the holiness in, not let it out. True story. Go ahead and do your own research.
> 
> I can say that much. Muslims are scumbags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what the Nazi's thought....
> 
> 
> 
> are you yanking my chain?
Click to expand...


If you're not ready to wear a hijab, and be a slave, don't support Islam, sister.

If that's your cup of tea, it's certainly not freedom tea.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Push people enough and they fight back...their way. How long till Europe gets sick of the animals and forces them back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? You are condoning genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nuke Mecca and then let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> I wasn't kidding about that earlier, that's a proper solution for The West. The West you are a part of, missy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing innocent people is never ever a proper solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a religion that says it is. When are you going to deal with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who believe like you do have been responsible for some of the world's worst atrocities.  Whether it is slaughtering two thirds of Europe's Jewish population, committing genocide on the Azhidis, or exterminating the Rohinga.  They believe it's ok to murder every man, woman and child because genocide is acceptable when you define some groups of human beings as less than.
Click to expand...




> define some groups of human beings as less than.


That is exactly what Islam does and you do not find it offensive. Is it because they wrote it down for you? I certainly do not believe in or want genocide. There is a religion out there teaching it is acceptable, what don't you understand about that?


----------



## irosie91

theDoctorisIn said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an ugly situation for sure. But the native culture of Myanmar has a right to self determination. And let’s face it; this has been going on for a few years now. These people have had more than enough time to see the writing on the wall; and GTFO. The fact that they insist on digging in makes this more of a civil war, than a genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a genocide - and the Rohingya are "native", too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rohingya are Muslims. A religion not native to Myanmar. And like all cults they hold themselves separate from the majority population, and breed like cockroaches, until eventually they have the numbers to supplant the native, original culture. The government of Myanmar is two steps ahead of this, and is taking proactive measures to preserve its heritage, and culture. It isn’t genocide as long as there are places for them to go, and other Muslim populations in the world. It’s just a little house cleaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rohingya have lived in Myanmar for a thousand years.
Click to expand...


so?     Buddhists lived in Afghanistan for more then  2000 years when the muslims
decided to OBLITERATE that religion.   Saudi Arabia was ONCE a very culturally
diverse place------Christians, jews, probably hindus and Zoroastrians   ......   etc etc


----------



## Tilly

The Rohingya have a history going back to the 1940’s of violent separatism and attempting to annexe this part of Myanmar with East Pakistan/ Bangladesh.

They have links to Islamist organisations and funding for this purpose and have raped women and beheaded Buddhist monks etc etc etc.

Their most recent attack was last year when something like 1000 Rohingya Islamists from about fifty villages attacked police posts killing many.  The Rohingya Islamists admitted responsibility and the locals in the villages they operate from refused to identify the perpetrators.

They have also been linked to Al Qaeda who have now promised further terrorist attacks in Myanmar:

*Al Qaeda warns Myanmar of 'punishment' over Rohingya*

...Myanmar says its security forces are engaged in a legitimate campaign against “terrorists”, whom it blames for attacks on the police and army, and on civilians.

The government has warned of bomb attacks in cities, and al Qaeda’s call to arms is likely to compound those concerns.

_“*We call upon all mujahid brothers in Bangladesh, India, Pakistan, and the Philippines to set out for Burma to help their Muslim brothers, and to make the necessary preparations — training and the like - to resist this oppression,” the group said. ...*

Al Qaeda warns Myanmar of 'punishment' over Rohingya_


Naturally, Myanmar gvmnt does not want separatist states within its borders, and neither does it want to give up land:

*The Misunderstood Roots of Burma's Rohingya Crisis*
*“This fear is very deeply felt and not understood in the West—and it comes from a real place rooted in history.”*

KRISHNADEV CALAMUR SEP 25, 2017

..The Burmese fear a Rohingya autonomous area along the border with Bangladesh would come at the expense of Rakhine territory. The Burmese military, which has cracked down on Rohingya civilians, *views this as a possible staging area for terrorism by groups like ARSA.*

*“This fear is very deeply felt and not understood in the West—and it comes from a real place rooted in Burma’s history,” Mitchell said....*


.....Indeed, Maung Thway Chun, the editor of a newsweekly for hardline Buddhist nationalists, told Joe Freeman, a journalist based in Rangoon: *“[W]e don’t want Muslims to swallow our country … They will not finish with attacking just Rakhine. They will also invade Chin State or Irrawaddy region*,” he said, referring to two states located to the immediate south and northeast of Rakhine. “Then this country will be a Muslim country. It is such a shame for us that the land we inherited from our former generations will be lost in our time.”....


IDK what the solution is when separatists who indulge in terrorism are trying to annexe your land with terrorist breeding grounds like Pakistan, but it certainly isn’t lying down, rolling over and giving them what they want.


----------



## irosie91

Tilly said:


> The Rohingya have a history going back to the 1940’s of violent separatism and attempting to annexe this part of Myanmar with East Pakistan/ Bangladesh.
> 
> They have links to Islamist organisations and funding for this purpose and have raped women and beheaded Buddhist monks etc etc etc.
> 
> Their most recent attack was last year when something like 1000 Rohingya Islamists from about fifty villages attacked police posts killing many.  The Rohingya Islamists admitted responsibility and the locals in the villages they operate from refused to identify the perpetrators.
> 
> They have also been linked to Al Qaeda who have now promised further terrorist attacks in Myanmar:
> 
> *Al Qaeda warns Myanmar of 'punishment' over Rohingya*
> 
> ...Myanmar says its security forces are engaged in a legitimate campaign against “terrorists”, whom it blames for attacks on the police and army, and on civilians.
> 
> The government has warned of bomb attacks in cities, and al Qaeda’s call to arms is likely to compound those concerns.
> 
> _“*We call upon all mujahid brothers in Bangladesh, India, Pakistan, and the Philippines to set out for Burma to help their Muslim brothers, and to make the necessary preparations — training and the like - to resist this oppression,” the group said. ...*
> 
> Al Qaeda warns Myanmar of 'punishment' over Rohingya_
> 
> 
> Naturally, Myanmar gvmnt does not want separatist states within its borders, and neither does it want to give up land:
> 
> *The Misunderstood Roots of Burma's Rohingya Crisis*
> *“This fear is very deeply felt and not understood in the West—and it comes from a real place rooted in history.”*
> 
> KRISHNADEV CALAMUR SEP 25, 2017
> 
> ..The Burmese fear a Rohingya autonomous area along the border with Bangladesh would come at the expense of Rakhine territory. The Burmese military, which has cracked down on Rohingya civilians, *views this as a possible staging area for terrorism by groups like ARSA.*
> 
> *“This fear is very deeply felt and not understood in the West—and it comes from a real place rooted in Burma’s history,” Mitchell said....*
> 
> 
> .....Indeed, Maung Thway Chun, the editor of a newsweekly for hardline Buddhist nationalists, told Joe Freeman, a journalist based in Rangoon: *“[W]e don’t want Muslims to swallow our country … They will not finish with attacking just Rakhine. They will also invade Chin State or Irrawaddy region*,” he said, referring to two states located to the immediate south and northeast of Rakhine. “Then this country will be a Muslim country. It is such a shame for us that the land we inherited from our former generations will be lost in our time.”....
> 
> 
> IDK what the solution is when separatists who indulge in terrorism are trying to annex your land with terrorist breeding grounds like Pakistan, but it certainly isn’t lying down, rolling over and giving them what they want.



A sad lesson-----BUT FACT.     The facts played out historically over the past 1400 years with reference
to islam ------but also a kind of universal fact.      HIGHLY MOTIVATED GROUPS OF PEOPLE ARE VERY 
EFFECTIVE.    The "Mafia" ---over its course,  has been HIGHLY MOTIVATED and accomplished
lots of crime.     An interesting factoid is---believe it or not----the  "MAFIA" is modeled on Islamic
ideology.    It developed as a reaction to  "MOORISH"  invasion of Sicily     Weird but true.    (I could
comment on Nazism and islam-------but that's come to be trivialized as a kind of canard----true tho'
it be)


----------



## Syriusly

longknife said:


> Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Left is all torn up because the people of Myanmar don't want them in their country? Where's common sense?
> 
> _New reports reveal that Myanmar is using food as a weapon against Rohingya_
> 
> _By starving them, the country hopes to push Rohingya Muslims out_
> 
> _Restrictions on food access have been tightened dramatically in recent weeks_
> 
> _One farmer said it would have been better to be shot than to be starved_
> 
> _The government in Myanmar is using food as a quiet weapon against minority Rohingya Muslims in the country’s troubled west, new reports reveal._
> 
> Full article @ Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports



Yeah- I am still amazed by the Conservatives who manage to cheer on rape of women and children- and the genocide of women and children- because they are Muslim.

And then will tell us all we are not doing enough to help the victims of Muslims.

Tell us more about how you are okay with the rape of women and children- if they are Muslim.


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> This all started when the muslims decided to enforce themselves on the Myanmarese like they are doing in Europe.  They just didn't count on anyone fighting back.



And by 'enforce themselves on the Myanmareese' you mean by forcing the Myanmareese to rape and kill their Muslim women and children.


----------



## Syriusly

theDoctorisIn said:


> We really have turned a corner, haven't we?
> 
> Cheering for genocide.



I guess that is the difference between the Islamophobes and good Americans.

I am opposed to the genocide, murder and rape of men, women and children regardless of whether they are Muslim, Christian, or Buddhists.

The Islamophobes? Not so much.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This all started when the muslims decided to enforce themselves on the Myanmarese like they are doing in Europe.  They just didn't count on anyone fighting back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by 'enforce themselves on the Myanmareese' you mean by forcing the Myanmareese to rape and kill their Muslim women and children.
Click to expand...

You know nothing about the hijra do you? It is what Muslims do with different cultures and eventually destroy those cultures.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really have turned a corner, haven't we?
> 
> Cheering for genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that is the difference between the Islamophobes and good Americans.
> 
> I am opposed to the genocide, murder and rape of men, women and children regardless of whether they are Muslim, Christian, or Buddhists.
> 
> The Islamophobes? Not so much.
Click to expand...

Your saying conservatives are cheering on genocide is hyperbole.Try a real reason why Muslims are not welcome.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really have turned a corner, haven't we?
> 
> Cheering for genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that is the difference between the Islamophobes and good Americans.
> 
> I am opposed to the genocide, murder and rape of men, women and children regardless of whether they are Muslim, Christian, or Buddhists.
> 
> The Islamophobes? Not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your saying conservatives are cheering on genocide is hyperbole.Try a real reason why Muslims are not welcome.
Click to expand...


Not hyperbole- the OP was pretty clear- according to his post the Rohinga women and children deserve what they get because some Muslims in the world are evil. 

And what are the Rohinga women and children getting from the 'peaceful Buddhists' of Myanmar

Rape
Murder
Torture
Arson. 

800,000 Rohinga have fled the Myanmar Army's campaign of terror against them.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This all started when the muslims decided to enforce themselves on the Myanmarese like they are doing in Europe.  They just didn't count on anyone fighting back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by 'enforce themselves on the Myanmareese' you mean by forcing the Myanmareese to rape and kill their Muslim women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing about the hijra do you? It is what Muslims do with different cultures and eventually destroy those cultures.
Click to expand...


Tell us more about how you think that the rape and murder of Rohinga women and children is okay- because of 'hijira'.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really have turned a corner, haven't we?
> 
> Cheering for genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that is the difference between the Islamophobes and good Americans.
> 
> I am opposed to the genocide, murder and rape of men, women and children regardless of whether they are Muslim, Christian, or Buddhists.
> 
> The Islamophobes? Not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your saying conservatives are cheering on genocide is hyperbole.Try a real reason why Muslims are not welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not hyperbole- the OP was pretty clear- according to his post the Rohinga women and children deserve what they get because some Muslims in the world are evil.
> 
> And what are the Rohinga women and children getting from the 'peaceful Buddhists' of Myanmar
> 
> Rape
> Murder
> Torture
> Arson.
> 
> 800,000 Rohinga have fled the Myanmar Army's campaign of terror against them.
Click to expand...

Are conservatives the OP? That is what you are saying, in fact, did say. That these things that are happening are somehow different when done to Muslims shows a glaring double standard and the way Islam has intimidated the emasculated leaders and globalist media of the Western world.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really have turned a corner, haven't we?
> 
> Cheering for genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that is the difference between the Islamophobes and good Americans.
> 
> I am opposed to the genocide, murder and rape of men, women and children regardless of whether they are Muslim, Christian, or Buddhists.
> 
> The Islamophobes? Not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your saying conservatives are cheering on genocide is hyperbole.Try a real reason why Muslims are not welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not hyperbole- the OP was pretty clear- according to his post the Rohinga women and children deserve what they get because some Muslims in the world are evil.
> 
> And what are the Rohinga women and children getting from the 'peaceful Buddhists' of Myanmar
> 
> Rape
> Murder
> Torture
> Arson.
> 
> 800,000 Rohinga have fled the Myanmar Army's campaign of terror against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are conservatives the OP? That is what you are saying, in fact, did say. That these things that are happening are somehow different when done to Muslims shows a glaring double standard and the way Islam has intimidated the emasculated leaders and globalist media of the Western world.
Click to expand...


The OP is a conservative, and he is being cheered on by the contard Islamophobe echo chamber.

You are right though- this does show the glaring double standard- when Muslims rape, murder and commit genocide these same people correctly decry the crimes against the victims of those Muslims. 

But when Budhists rape, murder and commit genocide against Muslims, they rationalize why its okay for Muslims to be raped and murdered.

This is what makes me different from all of you. 

I think it is wrong when it is done to Muslims- just as I think it is wrong when it is done by Muslims.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really have turned a corner, haven't we?
> 
> Cheering for genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that is the difference between the Islamophobes and good Americans.
> 
> I am opposed to the genocide, murder and rape of men, women and children regardless of whether they are Muslim, Christian, or Buddhists.
> 
> The Islamophobes? Not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your saying conservatives are cheering on genocide is hyperbole.Try a real reason why Muslims are not welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not hyperbole- the OP was pretty clear- according to his post the Rohinga women and children deserve what they get because some Muslims in the world are evil.
> 
> And what are the Rohinga women and children getting from the 'peaceful Buddhists' of Myanmar
> 
> Rape
> Murder
> Torture
> Arson.
> 
> 800,000 Rohinga have fled the Myanmar Army's campaign of terror against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are conservatives the OP? That is what you are saying, in fact, did say. That these things that are happening are somehow different when done to Muslims shows a glaring double standard and the way Islam has intimidated the emasculated leaders and globalist media of the Western world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP is a conservative, and he is being cheered on by the contard Islamophobe echo chamber.
> 
> You are right though- this does show the glaring double standard- when Muslims rape, murder and commit genocide these same people correctly decry the crimes against the victims of those Muslims.
> 
> But when Budhists rape, murder and commit genocide against Muslims, they rationalize why its okay for Muslims to be raped and murdered.
> 
> This is what makes me different from all of you.
> 
> I think it is wrong when it is done to Muslims- just as I think it is wrong when it is done by Muslims.
Click to expand...

What a bunch of bullshit. You honestly think others here do not feel that way? You avoid the problems Islam creates and believes all those terrible things are OK if they advance Islam.

 I would worry about how those people feel, and realize how many are going to be taught to feel that way..


----------



## longknife

Coyote said:


> It certainly sounds like genocide.
> 
> AP finds mass graves, latest evidence of Rohingya genocide in Myanmar
> _In the videos of the graves obtained by the AP, dating to 13 days after the killing began, blue-green puddles of acid sludge surround corpses without heads and torsos that jut into the air. Skeletal hands seem to claw at the ground.
> 
> Survivors said that the soldiers carefully planned the Aug. 27 attack, and then deliberately tried to hide what they had done. They came to the slaughter armed not only with rifles, knives, rocket launchers and grenades, but also with shovels to dig pits and acid to burn away faces and hands so that the bodies could not be identified. Two days before the attack, villagers say, soldiers were seen buying 12 large containers of acid at a nearby village's market.
> 
> The killing began around noon, when more than 200 soldiers swept into Gu Dar Pyin from the direction of a Buddhist village to the south, firing their weapons. The Rohingya who could move fast enough ran toward the north or toward a river in the east, said Mohammad Sha, 37, a shop owner and farmer._​
> How a Rohingya massacre unfolded in Tula Toli - CNN
> _Discarded and left for dead, Mumtaz says she found herself on top of a mound of charred, entangled bodies.
> "They killed and killed and piled the bodies up high. It was like cut bamboo," says Mumtaz, a Rohingya woman from the village of Tula Toli in western Myanmar.
> "In the pile there was someone's neck, someone's head, someone's leg. I was able to come out, I don't know how."
> The horrors Mumtaz says she endured didn't stop there. After escaping the mass grave, Mumtaz says she was dragged to a village house and raped by soldiers. The wooden house was then locked and set on fire.
> It was her seven-year-old daughter Razia, who was in the hut, that ultimately saved her.
> "I called to my mum. And my mum said, 'who are you?,'" Razia says. "My mother's head was split. She was thrown aside. They struck me and threw me aside."
> "I said 'your finger is on fire.' Then my mum and I got out and left."
> The pair squeezed through a damaged part of a fence and hid in a vegetable patch, before other villagers found them and helped them get to Bangladesh, where a staggering 615,000 Rohingya refugees have fled since August 25, according to aid agencies. _​
> Rohingya children 'beheaded and burned alive' in Burma
> _*Rohingya children have been beheaded and civilians burned alive*, according to witness testimony amid claims that Burma's military and paramilitary forces are committing "genocide" or a "pogrom" against the Muslim minority in the country’s western Rakhine state._​
> Rohingya Recount Atrocities: ‘They Threw My Baby Into a Fire’
> _...In the next violent blur of moments, the soldiers clubbed Rajuma in the face,* tore her screaming child out of her arms and hurled him into a fire*. She was then dragged into a house *and gang-raped.*
> 
> By the time the day was over, she was running through a field naked and covered in blood. Alone, she had lost her son, her mother, her two sisters and her younger brother, all wiped out in front of her eyes, she says.
> 
> Rajuma is a Rohingya Muslim, one of the most persecuted ethnic groups on earth, and she now spends her days drifting through a refugee camp in Bangladesh in a daze.
> 
> She relayed her story to me during a recent reporting trip I made to the camps, where hundreds of thousands of Rohingya like her have rushed for safety. Her deeply disturbing account of what happened in her village, in late August, was corroborated by dozens of other survivors, whom I spoke with at length, and by human rights groups gathering evidence of atrocities.
> 
> Survivors said they saw government soldiers *stabbing babies, cutting off boys’ heads, gang-raping girls, shooting 40-millimeter grenades into houses, burning entire families to death, and rounding up dozens of unarmed male villagers and summarily executing them.*_​
> Rohingya Methodically Raped by Myanmar’s Armed Forces
> _The rape of Rohingya women by Myanmar’s security forces has been sweeping and methodical, the Associated Press found in interviews with 29 women and girls who fled to neighboring Bangladesh. These sexual assault survivors from several refugee camps were interviewed separately and extensively. They ranged in age from 13 to 35, came from a wide swath of villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine state and described assaults between October 2016 and mid-September.
> 
> ...The most common attack described went much like F’s. In several other cases, women said, security forces surrounded a village, separated men from women, then took the women to a second location to gang rape them.
> 
> 
> *The women spoke of seeing their children slaughtered in front of them*, their husbands beaten and shot. They spoke of burying their loved ones in the darkness and *leaving the bodies of their babies behind*. They spoke of *the searing pain of rapes* that felt as if they would never end, and of dayslong journeys on foot to Bangladesh while still bleeding and hobbled._​
> Rohingya girls under 10 raped while fleeing Myanmar, charity says
> _Rohingya children, *some of them under 10 years old*, are receiving treatment for rape in camps on the Bangladesh border, according to medics who say that young refugees account for half of those sexually assaulted while fleeing violence in Myanmar.
> 
> 
> Médecins Sans Frontières says dozens of Rohingya girls have been given medical and psychological support at its Kutupalong health facility’s sexual and reproductive health unit – a specialist clinic for survivors of sexual assault based in the largest refugee camp in Cox’s Bazar.
> 
> 
> Of those fleeing Rakhine state who come to the clinic for treatment relating to rape, “about 50% are aged 18 or under, including one girl who was nine years old and several others under the age of 10”, an MSF spokesperson said._​



How many mass graves have we found in areas previous occupied by ISIS (who are avowed Muslims)?


----------



## Coyote

longknife said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly sounds like genocide.
> 
> AP finds mass graves, latest evidence of Rohingya genocide in Myanmar
> _In the videos of the graves obtained by the AP, dating to 13 days after the killing began, blue-green puddles of acid sludge surround corpses without heads and torsos that jut into the air. Skeletal hands seem to claw at the ground.
> 
> Survivors said that the soldiers carefully planned the Aug. 27 attack, and then deliberately tried to hide what they had done. They came to the slaughter armed not only with rifles, knives, rocket launchers and grenades, but also with shovels to dig pits and acid to burn away faces and hands so that the bodies could not be identified. Two days before the attack, villagers say, soldiers were seen buying 12 large containers of acid at a nearby village's market.
> 
> The killing began around noon, when more than 200 soldiers swept into Gu Dar Pyin from the direction of a Buddhist village to the south, firing their weapons. The Rohingya who could move fast enough ran toward the north or toward a river in the east, said Mohammad Sha, 37, a shop owner and farmer._​
> How a Rohingya massacre unfolded in Tula Toli - CNN
> _Discarded and left for dead, Mumtaz says she found herself on top of a mound of charred, entangled bodies.
> "They killed and killed and piled the bodies up high. It was like cut bamboo," says Mumtaz, a Rohingya woman from the village of Tula Toli in western Myanmar.
> "In the pile there was someone's neck, someone's head, someone's leg. I was able to come out, I don't know how."
> The horrors Mumtaz says she endured didn't stop there. After escaping the mass grave, Mumtaz says she was dragged to a village house and raped by soldiers. The wooden house was then locked and set on fire.
> It was her seven-year-old daughter Razia, who was in the hut, that ultimately saved her.
> "I called to my mum. And my mum said, 'who are you?,'" Razia says. "My mother's head was split. She was thrown aside. They struck me and threw me aside."
> "I said 'your finger is on fire.' Then my mum and I got out and left."
> The pair squeezed through a damaged part of a fence and hid in a vegetable patch, before other villagers found them and helped them get to Bangladesh, where a staggering 615,000 Rohingya refugees have fled since August 25, according to aid agencies. _​
> Rohingya children 'beheaded and burned alive' in Burma
> _*Rohingya children have been beheaded and civilians burned alive*, according to witness testimony amid claims that Burma's military and paramilitary forces are committing "genocide" or a "pogrom" against the Muslim minority in the country’s western Rakhine state._​
> Rohingya Recount Atrocities: ‘They Threw My Baby Into a Fire’
> _...In the next violent blur of moments, the soldiers clubbed Rajuma in the face,* tore her screaming child out of her arms and hurled him into a fire*. She was then dragged into a house *and gang-raped.*
> 
> By the time the day was over, she was running through a field naked and covered in blood. Alone, she had lost her son, her mother, her two sisters and her younger brother, all wiped out in front of her eyes, she says.
> 
> Rajuma is a Rohingya Muslim, one of the most persecuted ethnic groups on earth, and she now spends her days drifting through a refugee camp in Bangladesh in a daze.
> 
> She relayed her story to me during a recent reporting trip I made to the camps, where hundreds of thousands of Rohingya like her have rushed for safety. Her deeply disturbing account of what happened in her village, in late August, was corroborated by dozens of other survivors, whom I spoke with at length, and by human rights groups gathering evidence of atrocities.
> 
> Survivors said they saw government soldiers *stabbing babies, cutting off boys’ heads, gang-raping girls, shooting 40-millimeter grenades into houses, burning entire families to death, and rounding up dozens of unarmed male villagers and summarily executing them.*_​
> Rohingya Methodically Raped by Myanmar’s Armed Forces
> _The rape of Rohingya women by Myanmar’s security forces has been sweeping and methodical, the Associated Press found in interviews with 29 women and girls who fled to neighboring Bangladesh. These sexual assault survivors from several refugee camps were interviewed separately and extensively. They ranged in age from 13 to 35, came from a wide swath of villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine state and described assaults between October 2016 and mid-September.
> 
> ...The most common attack described went much like F’s. In several other cases, women said, security forces surrounded a village, separated men from women, then took the women to a second location to gang rape them.
> 
> 
> *The women spoke of seeing their children slaughtered in front of them*, their husbands beaten and shot. They spoke of burying their loved ones in the darkness and *leaving the bodies of their babies behind*. They spoke of *the searing pain of rapes* that felt as if they would never end, and of dayslong journeys on foot to Bangladesh while still bleeding and hobbled._​
> Rohingya girls under 10 raped while fleeing Myanmar, charity says
> _Rohingya children, *some of them under 10 years old*, are receiving treatment for rape in camps on the Bangladesh border, according to medics who say that young refugees account for half of those sexually assaulted while fleeing violence in Myanmar.
> 
> 
> Médecins Sans Frontières says dozens of Rohingya girls have been given medical and psychological support at its Kutupalong health facility’s sexual and reproductive health unit – a specialist clinic for survivors of sexual assault based in the largest refugee camp in Cox’s Bazar.
> 
> 
> Of those fleeing Rakhine state who come to the clinic for treatment relating to rape, “about 50% are aged 18 or under, including one girl who was nine years old and several others under the age of 10”, an MSF spokesperson said._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many mass graves have we found in areas previous occupied by ISIS (who are avowed Muslims)?
Click to expand...

Is any one defending or minimizing or excusing the barbaric horrors of ISIS?  Is anyone justifying the slaughter and abuse of so many people?  Why no.  I don’t think so.  

Yet right here in this thread people are doing exactly that.  Defending monsters.


----------



## Coyote

Syriusly said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really have turned a corner, haven't we?
> 
> Cheering for genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that is the difference between the Islamophobes and good Americans.
> 
> I am opposed to the genocide, murder and rape of men, women and children regardless of whether they are Muslim, Christian, or Buddhists.
> 
> The Islamophobes? Not so much.
Click to expand...

It is absolutely sickening how people are justifying an atrocity like this. 

History.


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? You are condoning genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuke Mecca and then let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> I wasn't kidding about that earlier, that's a proper solution for The West. The West you are a part of, missy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing innocent people is never ever a proper solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It is when it's for the betterment of the world and a yuge blow to evil.*
> 
> Okay, The Dome Of The Rock is designed to keep the holiness in, not let it out. True story. Go ahead and do your own research.
> 
> I can say that much. Muslims are scumbags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what the Nazi's thought....
> 
> 
> 
> are you yanking my chain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're not ready to wear a hijab, and be a slave, don't support Islam, sister.
> 
> If that's your cup of tea, it's certainly not freedom tea.
Click to expand...

These so people are doing horrific barbaric things to the Rohinga.  Burning them alive. Beheading children.

What on earth is there to defend or justify?


----------



## Coyote

What is happening to the Rohinga is what was done to the the Yazidi.  There is no difference accept that there are those here who condone it.


----------



## Syriusly

Coyote said:


> What is happening to the Rohinga is what was done to the the Azidi.  There is no difference accept that there are those here who condone it.



Exactly. 

I don't have any problem condemning atrocities done by people who are Muslim to others- mostly Muslims- but also the Azidi and Christians and others. 

But the posters here somehow feel that when the same kind of atrocities are done to the Rohinda- because they are Muslims- then its just dandy. 

What kind of philosophy finds rape, murder and arson just find- because the victims are all Muslim?


----------



## Syriusly

longknife said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly sounds like genocide.
> 
> AP finds mass graves, latest evidence of Rohingya genocide in Myanmar
> _In the videos of the graves obtained by the AP, dating to 13 days after the killing began, blue-green puddles of acid sludge surround corpses without heads and torsos that jut into the air. Skeletal hands seem to claw at the ground.
> 
> Survivors said that the soldiers carefully planned the Aug. 27 attack, and then deliberately tried to hide what they had done. They came to the slaughter armed not only with rifles, knives, rocket launchers and grenades, but also with shovels to dig pits and acid to burn away faces and hands so that the bodies could not be identified. Two days before the attack, villagers say, soldiers were seen buying 12 large containers of acid at a nearby village's market.
> 
> The killing began around noon, when more than 200 soldiers swept into Gu Dar Pyin from the direction of a Buddhist village to the south, firing their weapons. The Rohingya who could move fast enough ran toward the north or toward a river in the east, said Mohammad Sha, 37, a shop owner and farmer._​
> How a Rohingya massacre unfolded in Tula Toli - CNN
> _Discarded and left for dead, Mumtaz says she found herself on top of a mound of charred, entangled bodies.
> "They killed and killed and piled the bodies up high. It was like cut bamboo," says Mumtaz, a Rohingya woman from the village of Tula Toli in western Myanmar.
> "In the pile there was someone's neck, someone's head, someone's leg. I was able to come out, I don't know how."
> The horrors Mumtaz says she endured didn't stop there. After escaping the mass grave, Mumtaz says she was dragged to a village house and raped by soldiers. The wooden house was then locked and set on fire.
> It was her seven-year-old daughter Razia, who was in the hut, that ultimately saved her.
> "I called to my mum. And my mum said, 'who are you?,'" Razia says. "My mother's head was split. She was thrown aside. They struck me and threw me aside."
> "I said 'your finger is on fire.' Then my mum and I got out and left."
> The pair squeezed through a damaged part of a fence and hid in a vegetable patch, before other villagers found them and helped them get to Bangladesh, where a staggering 615,000 Rohingya refugees have fled since August 25, according to aid agencies. _​
> Rohingya children 'beheaded and burned alive' in Burma
> _*Rohingya children have been beheaded and civilians burned alive*, according to witness testimony amid claims that Burma's military and paramilitary forces are committing "genocide" or a "pogrom" against the Muslim minority in the country’s western Rakhine state._​
> Rohingya Recount Atrocities: ‘They Threw My Baby Into a Fire’
> _...In the next violent blur of moments, the soldiers clubbed Rajuma in the face,* tore her screaming child out of her arms and hurled him into a fire*. She was then dragged into a house *and gang-raped.*
> 
> By the time the day was over, she was running through a field naked and covered in blood. Alone, she had lost her son, her mother, her two sisters and her younger brother, all wiped out in front of her eyes, she says.
> 
> Rajuma is a Rohingya Muslim, one of the most persecuted ethnic groups on earth, and she now spends her days drifting through a refugee camp in Bangladesh in a daze.
> 
> She relayed her story to me during a recent reporting trip I made to the camps, where hundreds of thousands of Rohingya like her have rushed for safety. Her deeply disturbing account of what happened in her village, in late August, was corroborated by dozens of other survivors, whom I spoke with at length, and by human rights groups gathering evidence of atrocities.
> 
> Survivors said they saw government soldiers *stabbing babies, cutting off boys’ heads, gang-raping girls, shooting 40-millimeter grenades into houses, burning entire families to death, and rounding up dozens of unarmed male villagers and summarily executing them.*_​
> Rohingya Methodically Raped by Myanmar’s Armed Forces
> _The rape of Rohingya women by Myanmar’s security forces has been sweeping and methodical, the Associated Press found in interviews with 29 women and girls who fled to neighboring Bangladesh. These sexual assault survivors from several refugee camps were interviewed separately and extensively. They ranged in age from 13 to 35, came from a wide swath of villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine state and described assaults between October 2016 and mid-September.
> 
> ...The most common attack described went much like F’s. In several other cases, women said, security forces surrounded a village, separated men from women, then took the women to a second location to gang rape them.
> 
> 
> *The women spoke of seeing their children slaughtered in front of them*, their husbands beaten and shot. They spoke of burying their loved ones in the darkness and *leaving the bodies of their babies behind*. They spoke of *the searing pain of rapes* that felt as if they would never end, and of dayslong journeys on foot to Bangladesh while still bleeding and hobbled._​
> Rohingya girls under 10 raped while fleeing Myanmar, charity says
> _Rohingya children, *some of them under 10 years old*, are receiving treatment for rape in camps on the Bangladesh border, according to medics who say that young refugees account for half of those sexually assaulted while fleeing violence in Myanmar.
> 
> 
> Médecins Sans Frontières says dozens of Rohingya girls have been given medical and psychological support at its Kutupalong health facility’s sexual and reproductive health unit – a specialist clinic for survivors of sexual assault based in the largest refugee camp in Cox’s Bazar.
> 
> 
> Of those fleeing Rakhine state who come to the clinic for treatment relating to rape, “about 50% are aged 18 or under, including one girl who was nine years old and several others under the age of 10”, an MSF spokesperson said._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many mass graves have we found in areas previous occupied by ISIS (who are avowed Muslims)?
Click to expand...


How many ways will you try to rationalize your approval of the murder and rape of Muslim children- because of what ISIS has done?


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that is the difference between the Islamophobes and good Americans.
> 
> I am opposed to the genocide, murder and rape of men, women and children regardless of whether they are Muslim, Christian, or Buddhists.
> 
> The Islamophobes? Not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Your saying conservatives are cheering on genocide is hyperbole.Try a real reason why Muslims are not welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not hyperbole- the OP was pretty clear- according to his post the Rohinga women and children deserve what they get because some Muslims in the world are evil.
> 
> And what are the Rohinga women and children getting from the 'peaceful Buddhists' of Myanmar
> 
> Rape
> Murder
> Torture
> Arson.
> 
> 800,000 Rohinga have fled the Myanmar Army's campaign of terror against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are conservatives the OP? That is what you are saying, in fact, did say. That these things that are happening are somehow different when done to Muslims shows a glaring double standard and the way Islam has intimidated the emasculated leaders and globalist media of the Western world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP is a conservative, and he is being cheered on by the contard Islamophobe echo chamber.
> 
> You are right though- this does show the glaring double standard- when Muslims rape, murder and commit genocide these same people correctly decry the crimes against the victims of those Muslims.
> 
> But when Budhists rape, murder and commit genocide against Muslims, they rationalize why its okay for Muslims to be raped and murdered.
> 
> This is what makes me different from all of you.
> 
> I think it is wrong when it is done to Muslims- just as I think it is wrong when it is done by Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a bunch of bullshit. You honestly think others here do not feel that way?
Click to expand...


Look at the post of the OP- and every post by Conservatives since- not one has either condemned the atrocities done to the Rohingha and most of explained why they deserve what has happened to them- ranging  from "Have you seen what ISIS did" to "Muslims always try to take over culture".


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your saying conservatives are cheering on genocide is hyperbole.Try a real reason why Muslims are not welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hyperbole- the OP was pretty clear- according to his post the Rohinga women and children deserve what they get because some Muslims in the world are evil.
> 
> And what are the Rohinga women and children getting from the 'peaceful Buddhists' of Myanmar
> 
> Rape
> Murder
> Torture
> Arson.
> 
> 800,000 Rohinga have fled the Myanmar Army's campaign of terror against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are conservatives the OP? That is what you are saying, in fact, did say. That these things that are happening are somehow different when done to Muslims shows a glaring double standard and the way Islam has intimidated the emasculated leaders and globalist media of the Western world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP is a conservative, and he is being cheered on by the contard Islamophobe echo chamber.
> 
> You are right though- this does show the glaring double standard- when Muslims rape, murder and commit genocide these same people correctly decry the crimes against the victims of those Muslims.
> 
> But when Budhists rape, murder and commit genocide against Muslims, they rationalize why its okay for Muslims to be raped and murdered.
> 
> This is what makes me different from all of you.
> 
> I think it is wrong when it is done to Muslims- just as I think it is wrong when it is done by Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a bunch of bullshit. You honestly think others here do not feel that way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the post of the OP- and every post by Conservatives since- not one has either condemned the atrocities done to the Rohingha and most of explained why they deserve what has happened to them- ranging  from "Have you seen what ISIS did" to *"Muslims always try to take over culture"*.
Click to expand...

That is what the Koran and the Hadith tell Muslims to do. You do not know enough about Islam to participate in this conversation.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly sounds like genocide.
> 
> AP finds mass graves, latest evidence of Rohingya genocide in Myanmar
> _In the videos of the graves obtained by the AP, dating to 13 days after the killing began, blue-green puddles of acid sludge surround corpses without heads and torsos that jut into the air. Skeletal hands seem to claw at the ground.
> 
> Survivors said that the soldiers carefully planned the Aug. 27 attack, and then deliberately tried to hide what they had done. They came to the slaughter armed not only with rifles, knives, rocket launchers and grenades, but also with shovels to dig pits and acid to burn away faces and hands so that the bodies could not be identified. Two days before the attack, villagers say, soldiers were seen buying 12 large containers of acid at a nearby village's market.
> 
> The killing began around noon, when more than 200 soldiers swept into Gu Dar Pyin from the direction of a Buddhist village to the south, firing their weapons. The Rohingya who could move fast enough ran toward the north or toward a river in the east, said Mohammad Sha, 37, a shop owner and farmer._​
> How a Rohingya massacre unfolded in Tula Toli - CNN
> _Discarded and left for dead, Mumtaz says she found herself on top of a mound of charred, entangled bodies.
> "They killed and killed and piled the bodies up high. It was like cut bamboo," says Mumtaz, a Rohingya woman from the village of Tula Toli in western Myanmar.
> "In the pile there was someone's neck, someone's head, someone's leg. I was able to come out, I don't know how."
> The horrors Mumtaz says she endured didn't stop there. After escaping the mass grave, Mumtaz says she was dragged to a village house and raped by soldiers. The wooden house was then locked and set on fire.
> It was her seven-year-old daughter Razia, who was in the hut, that ultimately saved her.
> "I called to my mum. And my mum said, 'who are you?,'" Razia says. "My mother's head was split. She was thrown aside. They struck me and threw me aside."
> "I said 'your finger is on fire.' Then my mum and I got out and left."
> The pair squeezed through a damaged part of a fence and hid in a vegetable patch, before other villagers found them and helped them get to Bangladesh, where a staggering 615,000 Rohingya refugees have fled since August 25, according to aid agencies. _​
> Rohingya children 'beheaded and burned alive' in Burma
> _*Rohingya children have been beheaded and civilians burned alive*, according to witness testimony amid claims that Burma's military and paramilitary forces are committing "genocide" or a "pogrom" against the Muslim minority in the country’s western Rakhine state._​
> Rohingya Recount Atrocities: ‘They Threw My Baby Into a Fire’
> _...In the next violent blur of moments, the soldiers clubbed Rajuma in the face,* tore her screaming child out of her arms and hurled him into a fire*. She was then dragged into a house *and gang-raped.*
> 
> By the time the day was over, she was running through a field naked and covered in blood. Alone, she had lost her son, her mother, her two sisters and her younger brother, all wiped out in front of her eyes, she says.
> 
> Rajuma is a Rohingya Muslim, one of the most persecuted ethnic groups on earth, and she now spends her days drifting through a refugee camp in Bangladesh in a daze.
> 
> She relayed her story to me during a recent reporting trip I made to the camps, where hundreds of thousands of Rohingya like her have rushed for safety. Her deeply disturbing account of what happened in her village, in late August, was corroborated by dozens of other survivors, whom I spoke with at length, and by human rights groups gathering evidence of atrocities.
> 
> Survivors said they saw government soldiers *stabbing babies, cutting off boys’ heads, gang-raping girls, shooting 40-millimeter grenades into houses, burning entire families to death, and rounding up dozens of unarmed male villagers and summarily executing them.*_​
> Rohingya Methodically Raped by Myanmar’s Armed Forces
> _The rape of Rohingya women by Myanmar’s security forces has been sweeping and methodical, the Associated Press found in interviews with 29 women and girls who fled to neighboring Bangladesh. These sexual assault survivors from several refugee camps were interviewed separately and extensively. They ranged in age from 13 to 35, came from a wide swath of villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine state and described assaults between October 2016 and mid-September.
> 
> ...The most common attack described went much like F’s. In several other cases, women said, security forces surrounded a village, separated men from women, then took the women to a second location to gang rape them.
> 
> 
> *The women spoke of seeing their children slaughtered in front of them*, their husbands beaten and shot. They spoke of burying their loved ones in the darkness and *leaving the bodies of their babies behind*. They spoke of *the searing pain of rapes* that felt as if they would never end, and of dayslong journeys on foot to Bangladesh while still bleeding and hobbled._​
> Rohingya girls under 10 raped while fleeing Myanmar, charity says
> _Rohingya children, *some of them under 10 years old*, are receiving treatment for rape in camps on the Bangladesh border, according to medics who say that young refugees account for half of those sexually assaulted while fleeing violence in Myanmar.
> 
> 
> Médecins Sans Frontières says dozens of Rohingya girls have been given medical and psychological support at its Kutupalong health facility’s sexual and reproductive health unit – a specialist clinic for survivors of sexual assault based in the largest refugee camp in Cox’s Bazar.
> 
> 
> Of those fleeing Rakhine state who come to the clinic for treatment relating to rape, “about 50% are aged 18 or under, including one girl who was nine years old and several others under the age of 10”, an MSF spokesperson said._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many mass graves have we found in areas previous occupied by ISIS (who are avowed Muslims)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is any one defending or minimizing or excusing the barbaric horrors of ISIS?  Is anyone justifying the slaughter and abuse of so many people?  Why no.  I don’t think so.
> 
> Yet right here in this thread people are doing exactly that.  Defending monsters.
Click to expand...

No you are minimizing the source responsible for the barbaric behavior. That source is Islam. It is what it teaches violence as a legitimate(no matter how horrible) way to advance Islam. When people stop defending a religion that teaches supremacy and hate for non-Muslims we might get somewhere.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not hyperbole- the OP was pretty clear- according to his post the Rohinga women and children deserve what they get because some Muslims in the world are evil.
> 
> And what are the Rohinga women and children getting from the 'peaceful Buddhists' of Myanmar
> 
> Rape
> Murder
> Torture
> Arson.
> 
> 800,000 Rohinga have fled the Myanmar Army's campaign of terror against them.
> 
> 
> 
> Are conservatives the OP? That is what you are saying, in fact, did say. That these things that are happening are somehow different when done to Muslims shows a glaring double standard and the way Islam has intimidated the emasculated leaders and globalist media of the Western world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP is a conservative, and he is being cheered on by the contard Islamophobe echo chamber.
> 
> You are right though- this does show the glaring double standard- when Muslims rape, murder and commit genocide these same people correctly decry the crimes against the victims of those Muslims.
> 
> But when Budhists rape, murder and commit genocide against Muslims, they rationalize why its okay for Muslims to be raped and murdered.
> 
> This is what makes me different from all of you.
> 
> I think it is wrong when it is done to Muslims- just as I think it is wrong when it is done by Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a bunch of bullshit. You honestly think others here do not feel that way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the post of the OP- and every post by Conservatives since- not one has either condemned the atrocities done to the Rohingha and most of explained why they deserve what has happened to them- ranging  from "Have you seen what ISIS did" to *"Muslims always try to take over culture"*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what the Koran and the Hadith tell Muslims to do. You do not know enough about Islam to participate in this conversation.
Click to expand...


I know enough about what is right to take part in this conversation- the murder and rape of women and children, and the burning down of their villages and the theft of all of their property is wrong. 

Unfortunately you don't have the morals to participate in this conversation.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly sounds like genocide.
> 
> AP finds mass graves, latest evidence of Rohingya genocide in Myanmar
> _In the videos of the graves obtained by the AP, dating to 13 days after the killing began, blue-green puddles of acid sludge surround corpses without heads and torsos that jut into the air. Skeletal hands seem to claw at the ground.
> 
> Survivors said that the soldiers carefully planned the Aug. 27 attack, and then deliberately tried to hide what they had done. They came to the slaughter armed not only with rifles, knives, rocket launchers and grenades, but also with shovels to dig pits and acid to burn away faces and hands so that the bodies could not be identified. Two days before the attack, villagers say, soldiers were seen buying 12 large containers of acid at a nearby village's market.
> 
> The killing began around noon, when more than 200 soldiers swept into Gu Dar Pyin from the direction of a Buddhist village to the south, firing their weapons. The Rohingya who could move fast enough ran toward the north or toward a river in the east, said Mohammad Sha, 37, a shop owner and farmer._​
> How a Rohingya massacre unfolded in Tula Toli - CNN
> _Discarded and left for dead, Mumtaz says she found herself on top of a mound of charred, entangled bodies.
> "They killed and killed and piled the bodies up high. It was like cut bamboo," says Mumtaz, a Rohingya woman from the village of Tula Toli in western Myanmar.
> "In the pile there was someone's neck, someone's head, someone's leg. I was able to come out, I don't know how."
> The horrors Mumtaz says she endured didn't stop there. After escaping the mass grave, Mumtaz says she was dragged to a village house and raped by soldiers. The wooden house was then locked and set on fire.
> It was her seven-year-old daughter Razia, who was in the hut, that ultimately saved her.
> "I called to my mum. And my mum said, 'who are you?,'" Razia says. "My mother's head was split. She was thrown aside. They struck me and threw me aside."
> "I said 'your finger is on fire.' Then my mum and I got out and left."
> The pair squeezed through a damaged part of a fence and hid in a vegetable patch, before other villagers found them and helped them get to Bangladesh, where a staggering 615,000 Rohingya refugees have fled since August 25, according to aid agencies. _​
> Rohingya children 'beheaded and burned alive' in Burma
> _*Rohingya children have been beheaded and civilians burned alive*, according to witness testimony amid claims that Burma's military and paramilitary forces are committing "genocide" or a "pogrom" against the Muslim minority in the country’s western Rakhine state._​
> Rohingya Recount Atrocities: ‘They Threw My Baby Into a Fire’
> _...In the next violent blur of moments, the soldiers clubbed Rajuma in the face,* tore her screaming child out of her arms and hurled him into a fire*. She was then dragged into a house *and gang-raped.*
> 
> By the time the day was over, she was running through a field naked and covered in blood. Alone, she had lost her son, her mother, her two sisters and her younger brother, all wiped out in front of her eyes, she says.
> 
> Rajuma is a Rohingya Muslim, one of the most persecuted ethnic groups on earth, and she now spends her days drifting through a refugee camp in Bangladesh in a daze.
> 
> She relayed her story to me during a recent reporting trip I made to the camps, where hundreds of thousands of Rohingya like her have rushed for safety. Her deeply disturbing account of what happened in her village, in late August, was corroborated by dozens of other survivors, whom I spoke with at length, and by human rights groups gathering evidence of atrocities.
> 
> Survivors said they saw government soldiers *stabbing babies, cutting off boys’ heads, gang-raping girls, shooting 40-millimeter grenades into houses, burning entire families to death, and rounding up dozens of unarmed male villagers and summarily executing them.*_​
> Rohingya Methodically Raped by Myanmar’s Armed Forces
> _The rape of Rohingya women by Myanmar’s security forces has been sweeping and methodical, the Associated Press found in interviews with 29 women and girls who fled to neighboring Bangladesh. These sexual assault survivors from several refugee camps were interviewed separately and extensively. They ranged in age from 13 to 35, came from a wide swath of villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine state and described assaults between October 2016 and mid-September.
> 
> ...The most common attack described went much like F’s. In several other cases, women said, security forces surrounded a village, separated men from women, then took the women to a second location to gang rape them.
> 
> 
> *The women spoke of seeing their children slaughtered in front of them*, their husbands beaten and shot. They spoke of burying their loved ones in the darkness and *leaving the bodies of their babies behind*. They spoke of *the searing pain of rapes* that felt as if they would never end, and of dayslong journeys on foot to Bangladesh while still bleeding and hobbled._​
> Rohingya girls under 10 raped while fleeing Myanmar, charity says
> _Rohingya children, *some of them under 10 years old*, are receiving treatment for rape in camps on the Bangladesh border, according to medics who say that young refugees account for half of those sexually assaulted while fleeing violence in Myanmar.
> 
> 
> Médecins Sans Frontières says dozens of Rohingya girls have been given medical and psychological support at its Kutupalong health facility’s sexual and reproductive health unit – a specialist clinic for survivors of sexual assault based in the largest refugee camp in Cox’s Bazar.
> 
> 
> Of those fleeing Rakhine state who come to the clinic for treatment relating to rape, “about 50% are aged 18 or under, including one girl who was nine years old and several others under the age of 10”, an MSF spokesperson said._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many mass graves have we found in areas previous occupied by ISIS (who are avowed Muslims)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is any one defending or minimizing or excusing the barbaric horrors of ISIS?  Is anyone justifying the slaughter and abuse of so many people?  Why no.  I don’t think so.
> 
> Yet right here in this thread people are doing exactly that.  Defending monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are minimizing the source responsible for the barbaric behavior. That source is Islam..
Click to expand...


Islam is responsible for the Buddhists in Myanmar murdering and raping children?

What a fascinating and frightening glimpse into the mind of an islamophobe.


----------



## Meathead

longknife said:


> Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Left is all torn up because the people of Myanmar don't want them in their country? Where's common sense?
> 
> _New reports reveal that Myanmar is using food as a weapon against Rohingya_
> 
> _By starving them, the country hopes to push Rohingya Muslims out_
> 
> _Restrictions on food access have been tightened dramatically in recent weeks_
> 
> _One farmer said it would have been better to be shot than to be starved_
> 
> _The government in Myanmar is using food as a quiet weapon against minority Rohingya Muslims in the country’s troubled west, new reports reveal._
> 
> Full article @ Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports


Bring them to the US. We'll give  them citizenship, Section 8 housing and food stamps. Problem solved!


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are conservatives the OP? That is what you are saying, in fact, did say. That these things that are happening are somehow different when done to Muslims shows a glaring double standard and the way Islam has intimidated the emasculated leaders and globalist media of the Western world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is a conservative, and he is being cheered on by the contard Islamophobe echo chamber.
> 
> You are right though- this does show the glaring double standard- when Muslims rape, murder and commit genocide these same people correctly decry the crimes against the victims of those Muslims.
> 
> But when Budhists rape, murder and commit genocide against Muslims, they rationalize why its okay for Muslims to be raped and murdered.
> 
> This is what makes me different from all of you.
> 
> I think it is wrong when it is done to Muslims- just as I think it is wrong when it is done by Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a bunch of bullshit. You honestly think others here do not feel that way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the post of the OP- and every post by Conservatives since- not one has either condemned the atrocities done to the Rohingha and most of explained why they deserve what has happened to them- ranging  from "Have you seen what ISIS did" to *"Muslims always try to take over culture"*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what the Koran and the Hadith tell Muslims to do. You do not know enough about Islam to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough about what is right to take part in this conversation- the murder and rape of women and children, and the burning down of their villages and the theft of all of their property is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately you don't have the morals to participate in this conversation.
Click to expand...

Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right. 

Do not lecture anyone about morals when the Koran sanctions some of the most immoral behavior known to man.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly sounds like genocide.
> 
> AP finds mass graves, latest evidence of Rohingya genocide in Myanmar
> _In the videos of the graves obtained by the AP, dating to 13 days after the killing began, blue-green puddles of acid sludge surround corpses without heads and torsos that jut into the air. Skeletal hands seem to claw at the ground.
> 
> Survivors said that the soldiers carefully planned the Aug. 27 attack, and then deliberately tried to hide what they had done. They came to the slaughter armed not only with rifles, knives, rocket launchers and grenades, but also with shovels to dig pits and acid to burn away faces and hands so that the bodies could not be identified. Two days before the attack, villagers say, soldiers were seen buying 12 large containers of acid at a nearby village's market.
> 
> The killing began around noon, when more than 200 soldiers swept into Gu Dar Pyin from the direction of a Buddhist village to the south, firing their weapons. The Rohingya who could move fast enough ran toward the north or toward a river in the east, said Mohammad Sha, 37, a shop owner and farmer._​
> How a Rohingya massacre unfolded in Tula Toli - CNN
> _Discarded and left for dead, Mumtaz says she found herself on top of a mound of charred, entangled bodies.
> "They killed and killed and piled the bodies up high. It was like cut bamboo," says Mumtaz, a Rohingya woman from the village of Tula Toli in western Myanmar.
> "In the pile there was someone's neck, someone's head, someone's leg. I was able to come out, I don't know how."
> The horrors Mumtaz says she endured didn't stop there. After escaping the mass grave, Mumtaz says she was dragged to a village house and raped by soldiers. The wooden house was then locked and set on fire.
> It was her seven-year-old daughter Razia, who was in the hut, that ultimately saved her.
> "I called to my mum. And my mum said, 'who are you?,'" Razia says. "My mother's head was split. She was thrown aside. They struck me and threw me aside."
> "I said 'your finger is on fire.' Then my mum and I got out and left."
> The pair squeezed through a damaged part of a fence and hid in a vegetable patch, before other villagers found them and helped them get to Bangladesh, where a staggering 615,000 Rohingya refugees have fled since August 25, according to aid agencies. _​
> Rohingya children 'beheaded and burned alive' in Burma
> _*Rohingya children have been beheaded and civilians burned alive*, according to witness testimony amid claims that Burma's military and paramilitary forces are committing "genocide" or a "pogrom" against the Muslim minority in the country’s western Rakhine state._​
> Rohingya Recount Atrocities: ‘They Threw My Baby Into a Fire’
> _...In the next violent blur of moments, the soldiers clubbed Rajuma in the face,* tore her screaming child out of her arms and hurled him into a fire*. She was then dragged into a house *and gang-raped.*
> 
> By the time the day was over, she was running through a field naked and covered in blood. Alone, she had lost her son, her mother, her two sisters and her younger brother, all wiped out in front of her eyes, she says.
> 
> Rajuma is a Rohingya Muslim, one of the most persecuted ethnic groups on earth, and she now spends her days drifting through a refugee camp in Bangladesh in a daze.
> 
> She relayed her story to me during a recent reporting trip I made to the camps, where hundreds of thousands of Rohingya like her have rushed for safety. Her deeply disturbing account of what happened in her village, in late August, was corroborated by dozens of other survivors, whom I spoke with at length, and by human rights groups gathering evidence of atrocities.
> 
> Survivors said they saw government soldiers *stabbing babies, cutting off boys’ heads, gang-raping girls, shooting 40-millimeter grenades into houses, burning entire families to death, and rounding up dozens of unarmed male villagers and summarily executing them.*_​
> Rohingya Methodically Raped by Myanmar’s Armed Forces
> _The rape of Rohingya women by Myanmar’s security forces has been sweeping and methodical, the Associated Press found in interviews with 29 women and girls who fled to neighboring Bangladesh. These sexual assault survivors from several refugee camps were interviewed separately and extensively. They ranged in age from 13 to 35, came from a wide swath of villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine state and described assaults between October 2016 and mid-September.
> 
> ...The most common attack described went much like F’s. In several other cases, women said, security forces surrounded a village, separated men from women, then took the women to a second location to gang rape them.
> 
> 
> *The women spoke of seeing their children slaughtered in front of them*, their husbands beaten and shot. They spoke of burying their loved ones in the darkness and *leaving the bodies of their babies behind*. They spoke of *the searing pain of rapes* that felt as if they would never end, and of dayslong journeys on foot to Bangladesh while still bleeding and hobbled._​
> Rohingya girls under 10 raped while fleeing Myanmar, charity says
> _Rohingya children, *some of them under 10 years old*, are receiving treatment for rape in camps on the Bangladesh border, according to medics who say that young refugees account for half of those sexually assaulted while fleeing violence in Myanmar.
> 
> 
> Médecins Sans Frontières says dozens of Rohingya girls have been given medical and psychological support at its Kutupalong health facility’s sexual and reproductive health unit – a specialist clinic for survivors of sexual assault based in the largest refugee camp in Cox’s Bazar.
> 
> 
> Of those fleeing Rakhine state who come to the clinic for treatment relating to rape, “about 50% are aged 18 or under, including one girl who was nine years old and several others under the age of 10”, an MSF spokesperson said._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many mass graves have we found in areas previous occupied by ISIS (who are avowed Muslims)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is any one defending or minimizing or excusing the barbaric horrors of ISIS?  Is anyone justifying the slaughter and abuse of so many people?  Why no.  I don’t think so.
> 
> Yet right here in this thread people are doing exactly that.  Defending monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are minimizing the source responsible for the barbaric behavior. That source is Islam..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is responsible for the Buddhists in Myanmar murdering and raping children?
> 
> What a fascinating and frightening glimpse into the mind of an islamophobe.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as an Islamophobe. Islamists have given the world plenty of reasons to fear them. It is not an irrational fear when people are dying.

People use that word to end the conversation because they cannot prove what they say about Islam while some here can prove what we say, and prove it with Islams own words.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is a conservative, and he is being cheered on by the contard Islamophobe echo chamber.
> 
> You are right though- this does show the glaring double standard- when Muslims rape, murder and commit genocide these same people correctly decry the crimes against the victims of those Muslims.
> 
> But when Budhists rape, murder and commit genocide against Muslims, they rationalize why its okay for Muslims to be raped and murdered.
> 
> This is what makes me different from all of you.
> 
> I think it is wrong when it is done to Muslims- just as I think it is wrong when it is done by Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of bullshit. You honestly think others here do not feel that way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the post of the OP- and every post by Conservatives since- not one has either condemned the atrocities done to the Rohingha and most of explained why they deserve what has happened to them- ranging  from "Have you seen what ISIS did" to *"Muslims always try to take over culture"*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what the Koran and the Hadith tell Muslims to do. You do not know enough about Islam to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough about what is right to take part in this conversation- the murder and rape of women and children, and the burning down of their villages and the theft of all of their property is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately you don't have the morals to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right..
Click to expand...


So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?

Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim? 

Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:

*What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations. 

Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
*
_*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly sounds like genocide.
> 
> AP finds mass graves, latest evidence of Rohingya genocide in Myanmar
> _In the videos of the graves obtained by the AP, dating to 13 days after the killing began, blue-green puddles of acid sludge surround corpses without heads and torsos that jut into the air. Skeletal hands seem to claw at the ground.
> 
> Survivors said that the soldiers carefully planned the Aug. 27 attack, and then deliberately tried to hide what they had done. They came to the slaughter armed not only with rifles, knives, rocket launchers and grenades, but also with shovels to dig pits and acid to burn away faces and hands so that the bodies could not be identified. Two days before the attack, villagers say, soldiers were seen buying 12 large containers of acid at a nearby village's market.
> 
> The killing began around noon, when more than 200 soldiers swept into Gu Dar Pyin from the direction of a Buddhist village to the south, firing their weapons. The Rohingya who could move fast enough ran toward the north or toward a river in the east, said Mohammad Sha, 37, a shop owner and farmer._​
> How a Rohingya massacre unfolded in Tula Toli - CNN
> _Discarded and left for dead, Mumtaz says she found herself on top of a mound of charred, entangled bodies.
> "They killed and killed and piled the bodies up high. It was like cut bamboo," says Mumtaz, a Rohingya woman from the village of Tula Toli in western Myanmar.
> "In the pile there was someone's neck, someone's head, someone's leg. I was able to come out, I don't know how."
> The horrors Mumtaz says she endured didn't stop there. After escaping the mass grave, Mumtaz says she was dragged to a village house and raped by soldiers. The wooden house was then locked and set on fire.
> It was her seven-year-old daughter Razia, who was in the hut, that ultimately saved her.
> "I called to my mum. And my mum said, 'who are you?,'" Razia says. "My mother's head was split. She was thrown aside. They struck me and threw me aside."
> "I said 'your finger is on fire.' Then my mum and I got out and left."
> The pair squeezed through a damaged part of a fence and hid in a vegetable patch, before other villagers found them and helped them get to Bangladesh, where a staggering 615,000 Rohingya refugees have fled since August 25, according to aid agencies. _​
> Rohingya children 'beheaded and burned alive' in Burma
> _*Rohingya children have been beheaded and civilians burned alive*, according to witness testimony amid claims that Burma's military and paramilitary forces are committing "genocide" or a "pogrom" against the Muslim minority in the country’s western Rakhine state._​
> Rohingya Recount Atrocities: ‘They Threw My Baby Into a Fire’
> _...In the next violent blur of moments, the soldiers clubbed Rajuma in the face,* tore her screaming child out of her arms and hurled him into a fire*. She was then dragged into a house *and gang-raped.*
> 
> By the time the day was over, she was running through a field naked and covered in blood. Alone, she had lost her son, her mother, her two sisters and her younger brother, all wiped out in front of her eyes, she says.
> 
> Rajuma is a Rohingya Muslim, one of the most persecuted ethnic groups on earth, and she now spends her days drifting through a refugee camp in Bangladesh in a daze.
> 
> She relayed her story to me during a recent reporting trip I made to the camps, where hundreds of thousands of Rohingya like her have rushed for safety. Her deeply disturbing account of what happened in her village, in late August, was corroborated by dozens of other survivors, whom I spoke with at length, and by human rights groups gathering evidence of atrocities.
> 
> Survivors said they saw government soldiers *stabbing babies, cutting off boys’ heads, gang-raping girls, shooting 40-millimeter grenades into houses, burning entire families to death, and rounding up dozens of unarmed male villagers and summarily executing them.*_​
> Rohingya Methodically Raped by Myanmar’s Armed Forces
> _The rape of Rohingya women by Myanmar’s security forces has been sweeping and methodical, the Associated Press found in interviews with 29 women and girls who fled to neighboring Bangladesh. These sexual assault survivors from several refugee camps were interviewed separately and extensively. They ranged in age from 13 to 35, came from a wide swath of villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine state and described assaults between October 2016 and mid-September.
> 
> ...The most common attack described went much like F’s. In several other cases, women said, security forces surrounded a village, separated men from women, then took the women to a second location to gang rape them.
> 
> 
> *The women spoke of seeing their children slaughtered in front of them*, their husbands beaten and shot. They spoke of burying their loved ones in the darkness and *leaving the bodies of their babies behind*. They spoke of *the searing pain of rapes* that felt as if they would never end, and of dayslong journeys on foot to Bangladesh while still bleeding and hobbled._​
> Rohingya girls under 10 raped while fleeing Myanmar, charity says
> _Rohingya children, *some of them under 10 years old*, are receiving treatment for rape in camps on the Bangladesh border, according to medics who say that young refugees account for half of those sexually assaulted while fleeing violence in Myanmar.
> 
> 
> Médecins Sans Frontières says dozens of Rohingya girls have been given medical and psychological support at its Kutupalong health facility’s sexual and reproductive health unit – a specialist clinic for survivors of sexual assault based in the largest refugee camp in Cox’s Bazar.
> 
> 
> Of those fleeing Rakhine state who come to the clinic for treatment relating to rape, “about 50% are aged 18 or under, including one girl who was nine years old and several others under the age of 10”, an MSF spokesperson said._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many mass graves have we found in areas previous occupied by ISIS (who are avowed Muslims)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is any one defending or minimizing or excusing the barbaric horrors of ISIS?  Is anyone justifying the slaughter and abuse of so many people?  Why no.  I don’t think so.
> 
> Yet right here in this thread people are doing exactly that.  Defending monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are minimizing the source responsible for the barbaric behavior. That source is Islam..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is responsible for the Buddhists in Myanmar murdering and raping children?
> 
> What a fascinating and frightening glimpse into the mind of an islamophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as an Islamophobe. .
Click to expand...


About 6 Islamophobes right here in this thread- like yourself- rationalizing why its okay for the Burmese army to rape and murder women and children- because they are Muslim.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many mass graves have we found in areas previous occupied by ISIS (who are avowed Muslims)?
> 
> 
> 
> Is any one defending or minimizing or excusing the barbaric horrors of ISIS?  Is anyone justifying the slaughter and abuse of so many people?  Why no.  I don’t think so.
> 
> Yet right here in this thread people are doing exactly that.  Defending monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are minimizing the source responsible for the barbaric behavior. That source is Islam..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is responsible for the Buddhists in Myanmar murdering and raping children?
> 
> What a fascinating and frightening glimpse into the mind of an islamophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as an Islamophobe. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 6 Islamophobes right here in this thread- like yourself- rationalizing why its okay for the Burmese army to rape and murder women and children- because they are Muslim.
Click to expand...




> *Islamophobe* (is-slahm-o-fohb) _- A non-Muslim who knows more than they are supposed to know about Islam._


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of bullshit. You honestly think others here do not feel that way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the post of the OP- and every post by Conservatives since- not one has either condemned the atrocities done to the Rohingha and most of explained why they deserve what has happened to them- ranging  from "Have you seen what ISIS did" to *"Muslims always try to take over culture"*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what the Koran and the Hadith tell Muslims to do. You do not know enough about Islam to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough about what is right to take part in this conversation- the murder and rape of women and children, and the burning down of their villages and the theft of all of their property is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately you don't have the morals to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
Click to expand...


I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the post of the OP- and every post by Conservatives since- not one has either condemned the atrocities done to the Rohingha and most of explained why they deserve what has happened to them- ranging  from "Have you seen what ISIS did" to *"Muslims always try to take over culture"*.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the Koran and the Hadith tell Muslims to do. You do not know enough about Islam to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough about what is right to take part in this conversation- the murder and rape of women and children, and the burning down of their villages and the theft of all of their property is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately you don't have the morals to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
Click to expand...


What would you do if the rest of this country decided one day that you are no longer "welcome" here?

Would you just leave? 

If not, do you believe that would excuse others from killing you, raping your wife and starving your children?


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the Koran and the Hadith tell Muslims to do. You do not know enough about Islam to participate in this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough about what is right to take part in this conversation- the murder and rape of women and children, and the burning down of their villages and the theft of all of their property is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately you don't have the morals to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you do if the rest of this country decided one day that you are no longer "welcome" here?
> 
> Would you just leave?
> 
> If not, do you believe that would excuse others from killing you, raping your wife and starving your children?
Click to expand...


If I was threatened with starvation or violence I guess I would leave. Hypothetical situations are nice, but irrelevant to what is happening.
Everyone rushes to support a religion that has shown the hate it teaches in so many areas of the world. And whine when people do not want them around, why the fuck would they?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough about what is right to take part in this conversation- the murder and rape of women and children, and the burning down of their villages and the theft of all of their property is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately you don't have the morals to participate in this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you do if the rest of this country decided one day that you are no longer "welcome" here?
> 
> Would you just leave?
> 
> If not, do you believe that would excuse others from killing you, raping your wife and starving your children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was threatened with starvation or violence I guess I would leave. Hypothetical situations are nice, but irrelevant to what is happening.
Click to expand...




No, hypotheticals are not "irrelevant" - they are a way to examine a situation from a different perspective.

So you'd go quietly? 

You'd accept that (from your perspective) the majority has the "right" to kick you out of your home on threat of death and violence, simply because that's what "they" want?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the post of the OP- and every post by Conservatives since- not one has either condemned the atrocities done to the Rohingha and most of explained why they deserve what has happened to them- ranging  from "Have you seen what ISIS did" to *"Muslims always try to take over culture"*.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the Koran and the Hadith tell Muslims to do. You do not know enough about Islam to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough about what is right to take part in this conversation- the murder and rape of women and children, and the burning down of their villages and the theft of all of their property is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately you don't have the morals to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
Click to expand...


I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you do if the rest of this country decided one day that you are no longer "welcome" here?
> 
> Would you just leave?
> 
> If not, do you believe that would excuse others from killing you, raping your wife and starving your children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was threatened with starvation or violence I guess I would leave. Hypothetical situations are nice, but irrelevant to what is happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, hypotheticals are not "irrelevant" - they are a way to examine a situation from a different perspective.
> 
> So you'd go quietly?
> 
> You'd accept that (from your perspective) the majority has the "right" to kick you out of your home on threat of death and violence, simply because that's what "they" want?
Click to expand...

It is their country, not mine, not yours. Stop whining.


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the Koran and the Hadith tell Muslims to do. You do not know enough about Islam to participate in this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough about what is right to take part in this conversation- the murder and rape of women and children, and the burning down of their villages and the theft of all of their property is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately you don't have the morals to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
Click to expand...

Islam supports ethnic cleansing. Get yourself a Koran.


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the Koran and the Hadith tell Muslims to do. You do not know enough about Islam to participate in this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough about what is right to take part in this conversation- the murder and rape of women and children, and the burning down of their villages and the theft of all of their property is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately you don't have the morals to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
Click to expand...

I am not defending that. I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough about what is right to take part in this conversation- the murder and rape of women and children, and the burning down of their villages and the theft of all of their property is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately you don't have the morals to participate in this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam supports ethnic cleansing. Get yourself a Koran.
Click to expand...




Do you think that makes it ok for you to do so as well?

If the Koran jumped off a bridge, would you jump off a bridge too?


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam supports ethnic cleansing. Get yourself a Koran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that makes it ok for you to do so as well?
> 
> If the Koran jumped off a bridge, would you jump off a bridge too?
Click to expand...

I never said that. I wish someone would comment on what I said, not what they want me to say.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough about what is right to take part in this conversation- the murder and rape of women and children, and the burning down of their villages and the theft of all of their property is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately you don't have the morals to participate in this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not defending that. I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?
Click to expand...




You are explicitly defending the "right" of Myanmar to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya.

Did Germany have the right to do what it wishes to the Jews?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam supports ethnic cleansing. Get yourself a Koran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that makes it ok for you to do so as well?
> 
> If the Koran jumped off a bridge, would you jump off a bridge too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. I wish someone would comment on what I said, not what they want me to say.
Click to expand...


Yes, you did.

Saying that Myanmar has the "right to do what it wants" is saying that you believe they have the right to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya. You've spent pages and pages defending it, and attacking anyone who suggests differently.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you do if the rest of this country decided one day that you are no longer "welcome" here?
> 
> Would you just leave?
> 
> If not, do you believe that would excuse others from killing you, raping your wife and starving your children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was threatened with starvation or violence I guess I would leave. Hypothetical situations are nice, but irrelevant to what is happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, hypotheticals are not "irrelevant" - they are a way to examine a situation from a different perspective.
> 
> So you'd go quietly?
> 
> You'd accept that (from your perspective) the majority has the "right" to kick you out of your home on threat of death and violence, simply because that's what "they" want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is their country, not mine, not yours. Stop whining.
Click to expand...




Would you say the same thing about Nazi Germany?

It was "their country", after all.


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not defending that. I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are explicitly defending the "right" of Myanmar to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya.
> 
> Did Germany have the right to do what it wishes to the Jews?
Click to expand...

I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish. What they have decided has nothing to do with how I feel. Again put words into someone else's mouth.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not defending that. I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are explicitly defending the "right" of Myanmar to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya.
> 
> Did Germany have the right to do what it wishes to the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish. What they have decided has nothing to do with how I feel. Again put words into someone else's mouth.
Click to expand...


So, according to your moral system, Nazi Germany had the "right" to perpetrate the Holocaust?


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam supports ethnic cleansing. Get yourself a Koran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that makes it ok for you to do so as well?
> 
> If the Koran jumped off a bridge, would you jump off a bridge too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. I wish someone would comment on what I said, not what they want me to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you did.
> 
> Saying that Myanmar has the "right to do what it wants" is saying that you believe they have the right to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya. You've spent pages and pages defending it, and attacking anyone who suggests differently.
Click to expand...

You say it is saying that. I say it is not. Do you have the brains to separate the two?


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not defending that. I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are explicitly defending the "right" of Myanmar to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya.
> 
> Did Germany have the right to do what it wishes to the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish. What they have decided has nothing to do with how I feel. Again put words into someone else's mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, according to your moral system, Nazi Germany had the "right" to perpetrate the Holocaust?
Click to expand...

When you stop asking loaded questions maybe someone will take you seriously. All you are doing is moralizing. That shit is old and tired.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam supports ethnic cleansing. Get yourself a Koran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that makes it ok for you to do so as well?
> 
> If the Koran jumped off a bridge, would you jump off a bridge too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. I wish someone would comment on what I said, not what they want me to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you did.
> 
> Saying that Myanmar has the "right to do what it wants" is saying that you believe they have the right to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya. You've spent pages and pages defending it, and attacking anyone who suggests differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say it is saying that. I say it is not. Do you have the brains to separate the two?
Click to expand...




The meaning of words doesn't change just because you're butthurt when they're turned against you.

All of your posts are still here, in this thread. Pretending that you didn't say what you said isn't going to work.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not defending that. I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are explicitly defending the "right" of Myanmar to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya.
> 
> Did Germany have the right to do what it wishes to the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish. What they have decided has nothing to do with how I feel. Again put words into someone else's mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, according to your moral system, Nazi Germany had the "right" to perpetrate the Holocaust?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you stop asking loaded questions maybe someone will take you seriously. All you are doing is moralizing. That shit is old and tired.
Click to expand...




If not that, what exactly did you mean when you said that countries have the right to do as they wish?

If you believe that Myanmar has the right to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya, why does that "right" not apply to Nazi Germany?


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam supports ethnic cleansing. Get yourself a Koran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that makes it ok for you to do so as well?
> 
> If the Koran jumped off a bridge, would you jump off a bridge too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. I wish someone would comment on what I said, not what they want me to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you did.
> 
> Saying that Myanmar has the "right to do what it wants" is saying that you believe they have the right to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya. You've spent pages and pages defending it, and attacking anyone who suggests differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say it is saying that. I say it is not. Do you have the brains to separate the two?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of words doesn't change just because you're butthurt when they're turned against you.
> 
> All of your posts are still here, in this thread. Pretending that you didn't say what you said isn't going to work.
Click to expand...

Then quote one that says I support the genocide, not the country. Should I wait?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that makes it ok for you to do so as well?
> 
> If the Koran jumped off a bridge, would you jump off a bridge too?
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that. I wish someone would comment on what I said, not what they want me to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you did.
> 
> Saying that Myanmar has the "right to do what it wants" is saying that you believe they have the right to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya. You've spent pages and pages defending it, and attacking anyone who suggests differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say it is saying that. I say it is not. Do you have the brains to separate the two?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of words doesn't change just because you're butthurt when they're turned against you.
> 
> All of your posts are still here, in this thread. Pretending that you didn't say what you said isn't going to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then quote one that says I support the genocide, not the country. Should I wait?
Click to expand...


You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide. 

You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.


----------



## Lastamender

You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands


theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that. I wish someone would comment on what I said, not what they want me to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you did.
> 
> Saying that Myanmar has the "right to do what it wants" is saying that you believe they have the right to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya. You've spent pages and pages defending it, and attacking anyone who suggests differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say it is saying that. I say it is not. Do you have the brains to separate the two?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of words doesn't change just because you're butthurt when they're turned against you.
> 
> All of your posts are still here, in this thread. Pretending that you didn't say what you said isn't going to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then quote one that says I support the genocide, not the country. Should I wait?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
Click to expand...

I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you did.
> 
> Saying that Myanmar has the "right to do what it wants" is saying that you believe they have the right to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya. You've spent pages and pages defending it, and attacking anyone who suggests differently.
> 
> 
> 
> You say it is saying that. I say it is not. Do you have the brains to separate the two?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of words doesn't change just because you're butthurt when they're turned against you.
> 
> All of your posts are still here, in this thread. Pretending that you didn't say what you said isn't going to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then quote one that says I support the genocide, not the country. Should I wait?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
Click to expand...




You see, this is where we disagree. 

I don't believe that "sovereign countries" have the right to do whatever they want. I don't think the Nazis had the "right" to massacre the Jews, I don't think that the Hutu had the "right" to massacre the Tutsi, and I don't think that Myanmar has the "right" to massacre the Rohingya.

That's because I'm not a sociopath.


----------



## Tilly

Lastamender said:


> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you did.
> 
> Saying that Myanmar has the "right to do what it wants" is saying that you believe they have the right to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya. You've spent pages and pages defending it, and attacking anyone who suggests differently.
> 
> 
> 
> You say it is saying that. I say it is not. Do you have the brains to separate the two?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of words doesn't change just because you're butthurt when they're turned against you.
> 
> All of your posts are still here, in this thread. Pretending that you didn't say what you said isn't going to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then quote one that says I support the genocide, not the country. Should I wait?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
Click to expand...

When gays are being thrown from rooftops, women are being beaten and stoned to death etc etc etc.....many a lefty here says it’s none of our business and also that we can’t do anything about it - the concept of universal rights is thrown out the window , but it allways changes when muslims are the victims


----------



## Lastamender

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say it is saying that. I say it is not. Do you have the brains to separate the two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of words doesn't change just because you're butthurt when they're turned against you.
> 
> All of your posts are still here, in this thread. Pretending that you didn't say what you said isn't going to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then quote one that says I support the genocide, not the country. Should I wait?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, this is where we disagree.
> 
> I don't believe that "sovereign countries" have the right to do whatever they want. I don't think the Nazis had the "right" to massacre the Jews, I don't think that the Hutu had the "right" to massacre the Tutsi, and I don't think that Myanmar has the "right" to massacre the Rohingya.
> 
> That's because I'm not a sociopath.
Click to expand...


You might not be a sociopath and if you are implying I am just shows you have no argument. It also shows you do not understand certain things are done for self preservation and they are not pretty. That is the reality that you will never change with words, or name calling.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of words doesn't change just because you're butthurt when they're turned against you.
> 
> All of your posts are still here, in this thread. Pretending that you didn't say what you said isn't going to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Then quote one that says I support the genocide, not the country. Should I wait?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, this is where we disagree.
> 
> I don't believe that "sovereign countries" have the right to do whatever they want. I don't think the Nazis had the "right" to massacre the Jews, I don't think that the Hutu had the "right" to massacre the Tutsi, and I don't think that Myanmar has the "right" to massacre the Rohingya.
> 
> That's because I'm not a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might not be a sociopath and if you are implying I am just shows you have no argument. It also shows you do not understand certain things are done for self preservation and they are not pretty. That is the reality that you will never change with words, or name calling.
Click to expand...




I think I made my argument explicitly clear.

Yes, I believe that if you think that a country has the "right" to massacre entire segments of their population, then you are a sociopath.

I think that most well-adjusted human beings would agree with me, as well.


----------



## Lastamender

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, this is where we disagree.
> 
> I don't believe that "sovereign countries" have the right to do whatever they want. I don't think the Nazis had the "right" to massacre the Jews, I don't think that the Hutu had the "right" to massacre the Tutsi, and I don't think that Myanmar has the "right" to massacre the Rohingya.
> 
> That's because I'm not a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might not be a sociopath and if you are implying I am just shows you have no argument. It also shows you do not understand certain things are done for self preservation and they are not pretty. That is the reality that you will never change with words, or name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I made my argument explicitly clear.
> 
> Yes, I believe that if you think that a country has the "right" to massacre entire segments of their population, then you are a sociopath.
> 
> I think that most well-adjusted human beings would agree with me, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You are simply emasculated. You calling anyone anything means about 0, unless you are in the company of others who suffer from the same condition.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is any one defending or minimizing or excusing the barbaric horrors of ISIS?  Is anyone justifying the slaughter and abuse of so many people?  Why no.  I don’t think so.
> 
> Yet right here in this thread people are doing exactly that.  Defending monsters.
> 
> 
> 
> No you are minimizing the source responsible for the barbaric behavior. That source is Islam..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is responsible for the Buddhists in Myanmar murdering and raping children?
> 
> What a fascinating and frightening glimpse into the mind of an islamophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as an Islamophobe. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 6 Islamophobes right here in this thread- like yourself- rationalizing why its okay for the Burmese army to rape and murder women and children- because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Islamophobe* (is-slahm-o-fohb) _- A non-Muslim who knows more than they are supposed to know about Islam._
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


See- not a surprise that a religious bigot like yourself would also lie about definitions.
Oxford English Dictionary:
Islamophobia | Definition of Islamophobia in English by Oxford Dictionaries

*Islamophobia*
*noun*

Dislike of or prejudice against Islam or Muslims, especially as a political force.

*Origin*
1920s: from Islam + -o- + -phobia.

Webster:
Definition of ISLAMOPHOBIA
*Definition of Islamophobia*
*: *irrational fear of, aversion to, or discrimination against Islam or people who practice Islam

I don't know where to find the Bigot's Dictionary that you use.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly sounds like genocide.
> 
> AP finds mass graves, latest evidence of Rohingya genocide in Myanmar
> _In the videos of the graves obtained by the AP, dating to 13 days after the killing began, blue-green puddles of acid sludge surround corpses without heads and torsos that jut into the air. Skeletal hands seem to claw at the ground.
> 
> Survivors said that the soldiers carefully planned the Aug. 27 attack, and then deliberately tried to hide what they had done. They came to the slaughter armed not only with rifles, knives, rocket launchers and grenades, but also with shovels to dig pits and acid to burn away faces and hands so that the bodies could not be identified. Two days before the attack, villagers say, soldiers were seen buying 12 large containers of acid at a nearby village's market.
> 
> The killing began around noon, when more than 200 soldiers swept into Gu Dar Pyin from the direction of a Buddhist village to the south, firing their weapons. The Rohingya who could move fast enough ran toward the north or toward a river in the east, said Mohammad Sha, 37, a shop owner and farmer._​
> How a Rohingya massacre unfolded in Tula Toli - CNN
> _Discarded and left for dead, Mumtaz says she found herself on top of a mound of charred, entangled bodies.
> "They killed and killed and piled the bodies up high. It was like cut bamboo," says Mumtaz, a Rohingya woman from the village of Tula Toli in western Myanmar.
> "In the pile there was someone's neck, someone's head, someone's leg. I was able to come out, I don't know how."
> The horrors Mumtaz says she endured didn't stop there. After escaping the mass grave, Mumtaz says she was dragged to a village house and raped by soldiers. The wooden house was then locked and set on fire.
> It was her seven-year-old daughter Razia, who was in the hut, that ultimately saved her.
> "I called to my mum. And my mum said, 'who are you?,'" Razia says. "My mother's head was split. She was thrown aside. They struck me and threw me aside."
> "I said 'your finger is on fire.' Then my mum and I got out and left."
> The pair squeezed through a damaged part of a fence and hid in a vegetable patch, before other villagers found them and helped them get to Bangladesh, where a staggering 615,000 Rohingya refugees have fled since August 25, according to aid agencies. _​
> Rohingya children 'beheaded and burned alive' in Burma
> _*Rohingya children have been beheaded and civilians burned alive*, according to witness testimony amid claims that Burma's military and paramilitary forces are committing "genocide" or a "pogrom" against the Muslim minority in the country’s western Rakhine state._​
> Rohingya Recount Atrocities: ‘They Threw My Baby Into a Fire’
> _...In the next violent blur of moments, the soldiers clubbed Rajuma in the face,* tore her screaming child out of her arms and hurled him into a fire*. She was then dragged into a house *and gang-raped.*
> 
> By the time the day was over, she was running through a field naked and covered in blood. Alone, she had lost her son, her mother, her two sisters and her younger brother, all wiped out in front of her eyes, she says.
> 
> Rajuma is a Rohingya Muslim, one of the most persecuted ethnic groups on earth, and she now spends her days drifting through a refugee camp in Bangladesh in a daze.
> 
> She relayed her story to me during a recent reporting trip I made to the camps, where hundreds of thousands of Rohingya like her have rushed for safety. Her deeply disturbing account of what happened in her village, in late August, was corroborated by dozens of other survivors, whom I spoke with at length, and by human rights groups gathering evidence of atrocities.
> 
> Survivors said they saw government soldiers *stabbing babies, cutting off boys’ heads, gang-raping girls, shooting 40-millimeter grenades into houses, burning entire families to death, and rounding up dozens of unarmed male villagers and summarily executing them.*_​
> Rohingya Methodically Raped by Myanmar’s Armed Forces
> _The rape of Rohingya women by Myanmar’s security forces has been sweeping and methodical, the Associated Press found in interviews with 29 women and girls who fled to neighboring Bangladesh. These sexual assault survivors from several refugee camps were interviewed separately and extensively. They ranged in age from 13 to 35, came from a wide swath of villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine state and described assaults between October 2016 and mid-September.
> 
> ...The most common attack described went much like F’s. In several other cases, women said, security forces surrounded a village, separated men from women, then took the women to a second location to gang rape them.
> 
> 
> *The women spoke of seeing their children slaughtered in front of them*, their husbands beaten and shot. They spoke of burying their loved ones in the darkness and *leaving the bodies of their babies behind*. They spoke of *the searing pain of rapes* that felt as if they would never end, and of dayslong journeys on foot to Bangladesh while still bleeding and hobbled._​
> Rohingya girls under 10 raped while fleeing Myanmar, charity says
> _Rohingya children, *some of them under 10 years old*, are receiving treatment for rape in camps on the Bangladesh border, according to medics who say that young refugees account for half of those sexually assaulted while fleeing violence in Myanmar.
> 
> 
> Médecins Sans Frontières says dozens of Rohingya girls have been given medical and psychological support at its Kutupalong health facility’s sexual and reproductive health unit – a specialist clinic for survivors of sexual assault based in the largest refugee camp in Cox’s Bazar.
> 
> 
> Of those fleeing Rakhine state who come to the clinic for treatment relating to rape, “about 50% are aged 18 or under, including one girl who was nine years old and several others under the age of 10”, an MSF spokesperson said._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many mass graves have we found in areas previous occupied by ISIS (who are avowed Muslims)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is any one defending or minimizing or excusing the barbaric horrors of ISIS?  Is anyone justifying the slaughter and abuse of so many people?  Why no.  I don’t think so.
> 
> Yet right here in this thread people are doing exactly that.  Defending monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are minimizing the source responsible for the barbaric behavior. That source is Islam. It is what it teaches violence as a legitimate(no matter how horrible) way to advance Islam. When people stop defending a religion that teaches supremacy and hate for non-Muslims we might get somewhere.
Click to expand...

You are supporting horrific atrocities.  Well documented by multiple independendent groups.  Do you hate muslims so much you will believe an *autocratic regime with a long record of human rights abuses *over all these others?

You make me sick.  Others may not like Islam but they arent condoning and supporting the slaughter of innocent people including children.


----------



## Lastamender

image: https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-GqxyUO_peQ8/WBfxMHtWb2I/AAAAAAAACms/T-YYo5TvPy4UKaaYIPAEV1GfOa2T7bO5QCLcB/s1600/myanmar.jpg



Read more at Its Not Buddhists Killing Muslims In Myanmar, Its Rohingya Muslims Killing Buddhists From 1947 | RELIGION MIND


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is a conservative, and he is being cheered on by the contard Islamophobe echo chamber.
> 
> You are right though- this does show the glaring double standard- when Muslims rape, murder and commit genocide these same people correctly decry the crimes against the victims of those Muslims.
> 
> But when Budhists rape, murder and commit genocide against Muslims, they rationalize why its okay for Muslims to be raped and murdered.
> 
> This is what makes me different from all of you.
> 
> I think it is wrong when it is done to Muslims- just as I think it is wrong when it is done by Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of bullshit. You honestly think others here do not feel that way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the post of the OP- and every post by Conservatives since- not one has either condemned the atrocities done to the Rohingha and most of explained why they deserve what has happened to them- ranging  from "Have you seen what ISIS did" to *"Muslims always try to take over culture"*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what the Koran and the Hadith tell Muslims to do. You do not know enough about Islam to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough about what is right to take part in this conversation- the murder and rape of women and children, and the burning down of their villages and the theft of all of their property is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately you don't have the morals to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right.
> 
> Do not lecture anyone about morals when the Koran sanctions some of the most immoral behavior known to man.
Click to expand...

The Rohinga have a long history there.  It is their country as well.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the post of the OP- and every post by Conservatives since- not one has either condemned the atrocities done to the Rohingha and most of explained why they deserve what has happened to them- ranging  from "Have you seen what ISIS did" to *"Muslims always try to take over culture"*.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the Koran and the Hadith tell Muslims to do. You do not know enough about Islam to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough about what is right to take part in this conversation- the murder and rape of women and children, and the burning down of their villages and the theft of all of their property is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately you don't have the morals to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
Click to expand...


When did i 'deflect' from the fact that the ruling religious group in Myanmar does 'not welcome' the Rohinga? 

They are not leaving 'hungry and unharmed'- the survivors are leaving- often after being raped, after seeing their family members murdered, after being driven out of their villages after the military stole all of their belongings.

See I don't think that a 7 year old child managing to flee across the border to safety in Bangladesh after watching his family killed- is 'unharmed'.

But you do. 

As you keep demonstrating- you and your fellow Islamophobes are fine with kids and women being raped and murdered and their villages burned and their possessions stolen- if they are Muslim.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly sounds like genocide.
> 
> AP finds mass graves, latest evidence of Rohingya genocide in Myanmar
> _In the videos of the graves obtained by the AP, dating to 13 days after the killing began, blue-green puddles of acid sludge surround corpses without heads and torsos that jut into the air. Skeletal hands seem to claw at the ground.
> 
> Survivors said that the soldiers carefully planned the Aug. 27 attack, and then deliberately tried to hide what they had done. They came to the slaughter armed not only with rifles, knives, rocket launchers and grenades, but also with shovels to dig pits and acid to burn away faces and hands so that the bodies could not be identified. Two days before the attack, villagers say, soldiers were seen buying 12 large containers of acid at a nearby village's market.
> 
> The killing began around noon, when more than 200 soldiers swept into Gu Dar Pyin from the direction of a Buddhist village to the south, firing their weapons. The Rohingya who could move fast enough ran toward the north or toward a river in the east, said Mohammad Sha, 37, a shop owner and farmer._​
> How a Rohingya massacre unfolded in Tula Toli - CNN
> _Discarded and left for dead, Mumtaz says she found herself on top of a mound of charred, entangled bodies.
> "They killed and killed and piled the bodies up high. It was like cut bamboo," says Mumtaz, a Rohingya woman from the village of Tula Toli in western Myanmar.
> "In the pile there was someone's neck, someone's head, someone's leg. I was able to come out, I don't know how."
> The horrors Mumtaz says she endured didn't stop there. After escaping the mass grave, Mumtaz says she was dragged to a village house and raped by soldiers. The wooden house was then locked and set on fire.
> It was her seven-year-old daughter Razia, who was in the hut, that ultimately saved her.
> "I called to my mum. And my mum said, 'who are you?,'" Razia says. "My mother's head was split. She was thrown aside. They struck me and threw me aside."
> "I said 'your finger is on fire.' Then my mum and I got out and left."
> The pair squeezed through a damaged part of a fence and hid in a vegetable patch, before other villagers found them and helped them get to Bangladesh, where a staggering 615,000 Rohingya refugees have fled since August 25, according to aid agencies. _​
> Rohingya children 'beheaded and burned alive' in Burma
> _*Rohingya children have been beheaded and civilians burned alive*, according to witness testimony amid claims that Burma's military and paramilitary forces are committing "genocide" or a "pogrom" against the Muslim minority in the country’s western Rakhine state._​
> Rohingya Recount Atrocities: ‘They Threw My Baby Into a Fire’
> _...In the next violent blur of moments, the soldiers clubbed Rajuma in the face,* tore her screaming child out of her arms and hurled him into a fire*. She was then dragged into a house *and gang-raped.*
> 
> By the time the day was over, she was running through a field naked and covered in blood. Alone, she had lost her son, her mother, her two sisters and her younger brother, all wiped out in front of her eyes, she says.
> 
> Rajuma is a Rohingya Muslim, one of the most persecuted ethnic groups on earth, and she now spends her days drifting through a refugee camp in Bangladesh in a daze.
> 
> She relayed her story to me during a recent reporting trip I made to the camps, where hundreds of thousands of Rohingya like her have rushed for safety. Her deeply disturbing account of what happened in her village, in late August, was corroborated by dozens of other survivors, whom I spoke with at length, and by human rights groups gathering evidence of atrocities.
> 
> Survivors said they saw government soldiers *stabbing babies, cutting off boys’ heads, gang-raping girls, shooting 40-millimeter grenades into houses, burning entire families to death, and rounding up dozens of unarmed male villagers and summarily executing them.*_​
> Rohingya Methodically Raped by Myanmar’s Armed Forces
> _The rape of Rohingya women by Myanmar’s security forces has been sweeping and methodical, the Associated Press found in interviews with 29 women and girls who fled to neighboring Bangladesh. These sexual assault survivors from several refugee camps were interviewed separately and extensively. They ranged in age from 13 to 35, came from a wide swath of villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine state and described assaults between October 2016 and mid-September.
> 
> ...The most common attack described went much like F’s. In several other cases, women said, security forces surrounded a village, separated men from women, then took the women to a second location to gang rape them.
> 
> 
> *The women spoke of seeing their children slaughtered in front of them*, their husbands beaten and shot. They spoke of burying their loved ones in the darkness and *leaving the bodies of their babies behind*. They spoke of *the searing pain of rapes* that felt as if they would never end, and of dayslong journeys on foot to Bangladesh while still bleeding and hobbled._​
> Rohingya girls under 10 raped while fleeing Myanmar, charity says
> _Rohingya children, *some of them under 10 years old*, are receiving treatment for rape in camps on the Bangladesh border, according to medics who say that young refugees account for half of those sexually assaulted while fleeing violence in Myanmar.
> 
> 
> Médecins Sans Frontières says dozens of Rohingya girls have been given medical and psychological support at its Kutupalong health facility’s sexual and reproductive health unit – a specialist clinic for survivors of sexual assault based in the largest refugee camp in Cox’s Bazar.
> 
> 
> Of those fleeing Rakhine state who come to the clinic for treatment relating to rape, “about 50% are aged 18 or under, including one girl who was nine years old and several others under the age of 10”, an MSF spokesperson said._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many mass graves have we found in areas previous occupied by ISIS (who are avowed Muslims)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is any one defending or minimizing or excusing the barbaric horrors of ISIS?  Is anyone justifying the slaughter and abuse of so many people?  Why no.  I don’t think so.
> 
> Yet right here in this thread people are doing exactly that.  Defending monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are minimizing the source responsible for the barbaric behavior. That source is Islam. It is what it teaches violence as a legitimate(no matter how horrible) way to advance Islam. When people stop defending a religion that teaches supremacy and hate for non-Muslims we might get somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are supporting horrific atrocities.  Well documented by multiple independendent groups.  Do you hate muslims so much you will believe an *autocratic regime with a long record of human rights abuses *over all these others?
> 
> You make me sick.  Others may not like Islam but they arent condoning and supporting the slaughter of innocent people including children.
Click to expand...


I am not supporting the actions. I am supporting the right for that country to act on the matter. You make me sick also because you do not have the intellectual honesty to discuss the root problem, which is Islam itself.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not defending that. I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are explicitly defending the "right" of Myanmar to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya.
> 
> Did Germany have the right to do what it wishes to the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish. What they have decided has nothing to do with how I feel. Again put words into someone else's mouth.
Click to expand...

Including genocide? Beheading children? Throwing infants into the fire? Gang raping women?  Man...you sure are a class act.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, this is where we disagree.
> 
> I don't believe that "sovereign countries" have the right to do whatever they want. I don't think the Nazis had the "right" to massacre the Jews, I don't think that the Hutu had the "right" to massacre the Tutsi, and I don't think that Myanmar has the "right" to massacre the Rohingya.
> 
> That's because I'm not a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might not be a sociopath and if you are implying I am just shows you have no argument. It also shows you do not understand certain things are done for self preservation and they are not pretty. That is the reality that you will never change with words, or name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I made my argument explicitly clear.
> 
> Yes, I believe that if you think that a country has the "right" to massacre entire segments of their population, then you are a sociopath.
> 
> I think that most well-adjusted human beings would agree with me, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are simply emasculated. You calling anyone anything means about 0, unless you are in the company of others who suffer from the same condition.
Click to expand...


If my 'emasculated' you mean that we don't think that any women and children should be raped or murdered- then I embrace that definition. 

You are simply another religious bigot who is okay with children and women being raped and murdered because of their religion.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly sounds like genocide.
> 
> AP finds mass graves, latest evidence of Rohingya genocide in Myanmar
> _In the videos of the graves obtained by the AP, dating to 13 days after the killing began, blue-green puddles of acid sludge surround corpses without heads and torsos that jut into the air. Skeletal hands seem to claw at the ground.
> 
> Survivors said that the soldiers carefully planned the Aug. 27 attack, and then deliberately tried to hide what they had done. They came to the slaughter armed not only with rifles, knives, rocket launchers and grenades, but also with shovels to dig pits and acid to burn away faces and hands so that the bodies could not be identified. Two days before the attack, villagers say, soldiers were seen buying 12 large containers of acid at a nearby village's market.
> 
> The killing began around noon, when more than 200 soldiers swept into Gu Dar Pyin from the direction of a Buddhist village to the south, firing their weapons. The Rohingya who could move fast enough ran toward the north or toward a river in the east, said Mohammad Sha, 37, a shop owner and farmer._​
> How a Rohingya massacre unfolded in Tula Toli - CNN
> _Discarded and left for dead, Mumtaz says she found herself on top of a mound of charred, entangled bodies.
> "They killed and killed and piled the bodies up high. It was like cut bamboo," says Mumtaz, a Rohingya woman from the village of Tula Toli in western Myanmar.
> "In the pile there was someone's neck, someone's head, someone's leg. I was able to come out, I don't know how."
> The horrors Mumtaz says she endured didn't stop there. After escaping the mass grave, Mumtaz says she was dragged to a village house and raped by soldiers. The wooden house was then locked and set on fire.
> It was her seven-year-old daughter Razia, who was in the hut, that ultimately saved her.
> "I called to my mum. And my mum said, 'who are you?,'" Razia says. "My mother's head was split. She was thrown aside. They struck me and threw me aside."
> "I said 'your finger is on fire.' Then my mum and I got out and left."
> The pair squeezed through a damaged part of a fence and hid in a vegetable patch, before other villagers found them and helped them get to Bangladesh, where a staggering 615,000 Rohingya refugees have fled since August 25, according to aid agencies. _​
> Rohingya children 'beheaded and burned alive' in Burma
> _*Rohingya children have been beheaded and civilians burned alive*, according to witness testimony amid claims that Burma's military and paramilitary forces are committing "genocide" or a "pogrom" against the Muslim minority in the country’s western Rakhine state._​
> Rohingya Recount Atrocities: ‘They Threw My Baby Into a Fire’
> _...In the next violent blur of moments, the soldiers clubbed Rajuma in the face,* tore her screaming child out of her arms and hurled him into a fire*. She was then dragged into a house *and gang-raped.*
> 
> By the time the day was over, she was running through a field naked and covered in blood. Alone, she had lost her son, her mother, her two sisters and her younger brother, all wiped out in front of her eyes, she says.
> 
> Rajuma is a Rohingya Muslim, one of the most persecuted ethnic groups on earth, and she now spends her days drifting through a refugee camp in Bangladesh in a daze.
> 
> She relayed her story to me during a recent reporting trip I made to the camps, where hundreds of thousands of Rohingya like her have rushed for safety. Her deeply disturbing account of what happened in her village, in late August, was corroborated by dozens of other survivors, whom I spoke with at length, and by human rights groups gathering evidence of atrocities.
> 
> Survivors said they saw government soldiers *stabbing babies, cutting off boys’ heads, gang-raping girls, shooting 40-millimeter grenades into houses, burning entire families to death, and rounding up dozens of unarmed male villagers and summarily executing them.*_​
> Rohingya Methodically Raped by Myanmar’s Armed Forces
> _The rape of Rohingya women by Myanmar’s security forces has been sweeping and methodical, the Associated Press found in interviews with 29 women and girls who fled to neighboring Bangladesh. These sexual assault survivors from several refugee camps were interviewed separately and extensively. They ranged in age from 13 to 35, came from a wide swath of villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine state and described assaults between October 2016 and mid-September.
> 
> ...The most common attack described went much like F’s. In several other cases, women said, security forces surrounded a village, separated men from women, then took the women to a second location to gang rape them.
> 
> 
> *The women spoke of seeing their children slaughtered in front of them*, their husbands beaten and shot. They spoke of burying their loved ones in the darkness and *leaving the bodies of their babies behind*. They spoke of *the searing pain of rapes* that felt as if they would never end, and of dayslong journeys on foot to Bangladesh while still bleeding and hobbled._​
> Rohingya girls under 10 raped while fleeing Myanmar, charity says
> _Rohingya children, *some of them under 10 years old*, are receiving treatment for rape in camps on the Bangladesh border, according to medics who say that young refugees account for half of those sexually assaulted while fleeing violence in Myanmar.
> 
> 
> Médecins Sans Frontières says dozens of Rohingya girls have been given medical and psychological support at its Kutupalong health facility’s sexual and reproductive health unit – a specialist clinic for survivors of sexual assault based in the largest refugee camp in Cox’s Bazar.
> 
> 
> Of those fleeing Rakhine state who come to the clinic for treatment relating to rape, “about 50% are aged 18 or under, including one girl who was nine years old and several others under the age of 10”, an MSF spokesperson said._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many mass graves have we found in areas previous occupied by ISIS (who are avowed Muslims)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is any one defending or minimizing or excusing the barbaric horrors of ISIS?  Is anyone justifying the slaughter and abuse of so many people?  Why no.  I don’t think so.
> 
> Yet right here in this thread people are doing exactly that.  Defending monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are minimizing the source responsible for the barbaric behavior. That source is Islam. It is what it teaches violence as a legitimate(no matter how horrible) way to advance Islam. When people stop defending a religion that teaches supremacy and hate for non-Muslims we might get somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are supporting horrific atrocities.  Well documented by multiple independendent groups.  Do you hate muslims so much you will believe an *autocratic regime with a long record of human rights abuses *over all these others?
> 
> You make me sick.  Others may not like Islam but they arent condoning and supporting the slaughter of innocent people including children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not supporting the actions. I am supporting the right for that country to act on the matter.
Click to expand...


So you didn't support the Holocaust- you just supported the right of Germany to 'act on the matter'........


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the Koran and the Hadith tell Muslims to do. You do not know enough about Islam to participate in this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough about what is right to take part in this conversation- the murder and rape of women and children, and the burning down of their villages and the theft of all of their property is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately you don't have the morals to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did i 'deflect' from the fact that the ruling religious group in Myanmar does 'not welcome' the Rohinga?
> 
> They are not leaving 'hungry and unharmed'- the survivors are leaving- often after being raped, after seeing their family members murdered, after being driven out of their villages after the military stole all of their belongings.
> 
> See I don't think that a 7 year old child managing to flee across the border to safety in Bangladesh after watching his family killed- is 'unharmed'.
> 
> But you do.
> 
> As you keep demonstrating- you and your fellow Islamophobes are fine with kids and women being raped and murdered and their villages burned and their possessions stolen- if they are Muslim.
Click to expand...


Quran (9:123) - _"O you who believe! fight those of the unbelievers who are near to you and let them find in you hardness."_


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say it is saying that. I say it is not. Do you have the brains to separate the two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of words doesn't change just because you're butthurt when they're turned against you.
> 
> All of your posts are still here, in this thread. Pretending that you didn't say what you said isn't going to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then quote one that says I support the genocide, not the country. Should I wait?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When gays are being thrown from rooftops, women are being beaten and stoned to death etc etc etc.....many a lefty here says it’s none of our business and also that we can’t do anything about it - the concept of universal rights is thrown out the window , but it allways changes when muslims are the victims
Click to expand...

I think it is all inexcusable


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many mass graves have we found in areas previous occupied by ISIS (who are avowed Muslims)?
> 
> 
> 
> Is any one defending or minimizing or excusing the barbaric horrors of ISIS?  Is anyone justifying the slaughter and abuse of so many people?  Why no.  I don’t think so.
> 
> Yet right here in this thread people are doing exactly that.  Defending monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are minimizing the source responsible for the barbaric behavior. That source is Islam. It is what it teaches violence as a legitimate(no matter how horrible) way to advance Islam. When people stop defending a religion that teaches supremacy and hate for non-Muslims we might get somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are supporting horrific atrocities.  Well documented by multiple independendent groups.  Do you hate muslims so much you will believe an *autocratic regime with a long record of human rights abuses *over all these others?
> 
> You make me sick.  Others may not like Islam but they arent condoning and supporting the slaughter of innocent people including children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not supporting the actions. I am supporting the right for that country to act on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you didn't support the Holocaust- you just supported the right of Germany to 'act on the matter'........
Click to expand...

You all seem to have a problem with man's inhumanity to man. Grow the fuck up and look at what Islam says.


----------



## Syriusly

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the Koran and the Hadith tell Muslims to do. You do not know enough about Islam to participate in this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough about what is right to take part in this conversation- the murder and rape of women and children, and the burning down of their villages and the theft of all of their property is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately you don't have the morals to participate in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Blowhole, I did not condone the actions against the Muslims. I just informed you that people do not want them in Myanmar and it is their country and their right..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when ISIS didn't want Christians in Iraq- you were okay with them murdering Christians in Iraq?
> 
> Why is it so hard for a Blowhole like you to condemn the murder and rape of women and children- if they are Muslim?
> 
> Here let me show you how it is done- really it is this simple:
> 
> *What is being done to the Rohinga is horrible- they are being raped and murdered, their villages burned down, their belongings stolen- all to drive them out of a country that they have lived in for generations.
> 
> Or I could use the OP method of 'condemning' what is happening:
> *
> _*Muslims deserve what happens to them. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you do if the rest of this country decided one day that you are no longer "welcome" here?
> 
> Would you just leave?
> 
> If not, do you believe that would excuse others from killing you, raping your wife and starving your children?
Click to expand...


Oh there are plenty of actual historical examples:
Turkey and the Armenians
Germany and the Jews
Rwanda and the Tutsi
Cambodia and every non-Communist.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of words doesn't change just because you're butthurt when they're turned against you.
> 
> All of your posts are still here, in this thread. Pretending that you didn't say what you said isn't going to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Then quote one that says I support the genocide, not the country. Should I wait?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When gays are being thrown from rooftops, women are being beaten and stoned to death etc etc etc.....many a lefty here says it’s none of our business and also that we can’t do anything about it - the concept of universal rights is thrown out the window , but it allways changes when muslims are the victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is all inexcusable
Click to expand...

No one cares what you think about it because you deny the cause of the problem.


----------



## Syriusly

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of words doesn't change just because you're butthurt when they're turned against you.
> 
> All of your posts are still here, in this thread. Pretending that you didn't say what you said isn't going to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Then quote one that says I support the genocide, not the country. Should I wait?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When gays are being thrown from rooftops, women are being beaten and stoned to death etc etc etc.....many a lefty here says it’s none of our business and also that we can’t do anything about it - the concept of universal rights is thrown out the window , but it allways changes when muslims are the victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is all inexcusable
Click to expand...


Any caring rational person would.

Bigots would find reasons to rationalize why its okay to kill gays or stone women or rape women and children.

Often its because of religion- whether it is Muslim bigots who kill people because they are the wrong flavor of Islam, or because they are non-Muslims- or Christians killing Jews, or Buddhists killing Muslims.

Caring, rational people have no problem denouncing the rape and murder of people. 

Bigots do.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly sounds like genocide.
> 
> AP finds mass graves, latest evidence of Rohingya genocide in Myanmar
> _In the videos of the graves obtained by the AP, dating to 13 days after the killing began, blue-green puddles of acid sludge surround corpses without heads and torsos that jut into the air. Skeletal hands seem to claw at the ground.
> 
> Survivors said that the soldiers carefully planned the Aug. 27 attack, and then deliberately tried to hide what they had done. They came to the slaughter armed not only with rifles, knives, rocket launchers and grenades, but also with shovels to dig pits and acid to burn away faces and hands so that the bodies could not be identified. Two days before the attack, villagers say, soldiers were seen buying 12 large containers of acid at a nearby village's market.
> 
> The killing began around noon, when more than 200 soldiers swept into Gu Dar Pyin from the direction of a Buddhist village to the south, firing their weapons. The Rohingya who could move fast enough ran toward the north or toward a river in the east, said Mohammad Sha, 37, a shop owner and farmer._​
> How a Rohingya massacre unfolded in Tula Toli - CNN
> _Discarded and left for dead, Mumtaz says she found herself on top of a mound of charred, entangled bodies.
> "They killed and killed and piled the bodies up high. It was like cut bamboo," says Mumtaz, a Rohingya woman from the village of Tula Toli in western Myanmar.
> "In the pile there was someone's neck, someone's head, someone's leg. I was able to come out, I don't know how."
> The horrors Mumtaz says she endured didn't stop there. After escaping the mass grave, Mumtaz says she was dragged to a village house and raped by soldiers. The wooden house was then locked and set on fire.
> It was her seven-year-old daughter Razia, who was in the hut, that ultimately saved her.
> "I called to my mum. And my mum said, 'who are you?,'" Razia says. "My mother's head was split. She was thrown aside. They struck me and threw me aside."
> "I said 'your finger is on fire.' Then my mum and I got out and left."
> The pair squeezed through a damaged part of a fence and hid in a vegetable patch, before other villagers found them and helped them get to Bangladesh, where a staggering 615,000 Rohingya refugees have fled since August 25, according to aid agencies. _​
> Rohingya children 'beheaded and burned alive' in Burma
> _*Rohingya children have been beheaded and civilians burned alive*, according to witness testimony amid claims that Burma's military and paramilitary forces are committing "genocide" or a "pogrom" against the Muslim minority in the country’s western Rakhine state._​
> Rohingya Recount Atrocities: ‘They Threw My Baby Into a Fire’
> _...In the next violent blur of moments, the soldiers clubbed Rajuma in the face,* tore her screaming child out of her arms and hurled him into a fire*. She was then dragged into a house *and gang-raped.*
> 
> By the time the day was over, she was running through a field naked and covered in blood. Alone, she had lost her son, her mother, her two sisters and her younger brother, all wiped out in front of her eyes, she says.
> 
> Rajuma is a Rohingya Muslim, one of the most persecuted ethnic groups on earth, and she now spends her days drifting through a refugee camp in Bangladesh in a daze.
> 
> She relayed her story to me during a recent reporting trip I made to the camps, where hundreds of thousands of Rohingya like her have rushed for safety. Her deeply disturbing account of what happened in her village, in late August, was corroborated by dozens of other survivors, whom I spoke with at length, and by human rights groups gathering evidence of atrocities.
> 
> Survivors said they saw government soldiers *stabbing babies, cutting off boys’ heads, gang-raping girls, shooting 40-millimeter grenades into houses, burning entire families to death, and rounding up dozens of unarmed male villagers and summarily executing them.*_​
> Rohingya Methodically Raped by Myanmar’s Armed Forces
> _The rape of Rohingya women by Myanmar’s security forces has been sweeping and methodical, the Associated Press found in interviews with 29 women and girls who fled to neighboring Bangladesh. These sexual assault survivors from several refugee camps were interviewed separately and extensively. They ranged in age from 13 to 35, came from a wide swath of villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine state and described assaults between October 2016 and mid-September.
> 
> ...The most common attack described went much like F’s. In several other cases, women said, security forces surrounded a village, separated men from women, then took the women to a second location to gang rape them.
> 
> 
> *The women spoke of seeing their children slaughtered in front of them*, their husbands beaten and shot. They spoke of burying their loved ones in the darkness and *leaving the bodies of their babies behind*. They spoke of *the searing pain of rapes* that felt as if they would never end, and of dayslong journeys on foot to Bangladesh while still bleeding and hobbled._​
> Rohingya girls under 10 raped while fleeing Myanmar, charity says
> _Rohingya children, *some of them under 10 years old*, are receiving treatment for rape in camps on the Bangladesh border, according to medics who say that young refugees account for half of those sexually assaulted while fleeing violence in Myanmar.
> 
> 
> Médecins Sans Frontières says dozens of Rohingya girls have been given medical and psychological support at its Kutupalong health facility’s sexual and reproductive health unit – a specialist clinic for survivors of sexual assault based in the largest refugee camp in Cox’s Bazar.
> 
> 
> Of those fleeing Rakhine state who come to the clinic for treatment relating to rape, “about 50% are aged 18 or under, including one girl who was nine years old and several others under the age of 10”, an MSF spokesperson said._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many mass graves have we found in areas previous occupied by ISIS (who are avowed Muslims)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is any one defending or minimizing or excusing the barbaric horrors of ISIS?  Is anyone justifying the slaughter and abuse of so many people?  Why no.  I don’t think so.
> 
> Yet right here in this thread people are doing exactly that.  Defending monsters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are minimizing the source responsible for the barbaric behavior. That source is Islam. It is what it teaches violence as a legitimate(no matter how horrible) way to advance Islam. When people stop defending a religion that teaches supremacy and hate for non-Muslims we might get somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are supporting horrific atrocities.  Well documented by multiple independendent groups.  Do you hate muslims so much you will believe an *autocratic regime with a long record of human rights abuses *over all these others?
> 
> You make me sick.  Others may not like Islam but they arent condoning and supporting the slaughter of innocent people including children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not supporting the actions. I am supporting the right for that country to act on the matter. You make me sick also because you do not have the intellectual honesty to discuss the root problem, which is Islam itself.
Click to expand...

No.  The problem is one group of people thinks it is ok to slaighter another group in horrific ways.  I DONT CARE WHO THE GROUPS ARE.  What did those particular people do to deserve this?  Nothing.  They just happen to be the wrong ethnicity and religion.  Like the Yazidi.  Like the Jews.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then quote one that says I support the genocide, not the country. Should I wait?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When gays are being thrown from rooftops, women are being beaten and stoned to death etc etc etc.....many a lefty here says it’s none of our business and also that we can’t do anything about it - the concept of universal rights is thrown out the window , but it allways changes when muslims are the victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is all inexcusable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares what you think about it because you deny the cause of the problem.
Click to expand...


And by 'no one' you mean the religious bigots that agree with you- instead of moral, caring people.


----------



## Coyote

Syriusly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then quote one that says I support the genocide, not the country. Should I wait?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When gays are being thrown from rooftops, women are being beaten and stoned to death etc etc etc.....many a lefty here says it’s none of our business and also that we can’t do anything about it - the concept of universal rights is thrown out the window , but it allways changes when muslims are the victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is all inexcusable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any caring rational person would.
> 
> Bigots would find reasons to rationalize why its okay to kill gays or stone women or rape women and children.
> 
> Often its because of religion- whether it is Muslim bigots who kill people because they are the wrong flavor of Islam, or because they are non-Muslims- or Christians killing Jews, or Buddhists killing Muslims.
> 
> Caring, rational people have no problem denouncing the rape and murder of people.
> 
> Bigots do.
Click to expand...

Once you start justifying genocide...humanity is gone


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then quote one that says I support the genocide, not the country. Should I wait?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When gays are being thrown from rooftops, women are being beaten and stoned to death etc etc etc.....many a lefty here says it’s none of our business and also that we can’t do anything about it - the concept of universal rights is thrown out the window , but it allways changes when muslims are the victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is all inexcusable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any caring rational person would.
> 
> Bigots would find reasons to rationalize why its okay to kill gays or stone women or rape women and children.
> 
> Often its because of religion- whether it is Muslim bigots who kill people because they are the wrong flavor of Islam, or because they are non-Muslims- or Christians killing Jews, or Buddhists killing Muslims.
> 
> Caring, rational people have no problem denouncing the rape and murder of people.
> 
> Bigots do.
Click to expand...

And those caring, rational people can not understand what they read in the Koran born out by many horriffic attacks on non Muslims.


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When gays are being thrown from rooftops, women are being beaten and stoned to death etc etc etc.....many a lefty here says it’s none of our business and also that we can’t do anything about it - the concept of universal rights is thrown out the window , but it allways changes when muslims are the victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is all inexcusable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any caring rational person would.
> 
> Bigots would find reasons to rationalize why its okay to kill gays or stone women or rape women and children.
> 
> Often its because of religion- whether it is Muslim bigots who kill people because they are the wrong flavor of Islam, or because they are non-Muslims- or Christians killing Jews, or Buddhists killing Muslims.
> 
> Caring, rational people have no problem denouncing the rape and murder of people.
> 
> Bigots do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you start justifying genocide...humanity is gone
Click to expand...

Genocide is part of humanity. Always has been...


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When gays are being thrown from rooftops, women are being beaten and stoned to death etc etc etc.....many a lefty here says it’s none of our business and also that we can’t do anything about it - the concept of universal rights is thrown out the window , but it allways changes when muslims are the victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is all inexcusable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any caring rational person would.
> 
> Bigots would find reasons to rationalize why its okay to kill gays or stone women or rape women and children.
> 
> Often its because of religion- whether it is Muslim bigots who kill people because they are the wrong flavor of Islam, or because they are non-Muslims- or Christians killing Jews, or Buddhists killing Muslims.
> 
> Caring, rational people have no problem denouncing the rape and murder of people.
> 
> Bigots do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you start justifying genocide...humanity is gone
Click to expand...

I guess humanity ended in the early 7th century when Islam was established.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is any one defending or minimizing or excusing the barbaric horrors of ISIS?  Is anyone justifying the slaughter and abuse of so many people?  Why no.  I don’t think so.
> 
> Yet right here in this thread people are doing exactly that.  Defending monsters.
> 
> 
> 
> No you are minimizing the source responsible for the barbaric behavior. That source is Islam. It is what it teaches violence as a legitimate(no matter how horrible) way to advance Islam. When people stop defending a religion that teaches supremacy and hate for non-Muslims we might get somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are supporting horrific atrocities.  Well documented by multiple independendent groups.  Do you hate muslims so much you will believe an *autocratic regime with a long record of human rights abuses *over all these others?
> 
> You make me sick.  Others may not like Islam but they arent condoning and supporting the slaughter of innocent people including children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not supporting the actions. I am supporting the right for that country to act on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you didn't support the Holocaust- you just supported the right of Germany to 'act on the matter'........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You all seem to have a problem with man's inhumanity to man. Grow the fuck up and look at what Islam says.
Click to expand...


I do have a problem with man's inhumanity to man.

Shame you don't have a problem with the rape and murder of children.

And want to blame Islam for your indifference.


----------



## Coyote

This is not a left right problem...we can disagree on religion endlessly, we can take opposing sides in a conflict.  But most of would oppose genocide, the mass murder of innocent people.  In a civilized society it is mot a crime to be of a certain religion or ethnic group.  We fought wars to mske thst point.


----------



## Syriusly

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> 
> 
> When gays are being thrown from rooftops, women are being beaten and stoned to death etc etc etc.....many a lefty here says it’s none of our business and also that we can’t do anything about it - the concept of universal rights is thrown out the window , but it allways changes when muslims are the victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is all inexcusable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any caring rational person would.
> 
> Bigots would find reasons to rationalize why its okay to kill gays or stone women or rape women and children.
> 
> Often its because of religion- whether it is Muslim bigots who kill people because they are the wrong flavor of Islam, or because they are non-Muslims- or Christians killing Jews, or Buddhists killing Muslims.
> 
> Caring, rational people have no problem denouncing the rape and murder of people.
> 
> Bigots do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you start justifying genocide...humanity is gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide is part of humanity. Always has been...
Click to expand...


Rationalized every Holocaust denier ever.....


----------



## Syriusly

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not defending that. I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are explicitly defending the "right" of Myanmar to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya.
> 
> Did Germany have the right to do what it wishes to the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish. What they have decided has nothing to do with how I feel. Again put words into someone else's mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including genocide? Beheading children? Throwing infants into the fire? Gang raping women?  Man...you sure are a class act.
Click to expand...


Yep- his exact words:
_I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish
_
Which would of course include Germany and the Holocaust, Turkey and the Armenian Genocide, Iraq gassing the Kurds and of course the Myanmar Army raping and murdering children_ (if they are Muslim)_


----------



## Vastator

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> When gays are being thrown from rooftops, women are being beaten and stoned to death etc etc etc.....many a lefty here says it’s none of our business and also that we can’t do anything about it - the concept of universal rights is thrown out the window , but it allways changes when muslims are the victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is all inexcusable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any caring rational person would.
> 
> Bigots would find reasons to rationalize why its okay to kill gays or stone women or rape women and children.
> 
> Often its because of religion- whether it is Muslim bigots who kill people because they are the wrong flavor of Islam, or because they are non-Muslims- or Christians killing Jews, or Buddhists killing Muslims.
> 
> Caring, rational people have no problem denouncing the rape and murder of people.
> 
> Bigots do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you start justifying genocide...humanity is gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide is part of humanity. Always has been...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rationalized every Holocaust denier ever.....
Click to expand...

Genocide was old hat millennia before Hitler child...


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of words doesn't change just because you're butthurt when they're turned against you.
> 
> All of your posts are still here, in this thread. Pretending that you didn't say what you said isn't going to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Then quote one that says I support the genocide, not the country. Should I wait?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, this is where we disagree.
> 
> I don't believe that "sovereign countries" have the right to do whatever they want. I don't think the Nazis had the "right" to massacre the Jews, I don't think that the Hutu had the "right" to massacre the Tutsi, and I don't think that Myanmar has the "right" to massacre the Rohingya.
> 
> That's because I'm not a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might not be a sociopath and if you are implying I am just shows you have no argument. It also shows you do not understand certain things are done for self preservation and they are not pretty. That is the reality that you will never change with words, or name calling.
Click to expand...

You are supporting genocide...hell you just did right there.  Just like the Nazis. They called self preservation as well.  You sre unreal dude.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> 
> 
> When gays are being thrown from rooftops, women are being beaten and stoned to death etc etc etc.....many a lefty here says it’s none of our business and also that we can’t do anything about it - the concept of universal rights is thrown out the window , but it allways changes when muslims are the victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is all inexcusable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any caring rational person would.
> 
> Bigots would find reasons to rationalize why its okay to kill gays or stone women or rape women and children.
> 
> Often its because of religion- whether it is Muslim bigots who kill people because they are the wrong flavor of Islam, or because they are non-Muslims- or Christians killing Jews, or Buddhists killing Muslims.
> 
> Caring, rational people have no problem denouncing the rape and murder of people.
> 
> Bigots do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you start justifying genocide...humanity is gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess humanity ended in the early 7th century when Islam was established.
Click to expand...


Shame you believe humanity ended when Islam was established- so any country can do whatever it wants to any people in their country.


----------



## Syriusly

Vastator said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is all inexcusable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any caring rational person would.
> 
> Bigots would find reasons to rationalize why its okay to kill gays or stone women or rape women and children.
> 
> Often its because of religion- whether it is Muslim bigots who kill people because they are the wrong flavor of Islam, or because they are non-Muslims- or Christians killing Jews, or Buddhists killing Muslims.
> 
> Caring, rational people have no problem denouncing the rape and murder of people.
> 
> Bigots do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you start justifying genocide...humanity is gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide is part of humanity. Always has been...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rationalized every Holocaust denier ever.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide was old hat millennia before Hitler child...
Click to expand...


Said by every Holocaust rationalizer ever.


----------



## Coyote

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how the OP feels. What does that have to do with anything that is happening? It is just another way for you to deflect from the fact that Muslims are not welcome in that country. They can leave hungry and unharmed. If they stay, tough titty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not defending that. I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are explicitly defending the "right" of Myanmar to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya.
> 
> Did Germany have the right to do what it wishes to the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish. What they have decided has nothing to do with how I feel. Again put words into someone else's mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including genocide? Beheading children? Throwing infants into the fire? Gang raping women?  Man...you sure are a class act.
Click to expand...

Most decent people have problems with man's inhumanity to man.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not defending that. I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are explicitly defending the "right" of Myanmar to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya.
> 
> Did Germany have the right to do what it wishes to the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish. What they have decided has nothing to do with how I feel. Again put words into someone else's mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including genocide? Beheading children? Throwing infants into the fire? Gang raping women?  Man...you sure are a class act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- his exact words:
> _I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish
> _
> Which would of course include Germany and the Holocaust, Turkey and the Armenian Genocide, Iraq gassing the Kurds and of course the Myanmar Army raping and murdering children_ (if they are Muslim)_
Click to expand...

Yep. I still support that right. What they do with that right is there business. They know what they are fighting. You have been told what Islam says and does and you ignore it, they do not.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, there's nothing that makes the lines clearer than watching people attempt to defend the morality of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not defending that. I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are explicitly defending the "right" of Myanmar to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya.
> 
> Did Germany have the right to do what it wishes to the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish. What they have decided has nothing to do with how I feel. Again put words into someone else's mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including genocide? Beheading children? Throwing infants into the fire? Gang raping women?  Man...you sure are a class act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most decent people have problems with man's inhumanity to man.
Click to expand...

Then they should have a problem with a religion that sanctions it, and there is NO doubt that Islam does.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not defending that. I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are explicitly defending the "right" of Myanmar to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya.
> 
> Did Germany have the right to do what it wishes to the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish. What they have decided has nothing to do with how I feel. Again put words into someone else's mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including genocide? Beheading children? Throwing infants into the fire? Gang raping women?  Man...you sure are a class act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- his exact words:
> _I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish
> _
> Which would of course include Germany and the Holocaust, Turkey and the Armenian Genocide, Iraq gassing the Kurds and of course the Myanmar Army raping and murdering children_ (if they are Muslim)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. I still support that right. What they do with that right is there business. They know what they are fighting. You have been told what Islam says and does and you ignore it, they do not.
Click to expand...


You support the rape and murder of women and children.

Tell me why you think Islam is bad again?


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you are minimizing the source responsible for the barbaric behavior. That source is Islam. It is what it teaches violence as a legitimate(no matter how horrible) way to advance Islam. When people stop defending a religion that teaches supremacy and hate for non-Muslims we might get somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> You are supporting horrific atrocities.  Well documented by multiple independendent groups.  Do you hate muslims so much you will believe an *autocratic regime with a long record of human rights abuses *over all these others?
> 
> You make me sick.  Others may not like Islam but they arent condoning and supporting the slaughter of innocent people including children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not supporting the actions. I am supporting the right for that country to act on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you didn't support the Holocaust- you just supported the right of Germany to 'act on the matter'........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You all seem to have a problem with man's inhumanity to man. Grow the fuck up and look at what Islam says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do have a problem with man's inhumanity to man.
> 
> Shame you don't have a problem with the rape and murder of children.
> 
> And want to blame Islam for your indifference.
Click to expand...

Shame on you for not facing the reality of Islam. Wonder baby.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not defending that. I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are explicitly defending the "right" of Myanmar to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya.
> 
> Did Germany have the right to do what it wishes to the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish. What they have decided has nothing to do with how I feel. Again put words into someone else's mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including genocide? Beheading children? Throwing infants into the fire? Gang raping women?  Man...you sure are a class act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most decent people have problems with man's inhumanity to man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then they should have a problem with a religion that sanctions it, and there is NO doubt that Islam does.
Click to expand...


Clearly Buddhism sanctions rape and murder- since that is what the Buddhists of Myanmar are doing and that you support.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are supporting horrific atrocities.  Well documented by multiple independendent groups.  Do you hate muslims so much you will believe an *autocratic regime with a long record of human rights abuses *over all these others?
> 
> You make me sick.  Others may not like Islam but they arent condoning and supporting the slaughter of innocent people including children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not supporting the actions. I am supporting the right for that country to act on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you didn't support the Holocaust- you just supported the right of Germany to 'act on the matter'........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You all seem to have a problem with man's inhumanity to man. Grow the fuck up and look at what Islam says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do have a problem with man's inhumanity to man.
> 
> Shame you don't have a problem with the rape and murder of children.
> 
> And want to blame Islam for your indifference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame on you for not facing the reality of Islam. Wonder baby.
Click to expand...


Shame on you for supporting genocide.
Shame on you for supporting the rape and murder of children.

Just another asshole religious bigot who thinks its okay for countries to kill their unwanted peoples- Jews, Armenians, Christians, Muslims.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are explicitly defending the "right" of Myanmar to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya.
> 
> Did Germany have the right to do what it wishes to the Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish. What they have decided has nothing to do with how I feel. Again put words into someone else's mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including genocide? Beheading children? Throwing infants into the fire? Gang raping women?  Man...you sure are a class act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- his exact words:
> _I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish
> _
> Which would of course include Germany and the Holocaust, Turkey and the Armenian Genocide, Iraq gassing the Kurds and of course the Myanmar Army raping and murdering children_ (if they are Muslim)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. I still support that right. What they do with that right is there business. They know what they are fighting. You have been told what Islam says and does and you ignore it, they do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> Tell me why you think Islam is bad again?
Click to expand...

Let Islam tell you.


> Consider the elements that define hate speech:
> 
> 
> Drawing a distinction between one’s own identity group and those outside it
> 
> Moral comparison based on this distinction
> 
> Devaluation or dehumanization of other groups and the personal superiority of one's own
> 
> The advocating of different standards of treatment based on identity group membership
> 
> A call to violence against members of other groups



Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are explicitly defending the "right" of Myanmar to ethnically cleanse the Rohingya.
> 
> Did Germany have the right to do what it wishes to the Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish. What they have decided has nothing to do with how I feel. Again put words into someone else's mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including genocide? Beheading children? Throwing infants into the fire? Gang raping women?  Man...you sure are a class act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most decent people have problems with man's inhumanity to man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then they should have a problem with a religion that sanctions it, and there is NO doubt that Islam does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly Buddhism sanctions rape and murder- since that is what the Buddhists of Myanmar are doing and that you support.
Click to expand...

Come up with something from Buddhist holy literature that says that. It is repeated over and over in the Koran.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then quote one that says I support the genocide, not the country. Should I wait?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, this is where we disagree.
> 
> I don't believe that "sovereign countries" have the right to do whatever they want. I don't think the Nazis had the "right" to massacre the Jews, I don't think that the Hutu had the "right" to massacre the Tutsi, and I don't think that Myanmar has the "right" to massacre the Rohingya.
> 
> That's because I'm not a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might not be a sociopath and if you are implying I am just shows you have no argument. It also shows you do not understand certain things are done for self preservation and they are not pretty. That is the reality that you will never change with words, or name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are supporting genocide...hell you just did right there.  Just like the Nazis. They called self preservation as well.  You sre unreal dude.
Click to expand...


You are simply projecting the blame on me. It is old and tired. Islam says those horrible things are tactics of war and have an eternal war against anything non Islamic. Deal with it, and stop with the specious whining.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not supporting the actions. I am supporting the right for that country to act on the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you didn't support the Holocaust- you just supported the right of Germany to 'act on the matter'........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You all seem to have a problem with man's inhumanity to man. Grow the fuck up and look at what Islam says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do have a problem with man's inhumanity to man.
> 
> Shame you don't have a problem with the rape and murder of children.
> 
> And want to blame Islam for your indifference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame on you for not facing the reality of Islam. Wonder baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame on you for supporting genocide.
> Shame on you for supporting the rape and murder of children.
> 
> Just another asshole religious bigot who thinks its okay for countries to kill their unwanted peoples- Jews, Armenians, Christians, Muslims.
Click to expand...


That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.


----------



## Lastamender




----------



## Vastator

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any caring rational person would.
> 
> Bigots would find reasons to rationalize why its okay to kill gays or stone women or rape women and children.
> 
> Often its because of religion- whether it is Muslim bigots who kill people because they are the wrong flavor of Islam, or because they are non-Muslims- or Christians killing Jews, or Buddhists killing Muslims.
> 
> Caring, rational people have no problem denouncing the rape and murder of people.
> 
> Bigots do.
> 
> 
> 
> Once you start justifying genocide...humanity is gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide is part of humanity. Always has been...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rationalized every Holocaust denier ever.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide was old hat millennia before Hitler child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said by every Holocaust rationalizer ever.
Click to expand...

If that’s all you’ve got to say. You’ve  got nothing to say...


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish. What they have decided has nothing to do with how I feel. Again put words into someone else's mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> Including genocide? Beheading children? Throwing infants into the fire? Gang raping women?  Man...you sure are a class act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- his exact words:
> _I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish
> _
> Which would of course include Germany and the Holocaust, Turkey and the Armenian Genocide, Iraq gassing the Kurds and of course the Myanmar Army raping and murdering children_ (if they are Muslim)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. I still support that right. What they do with that right is there business. They know what they are fighting. You have been told what Islam says and does and you ignore it, they do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> Tell me why you think Islam is bad again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let Islam tell you.
Click to expand...


You support the rape of murder of women and children.

Not all Muslims do- but you do.


----------



## Lastamender

I have engaged three moderators about Islam. They refuse to discuss the facts. They manage to make it about me and run away. It is obvious they cannot accept reality.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish. What they have decided has nothing to do with how I feel. Again put words into someone else's mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> Including genocide? Beheading children? Throwing infants into the fire? Gang raping women?  Man...you sure are a class act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most decent people have problems with man's inhumanity to man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then they should have a problem with a religion that sanctions it, and there is NO doubt that Islam does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly Buddhism sanctions rape and murder- since that is what the Buddhists of Myanmar are doing and that you support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come up with something from Buddhist holy literature that says that. It is repeated over and over in the Koran.
Click to expand...


Rape and murder are repeated over and over in the Bible. 

That doesn't mean all Christians are rapists and murderers.

Buddhists are raping and murdering children and women- because they are Rohinga.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Including genocide? Beheading children? Throwing infants into the fire? Gang raping women?  Man...you sure are a class act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- his exact words:
> _I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish
> _
> Which would of course include Germany and the Holocaust, Turkey and the Armenian Genocide, Iraq gassing the Kurds and of course the Myanmar Army raping and murdering children_ (if they are Muslim)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. I still support that right. What they do with that right is there business. They know what they are fighting. You have been told what Islam says and does and you ignore it, they do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> Tell me why you think Islam is bad again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let Islam tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support the rape of murder of women and children.
> 
> Not all Muslims do- but you do.
Click to expand...

No I don't. I am telling you that a country has a right to determine its own destiny. How that is done is irrelevant to the goal. It is not for me to decide, or you Blowhole.

Remember who they are facing, and all the baggage that comes with a religion based on superiority and hate.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, this is where we disagree.
> 
> I don't believe that "sovereign countries" have the right to do whatever they want. I don't think the Nazis had the "right" to massacre the Jews, I don't think that the Hutu had the "right" to massacre the Tutsi, and I don't think that Myanmar has the "right" to massacre the Rohingya.
> 
> That's because I'm not a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might not be a sociopath and if you are implying I am just shows you have no argument. It also shows you do not understand certain things are done for self preservation and they are not pretty. That is the reality that you will never change with words, or name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are supporting genocide...hell you just did right there.  Just like the Nazis. They called self preservation as well.  You sre unreal dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are simply projecting the blame on me. .
Click to expand...


Not projecting anything.

Just pointing out you are supporting the genocide of people, the rape and murder of women and children,  just because they are Muslim.

Or your alternative- that countries can do whatever they want to people in the country- i.e. Germany's holocaust, Turkey's genocide of Armenians, and of course Myanmar's rape and murder of women and children.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- his exact words:
> _I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish
> _
> Which would of course include Germany and the Holocaust, Turkey and the Armenian Genocide, Iraq gassing the Kurds and of course the Myanmar Army raping and murdering children_ (if they are Muslim)_
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I still support that right. What they do with that right is there business. They know what they are fighting. You have been told what Islam says and does and you ignore it, they do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> Tell me why you think Islam is bad again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let Islam tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support the rape of murder of women and children.
> 
> Not all Muslims do- but you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't. I am telling you that a country's right to determine its own destiny. How that is done is irrelevant to the goal. It is not for me to decide, or you Blowhole.
Click to expand...


_I am telling you that a country's right to determine its own destiny. How that is done is irrelevant to the goal._


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> I have engaged three moderators about Islam. They refuse to discuss the facts. They manage to make it about me and run away. It is obvious they cannot accept reality.


lol............


----------



## Syriusly

Vastator said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you start justifying genocide...humanity is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is part of humanity. Always has been...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rationalized every Holocaust denier ever.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide was old hat millennia before Hitler child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said by every Holocaust rationalizer ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s all you’ve got to say. You’ve  got nothing to say...
Click to expand...


Oh I have said plenty here.

Unlike you though, I am not hand waving away genocide or excusing the rape and murder of women and children.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have engaged three moderators about Islam. They refuse to discuss the facts. They manage to make it about me and run away. It is obvious they cannot accept reality.
> 
> 
> 
> lol............
Click to expand...

It is the truth, but I know that does not matter to you.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


>



Ah Youtube- what would you anti-semites and other religious bigots do without Youtube?

World's awkward silence over Rohingya genocide warnings

_The persecution of the Rohingya Muslim minority is beginning to resemble the plight of the Tutsi in Rwanda in 1994, albeit on a smaller scale. After failing to stop the Rwanda slaughter, when up to 1 million people died, the international community vowed it would never happen again. Now, it seems, the nightmare is back.

 Zeid Ra’ad al-Hussein, the UN high commissioner for human rights, previously described systematic attacks on the Rohingya by Myanmar’s military and civilian militias as ethnic cleansing, an assessment shared by the US._


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have engaged three moderators about Islam. They refuse to discuss the facts. They manage to make it about me and run away. It is obvious they cannot accept reality.
> 
> 
> 
> lol............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the truth, but I know that does not matter to you.
Click to expand...


The truth is that women and children are being raped and murdered- and you say that is okay- because you support the right of countries to do as they please

Rape as weapon of war on Rohingya women - CNN

Bangladesh-Myanmar border (CNN)_The slash marks on Rashida Begum's neck have turned into dark, red scars._

_She showed us the cuts as if to say: look, I tried to fight back, I tried within an inch of my life._
_"We saw the military digging holes (for mass graves). We were five women with our babies," Rashida said, almost in a whisper. "The grabbed us, dragged us into the house, and shut the door."_
_The soldiers snatched Rashida's baby son from her arms and killed him._
_"I just screamed, I cried but they wouldn't listen to us. They don't even understand our language," Rashida recalled._
_The uniformed men showed her no mercy. They slit Rashida's throat and tore off her clothes. She was brutalized and raped alongside the four other women. As Rashida lost consciousness, the men set the house alight and left them for dead._
_"I thought I was already dead, but when my skin started to burn I woke up," she said._


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Youtube- what would you anti-semites and other religious bigots do without Youtube?
> 
> World's awkward silence over Rohingya genocide warnings
> 
> _The persecution of the Rohingya Muslim minority is beginning to resemble the plight of the Tutsi in Rwanda in 1994, albeit on a smaller scale. After failing to stop the Rwanda slaughter, when up to 1 million people died, the international community vowed it would never happen again. Now, it seems, the nightmare is back.
> 
> Zeid Ra’ad al-Hussein, the UN high commissioner for human rights, previously described systematic attacks on the Rohingya by Myanmar’s military and civilian militias as ethnic cleansing, an assessment shared by the US._
Click to expand...

It does not matter where the truth comes from, does it Mr. Moral? You are posting propaganda.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have engaged three moderators about Islam. They refuse to discuss the facts. They manage to make it about me and run away. It is obvious they cannot accept reality.
> 
> 
> 
> lol............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the truth, but I know that does not matter to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is that women and children are being raped and murdered- and you say that is okay- because you support the right of countries to do as they please
> 
> Rape as weapon of war on Rohingya women - CNN
> 
> Bangladesh-Myanmar border (CNN)_The slash marks on Rashida Begum's neck have turned into dark, red scars._
> 
> _She showed us the cuts as if to say: look, I tried to fight back, I tried within an inch of my life._
> _"We saw the military digging holes (for mass graves). We were five women with our babies," Rashida said, almost in a whisper. "The grabbed us, dragged us into the house, and shut the door."_
> _The soldiers snatched Rashida's baby son from her arms and killed him._
> _"I just screamed, I cried but they wouldn't listen to us. They don't even understand our language," Rashida recalled._
> _The uniformed men showed her no mercy. They slit Rashida's throat and tore off her clothes. She was brutalized and raped alongside the four other women. As Rashida lost consciousness, the men set the house alight and left them for dead._
> _"I thought I was already dead, but when my skin started to burn I woke up," she said._
Click to expand...

CNN, the source that loves N.Korea. I am going to believe nothing they say. Talk about approving of terror. Try again, nitwit.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Youtube- what would you anti-semites and other religious bigots do without Youtube?
> 
> World's awkward silence over Rohingya genocide warnings
> 
> _The persecution of the Rohingya Muslim minority is beginning to resemble the plight of the Tutsi in Rwanda in 1994, albeit on a smaller scale. After failing to stop the Rwanda slaughter, when up to 1 million people died, the international community vowed it would never happen again. Now, it seems, the nightmare is back.
> 
> Zeid Ra’ad al-Hussein, the UN high commissioner for human rights, previously described systematic attacks on the Rohingya by Myanmar’s military and civilian militias as ethnic cleansing, an assessment shared by the US._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does not matter where the truth comes from, does it Mr. Moral? You are posting propaganda.
Click to expand...


I am posting the reported facts- you are posting the usual Youtube tripe that bigots like yourself love.


World's awkward silence over Rohingya genocide warnings

_The persecution of the Rohingya Muslim minority is beginning to resemble the plight of the Tutsi in Rwanda in 1994, albeit on a smaller scale. After failing to stop the Rwanda slaughter, when up to 1 million people died, the international community vowed it would never happen again. Now, it seems, the nightmare is back.

 Zeid Ra’ad al-Hussein, the UN high commissioner for human rights, previously described systematic attacks on the Rohingya by Myanmar’s military and civilian militias as ethnic cleansing, an assessment shared by the US._


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have engaged three moderators about Islam. They refuse to discuss the facts. They manage to make it about me and run away. It is obvious they cannot accept reality.
> 
> 
> 
> lol............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the truth, but I know that does not matter to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is that women and children are being raped and murdered- and you say that is okay- because you support the right of countries to do as they please
> 
> Rape as weapon of war on Rohingya women - CNN
> 
> Bangladesh-Myanmar border (CNN)_The slash marks on Rashida Begum's neck have turned into dark, red scars._
> 
> _She showed us the cuts as if to say: look, I tried to fight back, I tried within an inch of my life._
> _"We saw the military digging holes (for mass graves). We were five women with our babies," Rashida said, almost in a whisper. "The grabbed us, dragged us into the house, and shut the door."_
> _The soldiers snatched Rashida's baby son from her arms and killed him._
> _"I just screamed, I cried but they wouldn't listen to us. They don't even understand our language," Rashida recalled._
> _The uniformed men showed her no mercy. They slit Rashida's throat and tore off her clothes. She was brutalized and raped alongside the four other women. As Rashida lost consciousness, the men set the house alight and left them for dead._
> _"I thought I was already dead, but when my skin started to burn I woke up," she said._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN, the source that loves N.Korea. I am going to believe nothing they say. Talk about approving of terror. Try again, nitwit.
Click to expand...


As if you would care anyway- we have already established that you are okay with the rape and murder of women by Myanmar.

Rape as weapon of war on Rohingya women - CNN

Bangladesh-Myanmar border (CNN)_The slash marks on Rashida Begum's neck have turned into dark, red scars._

_She showed us the cuts as if to say: look, I tried to fight back, I tried within an inch of my life._
_"We saw the military digging holes (for mass graves). We were five women with our babies," Rashida said, almost in a whisper. "The grabbed us, dragged us into the house, and shut the door."_
_The soldiers snatched Rashida's baby son from her arms and killed him._
_"I just screamed, I cried but they wouldn't listen to us. They don't even understand our language," Rashida recalled._
_The uniformed men showed her no mercy. They slit Rashida's throat and tore off her clothes. She was brutalized and raped alongside the four other women. As Rashida lost consciousness, the men set the house alight and left them for dead._
_"I thought I was already dead, but when my skin started to burn I woke up," she said._


----------



## Vastator

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is part of humanity. Always has been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalized every Holocaust denier ever.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide was old hat millennia before Hitler child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said by every Holocaust rationalizer ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s all you’ve got to say. You’ve  got nothing to say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I have said plenty here.
> 
> Unlike you though, I am not hand waving away genocide or excusing the rape and murder of women and children.
Click to expand...

I don't need to make an excuse for it. It isn't me or my people doing it. No matter how many times you repeat it, or virtue signal. Its their problem. Not mine. Not yours. And if these "victims" had the power to do so... Theyd be doing the same thing right back.
This is little more than a power struggle. One Myanmar cannot afford to lose.


----------



## Syriusly

Rohingya Were Raped Systematically by Myanmar’s Military, Report Says

_*Rohingya Were Raped Systematically by Myanmar’s Military, Report Says*_

*Or as Lastamender would say "if that is what Myanmar wants to do- that is perfectly okay"*

*Myanmar’s persecution of Rohingya Muslims in recent months, which has uprooted a half-million people and been condemned by the United Nations as ethnic cleansing, has been corroborated by many graphic accounts of killings, sexual violence and other atrocities.

But a report on the Rohingya released early Thursday by Human Rights Watch, which focused on sexual violence, said that the raping of women and girls appeared to be even more widespread and systematic than earlier suspected, and that uniformed members of Myanmar’s military were responsible for it.

The report was based on interviews with 52 Rohingya women and girls who had fled to neighboring Bangladesh, including 29 survivors of rape from 19 different villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine State.

Human Rights Watch said the report’s conclusions also drew from interviews with 17 representatives of humanitarian organizations providing health services to Rohingya women and girls in Bangladesh refugee camps, as well as Bangladeshi health officials.

It found that Myanmar security forces had “raped and sexually assaulted women and girls both during major attacks on villages but also in the weeks prior to these major attacks sometimes after repeated harassment.”

Continue reading the main story
Advertisement

Continue reading the main story
In every case, the report said, “the perpetrators were uniformed members of security forces, almost all military personnel.”
*


----------



## Syriusly

Vastator said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalized every Holocaust denier ever.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide was old hat millennia before Hitler child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said by every Holocaust rationalizer ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s all you’ve got to say. You’ve  got nothing to say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I have said plenty here.
> 
> Unlike you though, I am not hand waving away genocide or excusing the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need to make an excuse for it. It isn't me or my people doing it. No matter how many times you repeat it, or virtue signal. Its their problem. Not mine. Not yours. And if these "victims" had the power to do so... Theyd be doing the same thing right back.
> This is little more than a power struggle. One Myanmar cannot afford to lose.
Click to expand...


Yeah- I can see how you think thank Myanmar cannot afford to lose raping women and children. 

Myanmar’s persecution of Rohingya Muslims in recent months, which has uprooted a half-million people and been condemned by the United Nations as ethnic cleansing, has been corroborated by many graphic accounts of killings, sexual violence and other atrocities.

But a report on the Rohingya released early Thursday by Human Rights Watch, which focused on sexual violence, said that the raping of women and girls appeared to be even more widespread and systematic than earlier suspected, and that uniformed members of Myanmar’s military were responsible for it.

The report was based on interviews with 52 Rohingya women and girls who had fled to neighboring Bangladesh, including 29 survivors of rape from 19 different villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine State.

Human Rights Watch said the report’s conclusions also drew from interviews with 17 representatives of humanitarian organizations providing health services to Rohingya women and girls in Bangladesh refugee camps, as well as Bangladeshi health officials.

It found that Myanmar security forces had “raped and sexually assaulted women and girls both during major attacks on villages but also in the weeks prior to these major attacks sometimes after repeated harassment.”

Continue reading the main story
Advertisement

Continue reading the main story
In every case, the report said, “the perpetrators were uniformed members of security forces, almost all military personnel.”


----------



## Vastator

Syriusly said:


> Rohingya Were Raped Systematically by Myanmar’s Military, Report Says
> 
> _*Rohingya Were Raped Systematically by Myanmar’s Military, Report Says*_
> 
> *Or as Lastamender would say "if that is what Myanmar wants to do- that is perfectly okay"*
> 
> *Myanmar’s persecution of Rohingya Muslims in recent months, which has uprooted a half-million people and been condemned by the United Nations as ethnic cleansing, has been corroborated by many graphic accounts of killings, sexual violence and other atrocities.*
> 
> *But a report on the Rohingya released early Thursday by Human Rights Watch, which focused on sexual violence, said that the raping of women and girls appeared to be even more widespread and systematic than earlier suspected, and that uniformed members of Myanmar’s military were responsible for it.*
> 
> *The report was based on interviews with 52 Rohingya women and girls who had fled to neighboring Bangladesh, including 29 survivors of rape from 19 different villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine State.*
> 
> *Human Rights Watch said the report’s conclusions also drew from interviews with 17 representatives of humanitarian organizations providing health services to Rohingya women and girls in Bangladesh refugee camps, as well as Bangladeshi health officials.*
> 
> *It found that Myanmar security forces had “raped and sexually assaulted women and girls both during major attacks on villages but also in the weeks prior to these major attacks sometimes after repeated harassment.”*
> 
> *Continue reading the main story*
> *Advertisement*
> 
> *Continue reading the main story*
> *In every case, the report said, “the perpetrators were uniformed members of security forces, almost all military personnel.”*


Wow! The larger font really has me rethinking my stance on the issue... Bold text too...
I'll have to do some soul searching before I can continue...


----------



## Syriusly

Vastator said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rohingya Were Raped Systematically by Myanmar’s Military, Report Says
> 
> _*Rohingya Were Raped Systematically by Myanmar’s Military, Report Says*_
> 
> *Or as Lastamender would say "if that is what Myanmar wants to do- that is perfectly okay"*
> 
> *Myanmar’s persecution of Rohingya Muslims in recent months, which has uprooted a half-million people and been condemned by the United Nations as ethnic cleansing, has been corroborated by many graphic accounts of killings, sexual violence and other atrocities.*
> 
> *But a report on the Rohingya released early Thursday by Human Rights Watch, which focused on sexual violence, said that the raping of women and girls appeared to be even more widespread and systematic than earlier suspected, and that uniformed members of Myanmar’s military were responsible for it.*
> 
> *The report was based on interviews with 52 Rohingya women and girls who had fled to neighboring Bangladesh, including 29 survivors of rape from 19 different villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine State.*
> 
> *Human Rights Watch said the report’s conclusions also drew from interviews with 17 representatives of humanitarian organizations providing health services to Rohingya women and girls in Bangladesh refugee camps, as well as Bangladeshi health officials.*
> 
> *It found that Myanmar security forces had “raped and sexually assaulted women and girls both during major attacks on villages but also in the weeks prior to these major attacks sometimes after repeated harassment.”*
> 
> *Continue reading the main story*
> *Advertisement*
> 
> *Continue reading the main story*
> *In every case, the report said, “the perpetrators were uniformed members of security forces, almost all military personnel.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The larger font really has me rethinking my stance on the issue... Bold text too...
> I'll have to do some soul searching before I can continue...
Click to expand...

I would think that the stench of brimstone during your soul searching would make that unpleasant.


----------



## Vastator

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide was old hat millennia before Hitler child...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said by every Holocaust rationalizer ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s all you’ve got to say. You’ve  got nothing to say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I have said plenty here.
> 
> Unlike you though, I am not hand waving away genocide or excusing the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need to make an excuse for it. It isn't me or my people doing it. No matter how many times you repeat it, or virtue signal. Its their problem. Not mine. Not yours. And if these "victims" had the power to do so... Theyd be doing the same thing right back.
> This is little more than a power struggle. One Myanmar cannot afford to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- I can see how you think thank Myanmar cannot afford to lose raping women and children.
> 
> Myanmar’s persecution of Rohingya Muslims in recent months, which has uprooted a half-million people and been condemned by the United Nations as ethnic cleansing, has been corroborated by many graphic accounts of killings, sexual violence and other atrocities.
> 
> But a report on the Rohingya released early Thursday by Human Rights Watch, which focused on sexual violence, said that the raping of women and girls appeared to be even more widespread and systematic than earlier suspected, and that uniformed members of Myanmar’s military were responsible for it.
> 
> The report was based on interviews with 52 Rohingya women and girls who had fled to neighboring Bangladesh, including 29 survivors of rape from 19 different villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine State.
> 
> Human Rights Watch said the report’s conclusions also drew from interviews with 17 representatives of humanitarian organizations providing health services to Rohingya women and girls in Bangladesh refugee camps, as well as Bangladeshi health officials.
> 
> It found that Myanmar security forces had “raped and sexually assaulted women and girls both during major attacks on villages but also in the weeks prior to these major attacks sometimes after repeated harassment.”
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Advertisement
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> In every case, the report said, “the perpetrators were uniformed members of security forces, almost all military personnel.”
Click to expand...

The sexual aspect of it means nothing to me. I know you're hoping the sensational nature of the accounts will make a difference... But they won't. War is Hell. Win, die, or run...


----------



## Vastator

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rohingya Were Raped Systematically by Myanmar’s Military, Report Says
> 
> _*Rohingya Were Raped Systematically by Myanmar’s Military, Report Says*_
> 
> *Or as Lastamender would say "if that is what Myanmar wants to do- that is perfectly okay"*
> 
> *Myanmar’s persecution of Rohingya Muslims in recent months, which has uprooted a half-million people and been condemned by the United Nations as ethnic cleansing, has been corroborated by many graphic accounts of killings, sexual violence and other atrocities.*
> 
> *But a report on the Rohingya released early Thursday by Human Rights Watch, which focused on sexual violence, said that the raping of women and girls appeared to be even more widespread and systematic than earlier suspected, and that uniformed members of Myanmar’s military were responsible for it.*
> 
> *The report was based on interviews with 52 Rohingya women and girls who had fled to neighboring Bangladesh, including 29 survivors of rape from 19 different villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine State.*
> 
> *Human Rights Watch said the report’s conclusions also drew from interviews with 17 representatives of humanitarian organizations providing health services to Rohingya women and girls in Bangladesh refugee camps, as well as Bangladeshi health officials.*
> 
> *It found that Myanmar security forces had “raped and sexually assaulted women and girls both during major attacks on villages but also in the weeks prior to these major attacks sometimes after repeated harassment.”*
> 
> *Continue reading the main story*
> *Advertisement*
> 
> *Continue reading the main story*
> *In every case, the report said, “the perpetrators were uniformed members of security forces, almost all military personnel.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The larger font really has me rethinking my stance on the issue... Bold text too...
> I'll have to do some soul searching before I can continue...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think that the stench of brimstone during your soul searching would make that unpleasant.
Click to expand...

Brimstone... That's cute... I like that... Lemme guess. Bible lore?


----------



## Tehon

Vastator said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalized every Holocaust denier ever.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide was old hat millennia before Hitler child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said by every Holocaust rationalizer ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s all you’ve got to say. You’ve  got nothing to say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I have said plenty here.
> 
> Unlike you though, I am not hand waving away genocide or excusing the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need to make an excuse for it. It isn't me or my people doing it. No matter how many times you repeat it, or virtue signal. Its their problem. Not mine. Not yours. And if these "victims" had the power to do so... Theyd be doing the same thing right back.
> This is little more than a power struggle. One Myanmar cannot afford to lose.
Click to expand...

But you are reserving the right to do it in your country?


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rohingya Were Raped Systematically by Myanmar’s Military, Report Says
> 
> _*Rohingya Were Raped Systematically by Myanmar’s Military, Report Says*_
> 
> *Or as Lastamender would say "if that is what Myanmar wants to do- that is perfectly okay"*
> 
> *Myanmar’s persecution of Rohingya Muslims in recent months, which has uprooted a half-million people and been condemned by the United Nations as ethnic cleansing, has been corroborated by many graphic accounts of killings, sexual violence and other atrocities.*
> 
> *But a report on the Rohingya released early Thursday by Human Rights Watch, which focused on sexual violence, said that the raping of women and girls appeared to be even more widespread and systematic than earlier suspected, and that uniformed members of Myanmar’s military were responsible for it.*
> 
> *The report was based on interviews with 52 Rohingya women and girls who had fled to neighboring Bangladesh, including 29 survivors of rape from 19 different villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine State.*
> 
> *Human Rights Watch said the report’s conclusions also drew from interviews with 17 representatives of humanitarian organizations providing health services to Rohingya women and girls in Bangladesh refugee camps, as well as Bangladeshi health officials.*
> 
> *It found that Myanmar security forces had “raped and sexually assaulted women and girls both during major attacks on villages but also in the weeks prior to these major attacks sometimes after repeated harassment.”*
> 
> *Continue reading the main story*
> *Advertisement*
> 
> *Continue reading the main story*
> *In every case, the report said, “the perpetrators were uniformed members of security forces, almost all military personnel.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The larger font really has me rethinking my stance on the issue... Bold text too...
> I'll have to do some soul searching before I can continue...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think that the stench of brimstone during your soul searching would make that unpleasant.
Click to expand...

I think he has had enough of your moralizing, I know I have. 85% off the people in Myanmar want the Muslims out.The reason they do not want Islam destroying their culture.


> Myanmar remains a rumor driven society. In Kyaw Yin Hlaing’s analysis of Buddhist misapprehension of Muslim Burmese, surveys were conducted in seven cities in Myanmar, with 500 participants in total. It is clear that anti-Muslim propaganda has become part of regular nationalist discourse. Of the survey respondents, 85 percent cited fear of Muslims turning the country Islamic as the main reason for their dislike of Muslims. In Rakhine state, this discourse is repeated and amplified due to the outbreaks of communal violence.
> 
> Yet, in New York Times coverage of the tensions between Muslim and Buddhist Burmese, very few Rakhine Buddhist voices were heard. When asked why, Kristoff replies, “The problem is the trade-offs with length… we didn’t want to exceed 10 minutes for fear of losing viewers.” This careless portrayal of the Rohingya’s claims to legitimacy is not just a matter of academic nit-picking. It has real implications for humanitarian aid.


The Muslims should leave. Actually they were created kind of like the Palestinians.


> In even a cursory survey of Rohingya history, it is clear that the Rohingya are _not an ethnic, but rather a political construction_.



The Truth About Myanmar’s Rohingya Issue


----------



## irosie91

It is clear to me that the  Buddhists of Myanmar and the Muslims of Myanmar---MUST BE SEPARATED----
and that's about it


----------



## irosie91

Tehon said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide was old hat millennia before Hitler child...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said by every Holocaust rationalizer ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s all you’ve got to say. You’ve  got nothing to say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I have said plenty here.
> 
> Unlike you though, I am not hand waving away genocide or excusing the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need to make an excuse for it. It isn't me or my people doing it. No matter how many times you repeat it, or virtue signal. Its their problem. Not mine. Not yours. And if these "victims" had the power to do so... Theyd be doing the same thing right back.
> This is little more than a power struggle. One Myanmar cannot afford to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you are reserving the right to do it in your country?
Click to expand...


do what?


----------



## Tehon

irosie91 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said by every Holocaust rationalizer ever.
> 
> 
> 
> If that’s all you’ve got to say. You’ve  got nothing to say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I have said plenty here.
> 
> Unlike you though, I am not hand waving away genocide or excusing the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need to make an excuse for it. It isn't me or my people doing it. No matter how many times you repeat it, or virtue signal. Its their problem. Not mine. Not yours. And if these "victims" had the power to do so... Theyd be doing the same thing right back.
> This is little more than a power struggle. One Myanmar cannot afford to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you are reserving the right to do it in your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do what?
Click to expand...

The same as what is being done to the Rohingya.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The Muslims of Bangladesh came to Myanmar.   Then had the abominable judgment to declare jihad and attack police stations.

This might work in Europe or the US.  The Buddhists instead decided to wipe them out.  It is their country.  They decide.


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> It is clear to me that the  Buddhists of Myanmar and the Muslims of Myanmar---MUST BE SEPARATED----
> and that's about it



So that is your take away to the rape and murder of women and children in Myanmar.....


----------



## Vastator

irosie91 said:


> It is clear to me that the  Buddhists of Myanmar and the Muslims of Myanmar---MUST BE SEPARATED----
> and that's about it


Hardly. That's half the reason for this situation. These Muslims want a "place of their own". Meaning control of a sizeable portion of the country. If not outright independence. No one cedes that kind of real estate without a fight.


----------



## Vastator

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear to me that the  Buddhists of Myanmar and the Muslims of Myanmar---MUST BE SEPARATED----
> and that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is your take away to the rape and murder of women and children in Myanmar.....
Click to expand...

You're really hung up on the rape thing, huh? Odd for the thread title primarily focusing on the starving out of these people, to get them to move their asses...


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Muslims of Bangladesh came to Myanmar.   Then had the abominable judgment to declare jihad and attack police stations.
> 
> This might work in Europe or the US.  The Buddhists instead decided to wipe them out.  It is their country.  They decide.


The Myanmarese have decided that to massacre and rape women and children- no one is surprised that you cheer on rape and murder

_The British census of 1872 reported 58,255 Muslims in Akyab District. By 1911, the Muslim population had increased to 178,647.[128] The waves of migration were primarily due to the requirement of cheap labour from British India to work in the paddy fields. Immigrants from Bengal, mainly from the Chittagong region, "moved en masse into western townships of Arakan". Albeit Indian immigration to Burma was a nationwide phenomenon, not just restricted to Arakan.[129] For these reasons historians believed that most Rohingyas arrived with the British colonialists in the 19th and 20th centuries with some tracing their ancestry much further.[85]

_


----------



## irosie91

Vastator said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear to me that the  Buddhists of Myanmar and the Muslims of Myanmar---MUST BE SEPARATED----
> and that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. That's half the reason for this situation. These Muslims want a "place of their own". Meaning control of a sizeable portion of the country. If not outright independence. No one cedes that kind of real estate without a fight.
Click to expand...


a place of their own in a nice receptive muslim land-----how about Malaysia?


----------



## Syriusly

Vastator said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear to me that the  Buddhists of Myanmar and the Muslims of Myanmar---MUST BE SEPARATED----
> and that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. That's half the reason for this situation. These Muslims want a "place of their own". Meaning control of a sizeable portion of the country. If not outright independence. No one cedes that kind of real estate without a fight.
Click to expand...


"A place of their own"- they wanted citizenship in Myanmar- which was denied them.

Instead they got rape and murder.


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear to me that the  Buddhists of Myanmar and the Muslims of Myanmar---MUST BE SEPARATED----
> and that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. That's half the reason for this situation. These Muslims want a "place of their own". Meaning control of a sizeable portion of the country. If not outright independence. No one cedes that kind of real estate without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a place of their own in a nice receptive muslim land-----how about Malaysia?
Click to expand...


So should all of the Christians in Muslim countries be raped and murdered until they leave for Italy?


----------



## Vastator

irosie91 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear to me that the  Buddhists of Myanmar and the Muslims of Myanmar---MUST BE SEPARATED----
> and that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. That's half the reason for this situation. These Muslims want a "place of their own". Meaning control of a sizeable portion of the country. If not outright independence. No one cedes that kind of real estate without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a place of their own in a nice receptive muslim land-----how about Malaysia?
Click to expand...

I'm not too sure sure that Mayanmar cares where they go. Just as long as they get the fuck out.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rohingya Were Raped Systematically by Myanmar’s Military, Report Says
> 
> _*Rohingya Were Raped Systematically by Myanmar’s Military, Report Says*_
> 
> *Or as Lastamender would say "if that is what Myanmar wants to do- that is perfectly okay"*
> 
> *Myanmar’s persecution of Rohingya Muslims in recent months, which has uprooted a half-million people and been condemned by the United Nations as ethnic cleansing, has been corroborated by many graphic accounts of killings, sexual violence and other atrocities.*
> 
> *But a report on the Rohingya released early Thursday by Human Rights Watch, which focused on sexual violence, said that the raping of women and girls appeared to be even more widespread and systematic than earlier suspected, and that uniformed members of Myanmar’s military were responsible for it.*
> 
> *The report was based on interviews with 52 Rohingya women and girls who had fled to neighboring Bangladesh, including 29 survivors of rape from 19 different villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine State.*
> 
> *Human Rights Watch said the report’s conclusions also drew from interviews with 17 representatives of humanitarian organizations providing health services to Rohingya women and girls in Bangladesh refugee camps, as well as Bangladeshi health officials.*
> 
> *It found that Myanmar security forces had “raped and sexually assaulted women and girls both during major attacks on villages but also in the weeks prior to these major attacks sometimes after repeated harassment.”*
> 
> *Continue reading the main story*
> *Advertisement*
> 
> *Continue reading the main story*
> *In every case, the report said, “the perpetrators were uniformed members of security forces, almost all military personnel.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The larger font really has me rethinking my stance on the issue... Bold text too...
> I'll have to do some soul searching before I can continue...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think that the stench of brimstone during your soul searching would make that unpleasant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he has had enough of your moralizing, I know I have. 85% off the people in Myanmar want the Muslims out.
Click to expand...


Why am I not surprised that you have 'had enough' with me pointing out your acceptance of the rape and murder of women and children? 

Your insistence that countries like Myanmar and Germany can persecute religious minorities any way that they want.

Yeah- I can see why you would get tired of me pointing out your tacit approval for genocidal regimes.


----------



## Vastator

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear to me that the  Buddhists of Myanmar and the Muslims of Myanmar---MUST BE SEPARATED----
> and that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. That's half the reason for this situation. These Muslims want a "place of their own". Meaning control of a sizeable portion of the country. If not outright independence. No one cedes that kind of real estate without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A place of their own"- they wanted citizenship in Myanmar- which was denied them.
> 
> Instead they got rape and murder.
Click to expand...

That would have been the first clue that it was time to leave. No DACA for these fuckers...


----------



## Syriusly

Vastator said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said by every Holocaust rationalizer ever.
> 
> 
> 
> If that’s all you’ve got to say. You’ve  got nothing to say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I have said plenty here.
> 
> Unlike you though, I am not hand waving away genocide or excusing the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need to make an excuse for it. It isn't me or my people doing it. No matter how many times you repeat it, or virtue signal. Its their problem. Not mine. Not yours. And if these "victims" had the power to do so... Theyd be doing the same thing right back.
> This is little more than a power struggle. One Myanmar cannot afford to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- I can see how you think thank Myanmar cannot afford to lose raping women and children.
> 
> Myanmar’s persecution of Rohingya Muslims in recent months, which has uprooted a half-million people and been condemned by the United Nations as ethnic cleansing, has been corroborated by many graphic accounts of killings, sexual violence and other atrocities.
> 
> But a report on the Rohingya released early Thursday by Human Rights Watch, which focused on sexual violence, said that the raping of women and girls appeared to be even more widespread and systematic than earlier suspected, and that uniformed members of Myanmar’s military were responsible for it.
> 
> The report was based on interviews with 52 Rohingya women and girls who had fled to neighboring Bangladesh, including 29 survivors of rape from 19 different villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine State.
> 
> Human Rights Watch said the report’s conclusions also drew from interviews with 17 representatives of humanitarian organizations providing health services to Rohingya women and girls in Bangladesh refugee camps, as well as Bangladeshi health officials.
> 
> It found that Myanmar security forces had “raped and sexually assaulted women and girls both during major attacks on villages but also in the weeks prior to these major attacks sometimes after repeated harassment.”
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Advertisement
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> In every case, the report said, “the perpetrators were uniformed members of security forces, almost all military personnel.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sexual aspect of it means nothing to me. I know you're hoping the sensational nature of the accounts will make a difference... But they won't. War is Hell. Win, die, or run...
Click to expand...


Of course the rape of women and children mean nothing to you.

I am just pointing out that the rape of women and children means nothing to you.


----------



## Syriusly

Vastator said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear to me that the  Buddhists of Myanmar and the Muslims of Myanmar---MUST BE SEPARATED----
> and that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. That's half the reason for this situation. These Muslims want a "place of their own". Meaning control of a sizeable portion of the country. If not outright independence. No one cedes that kind of real estate without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A place of their own"- they wanted citizenship in Myanmar- which was denied them.
> 
> Instead they got rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would have been the first clue that it was time to leave. No DACA for these fuckers...
Click to expand...


I am sure that some of you American 'patriots' will be proposing the same solution to the DACA recipients soon enough.


----------



## Vastator

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that’s all you’ve got to say. You’ve  got nothing to say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I have said plenty here.
> 
> Unlike you though, I am not hand waving away genocide or excusing the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need to make an excuse for it. It isn't me or my people doing it. No matter how many times you repeat it, or virtue signal. Its their problem. Not mine. Not yours. And if these "victims" had the power to do so... Theyd be doing the same thing right back.
> This is little more than a power struggle. One Myanmar cannot afford to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- I can see how you think thank Myanmar cannot afford to lose raping women and children.
> 
> Myanmar’s persecution of Rohingya Muslims in recent months, which has uprooted a half-million people and been condemned by the United Nations as ethnic cleansing, has been corroborated by many graphic accounts of killings, sexual violence and other atrocities.
> 
> But a report on the Rohingya released early Thursday by Human Rights Watch, which focused on sexual violence, said that the raping of women and girls appeared to be even more widespread and systematic than earlier suspected, and that uniformed members of Myanmar’s military were responsible for it.
> 
> The report was based on interviews with 52 Rohingya women and girls who had fled to neighboring Bangladesh, including 29 survivors of rape from 19 different villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine State.
> 
> Human Rights Watch said the report’s conclusions also drew from interviews with 17 representatives of humanitarian organizations providing health services to Rohingya women and girls in Bangladesh refugee camps, as well as Bangladeshi health officials.
> 
> It found that Myanmar security forces had “raped and sexually assaulted women and girls both during major attacks on villages but also in the weeks prior to these major attacks sometimes after repeated harassment.”
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Advertisement
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> In every case, the report said, “the perpetrators were uniformed members of security forces, almost all military personnel.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sexual aspect of it means nothing to me. I know you're hoping the sensational nature of the accounts will make a difference... But they won't. War is Hell. Win, die, or run...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the rape of women and children mean nothing to you.
> 
> I am just pointing out that the rape of women and children means nothing to you.
Click to expand...

No... It means something. Just means a lot less when it's thousands of miles away, and could be avoided if they left. I have little pity for the self inflicted injuries, these people seem to tolerate.


----------



## Vastator

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear to me that the  Buddhists of Myanmar and the Muslims of Myanmar---MUST BE SEPARATED----
> and that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. That's half the reason for this situation. These Muslims want a "place of their own". Meaning control of a sizeable portion of the country. If not outright independence. No one cedes that kind of real estate without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A place of their own"- they wanted citizenship in Myanmar- which was denied them.
> 
> Instead they got rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would have been the first clue that it was time to leave. No DACA for these fuckers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that some of you American 'patriots' will be proposing the same solution to the DACA recipients soon enough.
Click to expand...

Forcing them out? Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Syriusly

Vastator said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I have said plenty here.
> 
> Unlike you though, I am not hand waving away genocide or excusing the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to make an excuse for it. It isn't me or my people doing it. No matter how many times you repeat it, or virtue signal. Its their problem. Not mine. Not yours. And if these "victims" had the power to do so... Theyd be doing the same thing right back.
> This is little more than a power struggle. One Myanmar cannot afford to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- I can see how you think thank Myanmar cannot afford to lose raping women and children.
> 
> Myanmar’s persecution of Rohingya Muslims in recent months, which has uprooted a half-million people and been condemned by the United Nations as ethnic cleansing, has been corroborated by many graphic accounts of killings, sexual violence and other atrocities.
> 
> But a report on the Rohingya released early Thursday by Human Rights Watch, which focused on sexual violence, said that the raping of women and girls appeared to be even more widespread and systematic than earlier suspected, and that uniformed members of Myanmar’s military were responsible for it.
> 
> The report was based on interviews with 52 Rohingya women and girls who had fled to neighboring Bangladesh, including 29 survivors of rape from 19 different villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine State.
> 
> Human Rights Watch said the report’s conclusions also drew from interviews with 17 representatives of humanitarian organizations providing health services to Rohingya women and girls in Bangladesh refugee camps, as well as Bangladeshi health officials.
> 
> It found that Myanmar security forces had “raped and sexually assaulted women and girls both during major attacks on villages but also in the weeks prior to these major attacks sometimes after repeated harassment.”
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Advertisement
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> In every case, the report said, “the perpetrators were uniformed members of security forces, almost all military personnel.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sexual aspect of it means nothing to me. I know you're hoping the sensational nature of the accounts will make a difference... But they won't. War is Hell. Win, die, or run...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the rape of women and children mean nothing to you.
> 
> I am just pointing out that the rape of women and children means nothing to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... It means something. Just means a lot less when it's thousands of miles away, and could be avoided if they left. I have little pity for the self inflicted injuries, these people seem to tolerate.
Click to expand...


Ah- so to you 'rape' is just a self inflicted injury.

Are you a current member of the Trump administration?


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear to me that the  Buddhists of Myanmar and the Muslims of Myanmar---MUST BE SEPARATED----
> and that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. That's half the reason for this situation. These Muslims want a "place of their own". Meaning control of a sizeable portion of the country. If not outright independence. No one cedes that kind of real estate without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a place of their own in a nice receptive muslim land-----how about Malaysia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So should all of the Christians in Muslim countries be raped and murdered until they leave for Italy?
Click to expand...


Learn some history-------how do you imagine that  so many countries came to be muslim countries-----
Hubby is right here------his community lived in a land that is now   100% muslim-----For at least 3000 years. 
Some  1800 years ago-----Christians showed up there.     There were also "others" ---THEN ISLAM 
HAPPENED.     You want to hear about the genocide of that community ?    the rapes?    etc etc.    The reason
he is  alive today-------the RAPES AND MURDERS that galvanized his grandfather to RESCUE two children----
from the filth that you trivialize?.    That very same land is now  100%  muslim-------the Christians are gone---the jews are gone and -----whatevah else was there is GONE.    What do you imagine  AFGHANISTAN was 2000
years ago.       Feel free to ask questions


----------



## irosie91

Vastator said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear to me that the  Buddhists of Myanmar and the Muslims of Myanmar---MUST BE SEPARATED----
> and that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. That's half the reason for this situation. These Muslims want a "place of their own". Meaning control of a sizeable portion of the country. If not outright independence. No one cedes that kind of real estate without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a place of their own in a nice receptive muslim land-----how about Malaysia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not too sure sure that Mayanmar cares where they go. Just as long as they get the fuck out.
Click to expand...


right------they are actually-----I think----bangla deshis-----that means they are  BENGALIS------of the
muslim variety


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear to me that the  Buddhists of Myanmar and the Muslims of Myanmar---MUST BE SEPARATED----
> and that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. That's half the reason for this situation. These Muslims want a "place of their own". Meaning control of a sizeable portion of the country. If not outright independence. No one cedes that kind of real estate without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a place of their own in a nice receptive muslim land-----how about Malaysia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So should all of the Christians in Muslim countries be raped and murdered until they leave for Italy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn some history-------how do you imagine that  so many countries came to be muslim countries-----
Click to expand...


I know my history just fine. Most Islamic countries became Islamic countries through conquest- just like how the America's became "Christian countries"

Now- do you think that its okay to rape and murder women and children in order to drive Muslims out of Myanmar?


----------



## Vastator

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to make an excuse for it. It isn't me or my people doing it. No matter how many times you repeat it, or virtue signal. Its their problem. Not mine. Not yours. And if these "victims" had the power to do so... Theyd be doing the same thing right back.
> This is little more than a power struggle. One Myanmar cannot afford to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah- I can see how you think thank Myanmar cannot afford to lose raping women and children.
> 
> Myanmar’s persecution of Rohingya Muslims in recent months, which has uprooted a half-million people and been condemned by the United Nations as ethnic cleansing, has been corroborated by many graphic accounts of killings, sexual violence and other atrocities.
> 
> But a report on the Rohingya released early Thursday by Human Rights Watch, which focused on sexual violence, said that the raping of women and girls appeared to be even more widespread and systematic than earlier suspected, and that uniformed members of Myanmar’s military were responsible for it.
> 
> The report was based on interviews with 52 Rohingya women and girls who had fled to neighboring Bangladesh, including 29 survivors of rape from 19 different villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine State.
> 
> Human Rights Watch said the report’s conclusions also drew from interviews with 17 representatives of humanitarian organizations providing health services to Rohingya women and girls in Bangladesh refugee camps, as well as Bangladeshi health officials.
> 
> It found that Myanmar security forces had “raped and sexually assaulted women and girls both during major attacks on villages but also in the weeks prior to these major attacks sometimes after repeated harassment.”
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Advertisement
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> In every case, the report said, “the perpetrators were uniformed members of security forces, almost all military personnel.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sexual aspect of it means nothing to me. I know you're hoping the sensational nature of the accounts will make a difference... But they won't. War is Hell. Win, die, or run...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the rape of women and children mean nothing to you.
> 
> I am just pointing out that the rape of women and children means nothing to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... It means something. Just means a lot less when it's thousands of miles away, and could be avoided if they left. I have little pity for the self inflicted injuries, these people seem to tolerate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah- so to you 'rape' is just a self inflicted injury.
> 
> Are you a current member of the Trump administration?
Click to expand...

Just like blunt force trauma is self inflicted; if you stand in front of a moving train. I accept reality for what it is. Makes life much easier.


----------



## RodISHI

Apparently Buddhist do not like Islamist militants slaughtering their villagers and the UN insisted that the government take action concerning the religious violence last year. The Rohingyas were never given citizenship rights there and in 2001 they started a religious war against the Buddhist with the promise of AL Qaeda backing. The conflict started to heat back up when the Islamist killed some more villagers and took some more young Buddhist women captive.

At Least 6 Buddhists Killed in Myanmar’s Rakhine State


----------



## Tehon

RodISHI said:


> Apparently Buddhist do not like Islamist militants slaughtering their villagers and the UN insisted that the government take action concerning the religious violence last year. The Rohingyas were never given citizenship rights there and in 2001 they started a religious war against the Buddhist with the promise of AL Qaeda backing. The conflict started to heat back up when the Islamist killed some more villagers and took some more young Buddhist women captive.
> 
> At Least 6 Buddhists Killed in Myanmar’s Rakhine State


Try as you might, you can't justify what is transpiring in Myanmar.

The largest Muslim group in Myanmar are the Rohingya people; the Rohingyas have been the most persecuted group under Myanmar's military regime.[6] The UN states that the Rohingyas are one of the most persecuted groups in the world.[7][8][9] Since 1948, successive governments have carried out 13 military operations against the Rohingya (including in 1975, 1978, 1989, 1991–92, 2002).[10] During the operations, Myanmar security forces have driven the Rohingyas off their land, burned down their mosques and committed widespread looting, arson and rape of Rohingya Muslims.[11][12] Outside of these military raids, Rohingya are subjected to frequent theft and extortion from the authorities and many are subjected to forced labor.[13] In some cases, land occupied by Rohingya Muslims has been confiscated and reallocated to local Buddhists.[13]
Persecution of Muslims in Myanmar - Wikipedia


----------



## RodISHI

Tehon said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Buddhist do not like Islamist militants slaughtering their villagers and the UN insisted that the government take action concerning the religious violence last year. The Rohingyas were never given citizenship rights there and in 2001 they started a religious war against the Buddhist with the promise of AL Qaeda backing. The conflict started to heat back up when the Islamist killed some more villagers and took some more young Buddhist women captive.
> 
> At Least 6 Buddhists Killed in Myanmar’s Rakhine State
> 
> 
> 
> Try as you might, you can't justify what is transpiring in Myanmar.
> 
> The largest Muslim group in Myanmar are the Rohingya people; the Rohingyas have been the most persecuted group under Myanmar's military regime.[6] The UN states that the Rohingyas are one of the most persecuted groups in the world.[7][8][9] Since 1948, successive governments have carried out 13 military operations against the Rohingya (including in 1975, 1978, 1989, 1991–92, 2002).[10] During the operations, Myanmar security forces have driven the Rohingyas off their land, burned down their mosques and committed widespread looting, arson and rape of Rohingya Muslims.[11][12] Outside of these military raids, Rohingya are subjected to frequent theft and extortion from the authorities and many are subjected to forced labor.[13] In some cases, land occupied by Rohingya Muslims has been confiscated and reallocated to local Buddhists.[13]
> Persecution of Muslims in Myanmar - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

I didn't justify anything so go accuse someone else. The facts are dumb asses call for attacks on someone else that someone else is going to cry foul and the dumb asses get people who were not a problem killed. Piss off with your crap now.


----------



## Lastamender

RodISHI said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Buddhist do not like Islamist militants slaughtering their villagers and the UN insisted that the government take action concerning the religious violence last year. The Rohingyas were never given citizenship rights there and in 2001 they started a religious war against the Buddhist with the promise of AL Qaeda backing. The conflict started to heat back up when the Islamist killed some more villagers and took some more young Buddhist women captive.
> 
> At Least 6 Buddhists Killed in Myanmar’s Rakhine State
> 
> 
> 
> Try as you might, you can't justify what is transpiring in Myanmar.
> 
> The largest Muslim group in Myanmar are the Rohingya people; the Rohingyas have been the most persecuted group under Myanmar's military regime.[6] The UN states that the Rohingyas are one of the most persecuted groups in the world.[7][8][9] Since 1948, successive governments have carried out 13 military operations against the Rohingya (including in 1975, 1978, 1989, 1991–92, 2002).[10] During the operations, Myanmar security forces have driven the Rohingyas off their land, burned down their mosques and committed widespread looting, arson and rape of Rohingya Muslims.[11][12] Outside of these military raids, Rohingya are subjected to frequent theft and extortion from the authorities and many are subjected to forced labor.[13] In some cases, land occupied by Rohingya Muslims has been confiscated and reallocated to local Buddhists.[13]
> Persecution of Muslims in Myanmar - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't justify anything so go accuse someone else. The facts are dumb asses call for attacks on someone else that someone else is going to cry foul and the dumb asses get people who were not a problem killed. Piss off with your crap now.
Click to expand...

His accusation is just a tool to use in his argument. People fail to realize what you think, or me, for that matter, does not effect what is going on one way or the other. These people think their culture is worth fighting for, that they use tactics like their enemy is moot.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rohingya Were Raped Systematically by Myanmar’s Military, Report Says
> 
> _*Rohingya Were Raped Systematically by Myanmar’s Military, Report Says*_
> 
> *Or as Lastamender would say "if that is what Myanmar wants to do- that is perfectly okay"*
> 
> *Myanmar’s persecution of Rohingya Muslims in recent months, which has uprooted a half-million people and been condemned by the United Nations as ethnic cleansing, has been corroborated by many graphic accounts of killings, sexual violence and other atrocities.*
> 
> *But a report on the Rohingya released early Thursday by Human Rights Watch, which focused on sexual violence, said that the raping of women and girls appeared to be even more widespread and systematic than earlier suspected, and that uniformed members of Myanmar’s military were responsible for it.*
> 
> *The report was based on interviews with 52 Rohingya women and girls who had fled to neighboring Bangladesh, including 29 survivors of rape from 19 different villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine State.*
> 
> *Human Rights Watch said the report’s conclusions also drew from interviews with 17 representatives of humanitarian organizations providing health services to Rohingya women and girls in Bangladesh refugee camps, as well as Bangladeshi health officials.*
> 
> *It found that Myanmar security forces had “raped and sexually assaulted women and girls both during major attacks on villages but also in the weeks prior to these major attacks sometimes after repeated harassment.”*
> 
> *Continue reading the main story*
> *Advertisement*
> 
> *Continue reading the main story*
> *In every case, the report said, “the perpetrators were uniformed members of security forces, almost all military personnel.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The larger font really has me rethinking my stance on the issue... Bold text too...
> I'll have to do some soul searching before I can continue...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think that the stench of brimstone during your soul searching would make that unpleasant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he has had enough of your moralizing, I know I have. 85% off the people in Myanmar want the Muslims out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised that you have 'had enough' with me pointing out your acceptance of the rape and murder of women and children?
> 
> Your insistence that countries like Myanmar and Germany can persecute religious minorities any way that they want.
> 
> Yeah- I can see why you would get tired of me pointing out your tacit approval for genocidal regimes.
Click to expand...


You are repeating a lie. It only matters because they are Muslim and you are an idiot.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear to me that the  Buddhists of Myanmar and the Muslims of Myanmar---MUST BE SEPARATED----
> and that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. That's half the reason for this situation. These Muslims want a "place of their own". Meaning control of a sizeable portion of the country. If not outright independence. No one cedes that kind of real estate without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A place of their own"- they wanted citizenship in Myanmar- which was denied them.
> 
> Instead they got rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would have been the first clue that it was time to leave. No DACA for these fuckers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that some of you American 'patriots' will be proposing the same solution to the DACA recipients soon enough.
Click to expand...

You wouldn't know what a patriot would say. Can you source one?


----------



## RodISHI

Lastamender said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Buddhist do not like Islamist militants slaughtering their villagers and the UN insisted that the government take action concerning the religious violence last year. The Rohingyas were never given citizenship rights there and in 2001 they started a religious war against the Buddhist with the promise of AL Qaeda backing. The conflict started to heat back up when the Islamist killed some more villagers and took some more young Buddhist women captive.
> 
> At Least 6 Buddhists Killed in Myanmar’s Rakhine State
> 
> 
> 
> Try as you might, you can't justify what is transpiring in Myanmar.
> 
> The largest Muslim group in Myanmar are the Rohingya people; the Rohingyas have been the most persecuted group under Myanmar's military regime.[6] The UN states that the Rohingyas are one of the most persecuted groups in the world.[7][8][9] Since 1948, successive governments have carried out 13 military operations against the Rohingya (including in 1975, 1978, 1989, 1991–92, 2002).[10] During the operations, Myanmar security forces have driven the Rohingyas off their land, burned down their mosques and committed widespread looting, arson and rape of Rohingya Muslims.[11][12] Outside of these military raids, Rohingya are subjected to frequent theft and extortion from the authorities and many are subjected to forced labor.[13] In some cases, land occupied by Rohingya Muslims has been confiscated and reallocated to local Buddhists.[13]
> Persecution of Muslims in Myanmar - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't justify anything so go accuse someone else. The facts are dumb asses call for attacks on someone else that someone else is going to cry foul and the dumb asses get people who were not a problem killed. Piss off with your crap now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His accusation is just a tool to use in his argument. People fail to realize what you think, or me, for that matter, does not effect what is going on one way or the other. These people think their culture is worth fighting for, that they use tactics like their enemy is moot.
Click to expand...

I did a fairly in depth study last year on the current Islamist problem in Indonesia. I can't recall offhand if I put that online or not. They have several facilities over in the Indonesian islands training faithful followers.They get these young boys and raise them up with all the perks and then send them out. It appeared from everything I found they are very possibly paying for their crap running drugs through that corridor from India through to Syria and beyond.


----------



## Tehon

RodISHI said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Buddhist do not like Islamist militants slaughtering their villagers and the UN insisted that the government take action concerning the religious violence last year. The Rohingyas were never given citizenship rights there and in 2001 they started a religious war against the Buddhist with the promise of AL Qaeda backing. The conflict started to heat back up when the Islamist killed some more villagers and took some more young Buddhist women captive.
> 
> At Least 6 Buddhists Killed in Myanmar’s Rakhine State
> 
> 
> 
> Try as you might, you can't justify what is transpiring in Myanmar.
> 
> The largest Muslim group in Myanmar are the Rohingya people; the Rohingyas have been the most persecuted group under Myanmar's military regime.[6] The UN states that the Rohingyas are one of the most persecuted groups in the world.[7][8][9] Since 1948, successive governments have carried out 13 military operations against the Rohingya (including in 1975, 1978, 1989, 1991–92, 2002).[10] During the operations, Myanmar security forces have driven the Rohingyas off their land, burned down their mosques and committed widespread looting, arson and rape of Rohingya Muslims.[11][12] Outside of these military raids, Rohingya are subjected to frequent theft and extortion from the authorities and many are subjected to forced labor.[13] In some cases, land occupied by Rohingya Muslims has been confiscated and reallocated to local Buddhists.[13]
> Persecution of Muslims in Myanmar - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't justify anything so go accuse someone else. The facts are dumb asses call for attacks on someone else that someone else is going to cry foul and the dumb asses get people who were not a problem killed. Piss off with your crap now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His accusation is just a tool to use in his argument. People fail to realize what you think, or me, for that matter, does not effect what is going on one way or the other. These people think their culture is worth fighting for, that they use tactics like their enemy is moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a fairly in depth study last year on the current Islamist problem in Indonesia. I can't recall offhand if I put that online or not. They have several facilities over in the Indonesian islands training faithful followers.They get these young boys and raise them up with all the perks and then send them out. It appeared from everything I found they are very possibly paying for their crap running drugs through that corridor from India through to Syria and beyond.
Click to expand...




RodISHI said:


> I didn't justify anything so go accuse someone else.



You are so transparent.


----------



## RodISHI

Tehon said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Buddhist do not like Islamist militants slaughtering their villagers and the UN insisted that the government take action concerning the religious violence last year. The Rohingyas were never given citizenship rights there and in 2001 they started a religious war against the Buddhist with the promise of AL Qaeda backing. The conflict started to heat back up when the Islamist killed some more villagers and took some more young Buddhist women captive.
> 
> At Least 6 Buddhists Killed in Myanmar’s Rakhine State
> 
> 
> 
> Try as you might, you can't justify what is transpiring in Myanmar.
> 
> The largest Muslim group in Myanmar are the Rohingya people; the Rohingyas have been the most persecuted group under Myanmar's military regime.[6] The UN states that the Rohingyas are one of the most persecuted groups in the world.[7][8][9] Since 1948, successive governments have carried out 13 military operations against the Rohingya (including in 1975, 1978, 1989, 1991–92, 2002).[10] During the operations, Myanmar security forces have driven the Rohingyas off their land, burned down their mosques and committed widespread looting, arson and rape of Rohingya Muslims.[11][12] Outside of these military raids, Rohingya are subjected to frequent theft and extortion from the authorities and many are subjected to forced labor.[13] In some cases, land occupied by Rohingya Muslims has been confiscated and reallocated to local Buddhists.[13]
> Persecution of Muslims in Myanmar - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't justify anything so go accuse someone else. The facts are dumb asses call for attacks on someone else that someone else is going to cry foul and the dumb asses get people who were not a problem killed. Piss off with your crap now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His accusation is just a tool to use in his argument. People fail to realize what you think, or me, for that matter, does not effect what is going on one way or the other. These people think their culture is worth fighting for, that they use tactics like their enemy is moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a fairly in depth study last year on the current Islamist problem in Indonesia. I can't recall offhand if I put that online or not. They have several facilities over in the Indonesian islands training faithful followers.They get these young boys and raise them up with all the perks and then send them out. It appeared from everything I found they are very possibly paying for their crap running drugs through that corridor from India through to Syria and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't justify anything so go accuse someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so transparent.
Click to expand...

And you feign ignorance, what can I say. You probably think the poor Islamist in China are being abused too and no one did anything to get that ball of shit rolling either.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Tehon said:


> rape of Rohingya Muslims



Good lord...who would rape those dumpster fires? Yich.


----------



## Tehon

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> rape of Rohingya Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord...who would rape those dumpster fires? Yich.
Click to expand...

I think you need to learn how to properly use the quote function.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are supporting the country _as_ they perpetrate a genocide.
> 
> You have explicitly stated that you believe they have a "right" to massacre their own citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, this is where we disagree.
> 
> I don't believe that "sovereign countries" have the right to do whatever they want. I don't think the Nazis had the "right" to massacre the Jews, I don't think that the Hutu had the "right" to massacre the Tutsi, and I don't think that Myanmar has the "right" to massacre the Rohingya.
> 
> That's because I'm not a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might not be a sociopath and if you are implying I am just shows you have no argument. It also shows you do not understand certain things are done for self preservation and they are not pretty. That is the reality that you will never change with words, or name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are supporting genocide...hell you just did right there.  Just like the Nazis. They called self preservation as well.  You sre unreal dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are simply projecting the blame on me. It is old and tired. Islam says those horrible things are tactics of war and have an eternal war against anything non Islamic. Deal with it, and stop with the specious whining.
Click to expand...


No civilized person will ever just "deal" with folks like you who support exterminating entire groups of people.

We fought wars to stop what people like you considered "right".


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you didn't support the Holocaust- you just supported the right of Germany to 'act on the matter'........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all seem to have a problem with man's inhumanity to man. Grow the fuck up and look at what Islam says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do have a problem with man's inhumanity to man.
> 
> Shame you don't have a problem with the rape and murder of children.
> 
> And want to blame Islam for your indifference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame on you for not facing the reality of Islam. Wonder baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame on you for supporting genocide.
> Shame on you for supporting the rape and murder of children.
> 
> Just another asshole religious bigot who thinks its okay for countries to kill their unwanted peoples- Jews, Armenians, Christians, Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
Click to expand...


They have a chance to leave peacefully?  Really?  Can you describe to me the peacefullness of being burned alive in your home?  Of being shot in the back as you are fleeing?  Of having your baby thrown into a fire?

You and I have very different ideas of "peacefully".


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, this is where we disagree.
> 
> I don't believe that "sovereign countries" have the right to do whatever they want. I don't think the Nazis had the "right" to massacre the Jews, I don't think that the Hutu had the "right" to massacre the Tutsi, and I don't think that Myanmar has the "right" to massacre the Rohingya.
> 
> That's because I'm not a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might not be a sociopath and if you are implying I am just shows you have no argument. It also shows you do not understand certain things are done for self preservation and they are not pretty. That is the reality that you will never change with words, or name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are supporting genocide...hell you just did right there.  Just like the Nazis. They called self preservation as well.  You sre unreal dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are simply projecting the blame on me. It is old and tired. Islam says those horrible things are tactics of war and have an eternal war against anything non Islamic. Deal with it, and stop with the specious whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No civilized person will ever just "deal" with folks like you who support exterminating entire groups of people.
> 
> We fought wars to stop what people like you considered "right".
Click to expand...

I never said I supported it I just said why it was happening. Stop lying about what I said.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you didn't support the Holocaust- you just supported the right of Germany to 'act on the matter'........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all seem to have a problem with man's inhumanity to man. Grow the fuck up and look at what Islam says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do have a problem with man's inhumanity to man.
> 
> Shame you don't have a problem with the rape and murder of children.
> 
> And want to blame Islam for your indifference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame on you for not facing the reality of Islam. Wonder baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame on you for supporting genocide.
> Shame on you for supporting the rape and murder of children.
> 
> Just another asshole religious bigot who thinks its okay for countries to kill their unwanted peoples- Jews, Armenians, Christians, Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
Click to expand...


That is what Hitler said about the Jews.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all seem to have a problem with man's inhumanity to man. Grow the fuck up and look at what Islam says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a problem with man's inhumanity to man.
> 
> Shame you don't have a problem with the rape and murder of children.
> 
> And want to blame Islam for your indifference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame on you for not facing the reality of Islam. Wonder baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame on you for supporting genocide.
> Shame on you for supporting the rape and murder of children.
> 
> Just another asshole religious bigot who thinks its okay for countries to kill their unwanted peoples- Jews, Armenians, Christians, Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have a chance to leave peacefully?  Really?  Can you describe to me the peacefullness of being burned alive in your home?  Of being shot in the back as you are fleeing?  Of having your baby thrown into a fire?
> 
> You and I have very different ideas of "peacefully".
Click to expand...

Ask these people


> Other Recent "Misunderstandings
> of Islam"   2018.02.10 (Mali)
> Five civilians are shredded by Islamist shrapnel.   2018.02.10 (Pakistan)
> A Shiite trader is gunned down at his dairy shop by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi.   2018.02.09 (Libya)
> Islamists plant two bombs at a rival mosque, killing two.   2018.02.07 (Syria)
> A woman is stoned to death for adultery.   2018.02.06 (Somalia)
> Three people are shot to death by Islamists near a university.   2018.02.05 (Israel)
> A 29-year-old father of four is stabbed to death by an Arab terrorist.



And yes,they can leave.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, this is where we disagree.
> 
> I don't believe that "sovereign countries" have the right to do whatever they want. I don't think the Nazis had the "right" to massacre the Jews, I don't think that the Hutu had the "right" to massacre the Tutsi, and I don't think that Myanmar has the "right" to massacre the Rohingya.
> 
> That's because I'm not a sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be a sociopath and if you are implying I am just shows you have no argument. It also shows you do not understand certain things are done for self preservation and they are not pretty. That is the reality that you will never change with words, or name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are supporting genocide...hell you just did right there.  Just like the Nazis. They called self preservation as well.  You sre unreal dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are simply projecting the blame on me. It is old and tired. Islam says those horrible things are tactics of war and have an eternal war against anything non Islamic. Deal with it, and stop with the specious whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No civilized person will ever just "deal" with folks like you who support exterminating entire groups of people.
> 
> We fought wars to stop what people like you considered "right".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I supported it I just said why it was happening. Stop lying about what I said.
Click to expand...


Quit weaseling.  You said you supported Myanmar's right to do what it was doing.  What it is doing is genocide.  Connect the dots you pathetic piece of crap.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a problem with man's inhumanity to man.
> 
> Shame you don't have a problem with the rape and murder of children.
> 
> And want to blame Islam for your indifference.
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you for not facing the reality of Islam. Wonder baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame on you for supporting genocide.
> Shame on you for supporting the rape and murder of children.
> 
> Just another asshole religious bigot who thinks its okay for countries to kill their unwanted peoples- Jews, Armenians, Christians, Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have a chance to leave peacefully?  Really?  Can you describe to me the peacefullness of being burned alive in your home?  Of being shot in the back as you are fleeing?  Of having your baby thrown into a fire?
> 
> You and I have very different ideas of "peacefully".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask these people
> 
> 
> 
> Other Recent "Misunderstandings
> of Islam"   2018.02.10 (Mali)
> Five civilians are shredded by Islamist shrapnel.   2018.02.10 (Pakistan)
> A Shiite trader is gunned down at his dairy shop by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi.   2018.02.09 (Libya)
> Islamists plant two bombs at a rival mosque, killing two.   2018.02.07 (Syria)
> A woman is stoned to death for adultery.   2018.02.06 (Somalia)
> Three people are shot to death by Islamists near a university.   2018.02.05 (Israel)
> A 29-year-old father of four is stabbed to death by an Arab terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Oh my...those events elsewhere in the world must surely justify the slaughter of thousands of Rohinga, the beheading of their children, burning them alive and throwing babies into fires, gang banging women and young girls as they are "allowed" to "peacefully" leave their homeland.






(sarcasm alert)


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all seem to have a problem with man's inhumanity to man. Grow the fuck up and look at what Islam says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a problem with man's inhumanity to man.
> 
> Shame you don't have a problem with the rape and murder of children.
> 
> And want to blame Islam for your indifference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame on you for not facing the reality of Islam. Wonder baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame on you for supporting genocide.
> Shame on you for supporting the rape and murder of children.
> 
> Just another asshole religious bigot who thinks its okay for countries to kill their unwanted peoples- Jews, Armenians, Christians, Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what Hitler said about the Jews.
Click to expand...

Germany did not let Jews leave.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a problem with man's inhumanity to man.
> 
> Shame you don't have a problem with the rape and murder of children.
> 
> And want to blame Islam for your indifference.
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you for not facing the reality of Islam. Wonder baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame on you for supporting genocide.
> Shame on you for supporting the rape and murder of children.
> 
> Just another asshole religious bigot who thinks its okay for countries to kill their unwanted peoples- Jews, Armenians, Christians, Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what Hitler said about the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germany did not let Jews leave.
Click to expand...


They did in the beginning.  But no country would take them.

And like the Jews...Myanmar has been keeping many of the Rohinga in concentration camps.

So many similarities...including you.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you for not facing the reality of Islam. Wonder baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you for supporting genocide.
> Shame on you for supporting the rape and murder of children.
> 
> Just another asshole religious bigot who thinks its okay for countries to kill their unwanted peoples- Jews, Armenians, Christians, Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have a chance to leave peacefully?  Really?  Can you describe to me the peacefullness of being burned alive in your home?  Of being shot in the back as you are fleeing?  Of having your baby thrown into a fire?
> 
> You and I have very different ideas of "peacefully".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask these people
> 
> 
> 
> Other Recent "Misunderstandings
> of Islam"   2018.02.10 (Mali)
> Five civilians are shredded by Islamist shrapnel.   2018.02.10 (Pakistan)
> A Shiite trader is gunned down at his dairy shop by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi.   2018.02.09 (Libya)
> Islamists plant two bombs at a rival mosque, killing two.   2018.02.07 (Syria)
> A woman is stoned to death for adultery.   2018.02.06 (Somalia)
> Three people are shot to death by Islamists near a university.   2018.02.05 (Israel)
> A 29-year-old father of four is stabbed to death by an Arab terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...those events elsewhere in the world must surely justify the slaughter of thousands of Rohinga, the beheading of their children, burning them alive and throwing babies into fires, gang banging women and young girls as they are "allowed" to "peacefully" leave their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sarcasm alert)
Click to expand...

I have never seen you so upset about Nigeria, Libya, Iraq, India, Pakistan, and other countries including Thailand where this happens with regularity to Christians. Is it because they do not fight back, could be.


----------



## RodISHI

Get the Sultan to take some of them in. http://worldpopulationreview.com/countries/brunei-population/


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you for supporting genocide.
> Shame on you for supporting the rape and murder of children.
> 
> Just another asshole religious bigot who thinks its okay for countries to kill their unwanted peoples- Jews, Armenians, Christians, Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have a chance to leave peacefully?  Really?  Can you describe to me the peacefullness of being burned alive in your home?  Of being shot in the back as you are fleeing?  Of having your baby thrown into a fire?
> 
> You and I have very different ideas of "peacefully".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask these people
> 
> 
> 
> Other Recent "Misunderstandings
> of Islam"   2018.02.10 (Mali)
> Five civilians are shredded by Islamist shrapnel.   2018.02.10 (Pakistan)
> A Shiite trader is gunned down at his dairy shop by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi.   2018.02.09 (Libya)
> Islamists plant two bombs at a rival mosque, killing two.   2018.02.07 (Syria)
> A woman is stoned to death for adultery.   2018.02.06 (Somalia)
> Three people are shot to death by Islamists near a university.   2018.02.05 (Israel)
> A 29-year-old father of four is stabbed to death by an Arab terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...those events elsewhere in the world must surely justify the slaughter of thousands of Rohinga, the beheading of their children, burning them alive and throwing babies into fires, gang banging women and young girls as they are "allowed" to "peacefully" leave their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sarcasm alert)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen you so upset about Nigeria, Libya, Iraq, India, Pakistan, and other countries including Thailand where this happens with regularity to Christians. Is it because they do not fight back, could be.
Click to expand...


I have *never *seen people say the things they have said in this thread about other atrocities.  Applauding it.  Defending it.  This low is a first.

Defending genocide!!!

Defending a country's RIGHT to commit GENOCIDE!

Defending a country's RIGHT to throw babies into a fire...to decapitate CHILDREN....to shoot fleeing civilians as they run....to gang rape women and girl children.  You defend their right to do that.

And it isn't the least bit abhorant to you.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you for not facing the reality of Islam. Wonder baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you for supporting genocide.
> Shame on you for supporting the rape and murder of children.
> 
> Just another asshole religious bigot who thinks its okay for countries to kill their unwanted peoples- Jews, Armenians, Christians, Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what Hitler said about the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germany did not let Jews leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did in the beginning.  But no country would take them.
> 
> And like the Jews...Myanmar has been keeping many of the Rohinga in concentration camps.
> 
> So many similarities...including you.
Click to expand...

No matter what you make of the messenger Muslims have worn out their welcome.


----------



## Indeependent

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you for supporting genocide.
> Shame on you for supporting the rape and murder of children.
> 
> Just another asshole religious bigot who thinks its okay for countries to kill their unwanted peoples- Jews, Armenians, Christians, Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have a chance to leave peacefully?  Really?  Can you describe to me the peacefullness of being burned alive in your home?  Of being shot in the back as you are fleeing?  Of having your baby thrown into a fire?
> 
> You and I have very different ideas of "peacefully".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask these people
> 
> 
> 
> Other Recent "Misunderstandings
> of Islam"   2018.02.10 (Mali)
> Five civilians are shredded by Islamist shrapnel.   2018.02.10 (Pakistan)
> A Shiite trader is gunned down at his dairy shop by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi.   2018.02.09 (Libya)
> Islamists plant two bombs at a rival mosque, killing two.   2018.02.07 (Syria)
> A woman is stoned to death for adultery.   2018.02.06 (Somalia)
> Three people are shot to death by Islamists near a university.   2018.02.05 (Israel)
> A 29-year-old father of four is stabbed to death by an Arab terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...those events elsewhere in the world must surely justify the slaughter of thousands of Rohinga, the beheading of their children, burning them alive and throwing babies into fires, gang banging women and young girls as they are "allowed" to "peacefully" leave their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sarcasm alert)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen you so upset about Nigeria, Libya, Iraq, India, Pakistan, and other countries including Thailand where this happens with regularity to Christians. Is it because they do not fight back, could be.
Click to expand...

Do you need a PhD to realize how fucked up in the head Liberals are?
Wait until they start comparing a White Man holding a gun to Islam slaughtering millions.


----------



## Coyote

Indeependent said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a chance to leave peacefully?  Really?  Can you describe to me the peacefullness of being burned alive in your home?  Of being shot in the back as you are fleeing?  Of having your baby thrown into a fire?
> 
> You and I have very different ideas of "peacefully".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask these people
> 
> 
> 
> Other Recent "Misunderstandings
> of Islam"   2018.02.10 (Mali)
> Five civilians are shredded by Islamist shrapnel.   2018.02.10 (Pakistan)
> A Shiite trader is gunned down at his dairy shop by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi.   2018.02.09 (Libya)
> Islamists plant two bombs at a rival mosque, killing two.   2018.02.07 (Syria)
> A woman is stoned to death for adultery.   2018.02.06 (Somalia)
> Three people are shot to death by Islamists near a university.   2018.02.05 (Israel)
> A 29-year-old father of four is stabbed to death by an Arab terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...those events elsewhere in the world must surely justify the slaughter of thousands of Rohinga, the beheading of their children, burning them alive and throwing babies into fires, gang banging women and young girls as they are "allowed" to "peacefully" leave their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sarcasm alert)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen you so upset about Nigeria, Libya, Iraq, India, Pakistan, and other countries including Thailand where this happens with regularity to Christians. Is it because they do not fight back, could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you need a PhD to realize how fucked up in the head Liberals are?
> Wait until they start comparing a White Man holding a gun to Islam slaughtering millions.
Click to expand...


No.

What's fucked up isn't liberals.

It's anyone who defends genocide.  THAT is seriously fucked up.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a chance to leave peacefully?  Really?  Can you describe to me the peacefullness of being burned alive in your home?  Of being shot in the back as you are fleeing?  Of having your baby thrown into a fire?
> 
> You and I have very different ideas of "peacefully".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask these people
> 
> 
> 
> Other Recent "Misunderstandings
> of Islam"   2018.02.10 (Mali)
> Five civilians are shredded by Islamist shrapnel.   2018.02.10 (Pakistan)
> A Shiite trader is gunned down at his dairy shop by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi.   2018.02.09 (Libya)
> Islamists plant two bombs at a rival mosque, killing two.   2018.02.07 (Syria)
> A woman is stoned to death for adultery.   2018.02.06 (Somalia)
> Three people are shot to death by Islamists near a university.   2018.02.05 (Israel)
> A 29-year-old father of four is stabbed to death by an Arab terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...those events elsewhere in the world must surely justify the slaughter of thousands of Rohinga, the beheading of their children, burning them alive and throwing babies into fires, gang banging women and young girls as they are "allowed" to "peacefully" leave their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sarcasm alert)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen you so upset about Nigeria, Libya, Iraq, India, Pakistan, and other countries including Thailand where this happens with regularity to Christians. Is it because they do not fight back, could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have *never *seen people say the things they have said in this thread about other atrocities.  Applauding it.  Defending it.  This low is a first.
> 
> Defending genocide!!!
> 
> Defending a country's RIGHT to commit GENOCIDE!
> 
> Defending a country's RIGHT to throw babies into a fire...to decapitate CHILDREN....to shoot fleeing civilians as they run....to gang rape women and girl children.  You defend their right to do that.
> 
> And it isn't the least bit abhorant to you.
> 
> Unbelievable.
Click to expand...

I said to defend itself, not how it went about it. You just have to try an insult someone who disagrees with your lip service for Islam.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you for supporting genocide.
> Shame on you for supporting the rape and murder of children.
> 
> Just another asshole religious bigot who thinks its okay for countries to kill their unwanted peoples- Jews, Armenians, Christians, Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what Hitler said about the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germany did not let Jews leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did in the beginning.  But no country would take them.
> 
> And like the Jews...Myanmar has been keeping many of the Rohinga in concentration camps.
> 
> So many similarities...including you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter what you make of the messenger Muslims have worn out their welcome.
Click to expand...


So did Hitler


----------



## EvilCat Breath

In August of last year the Muslims declared jihad on the people of Myanmar.   In a coordinated attack 30 police stations were attacked by Muslims and 71 people were killed.

Then the people of Myanmar did their own declaration.   Once is enough.  They gotta go.

At least 71 killed in Myanmar as Rohingya insurgents stage major...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what Hitler said about the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germany did not let Jews leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did in the beginning.  But no country would take them.
> 
> And like the Jews...Myanmar has been keeping many of the Rohinga in concentration camps.
> 
> So many similarities...including you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter what you make of the messenger Muslims have worn out their welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did Hitler
Click to expand...

The Jews never attacked the Germans.


----------



## Lastamender

*Coyote is changing the subject and making Islam a wicked victim of the new Nazis who now are also Buddhists.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have a chance to leave peacefully?  Really?  Can you describe to me the peacefullness of being burned alive in your home?  Of being shot in the back as you are fleeing?  Of having your baby thrown into a fire?
> 
> You and I have very different ideas of "peacefully".
> 
> 
> 
> Ask these people
> 
> 
> 
> Other Recent "Misunderstandings
> of Islam"   2018.02.10 (Mali)
> Five civilians are shredded by Islamist shrapnel.   2018.02.10 (Pakistan)
> A Shiite trader is gunned down at his dairy shop by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi.   2018.02.09 (Libya)
> Islamists plant two bombs at a rival mosque, killing two.   2018.02.07 (Syria)
> A woman is stoned to death for adultery.   2018.02.06 (Somalia)
> Three people are shot to death by Islamists near a university.   2018.02.05 (Israel)
> A 29-year-old father of four is stabbed to death by an Arab terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...those events elsewhere in the world must surely justify the slaughter of thousands of Rohinga, the beheading of their children, burning them alive and throwing babies into fires, gang banging women and young girls as they are "allowed" to "peacefully" leave their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sarcasm alert)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen you so upset about Nigeria, Libya, Iraq, India, Pakistan, and other countries including Thailand where this happens with regularity to Christians. Is it because they do not fight back, could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have *never *seen people say the things they have said in this thread about other atrocities.  Applauding it.  Defending it.  This low is a first.
> 
> Defending genocide!!!
> 
> Defending a country's RIGHT to commit GENOCIDE!
> 
> Defending a country's RIGHT to throw babies into a fire...to decapitate CHILDREN....to shoot fleeing civilians as they run....to gang rape women and girl children.  You defend their right to do that.
> 
> And it isn't the least bit abhorant to you.
> 
> Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said to defend itself, not how it went about it. You just have to try an insult someone who disagrees with your lip service for Islam.
Click to expand...


Liar.  



Lastamender said:


> I am not defending that. I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?


----------



## Coyote

Tipsycatlover said:


> In August of last year the Muslims declared jihad on the people of Myanmar.   In a coordinated attack 30 police stations were attacked by Muslims and 71 people were killed.
> 
> Then the people of Myanmar did their own declaration.   Once is enough.  They gotta go.
> 
> At least 71 killed in Myanmar as Rohingya insurgents stage major...



They did not declare "jihad".

Read up on the history of the country since independence, as well as Myanmar's well documented human rights abuses to their ethnic minorities.  

Gee.  A couple of hundred Rohinga seperatists stage an attack on POLICE stations.  Therefore according to you they have a right to kill thousands of Rohinga civilians, throw babies into fires, decapitate their children, shoot them in the backs as they are fleeing and gang rape their women...sending some 800,000 people fleeing.  

And you guys pretend to be civilized.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> *Coyote is changing the subject and making Islam a wicked victim of the new Nazis who now are also Buddhists.




Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.

Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority


----------



## Tehon

Coyote said:


> And you guys pretend to be civilized.


No they aren't.


----------



## RodISHI

Simple, move them to another location where it is already Muslim friendly area as those Buddhist have determined they aren't willing to be slaughter by Islamist anymore.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask these people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...those events elsewhere in the world must surely justify the slaughter of thousands of Rohinga, the beheading of their children, burning them alive and throwing babies into fires, gang banging women and young girls as they are "allowed" to "peacefully" leave their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sarcasm alert)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen you so upset about Nigeria, Libya, Iraq, India, Pakistan, and other countries including Thailand where this happens with regularity to Christians. Is it because they do not fight back, could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have *never *seen people say the things they have said in this thread about other atrocities.  Applauding it.  Defending it.  This low is a first.
> 
> Defending genocide!!!
> 
> Defending a country's RIGHT to commit GENOCIDE!
> 
> Defending a country's RIGHT to throw babies into a fire...to decapitate CHILDREN....to shoot fleeing civilians as they run....to gang rape women and girl children.  You defend their right to do that.
> 
> And it isn't the least bit abhorant to you.
> 
> Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said to defend itself, not how it went about it. You just have to try an insult someone who disagrees with your lip service for Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not defending that. I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You are the liar.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...those events elsewhere in the world must surely justify the slaughter of thousands of Rohinga, the beheading of their children, burning them alive and throwing babies into fires, gang banging women and young girls as they are "allowed" to "peacefully" leave their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sarcasm alert)
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen you so upset about Nigeria, Libya, Iraq, India, Pakistan, and other countries including Thailand where this happens with regularity to Christians. Is it because they do not fight back, could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have *never *seen people say the things they have said in this thread about other atrocities.  Applauding it.  Defending it.  This low is a first.
> 
> Defending genocide!!!
> 
> Defending a country's RIGHT to commit GENOCIDE!
> 
> Defending a country's RIGHT to throw babies into a fire...to decapitate CHILDREN....to shoot fleeing civilians as they run....to gang rape women and girl children.  You defend their right to do that.
> 
> And it isn't the least bit abhorant to you.
> 
> Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said to defend itself, not how it went about it. You just have to try an insult someone who disagrees with your lip service for Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not defending that. *I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do*. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the liar.
Click to expand...


It's your words dude.  I don't need to say anything further.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coyote is changing the subject and making Islam a wicked victim of the new Nazis who now are also Buddhists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
Click to expand...

I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coyote is changing the subject and making Islam a wicked victim of the new Nazis who now are also Buddhists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
Click to expand...

Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen you so upset about Nigeria, Libya, Iraq, India, Pakistan, and other countries including Thailand where this happens with regularity to Christians. Is it because they do not fight back, could be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have *never *seen people say the things they have said in this thread about other atrocities.  Applauding it.  Defending it.  This low is a first.
> 
> Defending genocide!!!
> 
> Defending a country's RIGHT to commit GENOCIDE!
> 
> Defending a country's RIGHT to throw babies into a fire...to decapitate CHILDREN....to shoot fleeing civilians as they run....to gang rape women and girl children.  You defend their right to do that.
> 
> And it isn't the least bit abhorant to you.
> 
> Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said to defend itself, not how it went about it. You just have to try an insult someone who disagrees with your lip service for Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not defending that. *I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do*. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's your words dude.  I don't need to say anything further.
Click to expand...

That worked out well for you. Just Islam, nothing to see here.


----------



## Indeependent

Coyote said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have a chance to leave peacefully?  Really?  Can you describe to me the peacefullness of being burned alive in your home?  Of being shot in the back as you are fleeing?  Of having your baby thrown into a fire?
> 
> You and I have very different ideas of "peacefully".
> 
> 
> 
> Ask these people
> 
> 
> 
> Other Recent "Misunderstandings
> of Islam"   2018.02.10 (Mali)
> Five civilians are shredded by Islamist shrapnel.   2018.02.10 (Pakistan)
> A Shiite trader is gunned down at his dairy shop by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi.   2018.02.09 (Libya)
> Islamists plant two bombs at a rival mosque, killing two.   2018.02.07 (Syria)
> A woman is stoned to death for adultery.   2018.02.06 (Somalia)
> Three people are shot to death by Islamists near a university.   2018.02.05 (Israel)
> A 29-year-old father of four is stabbed to death by an Arab terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...those events elsewhere in the world must surely justify the slaughter of thousands of Rohinga, the beheading of their children, burning them alive and throwing babies into fires, gang banging women and young girls as they are "allowed" to "peacefully" leave their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sarcasm alert)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen you so upset about Nigeria, Libya, Iraq, India, Pakistan, and other countries including Thailand where this happens with regularity to Christians. Is it because they do not fight back, could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you need a PhD to realize how fucked up in the head Liberals are?
> Wait until they start comparing a White Man holding a gun to Islam slaughtering millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> What's fucked up isn't liberals.
> 
> It's anyone who defends genocide.  THAT is seriously fucked up.
Click to expand...

Nobody is defending genocide...they are explicitly pointing fingers at the group of people most likely to commit it and you Liberals are turning it around in a truly sick manner.


----------



## Coyote

Another thing I find difficult to understand...why are people more willing to believe the claims of one of the worst regimes in the world for human rights abuses over the words of the victims?  Many Burmese refugees have settled in the US over the past decades because of them.  Why would anyone believe them??

Myanmar human rights abuses...
Child soldiers
State sanctioned rape and torture
Forced labor (including children)
Human trafficking
Sex slaves for the military


----------



## EvilCat Breath

If Muslims want to attack the native populations of other countries and kill police officers they can go to Germany where they tolerate that sort.


----------



## Coyote

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask these people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...those events elsewhere in the world must surely justify the slaughter of thousands of Rohinga, the beheading of their children, burning them alive and throwing babies into fires, gang banging women and young girls as they are "allowed" to "peacefully" leave their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sarcasm alert)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen you so upset about Nigeria, Libya, Iraq, India, Pakistan, and other countries including Thailand where this happens with regularity to Christians. Is it because they do not fight back, could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you need a PhD to realize how fucked up in the head Liberals are?
> Wait until they start comparing a White Man holding a gun to Islam slaughtering millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> What's fucked up isn't liberals.
> 
> It's anyone who defends genocide.  THAT is seriously fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nobody is defending genocide.*..they are explicitly pointing fingers at the group of people most likely to commit it and you Liberals are turning it around in a truly sick manner.
Click to expand...


Really?

No.  What is sick are the comments in this thread that you would not tolerate for a moment *if they were directed at another religion or ethnic group*.  Why?  Because you can't possibly bring yourself to say "this is way wrong" ?  Can't condemn it because in this case the victims are Muslims and thus in some folks sick minds *deserving of what is happening?*  d

Here - a sampling of what is being said...only...replace it with "Jews".  And don't quip "but Jews didn't attack anyone".  The Nazi's had all sorts of crap excuses from Jews and the Communists to economic boycotts.  There is no excuse.



> It isn’t genocide as long as there are places for them to go, and other Muslim populations in the world. It’s just a little house cleaning.



(mass graves, mass murder, etc is not genocide?)



> They are just not native to Myanmar. They should go back to their homeland of Bangladesh. Or, they will all be killed.






> I am defending the right of that country to do what it wishes to do. If it was not Muslims would anyone care?





> "Yep- his exact words:
> _I am explicitly defending the right for that country to do what they wish
> _
> Which would of course include Germany and the Holocaust, Turkey and the Armenian Genocide, Iraq gassing the Kurds and of course the Myanmar Army raping and murdering children_ (if they are Muslim)"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I still support that right. What they do with that right is there business. They know what they are fighting. You have been told what Islam says and does and you ignore it, they do not.
Click to expand...



(they have a centuries long history in Myanmar)



> IMO, Fuck them Muslim motherfuckers. Fuck that! Eat bacon or die, bitch!
> 
> Seriously, them motherfuckers have zero ground to dictate to the rest of the world how it should be.
> 
> IMO, it should look like dead Muslims, motherfucker! Nothing really bad ever came out of Martin Luther whipping himself.
> 
> Muslims on the other hand, is a different story.





Really...?


----------



## Lastamender

*Myanmar: Muslims murder dozens of Hindus*

*Let's not forget the Hindus.*


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> *Myanmar: Muslims murder dozens of Hindus*
> 
> *Let's not forget the Hindus.*




My goodness...dozens of Hindus murdered by members of a small extremist group obviously justifies the extermination, rape, murder, burnings and beheadings of thousands of men, women and children and children and forcing some 700,000 innocent people to flee.

Yup.  That's the new morality.


----------



## RodISHI

"These documents - between the Bengali Muslims (the term 'Rohingya' did not exist) and the British officials are very revealing. Not a single Muslim used the word 'Rohingya', a new and preposterous history was concocted, the Muslims demanded a Muslim apartheid State."


1947 Documents are Revealing, and Relevant  | Rohingya People | Myanmar


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Myanmar: Muslims murder dozens of Hindus*
> 
> *Let's not forget the Hindus.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness...dozens of Hindus murdered by members of a small extremist group obviously justifies the extermination, rape, murder, burnings and beheadings of thousands of men, women and children and children and forcing some 700,000 innocent people to flee.
> 
> Yup.  That's the new morality.
Click to expand...

Do not muse about morality without truth behind it, because no one cares.


----------



## RodISHI

*Myanmar: Since 1947, Rohingya Muslims have been killing Buddhists *
19 Sep
Source: Vedic Upasana Peeth - Translated by EuropeNews





Often there is a misconception about the clashes between the Muslim Rohingyas and the Buddhist Burmese in the Rakhina, about the many dead and injured on both sides. Therefore, it should be attempted at this point to present a fair coverage of the historical and current events, so that even those can get an idea that is not so familiar.

The Rohingyas are a Muslim minority who emigrated from Bangladesh and live in Myanmar [also called Burma or Burma]. The Muslim Rohingya multiplied in a relatively short time in large numbers, but without any family planning [1] or economic considerations because of their limited resources. As a result, the indigenous [Buddhist] population in this area became a minority, their land was taken from them, and instead it was given to the growing population of the Rohingya.

[1] In other words, the Bangladeshi Muslims robbed the Burmese of the land. What happened next is called in Germany a birth jihad, with further land grabbing. Why did the Burmese allow this? In Germany, exactly the same thing will happen in a few years. The Germans are so stupid and let millions of Muslims immigrate to Germany. One day they will also rob the Germans of the land and drive them away.



 Bengal was an independent state from the 6th century. After the independence of India from British colonial rule in 1947, the Indian states West Bengal and Tripura were formed in the west of Bengal, in the eastern part was created in 1971, the state of Bangladesh.

The Rohingya call themselves indigenous to the state of Rakhine (see above), while the Burmese historians say that they immigrated from Bengal to Burma, mainly during the period of British rule in Burma and, to a lesser degree, after Burma's independence in the year 1948 and the liberation war in Bangladesh in 1971.

Under the rule of Burmese General Ne Win , the Burmese passed a national law that denied Rohingya citizenship, in line with the wishes of the vast majority of Burmese (96%). The decision was also made because the Rohingyas had rebelled against the government for several decades, with support from outside Islamist forces, mainly separatist movements and extremist groups, including al-Qaeda. The Islamic separatists wanted to transform Rakhine into an independent Islamic state.

The rebellions of the Rohingya in western Myanmar were riots in the northern part of Rakhine State (also known as Arakan), carried out by insurgents belonging to the Rohingya ethnic minority. Most of the clashes took place in Maungaw district, which borders Bangladesh.

Local Mujahideen groups rebelled against Burmese government forces from 1947 to 1961 to try to split off the majority of the Rohingya-inhabited Mayu Peninsula in the northern part of Rakhine State, Myanmar, and then connect it to East Pakistan (now Bangladesh). In the late 1950s, they lost a lot of supporters and surrendered to the Burmese government forces.

Rohingya's modern uprisings in northern Rakhine began in 2001, although Roweya majority MEP Shwe Maung dismissed allegations that new Islamist rebel groups had begun to operate on the border with Bangladesh. The last incident reported was in October 2016, when clashes broke out on the Myanmar border with Bangladesh, with Rohingya rebels suspected of having links with foreign Islamists.

Although the Rohingya are located in Burma for several generations, they make up about 4% of the population of Myanmar. On the other hand, Muslim men were constantly abusing, brutally raping and killing Buddhists in Rakhine, followed by murders of Muslim Rohingyas (in retaliation), sparking uprisings between the Buddhists in Rakhine and the Rohingya Muslims. It was not a one-sided massacre, but a local uprising with victims on both sides.

The matter became more serious as the Rohingya also killed monks. Mostly they were beheaded. At least 19 such murders of monks were reported within a few months as the monks sided with the indigenous people fighting the Rohingyas. [If you have Muslims in the country, you do not need hangmen anymore.]

The question we all have to ask ourselves is, why are Muslims killing Christians? Why do Muslims kill other Muslims pretty much all over the world? None of the Buddhists we know wanted or want to kill Muslims, at least not for religious reasons.

Muslims have little tolerance for proselytism [1], which means there are no problems with other religions as long as one stays with his religion and does not try to convert others. Christians have had to learn this long ago, although they continue to do so, but without being aggressive, the Hindus never had such ambitions and the Buddhists do not, but the Muslims ... well

[1] Sura 4:89 calls Muslims to kill Muslims when they leave Islam.

On the other hand, the Rohingyas communities are very conservative regarding inter-religious marriages [marriages between Muslims and Hindus and Buddhists]. Sometimes Muslims punish and kill women when they marry Hindus or Buddhists. But the Muslim men like to marry Buddhist women and convert them to Islam. This does not appeal to some conservative groups of the Buddhist majority, for obvious reasons.

The Christians and the Hindus, the second and fourth largest community within the population of Burma integrates nicely, although many Christian ethnic groups oppose the Buddhist Banar (Kachin, Chin, Karen, etc. (Burmese ethnic groups)), so are the disputes rather historical, or territorial, or resources, but never religious. Even insulting a religion, ANY religion for whatever reason, is illegal in Myanmar and you would end up in jail within a few hours. And that will be actively implemented, probably for a good reason.

The Rohingya Muslims were welcomed in the beginning as historians say. There were few or no problems at the beginning. Problems like rebellions happened later, but an agreement was reached and they were disarmed in the 1960s. Although there were minor conflicts between the two communities, nothing serious happened until five years ago *when Muslims gathered in large numbers, went out on the streets and killed the minority natives in their area* [Germany's future]. Then, for their part, the Burmese Buddhists began counterattacking the Muslims who killed their brothers and sisters in the Rohingya area.

Therefore, it is important to understand that the Buddhists do not kill the Muslims, but the native Buddhists in Rakhine fought against the Muslim rebels [Islamic jihadists] who *are literally out to ethnic cleansing in the state of Rakhine* . If it were the guilt of the Buddhists, then they would certainly have attacked the Christians. At least they would have discriminated against Christians somehow, because Christians are after all the second largest religious community in Burma. But that never happened.

So you have to say that the riots can not be described as religious wars. It is a political war in which indigenous Buddhists seek to protect their lives from Muslim invaders belonging to an immigrant community. Not only is it trying to grow in disturbing numbers, but it is also trying to convert the natives by force to their faith through direct and indirect means.

Worse, they call on the Rohingyas' Muslim men to marry Buddhists, but they forbid the Muslim Rohingya women from marrying Buddhists. It is a rebellion that the Muslim Rohingyas started by attacking Buddhists. The opposite is simply not true, although it is believed worldwide. It is the Muslim Rohingyas who kill people and call Allahu Akhbar [as everywhere in the world]. Not a single Buddhist would normally come up with the idea of killing Muslims. But her survival is now a priority and that's what makes her fight back. [2]

[2] Not otherwise in the Philippines. No sooner did the Muslims on the southern Philippine island of Mindanao make up 20 percent of the population than Islamic terror began. Meanwhile, President Rodrigo Duterte has imposed martial law. Now he militarily fights the Muslims. tagesschau.de: 20 million Filipinos under martial law

In Indonesia, too, that for a long time was considered a liberal Islamic model state, now terror and violence prevail: Indonesia: The end of an Islamic model state And in a few years, the same thing is guaranteed to happen in Germany. Why are the Germans so stupid and do not learn from history? It seems to me that they prefer to be slaughtered.

For more than 50 years, Buddhists in Burma have been experiencing how the Muslim Rohingya apparently fight against them for no reason except that they want to create a separate Islamic region in Burma with financial support from extremist organizations and the Middle East and with additional help the neighboring Islamic states of Pakistan and Bangladesh. It's the last option they have, despite the obvious problems that come with it. For the Buddhists it is simply a question of whether they are willing to die at the hands of the Muslim separatists, or if they want to try to continue living by fighting for it. [3]

About 50 percent of six-year-olds in most German cities have a migrant background, in the majority of a Muslim. In Frankfurt / Main even 75.61% of six-year-olds have   a migration background . Thanks to Angela Merkel and her CDU voters and family reunification, another 2 to 3 million Muslims will join in 2018. And that's guaranteed to continue in the next few years. In 12 years, today's six-year-olds are grown and go to vote, maybe even two years earlier, at the age of 16.

Germans do not have to be surprised if ethnic cleansing also takes place in Germany. But the suicidal Germans do not want to know about it. By contrast, all the naive, unrealistic, uneducated and idiotic leftists and do-gooders dream of a peaceful multicultural state. What is the name of this mental illness? Socialism, Islamism or communism?

The comments in square brackets are from the admin.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Myanmar: Muslims murder dozens of Hindus*
> 
> *Let's not forget the Hindus.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness...dozens of Hindus murdered by members of a small extremist group obviously justifies the extermination, rape, murder, burnings and beheadings of thousands of men, women and children and children and forcing some 700,000 innocent people to flee.
> 
> Yup.  That's the new morality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not muse about morality without truth behind it, because no one cares.
Click to expand...


Indeed.


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear to me that the  Buddhists of Myanmar and the Muslims of Myanmar---MUST BE SEPARATED----
> and that's about it
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. That's half the reason for this situation. These Muslims want a "place of their own". Meaning control of a sizeable portion of the country. If not outright independence. No one cedes that kind of real estate without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a place of their own in a nice receptive muslim land-----how about Malaysia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So should all of the Christians in Muslim countries be raped and murdered until they leave for Italy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn some history-------how do you imagine that  so many countries came to be muslim countries-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know my history just fine. Most Islamic countries became Islamic countries through conquest- just like how the America's became "Christian countries"
> 
> Now- do you think that its okay to rape and murder women and children in order to drive Muslims out of Myanmar?
Click to expand...


no ----they should get rid of them the way the MALDIVES  and INDONESIA  got rid of people------
DECLARE ISLAM AN ILLEGAL RELIGION-------in fact,  the BEAUTIFUL Islamic way is also an option---
declare all non BUDDHISTS  to be tributary DHIMMIS.         My dhimmi is right here watching TV------
feel free to ask questions about DHIMMIA.    An interesting anecdote----my little dhimmi is alive today because his grandfather -----rescued his own son  (my dhimmi's father)   and a little girl  (my dhimmi's mother)  
from a land that rendered his little mother a sex slave to the local IMAM   (the system YOU ENDORSE)   
I should say   THE STINK AND FILTH THAT YOU ENDORSE.    There are ways to get rid of "others"-----
ISLAM HAS SO MUCH TO TEACH US


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the third moderator who has dodged the real question this situation demands
> I am supporting their right as a sovereign country, not approving of what they do, it actually has nothing to do with that right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, this is where we disagree.
> 
> I don't believe that "sovereign countries" have the right to do whatever they want. I don't think the Nazis had the "right" to massacre the Jews, I don't think that the Hutu had the "right" to massacre the Tutsi, and I don't think that Myanmar has the "right" to massacre the Rohingya.
> 
> That's because I'm not a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might not be a sociopath and if you are implying I am just shows you have no argument. It also shows you do not understand certain things are done for self preservation and they are not pretty. That is the reality that you will never change with words, or name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are supporting genocide...hell you just did right there.  Just like the Nazis. They called self preservation as well.  You sre unreal dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are simply projecting the blame on me. It is old and tired. Islam says those horrible things are tactics of war and have an eternal war against anything non Islamic. Deal with it, and stop with the specious whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No civilized person will ever just "deal" with folks like you who support exterminating entire groups of people.
> 
> We fought wars to stop what people like you considered "right".
Click to expand...


wrong!!!     we fought wars to stop what Muslims and Nazis consider RIGHT    (the crap you worship)


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you for not facing the reality of Islam. Wonder baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you for supporting genocide.
> Shame on you for supporting the rape and murder of children.
> 
> Just another asshole religious bigot who thinks its okay for countries to kill their unwanted peoples- Jews, Armenians, Christians, Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what Hitler said about the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germany did not let Jews leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did in the beginning.  But no country would take them.
> 
> And like the Jews...Myanmar has been keeping many of the Rohinga in concentration camps.
> 
> So many similarities...including you.
Click to expand...


wrong again-----Neither Germany nor  SHARIAH SHIT holes allowed jews to leave.     You are engaging in
---"-I SHIT ON REALITY"    again, coyote dear.      How do I know?  -----my family legacy and that of Hubby's-
I support the RIGHT of the muslims of  Myanmar to leave with ALL OF THEIR MOVABLE possessions and to
sell their non movables------and NOT TO HAVE TO PAY FOR EVERY STEP THEY TAKE OUT OF MYANMAR into the arms of their own bretheren.        I would recount the story of Hubby's escape from SHARIAH SHIT---and the story of my childhood playmate's escape from THE GLORIOUS BELOVED NAZI rule that Coyote lauds-------but COYOTE HAS ALREADY CALLED ME A   """ LIAR """"       For interest and a bit more contemporary   shariah shit hole policy------talk to   BENGALI HINDU ESCAPEES from  East Pakistan (aka
Bangladesh)      Jewish Iranian escapes from shariah shit Iran.    Yemenite jews escapes from the stink of
shariah shit in Yemen     Iraqi jews who escape from shariah shit in Iraq---------TRY IT COYOTE -----take a look at the FILTH YOU SO LOVE


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what Hitler said about the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germany did not let Jews leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did in the beginning.  But no country would take them.
> 
> And like the Jews...Myanmar has been keeping many of the Rohinga in concentration camps.
> 
> So many similarities...including you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter what you make of the messenger Muslims have worn out their welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did Hitler
Click to expand...


Hitler did what?-----the MUSLIMS OF MYANMAR end up in concentration camps when they flee
to the arms of the BRETHEREN------the  MUSLIM BENGALIS of BANGLA DESH   just as the
so called  "palestnians"  end up in concentration camps when they flee to the arms of their
brtheren in Jordan, Syria and Lebanon


----------



## irosie91

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coyote is changing the subject and making Islam a wicked victim of the new Nazis who now are also Buddhists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
Click to expand...


They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh) 
they have the language of the BENGALIS


----------



## Coyote

The historical situation is complex...but nothing in any way even remotely justifies what is being done to these people.  If you start to accept that the state has these rights to do what it may to its people then does that justify what the Nazis did?  What ISIS did in attempting to create their “state”?  What is being done to Egypt’s Coptic community?  Stalin’s treatment of the Ukrainians and other minorities?  Does Spain have the right to exterminate the Bask minority for the violence of some of their separatists?   Does Turkey, Iran and Iraq have the right to slaughter their Kurdish minorities because of the violence of some of its separatists?   

I am also curious about this constant refrain...but if they had left peacefully...where are 800,000 people, mostly very poor agricultural people going to go?  What is peaceful about being shot in the back while fleeing? Can anyone tell me without resorting to some violent action some Muslim somewhere else in the world has engaged in?

Tracing history: Tension between Rohingya Muslims, Buddhists date back to British rule

*Tracing history: Tension between Rohingya Muslims, Buddhists date back to British rule*
*As part of their divide-and-rule policy, British colonists favoured Muslims at the expense of other groups. They recruited them as soldiers during World War II, pitting them against Buddhists.*

When did they first arrive in Myanmar?

By some accounts, they are descendants of Arab, Turkish or Mongol traders and soldiers who in the 15th Century migrated to Rakhine state, previously called the Kingdom of Arakan. 

Other historians say they emigrated from Bangladesh in several waves, a widely held view among most Burmese.

For centuries the small Muslim minority lived peacefully alongside Buddhists in the independent kingdom, some were even advisors to Buddhist royals, according to historians. 

Upheaval ensued from the late 18th century.

In 1784 the kingdom was conquered by the Burmese and later by the British following the first Anglo-Burmese war of 1824-1826. 

Under British rule, a large number arrived to work as farmers and later as military recruits. 

“In the 1830s there was a massive influx of Muslim peasants from neighbouring Bengal, mostly to work in the agriculture sector,” said Sophie Boisseau du Rocher, Southeast Asia expert at the French Institute for International Relations. 

By 1912, more than 30 percent of the population of Arakan state were Muslim, up from five percent in 1869, according to British census data cited by historian Jacques Leider.


If they weren’t Muslim...would you believe them or the authoritarian brutal regime that is doing this?


----------



## Tehon

Coyote said:


> If you start to accept that the state has these rights to do what it may to its people then does that justify what the Nazis did?


They are trying to justify what Israel is doing in Gaza and the West Bank.


----------



## Coyote

Tehon said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you start to accept that the state has these rights to do what it may to its people then does that justify what the Nazis did?
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to justify what Israel is doing in Gaza and the West Bank.
Click to expand...



There is no comparison between what Myanmar is doing and what is Israel is doing...just saying.


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> The historical situation is complex...but nothing in any way even remotely justifies what is being done to these people.  If you start to accept that the state has these rights to do what it may to its people then does that justify what the Nazis did?  What ISIS did in attempting to create their “state”?  What is being done to Egypt’s Coptic community?  Stalin’s treatment of the Ukrainians and other minorities?  Does Spain have the right to exterminate the Bask minority for the violence of some of their separatists?   Does Turkey, Iran and Iraq have the right to slaughter their Kurdish minorities because of the violence of some of its separatists?
> 
> I am also curious about this constant refrain...but if they had left peacefully...where are 800,000 people, mostly very poor agricultural people going to go?  What is peaceful about being shot in the back while fleeing? Can anyone tell me without resorting to some violent action some Muslim somewhere else in the world has engaged in?
> 
> Tracing history: Tension between Rohingya Muslims, Buddhists date back to British rule
> 
> *Tracing history: Tension between Rohingya Muslims, Buddhists date back to British rule*
> *As part of their divide-and-rule policy, British colonists favoured Muslims at the expense of other groups. They recruited them as soldiers during World War II, pitting them against Buddhists.*
> 
> When did they first arrive in Myanmar?
> 
> By some accounts, they are descendants of Arab, Turkish or Mongol traders and soldiers who in the 15th Century migrated to Rakhine state, previously called the Kingdom of Arakan.
> 
> Other historians say they emigrated from Bangladesh in several waves, a widely held view among most Burmese.
> 
> For centuries the small Muslim minority lived peacefully alongside Buddhists in the independent kingdom, some were even advisors to Buddhist royals, according to historians.
> 
> Upheaval ensued from the late 18th century.
> 
> In 1784 the kingdom was conquered by the Burmese and later by the British following the first Anglo-Burmese war of 1824-1826.
> 
> Under British rule, a large number arrived to work as farmers and later as military recruits.
> 
> “In the 1830s there was a massive influx of Muslim peasants from neighbouring Bengal, mostly to work in the agriculture sector,” said Sophie Boisseau du Rocher, Southeast Asia expert at the French Institute for International Relations.
> 
> By 1912, more than 30 percent of the population of Arakan state were Muslim, up from five percent in 1869, according to British census data cited by historian Jacques Leider.
> 
> 
> If they weren’t Muslim...would you believe them or the authoritarian brutal regime that is doing this?


While you are busy despairing in the events unfolding in Myanmar take a good long, hard look at what is actually happening. Then look at your own belief system. Because this is what diversity brings. Do you think the Rohingya believe that diversity is a strength? The Myanmar government wisely realizes that it's not. And understandably prefers being on the swinging end of the stick...


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical situation is complex...but nothing in any way even remotely justifies what is being done to these people.  If you start to accept that the state has these rights to do what it may to its people then does that justify what the Nazis did?  What ISIS did in attempting to create their “state”?  What is being done to Egypt’s Coptic community?  Stalin’s treatment of the Ukrainians and other minorities?  Does Spain have the right to exterminate the Bask minority for the violence of some of their separatists?   Does Turkey, Iran and Iraq have the right to slaughter their Kurdish minorities because of the violence of some of its separatists?
> 
> I am also curious about this constant refrain...but if they had left peacefully...where are 800,000 people, mostly very poor agricultural people going to go?  What is peaceful about being shot in the back while fleeing? Can anyone tell me without resorting to some violent action some Muslim somewhere else in the world has engaged in?
> 
> Tracing history: Tension between Rohingya Muslims, Buddhists date back to British rule
> 
> *Tracing history: Tension between Rohingya Muslims, Buddhists date back to British rule*
> *As part of their divide-and-rule policy, British colonists favoured Muslims at the expense of other groups. They recruited them as soldiers during World War II, pitting them against Buddhists.*
> 
> When did they first arrive in Myanmar?
> 
> By some accounts, they are descendants of Arab, Turkish or Mongol traders and soldiers who in the 15th Century migrated to Rakhine state, previously called the Kingdom of Arakan.
> 
> Other historians say they emigrated from Bangladesh in several waves, a widely held view among most Burmese.
> 
> For centuries the small Muslim minority lived peacefully alongside Buddhists in the independent kingdom, some were even advisors to Buddhist royals, according to historians.
> 
> Upheaval ensued from the late 18th century.
> 
> In 1784 the kingdom was conquered by the Burmese and later by the British following the first Anglo-Burmese war of 1824-1826.
> 
> Under British rule, a large number arrived to work as farmers and later as military recruits.
> 
> “In the 1830s there was a massive influx of Muslim peasants from neighbouring Bengal, mostly to work in the agriculture sector,” said Sophie Boisseau du Rocher, Southeast Asia expert at the French Institute for International Relations.
> 
> By 1912, more than 30 percent of the population of Arakan state were Muslim, up from five percent in 1869, according to British census data cited by historian Jacques Leider.
> 
> 
> If they weren’t Muslim...would you believe them or the authoritarian brutal regime that is doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> While you are busy despairing in the events unfolding in Myanmar take a good long, hard look at what is actually happening. Then look at your own belief system. Because this is what diversity brings. Do you think the Rohingya believe that diversity is a strength? The Myanmar government wisely realizes that it's not. And understandably prefers being on the swinging end of the stick...
Click to expand...

So...you dont like diversity...then do you think it was ok for ISIS to attempt to "limit" diversity by removing the Yazidi and other minorities?


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical situation is complex...but nothing in any way even remotely justifies what is being done to these people.  If you start to accept that the state has these rights to do what it may to its people then does that justify what the Nazis did?  What ISIS did in attempting to create their “state”?  What is being done to Egypt’s Coptic community?  Stalin’s treatment of the Ukrainians and other minorities?  Does Spain have the right to exterminate the Bask minority for the violence of some of their separatists?   Does Turkey, Iran and Iraq have the right to slaughter their Kurdish minorities because of the violence of some of its separatists?
> 
> I am also curious about this constant refrain...but if they had left peacefully...where are 800,000 people, mostly very poor agricultural people going to go?  What is peaceful about being shot in the back while fleeing? Can anyone tell me without resorting to some violent action some Muslim somewhere else in the world has engaged in?
> 
> Tracing history: Tension between Rohingya Muslims, Buddhists date back to British rule
> 
> *Tracing history: Tension between Rohingya Muslims, Buddhists date back to British rule*
> *As part of their divide-and-rule policy, British colonists favoured Muslims at the expense of other groups. They recruited them as soldiers during World War II, pitting them against Buddhists.*
> 
> When did they first arrive in Myanmar?
> 
> By some accounts, they are descendants of Arab, Turkish or Mongol traders and soldiers who in the 15th Century migrated to Rakhine state, previously called the Kingdom of Arakan.
> 
> Other historians say they emigrated from Bangladesh in several waves, a widely held view among most Burmese.
> 
> For centuries the small Muslim minority lived peacefully alongside Buddhists in the independent kingdom, some were even advisors to Buddhist royals, according to historians.
> 
> Upheaval ensued from the late 18th century.
> 
> In 1784 the kingdom was conquered by the Burmese and later by the British following the first Anglo-Burmese war of 1824-1826.
> 
> Under British rule, a large number arrived to work as farmers and later as military recruits.
> 
> “In the 1830s there was a massive influx of Muslim peasants from neighbouring Bengal, mostly to work in the agriculture sector,” said Sophie Boisseau du Rocher, Southeast Asia expert at the French Institute for International Relations.
> 
> By 1912, more than 30 percent of the population of Arakan state were Muslim, up from five percent in 1869, according to British census data cited by historian Jacques Leider.
> 
> 
> If they weren’t Muslim...would you believe them or the authoritarian brutal regime that is doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> While you are busy despairing in the events unfolding in Myanmar take a good long, hard look at what is actually happening. Then look at your own belief system. Because this is what diversity brings. Do you think the Rohingya believe that diversity is a strength? The Myanmar government wisely realizes that it's not. And understandably prefers being on the swinging end of the stick...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you dont like diversity...then do you think it was ok for ISIS to attempt to "limit" diversity by removing the Azidi and other minorities?
Click to expand...

It doesn’t matter if I think it was okay. However any clear thinking individual can understand that  a homogenous society is stronger, more cohesive, peaceful internally, and easier to govern. And by that measure I understand why nations and cultures have done this from the dawn of time.


----------



## Tehon

Coyote said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you start to accept that the state has these rights to do what it may to its people then does that justify what the Nazis did?
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to justify what Israel is doing in Gaza and the West Bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison between what Myanmar is doing and what is Israel is doing...just saying.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical situation is complex...but nothing in any way even remotely justifies what is being done to these people.  If you start to accept that the state has these rights to do what it may to its people then does that justify what the Nazis did?  What ISIS did in attempting to create their “state”?  What is being done to Egypt’s Coptic community?  Stalin’s treatment of the Ukrainians and other minorities?  Does Spain have the right to exterminate the Bask minority for the violence of some of their separatists?   Does Turkey, Iran and Iraq have the right to slaughter their Kurdish minorities because of the violence of some of its separatists?
> 
> I am also curious about this constant refrain...but if they had left peacefully...where are 800,000 people, mostly very poor agricultural people going to go?  What is peaceful about being shot in the back while fleeing? Can anyone tell me without resorting to some violent action some Muslim somewhere else in the world has engaged in?
> 
> Tracing history: Tension between Rohingya Muslims, Buddhists date back to British rule
> 
> *Tracing history: Tension between Rohingya Muslims, Buddhists date back to British rule*
> *As part of their divide-and-rule policy, British colonists favoured Muslims at the expense of other groups. They recruited them as soldiers during World War II, pitting them against Buddhists.*
> 
> When did they first arrive in Myanmar?
> 
> By some accounts, they are descendants of Arab, Turkish or Mongol traders and soldiers who in the 15th Century migrated to Rakhine state, previously called the Kingdom of Arakan.
> 
> Other historians say they emigrated from Bangladesh in several waves, a widely held view among most Burmese.
> 
> For centuries the small Muslim minority lived peacefully alongside Buddhists in the independent kingdom, some were even advisors to Buddhist royals, according to historians.
> 
> Upheaval ensued from the late 18th century.
> 
> In 1784 the kingdom was conquered by the Burmese and later by the British following the first Anglo-Burmese war of 1824-1826.
> 
> Under British rule, a large number arrived to work as farmers and later as military recruits.
> 
> “In the 1830s there was a massive influx of Muslim peasants from neighbouring Bengal, mostly to work in the agriculture sector,” said Sophie Boisseau du Rocher, Southeast Asia expert at the French Institute for International Relations.
> 
> By 1912, more than 30 percent of the population of Arakan state were Muslim, up from five percent in 1869, according to British census data cited by historian Jacques Leider.
> 
> 
> If they weren’t Muslim...would you believe them or the authoritarian brutal regime that is doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> While you are busy despairing in the events unfolding in Myanmar take a good long, hard look at what is actually happening. Then look at your own belief system. Because this is what diversity brings. Do you think the Rohingya believe that diversity is a strength? The Myanmar government wisely realizes that it's not. And understandably prefers being on the swinging end of the stick...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you dont like diversity...then do you think it was ok for ISIS to attempt to "limit" diversity by removing the Yazidi and other minorities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t matter if I think it was okay. However any clear thinking individual can understand that  a homogenous society is stronger, more cohesive, peaceful internally, and easier to govern. And by that measure I understand why nations and cultures have done this from the dawn of time.
Click to expand...

Homogenous cultures also tend to stagnate.


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical situation is complex...but nothing in any way even remotely justifies what is being done to these people.  If you start to accept that the state has these rights to do what it may to its people then does that justify what the Nazis did?  What ISIS did in attempting to create their “state”?  What is being done to Egypt’s Coptic community?  Stalin’s treatment of the Ukrainians and other minorities?  Does Spain have the right to exterminate the Bask minority for the violence of some of their separatists?   Does Turkey, Iran and Iraq have the right to slaughter their Kurdish minorities because of the violence of some of its separatists?
> 
> I am also curious about this constant refrain...but if they had left peacefully...where are 800,000 people, mostly very poor agricultural people going to go?  What is peaceful about being shot in the back while fleeing? Can anyone tell me without resorting to some violent action some Muslim somewhere else in the world has engaged in?
> 
> Tracing history: Tension between Rohingya Muslims, Buddhists date back to British rule
> 
> *Tracing history: Tension between Rohingya Muslims, Buddhists date back to British rule*
> *As part of their divide-and-rule policy, British colonists favoured Muslims at the expense of other groups. They recruited them as soldiers during World War II, pitting them against Buddhists.*
> 
> When did they first arrive in Myanmar?
> 
> By some accounts, they are descendants of Arab, Turkish or Mongol traders and soldiers who in the 15th Century migrated to Rakhine state, previously called the Kingdom of Arakan.
> 
> Other historians say they emigrated from Bangladesh in several waves, a widely held view among most Burmese.
> 
> For centuries the small Muslim minority lived peacefully alongside Buddhists in the independent kingdom, some were even advisors to Buddhist royals, according to historians.
> 
> Upheaval ensued from the late 18th century.
> 
> In 1784 the kingdom was conquered by the Burmese and later by the British following the first Anglo-Burmese war of 1824-1826.
> 
> Under British rule, a large number arrived to work as farmers and later as military recruits.
> 
> “In the 1830s there was a massive influx of Muslim peasants from neighbouring Bengal, mostly to work in the agriculture sector,” said Sophie Boisseau du Rocher, Southeast Asia expert at the French Institute for International Relations.
> 
> By 1912, more than 30 percent of the population of Arakan state were Muslim, up from five percent in 1869, according to British census data cited by historian Jacques Leider.
> 
> 
> If they weren’t Muslim...would you believe them or the authoritarian brutal regime that is doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> While you are busy despairing in the events unfolding in Myanmar take a good long, hard look at what is actually happening. Then look at your own belief system. Because this is what diversity brings. Do you think the Rohingya believe that diversity is a strength? The Myanmar government wisely realizes that it's not. And understandably prefers being on the swinging end of the stick...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you dont like diversity...then do you think it was ok for ISIS to attempt to "limit" diversity by removing the Azidi and other minorities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t matter if I think it was okay. However any clear thinking individual can understand that  a homogenous society is stronger, more cohesive, peaceful internally, and easier to govern. And by that measure I understand why nations and cultures have done this from the dawn of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homogenous cultures also tend to stagnate.
Click to expand...

Tend to? Link? None the less... Even if true...  And it's not a foregone conclusion... Stagnation=internal peace, and order. Diversity= turbulence and violence. You can't have it all. Decisions must be made.


----------



## Vastator

Does Diversity Create Distrust?


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you for supporting genocide.
> Shame on you for supporting the rape and murder of children.
> 
> Just another asshole religious bigot who thinks its okay for countries to kill their unwanted peoples- Jews, Armenians, Christians, Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie you keep pushing to avoid the subject. That subject is that Myanmar wants them out. They have a chance to leave peacefully. If they stay they are responsible for whatever happens. I know that makes you cry, but reality can do that to the emasculated idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what Hitler said about the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germany did not let Jews leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did in the beginning.  But no country would take them.
> 
> And like the Jews...Myanmar has been keeping many of the Rohinga in concentration camps.
> 
> So many similarities...including you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again-----Neither Germany nor  SHARIAH SHIT holes allowed jews to leave.
Click to expand...


Germany decided to kill the Jews.
Myanmar decided to rape and murder the Rohinga to drive them out of Myanmar.

Do you agree with the other poster that countries like Germany and Myanmar should be able to do whatever they want with their people?

Do you agree with Myanmar murdering and raping women and children?


----------



## Syriusly

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical situation is complex...but nothing in any way even remotely justifies what is being done to these people.  If you start to accept that the state has these rights to do what it may to its people then does that justify what the Nazis did?  What ISIS did in attempting to create their “state”?  What is being done to Egypt’s Coptic community?  Stalin’s treatment of the Ukrainians and other minorities?  Does Spain have the right to exterminate the Bask minority for the violence of some of their separatists?   Does Turkey, Iran and Iraq have the right to slaughter their Kurdish minorities because of the violence of some of its separatists?
> 
> I am also curious about this constant refrain...but if they had left peacefully...where are 800,000 people, mostly very poor agricultural people going to go?  What is peaceful about being shot in the back while fleeing? Can anyone tell me without resorting to some violent action some Muslim somewhere else in the world has engaged in?
> 
> Tracing history: Tension between Rohingya Muslims, Buddhists date back to British rule
> 
> *Tracing history: Tension between Rohingya Muslims, Buddhists date back to British rule*
> *As part of their divide-and-rule policy, British colonists favoured Muslims at the expense of other groups. They recruited them as soldiers during World War II, pitting them against Buddhists.*
> 
> When did they first arrive in Myanmar?
> 
> By some accounts, they are descendants of Arab, Turkish or Mongol traders and soldiers who in the 15th Century migrated to Rakhine state, previously called the Kingdom of Arakan.
> 
> Other historians say they emigrated from Bangladesh in several waves, a widely held view among most Burmese.
> 
> For centuries the small Muslim minority lived peacefully alongside Buddhists in the independent kingdom, some were even advisors to Buddhist royals, according to historians.
> 
> Upheaval ensued from the late 18th century.
> 
> In 1784 the kingdom was conquered by the Burmese and later by the British following the first Anglo-Burmese war of 1824-1826.
> 
> Under British rule, a large number arrived to work as farmers and later as military recruits.
> 
> “In the 1830s there was a massive influx of Muslim peasants from neighbouring Bengal, mostly to work in the agriculture sector,” said Sophie Boisseau du Rocher, Southeast Asia expert at the French Institute for International Relations.
> 
> By 1912, more than 30 percent of the population of Arakan state were Muslim, up from five percent in 1869, according to British census data cited by historian Jacques Leider.
> 
> 
> If they weren’t Muslim...would you believe them or the authoritarian brutal regime that is doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> While you are busy despairing in the events unfolding in Myanmar take a good long, hard look at what is actually happening. Then look at your own belief system..
Click to expand...


Hmmm what belief system do you have that would agree with the systemic rape of women and children?

See, in my belief system- the rape of women and children- regardless of what religion they are- is wrong.


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coyote is changing the subject and making Islam a wicked victim of the new Nazis who now are also Buddhists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
Click to expand...


They are a kind of ethnic group.

So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?


----------



## Syriusly

RodISHI said:


> *Myanmar: Since 1947, Rohingya Muslims have been killing Buddhists *
> 19 Sep
> Source: Vedic Upasana Peeth - Translated by EuropeNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Often there is a misconception about the clashes between the Muslim Rohingyas and the Buddhist Burmese in the Rakhina, about the many dead and injured on both sides. Therefore, it should be attempted at this point to present a fair coverage of the historical and current events, so that even those can get an idea that is not so familiar.
> 
> The Rohingyas are a Muslim minority who emigrated from Bangladesh and live in Myanmar [also called Burma or Burma]. The Muslim Rohingya multiplied in a relatively short time in large numbers, but without any family planning [1] or economic considerations because of their limited resources. As a result, the indigenous [Buddhist] population in this area became a minority, their land was taken from them, and instead it was given to the growing population of the Rohingya.
> 
> [1] In other words, the Bangladeshi Muslims robbed the Burmese of the land. What happened next is called in Germany a birth jihad, with further land grabbing. Why did the Burmese allow this? In Germany, exactly the same thing will happen in a few years. The Germans are so stupid and let millions of Muslims immigrate to Germany. One day they will also rob the Germans of the land and drive them away.
> 
> 
> 
> Bengal was an independent state from the 6th century. After the independence of India from British colonial rule in 1947, the Indian states West Bengal and Tripura were formed in the west of Bengal, in the eastern part was created in 1971, the state of Bangladesh.
> 
> The Rohingya call themselves indigenous to the state of Rakhine (see above), while the Burmese historians say that they immigrated from Bengal to Burma, mainly during the period of British rule in Burma and, to a lesser degree, after Burma's independence in the year 1948 and the liberation war in Bangladesh in 1971.
> 
> Under the rule of Burmese General Ne Win , the Burmese passed a national law that denied Rohingya citizenship, in line with the wishes of the vast majority of Burmese (96%). The decision was also made because the Rohingyas had rebelled against the government for several decades, with support from outside Islamist forces, mainly separatist movements and extremist groups, including al-Qaeda. The Islamic separatists wanted to transform Rakhine into an independent Islamic state.
> 
> The rebellions of the Rohingya in western Myanmar were riots in the northern part of Rakhine State (also known as Arakan), carried out by insurgents belonging to the Rohingya ethnic minority. Most of the clashes took place in Maungaw district, which borders Bangladesh.
> 
> Local Mujahideen groups rebelled against Burmese government forces from 1947 to 1961 to try to split off the majority of the Rohingya-inhabited Mayu Peninsula in the northern part of Rakhine State, Myanmar, and then connect it to East Pakistan (now Bangladesh). In the late 1950s, they lost a lot of supporters and surrendered to the Burmese government forces.
> 
> Rohingya's modern uprisings in northern Rakhine began in 2001, although Roweya majority MEP Shwe Maung dismissed allegations that new Islamist rebel groups had begun to operate on the border with Bangladesh. The last incident reported was in October 2016, when clashes broke out on the Myanmar border with Bangladesh, with Rohingya rebels suspected of having links with foreign Islamists.
> 
> Although the Rohingya are located in Burma for several generations, they make up about 4% of the population of Myanmar. On the other hand, Muslim men were constantly abusing, brutally raping and killing Buddhists in Rakhine, followed by murders of Muslim Rohingyas (in retaliation), sparking uprisings between the Buddhists in Rakhine and the Rohingya Muslims. It was not a one-sided massacre, but a local uprising with victims on both sides.
> 
> The matter became more serious as the Rohingya also killed monks. Mostly they were beheaded. At least 19 such murders of monks were reported within a few months as the monks sided with the indigenous people fighting the Rohingyas. [If you have Muslims in the country, you do not need hangmen anymore.]
> 
> The question we all have to ask ourselves is, why are Muslims killing Christians? Why do Muslims kill other Muslims pretty much all over the world? None of the Buddhists we know wanted or want to kill Muslims, at least not for religious reasons.
> 
> Muslims have little tolerance for proselytism [1], which means there are no problems with other religions as long as one stays with his religion and does not try to convert others. Christians have had to learn this long ago, although they continue to do so, but without being aggressive, the Hindus never had such ambitions and the Buddhists do not, but the Muslims ... well
> 
> [1] Sura 4:89 calls Muslims to kill Muslims when they leave Islam.
> 
> On the other hand, the Rohingyas communities are very conservative regarding inter-religious marriages [marriages between Muslims and Hindus and Buddhists]. Sometimes Muslims punish and kill women when they marry Hindus or Buddhists. But the Muslim men like to marry Buddhist women and convert them to Islam. This does not appeal to some conservative groups of the Buddhist majority, for obvious reasons.
> 
> The Christians and the Hindus, the second and fourth largest community within the population of Burma integrates nicely, although many Christian ethnic groups oppose the Buddhist Banar (Kachin, Chin, Karen, etc. (Burmese ethnic groups)), so are the disputes rather historical, or territorial, or resources, but never religious. Even insulting a religion, ANY religion for whatever reason, is illegal in Myanmar and you would end up in jail within a few hours. And that will be actively implemented, probably for a good reason.
> 
> The Rohingya Muslims were welcomed in the beginning as historians say. There were few or no problems at the beginning. Problems like rebellions happened later, but an agreement was reached and they were disarmed in the 1960s. Although there were minor conflicts between the two communities, nothing serious happened until five years ago *when Muslims gathered in large numbers, went out on the streets and killed the minority natives in their area* [Germany's future]. Then, for their part, the Burmese Buddhists began counterattacking the Muslims who killed their brothers and sisters in the Rohingya area.
> 
> Therefore, it is important to understand that the Buddhists do not kill the Muslims, but the native Buddhists in Rakhine fought against the Muslim rebels [Islamic jihadists] who *are literally out to ethnic cleansing in the state of Rakhine* . If it were the guilt of the Buddhists, then they would certainly have attacked the Christians. At least they would have discriminated against Christians somehow, because Christians are after all the second largest religious community in Burma. But that never happened.
> 
> So you have to say that the riots can not be described as religious wars. It is a political war in which indigenous Buddhists seek to protect their lives from Muslim invaders belonging to an immigrant community. Not only is it trying to grow in disturbing numbers, but it is also trying to convert the natives by force to their faith through direct and indirect means.
> 
> Worse, they call on the Rohingyas' Muslim men to marry Buddhists, but they forbid the Muslim Rohingya women from marrying Buddhists. It is a rebellion that the Muslim Rohingyas started by attacking Buddhists. The opposite is simply not true, although it is believed worldwide. It is the Muslim Rohingyas who kill people and call Allahu Akhbar [as everywhere in the world]. Not a single Buddhist would normally come up with the idea of killing Muslims. But her survival is now a priority and that's what makes her fight back. [2]
> 
> [2] Not otherwise in the Philippines. No sooner did the Muslims on the southern Philippine island of Mindanao make up 20 percent of the population than Islamic terror began. Meanwhile, President Rodrigo Duterte has imposed martial law. Now he militarily fights the Muslims. tagesschau.de: 20 million Filipinos under martial law
> 
> In Indonesia, too, that for a long time was considered a liberal Islamic model state, now terror and violence prevail: Indonesia: The end of an Islamic model state And in a few years, the same thing is guaranteed to happen in Germany. Why are the Germans so stupid and do not learn from history? It seems to me that they prefer to be slaughtered.
> 
> For more than 50 years, Buddhists in Burma have been experiencing how the Muslim Rohingya apparently fight against them for no reason except that they want to create a separate Islamic region in Burma with financial support from extremist organizations and the Middle East and with additional help the neighboring Islamic states of Pakistan and Bangladesh. It's the last option they have, despite the obvious problems that come with it. For the Buddhists it is simply a question of whether they are willing to die at the hands of the Muslim separatists, or if they want to try to continue living by fighting for it. [3]
> 
> About 50 percent of six-year-olds in most German cities have a migrant background, in the majority of a Muslim. In Frankfurt / Main even 75.61% of six-year-olds have   a migration background . Thanks to Angela Merkel and her CDU voters and family reunification, another 2 to 3 million Muslims will join in 2018. And that's guaranteed to continue in the next few years. In 12 years, today's six-year-olds are grown and go to vote, maybe even two years earlier, at the age of 16.
> 
> Germans do not have to be surprised if ethnic cleansing also takes place in Germany. But the suicidal Germans do not want to know about it. By contrast, all the naive, unrealistic, uneducated and idiotic leftists and do-gooders dream of a peaceful multicultural state. What is the name of this mental illness? Socialism, Islamism or communism?
> 
> The comments in square brackets are from the admin.




Good propaganda piece by white supremacists.

There are some tidbits of truth there- some Rohinga have killed Buddhists in Myanmar- but the article completely ignores that Buddhists have also been killing the Rohinga since WW2.

Tell me more though how any actions by part of a minority group- justifies the rape of women and children?


----------



## Vastator

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historical situation is complex...but nothing in any way even remotely justifies what is being done to these people.  If you start to accept that the state has these rights to do what it may to its people then does that justify what the Nazis did?  What ISIS did in attempting to create their “state”?  What is being done to Egypt’s Coptic community?  Stalin’s treatment of the Ukrainians and other minorities?  Does Spain have the right to exterminate the Bask minority for the violence of some of their separatists?   Does Turkey, Iran and Iraq have the right to slaughter their Kurdish minorities because of the violence of some of its separatists?
> 
> I am also curious about this constant refrain...but if they had left peacefully...where are 800,000 people, mostly very poor agricultural people going to go?  What is peaceful about being shot in the back while fleeing? Can anyone tell me without resorting to some violent action some Muslim somewhere else in the world has engaged in?
> 
> Tracing history: Tension between Rohingya Muslims, Buddhists date back to British rule
> 
> *Tracing history: Tension between Rohingya Muslims, Buddhists date back to British rule*
> *As part of their divide-and-rule policy, British colonists favoured Muslims at the expense of other groups. They recruited them as soldiers during World War II, pitting them against Buddhists.*
> 
> When did they first arrive in Myanmar?
> 
> By some accounts, they are descendants of Arab, Turkish or Mongol traders and soldiers who in the 15th Century migrated to Rakhine state, previously called the Kingdom of Arakan.
> 
> Other historians say they emigrated from Bangladesh in several waves, a widely held view among most Burmese.
> 
> For centuries the small Muslim minority lived peacefully alongside Buddhists in the independent kingdom, some were even advisors to Buddhist royals, according to historians.
> 
> Upheaval ensued from the late 18th century.
> 
> In 1784 the kingdom was conquered by the Burmese and later by the British following the first Anglo-Burmese war of 1824-1826.
> 
> Under British rule, a large number arrived to work as farmers and later as military recruits.
> 
> “In the 1830s there was a massive influx of Muslim peasants from neighbouring Bengal, mostly to work in the agriculture sector,” said Sophie Boisseau du Rocher, Southeast Asia expert at the French Institute for International Relations.
> 
> By 1912, more than 30 percent of the population of Arakan state were Muslim, up from five percent in 1869, according to British census data cited by historian Jacques Leider.
> 
> 
> If they weren’t Muslim...would you believe them or the authoritarian brutal regime that is doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> While you are busy despairing in the events unfolding in Myanmar take a good long, hard look at what is actually happening. Then look at your own belief system..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm what belief system do you have that would agree with the systemic rape of women and children?
> 
> See, in my belief system- the rape of women and children- regardless of what religion they are- is wrong.
Click to expand...

I believe in reality. And reality doesn’t require that anyone agree with it...


----------



## RodISHI

Syriusly said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Myanmar: Since 1947, Rohingya Muslims have been killing Buddhists *
> 19 Sep
> Source: Vedic Upasana Peeth - Translated by EuropeNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Often there is a misconception about the clashes between the Muslim Rohingyas and the Buddhist Burmese in the Rakhina, about the many dead and injured on both sides. Therefore, it should be attempted at this point to present a fair coverage of the historical and current events, so that even those can get an idea that is not so familiar.
> 
> The Rohingyas are a Muslim minority who emigrated from Bangladesh and live in Myanmar [also called Burma or Burma]. The Muslim Rohingya multiplied in a relatively short time in large numbers, but without any family planning [1] or economic considerations because of their limited resources. As a result, the indigenous [Buddhist] population in this area became a minority, their land was taken from them, and instead it was given to the growing population of the Rohingya.
> 
> [1] In other words, the Bangladeshi Muslims robbed the Burmese of the land. What happened next is called in Germany a birth jihad, with further land grabbing. Why did the Burmese allow this? In Germany, exactly the same thing will happen in a few years. The Germans are so stupid and let millions of Muslims immigrate to Germany. One day they will also rob the Germans of the land and drive them away.
> 
> 
> 
> Bengal was an independent state from the 6th century. After the independence of India from British colonial rule in 1947, the Indian states West Bengal and Tripura were formed in the west of Bengal, in the eastern part was created in 1971, the state of Bangladesh.
> 
> The Rohingya call themselves indigenous to the state of Rakhine (see above), while the Burmese historians say that they immigrated from Bengal to Burma, mainly during the period of British rule in Burma and, to a lesser degree, after Burma's independence in the year 1948 and the liberation war in Bangladesh in 1971.
> 
> Under the rule of Burmese General Ne Win , the Burmese passed a national law that denied Rohingya citizenship, in line with the wishes of the vast majority of Burmese (96%). The decision was also made because the Rohingyas had rebelled against the government for several decades, with support from outside Islamist forces, mainly separatist movements and extremist groups, including al-Qaeda. The Islamic separatists wanted to transform Rakhine into an independent Islamic state.
> 
> The rebellions of the Rohingya in western Myanmar were riots in the northern part of Rakhine State (also known as Arakan), carried out by insurgents belonging to the Rohingya ethnic minority. Most of the clashes took place in Maungaw district, which borders Bangladesh.
> 
> Local Mujahideen groups rebelled against Burmese government forces from 1947 to 1961 to try to split off the majority of the Rohingya-inhabited Mayu Peninsula in the northern part of Rakhine State, Myanmar, and then connect it to East Pakistan (now Bangladesh). In the late 1950s, they lost a lot of supporters and surrendered to the Burmese government forces.
> 
> Rohingya's modern uprisings in northern Rakhine began in 2001, although Roweya majority MEP Shwe Maung dismissed allegations that new Islamist rebel groups had begun to operate on the border with Bangladesh. The last incident reported was in October 2016, when clashes broke out on the Myanmar border with Bangladesh, with Rohingya rebels suspected of having links with foreign Islamists.
> 
> Although the Rohingya are located in Burma for several generations, they make up about 4% of the population of Myanmar. On the other hand, Muslim men were constantly abusing, brutally raping and killing Buddhists in Rakhine, followed by murders of Muslim Rohingyas (in retaliation), sparking uprisings between the Buddhists in Rakhine and the Rohingya Muslims. It was not a one-sided massacre, but a local uprising with victims on both sides.
> 
> The matter became more serious as the Rohingya also killed monks. Mostly they were beheaded. At least 19 such murders of monks were reported within a few months as the monks sided with the indigenous people fighting the Rohingyas. [If you have Muslims in the country, you do not need hangmen anymore.]
> 
> The question we all have to ask ourselves is, why are Muslims killing Christians? Why do Muslims kill other Muslims pretty much all over the world? None of the Buddhists we know wanted or want to kill Muslims, at least not for religious reasons.
> 
> Muslims have little tolerance for proselytism [1], which means there are no problems with other religions as long as one stays with his religion and does not try to convert others. Christians have had to learn this long ago, although they continue to do so, but without being aggressive, the Hindus never had such ambitions and the Buddhists do not, but the Muslims ... well
> 
> [1] Sura 4:89 calls Muslims to kill Muslims when they leave Islam.
> 
> On the other hand, the Rohingyas communities are very conservative regarding inter-religious marriages [marriages between Muslims and Hindus and Buddhists]. Sometimes Muslims punish and kill women when they marry Hindus or Buddhists. But the Muslim men like to marry Buddhist women and convert them to Islam. This does not appeal to some conservative groups of the Buddhist majority, for obvious reasons.
> 
> The Christians and the Hindus, the second and fourth largest community within the population of Burma integrates nicely, although many Christian ethnic groups oppose the Buddhist Banar (Kachin, Chin, Karen, etc. (Burmese ethnic groups)), so are the disputes rather historical, or territorial, or resources, but never religious. Even insulting a religion, ANY religion for whatever reason, is illegal in Myanmar and you would end up in jail within a few hours. And that will be actively implemented, probably for a good reason.
> 
> The Rohingya Muslims were welcomed in the beginning as historians say. There were few or no problems at the beginning. Problems like rebellions happened later, but an agreement was reached and they were disarmed in the 1960s. Although there were minor conflicts between the two communities, nothing serious happened until five years ago *when Muslims gathered in large numbers, went out on the streets and killed the minority natives in their area* [Germany's future]. Then, for their part, the Burmese Buddhists began counterattacking the Muslims who killed their brothers and sisters in the Rohingya area.
> 
> Therefore, it is important to understand that the Buddhists do not kill the Muslims, but the native Buddhists in Rakhine fought against the Muslim rebels [Islamic jihadists] who *are literally out to ethnic cleansing in the state of Rakhine* . If it were the guilt of the Buddhists, then they would certainly have attacked the Christians. At least they would have discriminated against Christians somehow, because Christians are after all the second largest religious community in Burma. But that never happened.
> 
> So you have to say that the riots can not be described as religious wars. It is a political war in which indigenous Buddhists seek to protect their lives from Muslim invaders belonging to an immigrant community. Not only is it trying to grow in disturbing numbers, but it is also trying to convert the natives by force to their faith through direct and indirect means.
> 
> Worse, they call on the Rohingyas' Muslim men to marry Buddhists, but they forbid the Muslim Rohingya women from marrying Buddhists. It is a rebellion that the Muslim Rohingyas started by attacking Buddhists. The opposite is simply not true, although it is believed worldwide. It is the Muslim Rohingyas who kill people and call Allahu Akhbar [as everywhere in the world]. Not a single Buddhist would normally come up with the idea of killing Muslims. But her survival is now a priority and that's what makes her fight back. [2]
> 
> [2] Not otherwise in the Philippines. No sooner did the Muslims on the southern Philippine island of Mindanao make up 20 percent of the population than Islamic terror began. Meanwhile, President Rodrigo Duterte has imposed martial law. Now he militarily fights the Muslims. tagesschau.de: 20 million Filipinos under martial law
> 
> In Indonesia, too, that for a long time was considered a liberal Islamic model state, now terror and violence prevail: Indonesia: The end of an Islamic model state And in a few years, the same thing is guaranteed to happen in Germany. Why are the Germans so stupid and do not learn from history? It seems to me that they prefer to be slaughtered.
> 
> For more than 50 years, Buddhists in Burma have been experiencing how the Muslim Rohingya apparently fight against them for no reason except that they want to create a separate Islamic region in Burma with financial support from extremist organizations and the Middle East and with additional help the neighboring Islamic states of Pakistan and Bangladesh. It's the last option they have, despite the obvious problems that come with it. For the Buddhists it is simply a question of whether they are willing to die at the hands of the Muslim separatists, or if they want to try to continue living by fighting for it. [3]
> 
> About 50 percent of six-year-olds in most German cities have a migrant background, in the majority of a Muslim. In Frankfurt / Main even 75.61% of six-year-olds have   a migration background . Thanks to Angela Merkel and her CDU voters and family reunification, another 2 to 3 million Muslims will join in 2018. And that's guaranteed to continue in the next few years. In 12 years, today's six-year-olds are grown and go to vote, maybe even two years earlier, at the age of 16.
> 
> Germans do not have to be surprised if ethnic cleansing also takes place in Germany. But the suicidal Germans do not want to know about it. By contrast, all the naive, unrealistic, uneducated and idiotic leftists and do-gooders dream of a peaceful multicultural state. What is the name of this mental illness? Socialism, Islamism or communism?
> 
> The comments in square brackets are from the admin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good propaganda piece by white supremacists.
> 
> There are some tidbits of truth there- some Rohinga have killed Buddhists in Myanmar- but the article completely ignores that Buddhists have also been killing the Rohinga since WW2.
> 
> Tell me more though how any actions by part of a minority group- justifies the rape of women and children?
Click to expand...

Tell me what kind of idiot thinks that their wives and children won't become targets when they hide among them?  Why do you try to justify the actions of your beloved terrorist?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you start to accept that the state has these rights to do what it may to its people then does that justify what the Nazis did?
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to justify what Israel is doing in Gaza and the West Bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison between what Myanmar is doing and what is Israel is doing...just saying.
Click to expand...

There sure is a comparison. Both country's are defending themselves, and each country is faced with Islamic terror.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coyote is changing the subject and making Islam a wicked victim of the new Nazis who now are also Buddhists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
Click to expand...

You keep forgetting it is alright with Muhammad to rape the women and enslave or convert the children. And what is a kind of ethnic group? The kind you can prop up with lies like the Palestinians?


----------



## Tilly

The ‘rohingya’ have not only been training for terrorism in growing numbers in Bangladesh and Pakistan with several terrorist groups including the Pakistani Taliban, but they have been attacking and slaughtering the police, raping women, murdering Buddhist monks, and raping and hacking up local Hindu’s.
  Mass graves of massacred Hindu’s have been found, but the press seem to have decided some time ago to ignore the atrocities the ‘rohingya’ indulge in - in favour of being completely one sided.  
The ‘rohingya’ terrorists are also joined by young men and boys from the villages in their attacks.  
What with the training and the fact that the terrorists are growing in numbers, and that young men not formally recruited also join in when required, it is a problem that cannot be ignored unless Myanmar is expected to be stupid enough give up land from which further organising, more terrorism and land grabs will be launched.


----------



## irosie91

so?     the muslims in Myanmar are---unwelcomed impoverished muslims from east Pakistan----now called
BANGLDESH------what else is new.    CULTURALLY-----Bengalis are NOT arabs, mongols or turks.   CULTURALLY    they are not even WEST PAKISTANIS   (generally Urdu speakers)    THEY ARE 
BENGALIS  and the Burmese never got along with them.    Sadly ---east Pakistan is and sorta always
has been a mess-------even the west Pakistanis went out of their way to MURDER THEM    (remember--
circa 1971---BLOODY WAR!!!)      (Bengali is an ethnicity)


----------



## irosie91

Tehon said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you start to accept that the state has these rights to do what it may to its people then does that justify what the Nazis did?
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to justify what Israel is doing in Gaza and the West Bank.
Click to expand...


what is Israel doing in Gaza and Samaria?


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coyote is changing the subject and making Islam a wicked victim of the new Nazis who now are also Buddhists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
Click to expand...


where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
the muslims of Burma are being raped.


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coyote is changing the subject and making Islam a wicked victim of the new Nazis who now are also Buddhists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
Click to expand...


Of course you are not 'convinced' that the 'muslims' are being raped.

Just like so many westerners weren't 'convinced' that the Holocaust was happening. 


However, unlike in 1940, we actually have people documenting the rape and murder of these unfortunate people by the Army of Myanmar.
Rohingya Were Raped Systematically by Myanmar’s Military, Report Says

But a report on the Rohingya released early Thursday by Human Rights Watch, which focused on sexual violence, said that the raping of women and girls appeared to be even more widespread and systematic than earlier suspected, and that uniformed members of Myanmar’s military were responsible for it.

The report was based on interviews with 52 Rohingya women and girls who had fled to neighboring Bangladesh, including 29 survivors of rape from 19 different villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine State.

Human Rights Watch said the report’s conclusions also drew from interviews with 17 representatives of humanitarian organizations providing health services to Rohingya women and girls in Bangladesh refugee camps, as well as Bangladeshi health officials.

It found that Myanmar security forces had “raped and sexually assaulted women and girls both during major attacks on villages but also in the weeks prior to these major attacks sometimes after repeated harassment.”

Continue reading the main story
Advertisement

Continue reading the main story
In every case, the report said, “the perpetrators were uniformed members of security forces, almost all military personnel.”

While Human Rights Watch did not estimate the number of rapes, it said that dozens and “sometimes hundreds of cases” had been reported by aid groups working with refugees in the camps, and that they “likely only represent a proportion” of the total.

“All but one of the rapes reported to Human Rights Watch were gang rapes, involving two or more perpetrators,” the report said. “In eight cases women and girls reported being raped by five or more soldiers. They described being raped in their homes and while fleeing burning villages.”


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> so?     the muslims in Myanmar are---unwelcomed impoverished muslims from east Pakistan-



So they deserve to be raped, murdered, and their villages burned, and their belongings stolen?


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coyote is changing the subject and making Islam a wicked victim of the new Nazis who now are also Buddhists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep forgetting it is alright with Muhammad to rape the women and enslave or convert the children. And what is a kind of ethnic group? The kind you can prop up with lies like the Palestinians?
Click to expand...


See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.


----------



## Lastamender

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coyote is changing the subject and making Islam a wicked victim of the new Nazis who now are also Buddhists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
Click to expand...

They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep forgetting it is alright with Muhammad to rape the women and enslave or convert the children. And what is a kind of ethnic group? The kind you can prop up with lies like the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
Click to expand...

That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality. 

You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep forgetting it is alright with Muhammad to rape the women and enslave or convert the children. And what is a kind of ethnic group? The kind you can prop up with lies like the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
Click to expand...


Sorry- you don't get stop me from preaching against rape and murder- no matter how much you approve of some rape and murder.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.
Click to expand...


There is not one of you Islamophobes here who has actually condemned the rape and murder of the Rohinga. Instead you have all provided various rationalizations why we shouldn't care. 

Do you see a pattern? I do.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep forgetting it is alright with Muhammad to rape the women and enslave or convert the children. And what is a kind of ethnic group? The kind you can prop up with lies like the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry- you don't get stop me from preaching against rape and murder- no matter how much you approve of some rape and murder.
Click to expand...

Why do you keep lying about that? I do not approve of those things. You are perpetuating an invented fact with no actual backing but your opinion. It is not working for you.

If you wish to be made a fool of more, you can continue.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is not one of you Islamophobes here who has actually condemned the rape and murder of the Rohinga. Instead you have all provided various rationalizations why we shouldn't care.
> 
> Do you see a pattern? I do.
Click to expand...

I see someone stupid enough to use the word "Islamophobia".


----------



## flewism

Is this one of the Shithole countries that a high percentage of the US population want us to emulate?


----------



## Tehon

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you start to accept that the state has these rights to do what it may to its people then does that justify what the Nazis did?
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to justify what Israel is doing in Gaza and the West Bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison between what Myanmar is doing and what is Israel is doing...just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure is a comparison. Both country's are defending themselves, and each country is faced with Islamic terror.
Click to expand...

I was right, Coyote


----------



## xyz

longknife said:


> Muslims send out suicide bombers to kill innocent civilians. They throw gays off of roofs. They throw acid in the face of women who do not show their beliefs. They disfigure and abuse their own wives.


Do you have any proof Rohingya are doing this?

And what's a fall off a Rohingya roof? 8 feet?


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting it is alright with Muhammad to rape the women and enslave or convert the children. And what is a kind of ethnic group? The kind you can prop up with lies like the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry- you don't get stop me from preaching against rape and murder- no matter how much you approve of some rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep lying about that? I do not approve of those things. You are perpetuating an invented fact with no actual backing but your opinion. It is not working for you.
> 
> If you wish to be made a fool of more, you can continue.
Click to expand...


You have repeatedly said you think countries can do whatever they want with the people there.

How is that not approval of the rape and murder being done in Myanmar?


----------



## Syriusly

flewism said:


> Is this one of the Shithole countries that a high percentage of the US population want us to emulate?



This is one of the countries that the contards in this thread have no problem with the murder and rape happening there by the government forces.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is not one of you Islamophobes here who has actually condemned the rape and murder of the Rohinga. Instead you have all provided various rationalizations why we shouldn't care.
> 
> Do you see a pattern? I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see someone stupid enough to use the word "Islamophobia".
Click to expand...


I can see that I can read a dictionary- and you are another stupid contard who would prefer to pretend definitions don't exist.


----------



## Tilly

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coyote is changing the subject and making Islam a wicked victim of the new Nazis who now are also Buddhists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
Click to expand...

There are very few, if any, independent observers there. It is largely based on the word of the ‘rohingya’.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting it is alright with Muhammad to rape the women and enslave or convert the children. And what is a kind of ethnic group? The kind you can prop up with lies like the Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry- you don't get stop me from preaching against rape and murder- no matter how much you approve of some rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep lying about that? I do not approve of those things. You are perpetuating an invented fact with no actual backing but your opinion. It is not working for you.
> 
> If you wish to be made a fool of more, you can continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have repeatedly said you think countries can do whatever they want with the people there.
> 
> How is that not approval of the rape and murder being done in Myanmar?
Click to expand...

No, it is approval to determine their own destiny. You just can't conflate that with the approval of the method at your convenience. Got that?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.
Click to expand...

Nope just you and Vas based on your actual statements here. Myanmar has refused access to observers.  However Myanmar already has an established reputation for their soldiers raping, sexual slavery, human trafficking etc preceding the current situation with the Rohinga.  When you have evidence of trauma and eye witness accounts from not dozens but thousands, it reaches the point of compelling.

I seriously doubt ISIS allowed independent observers in yet I heard no one express doubt that they had been raped as IRosie has.

It is easier to be skeptical when it is just a few claims and it comes down to he said she said...but not in these numbers and not with Myanmar’s own history of brutality.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry- you don't get stop me from preaching against rape and murder- no matter how much you approve of some rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep lying about that? I do not approve of those things. You are perpetuating an invented fact with no actual backing but your opinion. It is not working for you.
> 
> If you wish to be made a fool of more, you can continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have repeatedly said you think countries can do whatever they want with the people there.
> 
> How is that not approval of the rape and murder being done in Myanmar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is approval to determine their own destiny. You just can't conflate that with the approval of the method at your convenience. Got that?
Click to expand...

You placed zero ZERO qualifications on your statement.  In fact it has been quoted back verbatim to you by several different people. You went on explaining how Muslims had it coming to them.  Then you doubled down on rationalizing how they deserve this by pointing out what some Muslims have done in other places.  

What would a person assume your meaning to be?

The conflict with the Rohinga minority goes back to independence. It isn’t a Muslim insurgency.  These are just ordinary people, not extremists, not jihadists.  MYANMAR is their home.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coyote is changing the subject and making Islam a wicked victim of the new Nazis who now are also Buddhists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep forgetting it is alright with Muhammad to rape the women and enslave or convert the children. And what is a kind of ethnic group? The kind you can prop up with lies like the Palestinians?
Click to expand...

Oh.  More justification for the atrocities being committed against the Rohinga.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope just you and Vas based on your actual statements here. Myanmar has refused access to observers.  However Myanmar already has an established reputation for their soldiers raping, sexual slavery, human trafficking etc preceding the current situation with the Rohinga.  When you have evidence of trauma and eye witness accounts from not dozens but thousands, it reaches the point of compelling.
> 
> I seriously doubt ISIS allowed independent observers in yet I heard no one express doubt that they had been raped as IRosie has.
> 
> It is easier to be skeptical when it is just a few claims and it comes down to he said she said...but not in these numbers and not with Myanmar’s own history of brutality.
Click to expand...

Based upon our actual statements and your bias. Your opinion means 0.


----------



## Coyote

RodISHI said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Myanmar: Since 1947, Rohingya Muslims have been killing Buddhists *
> 19 Sep
> Source: Vedic Upasana Peeth - Translated by EuropeNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Often there is a misconception about the clashes between the Muslim Rohingyas and the Buddhist Burmese in the Rakhina, about the many dead and injured on both sides. Therefore, it should be attempted at this point to present a fair coverage of the historical and current events, so that even those can get an idea that is not so familiar.
> 
> The Rohingyas are a Muslim minority who emigrated from Bangladesh and live in Myanmar [also called Burma or Burma]. The Muslim Rohingya multiplied in a relatively short time in large numbers, but without any family planning [1] or economic considerations because of their limited resources. As a result, the indigenous [Buddhist] population in this area became a minority, their land was taken from them, and instead it was given to the growing population of the Rohingya.
> 
> [1] In other words, the Bangladeshi Muslims robbed the Burmese of the land. What happened next is called in Germany a birth jihad, with further land grabbing. Why did the Burmese allow this? In Germany, exactly the same thing will happen in a few years. The Germans are so stupid and let millions of Muslims immigrate to Germany. One day they will also rob the Germans of the land and drive them away.
> 
> 
> 
> Bengal was an independent state from the 6th century. After the independence of India from British colonial rule in 1947, the Indian states West Bengal and Tripura were formed in the west of Bengal, in the eastern part was created in 1971, the state of Bangladesh.
> 
> The Rohingya call themselves indigenous to the state of Rakhine (see above), while the Burmese historians say that they immigrated from Bengal to Burma, mainly during the period of British rule in Burma and, to a lesser degree, after Burma's independence in the year 1948 and the liberation war in Bangladesh in 1971.
> 
> Under the rule of Burmese General Ne Win , the Burmese passed a national law that denied Rohingya citizenship, in line with the wishes of the vast majority of Burmese (96%). The decision was also made because the Rohingyas had rebelled against the government for several decades, with support from outside Islamist forces, mainly separatist movements and extremist groups, including al-Qaeda. The Islamic separatists wanted to transform Rakhine into an independent Islamic state.
> 
> The rebellions of the Rohingya in western Myanmar were riots in the northern part of Rakhine State (also known as Arakan), carried out by insurgents belonging to the Rohingya ethnic minority. Most of the clashes took place in Maungaw district, which borders Bangladesh.
> 
> Local Mujahideen groups rebelled against Burmese government forces from 1947 to 1961 to try to split off the majority of the Rohingya-inhabited Mayu Peninsula in the northern part of Rakhine State, Myanmar, and then connect it to East Pakistan (now Bangladesh). In the late 1950s, they lost a lot of supporters and surrendered to the Burmese government forces.
> 
> Rohingya's modern uprisings in northern Rakhine began in 2001, although Roweya majority MEP Shwe Maung dismissed allegations that new Islamist rebel groups had begun to operate on the border with Bangladesh. The last incident reported was in October 2016, when clashes broke out on the Myanmar border with Bangladesh, with Rohingya rebels suspected of having links with foreign Islamists.
> 
> Although the Rohingya are located in Burma for several generations, they make up about 4% of the population of Myanmar. On the other hand, Muslim men were constantly abusing, brutally raping and killing Buddhists in Rakhine, followed by murders of Muslim Rohingyas (in retaliation), sparking uprisings between the Buddhists in Rakhine and the Rohingya Muslims. It was not a one-sided massacre, but a local uprising with victims on both sides.
> 
> The matter became more serious as the Rohingya also killed monks. Mostly they were beheaded. At least 19 such murders of monks were reported within a few months as the monks sided with the indigenous people fighting the Rohingyas. [If you have Muslims in the country, you do not need hangmen anymore.]
> 
> The question we all have to ask ourselves is, why are Muslims killing Christians? Why do Muslims kill other Muslims pretty much all over the world? None of the Buddhists we know wanted or want to kill Muslims, at least not for religious reasons.
> 
> Muslims have little tolerance for proselytism [1], which means there are no problems with other religions as long as one stays with his religion and does not try to convert others. Christians have had to learn this long ago, although they continue to do so, but without being aggressive, the Hindus never had such ambitions and the Buddhists do not, but the Muslims ... well
> 
> [1] Sura 4:89 calls Muslims to kill Muslims when they leave Islam.
> 
> On the other hand, the Rohingyas communities are very conservative regarding inter-religious marriages [marriages between Muslims and Hindus and Buddhists]. Sometimes Muslims punish and kill women when they marry Hindus or Buddhists. But the Muslim men like to marry Buddhist women and convert them to Islam. This does not appeal to some conservative groups of the Buddhist majority, for obvious reasons.
> 
> The Christians and the Hindus, the second and fourth largest community within the population of Burma integrates nicely, although many Christian ethnic groups oppose the Buddhist Banar (Kachin, Chin, Karen, etc. (Burmese ethnic groups)), so are the disputes rather historical, or territorial, or resources, but never religious. Even insulting a religion, ANY religion for whatever reason, is illegal in Myanmar and you would end up in jail within a few hours. And that will be actively implemented, probably for a good reason.
> 
> The Rohingya Muslims were welcomed in the beginning as historians say. There were few or no problems at the beginning. Problems like rebellions happened later, but an agreement was reached and they were disarmed in the 1960s. Although there were minor conflicts between the two communities, nothing serious happened until five years ago *when Muslims gathered in large numbers, went out on the streets and killed the minority natives in their area* [Germany's future]. Then, for their part, the Burmese Buddhists began counterattacking the Muslims who killed their brothers and sisters in the Rohingya area.
> 
> Therefore, it is important to understand that the Buddhists do not kill the Muslims, but the native Buddhists in Rakhine fought against the Muslim rebels [Islamic jihadists] who *are literally out to ethnic cleansing in the state of Rakhine* . If it were the guilt of the Buddhists, then they would certainly have attacked the Christians. At least they would have discriminated against Christians somehow, because Christians are after all the second largest religious community in Burma. But that never happened.
> 
> So you have to say that the riots can not be described as religious wars. It is a political war in which indigenous Buddhists seek to protect their lives from Muslim invaders belonging to an immigrant community. Not only is it trying to grow in disturbing numbers, but it is also trying to convert the natives by force to their faith through direct and indirect means.
> 
> Worse, they call on the Rohingyas' Muslim men to marry Buddhists, but they forbid the Muslim Rohingya women from marrying Buddhists. It is a rebellion that the Muslim Rohingyas started by attacking Buddhists. The opposite is simply not true, although it is believed worldwide. It is the Muslim Rohingyas who kill people and call Allahu Akhbar [as everywhere in the world]. Not a single Buddhist would normally come up with the idea of killing Muslims. But her survival is now a priority and that's what makes her fight back. [2]
> 
> [2] Not otherwise in the Philippines. No sooner did the Muslims on the southern Philippine island of Mindanao make up 20 percent of the population than Islamic terror began. Meanwhile, President Rodrigo Duterte has imposed martial law. Now he militarily fights the Muslims. tagesschau.de: 20 million Filipinos under martial law
> 
> In Indonesia, too, that for a long time was considered a liberal Islamic model state, now terror and violence prevail: Indonesia: The end of an Islamic model state And in a few years, the same thing is guaranteed to happen in Germany. Why are the Germans so stupid and do not learn from history? It seems to me that they prefer to be slaughtered.
> 
> For more than 50 years, Buddhists in Burma have been experiencing how the Muslim Rohingya apparently fight against them for no reason except that they want to create a separate Islamic region in Burma with financial support from extremist organizations and the Middle East and with additional help the neighboring Islamic states of Pakistan and Bangladesh. It's the last option they have, despite the obvious problems that come with it. For the Buddhists it is simply a question of whether they are willing to die at the hands of the Muslim separatists, or if they want to try to continue living by fighting for it. [3]
> 
> About 50 percent of six-year-olds in most German cities have a migrant background, in the majority of a Muslim. In Frankfurt / Main even 75.61% of six-year-olds have   a migration background . Thanks to Angela Merkel and her CDU voters and family reunification, another 2 to 3 million Muslims will join in 2018. And that's guaranteed to continue in the next few years. In 12 years, today's six-year-olds are grown and go to vote, maybe even two years earlier, at the age of 16.
> 
> Germans do not have to be surprised if ethnic cleansing also takes place in Germany. But the suicidal Germans do not want to know about it. By contrast, all the naive, unrealistic, uneducated and idiotic leftists and do-gooders dream of a peaceful multicultural state. What is the name of this mental illness? Socialism, Islamism or communism?
> 
> The comments in square brackets are from the admin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good propaganda piece by white supremacists.
> 
> There are some tidbits of truth there- some Rohinga have killed Buddhists in Myanmar- but the article completely ignores that Buddhists have also been killing the Rohinga since WW2.
> 
> Tell me more though how any actions by part of a minority group- justifies the rape of women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what kind of idiot thinks that their wives and children won't become targets when they hide among them?  Why do you try to justify the actions of your beloved terrorist?
Click to expand...

Why do you justify genocide?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coyote is changing the subject and making Islam a wicked victim of the new Nazis who now are also Buddhists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
Click to expand...



U.N. medics see evidence of rape in Myanmar army 'cleansing' campaign

COX‘S BAZAR, Bangladesh (Reuters) - Doctors treating some of the 429,000 Rohingya Muslims who have fled to Bangladesh from Myanmar in recent weeks have seen dozens of women with injuries consistent with violent sexual attacks, U.N. clinicians and other health workers said.

Doctors at a clinic run by the U.N’s International Organization for Migration (IOM) at the Leda makeshift refugee say they treated hundreds of women with injuries they said were from violent sexual assaults during the army operation in October and November.

There have been fewer rapes reported among the influx of refugees since August, said Dr. Niranta Kumar, the clinic’s health coordinator, but those they have seen have injuries suggesting “more aggressive” attacks on women.

Examinations often find injuries suggesting forced penetration, beating *and even what looked like intentional cutting of the genitals, doctors said. *

“We found skin marks, it showed a very forceful attack, an inhuman attack,” said IOM medical officer Dr Tasnuba Nourin.

She had seen incidents of vaginal tearing, bite marks and signs that *seemed to show a firearm was used to penetrate women, she said. *

Among the new influx of Rohingya she had treated at least five women who appeared to have been recently raped, she said, adding that in each case the physical injuries observed were consistent with the patient’s account of what had happened.




This is the same sort of barbarism we have seen in the Congo conflict and what was done to the Yazidi by ISIS.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope just you and Vas based on your actual statements here. Myanmar has refused access to observers.  However Myanmar already has an established reputation for their soldiers raping, sexual slavery, human trafficking etc preceding the current situation with the Rohinga.  When you have evidence of trauma and eye witness accounts from not dozens but thousands, it reaches the point of compelling.
> 
> I seriously doubt ISIS allowed independent observers in yet I heard no one express doubt that they had been raped as IRosie has.
> 
> It is easier to be skeptical when it is just a few claims and it comes down to he said she said...but not in these numbers and not with Myanmar’s own history of brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based upon our actual statements and your bias. Your opinion means 0.
Click to expand...




Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep forgetting it is alright with Muhammad to rape the women and enslave or convert the children. And what is a kind of ethnic group? The kind you can prop up with lies like the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
Click to expand...

Ok. Let’s go back to the beginning and start all over.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope just you and Vas based on your actual statements here. Myanmar has refused access to observers.  However Myanmar already has an established reputation for their soldiers raping, sexual slavery, human trafficking etc preceding the current situation with the Rohinga.  When you have evidence of trauma and eye witness accounts from not dozens but thousands, it reaches the point of compelling.
> 
> I seriously doubt ISIS allowed independent observers in yet I heard no one express doubt that they had been raped as IRosie has.
> 
> It is easier to be skeptical when it is just a few claims and it comes down to he said she said...but not in these numbers and not with Myanmar’s own history of brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based upon our actual statements and your bias. Your opinion means 0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep forgetting it is alright with Muhammad to rape the women and enslave or convert the children. And what is a kind of ethnic group? The kind you can prop up with lies like the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Let’s go back to the beginning and start all over.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
Click to expand...

It is not up to me or you, is it? Do you want to deal with the reality that wherever Islam goes violence follows?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> 
> 
> They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope just you and Vas based on your actual statements here. Myanmar has refused access to observers.  However Myanmar already has an established reputation for their soldiers raping, sexual slavery, human trafficking etc preceding the current situation with the Rohinga.  When you have evidence of trauma and eye witness accounts from not dozens but thousands, it reaches the point of compelling.
> 
> I seriously doubt ISIS allowed independent observers in yet I heard no one express doubt that they had been raped as IRosie has.
> 
> It is easier to be skeptical when it is just a few claims and it comes down to he said she said...but not in these numbers and not with Myanmar’s own history of brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based upon our actual statements and your bias. Your opinion means 0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep forgetting it is alright with Muhammad to rape the women and enslave or convert the children. And what is a kind of ethnic group? The kind you can prop up with lies like the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Let’s go back to the beginning and start all over.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not up to me or you, is it? Do you want to deal with the reality that wherever Islam goes violence follows?
Click to expand...

Can you answer the question?


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> 
> 
> They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope just you and Vas based on your actual statements here. Myanmar has refused access to observers.  However Myanmar already has an established reputation for their soldiers raping, sexual slavery, human trafficking etc preceding the current situation with the Rohinga.  When you have evidence of trauma and eye witness accounts from not dozens but thousands, it reaches the point of compelling.
> 
> I seriously doubt ISIS allowed independent observers in yet I heard no one express doubt that they had been raped as IRosie has.
> 
> It is easier to be skeptical when it is just a few claims and it comes down to he said she said...but not in these numbers and not with Myanmar’s own history of brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based upon our actual statements and your bias. Your opinion means 0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep forgetting it is alright with Muhammad to rape the women and enslave or convert the children. And what is a kind of ethnic group? The kind you can prop up with lies like the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Let’s go back to the beginning and start all over.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not up to me or you, is it? Do you want to deal with the reality that wherever Islam goes violence follows?
Click to expand...


We all have a choice- we can condemn rape and murder- or sit silently back while women and children are raped and murdered.

The difference between yourself and myself is that I am opposed to rape and murder regardless of whether the victims are Muslim- or the attackers are Muslim.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope just you and Vas based on your actual statements here. Myanmar has refused access to observers.  However Myanmar already has an established reputation for their soldiers raping, sexual slavery, human trafficking etc preceding the current situation with the Rohinga.  When you have evidence of trauma and eye witness accounts from not dozens but thousands, it reaches the point of compelling.
> 
> I seriously doubt ISIS allowed independent observers in yet I heard no one express doubt that they had been raped as IRosie has.
> 
> It is easier to be skeptical when it is just a few claims and it comes down to he said she said...but not in these numbers and not with Myanmar’s own history of brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based upon our actual statements and your bias. Your opinion means 0.
Click to expand...


Based up;on your actual statements and your bias- you are okay with murder and rape- if it is done to the Rohinga.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope just you and Vas based on your actual statements here. Myanmar has refused access to observers.  However Myanmar already has an established reputation for their soldiers raping, sexual slavery, human trafficking etc preceding the current situation with the Rohinga.  When you have evidence of trauma and eye witness accounts from not dozens but thousands, it reaches the point of compelling.
> 
> I seriously doubt ISIS allowed independent observers in yet I heard no one express doubt that they had been raped as IRosie has.
> 
> It is easier to be skeptical when it is just a few claims and it comes down to he said she said...but not in these numbers and not with Myanmar’s own history of brutality.
Click to expand...


you have something on   "BURMESE BUDDHIST HISTORY OF BRUTALITY AND SEXUAL TRAFFICING 
OF MUSLIM CHILDREN"???       I did not know


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry- you don't get stop me from preaching against rape and murder- no matter how much you approve of some rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep lying about that? I do not approve of those things. You are perpetuating an invented fact with no actual backing but your opinion. It is not working for you.
> 
> If you wish to be made a fool of more, you can continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have repeatedly said you think countries can do whatever they want with the people there.
> 
> How is that not approval of the rape and murder being done in Myanmar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is approval to determine their own destiny. You just can't conflate that with the approval of the method at your convenience. Got that?
Click to expand...


Actually yes I can. 

You approve of a country doing whatever it wants to people.

Therefore you approve of a country raping and murdering children when that is what they are doing.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> U.N. medics see evidence of rape in Myanmar army 'cleansing' campaign
> 
> COX‘S BAZAR, Bangladesh (Reuters) - Doctors treating some of the 429,000 Rohingya Muslims who have fled to Bangladesh from Myanmar in recent weeks have seen dozens of women with injuries consistent with violent sexual attacks, U.N. clinicians and other health workers said.
> 
> Doctors at a clinic run by the U.N’s International Organization for Migration (IOM) at the Leda makeshift refugee say they treated hundreds of women with injuries they said were from violent sexual assaults during the army operation in October and November.
> 
> There have been fewer rapes reported among the influx of refugees since August, said Dr. Niranta Kumar, the clinic’s health coordinator, but those they have seen have injuries suggesting “more aggressive” attacks on women.
> 
> Examinations often find injuries suggesting forced penetration, beating *and even what looked like intentional cutting of the genitals, doctors said. *
> 
> “We found skin marks, it showed a very forceful attack, an inhuman attack,” said IOM medical officer Dr Tasnuba Nourin.
> 
> She had seen incidents of vaginal tearing, bite marks and signs that *seemed to show a firearm was used to penetrate women, she said. *
> 
> Among the new influx of Rohingya she had treated at least five women who appeared to have been recently raped, she said, adding that in each case the physical injuries observed were consistent with the patient’s account of what had happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same sort of barbarism we have seen in the Congo conflict and what was done to the Azidi by ISIS.
Click to expand...


genital cutting?     isn't that  FMG?     BTW   how many pregnant?     In East Pakistan-----(1971)  there were something like  1/4 million rapes by the west Pakistani army-------and thousands pregnant


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope just you and Vas based on your actual statements here. Myanmar has refused access to observers.  However Myanmar already has an established reputation for their soldiers raping, sexual slavery, human trafficking etc preceding the current situation with the Rohinga.  When you have evidence of trauma and eye witness accounts from not dozens but thousands, it reaches the point of compelling.
> 
> I seriously doubt ISIS allowed independent observers in yet I heard no one express doubt that they had been raped as IRosie has.
> 
> It is easier to be skeptical when it is just a few claims and it comes down to he said she said...but not in these numbers and not with Myanmar’s own history of brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based upon our actual statements and your bias. Your opinion means 0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep forgetting it is alright with Muhammad to rape the women and enslave or convert the children. And what is a kind of ethnic group? The kind you can prop up with lies like the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Let’s go back to the beginning and start all over.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
Click to expand...


where do you draw it?       Did you raise objection to the disenfranchisement of all NON MUSLIMs in
Maldives-----when it was INFLICTED.     Did you not call me a liar when I described the fact that my very own
mother-in-law had been saved from LEGAL SEXUAL SLAVERY  under the BEAUTY OF ISLAMIC law---
in the shariah shit hole in which she was born------back in the 1930s?       You got anything other than 
"I WAS RAPED BY KAFFIRIN"    as evidence?        I lived thru the post  9-11-01 months of   "A KAFIR TOUCHED MY HIJAB"   ----fake complaints in New York City.    I support the PEACEFUL disenfranchisement of  Rohyinga muslims in Myanmar and their peaceful transfer to  a muslim country which is a FAR FAR
better deal than  HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF NON MUSLIMS GOT OUT OF THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> 
> 
> They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope just you and Vas based on your actual statements here. Myanmar has refused access to observers.  However Myanmar already has an established reputation for their soldiers raping, sexual slavery, human trafficking etc preceding the current situation with the Rohinga.  When you have evidence of trauma and eye witness accounts from not dozens but thousands, it reaches the point of compelling.
> 
> I seriously doubt ISIS allowed independent observers in yet I heard no one express doubt that they had been raped as IRosie has.
> 
> It is easier to be skeptical when it is just a few claims and it comes down to he said she said...but not in these numbers and not with Myanmar’s own history of brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based upon our actual statements and your bias. Your opinion means 0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep forgetting it is alright with Muhammad to rape the women and enslave or convert the children. And what is a kind of ethnic group? The kind you can prop up with lies like the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Let’s go back to the beginning and start all over.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you draw it?       Did you raise objection to the disenfranchisement of all NON MUSLIMs in
> Maldives-----when it was INFLICTED.     Did you not call me a liar when I described the fact that my very own
> mother-in-law had been saved from LEGAL SEXUAL SLAVERY  under the BEAUTY OF ISLAMIC law---
> in the shariah shit hole in which she was born------back in the 1930s?       You got anything other than
> "I WAS RAPED BY KAFFIRIN"    as evidence?        I lived thru the post  9-11-01 months of   "A KAFIR TOUCHED MY HIJAB"   ----fake complaints in New York City.    I support the PEACEFUL disenfranchisement of  Rohyinga muslims in Myanmar and their peaceful transfer to  a muslim country which is a FAR FAR
> better deal than  HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF NON MUSLIMS GOT OUT OF THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM
Click to expand...

I keep my line clear on this.  I draw it at genocide.  No if ands or buts.  And I don’t care what their religion or ethnicity is.  And ethnic cleansing is not much better.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> U.N. medics see evidence of rape in Myanmar army 'cleansing' campaign
> 
> COX‘S BAZAR, Bangladesh (Reuters) - Doctors treating some of the 429,000 Rohingya Muslims who have fled to Bangladesh from Myanmar in recent weeks have seen dozens of women with injuries consistent with violent sexual attacks, U.N. clinicians and other health workers said.
> 
> Doctors at a clinic run by the U.N’s International Organization for Migration (IOM) at the Leda makeshift refugee say they treated hundreds of women with injuries they said were from violent sexual assaults during the army operation in October and November.
> 
> There have been fewer rapes reported among the influx of refugees since August, said Dr. Niranta Kumar, the clinic’s health coordinator, but those they have seen have injuries suggesting “more aggressive” attacks on women.
> 
> Examinations often find injuries suggesting forced penetration, beating *and even what looked like intentional cutting of the genitals, doctors said. *
> 
> “We found skin marks, it showed a very forceful attack, an inhuman attack,” said IOM medical officer Dr Tasnuba Nourin.
> 
> She had seen incidents of vaginal tearing, bite marks and signs that *seemed to show a firearm was used to penetrate women, she said. *
> 
> Among the new influx of Rohingya she had treated at least five women who appeared to have been recently raped, she said, adding that in each case the physical injuries observed were consistent with the patient’s account of what had happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same sort of barbarism we have seen in the Congo conflict and what was done to the Azidi by ISIS.
Click to expand...




Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry- you don't get stop me from preaching against rape and murder- no matter how much you approve of some rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep lying about that? I do not approve of those things. You are perpetuating an invented fact with no actual backing but your opinion. It is not working for you.
> 
> If you wish to be made a fool of more, you can continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have repeatedly said you think countries can do whatever they want with the people there.
> 
> How is that not approval of the rape and murder being done in Myanmar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is approval to determine their own destiny. You just can't conflate that with the approval of the method at your convenience. Got that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually yes I can.
> 
> You approve of a country doing whatever it wants to people.
> 
> Therefore you approve of a country raping and murdering children when that is what they are doing.
Click to expand...


I recall with GREAT CLARITY------the discussion a few years ago  -----ON SEVERAL messageboards about the   VOTE IN MALDIVES to deprive all NON MUSLIMS of citizenship as -----from schmucks like you  
"WELL -----IT WAS A DEMOCRATIC DECISION BY VOTE"    The Buddhists have the same right.    The muslims in Myanmar have a right to peaceful transfer of its muslim population  to MALDIVES.  
I am convinced that the Buddhists seek nothing more than being rid of its unwelcomed muslim
Bengali population.       Have you ever known any BENGALIS-----I have.    both hindu and muslim------
THEY DON'T MIX ALL THAT WELL   (theoretically they could----same language----they even LOOK 
THE SAME-----but they don't mix well)


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry- you don't get stop me from preaching against rape and murder- no matter how much you approve of some rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep lying about that? I do not approve of those things. You are perpetuating an invented fact with no actual backing but your opinion. It is not working for you.
> 
> If you wish to be made a fool of more, you can continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have repeatedly said you think countries can do whatever they want with the people there.
> 
> How is that not approval of the rape and murder being done in Myanmar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is approval to determine their own destiny. You just can't conflate that with the approval of the method at your convenience. Got that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually yes I can.
> 
> You approve of a country doing whatever it wants to people.
> 
> Therefore you approve of a country raping and murdering children when that is what they are doing.
Click to expand...

I accept that evil does not take sides, you don't.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just you and Vas based on your actual statements here. Myanmar has refused access to observers.  However Myanmar already has an established reputation for their soldiers raping, sexual slavery, human trafficking etc preceding the current situation with the Rohinga.  When you have evidence of trauma and eye witness accounts from not dozens but thousands, it reaches the point of compelling.
> 
> I seriously doubt ISIS allowed independent observers in yet I heard no one express doubt that they had been raped as IRosie has.
> 
> It is easier to be skeptical when it is just a few claims and it comes down to he said she said...but not in these numbers and not with Myanmar’s own history of brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based upon our actual statements and your bias. Your opinion means 0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting it is alright with Muhammad to rape the women and enslave or convert the children. And what is a kind of ethnic group? The kind you can prop up with lies like the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Let’s go back to the beginning and start all over.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you draw it?       Did you raise objection to the disenfranchisement of all NON MUSLIMs in
> Maldives-----when it was INFLICTED.     Did you not call me a liar when I described the fact that my very own
> mother-in-law had been saved from LEGAL SEXUAL SLAVERY  under the BEAUTY OF ISLAMIC law---
> in the shariah shit hole in which she was born------back in the 1930s?       You got anything other than
> "I WAS RAPED BY KAFFIRIN"    as evidence?        I lived thru the post  9-11-01 months of   "A KAFIR TOUCHED MY HIJAB"   ----fake complaints in New York City.    I support the PEACEFUL disenfranchisement of  Rohyinga muslims in Myanmar and their peaceful transfer to  a muslim country which is a FAR FAR
> better deal than  HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF NON MUSLIMS GOT OUT OF THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I keep my line clear on this.  I draw it at genocide.  No if ands or buts.  And ethnic cleansing is not much better.
Click to expand...


you have no idea as to what constitutes ETHNIC CLEANSING.    Ethnic cleansing is MANDATED
by  DIVINE ISLAMIC LAW


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just you and Vas based on your actual statements here. Myanmar has refused access to observers.  However Myanmar already has an established reputation for their soldiers raping, sexual slavery, human trafficking etc preceding the current situation with the Rohinga.  When you have evidence of trauma and eye witness accounts from not dozens but thousands, it reaches the point of compelling.
> 
> I seriously doubt ISIS allowed independent observers in yet I heard no one express doubt that they had been raped as IRosie has.
> 
> It is easier to be skeptical when it is just a few claims and it comes down to he said she said...but not in these numbers and not with Myanmar’s own history of brutality.
> 
> 
> 
> Based upon our actual statements and your bias. Your opinion means 0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Let’s go back to the beginning and start all over.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you draw it?       Did you raise objection to the disenfranchisement of all NON MUSLIMs in
> Maldives-----when it was INFLICTED.     Did you not call me a liar when I described the fact that my very own
> mother-in-law had been saved from LEGAL SEXUAL SLAVERY  under the BEAUTY OF ISLAMIC law---
> in the shariah shit hole in which she was born------back in the 1930s?       You got anything other than
> "I WAS RAPED BY KAFFIRIN"    as evidence?        I lived thru the post  9-11-01 months of   "A KAFIR TOUCHED MY HIJAB"   ----fake complaints in New York City.    I support the PEACEFUL disenfranchisement of  Rohyinga muslims in Myanmar and their peaceful transfer to  a muslim country which is a FAR FAR
> better deal than  HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF NON MUSLIMS GOT OUT OF THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I keep my line clear on this.  I draw it at genocide.  No if ands or buts.  And ethnic cleansing is not much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have no idea as to what constitutes ETHNIC CLEANSING.    Ethnic cleansing is MANDATED
> by  DIVINE ISLAMIC LAW
Click to expand...


I really don’t care what you think is mandated by some deity.  I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> U.N. medics see evidence of rape in Myanmar army 'cleansing' campaign
> 
> COX‘S BAZAR, Bangladesh (Reuters) - Doctors treating some of the 429,000 Rohingya Muslims who have fled to Bangladesh from Myanmar in recent weeks have seen dozens of women with injuries consistent with violent sexual attacks, U.N. clinicians and other health workers said.
> 
> Doctors at a clinic run by the U.N’s International Organization for Migration (IOM) at the Leda makeshift refugee say they treated hundreds of women with injuries they said were from violent sexual assaults during the army operation in October and November.
> 
> There have been fewer rapes reported among the influx of refugees since August, said Dr. Niranta Kumar, the clinic’s health coordinator, but those they have seen have injuries suggesting “more aggressive” attacks on women.
> 
> Examinations often find injuries suggesting forced penetration, beating *and even what looked like intentional cutting of the genitals, doctors said. *
> 
> “We found skin marks, it showed a very forceful attack, an inhuman attack,” said IOM medical officer Dr Tasnuba Nourin.
> 
> She had seen incidents of vaginal tearing, bite marks and signs that *seemed to show a firearm was used to penetrate women, she said. *
> 
> Among the new influx of Rohingya she had treated at least five women who appeared to have been recently raped, she said, adding that in each case the physical injuries observed were consistent with the patient’s account of what had happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same sort of barbarism we have seen in the Congo conflict and what was done to the Yazidi by ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> genital cutting?     isn't that  FMG?     BTW   how many pregnant?     In East Pakistan-----(1971)  there were something like  1/4 million rapes by the west Pakistani army-------and thousands pregnant
Click to expand...

And?  What is your point in bringing up a 50 year old event about which we can do nothing?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope just you and Vas based on your actual statements here. Myanmar has refused access to observers.  However Myanmar already has an established reputation for their soldiers raping, sexual slavery, human trafficking etc preceding the current situation with the Rohinga.  When you have evidence of trauma and eye witness accounts from not dozens but thousands, it reaches the point of compelling.
> 
> I seriously doubt ISIS allowed independent observers in yet I heard no one express doubt that they had been raped as IRosie has.
> 
> It is easier to be skeptical when it is just a few claims and it comes down to he said she said...but not in these numbers and not with Myanmar’s own history of brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have something on   "BURMESE BUDDHIST HISTORY OF BRUTALITY AND SEXUAL TRAFFICING
> OF MUSLIM CHILDREN"???       I did not know
Click to expand...


Of Muslim children?  I have no idea what religion the people being trafficked are nor is it relevant.  Myanmar has a well established record of abuses against their own people.


----------



## Coyote

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> They originally accused Vastator of that and have gotten around to accusing everyone else who disagrees with them of the same. Do you see a pattern? I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just you and Vas based on your actual statements here. Myanmar has refused access to observers.  However Myanmar already has an established reputation for their soldiers raping, sexual slavery, human trafficking etc preceding the current situation with the Rohinga.  When you have evidence of trauma and eye witness accounts from not dozens but thousands, it reaches the point of compelling.
> 
> I seriously doubt ISIS allowed independent observers in yet I heard no one express doubt that they had been raped as IRosie has.
> 
> It is easier to be skeptical when it is just a few claims and it comes down to he said she said...but not in these numbers and not with Myanmar’s own history of brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based upon our actual statements and your bias. Your opinion means 0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep forgetting it is alright with Muhammad to rape the women and enslave or convert the children. And what is a kind of ethnic group? The kind you can prop up with lies like the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Let’s go back to the beginning and start all over.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not up to me or you, is it? Do you want to deal with the reality that wherever Islam goes violence follows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you answer the question?
Click to expand...

Why the silence?


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry- you don't get stop me from preaching against rape and murder- no matter how much you approve of some rape and murder.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep lying about that? I do not approve of those things. You are perpetuating an invented fact with no actual backing but your opinion. It is not working for you.
> 
> If you wish to be made a fool of more, you can continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have repeatedly said you think countries can do whatever they want with the people there.
> 
> How is that not approval of the rape and murder being done in Myanmar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is approval to determine their own destiny. You just can't conflate that with the approval of the method at your convenience. Got that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually yes I can.
> 
> You approve of a country doing whatever it wants to people.
> 
> Therefore you approve of a country raping and murdering children when that is what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I accept that evil does not take sides, you don't.
Click to expand...


Evil absolutely takes sides. 

Evil sides with the rapists and the murderers. 

Like you do.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based upon our actual statements and your bias. Your opinion means 0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Let’s go back to the beginning and start all over.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you draw it?       Did you raise objection to the disenfranchisement of all NON MUSLIMs in
> Maldives-----when it was INFLICTED.     Did you not call me a liar when I described the fact that my very own
> mother-in-law had been saved from LEGAL SEXUAL SLAVERY  under the BEAUTY OF ISLAMIC law---
> in the shariah shit hole in which she was born------back in the 1930s?       You got anything other than
> "I WAS RAPED BY KAFFIRIN"    as evidence?        I lived thru the post  9-11-01 months of   "A KAFIR TOUCHED MY HIJAB"   ----fake complaints in New York City.    I support the PEACEFUL disenfranchisement of  Rohyinga muslims in Myanmar and their peaceful transfer to  a muslim country which is a FAR FAR
> better deal than  HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF NON MUSLIMS GOT OUT OF THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I keep my line clear on this.  I draw it at genocide.  No if ands or buts.  And ethnic cleansing is not much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have no idea as to what constitutes ETHNIC CLEANSING.    Ethnic cleansing is MANDATED
> by  DIVINE ISLAMIC LAW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don’t care what you think is mandated by some deity.  I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally.
Click to expand...



ok    you do not mind that muslims have murdered in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS on orders from ALLAH-------*AND COUNTING.      *fine with me-----filth like you continue to dance on the dead bodies and slit throats ---in fact------also long for the glories of your Islamic hero  ADOLF and giggle over the raped sex slaves


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Let’s go back to the beginning and start all over.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you draw it?       Did you raise objection to the disenfranchisement of all NON MUSLIMs in
> Maldives-----when it was INFLICTED.     Did you not call me a liar when I described the fact that my very own
> mother-in-law had been saved from LEGAL SEXUAL SLAVERY  under the BEAUTY OF ISLAMIC law---
> in the shariah shit hole in which she was born------back in the 1930s?       You got anything other than
> "I WAS RAPED BY KAFFIRIN"    as evidence?        I lived thru the post  9-11-01 months of   "A KAFIR TOUCHED MY HIJAB"   ----fake complaints in New York City.    I support the PEACEFUL disenfranchisement of  Rohyinga muslims in Myanmar and their peaceful transfer to  a muslim country which is a FAR FAR
> better deal than  HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF NON MUSLIMS GOT OUT OF THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I keep my line clear on this.  I draw it at genocide.  No if ands or buts.  And ethnic cleansing is not much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have no idea as to what constitutes ETHNIC CLEANSING.    Ethnic cleansing is MANDATED
> by  DIVINE ISLAMIC LAW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don’t care what you think is mandated by some deity.  I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok    you do not mind that muslims have murdered in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS on orders from ALLAH-------*AND COUNTING.      *fine with me-----filth like you continue to dance on the dead bodies and slit throats ---in fact------also long for the glories of your Islamic hero  ADOLF and giggle over the raped sex slaves
Click to expand...

The Rohinga did all that?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just you and Vas based on your actual statements here. Myanmar has refused access to observers.  However Myanmar already has an established reputation for their soldiers raping, sexual slavery, human trafficking etc preceding the current situation with the Rohinga.  When you have evidence of trauma and eye witness accounts from not dozens but thousands, it reaches the point of compelling.
> 
> I seriously doubt ISIS allowed independent observers in yet I heard no one express doubt that they had been raped as IRosie has.
> 
> It is easier to be skeptical when it is just a few claims and it comes down to he said she said...but not in these numbers and not with Myanmar’s own history of brutality.
> 
> 
> 
> Based upon our actual statements and your bias. Your opinion means 0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> See the difference between yourself and myself is that I think that rape is wrong regardless of whether the person being raped is Muslim or whether the person raping is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is supposition on your part, I do not approve of any of those things I just accept that they happen, it is what we call reality.
> 
> You need to stop preaching, you haven't a leg to stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Let’s go back to the beginning and start all over.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not up to me or you, is it? Do you want to deal with the reality that wherever Islam goes violence follows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the silence?
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where do you draw it?       Did you raise objection to the disenfranchisement of all NON MUSLIMs in
> Maldives-----when it was INFLICTED.     Did you not call me a liar when I described the fact that my very own
> mother-in-law had been saved from LEGAL SEXUAL SLAVERY  under the BEAUTY OF ISLAMIC law---
> in the shariah shit hole in which she was born------back in the 1930s?       You got anything other than
> "I WAS RAPED BY KAFFIRIN"    as evidence?        I lived thru the post  9-11-01 months of   "A KAFIR TOUCHED MY HIJAB"   ----fake complaints in New York City.    I support the PEACEFUL disenfranchisement of  Rohyinga muslims in Myanmar and their peaceful transfer to  a muslim country which is a FAR FAR
> better deal than  HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF NON MUSLIMS GOT OUT OF THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM
> 
> 
> 
> I keep my line clear on this.  I draw it at genocide.  No if ands or buts.  And ethnic cleansing is not much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have no idea as to what constitutes ETHNIC CLEANSING.    Ethnic cleansing is MANDATED
> by  DIVINE ISLAMIC LAW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don’t care what you think is mandated by some deity.  I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok    you do not mind that muslims have murdered in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS on orders from ALLAH-------*AND COUNTING.      *fine with me-----filth like you continue to dance on the dead bodies and slit throats ---in fact------also long for the glories of your Islamic hero  ADOLF and giggle over the raped sex slaves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rohinga did all that?
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where do you draw it?       Did you raise objection to the disenfranchisement of all NON MUSLIMs in
> Maldives-----when it was INFLICTED.     Did you not call me a liar when I described the fact that my very own
> mother-in-law had been saved from LEGAL SEXUAL SLAVERY  under the BEAUTY OF ISLAMIC law---
> in the shariah shit hole in which she was born------back in the 1930s?       You got anything other than
> "I WAS RAPED BY KAFFIRIN"    as evidence?        I lived thru the post  9-11-01 months of   "A KAFIR TOUCHED MY HIJAB"   ----fake complaints in New York City.    I support the PEACEFUL disenfranchisement of  Rohyinga muslims in Myanmar and their peaceful transfer to  a muslim country which is a FAR FAR
> better deal than  HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF NON MUSLIMS GOT OUT OF THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM
> 
> 
> 
> I keep my line clear on this.  I draw it at genocide.  No if ands or buts.  And ethnic cleansing is not much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have no idea as to what constitutes ETHNIC CLEANSING.    Ethnic cleansing is MANDATED
> by  DIVINE ISLAMIC LAW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don’t care what you think is mandated by some deity.  I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok    you do not mind that muslims have murdered in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS on orders from ALLAH-------*AND COUNTING.      *fine with me-----filth like you continue to dance on the dead bodies and slit throats ---in fact------also long for the glories of your Islamic hero  ADOLF and giggle over the raped sex slaves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rohinga did all that?
Click to expand...


yes----they have---sad to say ---they have engaged in the ISLAM UBER ALLES creed that excites you


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep my line clear on this.  I draw it at genocide.  No if ands or buts.  And ethnic cleansing is not much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea as to what constitutes ETHNIC CLEANSING.    Ethnic cleansing is MANDATED
> by  DIVINE ISLAMIC LAW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don’t care what you think is mandated by some deity.  I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok    you do not mind that muslims have murdered in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS on orders from ALLAH-------*AND COUNTING.      *fine with me-----filth like you continue to dance on the dead bodies and slit throats ---in fact------also long for the glories of your Islamic hero  ADOLF and giggle over the raped sex slaves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rohinga did all that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----they have---sad to say ---they have engaged in the ISLAM UBER ALLES creed that excites you
Click to expand...


So...what are you saying Rosie...does that justify what is being done to them?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea as to what constitutes ETHNIC CLEANSING.    Ethnic cleansing is MANDATED
> by  DIVINE ISLAMIC LAW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don’t care what you think is mandated by some deity.  I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok    you do not mind that muslims have murdered in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS on orders from ALLAH-------*AND COUNTING.      *fine with me-----filth like you continue to dance on the dead bodies and slit throats ---in fact------also long for the glories of your Islamic hero  ADOLF and giggle over the raped sex slaves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rohinga did all that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----they have---sad to say ---they have engaged in the ISLAM UBER ALLES creed that excites you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...what are you saying Rosie...does that justify what is being done to them?
Click to expand...

When you bring up Christian atrocities when discussing Islamic ones does that justify Islam?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don’t care what you think is mandated by some deity.  I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok    you do not mind that muslims have murdered in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS on orders from ALLAH-------*AND COUNTING.      *fine with me-----filth like you continue to dance on the dead bodies and slit throats ---in fact------also long for the glories of your Islamic hero  ADOLF and giggle over the raped sex slaves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Rohinga did all that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----they have---sad to say ---they have engaged in the ISLAM UBER ALLES creed that excites you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...what are you saying Rosie...does that justify what is being done to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you bring up Christian atrocities when discussing Islamic ones does that justify Islam?
Click to expand...


So...let me ask again the question you keep avoiding.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok    you do not mind that muslims have murdered in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS on orders from ALLAH-------*AND COUNTING.      *fine with me-----filth like you continue to dance on the dead bodies and slit throats ---in fact------also long for the glories of your Islamic hero  ADOLF and giggle over the raped sex slaves
> 
> 
> 
> The Rohinga did all that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----they have---sad to say ---they have engaged in the ISLAM UBER ALLES creed that excites you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...what are you saying Rosie...does that justify what is being done to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you bring up Christian atrocities when discussing Islamic ones does that justify Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...let me ask again the question you keep avoiding.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
Click to expand...

I already answered you. If you do not like the answer it is your problem, not mine.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rohinga did all that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes----they have---sad to say ---they have engaged in the ISLAM UBER ALLES creed that excites you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...what are you saying Rosie...does that justify what is being done to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you bring up Christian atrocities when discussing Islamic ones does that justify Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...let me ask again the question you keep avoiding.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already answered you. If you do not like the answer it is your problem, not mine.
Click to expand...


*What was your answer?*  All I've seen are dodges - not a single direct answer.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----they have---sad to say ---they have engaged in the ISLAM UBER ALLES creed that excites you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...what are you saying Rosie...does that justify what is being done to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you bring up Christian atrocities when discussing Islamic ones does that justify Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...let me ask again the question you keep avoiding.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already answered you. If you do not like the answer it is your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What was your answer?*  All I've seen are dodges - not a single direct answer.
Click to expand...


you play miss goody two shoes,  coyote.      no perceptive person is impressed.  
They are being "STARVED"?     ------you got evidence like the stuff we had when two million
Biafran kids lay dead in the dust of starvation?-------when thousands of  BENGALI HINDUS
lay dead in the dust -----trying to ESCAPE muslim east Bengal---and thousands more RAPED
as those of your ilk YAWNED?.    The people of Myanmar would be HAPPY if they just LEFT. 
They are not out to kill them.     There are LOTS of muslim lands that have expelled
INNOCENT NON MUSLIMS----after rendering them destitute IN RECENT HISTORY----it is
a  YAWN event.   The Buddhists are out to avoid that kind of filth.    In fact, so are the catholic
people of the Phillipines.    Are you worried about the survivors of the massacres of East Bengal---
that EVEN TODAY line the gutters of KOLKATA?


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep lying about that? I do not approve of those things. You are perpetuating an invented fact with no actual backing but your opinion. It is not working for you.
> 
> If you wish to be made a fool of more, you can continue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have repeatedly said you think countries can do whatever they want with the people there.
> 
> How is that not approval of the rape and murder being done in Myanmar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is approval to determine their own destiny. You just can't conflate that with the approval of the method at your convenience. Got that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually yes I can.
> 
> You approve of a country doing whatever it wants to people.
> 
> Therefore you approve of a country raping and murdering children when that is what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I accept that evil does not take sides, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evil absolutely takes sides.
> 
> Evil sides with the rapists and the murderers.
> 
> Like you do.
Click to expand...

The other side also murders and rapes. I think reality has you at a disadvantage.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----they have---sad to say ---they have engaged in the ISLAM UBER ALLES creed that excites you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...what are you saying Rosie...does that justify what is being done to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you bring up Christian atrocities when discussing Islamic ones does that justify Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...let me ask again the question you keep avoiding.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already answered you. If you do not like the answer it is your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What was your answer?*  All I've seen are dodges - not a single direct answer.
Click to expand...

You have seen the facts in a matter that you refuse to accept them. My answer is not subject to your approval.


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Let’s go back to the beginning and start all over.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you draw it?       Did you raise objection to the disenfranchisement of all NON MUSLIMs in
> Maldives-----when it was INFLICTED.     Did you not call me a liar when I described the fact that my very own
> mother-in-law had been saved from LEGAL SEXUAL SLAVERY  under the BEAUTY OF ISLAMIC law---
> in the shariah shit hole in which she was born------back in the 1930s?       You got anything other than
> "I WAS RAPED BY KAFFIRIN"    as evidence?        I lived thru the post  9-11-01 months of   "A KAFIR TOUCHED MY HIJAB"   ----fake complaints in New York City.    I support the PEACEFUL disenfranchisement of  Rohyinga muslims in Myanmar and their peaceful transfer to  a muslim country which is a FAR FAR
> better deal than  HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF NON MUSLIMS GOT OUT OF THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I keep my line clear on this.  I draw it at genocide.  No if ands or buts.  And ethnic cleansing is not much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have no idea as to what constitutes ETHNIC CLEANSING.    Ethnic cleansing is MANDATED
> by  DIVINE ISLAMIC LAW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don’t care what you think is mandated by some deity.  I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok    you do not mind that muslims
Click to expand...


What part of 

_I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally._

do you not understand?

I also oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally- regardless of whether the persons doing so are Muslim or Christian or Buddhists.

Why don't you?


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have repeatedly said you think countries can do whatever they want with the people there.
> 
> How is that not approval of the rape and murder being done in Myanmar?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is approval to determine their own destiny. You just can't conflate that with the approval of the method at your convenience. Got that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually yes I can.
> 
> You approve of a country doing whatever it wants to people.
> 
> Therefore you approve of a country raping and murdering children when that is what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I accept that evil does not take sides, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evil absolutely takes sides.
> 
> Evil sides with the rapists and the murderers.
> 
> Like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other side also murders and rapes. I think reality has you at a disadvantage.
Click to expand...


No- the evil side rape and murders. Doesn't matter whether the evil is Muslim or Buddhist or Christian. 

And Evil sides with the rapists and murders.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where do you draw it?       Did you raise objection to the disenfranchisement of all NON MUSLIMs in
> Maldives-----when it was INFLICTED.     Did you not call me a liar when I described the fact that my very own
> mother-in-law had been saved from LEGAL SEXUAL SLAVERY  under the BEAUTY OF ISLAMIC law---
> in the shariah shit hole in which she was born------back in the 1930s?       You got anything other than
> "I WAS RAPED BY KAFFIRIN"    as evidence?        I lived thru the post  9-11-01 months of   "A KAFIR TOUCHED MY HIJAB"   ----fake complaints in New York City.    I support the PEACEFUL disenfranchisement of  Rohyinga muslims in Myanmar and their peaceful transfer to  a muslim country which is a FAR FAR
> better deal than  HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF NON MUSLIMS GOT OUT OF THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM
> 
> 
> 
> I keep my line clear on this.  I draw it at genocide.  No if ands or buts.  And ethnic cleansing is not much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have no idea as to what constitutes ETHNIC CLEANSING.    Ethnic cleansing is MANDATED
> by  DIVINE ISLAMIC LAW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don’t care what you think is mandated by some deity.  I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok    you do not mind that muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of
> 
> _I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally._
> 
> do you not understand?
> 
> I also oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally- regardless of whether the persons doing so are Muslim or Christian or Buddhists.
> 
> Why don't you?
Click to expand...

I do. But I also know opposing it will not stop it. You are dealing with human nature and it seems to be too much for you to handle. The reality is Islam brings violence where ever it goes. Deal with Islam.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is approval to determine their own destiny. You just can't conflate that with the approval of the method at your convenience. Got that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually yes I can.
> 
> You approve of a country doing whatever it wants to people.
> 
> Therefore you approve of a country raping and murdering children when that is what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I accept that evil does not take sides, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evil absolutely takes sides.
> 
> Evil sides with the rapists and the murderers.
> 
> Like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other side also murders and rapes. I think reality has you at a disadvantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- the evil side rape and murders. Doesn't matter whether the evil is Muslim or Buddhist or Christian.
> 
> And Evil sides with the rapists and murders.
Click to expand...

It does matter because the Muslims religion says anything(rape, genocide, suicide bombings) to advance Islam is OK. The other religions say nothing like that, let alone make it an eternal obligation.


----------



## Tilly

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...what are you saying Rosie...does that justify what is being done to them?
> 
> 
> 
> When you bring up Christian atrocities when discussing Islamic ones does that justify Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...let me ask again the question you keep avoiding.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already answered you. If you do not like the answer it is your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What was your answer?*  All I've seen are dodges - not a single direct answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you play miss goody two shoes,  coyote.      no perceptive person is impressed.
> They are being "STARVED"?     ------you got evidence like the stuff we had when two million
> Biafran kids lay dead in the dust of starvation?-------when thousands of  BENGALI HINDUS
> lay dead in the dust -----trying to ESCAPE muslim east Bengal---and thousands more RAPED
> as those of your ilk YAWNED?.    The people of Myanmar would be HAPPY if they just LEFT.
> They are not out to kill them.     There are LOTS of muslim lands that have expelled
> INNOCENT NON MUSLIMS----after rendering them destitute IN RECENT HISTORY----it is
> a  YAWN event.   The Buddhists are out to avoid that kind of filth.    In fact, so are the catholic
> people of the Phillipines.    Are you worried about the survivors of the massacres of East Bengal---
> that EVEN TODAY line the gutters of KOLKATA?
Click to expand...

I have looked and looked and can find no pics of starving ‘rohingya’ - not even from Bangladesh where so many of the claims of starving ‘rohingya’ refugees originate. Maybe they are like the ‘starving palestinians’?

*No reporters in northern Rakhine*

The accounts of hunger could not be independently confirmed, as Myanmar's government does not allow reporters into the northern part of Rakhine state, where most of the Rohingya lived. However, more than a dozen interviews by The Associated Press with the most recent refugees show growing desperation, as the noose tightens around their communities in what UN officials have said may be a genocide.

The United Nations and human rights groups such as Amnesty International have also warned of increasing hunger among the Rohingya in areas where conflict and displacement have been most rampant.


Repeated calls to Myanmar's military weren't answered, but the Myanmar government denies ethnic cleansing and said it is battling terrorists. Social Welfare Minister Win Myat Aye said the government has been distributing food aid to as many people as possible.

"There are many ways that we have been reaching out to villagers frequently," he said. "And that's why it's not possible that there are people who are completely cut off from food or facing hunger."


Myanmar military cut off food supply to Rakhine province, Rohingya say


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...what are you saying Rosie...does that justify what is being done to them?
> 
> 
> 
> When you bring up Christian atrocities when discussing Islamic ones does that justify Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...let me ask again the question you keep avoiding.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already answered you. If you do not like the answer it is your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What was your answer?*  All I've seen are dodges - not a single direct answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have seen the facts in a matter that you refuse to accept them. My answer is not subject to your approval.
Click to expand...

Then really...your complaints about being misrepresented are


Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have repeatedly said you think countries can do whatever they want with the people there.
> 
> How is that not approval of the rape and murder being done in Myanmar?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is approval to determine their own destiny. You just can't conflate that with the approval of the method at your convenience. Got that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually yes I can.
> 
> You approve of a country doing whatever it wants to people.
> 
> Therefore you approve of a country raping and murdering children when that is what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I accept that evil does not take sides, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evil absolutely takes sides.
> 
> Evil sides with the rapists and the murderers.
> 
> Like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other side also murders and rapes. I think reality has you at a disadvantage.
Click to expand...

Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law.  

This is state sponsored rape and slaughter of an entire group of oeople right down to infants.

There is a difference dont you think?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep my line clear on this.  I draw it at genocide.  No if ands or buts.  And ethnic cleansing is not much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea as to what constitutes ETHNIC CLEANSING.    Ethnic cleansing is MANDATED
> by  DIVINE ISLAMIC LAW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don’t care what you think is mandated by some deity.  I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok    you do not mind that muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of
> 
> _I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally._
> 
> do you not understand?
> 
> I also oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally- regardless of whether the persons doing so are Muslim or Christian or Buddhists.
> 
> Why don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. But I also know opposing it will not stop it. You are dealing with human nature and it seems to be too much for you to handle. The reality is Islam brings violence where ever it goes. Deal with Islam.
Click to expand...

Do you want it to stop?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually yes I can.
> 
> You approve of a country doing whatever it wants to people.
> 
> Therefore you approve of a country raping and murdering children when that is what they are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> I accept that evil does not take sides, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evil absolutely takes sides.
> 
> Evil sides with the rapists and the murderers.
> 
> Like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other side also murders and rapes. I think reality has you at a disadvantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- the evil side rape and murders. Doesn't matter whether the evil is Muslim or Buddhist or Christian.
> 
> And Evil sides with the rapists and murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does matter because the Muslims religion says anything(rape, genocide, suicide bombings) to advance Islam is OK. The other religions say nothing like that, let alone make it an eternal obligation.
Click to expand...

Since most Muslims dont rape and murder I suspect you are in error.  Does that mean you are ok with Myanmar's actions?


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...what are you saying Rosie...does that justify what is being done to them?
> 
> 
> 
> When you bring up Christian atrocities when discussing Islamic ones does that justify Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...let me ask again the question you keep avoiding.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already answered you. If you do not like the answer it is your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What was your answer?*  All I've seen are dodges - not a single direct answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have seen the facts in a matter that you refuse to accept them. My answer is not subject to your approval.
Click to expand...


Certainly we can express our approval or disapproval of your posts. Our posts are not subject to your approval. 

You don't object to the genocide of the Rohinga, or the rape and murder of women and children by the Myanmar army- saying that countries can do what they want with their people. 

When asked whether you would apply that same standard to Germany and the holocaust, Turkey and the Armenian genocide, or ISIS and its massacre of religious minorities- you run away.


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...what are you saying Rosie...does that justify what is being done to them?
> 
> 
> 
> When you bring up Christian atrocities when discussing Islamic ones does that justify Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...let me ask again the question you keep avoiding.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already answered you. If you do not like the answer it is your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What was your answer?*  All I've seen are dodges - not a single direct answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you play miss goody two shoes,  coyote.      no perceptive person is impressed.
> They are being "STARVED"?
Click to expand...


The Rohinga are being murdered, women and children raped, their villages burned down and their possessions looted.

Is that acceptable to you because they are Muslims?


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep my line clear on this.  I draw it at genocide.  No if ands or buts.  And ethnic cleansing is not much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea as to what constitutes ETHNIC CLEANSING.    Ethnic cleansing is MANDATED
> by  DIVINE ISLAMIC LAW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don’t care what you think is mandated by some deity.  I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok    you do not mind that muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of
> 
> _I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally._
> 
> do you not understand?
> 
> I also oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally- regardless of whether the persons doing so are Muslim or Christian or Buddhists.
> 
> Why don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. But I also know opposing it will not stop it. .
Click to expand...


When have you ever opposed genocide or ethnic cleansing of the Rohinga?

Can you point to that post?


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually yes I can.
> 
> You approve of a country doing whatever it wants to people.
> 
> Therefore you approve of a country raping and murdering children when that is what they are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> I accept that evil does not take sides, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evil absolutely takes sides.
> 
> Evil sides with the rapists and the murderers.
> 
> Like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other side also murders and rapes. I think reality has you at a disadvantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- the evil side rape and murders. Doesn't matter whether the evil is Muslim or Buddhist or Christian.
> 
> And Evil sides with the rapists and murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does matter because the Muslims religion says anything(rape, genocide, suicide bombings) to advance Islam is OK. The other religions say nothing like that, let alone make it an eternal obligation.
Click to expand...


So when Christians are raping and murdering or Buddhists are raping and murdering- they are not on the side of evil?

Really?


----------



## Coyote

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you bring up Christian atrocities when discussing Islamic ones does that justify Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...let me ask again the question you keep avoiding.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already answered you. If you do not like the answer it is your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What was your answer?*  All I've seen are dodges - not a single direct answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have seen the facts in a matter that you refuse to accept them. My answer is not subject to your approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly we can express our approval or disapproval of your posts. Our posts are not subject to your approval.
> 
> You don't object to the genocide of the Rohinga, or the rape and murder of women and children by the Myanmar army- saying that countries can do what they want with their people.
> 
> When asked whether you would apply that same standard to Germany and the holocaust, Turkey and the Armenian genocide, or ISIS and its massacre of religious minorities- you run away.
Click to expand...

I dont think I have ever actually met someone who condoned genocide before...most people strongly draw a line there regardless about how they feel about the victims   once we find it even remotely acceptable or excusable we are doomed to repeat history


----------



## Syriusly

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea as to what constitutes ETHNIC CLEANSING.    Ethnic cleansing is MANDATED
> by  DIVINE ISLAMIC LAW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don’t care what you think is mandated by some deity.  I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok    you do not mind that muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of
> 
> _I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally._
> 
> do you not understand?
> 
> I also oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally- regardless of whether the persons doing so are Muslim or Christian or Buddhists.
> 
> Why don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. But I also know opposing it will not stop it. You are dealing with human nature and it seems to be too much for you to handle. The reality is Islam brings violence where ever it goes. Deal with Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want it to stop?
Click to expand...


This is what puzzles me. 

When I am asked about the murder and rape of women and children- I have no problem saying it is wrong and that I want it to stop. 

I don't think that my objection to it will stop it, but I think it is important to object to such evil- and think that those who don't object to evil tacitly endorse it.

Why can't any of these people say- without reservation- without qualifiers- that the rape and murder of Rohinga women and children is wrong and evil?


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don’t care what you think is mandated by some deity.  I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok    you do not mind that muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of
> 
> _I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally._
> 
> do you not understand?
> 
> I also oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally- regardless of whether the persons doing so are Muslim or Christian or Buddhists.
> 
> Why don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. But I also know opposing it will not stop it. You are dealing with human nature and it seems to be too much for you to handle. The reality is Islam brings violence where ever it goes. Deal with Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want it to stop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what puzzles me.
> 
> When I am asked about the murder and rape of women and children- I have no problem saying it is wrong and that I want it to stop.
> 
> I don't think that my objection to it will stop it, but I think it is important to object to such evil- and think that those who don't object to evil tacitly endorse it.
> 
> Why can't any of these people say- without reservation- without qualifiers- that the rape and murder of Rohinga women and children is wrong and evil?
Click to expand...


because it is not a confirmed  FACT.      "I WAS RAPED IN MYANMAR"      ---'by a buddhist'     as an
ASSERTION MADE IN BANGLADESH by a muslimah       does not impress me.    It is as impressive
as    "someone pulled on my head rag in the New York City subway system"     by a muslimah stated on
9-15-01    did not impress me either------after hearing it for the 50th time.   In time there WILL be some evidence of these alleged atrocities------if they happened


----------



## Coyote

There is a lot of evidence Rosie.  Right now you are sounding just like the Americans who refused to believe Germany was actually killing Jews until it was too late.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> There is a lot of evidence Rosie.  Right now you are sounding just like the Americans who refused to believe Germany was actually killing Jews until it was too late.



nope-----I read that propaganda too.      Nowhere close.      You got a citation ?     pictures of starved out
children dead in the mud?      An interesting factoid is------RAPE is more likely to result in pregnancy than is
normal sex  -------you got evidence of pregnant young muslimahs?     PROVING RAPE WOULD BE EASY 
----we are living in the age of    EASY PICTURES AND EASY DNA.    In 1971  east Pakistan was STREWN
with pregnant young  TAKFIRA MUSLIMAHS     (btw-----mosque party-line denies jew killing ever happened---ANYWHERE and you deny rape of dhimmis and enslavement as a muslim cultural norm)


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok    you do not mind that muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of
> 
> _I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally._
> 
> do you not understand?
> 
> I also oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally- regardless of whether the persons doing so are Muslim or Christian or Buddhists.
> 
> Why don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. But I also know opposing it will not stop it. You are dealing with human nature and it seems to be too much for you to handle. The reality is Islam brings violence where ever it goes. Deal with Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want it to stop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what puzzles me.
> 
> When I am asked about the murder and rape of women and children- I have no problem saying it is wrong and that I want it to stop.
> 
> I don't think that my objection to it will stop it, but I think it is important to object to such evil- and think that those who don't object to evil tacitly endorse it.
> 
> Why can't any of these people say- without reservation- without qualifiers- that the rape and murder of Rohinga women and children is wrong and evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because it is not a confirmed  FACT.      "I WAS RAPED IN MYANMAR"      ---'by a buddhist'     as an
> ASSERTION MADE IN BANGLADESH by a muslimah       does not impress me.    It is as impressive
> as    "someone pulled on my head rag in the New York City subway system"     by a muslimah stated on
> 9-15-01    did not impress me either------after hearing it for the 50th time.   In time there WILL be some evidence of these alleged atrocities------if they happened
Click to expand...


Really its not that hard to condemn rape and murder.

Not for most people.


----------



## Syriusly

Coyote said:


> There is a lot of evidence Rosie.  Right now you are sounding just like the Americans who refused to believe Germany was actually killing Jews until it was too late.



She is sounding much more like the Holocaust deniers of today.


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of
> 
> _I oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally._
> 
> do you not understand?
> 
> I also oppose genocide and ethnic cleansing unequivocally- regardless of whether the persons doing so are Muslim or Christian or Buddhists.
> 
> Why don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> I do. But I also know opposing it will not stop it. You are dealing with human nature and it seems to be too much for you to handle. The reality is Islam brings violence where ever it goes. Deal with Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want it to stop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what puzzles me.
> 
> When I am asked about the murder and rape of women and children- I have no problem saying it is wrong and that I want it to stop.
> 
> I don't think that my objection to it will stop it, but I think it is important to object to such evil- and think that those who don't object to evil tacitly endorse it.
> 
> Why can't any of these people say- without reservation- without qualifiers- that the rape and murder of Rohinga women and children is wrong and evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because it is not a confirmed  FACT.      "I WAS RAPED IN MYANMAR"      ---'by a buddhist'     as an
> ASSERTION MADE IN BANGLADESH by a muslimah       does not impress me.    It is as impressive
> as    "someone pulled on my head rag in the New York City subway system"     by a muslimah stated on
> 9-15-01    did not impress me either------after hearing it for the 50th time.   In time there WILL be some evidence of these alleged atrocities------if they happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really its not that hard to condemn rape and murder.
> 
> Not for most people.
Click to expand...


It is for some people-----muslims continue to deny it.    Of the  RED CROSS   (an organization I trust
in matters PRO-MUSLIM)  estimates of   1/4 million rapes enacted by the West Pakistani army----
in  1971-----NOT ONE CASE WAS PROSECUTED -------the rapes were LEGAL according to SHARIAH 
LAW-----because the Islamic scholars of West Pakistan had issued a HOLY EDICT OF TAKFIR upon
the muslims of east Pakistan----(of course the fleeing hindus were free for the taking already) 

Of the thousands of   "SOMEONE PULLED MY HEAD SCARF"   complaints brought to the 
Police precincts of New York City in the weeks following  9-11-01-----NONE could be
confirmed------on the crowded streets of  New York City and the subway stations ----NO ONE 
SAW IT---NO CAMERA CAUGHT IT -----not so much as a torn head rag. 

can you find me a prosecution for rape committed by a muslim upon a non muslim in ANY SHARIAH SHIT HOLE  court?


----------



## irosie91

PS-----I learned all about the actions of the west Pakistani army in east Pakistan in 1971 from publications AND
the many many Pakistanis I knew well at that time.      I did not learn it from ZIONIST SOURCES.     I
learned all about Islamic jurisprudence in reference to rape by muslims of non muslims from SURVIVORS 
OF SHARIAH SHIT HOLES-----including but not limited to relatives by marriage---REMOTELY related and
with absolutely no reason to dissemble
I learned about that which is taught in mosques in the USA be being in mosques in the USA----a few times.  
A good AVAILABLE source for the actions of the West Pakistani army in 1971 would be------
an intelligent  BANGLADESHI    (if you are a jew----do not admit it)      I read the islamo Nazi literature
in my chiidhood  and heard it PARROTED out of the mouths of muslim west Pakistanis----as a young
adult,  VERBATIM----in fact even as a child of 14---from a kid who claimed to be the son of a Pakistani
diplomat to the UN.      I have a  very real basis for skepticism.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I accept that evil does not take sides, you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evil absolutely takes sides.
> 
> Evil sides with the rapists and the murderers.
> 
> Like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other side also murders and rapes. I think reality has you at a disadvantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- the evil side rape and murders. Doesn't matter whether the evil is Muslim or Buddhist or Christian.
> 
> And Evil sides with the rapists and murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does matter because the Muslims religion says anything(rape, genocide, suicide bombings) to advance Islam is OK. The other religions say nothing like that, let alone make it an eternal obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since most Muslims dont rape and murder I suspect you are in error.  Does that mean you are ok with Myanmar's actions?
Click to expand...

Since some Muslims do I suggest you get used to what happens because of those beliefs and behavior.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...let me ask again the question you keep avoiding.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered you. If you do not like the answer it is your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What was your answer?*  All I've seen are dodges - not a single direct answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have seen the facts in a matter that you refuse to accept them. My answer is not subject to your approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly we can express our approval or disapproval of your posts. Our posts are not subject to your approval.
> 
> You don't object to the genocide of the Rohinga, or the rape and murder of women and children by the Myanmar army- saying that countries can do what they want with their people.
> 
> When asked whether you would apply that same standard to Germany and the holocaust, Turkey and the Armenian genocide, or ISIS and its massacre of religious minorities- you run away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think I have ever actually met someone who condoned genocide before...most people strongly draw a line there regardless about how they feel about the victims   once we find it even remotely acceptable or excusable we are doomed to repeat history
Click to expand...

First of all you meet no one on the internet. You meet people in person. Secondly, the history you are seeing repeated is the slow death of a culture that Islam has decided to invade.


----------



## irosie91

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evil absolutely takes sides.
> 
> Evil sides with the rapists and the murderers.
> 
> Like you do.
> 
> 
> 
> The other side also murders and rapes. I think reality has you at a disadvantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- the evil side rape and murders. Doesn't matter whether the evil is Muslim or Buddhist or Christian.
> 
> And Evil sides with the rapists and murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does matter because the Muslims religion says anything(rape, genocide, suicide bombings) to advance Islam is OK. The other religions say nothing like that, let alone make it an eternal obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since most Muslims dont rape and murder I suspect you are in error.  Does that mean you are ok with Myanmar's actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since some Muslims do I suggest you get used to what happens because of that beliefs and behavior.
Click to expand...


Sorry   Last-------your logical statement has not reached  Coyote.     She truly believes that which
she has posted--------MOST MUSLIMS ARE NOT ACTIVELY ENGAGED IN RAPE OF NON-MUSLIMS---
the fact that doing so is legal in Islamic law is FINE WITH HER.     Very few sharks have eaten humans---
so barring people from swimming in shark infested waters is IDIOTIC.     When I was a baby----the area
in which I lived was sprayed regularly with DDT----to avoid the spread of MALARIA by insect bite.    Since
only a tiny fraction of the mosquitos ever bit a human baby ------and a much TINIER fraction ever transmitted
malaria or encephalitis--------killing millions of innocent mosquitos was an ATROCITY.   Another
BORING personal anecdote>>>    about 50 years ago I attended--by invitation ,  a MOSQUE----the
IMAM was a VISITING genius----the "sermon" was all about the FRAUDULENT 
CHRISTIAN BIBLE----written by THE ENEMEEEES OF ISLAAAAAM  -----walking distance from the
site where the World Trade Center would LATER BE BUILT--------the little boys listened as if 
ALLAH was talking and their fathers NODDED IN AGREEMENT  ------I managed not to vomit.  
Nothing wrong with   CANNONIZING as national heroines muslimahs whose ONLY contribution
has been tying a bomb to her ass and murdering children-----because only a very few muslimahs
have done so


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered you. If you do not like the answer it is your problem, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What was your answer?*  All I've seen are dodges - not a single direct answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have seen the facts in a matter that you refuse to accept them. My answer is not subject to your approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly we can express our approval or disapproval of your posts. Our posts are not subject to your approval.
> 
> You don't object to the genocide of the Rohinga, or the rape and murder of women and children by the Myanmar army- saying that countries can do what they want with their people.
> 
> When asked whether you would apply that same standard to Germany and the holocaust, Turkey and the Armenian genocide, or ISIS and its massacre of religious minorities- you run away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think I have ever actually met someone who condoned genocide before...most people strongly draw a line there regardless about how they feel about the victims   once we find it even remotely acceptable or excusable we are doomed to repeat history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all you meet no one on the internet. You meet people in person. Secondly, the history you are seeing repeated is the slow death of a culture that Islam has decided to invade.
Click to expand...


Well he- and I- meet people in real life. I am sorry that doesn't happen for you. 

What we are seeing repeated is the genocide of a people by evil men who are raping and murdering women and children.

There are good people who object to rape and murder.

And then there are the rest of you.


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other side also murders and rapes. I think reality has you at a disadvantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No- the evil side rape and murders. Doesn't matter whether the evil is Muslim or Buddhist or Christian.
> 
> And Evil sides with the rapists and murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does matter because the Muslims religion says anything(rape, genocide, suicide bombings) to advance Islam is OK. The other religions say nothing like that, let alone make it an eternal obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since most Muslims dont rape and murder I suspect you are in error.  Does that mean you are ok with Myanmar's actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since some Muslims do I suggest you get used to what happens because of that beliefs and behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry   Last-------your logical statement has not reached  Coyote.     She truly believes that which
> she has posted--------MOST MUSLIMS ARE NOT ACTIVELY ENGAGED IN RAPE OF NON-MUSLIMS---
> the fact that doing so is legal in Islamic law is FINE WITH HER.     Very few sharks have eaten humans---
> so barring people from swimming in shark infested waters is IDIOTIC.     When I was a baby----the area
> in which I lived was sprayed regularly with DDT----to avoid the spread of MALARIA by insect bite.    Since
> only a tiny fraction of the mosquitos ever bit a human baby ------and a much TINIER fraction ever transmitted
> malaria or encephalitis--------killing millions of innocent mosquitos was an ATROCITY.   Another
> BORING personal anecdote>>>    about 50 years ago I attended--by invitation ,  a MOSQUE----the
> IMAM was a VISITING genius----the "sermon" was all about the FRAUDULENT
> CHRISTIAN BIBLE----written by THE ENEMEEEES OF ISLAAAAAM  -----walking distance from the
> site where the World Trade Center would LATER BE BUILT--------the little boys listened as if
> ALLAH was talking and their fathers NODDED IN AGREEMENT  ------I managed not to vomit.
> Nothing wrong with   CANNONIZING as national heroines muslimahs whose ONLY contribution
> has been tying a bomb to her ass and murdering children-----because only a very few muslimahs
> have done so
Click to expand...


Tell us more about how any of this justifies the murder and rape of women and children because they are Muslim....


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> PS-----I learned all about the actions of the west Pakistani army in east Pakistan in 1971 from publications AND
> the many many Pakistanis I knew well at that time.      I did not learn it from ZIONIST SOURCES.     I
> learned all about Islamic jurisprudence in reference to rape by muslims of non muslims from SURVIVORS
> OF SHARIAH SHIT HOLES-----including but not limited to relatives by marriage---REMOTELY related and
> with absolutely no reason to dissemble
> I learned about that which is taught in mosques in the USA be being in mosques in the USA----a few times.
> A good AVAILABLE source for the actions of the West Pakistani army in 1971 would be------
> an intelligent  BANGLADESHI    (if you are a jew----do not admit it)      I read the islamo Nazi literature
> in my chiidhood  and heard it PARROTED out of the mouths of muslim west Pakistanis----as a young
> adult,  VERBATIM----in fact even as a child of 14---from a kid who claimed to be the son of a Pakistani
> diplomat to the UN.      I have a  very real basis for skepticism.



You clearly have a rationalization that makes the rape and murder of women and children okay with you- if they are Muslim.


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What was your answer?*  All I've seen are dodges - not a single direct answer.
> 
> 
> 
> You have seen the facts in a matter that you refuse to accept them. My answer is not subject to your approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly we can express our approval or disapproval of your posts. Our posts are not subject to your approval.
> 
> You don't object to the genocide of the Rohinga, or the rape and murder of women and children by the Myanmar army- saying that countries can do what they want with their people.
> 
> When asked whether you would apply that same standard to Germany and the holocaust, Turkey and the Armenian genocide, or ISIS and its massacre of religious minorities- you run away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think I have ever actually met someone who condoned genocide before...most people strongly draw a line there regardless about how they feel about the victims   once we find it even remotely acceptable or excusable we are doomed to repeat history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all you meet no one on the internet. You meet people in person. Secondly, the history you are seeing repeated is the slow death of a culture that Islam has decided to invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well he- and I- meet people in real life. I am sorry that doesn't happen for you.
> 
> What we are seeing repeated is the genocide of a people by evil men who are raping and murdering women and children.
> 
> There are good people who object to rape and murder.
> 
> And then there are the rest of you.
Click to expand...


I am INTRIGUED----have you met people who have been victimized in Myanmar as
muslims by Buddhists in a massive GENOCIDE program


----------



## Slyhunter

Muslims are the enemy.


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS-----I learned all about the actions of the west Pakistani army in east Pakistan in 1971 from publications AND
> the many many Pakistanis I knew well at that time.      I did not learn it from ZIONIST SOURCES.     I
> learned all about Islamic jurisprudence in reference to rape by muslims of non muslims from SURVIVORS
> OF SHARIAH SHIT HOLES-----including but not limited to relatives by marriage---REMOTELY related and
> with absolutely no reason to dissemble
> I learned about that which is taught in mosques in the USA be being in mosques in the USA----a few times.
> A good AVAILABLE source for the actions of the West Pakistani army in 1971 would be------
> an intelligent  BANGLADESHI    (if you are a jew----do not admit it)      I read the islamo Nazi literature
> in my chiidhood  and heard it PARROTED out of the mouths of muslim west Pakistanis----as a young
> adult,  VERBATIM----in fact even as a child of 14---from a kid who claimed to be the son of a Pakistani
> diplomat to the UN.      I have a  very real basis for skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have a rationalization that makes the rape and murder of women and children okay with you- if they are Muslim.
Click to expand...


you should learn how to read------at no point have I justified the rape and murder of anyone-----nor have
I seen credible evidence of a program of rape and murder of muslims by Buddhists in Myanmar.    
A  "they said so....."      from a  "source"  in Bangladesh  (the country that does NOT WANT THE 
MUSLIMS FROM MYANMAR)     does not do it for me.      Masses of people starving to death is not
an easy thing to HIDE  in the 21st century       Way back in the early 70s  Nigeria could not hide the
starvation of the Biafrans------now people walk around with little cell phones with which they can take
pictures and little devices capable of transmitting them.     Do you have anything at all?


----------



## Tilly

There seems to be a lot of the usual hysteria on this thread whenever an attempt at discussing anything related to Islam is made.

This is despite the fact that (as Rosie pointed out) there is absolutely no firm evidence that the ‘rohingya’ have been starved to death or are starving.  It would be the easiest thing in the world for the Bangladeshis to prove it if they were, yet they have not done so.

 I’m also not seeing anyone approving of this imaginary genocide, just posters describing why they believe the non Muslims of Myanmar want those whom they view as a HUGE PROBLEM out.

Their reasons for wanting them out are hardly trivial and include the attempts at a land grap, colluding with many Islamists terror groups, training terrorists in Pakistan, Saudi Arabia and Bangladesh, conducting terrorism within Myanmar, raping and murdering Hindus, attacking and killing the police, attacking and killing Buddhist monks, torching Buddhist temples and razing Buddhist homes in Bangladesh on the border. In fact the torching of the Buddhist temples and homes to the ground  was so appealing to the peace loving Muslims that it attracted a whopping 25,000 of them to help out!

But instead of acknowledging the atrocities that the ‘rohingya’ muslims are perpetrating (as the followers of Islam do in so many other places DAILY all over the globe) we get the usual deflections ....but...but....but Christians - several hundred yrs ago.....but ....but but .....you are supporting genocide......(nobody is imho and it isn’t even happening ) etc etc etc.

Now I never swear, but I am so FUCKING tired of this crap from the left WHENEVER anything islam is discussed, EVEN in the IMMEDIATE AFTERMATH of their disgusting barbaric terror attacks in the West.

Some of you here have the patience of saints, bless you, but I’m thinking life is too short to keep attempting to debate with dishonest useful idiots who’s only aim seems to be to spin and whitewash for Islam.
So, this is yet another thread relating to Islam that I am bowing out of.

Someone let me know if there is EVER a thread where some honest debate on ANY subject relating to Islam is allowed to take place here.

Obviously I won’t be holding my breath.


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have seen the facts in a matter that you refuse to accept them. My answer is not subject to your approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly we can express our approval or disapproval of your posts. Our posts are not subject to your approval.
> 
> You don't object to the genocide of the Rohinga, or the rape and murder of women and children by the Myanmar army- saying that countries can do what they want with their people.
> 
> When asked whether you would apply that same standard to Germany and the holocaust, Turkey and the Armenian genocide, or ISIS and its massacre of religious minorities- you run away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think I have ever actually met someone who condoned genocide before...most people strongly draw a line there regardless about how they feel about the victims   once we find it even remotely acceptable or excusable we are doomed to repeat history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all you meet no one on the internet. You meet people in person. Secondly, the history you are seeing repeated is the slow death of a culture that Islam has decided to invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well he- and I- meet people in real life. I am sorry that doesn't happen for you.
> 
> What we are seeing repeated is the genocide of a people by evil men who are raping and murdering women and children.
> 
> There are good people who object to rape and murder.
> 
> And then there are the rest of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am INTRIGUED----have you met people who have been victimized in Myanmar as
> muslims by Buddhists in a massive GENOCIDE program
Click to expand...


I am intrigued- why can't you object to rape and murder- if the victims are Muslim?


----------



## Syriusly

Tilly said:


> There seems to be a lot of the usual hysteria on this thread whenever an attempt at discussing anything related to Islam is made.
> 
> This is despite the fact that (as Rosie pointed out) there is absolutely no firm evidence that the ‘rohingya’ have been starved to death or are starving.  It would be the easiest thing in the world for the Bangladeshis to prove it if they were, yet they have not done so.
> 
> I’m also not seeing anyone approving of this imaginary genocide, just posters describing why they believe the non Muslims of Myanmar want those whom they view as a HUGE PROBLEM out.
> 
> Their reasons for wanting them out are hardly trivial and include the attempts at a land grap, colluding with many Islamists terror groups, training terrorists in Pakistan, Saudi Arabia and Bangladesh, conducting terrorism within Myanmar, raping and murdering Hindus, attacking and killing the police, attacking and killing Buddhist monks, torching Buddhist temples and razing Buddhist homes in Bangladesh on the border. In fact the torching of the Buddhist temples and homes to the ground  was so appealing to the peace loving Muslims that it attracted a whopping 25,000 of them to help out!
> 
> But instead of acknowledging the atrocities that the ‘rohingya’ muslims are perpetrating (as the followers of Islam do in so many other places DAILY all over the globe) we get the usual deflections ....but...but....but Christians - several hundred yrs ago.....but ....but but .....you are supporting genocide......(nobody is imho and it isn’t even happening ) etc etc etc.
> 
> Now I never swear, but I am so FUCKING tired of this crap from the left WHENEVER anything islam is discussed, EVEN in the IMMEDIATE AFTERMATH of their disgusting barbaric terror attacks in the West.
> 
> Some of you here have the patience of saints, bless you, but I’m thinking life is too short to keep attempting to debate with dishonest useful idiots who’s only aim seems to be to spin and whitewash for Islam.
> So, this is yet another thread relating to Islam that I am bowing out of.
> 
> Someone let me know if there is EVER a thread where some honest debate on ANY subject relating to Islam is allowed to take place here.
> 
> Obviously I won’t be holding my breath.



LOL- I have yet to see anyone like you wanting an 'honest' debate on the murder and rape of the rohinga.

Run away, run away.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly we can express our approval or disapproval of your posts. Our posts are not subject to your approval.
> 
> You don't object to the genocide of the Rohinga, or the rape and murder of women and children by the Myanmar army- saying that countries can do what they want with their people.
> 
> When asked whether you would apply that same standard to Germany and the holocaust, Turkey and the Armenian genocide, or ISIS and its massacre of religious minorities- you run away.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think I have ever actually met someone who condoned genocide before...most people strongly draw a line there regardless about how they feel about the victims   once we find it even remotely acceptable or excusable we are doomed to repeat history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all you meet no one on the internet. You meet people in person. Secondly, the history you are seeing repeated is the slow death of a culture that Islam has decided to invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well he- and I- meet people in real life. I am sorry that doesn't happen for you.
> 
> What we are seeing repeated is the genocide of a people by evil men who are raping and murdering women and children.
> 
> There are good people who object to rape and murder.
> 
> And then there are the rest of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am INTRIGUED----have you met people who have been victimized in Myanmar as
> muslims by Buddhists in a massive GENOCIDE program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am intrigued- why can't you object to rape and murder- if the victims are Muslim?
Click to expand...

I already said I object to it and have no control who does or doesn't do it. You are trying to perpetuate a lie, not working.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be a lot of the usual hysteria on this thread whenever an attempt at discussing anything related to Islam is made.
> 
> This is despite the fact that (as Rosie pointed out) there is absolutely no firm evidence that the ‘rohingya’ have been starved to death or are starving.  It would be the easiest thing in the world for the Bangladeshis to prove it if they were, yet they have not done so.
> 
> I’m also not seeing anyone approving of this imaginary genocide, just posters describing why they believe the non Muslims of Myanmar want those whom they view as a HUGE PROBLEM out.
> 
> Their reasons for wanting them out are hardly trivial and include the attempts at a land grap, colluding with many Islamists terror groups, training terrorists in Pakistan, Saudi Arabia and Bangladesh, conducting terrorism within Myanmar, raping and murdering Hindus, attacking and killing the police, attacking and killing Buddhist monks, torching Buddhist temples and razing Buddhist homes in Bangladesh on the border. In fact the torching of the Buddhist temples and homes to the ground  was so appealing to the peace loving Muslims that it attracted a whopping 25,000 of them to help out!
> 
> But instead of acknowledging the atrocities that the ‘rohingya’ muslims are perpetrating (as the followers of Islam do in so many other places DAILY all over the globe) we get the usual deflections ....but...but....but Christians - several hundred yrs ago.....but ....but but .....you are supporting genocide......(nobody is imho and it isn’t even happening ) etc etc etc.
> 
> Now I never swear, but I am so FUCKING tired of this crap from the left WHENEVER anything islam is discussed, EVEN in the IMMEDIATE AFTERMATH of their disgusting barbaric terror attacks in the West.
> 
> Some of you here have the patience of saints, bless you, but I’m thinking life is too short to keep attempting to debate with dishonest useful idiots who’s only aim seems to be to spin and whitewash for Islam.
> So, this is yet another thread relating to Islam that I am bowing out of.
> 
> Someone let me know if there is EVER a thread where some honest debate on ANY subject relating to Islam is allowed to take place here.
> 
> Obviously I won’t be holding my breath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- I have yet to see anyone like you wanting an 'honest' debate on the murder and rape of the rohinga.
> 
> Run away, run away.
Click to expand...

If you want to have a debate why don't we talk about Islams track record. And the truth behind how this started. It was initiated by Muslims


----------



## Vastator

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.  YOU are making the genocide of an ethnic minority about Islam.  It isn't about Islam.  It's about a long persecuted ethnic minority.
> 
> Timeline: A Short History of Myanmar’s Rohingya Minority
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you did not read my post, they are not an ethnic group the name is a political creation for propaganda purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group------they tend to be Bengali muslims     (ie-----belong in Bangladesh)
> they have the language of the BENGALIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are a kind of ethnic group.
> 
> So why does that make the rape of women and children okie dokie to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I endorse the rape of women and children------I am NOT AT ALL convinced that
> the muslims of Burma are being raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you are not 'convinced' that the 'muslims' are being raped.
> 
> Just like so many westerners weren't 'convinced' that the Holocaust was happening.
> 
> 
> However, unlike in 1940, we actually have people documenting the rape and murder of these unfortunate people by the Army of Myanmar.
> Rohingya Were Raped Systematically by Myanmar’s Military, Report Says
> 
> But a report on the Rohingya released early Thursday by Human Rights Watch, which focused on sexual violence, said that the raping of women and girls appeared to be even more widespread and systematic than earlier suspected, and that uniformed members of Myanmar’s military were responsible for it.
> 
> The report was based on interviews with 52 Rohingya women and girls who had fled to neighboring Bangladesh, including 29 survivors of rape from 19 different villages in Myanmar’s Rakhine State.
> 
> Human Rights Watch said the report’s conclusions also drew from interviews with 17 representatives of humanitarian organizations providing health services to Rohingya women and girls in Bangladesh refugee camps, as well as Bangladeshi health officials.
> 
> It found that Myanmar security forces had “raped and sexually assaulted women and girls both during major attacks on villages but also in the weeks prior to these major attacks sometimes after repeated harassment.”
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Advertisement
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> In every case, the report said, “the perpetrators were uniformed members of security forces, almost all military personnel.”
> 
> While Human Rights Watch did not estimate the number of rapes, it said that dozens and “sometimes hundreds of cases” had been reported by aid groups working with refugees in the camps, and that they “likely only represent a proportion” of the total.
> 
> “All but one of the rapes reported to Human Rights Watch were gang rapes, involving two or more perpetrators,” the report said. “In eight cases women and girls reported being raped by five or more soldiers. They described being raped in their homes and while fleeing burning villages.”
Click to expand...

Which is nothing in the big scheme of things...
See how many women are raped here in the US daily....
A Rape a Minute, A Thousand Corpses a Year
If you think some sob story is going to convince the rest of the world to support, or feel sorry for a group that would behead them without a second thought... You've got another thing coming.


----------



## longknife

You continue to go back and forth on this to no end and it's reached the point of absolute ennui. Muslims are getting their upcomings after dishing out the same to their neighbors who are now being made out to be the bad guys. None of you will ever come to agreement on this.

It's just taking up board space.


----------



## Coyote

longknife said:


> You continue to go back and forth on this to no end and it's reached the point of absolute ennui. Muslims *are getting their upcomings *after dishing out the same to their neighbors who are now being made out to be the bad guys. None of you will ever come to agreement on this.
> 
> It's just taking up board space.




First time I've heard of genocide described as "upcomings".  Nor can I figure out what a child has done to "deserve" these upcomings.  But then - this thread marks many "firsts".


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS-----I learned all about the actions of the west Pakistani army in east Pakistan in 1971 from publications AND
> the many many Pakistanis I knew well at that time.      I did not learn it from ZIONIST SOURCES.     I
> learned all about Islamic jurisprudence in reference to rape by muslims of non muslims from SURVIVORS
> OF SHARIAH SHIT HOLES-----including but not limited to relatives by marriage---REMOTELY related and
> with absolutely no reason to dissemble
> I learned about that which is taught in mosques in the USA be being in mosques in the USA----a few times.
> A good AVAILABLE source for the actions of the West Pakistani army in 1971 would be------
> an intelligent  BANGLADESHI    (if you are a jew----do not admit it)      I read the islamo Nazi literature
> in my chiidhood  and heard it PARROTED out of the mouths of muslim west Pakistanis----as a young
> adult,  VERBATIM----in fact even as a child of 14---from a kid who claimed to be the son of a Pakistani
> diplomat to the UN.      I have a  very real basis for skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have a rationalization that makes the rape and murder of women and children okay with you- if they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn how to read------at no point have I justified the rape and murder of anyone-----nor have
> I seen credible evidence of a program of rape and murder of muslims by Buddhists in Myanmar.
> A  "they said so....."      from a  "source"  in Bangladesh  (the country that does NOT WANT THE
> MUSLIMS FROM MYANMAR)     does not do it for me.      Masses of people starving to death is not
> an easy thing to HIDE  in the 21st century       Way back in the early 70s  Nigeria could not hide the
> starvation of the Biafrans------now people walk around with little cell phones with which they can take
> pictures and little devices capable of transmitting them.     Do you have anything at all?
Click to expand...



Rosie there are endless credible accounts of what Myanmar has been doing - from the victims themselves, from the few observers allowed in, from journalists (who have subsequently been jailed), from doctors who have examined these people.  What does it take Rosie?  Can you not see this willful  blindness is just like the way we treated the accounts of Jews being killed in Germany?  What does it take to make you believe this is happening to these people?  Converting them to Christianity?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS-----I learned all about the actions of the west Pakistani army in east Pakistan in 1971 from publications AND
> the many many Pakistanis I knew well at that time.      I did not learn it from ZIONIST SOURCES.     I
> learned all about Islamic jurisprudence in reference to rape by muslims of non muslims from SURVIVORS
> OF SHARIAH SHIT HOLES-----including but not limited to relatives by marriage---REMOTELY related and
> with absolutely no reason to dissemble
> I learned about that which is taught in mosques in the USA be being in mosques in the USA----a few times.
> A good AVAILABLE source for the actions of the West Pakistani army in 1971 would be------
> an intelligent  BANGLADESHI    (if you are a jew----do not admit it)      I read the islamo Nazi literature
> in my chiidhood  and heard it PARROTED out of the mouths of muslim west Pakistanis----as a young
> adult,  VERBATIM----in fact even as a child of 14---from a kid who claimed to be the son of a Pakistani
> diplomat to the UN.      I have a  very real basis for skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have a rationalization that makes the rape and murder of women and children okay with you- if they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn how to read------at no point have I justified the rape and murder of anyone-----nor have
> I seen credible evidence of a program of rape and murder of muslims by Buddhists in Myanmar.
> A  "they said so....."      from a  "source"  in Bangladesh  (the country that does NOT WANT THE
> MUSLIMS FROM MYANMAR)     does not do it for me.      Masses of people starving to death is not
> an easy thing to HIDE  in the 21st century       Way back in the early 70s  Nigeria could not hide the
> starvation of the Biafrans------now people walk around with little cell phones with which they can take
> pictures and little devices capable of transmitting them.     Do you have anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie there are endless credible accounts of what Myanmar has been doing - from the victims themselves, from the few observers allowed in, from journalists (who have subsequently been jailed), from doctors who have examined these people.  What does it take Rosie?  Can you not see this willful  blindness is just like the way we treated the accounts of Jews being killed in Germany?  What does it take to make you believe this is happening to these people?  Converting them to Christianity?
Click to expand...

That is apple orange comparison. Also Hitler planned to kill all Jews, just like Islam. These Buddhists are not out to kill all Muslims, just the ones who stay. That is just the way it is, but do not make Islam a victim.


----------



## Coyote

No evidence...

Report identifies mounting evidence of Rohingya genocide, blames Myanmar
_The report, published by the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum and the non-profit organization Fortify Rights, says close to 1 million Rohingya have been forced to flee their homes.  

"The Rohingya have suffered attacks and systematic violations for decades, and the international community must not fail them now when their very existence in Myanmar is threatened" said Cameron Hudson, Director of the Simon-Skjodt Center for the Prevention of Genocide at the U.S. Holocaust Memorial Museum. "Without urgent action, there's a high risk of more mass atrocities." 

The report, titled, "They Tried to Kill Us All": Atrocity Crimes against Rohingya Muslims in Rakhine State, is based on more than 200 in-depth, in-person interviews. Fortify Rights, which investigates human rights violations in Southeast Asia, spoke with survivors and international aid workers along the Myanmar-Bangladesh border.  

"They tried to kill us all," said "Mohammed Rafiq, 25 years old and the source of the title of the report. He's from Min Gyi village in Maungdaw Township, and he told investigators that in August, soldiers corralled villagers in a group and then opened fire on them.  

"There was nothing left," he said. "People were shot in the chest, stomach, legs, face, head, everywhere." 

The report documents widespread and systematic attacks on Rohingya civilians from October to December in 2016 and also from August 25, 2017 until the present. The beginning of the mass atrocities stemmed from an attack carried out by an unknown Rohingya militant group against Burmese police outposts in March and August of 2017. *The militants were reportedly angry about the discriminatory treatment of Rohingya Muslims.* These attacks prompted the Myanmar Army to launch "clearance operations" which the report describes as "the military uses to describe ongoing multiagency efforts to combat and apprehend Rohingya militants." 

But those so-called "clearance operations" were effectively just a mechanism for visiting mass atrocities on massive numbers of Rohingya men, women and children, the report concludes._​

Burma security forces are burning down villages to drive out Rohingya Muslims and shooting those that flee
_Entire Rohingya villages are being burned down by vigilante mobs and security forces in an orchestrated campaign that has lasted almost three weeks, campaigners have warned. Those trying to flee the attacks are being shot dead.  


Fire-detection data, satellite imagery, photographs and videos from the ground has indicated at least 80 large-scale fires in inhabited areas across northern Rakhine State since 25 August, according to Amnesty International. _

_Satellite sensors during the same month-long period over the past four years detected no fires whatsoever of this magnitude anywhere in the state._​
Revealed: Evidence of Rohingya massacre in Myanmar
*Disturbing photographs have shed light on a massacre of 10 Rohingya men shot and hacked to death as violence in Myanmar gathered momentum in September.*
_

Released by Reuters news agency as part of an ongoing investigation, the photographs show 10 men tied together in a line, facing the camera.

The same men can then be seen in a tangled and bloody mound, clearly the victims of a violent death.

They offer evidence of a massacre believed to have taken place on the morning of 2 September last year, after the arrival of troops in the village of Inn Din drove its Rohingya inhabitants to flee.

Reporting on the massacre by Reuters has led to the arrest of two of the agency's journalists, Wa Lone and Kyaw Soe Oo, who remain in prison under accusations of breaking Myanmar's official secrets act._​
AP finds evidence for graves, Rohingya massacre in Myanmar | Voice of the Cape
*The faces of the men half-buried in the mass graves had been burned away by acid or blasted by bullets. Noor Kadir finally recognized his friends only by the colors of their shorts.*
_

Kadir and 14 others, all Rohingya Muslims in the Myanmar village of Gu Dar Pyin, had been choosing players for the soccer-like game of chinlone when the gunfire began. They scattered from what sounded like hard rain on a tin roof. By the time the Myanmar military stopped shooting, only Kadir and two teammates were left alive.


Days later, Kadir found six of his friends among the bodies in two graves.


*They are among at least five mass graves, all previously unreported, that have been confirmed by The Associated Press through multiple interviews with more than two dozen survivors in Bangladesh refugee camps and through time-stamped cellphone videos.* The Myanmar government regularly claims such massacres of the Rohingya never happened, and has acknowledged only one mass grave containing 10 “terrorists” in the village of Inn Din. However, the AP’s reporting shows a systematic slaughter of Rohingya Muslim civilians by the military, with help from Buddhist neighbors — and suggests many more graves hold many more people._​
Myanmar: Fresh evidence of ongoing ethnic cleansing as military starves, abducts and robs Rohingya
_Amnesty International also documented three recent incidents of the Myanmar military abducting girls or young women.  


In early January, soldiers forced their way into a house in Hpoe Khaung Chaung village, Buthidaung Township. As the soldiers searched the house, Hasina, 25, said they demanded at gunpoint that her uncle hand over her 15-year-old cousin, Samida. The family has not seen the girl again. The same is true of the other abducted girls and young women, making them victims of enforced disappearance.  


Rohingya families from villages where the military recently abducted women and girls said they fled in fear that the abductions would continue.  


Given the pervasive sexual violence that has marked this and previous military campaigns against the Rohingya in northern Rakhine State, the abduction of women and young girls raises serious concerns of rape and sexual slavery.  _​
Myanmar refuses visas to UN team investigating abuse of Rohingya Muslims
_*Myanmar will refuse entry *to members of a United Nations investigation focusing on allegations of killings, rape and torture by security forces against Rohingya Muslims, an official has said.

The government, led by Nobel laureate Aung San Suu Kyi, had already said it would not cooperate with a mission set up after a human rights council resolution was adopted in March._​
Myanmar refuses access to UN human rights investigator
_The United Nations' Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights on Wednesday said that *Myanmar had refused access* to a UN Special Rapporteur tasked with assessing the human rights situation in the country.

There have been widespread claims of persecution against the mostly Muslim minority Rohingya community, hundreds of thousands of whom have migrated to neighboring Bangladesh fleeing sectarian violence associated with a crackdown against Rohingya rebels by Myanmar's security forces.

"The Government of Myanmar has informed UN Special Rapporteur Yanghee Lee that all access to the country has been denied and cooperation withdrawn for the duration of her tenure," the OHCHR said in a statement._​
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ing-rohingya-massacre/?utm_term=.86de9a530d6d
_For more than two months, the Burmese government has held two Reuters reporters in prison for their investigation into a massacre by the country's military. Now, just days after their explosive and detailed account of the operation was finally published, the two men will win a renowned journalism award for their work.

Wa Lone and Kyaw Soe Oo were arrested Dec. 12 and accused by the Burmese government of having “illegally acquired information with the intention to share it with foreign media.” The pair are being held under the country's Official Secrets Act, but they have yet to be charged officially and continue to be denied due process. If convicted under the arcane colonial-era law, the journalists could face up to 14 years in prison._​
(human bones they photographed in a shallow grave)


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS-----I learned all about the actions of the west Pakistani army in east Pakistan in 1971 from publications AND
> the many many Pakistanis I knew well at that time.      I did not learn it from ZIONIST SOURCES.     I
> learned all about Islamic jurisprudence in reference to rape by muslims of non muslims from SURVIVORS
> OF SHARIAH SHIT HOLES-----including but not limited to relatives by marriage---REMOTELY related and
> with absolutely no reason to dissemble
> I learned about that which is taught in mosques in the USA be being in mosques in the USA----a few times.
> A good AVAILABLE source for the actions of the West Pakistani army in 1971 would be------
> an intelligent  BANGLADESHI    (if you are a jew----do not admit it)      I read the islamo Nazi literature
> in my chiidhood  and heard it PARROTED out of the mouths of muslim west Pakistanis----as a young
> adult,  VERBATIM----in fact even as a child of 14---from a kid who claimed to be the son of a Pakistani
> diplomat to the UN.      I have a  very real basis for skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have a rationalization that makes the rape and murder of women and children okay with you- if they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn how to read------at no point have I justified the rape and murder of anyone-----nor have
> I seen credible evidence of a program of rape and murder of muslims by Buddhists in Myanmar.
> A  "they said so....."      from a  "source"  in Bangladesh  (the country that does NOT WANT THE
> MUSLIMS FROM MYANMAR)     does not do it for me.      Masses of people starving to death is not
> an easy thing to HIDE  in the 21st century       Way back in the early 70s  Nigeria could not hide the
> starvation of the Biafrans------now people walk around with little cell phones with which they can take
> pictures and little devices capable of transmitting them.     Do you have anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie there are endless credible accounts of what Myanmar has been doing - from the victims themselves, from the few observers allowed in, from journalists (who have subsequently been jailed), from doctors who have examined these people.  What does it take Rosie?  Can you not see this willful  blindness is just like the way we treated the accounts of Jews being killed in Germany?  What does it take to make you believe this is happening to these people?  Converting them to Christianity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is apple orange comparison. Also Hitler planned to kill all Jews, just like Islam. These Buddhists are not out to kill all Muslims, just the ones who stay. That is just the way it is, but do not make Islam a victim.
Click to expand...


The Rohinga shot in the back while fleeing weren't trying to stay.  How do you explain that?

And...actually...ironically - Hitler's original plan wasn't to kill them though it didn't take him long to decide on that option...
The First Moments of Hitler's Final Solution      |     History | Smithsonian
_For a brief period, the Führer and other Nazi leaders toyed with the idea of mass deportation as a method of creating a Europe without Jews (Madagascar and the Arctic Circle were two suggested relocation sites). Deportation still would’ve resulted in thousands of deaths, though perhaps in less direct ways._


----------



## Coyote

....from 2014...

These Aren't Refugee Camps, They're Concentration Camps, and People Are Dying in Them





Several days before he was born, Mohammad Johar’s family escaped the Buddhist mobs that attacked their Muslim neighborhood, leaving bodies and burned homes in their wake. The threat of renewed violence has since kept the family and tens of thousands of fellow ethnic Rohingya confined to a wasteland of camps, ringed by armed guards, outside this coastal town in western Burma. But enforced confinement has spawned more insidious dangers. Last week, 2-year-old Mohammad Johar died of diarrhea and other complications, contracted in a camp that state authorities claim was made to safeguard him. The local medical clinic was empty and the nearest hospital too far — perhaps impossible to reach, given that his family would have to secure permission to go outside the wire. “Only in death will he be free,” sighed his 18-year-old brother, Nabih, moments after wrapping the toddler’s body in a cotton shroud.

For years, the Rohingya have been denied citizenship in Buddhist-majority Burma, and have faced *severe restrictions on marriage, employment, health care and education*. Now, it seems, the Burmese authorities are determined to starve and sicken the Rohingya out of existence.

*“Aid is still being obstructed by the authorities in a variety of ways*, and this appears to be symptomatic of the shared feeling among government officials at all levels that the Rohingya don’t belong in Rakhine state,” says Matthew Smith, executive director of Fortify Rights, a Bangkok-based group that released a February report highlighting long-standing government policies targeting the ethnic minority. “*The increasingly permanent segregation of the Rohingya is wholly inconsistent with the dominant narrative that democracy is sweeping the nation. The Rohingya are facing something greater than persecution — they’re facing existential threats*.”


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS-----I learned all about the actions of the west Pakistani army in east Pakistan in 1971 from publications AND
> the many many Pakistanis I knew well at that time.      I did not learn it from ZIONIST SOURCES.     I
> learned all about Islamic jurisprudence in reference to rape by muslims of non muslims from SURVIVORS
> OF SHARIAH SHIT HOLES-----including but not limited to relatives by marriage---REMOTELY related and
> with absolutely no reason to dissemble
> I learned about that which is taught in mosques in the USA be being in mosques in the USA----a few times.
> A good AVAILABLE source for the actions of the West Pakistani army in 1971 would be------
> an intelligent  BANGLADESHI    (if you are a jew----do not admit it)      I read the islamo Nazi literature
> in my chiidhood  and heard it PARROTED out of the mouths of muslim west Pakistanis----as a young
> adult,  VERBATIM----in fact even as a child of 14---from a kid who claimed to be the son of a Pakistani
> diplomat to the UN.      I have a  very real basis for skepticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have a rationalization that makes the rape and murder of women and children okay with you- if they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn how to read------at no point have I justified the rape and murder of anyone-----nor have
> I seen credible evidence of a program of rape and murder of muslims by Buddhists in Myanmar.
> A  "they said so....."      from a  "source"  in Bangladesh  (the country that does NOT WANT THE
> MUSLIMS FROM MYANMAR)     does not do it for me.      Masses of people starving to death is not
> an easy thing to HIDE  in the 21st century       Way back in the early 70s  Nigeria could not hide the
> starvation of the Biafrans------now people walk around with little cell phones with which they can take
> pictures and little devices capable of transmitting them.     Do you have anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie there are endless credible accounts of what Myanmar has been doing - from the victims themselves, from the few observers allowed in, from journalists (who have subsequently been jailed), from doctors who have examined these people.  What does it take Rosie?  Can you not see this willful  blindness is just like the way we treated the accounts of Jews being killed in Germany?  What does it take to make you believe this is happening to these people?  Converting them to Christianity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is apple orange comparison. Also Hitler planned to kill all Jews, just like Islam. These Buddhists are not out to kill all Muslims, just the ones who stay. That is just the way it is, but do not make Islam a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rohinga shot in the back while fleeing weren't trying to stay.  How do you explain that?
> 
> And...actually...ironically - Hitler's original plan wasn't to kill them though it didn't take him long to decide on that option...
> The First Moments of Hitler's Final Solution      |     History | Smithsonian
> _For a brief period, the Führer and other Nazi leaders toyed with the idea of mass deportation as a method of creating a Europe without Jews (Madagascar and the Arctic Circle were two suggested relocation sites). Deportation still would’ve resulted in thousands of deaths, though perhaps in less direct ways._
Click to expand...

They were fleeing the immediate threat. Not the country. If they were... They’d have been long gone by the time the army showed up. Don’t play stupid.


----------



## eagle1462010

Sizing up the shadowy leader of the Rakhine State insurgency

Born in Karachi, Pakistan, to a Rohingya migrant father, Ata Ullah – variously known as Ameer Abu Amar, Abu Amar Jununi and Hafiz Tohar – grew up in Mecca, Saudi Arabia, where he received a Madrassa education. A Myanmar government press release claims Ullah spent six months training in modern guerrilla warfare under the Taliban in Pakistan. Several Harakah al-Yaqin members told the International Crisis Group that he may have received additional training in Libya before his return to Rakhine State, but this remains unconfirmed. Portrait by May Sak



There are 2 sides to every story.  For years Ata, WHO IS NOT NATIVE TO THE LAND, have been using gorilla warfare against Budist in the country.  The recent fighting was caused by the insurgents attacking police stations and non muslims in small villages.

When the country went after those attackers.............hundreds of thousands fled to Banglidesh................just as Budist fled in the other direction.


----------



## eagle1462010

Largest Ramadan Attacks on Buddhist and Hindu Tribal people in Chittagong Hills in Bangladesh.

“We the people of India played a major role and immensely contributed in your struggle for the liberation of Bangladesh from the tyranny and atrocities of Pakistan, so that every citizen in your country could live with honour, dignity and rights irrespective of their race and religious belief. However, it has been observed that more heinous atrocities of targeted Killing of innocent Buddhists, Forcible Land grabbing of innocent Buddhist villagers, Rape of Buddhist women have been committed for decades, against the founding vision of your country as well as breaking all norms of human rights very often with alleged connivance of Bangladesh Army, Police force and Govt. Officials”, TCSA and CNCI Tripura Unit through the memorandum reminded the Prime Minister of Bangladesh.

Meanwhile, a separate deputation was made by the youth forum Tripura separatist Party before the Deputy High Commissioner Shakhawat Hossain. “This is to express our serious concerns on the incident of large scale atrocities committed upon the innocent indigenous (tribal) people of Bangladesh in Chittaging District of Rangamati on June 2nd. “ This incident in heinous and barbaric attack on the minority tribal people by the religious majority fundamentalist with the sole objective of ousting the religious minority from Bangladsh permanently”, said in the deputation.


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly we can express our approval or disapproval of your posts. Our posts are not subject to your approval.
> 
> You don't object to the genocide of the Rohinga, or the rape and murder of women and children by the Myanmar army- saying that countries can do what they want with their people.
> 
> When asked whether you would apply that same standard to Germany and the holocaust, Turkey and the Armenian genocide, or ISIS and its massacre of religious minorities- you run away.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think I have ever actually met someone who condoned genocide before...most people strongly draw a line there regardless about how they feel about the victims   once we find it even remotely acceptable or excusable we are doomed to repeat history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all you meet no one on the internet. You meet people in person. Secondly, the history you are seeing repeated is the slow death of a culture that Islam has decided to invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well he- and I- meet people in real life. I am sorry that doesn't happen for you.
> 
> What we are seeing repeated is the genocide of a people by evil men who are raping and murdering women and children.
> 
> There are good people who object to rape and murder.
> 
> And then there are the rest of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am INTRIGUED----have you met people who have been victimized in Myanmar as
> muslims by Buddhists in a massive GENOCIDE program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am intrigued- why can't you object to rape and murder- if the victims are Muslim?
Click to expand...


If there are muslim victims of rape and murder,   I would object.      In 1971 there was a program
of rape and murder inflicted upon muslims in  East Bengal. ----aka   East Pakistan-----now called
BANGLA DESH by the West Pakistani army.    At that time I was acquainted with several West
Pakistani doctors working in the USA.  
I objected.   The reports revealed that there were MANY pregnant girls----who were
being abandoned by their families in the care of the red cross.     I was horrified that they were being
abandoned.   The fact is that RAPE is more likely to result in conception than is normal sex.    (it is
so reported in the medical literature)     THE SITUATION was no secret at that time.   You got some
actual evidence that people are being raped and murdered and starved other than  'some bangla deshi
person said that some Myanmar refugees said so'?     or some social activist person said so?   In
1971 there were pictures of dead starved kids in the news papers and in the periodical "newsweek"
You got anything?      It is very clear that Bangla Desh does not WANT the refugees from Myanmar
despite the fact that they are ETHNIC BENGALIS
No one seems to want them.   Myanmar does not want them -----just wants to GET RID OF THEM. 
I have known people who escaped shariah shit holes------their problem was  HOW TO GET OUT---
before being murdered.   Their leaving was not legal in the shariah shit holes.----muslims were killing
them FOR TRYING TO LEAVE   The tragedy of the muslims of Myanmar is------THEY HAVE NO PLACE
TO GO.       They  need to be LIBERATED AND SHIPPED TO SOME RECEPTIVE SHARIAH SHIT
HOLE ----like Indonesia or Maldives of Malaysia or West Pakistan-----how about Turkey?   I am ALL
FOR AN AIR-LIFT to Turkey-------to the  OTTOMAN EMPIRE.   My very own hubby is an escapee
from a shariah shit hole.    His grand mother.  some twenty years earlier.   did not make it.  She was
raped and murdered along with her two infants.    There are times when groups of people SHOULD
NOT REMAIN TOGETHER.     It is very frustrating that they are FORCED to do so and NO ONE
WANTS THEM------Complain to the Caliph of the Ottoman empire----Erdogan


----------



## eagle1462010

Buddhist are being killed and systematically driven out of Bangledesh...............Many of those who kill them there moved into Myanmar to promote Muslim rights in that country............and ISLAMIC EXPANSION in the areas currently being talked about.....................................Including killing Buddist in Myanmar.........attacks on Police Stations........and etc.

THERE ARE 2 SIDES TO A WAR..................BUDDHIST are being SLAUGHTERED IN BANGLEDESH........WHERE THE FUCK IS THE OUTRAGE FOR THAT GENOCIDE................

Oh SORRY.........DOESN'T FIT INTO THE DAMN NARRATIVE OF MUSLIMS GOOD TALKING POINTS.

Throughout the middle East and South East Asia........Muslims areas are driving out ALL NON MUSLIMS IN THOSE AREAS..............................

Some ARE TIRED OF THEIR SHIT..................and are fighting back.


----------



## irosie91

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have a rationalization that makes the rape and murder of women and children okay with you- if they are Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should learn how to read------at no point have I justified the rape and murder of anyone-----nor have
> I seen credible evidence of a program of rape and murder of muslims by Buddhists in Myanmar.
> A  "they said so....."      from a  "source"  in Bangladesh  (the country that does NOT WANT THE
> MUSLIMS FROM MYANMAR)     does not do it for me.      Masses of people starving to death is not
> an easy thing to HIDE  in the 21st century       Way back in the early 70s  Nigeria could not hide the
> starvation of the Biafrans------now people walk around with little cell phones with which they can take
> pictures and little devices capable of transmitting them.     Do you have anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie there are endless credible accounts of what Myanmar has been doing - from the victims themselves, from the few observers allowed in, from journalists (who have subsequently been jailed), from doctors who have examined these people.  What does it take Rosie?  Can you not see this willful  blindness is just like the way we treated the accounts of Jews being killed in Germany?  What does it take to make you believe this is happening to these people?  Converting them to Christianity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is apple orange comparison. Also Hitler planned to kill all Jews, just like Islam. These Buddhists are not out to kill all Muslims, just the ones who stay. That is just the way it is, but do not make Islam a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rohinga shot in the back while fleeing weren't trying to stay.  How do you explain that?
> 
> And...actually...ironically - Hitler's original plan wasn't to kill them though it didn't take him long to decide on that option...
> The First Moments of Hitler's Final Solution      |     History | Smithsonian
> _For a brief period, the Führer and other Nazi leaders toyed with the idea of mass deportation as a method of creating a Europe without Jews (Madagascar and the Arctic Circle were two suggested relocation sites). Deportation still would’ve resulted in thousands of deaths, though perhaps in less direct ways._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were fleeing the immediate threat. Not the country. If they were... They’d have been long gone by the time the army showed up. Don’t play stupid.
Click to expand...



"for a while the Nazis toyed with mass deportation of jews..."     BULLSHIT!!--------my grandfather was desperate to get his brothers and their families out of Austria by the mid 1930s----no go-  then Germany
invaded---they died in Auschwitz.    I am all for a massive air lift of the muslims of Myanmar.   There is a
vast amount of uninhabited land in Libya.    My childhood playmate's mother was saved-----in the 1930s
by being shipped alone ----as a child, from Germany to England---------it took the considerable wealth of her parents to accomplish the rescue.   People were not getting out of Germany unless they could PAY FOR IT.
I DO NOT BELIEVE that the Buddhists of Myanmar would object to a mass migration of the muslims of
Myanmar to some friendly receptive shariah shit hole-----FREE OF CHARGE


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should learn how to read------at no point have I justified the rape and murder of anyone-----nor have
> I seen credible evidence of a program of rape and murder of muslims by Buddhists in Myanmar.
> A  "they said so....."      from a  "source"  in Bangladesh  (the country that does NOT WANT THE
> MUSLIMS FROM MYANMAR)     does not do it for me.      Masses of people starving to death is not
> an easy thing to HIDE  in the 21st century       Way back in the early 70s  Nigeria could not hide the
> starvation of the Biafrans------now people walk around with little cell phones with which they can take
> pictures and little devices capable of transmitting them.     Do you have anything at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie there are endless credible accounts of what Myanmar has been doing - from the victims themselves, from the few observers allowed in, from journalists (who have subsequently been jailed), from doctors who have examined these people.  What does it take Rosie?  Can you not see this willful  blindness is just like the way we treated the accounts of Jews being killed in Germany?  What does it take to make you believe this is happening to these people?  Converting them to Christianity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is apple orange comparison. Also Hitler planned to kill all Jews, just like Islam. These Buddhists are not out to kill all Muslims, just the ones who stay. That is just the way it is, but do not make Islam a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rohinga shot in the back while fleeing weren't trying to stay.  How do you explain that?
> 
> And...actually...ironically - Hitler's original plan wasn't to kill them though it didn't take him long to decide on that option...
> The First Moments of Hitler's Final Solution      |     History | Smithsonian
> _For a brief period, the Führer and other Nazi leaders toyed with the idea of mass deportation as a method of creating a Europe without Jews (Madagascar and the Arctic Circle were two suggested relocation sites). Deportation still would’ve resulted in thousands of deaths, though perhaps in less direct ways._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were fleeing the immediate threat. Not the country. If they were... They’d have been long gone by the time the army showed up. Don’t play stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "for a while the Nazis toyed with mass deportation of jews..."     BULLSHIT!!--------my grandfather was desperate to get his brothers and their families out of Austria by the mid 1930s----no go-  then Germany
> invaded---they died in Auschwitz.    I am all for a massive air lift of the muslims of Myanmar.   There is a
> vast amount of uninhabited land in Libya.    My childhood playmate's mother was saved-----in the 1930s
> by being shipped alone ----as a child, from Germany to England---------it took the considerable wealth of her parents to accomplish the rescue.   People were not getting out of Germany unless they could PAY FOR IT.
> I DO NOT BELIEVE that the Buddhists of Myanmar would object to a mass migration of the muslims of
> Myanmar to some friendly receptive shariah shit hole-----FREE OF CHARGE
Click to expand...


It is true.  Hitler first thought of that.  But then he whole heartedly embraced his ultimate plan.  Don’t you see how that same scenario on a smaller scale is playing out in Myanmar?

And how people are acting just like Americans did when Germany stated down its road of atrocities?  “It is not really happening“


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Buddhist are being killed and systematically driven out of Bangledesh...............Many of those who kill them there moved into Myanmar to promote Muslim rights in that country............and ISLAMIC EXPANSION in the areas currently being talked about.....................................Including killing Buddist in Myanmar.........attacks on Police Stations........and etc.
> 
> THERE ARE 2 SIDES TO A WAR..................BUDDHIST are being SLAUGHTERED IN BANGLEDESH........WHERE THE FUCK IS THE OUTRAGE FOR THAT GENOCIDE................
> 
> Oh SORRY.........DOESN'T FIT INTO THE DAMN NARRATIVE OF MUSLIMS GOOD TALKING POINTS.
> 
> Throughout the middle East and South East Asia........Muslims areas are driving out ALL NON MUSLIMS IN THOSE AREAS..............................
> 
> Some ARE TIRED OF THEIR SHIT..................and are fighting back.


How about reading the history of Myanmar?

Does anything justify the decapitating and burning alive of children?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think I have ever actually met someone who condoned genocide before...most people strongly draw a line there regardless about how they feel about the victims   once we find it even remotely acceptable or excusable we are doomed to repeat history
> 
> 
> 
> First of all you meet no one on the internet. You meet people in person. Secondly, the history you are seeing repeated is the slow death of a culture that Islam has decided to invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well he- and I- meet people in real life. I am sorry that doesn't happen for you.
> 
> What we are seeing repeated is the genocide of a people by evil men who are raping and murdering women and children.
> 
> There are good people who object to rape and murder.
> 
> And then there are the rest of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am INTRIGUED----have you met people who have been victimized in Myanmar as
> muslims by Buddhists in a massive GENOCIDE program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am intrigued- why can't you object to rape and murder- if the victims are Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there are muslim victims of rape and murder,   I would object.      In 1971 there was a program
> of rape and murder inflicted upon muslims in  East Bengal. ----aka   East Pakistan-----now called
> BANGLA DESH by the West Pakistani army.    At that time I was acquainted with several West
> Pakistani doctors working in the USA.
> I objected.   The reports revealed that there were MANY pregnant girls----who were
> being abandoned by their families in the care of the red cross.     I was horrified that they were being
> abandoned.   The fact is that RAPE is more likely to result in conception than is normal sex.    (it is
> so reported in the medical literature)     THE SITUATION was no secret at that time.   You got some
> actual evidence that people are being raped and murdered and starved other than  'some bangla deshi
> person said that some Myanmar refugees said so'?     or some social activist person said so?   In
> 1971 there were pictures of dead starved kids in the news papers and in the periodical "newsweek"
> You got anything?      It is very clear that Bangla Desh does not WANT the refugees from Myanmar
> despite the fact that they are ETHNIC BENGALIS
> No one seems to want them.   Myanmar does not want them -----just wants to GET RID OF THEM.
> I have known people who escaped shariah shit holes------their problem was  HOW TO GET OUT---
> before being murdered.   Their leaving was not legal in the shariah shit holes.----muslims were killing
> them FOR TRYING TO LEAVE   The tragedy of the muslims of Myanmar is------THEY HAVE NO PLACE
> TO GO.       They  need to be LIBERATED AND SHIPPED TO SOME RECEPTIVE SHARIAH SHIT
> HOLE ----like Indonesia or Maldives of Malaysia or West Pakistan-----how about Turkey?   I am ALL
> FOR AN AIR-LIFT to Turkey-------to the  OTTOMAN EMPIRE.   My very own hubby is an escapee
> from a shariah shit hole.    His grand mother.  some twenty years earlier.   did not make it.  She was
> raped and murdered along with her two infants.    There are times when groups of people SHOULD
> NOT REMAIN TOGETHER.     It is very frustrating that they are FORCED to do so and NO ONE
> WANTS THEM------Complain to the Caliph of the Ottoman empire----Erdogan
Click to expand...

 There are over million people involved who’s history in Myanmar is both relatively recent under British rule and going back hundreds of years.

Their culture is not Arab.

What is happening is an atrocity and is unsupportable.

Should Spain drive out and slaughter its Basques?

Should Turkey be allowed to drive out and slaughter its Kurds?


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have a rationalization that makes the rape and murder of women and children okay with you- if they are Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should learn how to read------at no point have I justified the rape and murder of anyone-----nor have
> I seen credible evidence of a program of rape and murder of muslims by Buddhists in Myanmar.
> A  "they said so....."      from a  "source"  in Bangladesh  (the country that does NOT WANT THE
> MUSLIMS FROM MYANMAR)     does not do it for me.      Masses of people starving to death is not
> an easy thing to HIDE  in the 21st century       Way back in the early 70s  Nigeria could not hide the
> starvation of the Biafrans------now people walk around with little cell phones with which they can take
> pictures and little devices capable of transmitting them.     Do you have anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie there are endless credible accounts of what Myanmar has been doing - from the victims themselves, from the few observers allowed in, from journalists (who have subsequently been jailed), from doctors who have examined these people.  What does it take Rosie?  Can you not see this willful  blindness is just like the way we treated the accounts of Jews being killed in Germany?  What does it take to make you believe this is happening to these people?  Converting them to Christianity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is apple orange comparison. Also Hitler planned to kill all Jews, just like Islam. These Buddhists are not out to kill all Muslims, just the ones who stay. That is just the way it is, but do not make Islam a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rohinga shot in the back while fleeing weren't trying to stay.  How do you explain that?
> 
> And...actually...ironically - Hitler's original plan wasn't to kill them though it didn't take him long to decide on that option...
> The First Moments of Hitler's Final Solution      |     History | Smithsonian
> _For a brief period, the Führer and other Nazi leaders toyed with the idea of mass deportation as a method of creating a Europe without Jews (Madagascar and the Arctic Circle were two suggested relocation sites). Deportation still would’ve resulted in thousands of deaths, though perhaps in less direct ways._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were fleeing the immediate threat. Not the country. If they were... They’d have been long gone by the time the army showed up. Don’t play stupid.
Click to expand...

Is this some sort of perverse justification for shooting them in the back?  Wtf!


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should learn how to read------at no point have I justified the rape and murder of anyone-----nor have
> I seen credible evidence of a program of rape and murder of muslims by Buddhists in Myanmar.
> A  "they said so....."      from a  "source"  in Bangladesh  (the country that does NOT WANT THE
> MUSLIMS FROM MYANMAR)     does not do it for me.      Masses of people starving to death is not
> an easy thing to HIDE  in the 21st century       Way back in the early 70s  Nigeria could not hide the
> starvation of the Biafrans------now people walk around with little cell phones with which they can take
> pictures and little devices capable of transmitting them.     Do you have anything at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie there are endless credible accounts of what Myanmar has been doing - from the victims themselves, from the few observers allowed in, from journalists (who have subsequently been jailed), from doctors who have examined these people.  What does it take Rosie?  Can you not see this willful  blindness is just like the way we treated the accounts of Jews being killed in Germany?  What does it take to make you believe this is happening to these people?  Converting them to Christianity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is apple orange comparison. Also Hitler planned to kill all Jews, just like Islam. These Buddhists are not out to kill all Muslims, just the ones who stay. That is just the way it is, but do not make Islam a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rohinga shot in the back while fleeing weren't trying to stay.  How do you explain that?
> 
> And...actually...ironically - Hitler's original plan wasn't to kill them though it didn't take him long to decide on that option...
> The First Moments of Hitler's Final Solution      |     History | Smithsonian
> _For a brief period, the Führer and other Nazi leaders toyed with the idea of mass deportation as a method of creating a Europe without Jews (Madagascar and the Arctic Circle were two suggested relocation sites). Deportation still would’ve resulted in thousands of deaths, though perhaps in less direct ways._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were fleeing the immediate threat. Not the country. If they were... They’d have been long gone by the time the army showed up. Don’t play stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this some sort of perverse justification for shooting them in the back?  Wtf!
Click to expand...

No. It’s reality. Do you think this is a game? They were told to get the fuck out. Do you know what that means? They weren’t told to run short distances, and play “keep away”. This isn’t “hide and seek”. They’ve been told; “get the fuck out, or die”. Myanmar isn’t playing any games. And if you haven’t noticed... They are deadly serious.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie there are endless credible accounts of what Myanmar has been doing - from the victims themselves, from the few observers allowed in, from journalists (who have subsequently been jailed), from doctors who have examined these people.  What does it take Rosie?  Can you not see this willful  blindness is just like the way we treated the accounts of Jews being killed in Germany?  What does it take to make you believe this is happening to these people?  Converting them to Christianity?
> 
> 
> 
> That is apple orange comparison. Also Hitler planned to kill all Jews, just like Islam. These Buddhists are not out to kill all Muslims, just the ones who stay. That is just the way it is, but do not make Islam a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rohinga shot in the back while fleeing weren't trying to stay.  How do you explain that?
> 
> And...actually...ironically - Hitler's original plan wasn't to kill them though it didn't take him long to decide on that option...
> The First Moments of Hitler's Final Solution      |     History | Smithsonian
> _For a brief period, the Führer and other Nazi leaders toyed with the idea of mass deportation as a method of creating a Europe without Jews (Madagascar and the Arctic Circle were two suggested relocation sites). Deportation still would’ve resulted in thousands of deaths, though perhaps in less direct ways._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were fleeing the immediate threat. Not the country. If they were... They’d have been long gone by the time the army showed up. Don’t play stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "for a while the Nazis toyed with mass deportation of jews..."     BULLSHIT!!--------my grandfather was desperate to get his brothers and their families out of Austria by the mid 1930s----no go-  then Germany
> invaded---they died in Auschwitz.    I am all for a massive air lift of the muslims of Myanmar.   There is a
> vast amount of uninhabited land in Libya.    My childhood playmate's mother was saved-----in the 1930s
> by being shipped alone ----as a child, from Germany to England---------it took the considerable wealth of her parents to accomplish the rescue.   People were not getting out of Germany unless they could PAY FOR IT.
> I DO NOT BELIEVE that the Buddhists of Myanmar would object to a mass migration of the muslims of
> Myanmar to some friendly receptive shariah shit hole-----FREE OF CHARGE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true.  Hitler first thought of that.  But then he whole heartedly embraced his ultimate plan.  Don’t you see how that same scenario on a smaller scale is playing out in Myanmar?
> 
> And how people are acting just like Americans did when Germany stated down its road of atrocities?  “It is not really happening“
Click to expand...


no----not even close.       I have mentioned that I read the islamo Nazi propaganda in childhood----in
the form of old beat up pamphlets that lay around in dusty yellow heaps or fluttered in the wind
in my hometown in the USA-------AND I have relatives that managed to survive both Europe and
shariah shit holes and I have known lots of Buddhists in the USA  (and hindus)    The stuff I read was
not generated ONLY during the world war II or even Hitler era-----some of it was much older.   Genocide
upon jews as a goal in the  "Christian world"   dates back to the inception of christianty-----and in the
"Islamic world"---to the inception of islam.     Genocide upon muslims as a goal or holy endeavor
does not exist in Hinduism or Buddhism.    DENIAL?    (and tacit support)  -----yup----that was AND 
IS   very prevalent in the USA.    Muslims I have known well DENY even the rift between Sunnis and
Shiites    (it's a Zionist lie)    Turks DENY----the Armenian genocide of 1915  (another Zionist lie)   
Genocide against Hindus and Buddhists and Zoroastrians in southeast asia dates back to the friggen'
MOGHUL EMPIRE   (the inception of Islamic rule in southeast asia)  and to the earlier arab forays into
Iran.      You actually imagine that Buddhists are out to render the world   "islam-frei"??


----------



## Syriusly

Still waiting for one of our brave Islamophobes to condemn the rape and murder of women and children.

I am fairly confident that my waiting will never end.


----------



## Vastator

Syriusly said:


> Still waiting for one of our brave Islamophobes to condemn the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> I am fairly confident that my waiting will never end.


Youre waiting around for an empty gesture, and a useless post...? You need a hobby. Thinking people don’t waste time on ineffective virtue signaling. Only people who want attention do. Now I’ve given you some... Better?


----------



## Syriusly

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all you meet no one on the internet. You meet people in person. Secondly, the history you are seeing repeated is the slow death of a culture that Islam has decided to invade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he- and I- meet people in real life. I am sorry that doesn't happen for you.
> 
> What we are seeing repeated is the genocide of a people by evil men who are raping and murdering women and children.
> 
> There are good people who object to rape and murder.
> 
> And then there are the rest of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am INTRIGUED----have you met people who have been victimized in Myanmar as
> muslims by Buddhists in a massive GENOCIDE program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am intrigued- why can't you object to rape and murder- if the victims are Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there are muslim victims of rape and murder,   I would object.      In 1971 there was a program
> of rape and murder inflicted upon muslims in  East Bengal. ----aka   East Pakistan-----now called
> BANGLA DESH by the West Pakistani army.    At that time I was acquainted with several West
> Pakistani doctors working in the USA.
> I objected.   The reports revealed that there were MANY pregnant girls----who were
> being abandoned by their families in the care of the red cross.     I was horrified that they were being
> abandoned.   The fact is that RAPE is more likely to result in conception than is normal sex.    (it is
> so reported in the medical literature)     THE SITUATION was no secret at that time.   You got some
> actual evidence that people are being raped and murdered and starved other than  'some bangla deshi
> person said that some Myanmar refugees said so'?     or some social activist person said so?   In
> 1971 there were pictures of dead starved kids in the news papers and in the periodical "newsweek"
> You got anything?      It is very clear that Bangla Desh does not WANT the refugees from Myanmar
> despite the fact that they are ETHNIC BENGALIS
> No one seems to want them.   Myanmar does not want them -----just wants to GET RID OF THEM.
> I have known people who escaped shariah shit holes------their problem was  HOW TO GET OUT---
> before being murdered.   Their leaving was not legal in the shariah shit holes.----muslims were killing
> them FOR TRYING TO LEAVE   The tragedy of the muslims of Myanmar is------THEY HAVE NO PLACE
> TO GO.       They  need to be LIBERATED AND SHIPPED TO SOME RECEPTIVE SHARIAH SHIT
> HOLE ----like Indonesia or Maldives of Malaysia or West Pakistan-----how about Turkey?   I am ALL
> FOR AN AIR-LIFT to Turkey-------to the  OTTOMAN EMPIRE.   My very own hubby is an escapee
> from a shariah shit hole.    His grand mother.  some twenty years earlier.   did not make it.  She was
> raped and murdered along with her two infants.    There are times when groups of people SHOULD
> NOT REMAIN TOGETHER.     It is very frustrating that they are FORCED to do so and NO ONE
> WANTS THEM------Complain to the Caliph of the Ottoman empire----Erdogan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over million people involved who’s history in Myanmar is both relatively recent under British rule and going back hundreds of years.
> 
> Their culture is not Arab.
> 
> What is happening is an atrocity and is unsupportable.
> 
> Should Spain drive out and slaughter its Basques?
> 
> Should Turkey be allowed to drive out and slaughter its Kurds?
Click to expand...


Turkey already did that with slaughtering the Armenians- something Turkey still denies. 

Somehow I suspect that if this was being done by Muslim Turkey to Christian Armenians today- all of these same people would be condemning the actions of those 'ebil Muslims'- not explaining that it was the Armenians fault.


----------



## Syriusly

Vastator said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for one of our brave Islamophobes to condemn the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> I am fairly confident that my waiting will never end.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre waiting around for an empty gesture, and a useless post...? You need a hobby. Thinking people don’t waste time on ineffective virtue signaling. Only people who want attention do. Now I’ve given you some... Better?
Click to expand...


I have been waiting for some sign of humanity from the contard Islamophobes.

Pretty clear I will never see one.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Still waiting for one of our brave Islamophobes to condemn the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> I am fairly confident that my waiting will never end.



Your fantasy world where people have to think and feel like you changes nothing, saves 0 lives, and is totally meaningless to anyone who looks at facts and the history of Islam.


----------



## Vastator

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for one of our brave Islamophobes to condemn the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> I am fairly confident that my waiting will never end.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre waiting around for an empty gesture, and a useless post...? You need a hobby. Thinking people don’t waste time on ineffective virtue signaling. Only people who want attention do. Now I’ve given you some... Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been waiting for some sign of humanity from the contard Islamophobes.
> 
> Pretty clear I will never see one.
Click to expand...

You are seeing it. You just don’t like what you see...


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buddhist are being killed and systematically driven out of Bangledesh...............Many of those who kill them there moved into Myanmar to promote Muslim rights in that country............and ISLAMIC EXPANSION in the areas currently being talked about.....................................Including killing Buddist in Myanmar.........attacks on Police Stations........and etc.
> 
> THERE ARE 2 SIDES TO A WAR..................BUDDHIST are being SLAUGHTERED IN BANGLEDESH........WHERE THE FUCK IS THE OUTRAGE FOR THAT GENOCIDE................
> 
> Oh SORRY.........DOESN'T FIT INTO THE DAMN NARRATIVE OF MUSLIMS GOOD TALKING POINTS.
> 
> Throughout the middle East and South East Asia........Muslims areas are driving out ALL NON MUSLIMS IN THOSE AREAS..............................
> 
> Some ARE TIRED OF THEIR SHIT..................and are fighting back.
> 
> 
> 
> How about reading the history of Myanmar?
> 
> Does anything justify the decapitating and burning alive of children?
Click to expand...

How about you look at both sides of the story............  Nothing justifies the violence of War..........so keep your blinders on so you don't see the abuse of the other side................


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all you meet no one on the internet. You meet people in person. Secondly, the history you are seeing repeated is the slow death of a culture that Islam has decided to invade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he- and I- meet people in real life. I am sorry that doesn't happen for you.
> 
> What we are seeing repeated is the genocide of a people by evil men who are raping and murdering women and children.
> 
> There are good people who object to rape and murder.
> 
> And then there are the rest of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am INTRIGUED----have you met people who have been victimized in Myanmar as
> muslims by Buddhists in a massive GENOCIDE program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am intrigued- why can't you object to rape and murder- if the victims are Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there are muslim victims of rape and murder,   I would object.      In 1971 there was a program
> of rape and murder inflicted upon muslims in  East Bengal. ----aka   East Pakistan-----now called
> BANGLA DESH by the West Pakistani army.    At that time I was acquainted with several West
> Pakistani doctors working in the USA.
> I objected.   The reports revealed that there were MANY pregnant girls----who were
> being abandoned by their families in the care of the red cross.     I was horrified that they were being
> abandoned.   The fact is that RAPE is more likely to result in conception than is normal sex.    (it is
> so reported in the medical literature)     THE SITUATION was no secret at that time.   You got some
> actual evidence that people are being raped and murdered and starved other than  'some bangla deshi
> person said that some Myanmar refugees said so'?     or some social activist person said so?   In
> 1971 there were pictures of dead starved kids in the news papers and in the periodical "newsweek"
> You got anything?      It is very clear that Bangla Desh does not WANT the refugees from Myanmar
> despite the fact that they are ETHNIC BENGALIS
> No one seems to want them.   Myanmar does not want them -----just wants to GET RID OF THEM.
> I have known people who escaped shariah shit holes------their problem was  HOW TO GET OUT---
> before being murdered.   Their leaving was not legal in the shariah shit holes.----muslims were killing
> them FOR TRYING TO LEAVE   The tragedy of the muslims of Myanmar is------THEY HAVE NO PLACE
> TO GO.       They  need to be LIBERATED AND SHIPPED TO SOME RECEPTIVE SHARIAH SHIT
> HOLE ----like Indonesia or Maldives of Malaysia or West Pakistan-----how about Turkey?   I am ALL
> FOR AN AIR-LIFT to Turkey-------to the  OTTOMAN EMPIRE.   My very own hubby is an escapee
> from a shariah shit hole.    His grand mother.  some twenty years earlier.   did not make it.  She was
> raped and murdered along with her two infants.    There are times when groups of people SHOULD
> NOT REMAIN TOGETHER.     It is very frustrating that they are FORCED to do so and NO ONE
> WANTS THEM------Complain to the Caliph of the Ottoman empire----Erdogan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over million people involved who’s history in Myanmar is both relatively recent under British rule and going back hundreds of years.
> 
> Their culture is not Arab.
> 
> What is happening is an atrocity and is unsupportable.
> 
> Should Spain drive out and slaughter its Basques?
> 
> Should Turkey be allowed to drive out and slaughter its Kurds?
Click to expand...

Should Bangledesh be allowed to drive out and slaughter Hindu's............

Forced conversions reported at Rohingya refugee camps | Daily Mail Online

*'Hindus were identified and taken to a nearby hill... Only eight women were allowed to live… mostly the young and the beautiful': Forced conversions reported at Rohingya refugee camps*

Hindu Rohingyas living in Bangladesh relief camps have become a soft target for those looking to enforce religious conversions on those vulnerable and alone, fighting for survival in Cox's Bazar.

Both Hindu and Muslim Rohingya have taken shelter after fleeing from Myanmar, but with far more Muslims than Hindus seeking refuge, the women from the community - who have already lost their homes and loved ones - are now faced with the real danger of losing their identity, dignity, and way of life.

Rabia is not alone. Theoman says her husband and entire family were shot in front of her but she was left alive to live as a captive.

'They took us to the forest and said I would have to read namaz or they would release me... My sindoor was removed and my religious shakha pola bangles broken.

'I was told I would be allowed to live only if I changed my religion. I was made to wear burqa and stay with them to learn their traditions for almost three weeks.

'I was made to read namaz... I had to say Allah, but my heart was beating for Bhagwan... My family started searching for me and came to know that I was living in a Muslim camp.'


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for one of our brave Islamophobes to condemn the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> I am fairly confident that my waiting will never end.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre waiting around for an empty gesture, and a useless post...? You need a hobby. Thinking people don’t waste time on ineffective virtue signaling. Only people who want attention do. Now I’ve given you some... Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been waiting for some sign of humanity from the contard Islamophobes.
> 
> Pretty clear I will never see one.
Click to expand...

No one cares what you see. What makes you think you can shame someone just because he does not agree with you? You can't.


----------



## eagle1462010

Bangladesh: Runaway Muslim Persecution of Hindus

Within 30 years, there will be no Hindus left in Bangladesh, based on "the rate of exodus over the past 49 years." — Dr. Abul Barkat, Dhaka University.

This was also not the first time that Muslims used social media pots as an excuse to attack Hindus in Bangladesh. According to the U.S. State Department's International Religious Freedom report for 2016:

"There were a significant number of attacks against religious minorities [in Bangladesh], particularly Hindus. In October hundreds of villagers in the eastern part of the country *vandalized more than 50 Hindu family homes and 15 Hindu temples,* following a Facebook post believed by some to be offensive to Islam. High levels of election-related *violence in June resulted in the death of 126 individuals and injuries to 9,000 others.* In one attack in a suburb of Dhaka, the media *reported hundreds of attackers used sticks and bamboo poles to beat a group of Catholics and vandalize their homes and shops, injuring an estimated 60 people."

*


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Lastamender

> “From the time Muslims started arriving, around 632 AD, the history of India becomes a long, monotonous series of murders, massacres, spoliations, and destructions. It is, as usual, in the name of ‘a holy war’ of their faith, of their sole God, that the barbarians have destroyed civilizations, wiped out entire races.”


Old habits are hard to break especially when murder and genocide are sanctioned by Muhammad and Islam



> “Their temples were razed, their idols smashed, their women raped, their men killed or taken slaves. When Mahmud of Ghazni entered Somnath on one of his annual raids, he *slaughtered all 50,000 inhabitants.*


Islamic India – The Biggest Holocaust in World History | SikhNet


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie there are endless credible accounts of what Myanmar has been doing - from the victims themselves, from the few observers allowed in, from journalists (who have subsequently been jailed), from doctors who have examined these people.  What does it take Rosie?  Can you not see this willful  blindness is just like the way we treated the accounts of Jews being killed in Germany?  What does it take to make you believe this is happening to these people?  Converting them to Christianity?
> 
> 
> 
> That is apple orange comparison. Also Hitler planned to kill all Jews, just like Islam. These Buddhists are not out to kill all Muslims, just the ones who stay. That is just the way it is, but do not make Islam a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rohinga shot in the back while fleeing weren't trying to stay.  How do you explain that?
> 
> And...actually...ironically - Hitler's original plan wasn't to kill them though it didn't take him long to decide on that option...
> The First Moments of Hitler's Final Solution      |     History | Smithsonian
> _For a brief period, the Führer and other Nazi leaders toyed with the idea of mass deportation as a method of creating a Europe without Jews (Madagascar and the Arctic Circle were two suggested relocation sites). Deportation still would’ve resulted in thousands of deaths, though perhaps in less direct ways._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were fleeing the immediate threat. Not the country. If they were... They’d have been long gone by the time the army showed up. Don’t play stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this some sort of perverse justification for shooting them in the back?  Wtf!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It’s reality. Do you think this is a game? They were told to get the fuck out. Do you know what that means? They weren’t told to run short distances, and play “keep away”. This isn’t “hide and seek”. They’ve been told; “get the fuck out, or die”. Myanmar isn’t playing any games. And if you haven’t noticed... They are deadly serious.
Click to expand...

And you think this is ok?


----------



## eagle1462010

Times Now

New Delhi: In a stunning disclosure, it has been revealed that 300 Rohingyas abducted 100 Hindus on August 25 and eliminated 92 of them. 

Eight people who survived the assassination were all women, who later got converted to Islam.

They were then taken to Bangladesh, said the Myanmar State Councillor Information Office.

The revelation comes a day after the Myanmar's Army discovered two mud pits filled with 28 Hindu corpses, including women and children, outside a village in northern Rakhine.

As per the Army, it was the evidence of a massacre by Rohingya Muslim militants.

Speaking to Times Now, several Hindu refugees who survived have recounted that they were threatened and abused by Rohingya militants and forced to convert.

“We fled here after Rohingya terrorists came to attack us with swords, spears, sticks and guns. They burned our houses and farms. There were hundreds of them, from teenagers to men in their mid-30s. They said 'this is an Islamic state'. They shouted 'Rakhine state is our Rohingya state.’ We told them Rakhine state is not theirs. They said they would kill Hindus and we saw them do it. We fled when they set fire to our houses,” said a resident of Rakhine.

He claimed that more than 30 Hindus were missing and that they recovered 8 Hindu bodies.

On Monday, graves of 17 more Hindus were found.


----------



## Coyote

You people amaze me.  Tbere is nothing more to say.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> You people amaze me.  Tbere is nothing more to say.



Again, your disgust means 0. It is not justified and no more than a tactic to demean the posters who just tell the truth that you just can't handle.


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is apple orange comparison. Also Hitler planned to kill all Jews, just like Islam. These Buddhists are not out to kill all Muslims, just the ones who stay. That is just the way it is, but do not make Islam a victim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rohinga shot in the back while fleeing weren't trying to stay.  How do you explain that?
> 
> And...actually...ironically - Hitler's original plan wasn't to kill them though it didn't take him long to decide on that option...
> The First Moments of Hitler's Final Solution      |     History | Smithsonian
> _For a brief period, the Führer and other Nazi leaders toyed with the idea of mass deportation as a method of creating a Europe without Jews (Madagascar and the Arctic Circle were two suggested relocation sites). Deportation still would’ve resulted in thousands of deaths, though perhaps in less direct ways._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were fleeing the immediate threat. Not the country. If they were... They’d have been long gone by the time the army showed up. Don’t play stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this some sort of perverse justification for shooting them in the back?  Wtf!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It’s reality. Do you think this is a game? They were told to get the fuck out. Do you know what that means? They weren’t told to run short distances, and play “keep away”. This isn’t “hide and seek”. They’ve been told; “get the fuck out, or die”. Myanmar isn’t playing any games. And if you haven’t noticed... They are deadly serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you think this is ok?
Click to expand...

Do you think Myanmar cares what either of us think?


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> You people amaze me.  Tbere is nothing more to say.


Continue to be amazed then with your blinders on.

Hindu's are being systematically slaughtered and driven out of Bangladesh...........by the very people who killed Hindu's in Myanmar..............

The HINDU'S are SICK OF IT................They are sick of the Muslims telling them to convert or die...........

YOU ONLY TELL ONE SIDE OF THE STORY.................

Now show me the pictures of those HINDU'S KILLED BY THE OTHER SIDE............


I've just shown you articles of the other side....................Hindu's who are refugees were FORCED TO CONVERT TO ISLAM OR DIE.............

PARDON ME.......IF I WAS TOLD CONVERT OR DIE...............THEN I WOULD CHOOSE DEATH.............

This is the other side of the story...............The one you refuse to look at.............

And this story is going on all over the middle east..............

Perhaps you should visit no man's land between India and Pakistan..........wear a bullet proof vest.........they are always shooting at each other there over religion......enjoy.


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> Still waiting for one of our brave Islamophobes to condemn the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> I am fairly confident that my waiting will never end.



you got some examples of rape and murder?


----------



## eagle1462010

Rohingya accused of mass killings of Hindus in Myanmar | Daily Mail Online

The radical muslims started this fight..............and are now pissed off that the Hindu's aren't taking any of their BS this time.........

When the Hindu's were confronted with CONVERT OR DIE.................the Muslims got their answer.............

The side of the equation some refuse to look at here.


----------



## eagle1462010

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for one of our brave Islamophobes to condemn the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> I am fairly confident that my waiting will never end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got some examples of rape and murder?
Click to expand...

I do.................but they are of the Islamic extremist side......................


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well he- and I- meet people in real life. I am sorry that doesn't happen for you.
> 
> What we are seeing repeated is the genocide of a people by evil men who are raping and murdering women and children.
> 
> There are good people who object to rape and murder.
> 
> And then there are the rest of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am INTRIGUED----have you met people who have been victimized in Myanmar as
> muslims by Buddhists in a massive GENOCIDE program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am intrigued- why can't you object to rape and murder- if the victims are Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there are muslim victims of rape and murder,   I would object.      In 1971 there was a program
> of rape and murder inflicted upon muslims in  East Bengal. ----aka   East Pakistan-----now called
> BANGLA DESH by the West Pakistani army.    At that time I was acquainted with several West
> Pakistani doctors working in the USA.
> I objected.   The reports revealed that there were MANY pregnant girls----who were
> being abandoned by their families in the care of the red cross.     I was horrified that they were being
> abandoned.   The fact is that RAPE is more likely to result in conception than is normal sex.    (it is
> so reported in the medical literature)     THE SITUATION was no secret at that time.   You got some
> actual evidence that people are being raped and murdered and starved other than  'some bangla deshi
> person said that some Myanmar refugees said so'?     or some social activist person said so?   In
> 1971 there were pictures of dead starved kids in the news papers and in the periodical "newsweek"
> You got anything?      It is very clear that Bangla Desh does not WANT the refugees from Myanmar
> despite the fact that they are ETHNIC BENGALIS
> No one seems to want them.   Myanmar does not want them -----just wants to GET RID OF THEM.
> I have known people who escaped shariah shit holes------their problem was  HOW TO GET OUT---
> before being murdered.   Their leaving was not legal in the shariah shit holes.----muslims were killing
> them FOR TRYING TO LEAVE   The tragedy of the muslims of Myanmar is------THEY HAVE NO PLACE
> TO GO.       They  need to be LIBERATED AND SHIPPED TO SOME RECEPTIVE SHARIAH SHIT
> HOLE ----like Indonesia or Maldives of Malaysia or West Pakistan-----how about Turkey?   I am ALL
> FOR AN AIR-LIFT to Turkey-------to the  OTTOMAN EMPIRE.   My very own hubby is an escapee
> from a shariah shit hole.    His grand mother.  some twenty years earlier.   did not make it.  She was
> raped and murdered along with her two infants.    There are times when groups of people SHOULD
> NOT REMAIN TOGETHER.     It is very frustrating that they are FORCED to do so and NO ONE
> WANTS THEM------Complain to the Caliph of the Ottoman empire----Erdogan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over million people involved who’s history in Myanmar is both relatively recent under British rule and going back hundreds of years.
> 
> Their culture is not Arab.
> 
> What is happening is an atrocity and is unsupportable.
> 
> Should Spain drive out and slaughter its Basques?
> 
> Should Turkey be allowed to drive out and slaughter its Kurds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should Bangledesh be allowed to drive out and slaughter Hindu's............
> 
> Forced conversions reported at Rohingya refugee camps | Daily Mail Online
> 
> *'Hindus were identified and taken to a nearby hill... Only eight women were allowed to live… mostly the young and the beautiful': Forced conversions reported at Rohingya refugee camps*
> 
> Hindu Rohingyas living in Bangladesh relief camps have become a soft target for those looking to enforce religious conversions on those vulnerable and alone, fighting for survival in Cox's Bazar.
> 
> Both Hindu and Muslim Rohingya have taken shelter after fleeing from Myanmar, but with far more Muslims than Hindus seeking refuge, the women from the community - who have already lost their homes and loved ones - are now faced with the real danger of losing their identity, dignity, and way of life.
> 
> Rabia is not alone. Theoman says her husband and entire family were shot in front of her but she was left alive to live as a captive.
> 
> 'They took us to the forest and said I would have to read namaz or they would release me... My sindoor was removed and my religious shakha pola bangles broken.
> 
> 'I was told I would be allowed to live only if I changed my religion. I was made to wear burqa and stay with them to learn their traditions for almost three weeks.
> 
> 'I was made to read namaz... I had to say Allah, but my heart was beating for Bhagwan... My family started searching for me and came to know that I was living in a Muslim camp.'
Click to expand...



Fascinating- so not all Rohinga are Muslim- but are being driven out of Myanmar anyway.

And by the way- I think that the murder of Hindu Rohinga by Muslim Rohinga is just as wrong as what is being done to the Muslim Rohinga by Buddhist Myanmarese.


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> Rohingya accused of mass killings of Hindus in Myanmar | Daily Mail Online
> 
> The radical muslims started this fight..............and are now pissed off that the Hindu's aren't taking any of their BS this time.........
> 
> When the Hindu's were confronted with CONVERT OR DIE.................the Muslims got their answer.............
> 
> The side of the equation some refuse to look at here.



The Buddhists of Myanmar told the Rohinga of Myanmar- leave or die- regardless of whether the Rohinga were Hindu or Muslim- and of course raped and murdered women and children in order to panic the others to flee.

Personally I am on the side opposed to rape and murder.

Thanks for the article showing how the inhumanity continues- the Muslims killing the Hindu are every bit as evil as the Buddhists killing the Rohinga regardless of their religion.


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am INTRIGUED----have you met people who have been victimized in Myanmar as
> muslims by Buddhists in a massive GENOCIDE program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am intrigued- why can't you object to rape and murder- if the victims are Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there are muslim victims of rape and murder,   I would object.      In 1971 there was a program
> of rape and murder inflicted upon muslims in  East Bengal. ----aka   East Pakistan-----now called
> BANGLA DESH by the West Pakistani army.    At that time I was acquainted with several West
> Pakistani doctors working in the USA.
> I objected.   The reports revealed that there were MANY pregnant girls----who were
> being abandoned by their families in the care of the red cross.     I was horrified that they were being
> abandoned.   The fact is that RAPE is more likely to result in conception than is normal sex.    (it is
> so reported in the medical literature)     THE SITUATION was no secret at that time.   You got some
> actual evidence that people are being raped and murdered and starved other than  'some bangla deshi
> person said that some Myanmar refugees said so'?     or some social activist person said so?   In
> 1971 there were pictures of dead starved kids in the news papers and in the periodical "newsweek"
> You got anything?      It is very clear that Bangla Desh does not WANT the refugees from Myanmar
> despite the fact that they are ETHNIC BENGALIS
> No one seems to want them.   Myanmar does not want them -----just wants to GET RID OF THEM.
> I have known people who escaped shariah shit holes------their problem was  HOW TO GET OUT---
> before being murdered.   Their leaving was not legal in the shariah shit holes.----muslims were killing
> them FOR TRYING TO LEAVE   The tragedy of the muslims of Myanmar is------THEY HAVE NO PLACE
> TO GO.       They  need to be LIBERATED AND SHIPPED TO SOME RECEPTIVE SHARIAH SHIT
> HOLE ----like Indonesia or Maldives of Malaysia or West Pakistan-----how about Turkey?   I am ALL
> FOR AN AIR-LIFT to Turkey-------to the  OTTOMAN EMPIRE.   My very own hubby is an escapee
> from a shariah shit hole.    His grand mother.  some twenty years earlier.   did not make it.  She was
> raped and murdered along with her two infants.    There are times when groups of people SHOULD
> NOT REMAIN TOGETHER.     It is very frustrating that they are FORCED to do so and NO ONE
> WANTS THEM------Complain to the Caliph of the Ottoman empire----Erdogan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over million people involved who’s history in Myanmar is both relatively recent under British rule and going back hundreds of years.
> 
> Their culture is not Arab.
> 
> What is happening is an atrocity and is unsupportable.
> 
> Should Spain drive out and slaughter its Basques?
> 
> Should Turkey be allowed to drive out and slaughter its Kurds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should Bangledesh be allowed to drive out and slaughter Hindu's............
> 
> Forced conversions reported at Rohingya refugee camps | Daily Mail Online
> 
> *'Hindus were identified and taken to a nearby hill... Only eight women were allowed to live… mostly the young and the beautiful': Forced conversions reported at Rohingya refugee camps*
> 
> Hindu Rohingyas living in Bangladesh relief camps have become a soft target for those looking to enforce religious conversions on those vulnerable and alone, fighting for survival in Cox's Bazar.
> 
> Both Hindu and Muslim Rohingya have taken shelter after fleeing from Myanmar, but with far more Muslims than Hindus seeking refuge, the women from the community - who have already lost their homes and loved ones - are now faced with the real danger of losing their identity, dignity, and way of life.
> 
> Rabia is not alone. Theoman says her husband and entire family were shot in front of her but she was left alive to live as a captive.
> 
> 'They took us to the forest and said I would have to read namaz or they would release me... My sindoor was removed and my religious shakha pola bangles broken.
> 
> 'I was told I would be allowed to live only if I changed my religion. I was made to wear burqa and stay with them to learn their traditions for almost three weeks.
> 
> 'I was made to read namaz... I had to say Allah, but my heart was beating for Bhagwan... My family started searching for me and came to know that I was living in a Muslim camp.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating- so not all Rohinga are Muslim- but are being driven out of Myanmar anyway.
> 
> And by the way- I think that the murder of Hindu Rohinga by Muslim Rohinga is just as wrong as what is being done to the Muslim Rohinga by Buddhist Myanmarese.
Click to expand...


how nice of you--------it is VERY likely that lots of people in villages ENGAGED in violence are fleeing----
why do you find this  "phenomenon"  strange?       Based on general lack of aptitude on your part---I do not
find it strange that you ASSUME  that muslims are being raped and murdered by Buddhists


----------



## Lastamender

eagle1462010 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for one of our brave Islamophobes to condemn the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> I am fairly confident that my waiting will never end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got some examples of rape and murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.................but they are of the Islamic extremist side......................
Click to expand...

Maybe they are Islamophiles


Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am INTRIGUED----have you met people who have been victimized in Myanmar as
> muslims by Buddhists in a massive GENOCIDE program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am intrigued- why can't you object to rape and murder- if the victims are Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there are muslim victims of rape and murder,   I would object.      In 1971 there was a program
> of rape and murder inflicted upon muslims in  East Bengal. ----aka   East Pakistan-----now called
> BANGLA DESH by the West Pakistani army.    At that time I was acquainted with several West
> Pakistani doctors working in the USA.
> I objected.   The reports revealed that there were MANY pregnant girls----who were
> being abandoned by their families in the care of the red cross.     I was horrified that they were being
> abandoned.   The fact is that RAPE is more likely to result in conception than is normal sex.    (it is
> so reported in the medical literature)     THE SITUATION was no secret at that time.   You got some
> actual evidence that people are being raped and murdered and starved other than  'some bangla deshi
> person said that some Myanmar refugees said so'?     or some social activist person said so?   In
> 1971 there were pictures of dead starved kids in the news papers and in the periodical "newsweek"
> You got anything?      It is very clear that Bangla Desh does not WANT the refugees from Myanmar
> despite the fact that they are ETHNIC BENGALIS
> No one seems to want them.   Myanmar does not want them -----just wants to GET RID OF THEM.
> I have known people who escaped shariah shit holes------their problem was  HOW TO GET OUT---
> before being murdered.   Their leaving was not legal in the shariah shit holes.----muslims were killing
> them FOR TRYING TO LEAVE   The tragedy of the muslims of Myanmar is------THEY HAVE NO PLACE
> TO GO.       They  need to be LIBERATED AND SHIPPED TO SOME RECEPTIVE SHARIAH SHIT
> HOLE ----like Indonesia or Maldives of Malaysia or West Pakistan-----how about Turkey?   I am ALL
> FOR AN AIR-LIFT to Turkey-------to the  OTTOMAN EMPIRE.   My very own hubby is an escapee
> from a shariah shit hole.    His grand mother.  some twenty years earlier.   did not make it.  She was
> raped and murdered along with her two infants.    There are times when groups of people SHOULD
> NOT REMAIN TOGETHER.     It is very frustrating that they are FORCED to do so and NO ONE
> WANTS THEM------Complain to the Caliph of the Ottoman empire----Erdogan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over million people involved who’s history in Myanmar is both relatively recent under British rule and going back hundreds of years.
> 
> Their culture is not Arab.
> 
> What is happening is an atrocity and is unsupportable.
> 
> Should Spain drive out and slaughter its Basques?
> 
> Should Turkey be allowed to drive out and slaughter its Kurds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should Bangledesh be allowed to drive out and slaughter Hindu's............
> 
> Forced conversions reported at Rohingya refugee camps | Daily Mail Online
> 
> *'Hindus were identified and taken to a nearby hill... Only eight women were allowed to live… mostly the young and the beautiful': Forced conversions reported at Rohingya refugee camps*
> 
> Hindu Rohingyas living in Bangladesh relief camps have become a soft target for those looking to enforce religious conversions on those vulnerable and alone, fighting for survival in Cox's Bazar.
> 
> Both Hindu and Muslim Rohingya have taken shelter after fleeing from Myanmar, but with far more Muslims than Hindus seeking refuge, the women from the community - who have already lost their homes and loved ones - are now faced with the real danger of losing their identity, dignity, and way of life.
> 
> Rabia is not alone. Theoman says her husband and entire family were shot in front of her but she was left alive to live as a captive.
> 
> 'They took us to the forest and said I would have to read namaz or they would release me... My sindoor was removed and my religious shakha pola bangles broken.
> 
> 'I was told I would be allowed to live only if I changed my religion. I was made to wear burqa and stay with them to learn their traditions for almost three weeks.
> 
> 'I was made to read namaz... I had to say Allah, but my heart was beating for Bhagwan... My family started searching for me and came to know that I was living in a Muslim camp.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating- so not all Rohinga are Muslim- but are being driven out of Myanmar anyway.
> 
> And by the way- I think that the murder of Hindu Rohinga by Muslim Rohinga is just as wrong as what is being done to the Muslim Rohinga by Buddhist Myanmarese.
Click to expand...


No one cares what you think. Your moralizing is nothing more than smoke to cover your fear of being called a bigot by people that are actually just as stupid and in as much denial as you. Big fat 0.


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rohingya accused of mass killings of Hindus in Myanmar | Daily Mail Online
> 
> The radical muslims started this fight..............and are now pissed off that the Hindu's aren't taking any of their BS this time.........
> 
> When the Hindu's were confronted with CONVERT OR DIE.................the Muslims got their answer.............
> 
> The side of the equation some refuse to look at here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Buddhists of Myanmar told the Rohinga of Myanmar- leave or die- regardless of whether the Rohinga were Hindu or Muslim- and of course raped and murdered women and children in order to panic the others to flee.
> 
> Personally I am on the side opposed to rape and murder.
> 
> Thanks for the article showing how the inhumanity continues- the Muslims killing the Hindu are every bit as evil as the Buddhists killing the Rohinga regardless of their religion.
Click to expand...



SWEET-----you "KNOW"    all about what is going on OVER THERE


----------



## irosie91

regarding the  "starving"     are people being PREVENTED from supplying food aid to the fleeing muslims?


----------



## eagle1462010

Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am INTRIGUED----have you met people who have been victimized in Myanmar as
> muslims by Buddhists in a massive GENOCIDE program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am intrigued- why can't you object to rape and murder- if the victims are Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there are muslim victims of rape and murder,   I would object.      In 1971 there was a program
> of rape and murder inflicted upon muslims in  East Bengal. ----aka   East Pakistan-----now called
> BANGLA DESH by the West Pakistani army.    At that time I was acquainted with several West
> Pakistani doctors working in the USA.
> I objected.   The reports revealed that there were MANY pregnant girls----who were
> being abandoned by their families in the care of the red cross.     I was horrified that they were being
> abandoned.   The fact is that RAPE is more likely to result in conception than is normal sex.    (it is
> so reported in the medical literature)     THE SITUATION was no secret at that time.   You got some
> actual evidence that people are being raped and murdered and starved other than  'some bangla deshi
> person said that some Myanmar refugees said so'?     or some social activist person said so?   In
> 1971 there were pictures of dead starved kids in the news papers and in the periodical "newsweek"
> You got anything?      It is very clear that Bangla Desh does not WANT the refugees from Myanmar
> despite the fact that they are ETHNIC BENGALIS
> No one seems to want them.   Myanmar does not want them -----just wants to GET RID OF THEM.
> I have known people who escaped shariah shit holes------their problem was  HOW TO GET OUT---
> before being murdered.   Their leaving was not legal in the shariah shit holes.----muslims were killing
> them FOR TRYING TO LEAVE   The tragedy of the muslims of Myanmar is------THEY HAVE NO PLACE
> TO GO.       They  need to be LIBERATED AND SHIPPED TO SOME RECEPTIVE SHARIAH SHIT
> HOLE ----like Indonesia or Maldives of Malaysia or West Pakistan-----how about Turkey?   I am ALL
> FOR AN AIR-LIFT to Turkey-------to the  OTTOMAN EMPIRE.   My very own hubby is an escapee
> from a shariah shit hole.    His grand mother.  some twenty years earlier.   did not make it.  She was
> raped and murdered along with her two infants.    There are times when groups of people SHOULD
> NOT REMAIN TOGETHER.     It is very frustrating that they are FORCED to do so and NO ONE
> WANTS THEM------Complain to the Caliph of the Ottoman empire----Erdogan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over million people involved who’s history in Myanmar is both relatively recent under British rule and going back hundreds of years.
> 
> Their culture is not Arab.
> 
> What is happening is an atrocity and is unsupportable.
> 
> Should Spain drive out and slaughter its Basques?
> 
> Should Turkey be allowed to drive out and slaughter its Kurds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should Bangledesh be allowed to drive out and slaughter Hindu's............
> 
> Forced conversions reported at Rohingya refugee camps | Daily Mail Online
> 
> *'Hindus were identified and taken to a nearby hill... Only eight women were allowed to live… mostly the young and the beautiful': Forced conversions reported at Rohingya refugee camps*
> 
> Hindu Rohingyas living in Bangladesh relief camps have become a soft target for those looking to enforce religious conversions on those vulnerable and alone, fighting for survival in Cox's Bazar.
> 
> Both Hindu and Muslim Rohingya have taken shelter after fleeing from Myanmar, but with far more Muslims than Hindus seeking refuge, the women from the community - who have already lost their homes and loved ones - are now faced with the real danger of losing their identity, dignity, and way of life.
> 
> Rabia is not alone. Theoman says her husband and entire family were shot in front of her but she was left alive to live as a captive.
> 
> 'They took us to the forest and said I would have to read namaz or they would release me... My sindoor was removed and my religious shakha pola bangles broken.
> 
> 'I was told I would be allowed to live only if I changed my religion. I was made to wear burqa and stay with them to learn their traditions for almost three weeks.
> 
> 'I was made to read namaz... I had to say Allah, but my heart was beating for Bhagwan... My family started searching for me and came to know that I was living in a Muslim camp.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating- so not all Rohinga are Muslim- but are being driven out of Myanmar anyway.
> 
> And by the way- I think that the murder of Hindu Rohinga by Muslim Rohinga is just as wrong as what is being done to the Muslim Rohinga by Buddhist Myanmarese.
Click to expand...

A battle is going on between Gov't forces and Benghalli Insurgents...........who's leader is not a local................Attacked villages and killed Hindu's and attacked Police Stations...................

The Hindu's fought back............and like all Wars the people get caught in the middle...................Most Hindu's fled to Myanmar but others were forced the other way..................and when they get to refugee camps set up by Bangladesh..............they are Slaughtered simply  because they are of a different faith...............

Those who were ALLOWED TO LIVE............HAD TO CONVERT TO ISLAM...................

THIS IS A RELIGIOUS WAR WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT..........

Islamic FANATICS STARTED IT.............

 And NOW THAT THEY ARE LOSING IT.................RUN TO THE WORLD TO SAY WE ARE GETTING OUR ASSES KICKED.........

Pardon me when I don't care what they say or you say with the extermination going on to all faiths in Islamic countries over there.


----------



## irosie91

it is possible that muslims are HOLDING some  Bengali hindus------like enslaved captives.    It is a
CULTURAL THING-----enslaving a non-muslim is considered something pleasing to allah


----------



## eagle1462010

The killing between the opposing sides is getting brutal................Make no mistake.............2 religions are at WAR.............

and the WAR as it has throughout history is getting Brutal..................those caught in the middle are running for their lives...........both religions.....


----------



## eagle1462010

49 Million Hindus Missing From Bangladesh Census due to Islamic atrocities :: Vanishing Hindu and other India root minorities from Indian subcontinent.

Hindus have always been threatened and discriminated against in Pakistan and Bangladesh on religious grounds. Though in 1947, Hindus accounted for 24 per cent of the present day Pakistan’s population, now the numbers less than two per cent. Situation is equally grave in Bangladesh where Hindus numbered 31 per cent in 1947, but now number nine per cent. Most of the Hindus / Sikhs have either been driven out, or have been killed or forcibly converted in Pakistan and Bangladesh. However, in India, the present percentage of Muslim population is much higher than that was in 1947.

Pakistan and Bangladesh have never explained what they have done to their Hindu population.

Hindus suffer constant threats to their lives, security and property in Pak-Bangla lands. Many Hindu temples have been desecrated and destroyed in Pakistan and Bangladesh. There are regular reports of illegal encroachments on Hindu temples and lands, looting of Hindu property, discrimination, persecution, molestation and abduction of Hindu girls both in Pakistan and Bangladesh.

During 1970 and 1971, Hindus in East Pakistan (present Bangladesh) underwent massive massacres by the Pakistani army and its collaborators. Over two million Hindus are reported to have been killed in East Pakistan during 1970 and 1971 leading to Indo-Pak war in 1971. Besides, countless Hindu women were dishonoured and kidnapped during this period.

This is an unfinished story to finish the Hindu race by Islamist Jihasdists in Pakistan and Bangladesh. The Hindu-Buddhist race in the Indian sub-continent is decaying after facing the barbaric onslaught of Islam.


----------



## Slyhunter

Peace will not be on this planet until either every person is a Muslim, or every Muslim is dead.


----------



## Lastamender

Slyhunter said:


> Peace will not be on this planet until either every person is a Muslim, or every Muslim is dead.


Exactly what the Koran says.


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> 49 Million Hindus Missing From Bangladesh Census due to Islamic atrocities :: Vanishing Hindu and other India root minorities from Indian subcontinent.
> 
> This is an unfinished story to finish the Hindu race by Islamist Jihasdists in Pakistan and Bangladesh. The Hindu-Buddhist race in the Indian sub-continent is decaying after facing the barbaric onslaught of Islam.



There is no 'Hindu' Buddhist' race- anywhere. 

For example- the Rohinga are Rohinga- whether they are Muslim or Hindu.

Meanwhile- the Hindu population is doing just fine in India, and the Buddhist population is doing just fine in Myanmar- and the Muslim population is doing just fine in Pakistan and Bangladesh.

However, in India, there has been a push for Hindu nationalism at the expense of other religions- which would make them more like Pakistan but in reverse.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peace will not be on this planet until either every person is a Muslim, or every Muslim is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what the Koran says.
Click to expand...


So are you willing to kill every Muslim to accomplish that?


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am intrigued- why can't you object to rape and murder- if the victims are Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there are muslim victims of rape and murder,   I would object.      In 1971 there was a program
> of rape and murder inflicted upon muslims in  East Bengal. ----aka   East Pakistan-----now called
> BANGLA DESH by the West Pakistani army.    At that time I was acquainted with several West
> Pakistani doctors working in the USA.
> I objected.   The reports revealed that there were MANY pregnant girls----who were
> being abandoned by their families in the care of the red cross.     I was horrified that they were being
> abandoned.   The fact is that RAPE is more likely to result in conception than is normal sex.    (it is
> so reported in the medical literature)     THE SITUATION was no secret at that time.   You got some
> actual evidence that people are being raped and murdered and starved other than  'some bangla deshi
> person said that some Myanmar refugees said so'?     or some social activist person said so?   In
> 1971 there were pictures of dead starved kids in the news papers and in the periodical "newsweek"
> You got anything?      It is very clear that Bangla Desh does not WANT the refugees from Myanmar
> despite the fact that they are ETHNIC BENGALIS
> No one seems to want them.   Myanmar does not want them -----just wants to GET RID OF THEM.
> I have known people who escaped shariah shit holes------their problem was  HOW TO GET OUT---
> before being murdered.   Their leaving was not legal in the shariah shit holes.----muslims were killing
> them FOR TRYING TO LEAVE   The tragedy of the muslims of Myanmar is------THEY HAVE NO PLACE
> TO GO.       They  need to be LIBERATED AND SHIPPED TO SOME RECEPTIVE SHARIAH SHIT
> HOLE ----like Indonesia or Maldives of Malaysia or West Pakistan-----how about Turkey?   I am ALL
> FOR AN AIR-LIFT to Turkey-------to the  OTTOMAN EMPIRE.   My very own hubby is an escapee
> from a shariah shit hole.    His grand mother.  some twenty years earlier.   did not make it.  She was
> raped and murdered along with her two infants.    There are times when groups of people SHOULD
> NOT REMAIN TOGETHER.     It is very frustrating that they are FORCED to do so and NO ONE
> WANTS THEM------Complain to the Caliph of the Ottoman empire----Erdogan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over million people involved who’s history in Myanmar is both relatively recent under British rule and going back hundreds of years.
> 
> Their culture is not Arab.
> 
> What is happening is an atrocity and is unsupportable.
> 
> Should Spain drive out and slaughter its Basques?
> 
> Should Turkey be allowed to drive out and slaughter its Kurds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should Bangledesh be allowed to drive out and slaughter Hindu's............
> 
> Forced conversions reported at Rohingya refugee camps | Daily Mail Online
> 
> *'Hindus were identified and taken to a nearby hill... Only eight women were allowed to live… mostly the young and the beautiful': Forced conversions reported at Rohingya refugee camps*
> 
> Hindu Rohingyas living in Bangladesh relief camps have become a soft target for those looking to enforce religious conversions on those vulnerable and alone, fighting for survival in Cox's Bazar.
> 
> Both Hindu and Muslim Rohingya have taken shelter after fleeing from Myanmar, but with far more Muslims than Hindus seeking refuge, the women from the community - who have already lost their homes and loved ones - are now faced with the real danger of losing their identity, dignity, and way of life.
> 
> Rabia is not alone. Theoman says her husband and entire family were shot in front of her but she was left alive to live as a captive.
> 
> 'They took us to the forest and said I would have to read namaz or they would release me... My sindoor was removed and my religious shakha pola bangles broken.
> 
> 'I was told I would be allowed to live only if I changed my religion. I was made to wear burqa and stay with them to learn their traditions for almost three weeks.
> 
> 'I was made to read namaz... I had to say Allah, but my heart was beating for Bhagwan... My family started searching for me and came to know that I was living in a Muslim camp.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating- so not all Rohinga are Muslim- but are being driven out of Myanmar anyway.
> 
> And by the way- I think that the murder of Hindu Rohinga by Muslim Rohinga is just as wrong as what is being done to the Muslim Rohinga by Buddhist Myanmarese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how nice of you--------it is VERY likely that lots of people in villages ENGAGED in violence are fleeing----
> why do you find this  "phenomenon"  strange?
Click to expand...


It is very likely that lots of people in the villages were the victims of violence- what I find strange is that you are okay with women and children being raped and murdered- if they are Muslim.


----------



## Slyhunter

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peace will not be on this planet until either every person is a Muslim, or every Muslim is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what the Koran says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you willing to kill every Muslim to accomplish that?
Click to expand...

They are willing to kill every non-Muslim to accomplish that. If you don't fight back you lose.
And the ones who aren't violent, they'll out breed you then out vote you, while collecting Welfare.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peace will not be on this planet until either every person is a Muslim, or every Muslim is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what the Koran says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you willing to kill every Muslim to accomplish that?
Click to expand...

I am not going to answer that question because it is a leading one. Do you want to play games, or do you want to know what Islam says?


----------



## Vastator

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peace will not be on this planet until either every person is a Muslim, or every Muslim is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what the Koran says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you willing to kill every Muslim to accomplish that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not going to answer that question because it is a leading one. Do you want to play games, or do you want to know what Islam says?
Click to expand...

Yet she's only concerned with those Muslim girls being raped by bhuddists. Nary a word regarding the overwhelming majority of these girls being raped by Muslim men, through forced marriage, as soon as menstruation begins. More of these Muslim women are being raped by Muslims, than by Bhuddists. Its phony outrage, and attention seeking behavior. Nothing more...


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 49 Million Hindus Missing From Bangladesh Census due to Islamic atrocities :: Vanishing Hindu and other India root minorities from Indian subcontinent.
> 
> This is an unfinished story to finish the Hindu race by Islamist Jihasdists in Pakistan and Bangladesh. The Hindu-Buddhist race in the Indian sub-continent is decaying after facing the barbaric onslaught of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no 'Hindu' Buddhist' race- anywhere.
> 
> For example- the Rohinga are Rohinga- whether they are Muslim or Hindu.
> 
> Meanwhile- the Hindu population is doing just fine in India, and the Buddhist population is doing just fine in Myanmar- and the Muslim population is doing just fine in Pakistan and Bangladesh.
> 
> However, in India, there has been a push for Hindu nationalism at the expense of other religions- which would make them more like Pakistan but in reverse.
Click to expand...



you have an EXTREMELY  superficial knowledge of the issues.    My sense is that you never met a Hindu---
a Southeast Asian Muslim,   a Sikh,   a Zoroastrian  -------but you have an active imagination and believe that
which you   ASSUME and INVENT.     Turns out that the  ROHINGYA muslims are something of a fifth
column in   Myanmar-----muslims allied to the ENEMIES OF HINDUS AND BUDDHISTS  ---to wit  Pakistan and
Bangla Desh.    Remember them?-----it was the muslims of south east Asia that BOMBED the Buddhist art in
Afghanistan  and destroyed ALL THE HINDU AND BUDDHIST TEMPLES     (and---for that matter the
synagogues and Zoroastrian temples)        Find yourself a muslim from Southeast asia-----and say  
"MOGHUL EMPIRE"    and you will find out what the muslims of that large hellhole really WANT


----------



## Syriusly

Slyhunter said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peace will not be on this planet until either every person is a Muslim, or every Muslim is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what the Koran says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you willing to kill every Muslim to accomplish that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are willing to kill every non-Muslim to accomplish that. If you don't fight back you lose.
> And the ones who aren't violent, they'll out breed you then out vote you, while collecting Welfare.
Click to expand...


We have 3 million Muslims in America- how many of them have tried to kill you again?

And why do you think that just because you collect welfare that Muslims do?

Tell us all about how Shaquille O'Neil is either out to kill you- or collecting welfare?

You religious bigots and your lies....


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 49 Million Hindus Missing From Bangladesh Census due to Islamic atrocities :: Vanishing Hindu and other India root minorities from Indian subcontinent.
> 
> This is an unfinished story to finish the Hindu race by Islamist Jihasdists in Pakistan and Bangladesh. The Hindu-Buddhist race in the Indian sub-continent is decaying after facing the barbaric onslaught of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no 'Hindu' Buddhist' race- anywhere.
> 
> For example- the Rohinga are Rohinga- whether they are Muslim or Hindu.
> 
> Meanwhile- the Hindu population is doing just fine in India, and the Buddhist population is doing just fine in Myanmar- and the Muslim population is doing just fine in Pakistan and Bangladesh.
> 
> However, in India, there has been a push for Hindu nationalism at the expense of other religions- which would make them more like Pakistan but in reverse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you have an EXTREMELY  superficial knowledge of the issues.
Click to expand...


I have a pretty simple outlook on life.

I think murder and rape are wrong- evil- regardless of who is the victim, and who is the attacker.

You don't.


----------



## Syriusly

Vastator said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peace will not be on this planet until either every person is a Muslim, or every Muslim is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what the Koran says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you willing to kill every Muslim to accomplish that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not going to answer that question because it is a leading one. Do you want to play games, or do you want to know what Islam says?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet she's only concerned with those Muslim girls being raped by bhuddists. Nary a word regarding the overwhelming majority of these girls being raped by Muslim men, ..
Click to expand...


I truly wonder who you are talking about- certainly not me because:
a) you would have my gender wrong and 
b) unlike you Islamophobes I have consistently condemned all rape- and I have condemned murder and rape by Muslims as well as Buddhists.

Why is it just impossible for all of you to condemn rape and murder regardless of whether the attackers are Muslims, Hindu or Buddhists? 

You bring up a specific example of people who are Muslim that are raping or murdering people- and I will condemn them. As I have done before.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peace will not be on this planet until either every person is a Muslim, or every Muslim is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what the Koran says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you willing to kill every Muslim to accomplish that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not going to answer that question because it is a leading one. Do you want to play games, or do you want to know what Islam says?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet she's only concerned with those Muslim girls being raped by bhuddists. Nary a word regarding the overwhelming majority of these girls being raped by Muslim men, ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I truly wonder who you are talking about- certainly not me because:
> a) you would have my gender wrong and
> b) unlike you Islamophobes I have consistently condemned all rape- and I have condemned murder and rape by Muslims as well as Buddhists.
> 
> Why is it just impossible for all of you to condemn rape and murder regardless of whether the attackers are Muslims, Hindu or Buddhists?
> 
> You bring up a specific example of people who are Muslim that are raping or murdering people- and I will condemn them. As I have done before.
Click to expand...

I don't care what you condemn. Why do you think anyone does? This isn't about you. I said I condemn those acts, that does not stop them from happening. And if it is both sides doing it apparently condemning it is doing nothing.


----------



## Slyhunter

Syriusly said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peace will not be on this planet until either every person is a Muslim, or every Muslim is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what the Koran says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you willing to kill every Muslim to accomplish that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are willing to kill every non-Muslim to accomplish that. If you don't fight back you lose.
> And the ones who aren't violent, they'll out breed you then out vote you, while collecting Welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have 3 million Muslims in America- how many of them have tried to kill you again?
> 
> And why do you think that just because you collect welfare that Muslims do?
> 
> Tell us all about how Shaquille O'Neil is either out to kill you- or collecting welfare?
> 
> You religious bigots and your lies....
Click to expand...

I don't collect welfare.
News show man with 14 wives and 37 children collecting welfare. I believe the news.
Wow 1 in a billion not collecting welfare and not out to kill me, I think I'll pass out now.


----------



## eagle1462010

Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 49 Million Hindus Missing From Bangladesh Census due to Islamic atrocities :: Vanishing Hindu and other India root minorities from Indian subcontinent.
> 
> This is an unfinished story to finish the Hindu race by Islamist Jihasdists in Pakistan and Bangladesh. The Hindu-Buddhist race in the Indian sub-continent is decaying after facing the barbaric onslaught of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no 'Hindu' Buddhist' race- anywhere.
> 
> For example- the Rohinga are Rohinga- whether they are Muslim or Hindu.
> 
> Meanwhile- the Hindu population is doing just fine in India, and the Buddhist population is doing just fine in Myanmar- and the Muslim population is doing just fine in Pakistan and Bangladesh.
> 
> However, in India, there has been a push for Hindu nationalism at the expense of other religions- which would make them more like Pakistan but in reverse.
Click to expand...

Really......................Do you just ignore the evidence contrary to your position.............lol

Widespread genocide and forced conversions are going on all over the middle east..................I posted some evidence...................

You just simply ignore it because you have an agenda.


----------



## eagle1462010

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 49 Million Hindus Missing From Bangladesh Census due to Islamic atrocities :: Vanishing Hindu and other India root minorities from Indian subcontinent.
> 
> This is an unfinished story to finish the Hindu race by Islamist Jihasdists in Pakistan and Bangladesh. The Hindu-Buddhist race in the Indian sub-continent is decaying after facing the barbaric onslaught of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no 'Hindu' Buddhist' race- anywhere.
> 
> For example- the Rohinga are Rohinga- whether they are Muslim or Hindu.
> 
> Meanwhile- the Hindu population is doing just fine in India, and the Buddhist population is doing just fine in Myanmar- and the Muslim population is doing just fine in Pakistan and Bangladesh.
> 
> However, in India, there has been a push for Hindu nationalism at the expense of other religions- which would make them more like Pakistan but in reverse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you have an EXTREMELY  superficial knowledge of the issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a pretty simple outlook on life.
> 
> I think murder and rape are wrong- evil- regardless of who is the victim, and who is the attacker.
> 
> You don't.
Click to expand...

Yet you were so in the knowledge that you were unaware of the killing, rape, and forced conversion of the other side of the equation.

Then you try to plant that we accept murder and rape coming from the other side..........which is UTTER BS........

Finally, conflicting reports out of the region of the Black Masked Groups of attackers don't CONFIRM WHO THE HELL are doing it........

My evidence already submitted show it.....................

Keep your blinders on...........as you deny a systematic slaughter of any NON ISLAMIC people is happening in the middle east....

You cited INDIA as an example.............LOL...........If it wasn't for India in the War against Russian and East Pakistan.........Bangledesh wouldn't even exist today.

pfft.


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peace will not be on this planet until either every person is a Muslim, or every Muslim is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what the Koran says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you willing to kill every Muslim to accomplish that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are willing to kill every non-Muslim to accomplish that. If you don't fight back you lose.
> And the ones who aren't violent, they'll out breed you then out vote you, while collecting Welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have 3 million Muslims in America- how many of them have tried to kill you again?
> 
> And why do you think that just because you collect welfare that Muslims do?
> 
> Tell us all about how Shaquille O'Neil is either out to kill you- or collecting welfare?
> 
> You religious bigots and your lies....
Click to expand...


Syriusly,   are you trying to PROVE that you are stupid?.      When was the first time you KNEW a muslim
well enough to understand what that person BELIEVES based on his religion?    When was the first time you
attended a mosque?    How old were you when you first read the Koran.    Have you even known, well, 
a survivor of a shariah shit hole?.     Try talking to a Zoroastrian living in the USA-----or even a Sikh----ONE 
THAT TRUSTS YOU.       There is lots you do not know because you have never encountered IT


----------



## eagle1462010

Correction..........not Russia...............


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 49 Million Hindus Missing From Bangladesh Census due to Islamic atrocities :: Vanishing Hindu and other India root minorities from Indian subcontinent.
> 
> This is an unfinished story to finish the Hindu race by Islamist Jihasdists in Pakistan and Bangladesh. The Hindu-Buddhist race in the Indian sub-continent is decaying after facing the barbaric onslaught of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no 'Hindu' Buddhist' race- anywhere.
> 
> For example- the Rohinga are Rohinga- whether they are Muslim or Hindu.
> 
> Meanwhile- the Hindu population is doing just fine in India, and the Buddhist population is doing just fine in Myanmar- and the Muslim population is doing just fine in Pakistan and Bangladesh.
> 
> However, in India, there has been a push for Hindu nationalism at the expense of other religions- which would make them more like Pakistan but in reverse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you have an EXTREMELY  superficial knowledge of the issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a pretty simple outlook on life.
> 
> I think murder and rape are wrong- evil- regardless of who is the victim, and who is the attacker.
> 
> You don't.
Click to expand...


If that were true  (ie that you repudiate ALL MURDER AND RAPE-----you would have a HUGE PROBLEM
with Islamic jurisprudence


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## irosie91

eagle1462010 said:


> Correction..........not Russia...............




sheeesh    eagle------I DID NOT KNOW   and am still not entirely convinced.     FYI----current grammar
school teaching for Bangla Deshis-------is------the  1971 invasion and rape rampage of the Pakistani
army was------------done by a coalition of the indian army and mossad


----------



## eagle1462010

irosie91 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction..........not Russia...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheeesh    eagle------I DID NOT KNOW   and am still not entirely convinced.     FYI----current grammar
> school teaching for Bangla Deshis-------is------the  1971 invasion and rape rampage of the Pakistani
> army was------------done by a coalition of the indian army and mossad
Click to expand...

Without India...........the Pakistani army would have won hands down.....................The U.S. position was clearly on the side of Pakistan during the time..........

The split of India and Pakistan was down religious lines..............and they still fire at each other today..............While the Bengalli's and Pakistani's hate each other there is a radical movement there to exapand Islam with the sword...and so the War with Burma.


----------



## irosie91

eagle1462010 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction..........not Russia...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheeesh    eagle------I DID NOT KNOW   and am still not entirely convinced.     FYI----current grammar
> school teaching for Bangla Deshis-------is------the  1971 invasion and rape rampage of the Pakistani
> army was------------done by a coalition of the indian army and mossad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without India...........the Pakistani army would have won hands down.....................The U.S. position was clearly on the side of Pakistan during the time..........
> 
> The split of India and Pakistan was down religious lines..............and they still fire at each other today..............While the Bengalli's and Pakistani's hate each other there is a radical movement there to exapand Islam with the sword...and so the War with Burma.
Click to expand...


I did not know that  the US played ANY ROLE at all-------as to India---yeah----they did tend AT THAT TIME
to line up with Russia.    I DO recall that W. Pakistan BLAMED THE INDIAN ARMY FOR EVERYTHING----
but I thought that was just the usual Islamic posturing.    In retrospect------if the Indian army helped to defeat
West Pakistan--------I AM DELIGHTED.     The the E. Bengalis dislike the W. Pakistanis------is sorta ok
with me


----------



## eagle1462010

India–Pakistan border skirmishes (2014–2015) - Wikipedia


irosie91 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction..........not Russia...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheeesh    eagle------I DID NOT KNOW   and am still not entirely convinced.     FYI----current grammar
> school teaching for Bangla Deshis-------is------the  1971 invasion and rape rampage of the Pakistani
> army was------------done by a coalition of the indian army and mossad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without India...........the Pakistani army would have won hands down.....................The U.S. position was clearly on the side of Pakistan during the time..........
> 
> The split of India and Pakistan was down religious lines..............and they still fire at each other today..............While the Bengalli's and Pakistani's hate each other there is a radical movement there to exapand Islam with the sword...and so the War with Burma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not know that  the US played ANY ROLE at all-------as to India---yeah----they did tend AT THAT TIME
> to line up with Russia.    I DO recall that W. Pakistan BLAMED THE INDIAN ARMY FOR EVERYTHING----
> but I thought that was just the usual Islamic posturing.    In retrospect------if the Indian army helped to defeat
> West Pakistan--------I AM DELIGHTED.     The the E. Bengalis dislike the W. Pakistanis------is sorta ok
> with me
Click to expand...

India kicked Pakistans butt back then..........only reason that it is not still East Pakistan today.  Yes


----------



## irosie91

eagle1462010 said:


> India–Pakistan border skirmishes (2014–2015) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction..........not Russia...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheeesh    eagle------I DID NOT KNOW   and am still not entirely convinced.     FYI----current grammar
> school teaching for Bangla Deshis-------is------the  1971 invasion and rape rampage of the Pakistani
> army was------------done by a coalition of the indian army and mossad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without India...........the Pakistani army would have won hands down.....................The U.S. position was clearly on the side of Pakistan during the time..........
> 
> The split of India and Pakistan was down religious lines..............and they still fire at each other today..............While the Bengalli's and Pakistani's hate each other there is a radical movement there to exapand Islam with the sword...and so the War with Burma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not know that  the US played ANY ROLE at all-------as to India---yeah----they did tend AT THAT TIME
> to line up with Russia.    I DO recall that W. Pakistan BLAMED THE INDIAN ARMY FOR EVERYTHING----
> but I thought that was just the usual Islamic posturing.    In retrospect------if the Indian army helped to defeat
> West Pakistan--------I AM DELIGHTED.     The the E. Bengalis dislike the W. Pakistanis------is sorta ok
> with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> India kicked Pakistans butt back then..........only reason that it is not still East Pakistan today.  Yes
Click to expand...


how?   where?      Just in the sea?     ??????


----------



## eagle1462010

Indo-Pakistani War of 1971 - Wikipedia

The Indian campaign employed "_blitzkrieg_" techniques, exploiting weakness in the enemy's positions and bypassing opposition, and resulted in a swift victory.[130]:802 Faced with insurmountable losses, the Pakistani military capitulated in less than a fortnight and psychological panic spread in the Eastern Command's military leadership.[130]:802 Subsequently, the Indian Army encircled Dacca and ultimately issued an ultimatum to surrender in "30-minutes" time window on 16 December 1971.[131] Upon hearing the ultimatum, the Pakistan Eastern Command led by its commander Lieutenant-General A.A.K. Niazi stationed in East Pakistan surrendered without putting a fight or offering any resistance.[129] On 16 December 1971, Pakistan ultimately called for unilateral ceasefire and surrendered its combined military to Indian Army– hence ending the Indo-Pakistani war of 1971.[129]

*Surrender of Pakistan Eastern Command in East Pakistan*
Main articles: Instrument of Surrender (1971) and East Pakistan Military Command
Officially, the Instrument of Surrender of Pakistan Eastern Command stationed in East Pakistan was signed between the Lieutenant General Jagjit Singh Aurora, the GOC-in-C of Indian Eastern Command and Lieutenant-General A.A.K. Niazi, the Commander of the Pakistan Eastern Command, at the Ramna Race Course in Dhaka at 16:31Hrs IST on 16 December 1971.[132]:156–157 As the surrender was accepted by Lieutenant-General Aurora without a word, the surrounding crowds on the race course started shouting anti-Pakistan slogans and there were reports of abuses aimed at the surrendering commanders of Pakistani military.[132]:157[133][_self-published source_]

Following the surrender, the Indian Army took approximately 90,000 Pakistani servicemen and their Bengali supporters as POWs, making it the largest surrender since World War II.[132]:157 Initial counts were recorded as ~79,676 war prisoners who were the uniformed personnel, and overwhelming majority of war prisoners were officers, most of them were in the Army and Navy, while relatively small number of Air Force and Marines; others in larger number were being served in the paramilitary.[134] it was recorded that the ~55,692 were belonged to Pakistan Army, 16,354 Paramilitary, 5,296 Police, 1,000 Navy and 800 PAF.[135]

The remaining prisoners were civilians who were either family members of the military personnel or collaborators (razakars). The Hamoodur Rahman Commission and the POW Investigation Commission reports instituted by Pakistan lists the Pakistani POWs as follows: Apart from soldiers, it was estimated that 15,000 Bengali civilians were also made prisoners of war.[136]


----------



## eagle1462010

Bangladesh assures Myanmar it will arrest Rohingya terrorists - NewsIn.Asia

The Bangladesh border guards assured the Myanmar government that they would arrest and put on trial suspects involved in the attacks in northern Rakhine State who have since then fled to neighboring Bangladesh.

“They [Bangladesh border guard officials] said that they would not allow even an inch of their land to be used as shelter for terrorists,” said Police Brigadier General Aung Htay Myint of the cross-border crimes department of the Myanmar police.

“They assured that they would arrest and put on trial those terrorists,” he added.

The two sides discussed the 66 suspected ARSA terrorists who have fled to Bangladesh, which was reported by the Myanmar government at a high level meeting of the ministers of Home Affairs of both countries last month in Nay Pyi Taw.

Bangladesh officials called on Myanmar to begin as soon as possible the repatriation of hundreds of thousands of Muslims from the northern Rakhine who fled after the outbreak of violence in the region.

Myanmar Brigadier General Aung Htay Myint said the two countries have already reached a mutual understanding on the issue of repatriation.

Myanmar will start immigration inspection of refugees after signing a memorandum of understanding when the Bangladeshi Prime Minister visits Myanmar. The visit is yet to be scheduled.


----------



## eagle1462010

Agreements are in the works..................after they are assured that they are accepting ARSA terrorist back into the country......................

The ONES WHO STARTED THE DAMNED FIGHT...................

Islam.........The Religion of Peace and a Stack of Dead bodies................


----------



## irosie91

oh..........sheeeeesh


----------



## eagle1462010

irosie91 said:


> oh..........sheeeeesh


They are better off not letting them back in.................no matter how the world looks at it........

The fight will happen again and again and again...........just like it always happens.


----------



## irosie91

eagle1462010 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh..........sheeeeesh
> 
> 
> 
> They are better off not letting them back in.................no matter how the world looks at it........
> 
> The fight will happen again and again and again...........just like it always happens.
Click to expand...


I am beyond fascinated-------Has Bangladesh    EVER tried a muslim for jihadist crime.     Pakistan
does seem willing to try OVERTLY criminal Taliban jihadists who attack PAKISTANIS-----in jihadist
causes--------but when the victims are kaffirin  ????


----------



## Syriusly

Still not a single one of you brave contard Islamophobes can condemn the rape and murder of women and children. 

You just can't do it.


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> Still not a single one of you brave contard Islamophobes can condemn the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> You just can't do it.



Please define   "rape"   and   "murder"   as per shariah law


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you bring up Christian atrocities when discussing Islamic ones does that justify Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...let me ask again the question you keep avoiding.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already answered you. If you do not like the answer it is your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What was your answer?*  All I've seen are dodges - not a single direct answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have seen the facts in a matter that you refuse to accept them. My answer is not subject to your approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then really...your complaints about being misrepresented are
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is approval to determine their own destiny. You just can't conflate that with the approval of the method at your convenience. Got that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually yes I can.
> 
> You approve of a country doing whatever it wants to people.
> 
> Therefore you approve of a country raping and murdering children when that is what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I accept that evil does not take sides, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evil absolutely takes sides.
> 
> Evil sides with the rapists and the murderers.
> 
> Like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other side also murders and rapes. I think reality has you at a disadvantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law.
> 
> This is state sponsored rape and slaughter of an entire group of oeople right down to infants.
> 
> There is a difference dont you think?
Click to expand...



****Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law. ****

*_whether or not a rapist or a murderer is subjected to LAW---
depends on the LAW.     Adolf called murder legal,   muhummad called rape and murder legal under DIVINE 
SHARIA LAW ----COYOTE YAWNS.   For those who do not know----rape and of a non muslim in Islamic law is not only legal----it is lauded.  ----murder is something like a traffic violation----the perpetrator MAY be subject to a small fine.   Coyote giggles and calls the fact a  "lie"_


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not a single one of you brave contard Islamophobes can condemn the rape and murder of women and children.
> 
> You just can't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please define   "rape"   and   "murder"   as per shariah law
Click to expand...


Hmmm do you live your life according to Shariah law? I certainly don't. 

If you are unsure as to the 'definition' of rape or murder.....well then you have bigger problems than your general antipathy to the murder and rape of women and children who happen to be Muslim


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...let me ask again the question you keep avoiding.  In the current conflict, where do you draw the line at what a state has a right to do?
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered you. If you do not like the answer it is your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What was your answer?*  All I've seen are dodges - not a single direct answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have seen the facts in a matter that you refuse to accept them. My answer is not subject to your approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then really...your complaints about being misrepresented are
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually yes I can.
> 
> You approve of a country doing whatever it wants to people.
> 
> Therefore you approve of a country raping and murdering children when that is what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I accept that evil does not take sides, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evil absolutely takes sides.
> 
> Evil sides with the rapists and the murderers.
> 
> Like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other side also murders and rapes. I think reality has you at a disadvantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law.
> 
> This is state sponsored rape and slaughter of an entire group of oeople right down to infants.
> 
> There is a difference dont you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ****Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law. ****
> 
> *_whether or not a rapist or a murderer is subjected to LAW---
> depends on the LAW.     Adolf called murder legal,   muhummad called rape and murder legal under DIVINE
> SHARIA LAW ----COYOTE YAWNS.   For those who do not know----rape and of a non muslim in Islamic law is not only legal----it is lauded.  ----murder is something like a traffic violation----the perpetrator MAY be subject to a small fine.   Coyote giggles and calls the fact a  "lie"_
Click to expand...


Meanwhile Rosie giggles about the rape and murder of women and children- because to her- they are only Muslims....


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered you. If you do not like the answer it is your problem, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What was your answer?*  All I've seen are dodges - not a single direct answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have seen the facts in a matter that you refuse to accept them. My answer is not subject to your approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then really...your complaints about being misrepresented are
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I accept that evil does not take sides, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evil absolutely takes sides.
> 
> Evil sides with the rapists and the murderers.
> 
> Like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other side also murders and rapes. I think reality has you at a disadvantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law.
> 
> This is state sponsored rape and slaughter of an entire group of oeople right down to infants.
> 
> There is a difference dont you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ****Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law. ****
> 
> *_whether or not a rapist or a murderer is subjected to LAW---
> depends on the LAW.     Adolf called murder legal,   muhummad called rape and murder legal under DIVINE
> SHARIA LAW ----COYOTE YAWNS.   For those who do not know----rape and of a non muslim in Islamic law is not only legal----it is lauded.  ----murder is something like a traffic violation----the perpetrator MAY be subject to a small fine.   Coyote giggles and calls the fact a  "lie"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Rosie giggles about the rape and murder of women and children- because to her- they are only Muslims....
Click to expand...

And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What was your answer?*  All I've seen are dodges - not a single direct answer.
> 
> 
> 
> You have seen the facts in a matter that you refuse to accept them. My answer is not subject to your approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then really...your complaints about being misrepresented are
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evil absolutely takes sides.
> 
> Evil sides with the rapists and the murderers.
> 
> Like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other side also murders and rapes. I think reality has you at a disadvantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law.
> 
> This is state sponsored rape and slaughter of an entire group of oeople right down to infants.
> 
> There is a difference dont you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ****Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law. ****
> 
> *_whether or not a rapist or a murderer is subjected to LAW---
> depends on the LAW.     Adolf called murder legal,   muhummad called rape and murder legal under DIVINE
> SHARIA LAW ----COYOTE YAWNS.   For those who do not know----rape and of a non muslim in Islamic law is not only legal----it is lauded.  ----murder is something like a traffic violation----the perpetrator MAY be subject to a small fine.   Coyote giggles and calls the fact a  "lie"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Rosie giggles about the rape and murder of women and children- because to her- they are only Muslims....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
Click to expand...

You might want to tell that to Rosie as well


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have seen the facts in a matter that you refuse to accept them. My answer is not subject to your approval.
> 
> 
> 
> Then really...your complaints about being misrepresented are
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other side also murders and rapes. I think reality has you at a disadvantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law.
> 
> This is state sponsored rape and slaughter of an entire group of oeople right down to infants.
> 
> There is a difference dont you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ****Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law. ****
> 
> *_whether or not a rapist or a murderer is subjected to LAW---
> depends on the LAW.     Adolf called murder legal,   muhummad called rape and murder legal under DIVINE
> SHARIA LAW ----COYOTE YAWNS.   For those who do not know----rape and of a non muslim in Islamic law is not only legal----it is lauded.  ----murder is something like a traffic violation----the perpetrator MAY be subject to a small fine.   Coyote giggles and calls the fact a  "lie"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Rosie giggles about the rape and murder of women and children- because to her- they are only Muslims....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to tell that to Rosie as well
Click to expand...


You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then really...your complaints about being misrepresented are
> Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law.
> 
> This is state sponsored rape and slaughter of an entire group of oeople right down to infants.
> 
> There is a difference dont you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law. ****
> 
> *_whether or not a rapist or a murderer is subjected to LAW---
> depends on the LAW.     Adolf called murder legal,   muhummad called rape and murder legal under DIVINE
> SHARIA LAW ----COYOTE YAWNS.   For those who do not know----rape and of a non muslim in Islamic law is not only legal----it is lauded.  ----murder is something like a traffic violation----the perpetrator MAY be subject to a small fine.   Coyote giggles and calls the fact a  "lie"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Rosie giggles about the rape and murder of women and children- because to her- they are only Muslims....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to tell that to Rosie as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
Click to expand...


I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.

Can you say the same?  That is the problem.


----------



## irosie91

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What was your answer?*  All I've seen are dodges - not a single direct answer.
> 
> 
> 
> You have seen the facts in a matter that you refuse to accept them. My answer is not subject to your approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then really...your complaints about being misrepresented are
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evil absolutely takes sides.
> 
> Evil sides with the rapists and the murderers.
> 
> Like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other side also murders and rapes. I think reality has you at a disadvantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law.
> 
> This is state sponsored rape and slaughter of an entire group of oeople right down to infants.
> 
> There is a difference dont you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ****Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law. ****
> 
> *_whether or not a rapist or a murderer is subjected to LAW---
> depends on the LAW.     Adolf called murder legal,   muhummad called rape and murder legal under DIVINE
> SHARIA LAW ----COYOTE YAWNS.   For those who do not know----rape and of a non muslim in Islamic law is not only legal----it is lauded.  ----murder is something like a traffic violation----the perpetrator MAY be subject to a small fine.   Coyote giggles and calls the fact a  "lie"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Rosie giggles about the rape and murder of women and children- because to her- they are only Muslims....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
Click to expand...


Syrius is PROJECTING


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law. ****
> 
> *_whether or not a rapist or a murderer is subjected to LAW---
> depends on the LAW.     Adolf called murder legal,   muhummad called rape and murder legal under DIVINE
> SHARIA LAW ----COYOTE YAWNS.   For those who do not know----rape and of a non muslim in Islamic law is not only legal----it is lauded.  ----murder is something like a traffic violation----the perpetrator MAY be subject to a small fine.   Coyote giggles and calls the fact a  "lie"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Rosie giggles about the rape and murder of women and children- because to her- they are only Muslims....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to tell that to Rosie as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
Click to expand...


you are lying, coyote----you are leaving out the forms of
genocide upon which you _prefer _to wink, giggle and deny


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law. ****
> 
> *_whether or not a rapist or a murderer is subjected to LAW---
> depends on the LAW.     Adolf called murder legal,   muhummad called rape and murder legal under DIVINE
> SHARIA LAW ----COYOTE YAWNS.   For those who do not know----rape and of a non muslim in Islamic law is not only legal----it is lauded.  ----murder is something like a traffic violation----the perpetrator MAY be subject to a small fine.   Coyote giggles and calls the fact a  "lie"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Rosie giggles about the rape and murder of women and children- because to her- they are only Muslims....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to tell that to Rosie as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
Click to expand...

Regardless of what anyone said, personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect from Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have seen the facts in a matter that you refuse to accept them. My answer is not subject to your approval.
> 
> 
> 
> Then really...your complaints about being misrepresented are
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other side also murders and rapes. I think reality has you at a disadvantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law.
> 
> This is state sponsored rape and slaughter of an entire group of oeople right down to infants.
> 
> There is a difference dont you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ****Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law. ****
> 
> *_whether or not a rapist or a murderer is subjected to LAW---
> depends on the LAW.     Adolf called murder legal,   muhummad called rape and murder legal under DIVINE
> SHARIA LAW ----COYOTE YAWNS.   For those who do not know----rape and of a non muslim in Islamic law is not only legal----it is lauded.  ----murder is something like a traffic violation----the perpetrator MAY be subject to a small fine.   Coyote giggles and calls the fact a  "lie"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Rosie giggles about the rape and murder of women and children- because to her- they are only Muslims....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syrius is PROJECTING
Click to expand...


Nope- I oppose genocide- I oppose rape and murder- you Islamophobes clearly don't- since you aren't willing- or aren't able- to condemn any of those things- when the victims are Muslim.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Rosie giggles about the rape and murder of women and children- because to her- they are only Muslims....
> 
> 
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to tell that to Rosie as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said, personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect from Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
Click to expand...


This site is all about personal opinions.

In my opinion, you are deflecting from the horrors of genocide, of rape and murder- when inflicted on Muslims- to promote your anti-Muslim propaganda.


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Rosie giggles about the rape and murder of women and children- because to her- they are only Muslims....
> 
> 
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to tell that to Rosie as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are lying, coyote----you are leaving out the forms of
> genocide upon which you _prefer _to wink, giggle and deny
Click to expand...


Which genocide has he denied? 

Feel free to name them.

Meanwhile you prefer to wink, giggle and deny the rape and murder of women and children- when they are Muslim- when they are Rohinga.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then really...your complaints about being misrepresented are
> Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law.
> 
> This is state sponsored rape and slaughter of an entire group of oeople right down to infants.
> 
> There is a difference dont you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law. ****
> 
> *_whether or not a rapist or a murderer is subjected to LAW---
> depends on the LAW.     Adolf called murder legal,   muhummad called rape and murder legal under DIVINE
> SHARIA LAW ----COYOTE YAWNS.   For those who do not know----rape and of a non muslim in Islamic law is not only legal----it is lauded.  ----murder is something like a traffic violation----the perpetrator MAY be subject to a small fine.   Coyote giggles and calls the fact a  "lie"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Rosie giggles about the rape and murder of women and children- because to her- they are only Muslims....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syrius is PROJECTING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope- I oppose genocide- I oppose rape and murder- you Islamophobes clearly don't- since you aren't willing- or aren't able- to condemn any of those things- when the victims are Muslim.
Click to expand...


No one cares. Except the people who want to change the subject, discount the known facts about Islam and its violent history in that region of the world, and feel virtuous. Blowhole.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to tell that to Rosie as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said, personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect from Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This site is all about personal opinions.
> 
> In my opinion, you are deflecting from the horrors of genocide, of rape and murder- when inflicted on Muslims- to promote your anti-Muslim propaganda.
Click to expand...


No I am not, all I said is Muslims started this and need to deal with the consequences. You twist words, fabricate lies, and avoid the cause of all of this.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Rosie giggles about the rape and murder of women and children- because to her- they are only Muslims....
> 
> 
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to tell that to Rosie as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
Click to expand...



My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.

Let me remind you what genocide is:

What is Genocide?
_The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
_Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
What is Genocide?
_The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.



“Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.



Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​


Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.

The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to tell that to Rosie as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said, personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect from Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This site is all about personal opinions.
> 
> In my opinion, you are deflecting from the horrors of genocide, of rape and murder- when inflicted on Muslims- to promote your anti-Muslim propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I am not, all I said is Muslims started this and need to deal with the consequences. You twist words, fabricate lies, and avoid the cause of all of this.
Click to expand...


Why can't you simply say what the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong?  Is it so hard to say that?


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to tell that to Rosie as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are lying, coyote----you are leaving out the forms of
> genocide upon which you _prefer _to wink, giggle and deny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which genocide has he denied?
> 
> Feel free to name them.
> 
> *Meanwhile you prefer to wink, giggle and deny the rape and murder of women and children-* when they are Muslim- when they are Rohinga.
Click to expand...


That is a lie. Show me where and how you heard me giggle or saw me wink. You are talking shit.
.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to tell that to Rosie as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said, personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect from Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This site is all about personal opinions.
> 
> In my opinion, you are deflecting from the horrors of genocide, of rape and murder- when inflicted on Muslims- to promote your anti-Muslim propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I am not, all I said is Muslims started this and need to deal with the consequences. You twist words, fabricate lies, and avoid the cause of all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you simply say what the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong?  Is it so hard to say that?
Click to expand...

They are not an ethnic group, they are a political invention. I posted a link that explained it.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to tell that to Rosie as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said, personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect from Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This site is all about personal opinions.
> 
> In my opinion, you are deflecting from the horrors of genocide, of rape and murder- when inflicted on Muslims- to promote your anti-Muslim propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I am not, all I said is Muslims started this and need to deal with the consequences. You twist words, fabricate lies, and avoid the cause of all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you simply say what the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong?  Is it so hard to say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not an ethnic group, they are a political invention. I posted a link that explained it.
Click to expand...


What ever you choose to call them is irrelevent, and I suspect yet another dodge to giving a direct answer.

They are a defined group of people undergoing genocide by all definitions of the term (which I posted above).

*Why can't you simply say that the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong? *


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then really...your complaints about being misrepresented are
> Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law.
> 
> This is state sponsored rape and slaughter of an entire group of oeople right down to infants.
> 
> There is a difference dont you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law. ****
> 
> *_whether or not a rapist or a murderer is subjected to LAW---
> depends on the LAW.     Adolf called murder legal,   muhummad called rape and murder legal under DIVINE
> SHARIA LAW ----COYOTE YAWNS.   For those who do not know----rape and of a non muslim in Islamic law is not only legal----it is lauded.  ----murder is something like a traffic violation----the perpetrator MAY be subject to a small fine.   Coyote giggles and calls the fact a  "lie"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Rosie giggles about the rape and murder of women and children- because to her- they are only Muslims....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syrius is PROJECTING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope- I oppose genocide- I oppose rape and murder- you Islamophobes clearly don't- since you aren't willing- or aren't able- to condemn any of those things- when the victims are Muslim.
Click to expand...


your statement is utter Bullshit -------something you developed
in your own perverted mind or something you parrot from a
fellow pile of shit.    Your use of the term  "islamophobe"  is another evidence of your perversion.   How did you come to the idiot conclusion that I am an  "islamophobe"----whatever that term is supposed to mean?  -----would you be willing to tell me from where you first learned the term  "islamophobe"---if you remember?     Another query------just to give me an idea as to with what I am communicating.  Did you spend any time objecting to the destruction of ancient Buddhist art in
Afghanistan. ------are you old enough to remember the genocide of Biafran children in Nigeria?    Did you ever read the koran?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said, personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect from Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This site is all about personal opinions.
> 
> In my opinion, you are deflecting from the horrors of genocide, of rape and murder- when inflicted on Muslims- to promote your anti-Muslim propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I am not, all I said is Muslims started this and need to deal with the consequences. You twist words, fabricate lies, and avoid the cause of all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you simply say what the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong?  Is it so hard to say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not an ethnic group, they are a political invention. I posted a link that explained it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you choose to call them is irrelevent, and I suspect yet another dodge to giving a direct answer.
> 
> They are a defined group of people undergoing genocide by all definitions of the term (which I posted above).
> 
> *Why can't you simply say that the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong? *
Click to expand...

Because it is not genocide when people of that group are allowed to leave, not killed. How stupid are you? If they stay they are killing themselves. Look at the title of the thread, where do you see the word genocide?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****Every group of human beings has murderes and rapists among them.  Those individuals are criminals and subject to the law. ****
> 
> *_whether or not a rapist or a murderer is subjected to LAW---
> depends on the LAW.     Adolf called murder legal,   muhummad called rape and murder legal under DIVINE
> SHARIA LAW ----COYOTE YAWNS.   For those who do not know----rape and of a non muslim in Islamic law is not only legal----it is lauded.  ----murder is something like a traffic violation----the perpetrator MAY be subject to a small fine.   Coyote giggles and calls the fact a  "lie"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Rosie giggles about the rape and murder of women and children- because to her- they are only Muslims....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syrius is PROJECTING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope- I oppose genocide- I oppose rape and murder- you Islamophobes clearly don't- since you aren't willing- or aren't able- to condemn any of those things- when the victims are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your statement is utter Bullshit -------something you developed
> in your own perverted mind or something you parrot from a
> fellow pile of shit.    Your use of the term  "islamophobe"  is another evidence of your perversion.   How did you come to the idiot conclusion that I am an  "islamophobe"----whatever that term is supposed to mean?  -----would you be willing to tell me from where you first learned the term  "islamophobe"---if you remember?     Another query------just to give me an idea as to with what I am communicating.  Did you spend any time objecting to the destruction of ancient Buddhist art in
> Afghanistan. ------are you old enough to remember the genocide of Biafran children in Nigeria?    Did you ever read the koran?
Click to expand...


All those past atrocities are wrong, as are the ISIS destruction of antiquities, attempted genocide of Yazidi's and thousands of Muslims as well.  So was the genocide that occurred in the Holocaust, the Armenian genocide in Turkey, Stalin's attempts to dilute and destroy USSR's ethnic minorities.  The list is endless.  We can't change the past though can we?

But what is happening to the Rohinga is ongoing.  Not the past.  Now.


----------



## Lastamender

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> This site is all about personal opinions.
> 
> In my opinion, you are deflecting from the horrors of genocide, of rape and murder- when inflicted on Muslims- to promote your anti-Muslim propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I am not, all I said is Muslims started this and need to deal with the consequences. You twist words, fabricate lies, and avoid the cause of all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you simply say what the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong?  Is it so hard to say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not an ethnic group, they are a political invention. I posted a link that explained it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you choose to call them is irrelevent, and I suspect yet another dodge to giving a direct answer.
> 
> They are a defined group of people undergoing genocide by all definitions of the term (which I posted above).
> 
> *Why can't you simply say that the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is not genocide when people of that group are allowed to leave, not killed. How stupid are you? If they stay they are killing themselves. Look at the title of the thread, where do you see the word genocide?
Click to expand...


It is something you use to avoid what Islam is doing and has done.


----------



## irosie91

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to tell that to Rosie as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said, personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect from Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This site is all about personal opinions.
> 
> In my opinion, you are deflecting from the horrors of genocide, of rape and murder- when inflicted on Muslims- to promote your anti-Muslim propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I am not, all I said is Muslims started this and need to deal with the consequences. You twist words, fabricate lies, and avoid the cause of all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you simply say what the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong?  Is it so hard to say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not an ethnic group, they are a political invention. I posted a link that explained it.
Click to expand...


my understanding of   ROHINGA  is that they are LARGELY --but not entirely made up of economic refugees from Bangla Desh.     BENGALI is definitely an ETHNIC GROUP------Bengalis-----both muslim and hindu have a LANGUAGE----
to wit Bengali.   ---They have a cuisine-----a bit modified by religion-----but a characteristic cuisine nevertheless.   THEY 
LOOK LIKE EACH OTHER.-------they are an ethnic group ---
separated geographically by the partition of India.   Calcutta--
(Kolkata)  is Bengali along with the black-hole of calcutta.   There are some hindu and muslim bengalis who like the idea of MERGING east bengal (the muslim thing--to wit Bangla
desh)   with west bengal  (the hindu thing----kokata and its precincts)-----My understanding is that the  BUDDHISTS of
Myanmar experience lots of violence from the muslim bengalis who live in Myanmar----for whatever length of time---
some longstanding and some fairly recent newcomers


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> This site is all about personal opinions.
> 
> In my opinion, you are deflecting from the horrors of genocide, of rape and murder- when inflicted on Muslims- to promote your anti-Muslim propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I am not, all I said is Muslims started this and need to deal with the consequences. You twist words, fabricate lies, and avoid the cause of all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you simply say what the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong?  Is it so hard to say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not an ethnic group, they are a political invention. I posted a link that explained it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you choose to call them is irrelevent, and I suspect yet another dodge to giving a direct answer.
> 
> They are a defined group of people undergoing genocide by all definitions of the term (which I posted above).
> 
> *Why can't you simply say that the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is not genocide when people of that group are allowed to leave, not killed. How stupid are you? If they stay they are killing themselves. Look at the title of the thread, where do you see the word genocide?
Click to expand...



I am not so stupid as to believe that confining people in concentration camps is "allowing them to leave", or shooting them in the back as they are fleeing is "allowing them to leave".  Nor do I consider decapitating CHILDREN and throwing infants into burning fires to be "allowing them to leave".  Gang raping women and children is hardly "allowing them to leave".  

Your logic is no different than the Nazi's....Jews were originally allowed to leave - hell, we Americans and Europeans TURNED THEM AWAY in boatloads because they were JEWISH...and sent them back to their deaths.  But I don't suppose you consider that genocide since they "could have left" right?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not, all I said is Muslims started this and need to deal with the consequences. You twist words, fabricate lies, and avoid the cause of all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't you simply say what the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong?  Is it so hard to say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not an ethnic group, they are a political invention. I posted a link that explained it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you choose to call them is irrelevent, and I suspect yet another dodge to giving a direct answer.
> 
> They are a defined group of people undergoing genocide by all definitions of the term (which I posted above).
> 
> *Why can't you simply say that the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is not genocide when people of that group are allowed to leave, not killed. How stupid are you? If they stay they are killing themselves. Look at the title of the thread, where do you see the word genocide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is something you use to avoid what Islam is doing and has done.
Click to expand...


Genocide is genocide.  Review the definition.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you simply say what the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong?  Is it so hard to say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not an ethnic group, they are a political invention. I posted a link that explained it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you choose to call them is irrelevent, and I suspect yet another dodge to giving a direct answer.
> 
> They are a defined group of people undergoing genocide by all definitions of the term (which I posted above).
> 
> *Why can't you simply say that the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is not genocide when people of that group are allowed to leave, not killed. How stupid are you? If they stay they are killing themselves. Look at the title of the thread, where do you see the word genocide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is something you use to avoid what Islam is doing and has done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genocide is genocide.  Review the definition.
Click to expand...

And really not the topic, starving and the chance to leave alive is.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not an ethnic group, they are a political invention. I posted a link that explained it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever you choose to call them is irrelevent, and I suspect yet another dodge to giving a direct answer.
> 
> They are a defined group of people undergoing genocide by all definitions of the term (which I posted above).
> 
> *Why can't you simply say that the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is not genocide when people of that group are allowed to leave, not killed. How stupid are you? If they stay they are killing themselves. Look at the title of the thread, where do you see the word genocide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is something you use to avoid what Islam is doing and has done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genocide is genocide.  Review the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And really not the topic, starving and the chance to leave alive is.
Click to expand...


And really. It is. It is all bound up together in what is being done to the Rohinga that you are doing everything you can to deny and call it what it is - genocide.

*Because you can't bring yourself to say unequivocably that genocide is wrong - always has been and always will be?*


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Rosie giggles about the rape and murder of women and children- because to her- they are only Muslims....
> 
> 
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syrius is PROJECTING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope- I oppose genocide- I oppose rape and murder- you Islamophobes clearly don't- since you aren't willing- or aren't able- to condemn any of those things- when the victims are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your statement is utter Bullshit -------something you developed
> in your own perverted mind or something you parrot from a
> fellow pile of shit.    Your use of the term  "islamophobe"  is another evidence of your perversion.   How did you come to the idiot conclusion that I am an  "islamophobe"----whatever that term is supposed to mean?  -----would you be willing to tell me from where you first learned the term  "islamophobe"---if you remember?     Another query------just to give me an idea as to with what I am communicating.  Did you spend any time objecting to the destruction of ancient Buddhist art in
> Afghanistan. ------are you old enough to remember the genocide of Biafran children in Nigeria?    Did you ever read the koran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those past atrocities are wrong, as are the ISIS destruction of antiquities, attempted genocide of Yazidi's and thousands of Muslims as well.  So was the genocide that occurred in the Holocaust, the Armenian genocide in Turkey, Stalin's attempts to dilute and destroy USSR's ethnic minorities.  The list is endless.  We can't change the past though can we?
> 
> But what is happening to the Rohinga is ongoing.  Not the past.  Now.
Click to expand...


OH!!!!      I got it------you are NOW INSISTING that the muslims of southeast Asia   SEEK LOVE AND EQUITY AND 
PEACEFUL COEXISTENCE  with Buddhists and Hindus -----
and that any idea of  MOGHUL EMPIRE etc etc------and islamic shariah shit is   UNIVERSALLY REPUDIATED IN THE SOUTH EAST UMMAH-------right? -----and right now the muslims of south east asia are GLUING  the giant statues of
Buddha in Afghanistan back together and even asking the afghani jews to COME HOME.....right?-------and the people of Bangla desh are EAGER to welcome the hindu east bengalis back home with FULL COMPENSATION for their losses in 1971----RIGHT?      IT's a general trend ALL OVER SOUTH 
EAST ASIA_---------like a dream come true.     I am damned impressed.     I was a flower child in 1971----and AT THAT TIME----I KNEW THIS DAY WOULD COME


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrius is PROJECTING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope- I oppose genocide- I oppose rape and murder- you Islamophobes clearly don't- since you aren't willing- or aren't able- to condemn any of those things- when the victims are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your statement is utter Bullshit -------something you developed
> in your own perverted mind or something you parrot from a
> fellow pile of shit.    Your use of the term  "islamophobe"  is another evidence of your perversion.   How did you come to the idiot conclusion that I am an  "islamophobe"----whatever that term is supposed to mean?  -----would you be willing to tell me from where you first learned the term  "islamophobe"---if you remember?     Another query------just to give me an idea as to with what I am communicating.  Did you spend any time objecting to the destruction of ancient Buddhist art in
> Afghanistan. ------are you old enough to remember the genocide of Biafran children in Nigeria?    Did you ever read the koran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those past atrocities are wrong, as are the ISIS destruction of antiquities, attempted genocide of Yazidi's and thousands of Muslims as well.  So was the genocide that occurred in the Holocaust, the Armenian genocide in Turkey, Stalin's attempts to dilute and destroy USSR's ethnic minorities.  The list is endless.  We can't change the past though can we?
> 
> But what is happening to the Rohinga is ongoing.  Not the past.  Now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH!!!!      I got it------you are NOW INSISTING that the muslims of southeast Asia   SEEK LOVE AND EQUITY AND
> PEACEFUL COEXISTENCE  with Buddhists and Hindus -----
> and that any idea of  MOGHUL EMPIRE etc etc------and islamic shariah shit is   UNIVERSALLY REPUDIATED IN THE SOUTH EAST UMMAH-------right? -----and right now the muslims of south east asia are GLUING  the giant statues of
> Buddha in Afghanistan back together and even asking the afghani jews to COME HOME.....right?-------and the people of Bangla desh are EAGER to welcome the hindu east bengalis back home with FULL COMPENSATION for their losses in 1971----RIGHT?      IT's a general trend ALL OVER SOUTH
> EAST ASIA_---------like a dream come true.     I am damned impressed.     I was a flower child in 1971----and AT THAT TIME----I KNEW THIS DAY WOULD COME
Click to expand...


No Rosie.  I'm "insisting" on one thing and one thing only.  Genocide is wrong.  

Is that such a difficult concept for you?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrius is PROJECTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope- I oppose genocide- I oppose rape and murder- you Islamophobes clearly don't- since you aren't willing- or aren't able- to condemn any of those things- when the victims are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your statement is utter Bullshit -------something you developed
> in your own perverted mind or something you parrot from a
> fellow pile of shit.    Your use of the term  "islamophobe"  is another evidence of your perversion.   How did you come to the idiot conclusion that I am an  "islamophobe"----whatever that term is supposed to mean?  -----would you be willing to tell me from where you first learned the term  "islamophobe"---if you remember?     Another query------just to give me an idea as to with what I am communicating.  Did you spend any time objecting to the destruction of ancient Buddhist art in
> Afghanistan. ------are you old enough to remember the genocide of Biafran children in Nigeria?    Did you ever read the koran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those past atrocities are wrong, as are the ISIS destruction of antiquities, attempted genocide of Yazidi's and thousands of Muslims as well.  So was the genocide that occurred in the Holocaust, the Armenian genocide in Turkey, Stalin's attempts to dilute and destroy USSR's ethnic minorities.  The list is endless.  We can't change the past though can we?
> 
> But what is happening to the Rohinga is ongoing.  Not the past.  Now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH!!!!      I got it------you are NOW INSISTING that the muslims of southeast Asia   SEEK LOVE AND EQUITY AND
> PEACEFUL COEXISTENCE  with Buddhists and Hindus -----
> and that any idea of  MOGHUL EMPIRE etc etc------and islamic shariah shit is   UNIVERSALLY REPUDIATED IN THE SOUTH EAST UMMAH-------right? -----and right now the muslims of south east asia are GLUING  the giant statues of
> Buddha in Afghanistan back together and even asking the afghani jews to COME HOME.....right?-------and the people of Bangla desh are EAGER to welcome the hindu east bengalis back home with FULL COMPENSATION for their losses in 1971----RIGHT?      IT's a general trend ALL OVER SOUTH
> EAST ASIA_---------like a dream come true.     I am damned impressed.     I was a flower child in 1971----and AT THAT TIME----I KNEW THIS DAY WOULD COME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Rosie.  I'm "insisting" on one thing and one thing only.  Genocide is wrong.
> 
> Is that such a difficult concept for you?
Click to expand...


not at all-------but an intelligent and reasonable use of
the WORD  genocide is,  OBVIOUSLY, an impossible
concept for YOU.    Do you know of any group seeking
genocide of any other group.     Last I heard-----the only
people I encountered who fart out and teach their children to
FART OUT-------"death to ______"  chants-----have been
muslims.     You got some other group that so engages? ----
Historically----there was a  genocide by a nut named POL POT.  fairly recently--------and some genocidal actions in
Africa and the Balkans------piles and piles of dead bodies----
and a genocide of  kurds by the baathist hero   SADDAM


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ever you choose to call them is irrelevent, and I suspect yet another dodge to giving a direct answer.
> 
> They are a defined group of people undergoing genocide by all definitions of the term (which I posted above).
> 
> *Why can't you simply say that the genocide against the Rohinga ethnic group - is wrong? *
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is not genocide when people of that group are allowed to leave, not killed. How stupid are you? If they stay they are killing themselves. Look at the title of the thread, where do you see the word genocide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is something you use to avoid what Islam is doing and has done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genocide is genocide.  Review the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And really not the topic, starving and the chance to leave alive is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And really. It is. It is all bound up together in what is being done to the Rohinga that you are doing everything you can to deny and call it what it is - genocide.
> 
> *Because you can't bring yourself to say unequivocably that genocide is wrong - always has been and always will be?*
Click to expand...

I should not need to. I have a posting history trying to tell the truth about Islam. It has nothing to do with how I feel. And I do not endorse genocide, which is one of the reasons  I oppose Islam. Stop the moral disgust, it is not working, you are an apologist and will continue to avoid the real cause of this situation. Islam.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope- I oppose genocide- I oppose rape and murder- you Islamophobes clearly don't- since you aren't willing- or aren't able- to condemn any of those things- when the victims are Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your statement is utter Bullshit -------something you developed
> in your own perverted mind or something you parrot from a
> fellow pile of shit.    Your use of the term  "islamophobe"  is another evidence of your perversion.   How did you come to the idiot conclusion that I am an  "islamophobe"----whatever that term is supposed to mean?  -----would you be willing to tell me from where you first learned the term  "islamophobe"---if you remember?     Another query------just to give me an idea as to with what I am communicating.  Did you spend any time objecting to the destruction of ancient Buddhist art in
> Afghanistan. ------are you old enough to remember the genocide of Biafran children in Nigeria?    Did you ever read the koran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All those past atrocities are wrong, as are the ISIS destruction of antiquities, attempted genocide of Yazidi's and thousands of Muslims as well.  So was the genocide that occurred in the Holocaust, the Armenian genocide in Turkey, Stalin's attempts to dilute and destroy USSR's ethnic minorities.  The list is endless.  We can't change the past though can we?
> 
> But what is happening to the Rohinga is ongoing.  Not the past.  Now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH!!!!      I got it------you are NOW INSISTING that the muslims of southeast Asia   SEEK LOVE AND EQUITY AND
> PEACEFUL COEXISTENCE  with Buddhists and Hindus -----
> and that any idea of  MOGHUL EMPIRE etc etc------and islamic shariah shit is   UNIVERSALLY REPUDIATED IN THE SOUTH EAST UMMAH-------right? -----and right now the muslims of south east asia are GLUING  the giant statues of
> Buddha in Afghanistan back together and even asking the afghani jews to COME HOME.....right?-------and the people of Bangla desh are EAGER to welcome the hindu east bengalis back home with FULL COMPENSATION for their losses in 1971----RIGHT?      IT's a general trend ALL OVER SOUTH
> EAST ASIA_---------like a dream come true.     I am damned impressed.     I was a flower child in 1971----and AT THAT TIME----I KNEW THIS DAY WOULD COME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Rosie.  I'm "insisting" on one thing and one thing only.  Genocide is wrong.
> 
> Is that such a difficult concept for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not at all------*-but an intelligent and reasonable use of
> the WORD  genocide is,  OBVIOUSLY, an impossible
> concept for YOU.    *Do you know of any group seeking
> genocide of any other group.     Last I heard-----the only
> people I encountered who fart out and teach their children to
> FART OUT-------"death too ______"  chants-----heve been
> muslims.     You got some other group that so engages? ----
> Historically----there was a  genocide by a nut named POL POT.  fairly recently--------and some genocidal actions in
> Africa and the Balkans------piles and piles of dead bodies----
> and a genocide of  kurds by the baathist hero   SADDAM
Click to expand...


I'm quite clear on the definition of genocide.  It is not dependent on the nature of the ethnic, religious or national groups involved.  Simply because you don't like them doesn't make it any less genocide Rosie.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is not genocide when people of that group are allowed to leave, not killed. How stupid are you? If they stay they are killing themselves. Look at the title of the thread, where do you see the word genocide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is something you use to avoid what Islam is doing and has done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genocide is genocide.  Review the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And really not the topic, starving and the chance to leave alive is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And really. It is. It is all bound up together in what is being done to the Rohinga that you are doing everything you can to deny and call it what it is - genocide.
> 
> *Because you can't bring yourself to say unequivocably that genocide is wrong - always has been and always will be?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should not need to. I have a posting history trying to tell the truth about Islam. It has nothing to do with how I feel. *And I do not endorse genocide*, which is one of the reasons  I oppose Islam. Stop the moral disgust, it is not working, you are an apologist and will continue to avoid the real cause of this situation. Islam.
Click to expand...


Then you do not endorse Myanmar Buddhists are doing to the Rohinga? You oppose it?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your statement is utter Bullshit -------something you developed
> in your own perverted mind or something you parrot from a
> fellow pile of shit.    Your use of the term  "islamophobe"  is another evidence of your perversion.   How did you come to the idiot conclusion that I am an  "islamophobe"----whatever that term is supposed to mean?  -----would you be willing to tell me from where you first learned the term  "islamophobe"---if you remember?     Another query------just to give me an idea as to with what I am communicating.  Did you spend any time objecting to the destruction of ancient Buddhist art in
> Afghanistan. ------are you old enough to remember the genocide of Biafran children in Nigeria?    Did you ever read the koran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those past atrocities are wrong, as are the ISIS destruction of antiquities, attempted genocide of Yazidi's and thousands of Muslims as well.  So was the genocide that occurred in the Holocaust, the Armenian genocide in Turkey, Stalin's attempts to dilute and destroy USSR's ethnic minorities.  The list is endless.  We can't change the past though can we?
> 
> But what is happening to the Rohinga is ongoing.  Not the past.  Now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH!!!!      I got it------you are NOW INSISTING that the muslims of southeast Asia   SEEK LOVE AND EQUITY AND
> PEACEFUL COEXISTENCE  with Buddhists and Hindus -----
> and that any idea of  MOGHUL EMPIRE etc etc------and islamic shariah shit is   UNIVERSALLY REPUDIATED IN THE SOUTH EAST UMMAH-------right? -----and right now the muslims of south east asia are GLUING  the giant statues of
> Buddha in Afghanistan back together and even asking the afghani jews to COME HOME.....right?-------and the people of Bangla desh are EAGER to welcome the hindu east bengalis back home with FULL COMPENSATION for their losses in 1971----RIGHT?      IT's a general trend ALL OVER SOUTH
> EAST ASIA_---------like a dream come true.     I am damned impressed.     I was a flower child in 1971----and AT THAT TIME----I KNEW THIS DAY WOULD COME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Rosie.  I'm "insisting" on one thing and one thing only.  Genocide is wrong.
> 
> Is that such a difficult concept for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not at all------*-but an intelligent and reasonable use of
> the WORD  genocide is,  OBVIOUSLY, an impossible
> concept for YOU.    *Do you know of any group seeking
> genocide of any other group.     Last I heard-----the only
> people I encountered who fart out and teach their children to
> FART OUT-------"death too ______"  chants-----heve been
> muslims.     You got some other group that so engages? ----
> Historically----there was a  genocide by a nut named POL POT.  fairly recently--------and some genocidal actions in
> Africa and the Balkans------piles and piles of dead bodies----
> and a genocide of  kurds by the baathist hero   SADDAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite clear on the definition of genocide.  It is not dependent on the nature of the ethnic, religious or national groups involved.  Simply because you don't like them doesn't make it any less genocide Rosie.
Click to expand...


your remark is  REPULSIVE AND DISGUSTING,  coyote----and idiotic ------as usual


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those past atrocities are wrong, as are the ISIS destruction of antiquities, attempted genocide of Yazidi's and thousands of Muslims as well.  So was the genocide that occurred in the Holocaust, the Armenian genocide in Turkey, Stalin's attempts to dilute and destroy USSR's ethnic minorities.  The list is endless.  We can't change the past though can we?
> 
> But what is happening to the Rohinga is ongoing.  Not the past.  Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH!!!!      I got it------you are NOW INSISTING that the muslims of southeast Asia   SEEK LOVE AND EQUITY AND
> PEACEFUL COEXISTENCE  with Buddhists and Hindus -----
> and that any idea of  MOGHUL EMPIRE etc etc------and islamic shariah shit is   UNIVERSALLY REPUDIATED IN THE SOUTH EAST UMMAH-------right? -----and right now the muslims of south east asia are GLUING  the giant statues of
> Buddha in Afghanistan back together and even asking the afghani jews to COME HOME.....right?-------and the people of Bangla desh are EAGER to welcome the hindu east bengalis back home with FULL COMPENSATION for their losses in 1971----RIGHT?      IT's a general trend ALL OVER SOUTH
> EAST ASIA_---------like a dream come true.     I am damned impressed.     I was a flower child in 1971----and AT THAT TIME----I KNEW THIS DAY WOULD COME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Rosie.  I'm "insisting" on one thing and one thing only.  Genocide is wrong.
> 
> Is that such a difficult concept for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not at all------*-but an intelligent and reasonable use of
> the WORD  genocide is,  OBVIOUSLY, an impossible
> concept for YOU.    *Do you know of any group seeking
> genocide of any other group.     Last I heard-----the only
> people I encountered who fart out and teach their children to
> FART OUT-------"death too ______"  chants-----heve been
> muslims.     You got some other group that so engages? ----
> Historically----there was a  genocide by a nut named POL POT.  fairly recently--------and some genocidal actions in
> Africa and the Balkans------piles and piles of dead bodies----
> and a genocide of  kurds by the baathist hero   SADDAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite clear on the definition of genocide.  It is not dependent on the nature of the ethnic, religious or national groups involved.  Simply because you don't like them doesn't make it any less genocide Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your remark is  REPULSIVE AND DISGUSTING,  coyote----and idiotic ------as usual
Click to expand...


No.  Genocide is repulsive and disgusting.


----------



## Slyhunter

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what Rosie does has caused the problem over there or has one thing to do with it? Stop the personal insults and try concentrating on the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to tell that to Rosie as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
Click to expand...

Mother Nature commits Genocide. Darwinism insists that old species to die to make room for new species. It's called Evolution. Evolution insists that Muslims die off now.


----------



## Coyote

Slyhunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to tell that to Rosie as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mother Nature commits Genocide. Darwinism insists that old species to die to make room for new species. It's called Evolution. Evolution insists that Muslims die off now.
Click to expand...


Is that how you feel about Hitler and the Jews?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your statement is utter Bullshit -------something you developed
> in your own perverted mind or something you parrot from a
> fellow pile of shit.    Your use of the term  "islamophobe"  is another evidence of your perversion.   How did you come to the idiot conclusion that I am an  "islamophobe"----whatever that term is supposed to mean?  -----would you be willing to tell me from where you first learned the term  "islamophobe"---if you remember?     Another query------just to give me an idea as to with what I am communicating.  Did you spend any time objecting to the destruction of ancient Buddhist art in
> Afghanistan. ------are you old enough to remember the genocide of Biafran children in Nigeria?    Did you ever read the koran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those past atrocities are wrong, as are the ISIS destruction of antiquities, attempted genocide of Yazidi's and thousands of Muslims as well.  So was the genocide that occurred in the Holocaust, the Armenian genocide in Turkey, Stalin's attempts to dilute and destroy USSR's ethnic minorities.  The list is endless.  We can't change the past though can we?
> 
> But what is happening to the Rohinga is ongoing.  Not the past.  Now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH!!!!      I got it------you are NOW INSISTING that the muslims of southeast Asia   SEEK LOVE AND EQUITY AND
> PEACEFUL COEXISTENCE  with Buddhists and Hindus -----
> and that any idea of  MOGHUL EMPIRE etc etc------and islamic shariah shit is   UNIVERSALLY REPUDIATED IN THE SOUTH EAST UMMAH-------right? -----and right now the muslims of south east asia are GLUING  the giant statues of
> Buddha in Afghanistan back together and even asking the afghani jews to COME HOME.....right?-------and the people of Bangla desh are EAGER to welcome the hindu east bengalis back home with FULL COMPENSATION for their losses in 1971----RIGHT?      IT's a general trend ALL OVER SOUTH
> EAST ASIA_---------like a dream come true.     I am damned impressed.     I was a flower child in 1971----and AT THAT TIME----I KNEW THIS DAY WOULD COME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Rosie.  I'm "insisting" on one thing and one thing only.  Genocide is wrong.
> 
> Is that such a difficult concept for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not at all------*-but an intelligent and reasonable use of
> the WORD  genocide is,  OBVIOUSLY, an impossible
> concept for YOU.    *Do you know of any group seeking
> genocide of any other group.     Last I heard-----the only
> people I encountered who fart out and teach their children to
> FART OUT-------"death too ______"  chants-----heve been
> muslims.     You got some other group that so engages? ----
> Historically----there was a  genocide by a nut named POL POT.  fairly recently--------and some genocidal actions in
> Africa and the Balkans------piles and piles of dead bodies----
> and a genocide of  kurds by the baathist hero   SADDAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite clear on the definition of genocide.  *It is not dependent on the nature of the ethnic, religious or national groups involved. * Simply because you don't like them doesn't make it any less genocide Rosie.
Click to expand...


Wrong genocide is a hallmark of Islam. Jihad has killed 270 million and counting. Islam killed 10 million Buddhists and 80 million Hindus.


----------



## Syriusly

Slyhunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to tell that to Rosie as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mother Nature commits Genocide. Darwinism insists that old species to die to make room for new species. It's called Evolution. Evolution insists that Muslims die off now.
Click to expand...


Another Islamophobe displaying both his ignorance of science and his thirst for violence.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mother Nature commits Genocide. Darwinism insists that old species to die to make room for new species. It's called Evolution. Evolution insists that Muslims die off now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Islamophobe displaying both his ignorance of science and his thirst for violence.
Click to expand...

*Islam and Infidelophobia*
Infidelophobia is kind of like Islamophobia, only with dead bodies.
Islamophobia?  What about Infidelophobia?


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those past atrocities are wrong, as are the ISIS destruction of antiquities, attempted genocide of Yazidi's and thousands of Muslims as well.  So was the genocide that occurred in the Holocaust, the Armenian genocide in Turkey, Stalin's attempts to dilute and destroy USSR's ethnic minorities.  The list is endless.  We can't change the past though can we?
> 
> But what is happening to the Rohinga is ongoing.  Not the past.  Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH!!!!      I got it------you are NOW INSISTING that the muslims of southeast Asia   SEEK LOVE AND EQUITY AND
> PEACEFUL COEXISTENCE  with Buddhists and Hindus -----
> and that any idea of  MOGHUL EMPIRE etc etc------and islamic shariah shit is   UNIVERSALLY REPUDIATED IN THE SOUTH EAST UMMAH-------right? -----and right now the muslims of south east asia are GLUING  the giant statues of
> Buddha in Afghanistan back together and even asking the afghani jews to COME HOME.....right?-------and the people of Bangla desh are EAGER to welcome the hindu east bengalis back home with FULL COMPENSATION for their losses in 1971----RIGHT?      IT's a general trend ALL OVER SOUTH
> EAST ASIA_---------like a dream come true.     I am damned impressed.     I was a flower child in 1971----and AT THAT TIME----I KNEW THIS DAY WOULD COME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Rosie.  I'm "insisting" on one thing and one thing only.  Genocide is wrong.
> 
> Is that such a difficult concept for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not at all------*-but an intelligent and reasonable use of
> the WORD  genocide is,  OBVIOUSLY, an impossible
> concept for YOU.    *Do you know of any group seeking
> genocide of any other group.     Last I heard-----the only
> people I encountered who fart out and teach their children to
> FART OUT-------"death too ______"  chants-----heve been
> muslims.     You got some other group that so engages? ----
> Historically----there was a  genocide by a nut named POL POT.  fairly recently--------and some genocidal actions in
> Africa and the Balkans------piles and piles of dead bodies----
> and a genocide of  kurds by the baathist hero   SADDAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite clear on the definition of genocide.  *It is not dependent on the nature of the ethnic, religious or national groups involved. * Simply because you don't like them doesn't make it any less genocide Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong genocide is a hallmark of Islam. Jihad has killed 270 million and counting. Islam killed 10 million Buddhists and 80 million Hindus.
Click to expand...


And genocide when committed by Muslims has been consistently in this thread- the only genocide you oppose. 

Genocide of Jews, Rohinga- you don't have a problem with.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is something you use to avoid what Islam is doing and has done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is genocide.  Review the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And really not the topic, starving and the chance to leave alive is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And really. It is. It is all bound up together in what is being done to the Rohinga that you are doing everything you can to deny and call it what it is - genocide.
> 
> *Because you can't bring yourself to say unequivocably that genocide is wrong - always has been and always will be?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should not need to. I have a posting history trying to tell the truth about Islam. It has nothing to do with how I feel. *And I do not endorse genocide*, which is one of the reasons  I oppose Islam. Stop the moral disgust, it is not working, you are an apologist and will continue to avoid the real cause of this situation. Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you do not endorse Myanmar Buddhists are doing to the Rohinga? You oppose it?
Click to expand...


the people of Myanmar never accepted the  ROHINGYA
as citizens of MYANMAR and now are deporting the illegal
aliens------it is not my business to either endorse or oppose
that LEGAL ACTION.    That the people who-----it seems----are largely  BENGALI MUSLIMS are rejected by their fellow
BENGALI MUSLIMS is an atrocity


----------



## Slyhunter

Coyote said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mother Nature commits Genocide. Darwinism insists that old species to die to make room for new species. It's called Evolution. Evolution insists that Muslims die off now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that how you feel about Hitler and the Jews?
Click to expand...

Hitler was partly right.
There is nothing wrong with taking from those who have more and giving it to those who need it most, but only if you curtail their ability to reproduce. Allowing the poor to reproduce at will weakens a country. That guy from Microsoft, is probably, out sterilizing Africans with his vaccines and saving the world by doing it.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mother Nature commits Genocide. Darwinism insists that old species to die to make room for new species. It's called Evolution. Evolution insists that Muslims die off now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Islamophobe displaying both his ignorance of science and his thirst for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Islam and Infidelophobia*
> Infidelophobia is kind of like Islamophobia, only with dead bodies.
Click to expand...


LOL- from making up fake definitions of Islamophobia to making up fake words- you bigots sure are consistent.


----------



## Indeependent

Myanmar - Wikipedia
Constant strife.

Blame it on Israel.


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is genocide.  Review the definition.
> 
> 
> 
> And really not the topic, starving and the chance to leave alive is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And really. It is. It is all bound up together in what is being done to the Rohinga that you are doing everything you can to deny and call it what it is - genocide.
> 
> *Because you can't bring yourself to say unequivocably that genocide is wrong - always has been and always will be?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should not need to. I have a posting history trying to tell the truth about Islam. It has nothing to do with how I feel. *And I do not endorse genocide*, which is one of the reasons  I oppose Islam. Stop the moral disgust, it is not working, you are an apologist and will continue to avoid the real cause of this situation. Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you do not endorse Myanmar Buddhists are doing to the Rohinga? You oppose it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the people of Myanmar never accepted the  ROHINGYA
> as citizens of MYANMAR and now are deporting the illegal
> aliens------it is not my business to either endorse or oppose
> that LEGAL ACTION.    That the people who-----it seems----are largely  BENGALI MUSLIMS are rejected by their fellow
> BENGALI MUSLIMS is an atrocity
Click to expand...


Is that how you rationalize the murder and rape of the Rohinga?

Do you feel the same way about the Holocaust? About the genocide of Armenians?


----------



## Indeependent

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mother Nature commits Genocide. Darwinism insists that old species to die to make room for new species. It's called Evolution. Evolution insists that Muslims die off now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Islamophobe displaying both his ignorance of science and his thirst for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Islam and Infidelophobia*
> Infidelophobia is kind of like Islamophobia, only with dead bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- from making up fake definitions of Islamophobia to making up fake words- you bigots sure are consistent.
Click to expand...

Let us know when you take your next vacation to Iran or Syria.


----------



## Slyhunter

Syriusly said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the same. Your are obsessed with the reactions to the problem, not the problem itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I oppose genocide unequivocably, in all it's forms, without reservation.  I oppose ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Can you say the same?  That is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mother Nature commits Genocide. Darwinism insists that old species to die to make room for new species. It's called Evolution. Evolution insists that Muslims die off now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Islamophobe displaying both his ignorance of science and his thirst for violence.
Click to expand...

Logic dictates that for the strong to Floris you have to sacrifice the weak.
Feed them to your fictional Gods like the Aztecs did, or give them a graceful exit, but get rid of them nevertheless and your country will grow stronger, richer, more powerful.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mother Nature commits Genocide. Darwinism insists that old species to die to make room for new species. It's called Evolution. Evolution insists that Muslims die off now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Islamophobe displaying both his ignorance of science and his thirst for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Islam and Infidelophobia*
> Infidelophobia is kind of like Islamophobia, only with dead bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- from making up fake definitions of Islamophobia to making up fake words- you bigots sure are consistent.
Click to expand...

Islamophobia is a made up word from a Muslim think tank. You are a moron and a tool sharpened by lies.


----------



## Slyhunter

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> Mother Nature commits Genocide. Darwinism insists that old species to die to make room for new species. It's called Evolution. Evolution insists that Muslims die off now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Islamophobe displaying both his ignorance of science and his thirst for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Islam and Infidelophobia*
> Infidelophobia is kind of like Islamophobia, only with dead bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- from making up fake definitions of Islamophobia to making up fake words- you bigots sure are consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islamophobia is a made up word from a Muslim think tank. You are a moron and a tool sharpened by lies.
Click to expand...

Muslims want to conquer the planet. Turn it into a world wide caliphate. They are backwards barbarism. They need to be eradicated so the high tech society can move on without their constant interruptions into our lives via their terroristic tactics.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH!!!!      I got it------you are NOW INSISTING that the muslims of southeast Asia   SEEK LOVE AND EQUITY AND
> PEACEFUL COEXISTENCE  with Buddhists and Hindus -----
> and that any idea of  MOGHUL EMPIRE etc etc------and islamic shariah shit is   UNIVERSALLY REPUDIATED IN THE SOUTH EAST UMMAH-------right? -----and right now the muslims of south east asia are GLUING  the giant statues of
> Buddha in Afghanistan back together and even asking the afghani jews to COME HOME.....right?-------and the people of Bangla desh are EAGER to welcome the hindu east bengalis back home with FULL COMPENSATION for their losses in 1971----RIGHT?      IT's a general trend ALL OVER SOUTH
> EAST ASIA_---------like a dream come true.     I am damned impressed.     I was a flower child in 1971----and AT THAT TIME----I KNEW THIS DAY WOULD COME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Rosie.  I'm "insisting" on one thing and one thing only.  Genocide is wrong.
> 
> Is that such a difficult concept for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not at all------*-but an intelligent and reasonable use of
> the WORD  genocide is,  OBVIOUSLY, an impossible
> concept for YOU.    *Do you know of any group seeking
> genocide of any other group.     Last I heard-----the only
> people I encountered who fart out and teach their children to
> FART OUT-------"death too ______"  chants-----heve been
> muslims.     You got some other group that so engages? ----
> Historically----there was a  genocide by a nut named POL POT.  fairly recently--------and some genocidal actions in
> Africa and the Balkans------piles and piles of dead bodies----
> and a genocide of  kurds by the baathist hero   SADDAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite clear on the definition of genocide.  *It is not dependent on the nature of the ethnic, religious or national groups involved. * Simply because you don't like them doesn't make it any less genocide Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong genocide is a hallmark of Islam. Jihad has killed 270 million and counting. Islam killed 10 million Buddhists and 80 million Hindus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And genocide when committed by Muslims has been consistently in this thread- the only genocide you oppose.
> 
> Genocide of Jews, Rohinga- you don't have a problem with.
Click to expand...

You keep lying. I will keep telling you, you are.


----------



## irosie91

Indeependent said:


> Myanmar - Wikipedia
> Constant strife.
> 
> Blame it on Israel.



don't be silly------there is no israel------


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those past atrocities are wrong, as are the ISIS destruction of antiquities, attempted genocide of Yazidi's and thousands of Muslims as well.  So was the genocide that occurred in the Holocaust, the Armenian genocide in Turkey, Stalin's attempts to dilute and destroy USSR's ethnic minorities.  The list is endless.  We can't change the past though can we?
> 
> But what is happening to the Rohinga is ongoing.  Not the past.  Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH!!!!      I got it------you are NOW INSISTING that the muslims of southeast Asia   SEEK LOVE AND EQUITY AND
> PEACEFUL COEXISTENCE  with Buddhists and Hindus -----
> and that any idea of  MOGHUL EMPIRE etc etc------and islamic shariah shit is   UNIVERSALLY REPUDIATED IN THE SOUTH EAST UMMAH-------right? -----and right now the muslims of south east asia are GLUING  the giant statues of
> Buddha in Afghanistan back together and even asking the afghani jews to COME HOME.....right?-------and the people of Bangla desh are EAGER to welcome the hindu east bengalis back home with FULL COMPENSATION for their losses in 1971----RIGHT?      IT's a general trend ALL OVER SOUTH
> EAST ASIA_---------like a dream come true.     I am damned impressed.     I was a flower child in 1971----and AT THAT TIME----I KNEW THIS DAY WOULD COME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Rosie.  I'm "insisting" on one thing and one thing only.  Genocide is wrong.
> 
> Is that such a difficult concept for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not at all------*-but an intelligent and reasonable use of
> the WORD  genocide is,  OBVIOUSLY, an impossible
> concept for YOU.    *Do you know of any group seeking
> genocide of any other group.     Last I heard-----the only
> people I encountered who fart out and teach their children to
> FART OUT-------"death too ______"  chants-----heve been
> muslims.     You got some other group that so engages? ----
> Historically----there was a  genocide by a nut named POL POT.  fairly recently--------and some genocidal actions in
> Africa and the Balkans------piles and piles of dead bodies----
> and a genocide of  kurds by the baathist hero   SADDAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite clear on the definition of genocide.  *It is not dependent on the nature of the ethnic, religious or national groups involved. * Simply because you don't like them doesn't make it any less genocide Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong genocide is a hallmark of Islam. Jihad has killed 270 million and counting. Islam killed 10 million Buddhists and 80million Hindus.
Click to expand...


So what exactly are you saying?  If some members of an ethnic or religious or national group committed bad acts it is okay to kill all of them?  Are you saying that kind of genocide is ok in your book?

By the way...Hitler was not Muslim.
Nor was the leadership of the USSR when they starved the Ukrainians (Holodomor) and the Khaziks
The Khmer Rouge weren't Muslim.
The Hutu's of Rwanda weren't Muslim yet they killed 70% of the Tutsi's in Rwanda.
The Dzungar genocide, of the 1750's wasn't Muslim.


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what anyone said personal opinions do not matter, and it is how you deflect Islams role in this situation. It has become more than obvious than ever that avoiding the truth about Islam is all you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mother Nature commits Genocide. Darwinism insists that old species to die to make room for new species. It's called Evolution. Evolution insists that Muslims die off now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Islamophobe displaying both his ignorance of science and his thirst for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Islam and Infidelophobia*
> Infidelophobia is kind of like Islamophobia, only with dead bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- from making up fake definitions of Islamophobia to making up fake words- you bigots sure are consistent.
Click to expand...


what is the definition of  "islamophobia"  ?     does it appear in the  DSM


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH!!!!      I got it------you are NOW INSISTING that the muslims of southeast Asia   SEEK LOVE AND EQUITY AND
> PEACEFUL COEXISTENCE  with Buddhists and Hindus -----
> and that any idea of  MOGHUL EMPIRE etc etc------and islamic shariah shit is   UNIVERSALLY REPUDIATED IN THE SOUTH EAST UMMAH-------right? -----and right now the muslims of south east asia are GLUING  the giant statues of
> Buddha in Afghanistan back together and even asking the afghani jews to COME HOME.....right?-------and the people of Bangla desh are EAGER to welcome the hindu east bengalis back home with FULL COMPENSATION for their losses in 1971----RIGHT?      IT's a general trend ALL OVER SOUTH
> EAST ASIA_---------like a dream come true.     I am damned impressed.     I was a flower child in 1971----and AT THAT TIME----I KNEW THIS DAY WOULD COME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Rosie.  I'm "insisting" on one thing and one thing only.  Genocide is wrong.
> 
> Is that such a difficult concept for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not at all------*-but an intelligent and reasonable use of
> the WORD  genocide is,  OBVIOUSLY, an impossible
> concept for YOU.    *Do you know of any group seeking
> genocide of any other group.     Last I heard-----the only
> people I encountered who fart out and teach their children to
> FART OUT-------"death too ______"  chants-----heve been
> muslims.     You got some other group that so engages? ----
> Historically----there was a  genocide by a nut named POL POT.  fairly recently--------and some genocidal actions in
> Africa and the Balkans------piles and piles of dead bodies----
> and a genocide of  kurds by the baathist hero   SADDAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite clear on the definition of genocide.  *It is not dependent on the nature of the ethnic, religious or national groups involved. * Simply because you don't like them doesn't make it any less genocide Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong genocide is a hallmark of Islam. Jihad has killed 270 million and counting. Islam killed 10 million Buddhists and 80million Hindus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what exactly are you saying?  If some members of an ethnic or religious or national group committed bad acts it is okay to kill all of them?  Are you saying that kind of genocide is ok in your book?
> 
> By the way...Hitler was not Muslim.
> Nor was the leadership of the USSR when they starved the Ukrainians (Holodomor) and the Khaziks
> The Khmer Rouge weren't Muslim.
> The Hutu's of Rwanda weren't Muslim yet they killed 70% of the Tutsi's in Rwanda.
> The Dzungar genocide, of the 1750's wasn't Muslim.
Click to expand...

No I am not saying that. I am saying Islam sanctions terror and violence. Something you are afraid to admit, let alone discuss.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH!!!!      I got it------you are NOW INSISTING that the muslims of southeast Asia   SEEK LOVE AND EQUITY AND
> PEACEFUL COEXISTENCE  with Buddhists and Hindus -----
> and that any idea of  MOGHUL EMPIRE etc etc------and islamic shariah shit is   UNIVERSALLY REPUDIATED IN THE SOUTH EAST UMMAH-------right? -----and right now the muslims of south east asia are GLUING  the giant statues of
> Buddha in Afghanistan back together and even asking the afghani jews to COME HOME.....right?-------and the people of Bangla desh are EAGER to welcome the hindu east bengalis back home with FULL COMPENSATION for their losses in 1971----RIGHT?      IT's a general trend ALL OVER SOUTH
> EAST ASIA_---------like a dream come true.     I am damned impressed.     I was a flower child in 1971----and AT THAT TIME----I KNEW THIS DAY WOULD COME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Rosie.  I'm "insisting" on one thing and one thing only.  Genocide is wrong.
> 
> Is that such a difficult concept for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not at all------*-but an intelligent and reasonable use of
> the WORD  genocide is,  OBVIOUSLY, an impossible
> concept for YOU.    *Do you know of any group seeking
> genocide of any other group.     Last I heard-----the only
> people I encountered who fart out and teach their children to
> FART OUT-------"death too ______"  chants-----heve been
> muslims.     You got some other group that so engages? ----
> Historically----there was a  genocide by a nut named POL POT.  fairly recently--------and some genocidal actions in
> Africa and the Balkans------piles and piles of dead bodies----
> and a genocide of  kurds by the baathist hero   SADDAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite clear on the definition of genocide.  *It is not dependent on the nature of the ethnic, religious or national groups involved. * Simply because you don't like them doesn't make it any less genocide Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong genocide is a hallmark of Islam. Jihad has killed 270 million and counting. Islam killed 10 million Buddhists and 80million Hindus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what exactly are you saying?  If some members of an ethnic or religious or national group committed bad acts it is okay to kill all of them?  Are you saying that kind of genocide is ok in your book?
> 
> By the way...Hitler was not Muslim.
> Nor was the leadership of the USSR when they starved the Ukrainians (Holodomor) and the Khaziks
> The Khmer Rouge weren't Muslim.
> The Hutu's of Rwanda weren't Muslim yet they killed 70% of the Tutsi's in Rwanda.
> The Dzungar genocide, of the 1750's wasn't Muslim.
Click to expand...


you are babbling again,   coyote


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is genocide.  Review the definition.
> 
> 
> 
> And really not the topic, starving and the chance to leave alive is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And really. It is. It is all bound up together in what is being done to the Rohinga that you are doing everything you can to deny and call it what it is - genocide.
> 
> *Because you can't bring yourself to say unequivocably that genocide is wrong - always has been and always will be?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should not need to. I have a posting history trying to tell the truth about Islam. It has nothing to do with how I feel. *And I do not endorse genocide*, which is one of the reasons  I oppose Islam. Stop the moral disgust, it is not working, you are an apologist and will continue to avoid the real cause of this situation. Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you do not endorse Myanmar Buddhists are doing to the Rohinga? You oppose it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the people of Myanmar never accepted the  ROHINGYA
> as citizens of MYANMAR and now are deporting the illegal
> aliens------it is not my business to either endorse or oppose
> that LEGAL ACTION.    That the people who-----it seems----are largely  BENGALI MUSLIMS are rejected by their fellow
> BENGALI MUSLIMS is an atrocity
Click to expand...


So genocide is now a "legal action".


----------



## Lastamender

Why did you delete your post Coyote? All those examples of genocide by non-Muslims do not change the fact Islam endorses terror and genocide is terror. That is true, correct?

Quran (3:151) - _*"Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, *for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority". _ This speaks directly of polytheists, yet it also includes Christians, since they believe in the Trinity (ie. what Muhammad incorrectly believed to be 'joining companions to Allah').


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Rosie.  I'm "insisting" on one thing and one thing only.  Genocide is wrong.
> 
> Is that such a difficult concept for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not at all------*-but an intelligent and reasonable use of
> the WORD  genocide is,  OBVIOUSLY, an impossible
> concept for YOU.    *Do you know of any group seeking
> genocide of any other group.     Last I heard-----the only
> people I encountered who fart out and teach their children to
> FART OUT-------"death too ______"  chants-----heve been
> muslims.     You got some other group that so engages? ----
> Historically----there was a  genocide by a nut named POL POT.  fairly recently--------and some genocidal actions in
> Africa and the Balkans------piles and piles of dead bodies----
> and a genocide of  kurds by the baathist hero   SADDAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite clear on the definition of genocide.  *It is not dependent on the nature of the ethnic, religious or national groups involved. * Simply because you don't like them doesn't make it any less genocide Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong genocide is a hallmark of Islam. Jihad has killed 270 million and counting. Islam killed 10 million Buddhists and 80million Hindus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what exactly are you saying?  If some members of an ethnic or religious or national group committed bad acts it is okay to kill all of them?  Are you saying that kind of genocide is ok in your book?
> 
> By the way...Hitler was not Muslim.
> Nor was the leadership of the USSR when they starved the Ukrainians (Holodomor) and the Khaziks
> The Khmer Rouge weren't Muslim.
> The Hutu's of Rwanda weren't Muslim yet they killed 70% of the Tutsi's in Rwanda.
> The Dzungar genocide, of the 1750's wasn't Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not saying that. *I am saying Islam sanctions terror and violence*. Something you are afraid to admit, let alone discuss.
Click to expand...


Are you then saying that makes genocide against them ok?  Is that why you can not condemn the genocide on the Rohinga?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Why did you delete your post Coyote? All those examples of genocide by non-Muslims do not change the fact Islam endorses terror and genocide is terror.



Because it was a duplicate - I had already posted it but my computer was acting up.  I would be happy to undelete it if you wish.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you delete your post Coyote? All those examples of genocide by non-Muslims do not change the fact Islam endorses terror and genocide is terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was a duplicate - I had already posted it but my computer was acting up.  I would be happy to undelete it if you wish.
Click to expand...

You can go back to that post of mine, it has been edited and a question added.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you delete your post Coyote? All those examples of genocide by non-Muslims do not change the fact Islam endorses terror and genocide is terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was a duplicate - I had already posted it but my computer was acting up.  I would be happy to undelete it if you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can go back to that post of mine, it has been edited and a question added.
Click to expand...


Islam endorses both peace and violence, within specific conexts.  Beyond that, it is not really relevant to this discussion which is not on religious doctrine.

What a person believes does not in anyway make genocide against that person's people acceptable.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you delete your post Coyote? All those examples of genocide by non-Muslims do not change the fact Islam endorses terror and genocide is terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was a duplicate - I had already posted it but my computer was acting up.  I would be happy to undelete it if you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can go back to that post of mine, it has been edited and a question added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam endorses both peace and violence, within specific conexts.  Beyond that, it is not really relevant to this discussion which is not on religious doctrine.
> 
> What a person believes does not in anyway make genocide against that person's people acceptable.
Click to expand...

Contexts? More bullshit. Abrogation leaves Islam with 0 nice to say about non-Muslims. From calling them animals, to saying they should be subdued, converted or killed.

Those are the facts, and you are a liar to say they are not.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> And really not the topic, starving and the chance to leave alive is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And really. It is. It is all bound up together in what is being done to the Rohinga that you are doing everything you can to deny and call it what it is - genocide.
> 
> *Because you can't bring yourself to say unequivocably that genocide is wrong - always has been and always will be?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should not need to. I have a posting history trying to tell the truth about Islam. It has nothing to do with how I feel. *And I do not endorse genocide*, which is one of the reasons  I oppose Islam. Stop the moral disgust, it is not working, you are an apologist and will continue to avoid the real cause of this situation. Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you do not endorse Myanmar Buddhists are doing to the Rohinga? You oppose it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the people of Myanmar never accepted the  ROHINGYA
> as citizens of MYANMAR and now are deporting the illegal
> aliens------it is not my business to either endorse or oppose
> that LEGAL ACTION.    That the people who-----it seems----are largely  BENGALI MUSLIMS are rejected by their fellow
> BENGALI MUSLIMS is an atrocity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So genocide is now a "legal action".
Click to expand...


Deportation of alien residents is a legal action-----if
you want to use a VERY BROAD definition of genocide
to include ANY ACTION that reduces a population----then
you can call it  "genocide" -----but in that case you would have
to  (were you honest)  to find every islamic nation guilty of
GENOCIDE.    You want to start with Iran?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you delete your post Coyote? All those examples of genocide by non-Muslims do not change the fact Islam endorses terror and genocide is terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was a duplicate - I had already posted it but my computer was acting up.  I would be happy to undelete it if you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can go back to that post of mine, it has been edited and a question added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam endorses both peace and violence, within specific conexts.  Beyond that, it is not really relevant to this discussion which is not on religious doctrine.
> 
> What a person believes does not in anyway make genocide against that person's people acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contexts? More bullshit. Abrogation leaves Islam with 0 nice to say about non-Muslims. From calling them animals, to saying they should be subdued, converted or killed.
> 
> Those are the facts, and you are a liar to say they are not.
Click to expand...


I've argued it with you before in other threads.  

Does that, in your mind, justify genocide against Muslims?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you delete your post Coyote? All those examples of genocide by non-Muslims do not change the fact Islam endorses terror and genocide is terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was a duplicate - I had already posted it but my computer was acting up.  I would be happy to undelete it if you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can go back to that post of mine, it has been edited and a question added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam endorses both peace and violence, within specific conexts.  Beyond that, it is not really relevant to this discussion which is not on religious doctrine.
> 
> What a person believes does not in anyway make genocide against that person's people acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contexts? More bullshit. Abrogation leaves Islam with 0 nice to say about non-Muslims. From calling them animals, to saying they should be subdued, converted or killed.
> 
> Those are the facts, and you are a liar to say they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've argued it with you before in other threads.
> 
> Does that, in your mind, justify genocide against Muslims?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And really. It is. It is all bound up together in what is being done to the Rohinga that you are doing everything you can to deny and call it what it is - genocide.
> 
> *Because you can't bring yourself to say unequivocably that genocide is wrong - always has been and always will be?*
> 
> 
> 
> I should not need to. I have a posting history trying to tell the truth about Islam. It has nothing to do with how I feel. *And I do not endorse genocide*, which is one of the reasons  I oppose Islam. Stop the moral disgust, it is not working, you are an apologist and will continue to avoid the real cause of this situation. Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you do not endorse Myanmar Buddhists are doing to the Rohinga? You oppose it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the people of Myanmar never accepted the  ROHINGYA
> as citizens of MYANMAR and now are deporting the illegal
> aliens------it is not my business to either endorse or oppose
> that LEGAL ACTION.    That the people who-----it seems----are largely  BENGALI MUSLIMS are rejected by their fellow
> BENGALI MUSLIMS is an atrocity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So genocide is now a "legal action".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deportation of alien residents is a legal action-----if
> you want to use a VERY BROAD definition of genocide
> to include ANY ACTION that reduces a population----then
> you can call it  "genocide" -----but in that case you would have
> to  (were you honest)  to find every islamic nation guilty of
> GENOCIDE.    You want to start with Iran?
Click to expand...


Does deportation include gang raping women and children?  Does it include decapitating children?  Does it include burning people alive in houses and throwing infants into fires?  Does it include shooting those fleeing in the backs?  Does it include putting them into concentration camps, forbidding them education, the means to work, even diverting relief rations from them and starving them?

Let me know when sort this out.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was a duplicate - I had already posted it but my computer was acting up.  I would be happy to undelete it if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> You can go back to that post of mine, it has been edited and a question added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam endorses both peace and violence, within specific conexts.  Beyond that, it is not really relevant to this discussion which is not on religious doctrine.
> 
> What a person believes does not in anyway make genocide against that person's people acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contexts? More bullshit. Abrogation leaves Islam with 0 nice to say about non-Muslims. From calling them animals, to saying they should be subdued, converted or killed.
> 
> Those are the facts, and you are a liar to say they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've argued it with you before in other threads.
> 
> Does that, in your mind, justify genocide against Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


Thank you.

Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can go back to that post of mine, it has been edited and a question added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam endorses both peace and violence, within specific conexts.  Beyond that, it is not really relevant to this discussion which is not on religious doctrine.
> 
> What a person believes does not in anyway make genocide against that person's people acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contexts? More bullshit. Abrogation leaves Islam with 0 nice to say about non-Muslims. From calling them animals, to saying they should be subdued, converted or killed.
> 
> Those are the facts, and you are a liar to say they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've argued it with you before in other threads.
> 
> Does that, in your mind, justify genocide against Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
Click to expand...

Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.


----------



## Slyhunter

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not at all------*-but an intelligent and reasonable use of
> the WORD  genocide is,  OBVIOUSLY, an impossible
> concept for YOU.    *Do you know of any group seeking
> genocide of any other group.     Last I heard-----the only
> people I encountered who fart out and teach their children to
> FART OUT-------"death too ______"  chants-----heve been
> muslims.     You got some other group that so engages? ----
> Historically----there was a  genocide by a nut named POL POT.  fairly recently--------and some genocidal actions in
> Africa and the Balkans------piles and piles of dead bodies----
> and a genocide of  kurds by the baathist hero   SADDAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite clear on the definition of genocide.  *It is not dependent on the nature of the ethnic, religious or national groups involved. * Simply because you don't like them doesn't make it any less genocide Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong genocide is a hallmark of Islam. Jihad has killed 270 million and counting. Islam killed 10 million Buddhists and 80million Hindus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what exactly are you saying?  If some members of an ethnic or religious or national group committed bad acts it is okay to kill all of them?  Are you saying that kind of genocide is ok in your book?
> 
> By the way...Hitler was not Muslim.
> Nor was the leadership of the USSR when they starved the Ukrainians (Holodomor) and the Khaziks
> The Khmer Rouge weren't Muslim.
> The Hutu's of Rwanda weren't Muslim yet they killed 70% of the Tutsi's in Rwanda.
> The Dzungar genocide, of the 1750's wasn't Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not saying that. *I am saying Islam sanctions terror and violence*. Something you are afraid to admit, let alone discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you then saying that makes genocide against them ok?  Is that why you can not condemn the genocide on the Rohinga?
Click to expand...

I'm saying that, genocide against Muslims is ok because they are ass backwards. They are animals and need to be removed from existence.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam endorses both peace and violence, within specific conexts.  Beyond that, it is not really relevant to this discussion which is not on religious doctrine.
> 
> What a person believes does not in anyway make genocide against that person's people acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Contexts? More bullshit. Abrogation leaves Islam with 0 nice to say about non-Muslims. From calling them animals, to saying they should be subdued, converted or killed.
> 
> Those are the facts, and you are a liar to say they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've argued it with you before in other threads.
> 
> Does that, in your mind, justify genocide against Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
Click to expand...


I've pointed out to you numerous actions of the Myanmar people against the Rohinga that could hardly be considered "giving them a choice", including I might add shutting them up in concentration camps from which they are not allowed to depart.

How are all those actions "allowing them to leave"?  Keep in mind - "leaving" also means crossing a border into a foreign country that doesn't want them either, and the border is now littered with land mines.


----------



## Lastamender

Slyhunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite clear on the definition of genocide.  *It is not dependent on the nature of the ethnic, religious or national groups involved. * Simply because you don't like them doesn't make it any less genocide Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong genocide is a hallmark of Islam. Jihad has killed 270 million and counting. Islam killed 10 million Buddhists and 80million Hindus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what exactly are you saying?  If some members of an ethnic or religious or national group committed bad acts it is okay to kill all of them?  Are you saying that kind of genocide is ok in your book?
> 
> By the way...Hitler was not Muslim.
> Nor was the leadership of the USSR when they starved the Ukrainians (Holodomor) and the Khaziks
> The Khmer Rouge weren't Muslim.
> The Hutu's of Rwanda weren't Muslim yet they killed 70% of the Tutsi's in Rwanda.
> The Dzungar genocide, of the 1750's wasn't Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not saying that. *I am saying Islam sanctions terror and violence*. Something you are afraid to admit, let alone discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you then saying that makes genocide against them ok?  Is that why you can not condemn the genocide on the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that, genocide against Muslims is ok because they are ass backwards. They are animals and need to be removed from existence.
Click to expand...

I have said before there is no golden rule in Islam, now we know why. The last thing Muslims want is to have people treat them like they treat others.


----------



## Coyote

Slyhunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite clear on the definition of genocide.  *It is not dependent on the nature of the ethnic, religious or national groups involved. * Simply because you don't like them doesn't make it any less genocide Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong genocide is a hallmark of Islam. Jihad has killed 270 million and counting. Islam killed 10 million Buddhists and 80million Hindus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what exactly are you saying?  If some members of an ethnic or religious or national group committed bad acts it is okay to kill all of them?  Are you saying that kind of genocide is ok in your book?
> 
> By the way...Hitler was not Muslim.
> Nor was the leadership of the USSR when they starved the Ukrainians (Holodomor) and the Khaziks
> The Khmer Rouge weren't Muslim.
> The Hutu's of Rwanda weren't Muslim yet they killed 70% of the Tutsi's in Rwanda.
> The Dzungar genocide, of the 1750's wasn't Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not saying that. *I am saying Islam sanctions terror and violence*. Something you are afraid to admit, let alone discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you then saying that makes genocide against them ok?  Is that why you can not condemn the genocide on the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that, genocide against Muslims is ok because they are ass backwards. They are animals and need to be removed from existence.
Click to expand...


Your response doesn't surprise me in the least given your posting history.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contexts? More bullshit. Abrogation leaves Islam with 0 nice to say about non-Muslims. From calling them animals, to saying they should be subdued, converted or killed.
> 
> Those are the facts, and you are a liar to say they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've argued it with you before in other threads.
> 
> Does that, in your mind, justify genocide against Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've pointed out to you numerous actions of the Myanmar people against the Rohinga that could hardly be considered "giving them a choice", including I might add shutting them up in concentration camps from which they are not allowed to depart.
> 
> How are all those actions "allowing them to leave"?  Keep in mind - "leaving" also means crossing a border into a foreign country that doesn't want them either, and the border is now littered with land mines.
Click to expand...

Move to fucking Palestine and invite them over.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should not need to. I have a posting history trying to tell the truth about Islam. It has nothing to do with how I feel. *And I do not endorse genocide*, which is one of the reasons  I oppose Islam. Stop the moral disgust, it is not working, you are an apologist and will continue to avoid the real cause of this situation. Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you do not endorse Myanmar Buddhists are doing to the Rohinga? You oppose it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the people of Myanmar never accepted the  ROHINGYA
> as citizens of MYANMAR and now are deporting the illegal
> aliens------it is not my business to either endorse or oppose
> that LEGAL ACTION.    That the people who-----it seems----are largely  BENGALI MUSLIMS are rejected by their fellow
> BENGALI MUSLIMS is an atrocity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So genocide is now a "legal action".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deportation of alien residents is a legal action-----if
> you want to use a VERY BROAD definition of genocide
> to include ANY ACTION that reduces a population----then
> you can call it  "genocide" -----but in that case you would have
> to  (were you honest)  to find every islamic nation guilty of
> GENOCIDE.    You want to start with Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does deportation include gang raping women and children?  Does it include decapitating children?  Does it include burning people alive in houses and throwing infants into fires?  Does it include shooting those fleeing in the backs?  Does it include putting them into concentration camps, forbidding them education, the means to work, even diverting relief rations from them and starving them?
> 
> Let me know when sort this out.
Click to expand...


That's not deportation.  That is eradication and is sometimes necessary when an invasive species threatens the existence of the native species.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you delete your post Coyote? All those examples of genocide by non-Muslims do not change the fact Islam endorses terror and genocide is terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was a duplicate - I had already posted it but my computer was acting up.  I would be happy to undelete it if you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can go back to that post of mine, it has been edited and a question added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam endorses both peace and violence, within specific conexts.  Beyond that, it is not really relevant to this discussion which is not on religious doctrine.
> 
> What a person believes does not in anyway make genocide against that person's people acceptable.
Click to expand...


unless that  "people"  involved are non muslims and the actors  are muslims in which case the endorsement of
genocide become legal and acceptable in CONTEXT


Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you delete your post Coyote? All those examples of genocide by non-Muslims do not change the fact Islam endorses terror and genocide is terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was a duplicate - I had already posted it but my computer was acting up.  I would be happy to undelete it if you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can go back to that post of mine, it has been edited and a question added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam endorses both peace and violence, within specific conexts.  Beyond that, it is not really relevant to this discussion which is not on religious doctrine.
> 
> What a person believes does not in anyway make genocide against that person's people acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contexts? More bullshit. Abrogation leaves Islam with 0 nice to say about non-Muslims. From calling them animals, to saying they should be subdued, converted or killed.
> 
> Those are the facts, and you are a liar to say they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've argued it with you before in other threads.
> 
> Does that, in your mind, justify genocide against Muslims?
Click to expand...


it justifies rejection of such people as LEGAL IMMIGRANTS----especially if the same people
continue to ACT ON THAT PHILOSOPHY


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contexts? More bullshit. Abrogation leaves Islam with 0 nice to say about non-Muslims. From calling them animals, to saying they should be subdued, converted or killed.
> 
> Those are the facts, and you are a liar to say they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've argued it with you before in other threads.
> 
> Does that, in your mind, justify genocide against Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've pointed out to you numerous actions of the Myanmar people against the Rohinga that could hardly be considered "giving them a choice", including I might add shutting them up in concentration camps from which they are not allowed to depart.
> 
> How are all those actions "allowing them to leave"?  Keep in mind - "leaving" also means crossing a border into a foreign country that doesn't want them either, and the border is now littered with land mines.
Click to expand...


they should DEFINITELY be given safe conduct to the land of their fellow muslim Bengalis.     Who put
the land mines there and why?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've argued it with you before in other threads.
> 
> Does that, in your mind, justify genocide against Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've pointed out to you numerous actions of the Myanmar people against the Rohinga that could hardly be considered "giving them a choice", including I might add shutting them up in concentration camps from which they are not allowed to depart.
> 
> How are all those actions "allowing them to leave"?  Keep in mind - "leaving" also means crossing a border into a foreign country that doesn't want them either, and the border is now littered with land mines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Move to fucking Palestine and invite them over.
Click to expand...


Can you answer the question? And note - Hitler originally allowed the Jews to leave as well.  Would you consider the holocaust not genocide then?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've argued it with you before in other threads.
> 
> Does that, in your mind, justify genocide against Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've pointed out to you numerous actions of the Myanmar people against the Rohinga that could hardly be considered "giving them a choice", including I might add shutting them up in concentration camps from which they are not allowed to depart.
> 
> How are all those actions "allowing them to leave"?  Keep in mind - "leaving" also means crossing a border into a foreign country that doesn't want them either, and the border is now littered with land mines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they should DEFINITELY be given safe conduct to the land of their fellow muslim Bengalis.     Who put
> the land mines there and why?
Click to expand...


Myanmar did.  So those who fled couldn't come back.  And those yet to flee would be blown up.

Using your logic - should all Jews not residing in Israel be send there under safe escort then?

Where should Buddhists go?

And Christians?

Not to mention athiests....


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've pointed out to you numerous actions of the Myanmar people against the Rohinga that could hardly be considered "giving them a choice", including I might add shutting them up in concentration camps from which they are not allowed to depart.
> 
> How are all those actions "allowing them to leave"?  Keep in mind - "leaving" also means crossing a border into a foreign country that doesn't want them either, and the border is now littered with land mines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Move to fucking Palestine and invite them over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question? And note - Hitler originally allowed the Jews to leave as well.  Would you consider the holocaust not genocide then?
Click to expand...


There was no time since  1933 when Adolf took power that jews were  FREE to leave.   Your fellows lied----FURTHERMORE---
what makes you imagine that Myanmar has an EXTERMINATION plan on muslims who refuse to leave?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've pointed out to you numerous actions of the Myanmar people against the Rohinga that could hardly be considered "giving them a choice", including I might add shutting them up in concentration camps from which they are not allowed to depart.
> 
> How are all those actions "allowing them to leave"?  Keep in mind - "leaving" also means crossing a border into a foreign country that doesn't want them either, and the border is now littered with land mines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they should DEFINITELY be given safe conduct to the land of their fellow muslim Bengalis.     Who put
> the land mines there and why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Myanmar did.  So those who fled couldn't come back.  And those yet to flee would be blown up.
> 
> well----Myanmar does not want illegals coming in-------SO?     try getting to the USA from Canada if you are illegal?
> The real problem in this situation is------muslims do not want muslims
> 
> Using your logic - should all Jews not residing in Israel be send there under safe escort then?
> 
> Where should Buddhists go?
> 
> And Christians?
> 
> Not to mention athiests....
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've pointed out to you numerous actions of the Myanmar people against the Rohinga that could hardly be considered "giving them a choice", including I might add shutting them up in concentration camps from which they are not allowed to depart.
> 
> How are all those actions "allowing them to leave"?  Keep in mind - "leaving" also means crossing a border into a foreign country that doesn't want them either, and the border is now littered with land mines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Move to fucking Palestine and invite them over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question? And note - Hitler originally allowed the Jews to leave as well.  Would you consider the holocaust not genocide then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There was no time since  1933 when Adolf took power that jews were  FREE to leave.*   Your fellows lied----FURTHERMORE---
> what makes you imagine that Myanmar has an EXTERMINATION plan on muslims who refuse to leave?
Click to expand...


I linked to a source to support my claim, so no, I am not lying.

Here is yet another: 
Common Questions about the Holocaust — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've pointed out to you numerous actions of the Myanmar people against the Rohinga that could hardly be considered "giving them a choice", including I might add shutting them up in concentration camps from which they are not allowed to depart.
> 
> How are all those actions "allowing them to leave"?  Keep in mind - "leaving" also means crossing a border into a foreign country that doesn't want them either, and the border is now littered with land mines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Move to fucking Palestine and invite them over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question? And note - Hitler originally allowed the Jews to leave as well.  Would you consider the holocaust not genocide then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no time since  1933 when Adolf took power that jews were  FREE to leave.   Your fellows lied----FURTHERMORE---
> *what makes you imagine that Myanmar has an EXTERMINATION plan on muslims who refuse to leave?*
Click to expand...


The fact that they've been engaging in it already, as I previously in multiple posts pointed out.


----------



## Coyote

Tipsycatlover said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you do not endorse Myanmar Buddhists are doing to the Rohinga? You oppose it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the people of Myanmar never accepted the  ROHINGYA
> as citizens of MYANMAR and now are deporting the illegal
> aliens------it is not my business to either endorse or oppose
> that LEGAL ACTION.    That the people who-----it seems----are largely  BENGALI MUSLIMS are rejected by their fellow
> BENGALI MUSLIMS is an atrocity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So genocide is now a "legal action".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deportation of alien residents is a legal action-----if
> you want to use a VERY BROAD definition of genocide
> to include ANY ACTION that reduces a population----then
> you can call it  "genocide" -----but in that case you would have
> to  (were you honest)  to find every islamic nation guilty of
> GENOCIDE.    You want to start with Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does deportation include gang raping women and children?  Does it include decapitating children?  Does it include burning people alive in houses and throwing infants into fires?  Does it include shooting those fleeing in the backs?  Does it include putting them into concentration camps, forbidding them education, the means to work, even diverting relief rations from them and starving them?
> 
> Let me know when sort this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not deportation.  That is eradication and is sometimes necessary when an invasive species threatens the existence of the native species.
Click to expand...


So you support genocide then?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've pointed out to you numerous actions of the Myanmar people against the Rohinga that could hardly be considered "giving them a choice", including I might add shutting them up in concentration camps from which they are not allowed to depart.
> 
> How are all those actions "allowing them to leave"?  Keep in mind - "leaving" also means crossing a border into a foreign country that doesn't want them either, and the border is now littered with land mines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Move to fucking Palestine and invite them over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question? And note - Hitler originally allowed the Jews to leave as well.  Would you consider the holocaust not genocide then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There was no time since  1933 when Adolf took power that jews were  FREE to leave.*   Your fellows lied----FURTHERMORE---
> what makes you imagine that Myanmar has an EXTERMINATION plan on muslims who refuse to leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I linked to a source to support my claim, so no, I am not lying.
> 
> Here is yet another:
> Common Questions about the Holocaust — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum
Click to expand...

Who cares this is not about the Jews. And you lie about Islam knowingly and constantly.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've pointed out to you numerous actions of the Myanmar people against the Rohinga that could hardly be considered "giving them a choice", including I might add shutting them up in concentration camps from which they are not allowed to depart.
> 
> How are all those actions "allowing them to leave"?  Keep in mind - "leaving" also means crossing a border into a foreign country that doesn't want them either, and the border is now littered with land mines.
> 
> 
> 
> Move to fucking Palestine and invite them over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question? And note - Hitler originally allowed the Jews to leave as well.  Would you consider the holocaust not genocide then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There was no time since  1933 when Adolf took power that jews were  FREE to leave.*   Your fellows lied----FURTHERMORE---
> what makes you imagine that Myanmar has an EXTERMINATION plan on muslims who refuse to leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I linked to a source to support my claim, so no, I am not lying.
> 
> Here is yet another:
> Common Questions about the Holocaust — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares this is not about the Jews. And you lie about Islam knowingly and constantly.
Click to expand...


It's not about Islam either.

It's about genocide.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the people of Myanmar never accepted the  ROHINGYA
> as citizens of MYANMAR and now are deporting the illegal
> aliens------it is not my business to either endorse or oppose
> that LEGAL ACTION.    That the people who-----it seems----are largely  BENGALI MUSLIMS are rejected by their fellow
> BENGALI MUSLIMS is an atrocity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So genocide is now a "legal action".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deportation of alien residents is a legal action-----if
> you want to use a VERY BROAD definition of genocide
> to include ANY ACTION that reduces a population----then
> you can call it  "genocide" -----but in that case you would have
> to  (were you honest)  to find every islamic nation guilty of
> GENOCIDE.    You want to start with Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does deportation include gang raping women and children?  Does it include decapitating children?  Does it include burning people alive in houses and throwing infants into fires?  Does it include shooting those fleeing in the backs?  Does it include putting them into concentration camps, forbidding them education, the means to work, even diverting relief rations from them and starving them?
> 
> Let me know when sort this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not deportation.  That is eradication and is sometimes necessary when an invasive species threatens the existence of the native species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you support genocide then?
Click to expand...

That is not the topic. Why don't you start a thread about who approves of genocide and see who shows up?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to fucking Palestine and invite them over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question? And note - Hitler originally allowed the Jews to leave as well.  Would you consider the holocaust not genocide then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There was no time since  1933 when Adolf took power that jews were  FREE to leave.*   Your fellows lied----FURTHERMORE---
> what makes you imagine that Myanmar has an EXTERMINATION plan on muslims who refuse to leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I linked to a source to support my claim, so no, I am not lying.
> 
> Here is yet another:
> Common Questions about the Holocaust — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares this is not about the Jews. And you lie about Islam knowingly and constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about Islam either.
> 
> It's about genocide.
Click to expand...

Islam is the subject. They do not want Islam around, which is their right.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So genocide is now a "legal action".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deportation of alien residents is a legal action-----if
> you want to use a VERY BROAD definition of genocide
> to include ANY ACTION that reduces a population----then
> you can call it  "genocide" -----but in that case you would have
> to  (were you honest)  to find every islamic nation guilty of
> GENOCIDE.    You want to start with Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does deportation include gang raping women and children?  Does it include decapitating children?  Does it include burning people alive in houses and throwing infants into fires?  Does it include shooting those fleeing in the backs?  Does it include putting them into concentration camps, forbidding them education, the means to work, even diverting relief rations from them and starving them?
> 
> Let me know when sort this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not deportation.  That is eradication and is sometimes necessary when an invasive species threatens the existence of the native species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you support genocide then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the topic. Why don't you start a thread about who approves of genocide and see who shows up?
Click to expand...


Deliberate starvation of a people is genocide.  Look at what the USSR did to the Ukrainians.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question? And note - Hitler originally allowed the Jews to leave as well.  Would you consider the holocaust not genocide then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There was no time since  1933 when Adolf took power that jews were  FREE to leave.*   Your fellows lied----FURTHERMORE---
> what makes you imagine that Myanmar has an EXTERMINATION plan on muslims who refuse to leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I linked to a source to support my claim, so no, I am not lying.
> 
> Here is yet another:
> Common Questions about the Holocaust — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares this is not about the Jews. And you lie about Islam knowingly and constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about Islam either.
> 
> It's about genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is the subject. They do not want Islam around, which is their right.
Click to expand...


So genocide is now a "right".


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There was no time since  1933 when Adolf took power that jews were  FREE to leave.*   Your fellows lied----FURTHERMORE---
> what makes you imagine that Myanmar has an EXTERMINATION plan on muslims who refuse to leave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I linked to a source to support my claim, so no, I am not lying.
> 
> Here is yet another:
> Common Questions about the Holocaust — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares this is not about the Jews. And you lie about Islam knowingly and constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about Islam either.
> 
> It's about genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is the subject. They do not want Islam around, which is their right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So genocide is now a "right".
Click to expand...

See what you did? I never said that. No one did. Your replies are simply lies you and the others have made up.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I linked to a source to support my claim, so no, I am not lying.
> 
> Here is yet another:
> Common Questions about the Holocaust — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares this is not about the Jews. And you lie about Islam knowingly and constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about Islam either.
> 
> It's about genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is the subject. They do not want Islam around, which is their right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So genocide is now a "right".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what you did? I never said that. No one did. Your replies are simply lies you and the others have made up.
Click to expand...


Myanmar is committing genocide - this has been repeatedly affirmed.  You are saying they have a right to not want Islam around in the midst of what they are doing.

How else should that be interpreted?  Do they have a right to do what they are doing to the Rohinga?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares this is not about the Jews. And you lie about Islam knowingly and constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about Islam either.
> 
> It's about genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is the subject. They do not want Islam around, which is their right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So genocide is now a "right".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what you did? I never said that. No one did. Your replies are simply lies you and the others have made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Myanmar is committing genocide - this has been repeatedly affirmed.  You are saying they have a right to not want Islam around in the midst of what they are doing.
> 
> How else should that be interpreted?  Do they have a right to do what they are doing to the Rohinga?
Click to expand...

Here is something that is repeatably affirmed.




No reason not to listen to Muslims cry, it sure is.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about Islam either.
> 
> It's about genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is the subject. They do not want Islam around, which is their right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So genocide is now a "right".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what you did? I never said that. No one did. Your replies are simply lies you and the others have made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Myanmar is committing genocide - this has been repeatedly affirmed.  You are saying they have a right to not want Islam around in the midst of what they are doing.
> 
> How else should that be interpreted?  Do they have a right to do what they are doing to the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is something that is repeatably affirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason not to listen to Muslims cry, it sure is.
Click to expand...


Does that justify genocide against the Rohinga?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is the subject. They do not want Islam around, which is their right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So genocide is now a "right".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what you did? I never said that. No one did. Your replies are simply lies you and the others have made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Myanmar is committing genocide - this has been repeatedly affirmed.  You are saying they have a right to not want Islam around in the midst of what they are doing.
> 
> How else should that be interpreted?  Do they have a right to do what they are doing to the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is something that is repeatably affirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason not to listen to Muslims cry, it sure is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that justify genocide against the Rohinga?
Click to expand...

Do Christian atrocities of the past justify what Islam does? Looking at your posting history you seem to think it does. Pot meet kettle.


----------



## Lastamender

*Muslim cleric says Allah has gathered the Jews in Israel to make it easier to “annihilate” them*

*That sounds like genocide to me. Condoned by Allah.*


----------



## Indeependent

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So genocide is now a "right".
> 
> 
> 
> See what you did? I never said that. No one did. Your replies are simply lies you and the others have made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Myanmar is committing genocide - this has been repeatedly affirmed.  You are saying they have a right to not want Islam around in the midst of what they are doing.
> 
> How else should that be interpreted?  Do they have a right to do what they are doing to the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is something that is repeatably affirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason not to listen to Muslims cry, it sure is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that justify genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do Christian atrocities of the past justify what Islam does? Looking at your posting history you seem to think it does. Pot meet kettle.
Click to expand...

Liberalism is a mental disorder; why are you bothering having a discussion with someone who is lacking the specific brain cells required to recognize repetitive behavior and the disastrous results thereof?


----------



## Indeependent

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Why are so many people prejudice against the Muslims?
> Well we shouldn't be, but it's just part of human nature to be outraged by the many injustices.
> Boston Marathon, Orlando, Paris, San Bernadino, Fort Hood.....
> Myanmar needs a peaceful solution.*
> 
> View attachment 177754


Shhhh


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> *Muslim cleric says Allah has gathered the Jews in Israel to make it easier to “annihilate” them*
> 
> *That sounds like genocide to me. Condoned by Allah.*



Genocide is an action, not rhetoric.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So genocide is now a "right".
> 
> 
> 
> See what you did? I never said that. No one did. Your replies are simply lies you and the others have made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Myanmar is committing genocide - this has been repeatedly affirmed.  You are saying they have a right to not want Islam around in the midst of what they are doing.
> 
> How else should that be interpreted?  Do they have a right to do what they are doing to the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is something that is repeatably affirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason not to listen to Muslims cry, it sure is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that justify genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do Christian atrocities of the past justify what Islam does? Looking at your posting history you seem to think it does. Pot meet kettle.
Click to expand...


Nothing justifies genocide.  As I've said multiple times - I oppose genocide unequicably.

Enlighten me.  Link to a post of mine where I've said Christian atrocities justify Islamic atrocities.  I can wait.


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> My position on genocide and ethnic cleansing has been consistent and absolutely clear through out my time here. I don't care if the victims and perpetrators are Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu, Animist or Athiest.
> 
> Let me remind you what genocide is:
> 
> What is Genocide?
> _The term "genocide" did not exist before 1944. It is a very specific term, *referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group*. Human rights, as laid out in the US Bill of Rights or the 1948 United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights, concern the rights of individuals. _​
> Genocide - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> _Genocide is a term used to describe violence against members of a national, ethnic, racial or religious group with the intent to destroy the entire group. The word came into general usage only after World War II, when the full extent of the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime against European Jews during that conflict became known. In 1948, the United Nations declared genocide to be an international crime; the term would later be applied to the horrific acts of violence committed during conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and in the African country of Rwanda in the 1990s_.​
> What is Genocide?
> _The crime of genocide has two elements: intent and action.
> 
> 
> 
> “Intentional” means purposeful. Intent can be proven directly from statements or orders. But more often, it must be inferred from a systematic pattern of coordinated acts.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent is different from motive. Whatever may be the motive for the crime (land expropriation, national security, territorial integrity, etc.,) if the perpetrators commit acts intended to destroy a group, even part of a group, it is genocide._​
> 
> 
> Genocide is and always will be EVIL.  No exceptions.
> 
> The fact that you can't bring yourself to say that speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> Mother Nature commits Genocide. Darwinism insists that old species to die to make room for new species. It's called Evolution. Evolution insists that Muslims die off now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Islamophobe displaying both his ignorance of science and his thirst for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Islam and Infidelophobia*
> Infidelophobia is kind of like Islamophobia, only with dead bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- from making up fake definitions of Islamophobia to making up fake words- you bigots sure are consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is the definition of  "islamophobia"  ?     does it appear in the  DSM
Click to expand...


Shame that you bigots are so ignorant that you can't even figure out how to use a dictionary


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam endorses both peace and violence, within specific conexts.  Beyond that, it is not really relevant to this discussion which is not on religious doctrine.
> 
> What a person believes does not in anyway make genocide against that person's people acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Contexts? More bullshit. Abrogation leaves Islam with 0 nice to say about non-Muslims. From calling them animals, to saying they should be subdued, converted or killed.
> 
> Those are the facts, and you are a liar to say they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've argued it with you before in other threads.
> 
> Does that, in your mind, justify genocide against Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
Click to expand...


The people who were murdered would argue with you on whether they have a choice to stay or leave- but they can't because they are dead. 

So you are okay with genocide- if the aim of the genocide is to drive a religious minority out of a country.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what you did? I never said that. No one did. Your replies are simply lies you and the others have made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar is committing genocide - this has been repeatedly affirmed.  You are saying they have a right to not want Islam around in the midst of what they are doing.
> 
> How else should that be interpreted?  Do they have a right to do what they are doing to the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is something that is repeatably affirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason not to listen to Muslims cry, it sure is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that justify genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do Christian atrocities of the past justify what Islam does? Looking at your posting history you seem to think it does. Pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing justifies genocide.  As I've said multiple times - I oppose genocide unequicably.
> 
> Enlighten me.  Link to a post of mine where I've said Christian atrocities justify Islamic atrocities.  I can wait.
Click to expand...

Keep waiting. I can comment on what you have posted like you have about others without having to post what they said. Maybe it is a lie, maybe it is not. Get that?


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question? And note - Hitler originally allowed the Jews to leave as well.  Would you consider the holocaust not genocide then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There was no time since  1933 when Adolf took power that jews were  FREE to leave.*   Your fellows lied----FURTHERMORE---
> what makes you imagine that Myanmar has an EXTERMINATION plan on muslims who refuse to leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I linked to a source to support my claim, so no, I am not lying.
> 
> Here is yet another:
> Common Questions about the Holocaust — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares this is not about the Jews. And you lie about Islam knowingly and constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about Islam either.
> 
> It's about genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is the subject. They do not want Islam around, which is their right.
Click to expand...

Just like it was Germany's right to not want Judaism around?

Just like it was ISIS's right to not want Christians around?

Is there any limit in your mind- to what a country can do to its occupants?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar is committing genocide - this has been repeatedly affirmed.  You are saying they have a right to not want Islam around in the midst of what they are doing.
> 
> How else should that be interpreted?  Do they have a right to do what they are doing to the Rohinga?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something that is repeatably affirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason not to listen to Muslims cry, it sure is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that justify genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do Christian atrocities of the past justify what Islam does? Looking at your posting history you seem to think it does. Pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing justifies genocide.  As I've said multiple times - I oppose genocide unequicably.
> 
> Enlighten me.  Link to a post of mine where I've said Christian atrocities justify Islamic atrocities.  I can wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep waiting. I can comment on what you have posted like you have about others without having to post what they said. Maybe it is a lie, maybe it is not. Get that?
Click to expand...


No link?  So you are blowing it out your arse?

P.S.  my comments, on your posts are based on what you have posted here, where everyone can see them.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contexts? More bullshit. Abrogation leaves Islam with 0 nice to say about non-Muslims. From calling them animals, to saying they should be subdued, converted or killed.
> 
> Those are the facts, and you are a liar to say they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've argued it with you before in other threads.
> 
> Does that, in your mind, justify genocide against Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who were murdered would argue with you on whether they have a choice to stay or leave- but they can't because they are dead.
> 
> So you are okay with genocide- if the aim of the genocide is to drive a religious minority out of a country.
Click to expand...

I am in favor of a people determining their destiny, period.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something that is repeatably affirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason not to listen to Muslims cry, it sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that justify genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do Christian atrocities of the past justify what Islam does? Looking at your posting history you seem to think it does. Pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing justifies genocide.  As I've said multiple times - I oppose genocide unequicably.
> 
> Enlighten me.  Link to a post of mine where I've said Christian atrocities justify Islamic atrocities.  I can wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep waiting. I can comment on what you have posted like you have about others without having to post what they said. Maybe it is a lie, maybe it is not. Get that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No link?
Click to expand...

No link where I say I support genocide? Didn't think so.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've argued it with you before in other threads.
> 
> Does that, in your mind, justify genocide against Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who were murdered would argue with you on whether they have a choice to stay or leave- but they can't because they are dead.
> 
> So you are okay with genocide- if the aim of the genocide is to drive a religious minority out of a country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in favor of a people determining their destiny, period.
Click to expand...


You are such a weasel 

So if genocide is a means of determining their destiny...you are in favor?  Or...just when it relates to the Rohinga?  Or - is genocide NEVER an acceptable means of determining a people's destiny?

Three doors to choose from dude...


----------



## Syriusly

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who were murdered would argue with you on whether they have a choice to stay or leave- but they can't because they are dead.
> 
> So you are okay with genocide- if the aim of the genocide is to drive a religious minority out of a country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in favor of a people determining their destiny, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a weasel
> 
> So if genocide is a means of determining their destiny...you are in favor?  Or...just when it relates to the Rohinga?  Or - is genocide NEVER an acceptable means of determining a people's destiny?
> 
> Three doors to choose from dude...
Click to expand...


They chose the door that says "go ahead kill women and children- but they better be Muslim!"


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who were murdered would argue with you on whether they have a choice to stay or leave- but they can't because they are dead.
> 
> So you are okay with genocide- if the aim of the genocide is to drive a religious minority out of a country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in favor of a people determining their destiny, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a weasel
> 
> *So if genocide is a means of determining their destiny..*.you are in favor?  Or...just when it relates to the Rohinga?  Or - is genocide NEVER an acceptable means of determining a people's destiny?
> 
> Three doors to choose from dude...
Click to expand...




> Context may be the most popular and disingenuous game that Muslims like to play.  Simply put, the apologists appeal to context _only when they want it to be there._  They ignore context when it proves inconvenient.  An example of the latter would be the many times in which verse 2:256 is isolated and offered as proof of religious tolerance (in contradiction to Muhammad's later imposition of the jizya and the sword).



There is something that deals with an earlier post of yours. As for the one I am replying to , my statement does not come with your conditions, or how you interpret it, and never will.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who were murdered would argue with you on whether they have a choice to stay or leave- but they can't because they are dead.
> 
> So you are okay with genocide- if the aim of the genocide is to drive a religious minority out of a country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in favor of a people determining their destiny, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a weasel
> 
> So if genocide is a means of determining their destiny...you are in favor?  Or...just when it relates to the Rohinga?  Or - is genocide NEVER an acceptable means of determining a people's destiny?
> 
> Three doors to choose from dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context may be the most popular and disingenuous game that Muslims like to play.  Simply put, the apologists appeal to context _only when they want it to be there._  They ignore context when it proves inconvenient.  An example of the latter would be the many times in which verse 2:256 is isolated and offered as proof of religious tolerance (in contradiction to Muhammad's later imposition of the jizya and the sword).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



And again..you can not or will not answer a straight forward question.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does that justify Myanmar's genocide against the Rohinga?
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who were murdered would argue with you on whether they have a choice to stay or leave- but they can't because they are dead.
> 
> So you are okay with genocide- if the aim of the genocide is to drive a religious minority out of a country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in favor of a people determining their destiny, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a weasel
> 
> So if genocide is a means of determining their destiny...you are in favor?  Or...just when it relates to the Rohinga?  Or - is genocide NEVER an acceptable means of determining a people's destiny?
> 
> Three doors to choose from dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They chose the door that says "go ahead kill women and children- but they better be Muslim!"
Click to expand...


Sycophant. Try thinking for yourself.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who were murdered would argue with you on whether they have a choice to stay or leave- but they can't because they are dead.
> 
> So you are okay with genocide- if the aim of the genocide is to drive a religious minority out of a country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in favor of a people determining their destiny, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a weasel
> 
> So if genocide is a means of determining their destiny...you are in favor?  Or...just when it relates to the Rohinga?  Or - is genocide NEVER an acceptable means of determining a people's destiny?
> 
> Three doors to choose from dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context may be the most popular and disingenuous game that Muslims like to play.  Simply put, the apologists appeal to context _only when they want it to be there._  They ignore context when it proves inconvenient.  An example of the latter would be the many times in which verse 2:256 is isolated and offered as proof of religious tolerance (in contradiction to Muhammad's later imposition of the jizya and the sword).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And again..you can not or will not answer a straight forward question.
Click to expand...

I already did. You have a problem if you can't make me a hater. That is your problem, not mine.


----------



## Syriusly

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who were murdered would argue with you on whether they have a choice to stay or leave- but they can't because they are dead.
> 
> So you are okay with genocide- if the aim of the genocide is to drive a religious minority out of a country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in favor of a people determining their destiny, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a weasel
> 
> So if genocide is a means of determining their destiny...you are in favor?  Or...just when it relates to the Rohinga?  Or - is genocide NEVER an acceptable means of determining a people's destiny?
> 
> Three doors to choose from dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context may be the most popular and disingenuous game that Muslims like to play.  Simply put, the apologists appeal to context _only when they want it to be there._  They ignore context when it proves inconvenient.  An example of the latter would be the many times in which verse 2:256 is isolated and offered as proof of religious tolerance (in contradiction to Muhammad's later imposition of the jizya and the sword).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And again..you can not or will not answer a straight forward question.
Click to expand...


His bigotry towards Muslims makes him incapable of answering a straightforward question on genocide.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who were murdered would argue with you on whether they have a choice to stay or leave- but they can't because they are dead.
> 
> So you are okay with genocide- if the aim of the genocide is to drive a religious minority out of a country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in favor of a people determining their destiny, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a weasel
> 
> So if genocide is a means of determining their destiny...you are in favor?  Or...just when it relates to the Rohinga?  Or - is genocide NEVER an acceptable means of determining a people's destiny?
> 
> Three doors to choose from dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They chose the door that says "go ahead kill women and children- but they better be Muslim!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sycophant. Try thinking for yourself.
Click to expand...


Bigot. Try thinking of genocide in terms of something other than being scared of Muslims.


----------



## Coyote

Syriusly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who were murdered would argue with you on whether they have a choice to stay or leave- but they can't because they are dead.
> 
> So you are okay with genocide- if the aim of the genocide is to drive a religious minority out of a country.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in favor of a people determining their destiny, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a weasel
> 
> So if genocide is a means of determining their destiny...you are in favor?  Or...just when it relates to the Rohinga?  Or - is genocide NEVER an acceptable means of determining a people's destiny?
> 
> Three doors to choose from dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context may be the most popular and disingenuous game that Muslims like to play.  Simply put, the apologists appeal to context _only when they want it to be there._  They ignore context when it proves inconvenient.  An example of the latter would be the many times in which verse 2:256 is isolated and offered as proof of religious tolerance (in contradiction to Muhammad's later imposition of the jizya and the sword).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And again..you can not or will not answer a straight forward question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His bigotry towards Muslims makes him incapable of answering a straightforward question on genocide.
Click to expand...


He said he opposes genocide.  But he can't say he opposes what Myanmar is doing to the Rohinga.  It's very contradictory.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in favor of a people determining their destiny, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a weasel
> 
> So if genocide is a means of determining their destiny...you are in favor?  Or...just when it relates to the Rohinga?  Or - is genocide NEVER an acceptable means of determining a people's destiny?
> 
> Three doors to choose from dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context may be the most popular and disingenuous game that Muslims like to play.  Simply put, the apologists appeal to context _only when they want it to be there._  They ignore context when it proves inconvenient.  An example of the latter would be the many times in which verse 2:256 is isolated and offered as proof of religious tolerance (in contradiction to Muhammad's later imposition of the jizya and the sword).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And again..you can not or will not answer a straight forward question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His bigotry towards Muslims makes him incapable of answering a straightforward question on genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said he opposes genocide.  But he can't say he opposes what Myanmar is doing to the Rohinga.  It's very contradictory.
Click to expand...

I have made it more than clear I oppose genocide and equally clear they have a right to keep more Islam out of their country. And one of the reasons is because Islam condones genocide.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a weasel
> 
> So if genocide is a means of determining their destiny...you are in favor?  Or...just when it relates to the Rohinga?  Or - is genocide NEVER an acceptable means of determining a people's destiny?
> 
> Three doors to choose from dude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context may be the most popular and disingenuous game that Muslims like to play.  Simply put, the apologists appeal to context _only when they want it to be there._  They ignore context when it proves inconvenient.  An example of the latter would be the many times in which verse 2:256 is isolated and offered as proof of religious tolerance (in contradiction to Muhammad's later imposition of the jizya and the sword).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And again..you can not or will not answer a straight forward question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His bigotry towards Muslims makes him incapable of answering a straightforward question on genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said he opposes genocide.  But he can't say he opposes what Myanmar is doing to the Rohinga.  It's very contradictory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have made it more than clear I oppose genocide and equally clear they *have a right to keep more Islam out of their country*.
Click to expand...


Does that mean you oppose or support the means they are using to accomplish this?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again..you can not or will not answer a straight forward question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His bigotry towards Muslims makes him incapable of answering a straightforward question on genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said he opposes genocide.  But he can't say he opposes what Myanmar is doing to the Rohinga.  It's very contradictory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have made it more than clear I oppose genocide and equally clear they *have a right to keep more Islam out of their country*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you oppose or support the means they are using to accomplish this?
Click to expand...

WHY? It is irrelevant.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again..you can not or will not answer a straight forward question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His bigotry towards Muslims makes him incapable of answering a straightforward question on genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said he opposes genocide.  But he can't say he opposes what Myanmar is doing to the Rohinga.  It's very contradictory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have made it more than clear I oppose genocide and equally clear they *have a right to keep more Islam out of their country*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you oppose or support the means they are using to accomplish this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY? It is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


No it isn't.  It's what you keep sidestepping.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> His bigotry towards Muslims makes him incapable of answering a straightforward question on genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he opposes genocide.  But he can't say he opposes what Myanmar is doing to the Rohinga.  It's very contradictory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have made it more than clear I oppose genocide and equally clear they *have a right to keep more Islam out of their country*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you oppose or support the means they are using to accomplish this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY? It is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  It's what you keep sidestepping.
Click to expand...

What does the Golden rule say? Personally I don't think there is a better way to show an ideology/religion how it works than doing what has been done to them. It is not that I approve but see the the justice that the Golden Rule a constant truth, an everlasting truth how on you treat other human beings.

Islam is the aggressor.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said he opposes genocide.  But he can't say he opposes what Myanmar is doing to the Rohinga.  It's very contradictory.
> 
> 
> 
> I have made it more than clear I oppose genocide and equally clear they *have a right to keep more Islam out of their country*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you oppose or support the means they are using to accomplish this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY? It is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  It's what you keep sidestepping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the Golden rule say? Personally I don't think there is a better way to show an ideology/religion how it works.
Click to expand...


Golden Rule - Wikipedia


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made it more than clear I oppose genocide and equally clear they *have a right to keep more Islam out of their country*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you oppose or support the means they are using to accomplish this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY? It is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  It's what you keep sidestepping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the Golden rule say? Personally I don't think there is a better way to show an ideology/religion how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golden Rule - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Your section on Muslims is for Muslims only. Dual ethics, you lose. Non- Muslims can be treated like animals. The Koran says so many times.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you oppose or support the means they are using to accomplish this?
> 
> 
> 
> WHY? It is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  It's what you keep sidestepping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the Golden rule say? Personally I don't think there is a better way to show an ideology/religion how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golden Rule - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your section on Muslims is for Muslims only. Dual ethics, you lose. Non- Muslims can be treated like animals. The Koran says so many times.
Click to expand...

Nope.  Talk to Muslim instead of relying on your ignorance.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said he opposes genocide.  But he can't say he opposes what Myanmar is doing to the Rohinga.  It's very contradictory.
> 
> 
> 
> I have made it more than clear I oppose genocide and equally clear they *have a right to keep more Islam out of their country*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you oppose or support the means they are using to accomplish this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY? It is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  It's what you keep sidestepping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is the aggressor.
Click to expand...


So Islam is forcing the Buddhists of Myanmar to rape and murder women and children.

Now that is some convoluted thinking.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY? It is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  It's what you keep sidestepping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the Golden rule say? Personally I don't think there is a better way to show an ideology/religion how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golden Rule - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your section on Muslims is for Muslims only. Dual ethics, you lose. Non- Muslims can be treated like animals. The Koran says so many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Talk to Muslim instead of relying on your ignorance.
Click to expand...

A Muslim has nothing to say about it, don't you understand that? It is what Islam says.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made it more than clear I oppose genocide and equally clear they *have a right to keep more Islam out of their country*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you oppose or support the means they are using to accomplish this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY? It is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  It's what you keep sidestepping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Islam is forcing the Buddhists of Myanmar to rape and murder women and children.
> 
> Now that is some convoluted thinking.
Click to expand...


That is not what I said, not that it matters to you.


----------



## Slyhunter

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to fucking Palestine and invite them over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question? And note - Hitler originally allowed the Jews to leave as well.  Would you consider the holocaust not genocide then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There was no time since  1933 when Adolf took power that jews were  FREE to leave.*   Your fellows lied----FURTHERMORE---
> what makes you imagine that Myanmar has an EXTERMINATION plan on muslims who refuse to leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I linked to a source to support my claim, so no, I am not lying.
> 
> Here is yet another:
> Common Questions about the Holocaust — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares this is not about the Jews. And you lie about Islam knowingly and constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about Islam either.
> 
> It's about genocide.
Click to expand...

We wiped out the Dinosaur, Genocide. Good. Out with the old, in with the good.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is an exaggeration when they have been given a choice to stay or leave. Deal with it. Maybe we should call it martyrdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've pointed out to you numerous actions of the Myanmar people against the Rohinga that could hardly be considered "giving them a choice", including I might add shutting them up in concentration camps from which they are not allowed to depart.
> 
> How are all those actions "allowing them to leave"?  Keep in mind - "leaving" also means crossing a border into a foreign country that doesn't want them either, and the border is now littered with land mines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Move to fucking Palestine and invite them over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question? And note - Hitler originally allowed the Jews to leave as well.  Would you consider the holocaust not genocide then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There was no time since  1933 when Adolf took power that jews were  FREE to leave.*   Your fellows lied----FURTHERMORE---
> what makes you imagine that Myanmar has an EXTERMINATION plan on muslims who refuse to leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I linked to a source to support my claim, so no, I am not lying.
> 
> Here is yet another:
> Common Questions about the Holocaust — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum
Click to expand...


yes---you are, as usual,  LYING------in order get out of germany---jews had to give up their PROPERTY and assets-----the germans sent those who could find refuge out NAKED----just as do your other lovers----the Iranians and other muslim pigs.   I am lucky-----I know lots of people who fled the filth you continue to SO LOVE-----
I have OFTEN stated that the  muslims of  Myanmar MUST NOT BE DEPRIVED
of their assets.     I have found no evidence that they are---------YOU SAID THEY WERE  "FREE TO LEAVE"-----leaving naked is NOT   "FREE TO LEAVE"


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  It's what you keep sidestepping.
> 
> 
> 
> What does the Golden rule say? Personally I don't think there is a better way to show an ideology/religion how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golden Rule - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your section on Muslims is for Muslims only. Dual ethics, you lose. Non- Muslims can be treated like animals. The Koran says so many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Talk to Muslim instead of relying on your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Muslim has nothing to say about it, don't you understand that? It is what Islam says.
Click to expand...


No.  It's how followers interpret it.  Otherwise all you Christians would be lobbing stones at each other and burning witches.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deportation of alien residents is a legal action-----if
> you want to use a VERY BROAD definition of genocide
> to include ANY ACTION that reduces a population----then
> you can call it  "genocide" -----but in that case you would have
> to  (were you honest)  to find every islamic nation guilty of
> GENOCIDE.    You want to start with Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does deportation include gang raping women and children?  Does it include decapitating children?  Does it include burning people alive in houses and throwing infants into fires?  Does it include shooting those fleeing in the backs?  Does it include putting them into concentration camps, forbidding them education, the means to work, even diverting relief rations from them and starving them?
> 
> Let me know when sort this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not deportation.  That is eradication and is sometimes necessary when an invasive species threatens the existence of the native species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you support genocide then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the topic. Why don't you start a thread about who approves of genocide and see who shows up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deliberate starvation of a people is genocide.  Look at what the USSR did to the Ukrainians.
Click to expand...


not the same------the starved people of Ukraine HAD NO PLACE TO GO-----the Bengali people of Myanmar---have LOTS OF PLACES TO GO.   The real issue here is that muslims like to see their own die for the sake of the GLORY OF ISLAM


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've pointed out to you numerous actions of the Myanmar people against the Rohinga that could hardly be considered "giving them a choice", including I might add shutting them up in concentration camps from which they are not allowed to depart.
> 
> How are all those actions "allowing them to leave"?  Keep in mind - "leaving" also means crossing a border into a foreign country that doesn't want them either, and the border is now littered with land mines.
> 
> 
> 
> Move to fucking Palestine and invite them over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question? And note - Hitler originally allowed the Jews to leave as well.  Would you consider the holocaust not genocide then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There was no time since  1933 when Adolf took power that jews were  FREE to leave.*   Your fellows lied----FURTHERMORE---
> what makes you imagine that Myanmar has an EXTERMINATION plan on muslims who refuse to leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I linked to a source to support my claim, so no, I am not lying.
> 
> Here is yet another:
> Common Questions about the Holocaust — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes---you are, as usual,  LYING------in order get out of germany---jews had to give up their PROPERTY and assets-----the germans sent those who could find refuge out NAKED----just as do your other lovers----the Iranians and other muslim pigs.   I am lucky-----I know lots of people who fled the filth you continue to SO LOVE-----
> I have OFTEN stated that the  muslims of  Myanmar MUST NOT BE DEPRIVED
> of their assets.     I have found no evidence that they are---------YOU SAID THEY WERE  "FREE TO LEAVE"-----leaving naked is NOT   "FREE TO LEAVE"
Click to expand...


I provided a link Rosie.  Take up your rant with the Holocaust Museum.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does deportation include gang raping women and children?  Does it include decapitating children?  Does it include burning people alive in houses and throwing infants into fires?  Does it include shooting those fleeing in the backs?  Does it include putting them into concentration camps, forbidding them education, the means to work, even diverting relief rations from them and starving them?
> 
> Let me know when sort this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not deportation.  That is eradication and is sometimes necessary when an invasive species threatens the existence of the native species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you support genocide then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the topic. Why don't you start a thread about who approves of genocide and see who shows up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deliberate starvation of a people is genocide.  Look at what the USSR did to the Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not the same------the starved people of Ukraine HAD NO PLACE TO GO-----the Bengali people of Myanmar---have LOTS OF PLACES TO GO.   The real issue here is that muslims like to see their own die for the sake of the GLORY OF ISLAM
Click to expand...


Sure they could.  They could go to Poland, Romania etc.  Tons of places right?   I mean, using your logic.


----------



## Coyote

Slyhunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question? And note - Hitler originally allowed the Jews to leave as well.  Would you consider the holocaust not genocide then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There was no time since  1933 when Adolf took power that jews were  FREE to leave.*   Your fellows lied----FURTHERMORE---
> what makes you imagine that Myanmar has an EXTERMINATION plan on muslims who refuse to leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I linked to a source to support my claim, so no, I am not lying.
> 
> Here is yet another:
> Common Questions about the Holocaust — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares this is not about the Jews. And you lie about Islam knowingly and constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about Islam either.
> 
> It's about genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We wiped out the Dinosaur, Genocide. Good. Out with the old, in with the good.
Click to expand...


You wiped out dinosaurs?  You might want to re-examine the time line there...


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the Golden rule say? Personally I don't think there is a better way to show an ideology/religion how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Rule - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your section on Muslims is for Muslims only. Dual ethics, you lose. Non- Muslims can be treated like animals. The Koran says so many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Talk to Muslim instead of relying on your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Muslim has nothing to say about it, don't you understand that? It is what Islam says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It's how followers interpret it.  Otherwise all you Christians would be lobbing stones at each other and burning witches.
Click to expand...

No it is not. It is what it says it is, and enough Muslims believe it and more are being taught. Just admit that thanks to Islam there will never be peace. Is that what you wish to defend?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the Golden rule say? Personally I don't think there is a better way to show an ideology/religion how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Rule - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your section on Muslims is for Muslims only. Dual ethics, you lose. Non- Muslims can be treated like animals. The Koran says so many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Talk to Muslim instead of relying on your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Muslim has nothing to say about it, don't you understand that? It is what Islam says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It's how followers interpret it.  Otherwise all you Christians would be lobbing stones at each other and burning witches.
Click to expand...


wrong----the scholars and leaders INTERPRET RELIGION FOR THE PEOPLE


----------



## Lastamender

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Rule - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Your section on Muslims is for Muslims only. Dual ethics, you lose. Non- Muslims can be treated like animals. The Koran says so many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Talk to Muslim instead of relying on your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Muslim has nothing to say about it, don't you understand that? It is what Islam says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It's how followers interpret it.  Otherwise all you Christians would be lobbing stones at each other and burning witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong----the scholars and leaders INTERPRET RELIGION FOR THE PEOPLE
Click to expand...

Muhammad is the only scholar that counts. What he said goes, period.


----------



## Coyote

...


Lastamender said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your section on Muslims is for Muslims only. Dual ethics, you lose. Non- Muslims can be treated like animals. The Koran says so many times.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Talk to Muslim instead of relying on your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Muslim has nothing to say about it, don't you understand that? It is what Islam says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It's how followers interpret it.  Otherwise all you Christians would be lobbing stones at each other and burning witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong----the scholars and leaders INTERPRET RELIGION FOR THE PEOPLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muhammad is the only scholar that counts. What he said goes, period.
Click to expand...


And then there are all the confusing and contradictory Hadiths...they count as well.

You are no scholar


----------



## irosie91

Lastamender said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your section on Muslims is for Muslims only. Dual ethics, you lose. Non- Muslims can be treated like animals. The Koran says so many times.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Talk to Muslim instead of relying on your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Muslim has nothing to say about it, don't you understand that? It is what Islam says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It's how followers interpret it.  Otherwise all you Christians would be lobbing stones at each other and burning witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong----the scholars and leaders INTERPRET RELIGION FOR THE PEOPLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muhammad is the only scholar that counts. What he said goes, period.
Click to expand...


well---strictly speaking------the big mo "said" nothing------the rapist left no writings
at all---------people  "memorized"  it and wrote it down 100 years later  (yeah---right)
In any case-----the babble of the Koran IS "interpreted"  by Islamic scholars and from that crap they have elaborated a VERY ELABORATE code of law-----disgusting as it is


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Rule - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Your section on Muslims is for Muslims only. Dual ethics, you lose. Non- Muslims can be treated like animals. The Koran says so many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Talk to Muslim instead of relying on your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Muslim has nothing to say about it, don't you understand that? It is what Islam says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It's how followers interpret it.  Otherwise all you Christians would be lobbing stones at each other and burning witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not. It is what it says it is, and enough Muslims believe it and more are being taught. Just admit that thanks to Islam there will never be peace. Is that what you wish to defend?
Click to expand...


So...every religion "is what it says"?


Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made it more than clear I oppose genocide and equally clear they *have a right to keep more Islam out of their country*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you oppose or support the means they are using to accomplish this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY? It is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  It's what you keep sidestepping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Islam is forcing the Buddhists of Myanmar to rape and murder women and children.
> 
> Now that is some convoluted thinking.
Click to expand...


Yes it is.  But apparently if the victims are Muslims they they are also the agressers and thus deserve to be gang raped, decapitated, shot in the back and burned alive according to that twisted thinking.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your section on Muslims is for Muslims only. Dual ethics, you lose. Non- Muslims can be treated like animals. The Koran says so many times.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Talk to Muslim instead of relying on your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Muslim has nothing to say about it, don't you understand that? It is what Islam says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It's how followers interpret it.  Otherwise all you Christians would be lobbing stones at each other and burning witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not. It is what it says it is, and enough Muslims believe it and more are being taught. Just admit that thanks to Islam there will never be peace. Is that what you wish to defend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...every religion "is what it says"?
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you oppose or support the means they are using to accomplish this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY? It is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  It's what you keep sidestepping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Islam is forcing the Buddhists of Myanmar to rape and murder women and children.
> 
> Now that is some convoluted thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.  But apparently if the victims are Muslims they they are also the agressers and thus deserve to be gang raped, decapitated, shot in the back and burned alive according to that twisted thinking.
Click to expand...

OK why don't other religions inspire people to kill people in the present day?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Talk to Muslim instead of relying on your ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim has nothing to say about it, don't you understand that? It is what Islam says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It's how followers interpret it.  Otherwise all you Christians would be lobbing stones at each other and burning witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not. It is what it says it is, and enough Muslims believe it and more are being taught. Just admit that thanks to Islam there will never be peace. Is that what you wish to defend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...every religion "is what it says"?
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY? It is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  It's what you keep sidestepping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Islam is forcing the Buddhists of Myanmar to rape and murder women and children.
> 
> Now that is some convoluted thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.  But apparently if the victims are Muslims they they are also the agressers and thus deserve to be gang raped, decapitated, shot in the back and burned alive according to that twisted thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK why don't other religions inspire people to kill people in the present day?
Click to expand...



Culture has a lot to do with it I supposed considering that out of 1.8 billion muslims, most aren't running around killing non muslims. And, in regards to this topic in specific - it's the BUDDHISTS slaughtering the Muslims in what is widely labeled genocide.


----------



## Coyote

This thread is now on 30 pages, most of which is people going on about how the Rohinga deserve what is happening to them because they are Muslim.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim has nothing to say about it, don't you understand that? It is what Islam says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It's how followers interpret it.  Otherwise all you Christians would be lobbing stones at each other and burning witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it is not. It is what it says it is, and enough Muslims believe it and more are being taught. Just admit that thanks to Islam there will never be peace. Is that what you wish to defend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...every religion "is what it says"?
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  It's what you keep sidestepping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Islam is forcing the Buddhists of Myanmar to rape and murder women and children.
> 
> Now that is some convoluted thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.  But apparently if the victims are Muslims they they are also the agressers and thus deserve to be gang raped, decapitated, shot in the back and burned alive according to that twisted thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK why don't other religions inspire people to kill people in the present day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Culture has a lot to do with it I supposed considering that out of 1.8 billion muslims, most aren't running around killing non muslims. And, in regards to this topic in specific - it's the BUDDHISTS slaughtering the Muslims in what is widely labeled genocide.
Click to expand...

Culture has nothing to do with the core beliefs of Islam. Islam has everything to do with culture. Try starting again, you have things ass backwards.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It's how followers interpret it.  Otherwise all you Christians would be lobbing stones at each other and burning witches.
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not. It is what it says it is, and enough Muslims believe it and more are being taught. Just admit that thanks to Islam there will never be peace. Is that what you wish to defend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...every religion "is what it says"?
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Islam is forcing the Buddhists of Myanmar to rape and murder women and children.
> 
> Now that is some convoluted thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.  But apparently if the victims are Muslims they they are also the agressers and thus deserve to be gang raped, decapitated, shot in the back and burned alive according to that twisted thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK why don't other religions inspire people to kill people in the present day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Culture has a lot to do with it I supposed considering that out of 1.8 billion muslims, most aren't running around killing non muslims. And, in regards to this topic in specific - it's the BUDDHISTS slaughtering the Muslims in what is widely labeled genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Culture has nothing to do with the core beliefs of Islam. Islam has everything to do with culture. Try starting again, you have things ass backwards.
Click to expand...


Over a billion muslims beg to differ with you.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> This thread is now on 30 pages, most of which is people going on about how the Rohinga deserve what is happening to them because they are Muslim.


30 pages of you making it that way.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not. It is what it says it is, and enough Muslims believe it and more are being taught. Just admit that thanks to Islam there will never be peace. Is that what you wish to defend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...every religion "is what it says"?
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Islam is forcing the Buddhists of Myanmar to rape and murder women and children.
> 
> Now that is some convoluted thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.  But apparently if the victims are Muslims they they are also the agressers and thus deserve to be gang raped, decapitated, shot in the back and burned alive according to that twisted thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK why don't other religions inspire people to kill people in the present day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Culture has a lot to do with it I supposed considering that out of 1.8 billion muslims, most aren't running around killing non muslims. And, in regards to this topic in specific - it's the BUDDHISTS slaughtering the Muslims in what is widely labeled genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Culture has nothing to do with the core beliefs of Islam. Islam has everything to do with culture. Try starting again, you have things ass backwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over a billion muslims beg to differ with you.
Click to expand...

The ones who agree are the ones I am worried about. The peaceful Muslims are irrelevant, they do 0 to help with the ideology/religion with reform or absolution.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...every religion "is what it says"?
> Yes it is.  But apparently if the victims are Muslims they they are also the agressers and thus deserve to be gang raped, decapitated, shot in the back and burned alive according to that twisted thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> OK why don't other religions inspire people to kill people in the present day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Culture has a lot to do with it I supposed considering that out of 1.8 billion muslims, most aren't running around killing non muslims. And, in regards to this topic in specific - it's the BUDDHISTS slaughtering the Muslims in what is widely labeled genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Culture has nothing to do with the core beliefs of Islam. Islam has everything to do with culture. Try starting again, you have things ass backwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over a billion muslims beg to differ with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones who agree are the ones I am worried about. The peaceful Muslims are irrelevant.
Click to expand...


The vast majority are peaceful.  Including most of the Rohinga.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK why don't other religions inspire people to kill people in the present day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Culture has a lot to do with it I supposed considering that out of 1.8 billion muslims, most aren't running around killing non muslims. And, in regards to this topic in specific - it's the BUDDHISTS slaughtering the Muslims in what is widely labeled genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Culture has nothing to do with the core beliefs of Islam. Islam has everything to do with culture. Try starting again, you have things ass backwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over a billion muslims beg to differ with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones who agree are the ones I am worried about. The peaceful Muslims are irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority are peaceful.  Including most of the Rohinga.
Click to expand...

I see, Islamic terror is OK with you? That is nice to know.


----------



## Lastamender

Why would you say that? It is not funny, it is true. You do not have the guts to stand up and tell Islam this is unacceptable. And that what it says should offend you, the fact that it doesn't is something you should think about. That, in essence, it what it boils down to.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> This thread is now on 30 pages, most of which is people going on about how the Rohinga deserve what is happening to them because they are Muslim.



actually----NOBODY said that the Rohinga "DESERVE"  to be attacked because they are muslims-----you are a liar and OFTEN demonstrate your disgusting filth.   I have
not forgotten your  DERISION over the Islamic LAW that demands that non muslim orphaned girls and boys be  SEX SLAVES TO IMAM PIGS and how YOU LAUGHED
 in your VILE FILTH over the fact that my  mother-in-law faced that STINK THAT
YOU SO ADORE.    You, clearly,  ENJOYED the idea-------and the thought of  Yazidi and Nigerian and Sudanese girls getting raped for  the entertainment of pious muslims    I have yet to see ANY PROOF at all of massive atrocities committed
against muslims in Myanmar--or the assertion of the perverted pigs that doing so is
MYANMAR POLICY
 I do KNOW  that hundreds of lying SLUTS claimed attack----IN NEW YORK CITY in the weeks following  9-11-01----lying sluts---your pals.   I also KNOW that they were encouraged to "REPORT"   They can LIE in New York---they can LIE  in Myanmar and in BanglaDesh.   Have you ever met a person from
BANGLA DESH?    they are subjected to the same grammar school filth that is
drummed into the heads of kids in west Pakistan----CONSTANT FILTH----the kind of
stuff that DEMANDS BOMB ON STINKING ASS FOR THE GLORY OF ALLAH and
have led to LOTS of the kind of filth at which you giggle----right here in the USA. 
VERY EASY FOR YOU TO FART OUT YOUR ACCUSATIONS.   Time for you to
do your   "DEATH TO _______"  chants for allah


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not. It is what it says it is, and enough Muslims believe it and more are being taught. Just admit that thanks to Islam there will never be peace. Is that what you wish to defend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...every religion "is what it says"?
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Islam is forcing the Buddhists of Myanmar to rape and murder women and children.
> 
> Now that is some convoluted thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.  But apparently if the victims are Muslims they they are also the agressers and thus deserve to be gang raped, decapitated, shot in the back and burned alive according to that twisted thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK why don't other religions inspire people to kill people in the present day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Culture has a lot to do with it I supposed considering that out of 1.8 billion muslims, most aren't running around killing non muslims. And, in regards to this topic in specific - it's the BUDDHISTS slaughtering the Muslims in what is widely labeled genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Culture has nothing to do with the core beliefs of Islam. Islam has everything to do with culture. Try starting again, you have things ass backwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over a billion muslims beg to differ with you.
Click to expand...


you are parroting stupidty------I am convinced that you never met a muslim in your life----never read the Koran,  never knew a person who survived a shariah shit hole or even
lived in the vicinity of muslims, have never been in a mosque and never read the Koran------you just LIKE TO PARROT SHIT


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Why would you say that? It is not funny, it is true. You do not have the guts to stand up and tell Islam this is unacceptable. And that what it says should offend you, the fact that it doesn't is something you should think about. That, in essence, it what it boils down to.


You don’t have the guts to condemn genocide in Myanmar.  Because the victims are Muslim. You support a states right to act this way but only against Muslims.

The fact that this genocide doesn’t bother you should worry you.  The last time we saw this level of excuse making and looking away and blaming the victim was with the Nazis.

That is what it boils down to.


----------



## irosie91

what  "genocide"  in Myanmar?      Like the post 9-11-01 genocide of muslims in New York City?      How about the genocide of muslims in New Dehli?     "The LAST
time we heard denial of genocide"???      the Nazi era.      I have heard LOTS of denial since the Nazi era---------from coyote----she actually DENIED the reality of
of LEGAL (by shariah shit laws)  RAPE OF NON MUSLIMS IN ISLAMIC LANDS ------ and laughed at the idea and its victims.   For DENIAL----ask any muslim you find of the genocide of hindus in both bangla desh and Pakistan----TODAY-----happening today ----not more than 70 years ago.   For that matter---ask any muslim about the Nazi/muslim  genocide of jews in the 1940s


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Public Trial Of Entitlements To Despise "*

** Godwin Argument Clueless About Comparatives **



Coyote said:


> You don’t have the guts to condemn genocide in Myanmar.  Because the victims are Muslim. You support a states right to act this way but only against Muslims.
> The fact that this genocide doesn’t bother you should worry you.  The last time we saw this level of excuse making and looking away and blaming the victim was with the Nazis.
> That is what it boils down to.


It boils down to an entitlement to invoke self defense against fictional ishmaelism and that qurayshism would not apply outside of hejaz .

** Hate Speech Militant Manifesto **

Surah 9 was written 113th out of 114 , and within it one is given two options to save from being attacked , either convert and pay the zakat or surrender and become a dhimmi - a protected ignoramus subjected to i slam despotism .



> 9:28 *O you who have believed, indeed the polytheists are unclean,* so let them not approach al-Masjid al-Harām after this, their [final] year.  and if you fear privation, God will enrich you from His bounty if He wills. Indeed, God is Knowing and Wise.
> 
> 9:29 *Fight those who do not believe in God or in the Last Day and who do not consider unlawful what God and His Messenger have  made unlawful and who do not adopt the religion of truth [i.e., Islām]* from those who were given the Scripture - [fight] until they give  the jizyah429 willingly while they are humbled.



** Bangladesh And Myanmar **

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecution_of_Buddhists


> In Bangladesh, the persecution of the indigenous tribes of the Chittagong Hill Tracts such as the Chakma, Marma, Tripura and others who are mainly Buddhists, Hindus, Christians, and Animists, has been*described as genocidal.[86][87][88][89][90]* The Chittagong Hill Tracts are located bordering India, Myanmar and the Bay of Bengal, and is the home to 500,000 indigenous people. *The perpetrators of are the Bangladeshi military and the Bengali Muslim settlers, who together have burned down Buddhist and Hindu temples,* killed many Chakmas, and carried out a policy of gang-rape against the indigenous people. There are also accusations of Chakmas being forced to convert to Islam, many of them children who have been abducted for this purpose.*The conflict started soon after Bangladeshi independence in 1972 when the Constitution imposed Bengali as the sole official language, Islam as the state religion - with no cultural or linguistic rights to minority populations. Subsequently, the government encouraged and sponsored massive settlement by Bangladeshis in region, which changed the demographics from 98 percent indigenous in 1971 to fifty percent by 2000.*
> * The government allocated a full third of the Bangladeshi military to the region to support the settlers, sparking a protracted guerilla war between Hill tribes and the military.[87] During this conflict which officially ended in 1997, and in the subsequent period, a large number of human rights violations against the indigenous peoples have been reported, with violence against indigenous women being particularly extreme.[91][92]*


*

* History Of Contempt From A Doctrine Advocating Its Action *

Religious violence in India - Wikipedia



			The earliest documented religious wars in India are from the 8th century, when Islamic armies attacked the Hindu and Buddhist kingdoms in the northwest parts of Indian subcontinent, now modern Pakistan and parts of Indian states of Gujarat, Rajasthan and Punjab in the early 8th century. Muhammad bin Qasim and his army, assaulted numerous towns, plundered them for wealth, enslaved Buddhists and Hindus, and destroyed temples and monasteries.[28]

The total number of deaths of this period, are usually attributed to the figure by Prof. K.S. Lal, who estimated that between the years 1000 AD and 1500 AD the population of Hindus decreased by 80 million.[20][21][22]

Aurangzeb (1658–1707)
The reign of Aurangzeb that followed, witnessed one of the strongest campaign of religious violence in Mughal Empire's history, with an estimated 4.6 million people killed.[96]
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## irosie91

Lastamender said:


> Why would you say that? It is not funny, it is true. You do not have the guts to stand up and tell Islam this is unacceptable. And that what it says should offend you, the fact that it doesn't is something you should think about. That, in essence, it what it boils down to.



how about telling the UMMAH----"what goes around, comes around..."   <<< is that
TOO HINDU???


----------



## Slyhunter

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? It is not funny, it is true. You do not have the guts to stand up and tell Islam this is unacceptable. And that what it says should offend you, the fact that it doesn't is something you should think about. That, in essence, it what it boils down to.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t have the guts to condemn genocide in Myanmar.  Because the victims are Muslim. You support a states right to act this way but only against Muslims.
> 
> The fact that this genocide doesn’t bother you should worry you.  The last time we saw this level of excuse making and looking away and blaming the victim was with the Nazis.
> 
> That is what it boils down to.
Click to expand...

It isn't genocide if there are billions more where they come from.
Otherwise we wouldn't be able to kill any group of people without calling it genocide.


----------



## irosie91

Slyhunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? It is not funny, it is true. You do not have the guts to stand up and tell Islam this is unacceptable. And that what it says should offend you, the fact that it doesn't is something you should think about. That, in essence, it what it boils down to.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t have the guts to condemn genocide in Myanmar.  Because the victims are Muslim. You support a states right to act this way but only against Muslims.
> 
> The fact that this genocide doesn’t bother you should worry you.  The last time we saw this level of excuse making and looking away and blaming the victim was with the Nazis.
> 
> That is what it boils down to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't genocide if there are billions more where they come from.
> Otherwise we wouldn't be able to kill any group of people without calling it genocide.
Click to expand...


I would not go so far to say that UNLESS YOU KILL ALL THE PEOPLE OF 
A GIVEN GROUP IN THE WORLD_---of a given group that you cannot call it
GENOCIDE.      If the objective of the MYANMAR government was to kill
EVERY MUSLIM IN MYANMAR BY SIEGE STARVATION and PREVENT THEIR 
MIGRATION to muslim friendly nations----THAT IS GENOCIDE----and obviously NOT what the MYANMAR GOVERNMENT HAS IN MIND.    The decimation of non muslims and the ENSLAVEMENT of the survivors is the Islamic form----also  
GENOCIDE because under the stink and filth of islam-----even ESCAPE IS ILLEGAL -------same was true under the Nazi form.     There is no doubt in
my mind that the MAYANMAR government wants to get rid of SEPARATIST 
AND VIOLENT MUSLIMS------of the shariah shit kind----and would happily LET THEM GO  <<<< not genocide


----------



## Coyote

I have never before seen such a collection of genocide supporters and apologists outside the usual collection of holocaust deniers.  Congratulations on meeting this incredibly low bar.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> I have never before seen such a collection of genocide supporters and apologists outside the usual collection of holocaust deniers.  Congratulations on meeting this incredibly low bar.



I have seen lying propaganda filth shills like you Coyote----and  actually READ YOUR LITERATURE as a child------WAY BACK circa 1960-------which is why I correctly call your stuff  ISLAMO NAZI SHIT.     
Genocide is not genocide without ACTIVE 
GENOCIDE------There is no genocide of the muslims of Myanmar      A muslim in
Bangladesh saying  "they are killing muslims in Myanmar"-----is not worth a pile
of dog shit.    What there is in Myanmar is LOTS OF EVIDENCE OF VIOLENCE
initiated by muslims-----and if anything at all-----some overly enthusiastic blow back.  Are Buddhist kids chanting  DEATH TO MUSLIMS in their temples?.    Is the national HEROINE OF MYANMAR  some teenaged Buddhist girl who blew the brains out of 15 muslim kids using a bomb on her ass?

getting back to the credibility of Bangla Deshis------I have a great example----
about two years ago an HISPANIC MAN ----for no apparent reason, shot
an IMAM from a local mosque----in the head---in the mosque.   during "salat"---
the muslim five times per day calisthenics prayer thing.    His friend----within the hour of the crime  CRIED OUT----"WHERE IS DA MAYOR---WHEN A JOOOO 
DIES THE MAYOR COMES WTHIN 20 MINUTES"     ------I have stated before---
I have seen LOTS OF DEAD PEOPLE during my working years-----I can assure
you------if a JOOO dies with a bullet in the head------THE MAYOR DON'T 
SHOW UP.       The silly desi was farting out the shit he licked off the carpet
in the mosque during  "prayer time"   -----IT's THE CULTURE.   you have never been in 
a mosque and never so much as looked in the face of a desi


----------



## Slyhunter

irosie91 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? It is not funny, it is true. You do not have the guts to stand up and tell Islam this is unacceptable. And that what it says should offend you, the fact that it doesn't is something you should think about. That, in essence, it what it boils down to.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t have the guts to condemn genocide in Myanmar.  Because the victims are Muslim. You support a states right to act this way but only against Muslims.
> 
> The fact that this genocide doesn’t bother you should worry you.  The last time we saw this level of excuse making and looking away and blaming the victim was with the Nazis.
> 
> That is what it boils down to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't genocide if there are billions more where they come from.
> Otherwise we wouldn't be able to kill any group of people without calling it genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would not go so far to say that UNLESS YOU KILL ALL THE PEOPLE OF
> A GIVEN GROUP IN THE WORLD_---of a given group that you cannot call it
> GENOCIDE.      If the objective of the MYANMAR government was to kill
> EVERY MUSLIM IN MYANMAR BY SIEGE STARVATION and PREVENT THEIR
> MIGRATION to muslim friendly nations----THAT IS GENOCIDE----and obviously NOT what the MYANMAR GOVERNMENT HAS IN MIND.    The decimation of non muslims and the ENSLAVEMENT of the survivors is the Islamic form----also
> GENOCIDE because under the stink and filth of islam-----even ESCAPE IS ILLEGAL -------same was true under the Nazi form.     There is no doubt in
> my mind that the MAYANMAR government wants to get rid of SEPARATIST
> AND VIOLENT MUSLIMS------of the shariah shit kind----and would happily LET THEM GO  <<<< not genocide
Click to expand...

How about killing every Mosquito in the Everglades. Would that be Genocide?


----------



## irosie91

Slyhunter said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? It is not funny, it is true. You do not have the guts to stand up and tell Islam this is unacceptable. And that what it says should offend you, the fact that it doesn't is something you should think about. That, in essence, it what it boils down to.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t have the guts to condemn genocide in Myanmar.  Because the victims are Muslim. You support a states right to act this way but only against Muslims.
> 
> The fact that this genocide doesn’t bother you should worry you.  The last time we saw this level of excuse making and looking away and blaming the victim was with the Nazis.
> 
> That is what it boils down to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't genocide if there are billions more where they come from.
> Otherwise we wouldn't be able to kill any group of people without calling it genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would not go so far to say that UNLESS YOU KILL ALL THE PEOPLE OF
> A GIVEN GROUP IN THE WORLD_---of a given group that you cannot call it
> GENOCIDE.      If the objective of the MYANMAR government was to kill
> EVERY MUSLIM IN MYANMAR BY SIEGE STARVATION and PREVENT THEIR
> MIGRATION to muslim friendly nations----THAT IS GENOCIDE----and obviously NOT what the MYANMAR GOVERNMENT HAS IN MIND.    The decimation of non muslims and the ENSLAVEMENT of the survivors is the Islamic form----also
> GENOCIDE because under the stink and filth of islam-----even ESCAPE IS ILLEGAL -------same was true under the Nazi form.     There is no doubt in
> my mind that the MAYANMAR government wants to get rid of SEPARATIST
> AND VIOLENT MUSLIMS------of the shariah shit kind----and would happily LET THEM GO  <<<< not genocide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about killing every Mosquito in the Everglades. Would that be Genocide?
Click to expand...


yes----what are the little bastards transmitting lately?


----------



## Coyote

Special Report: Buddhist monks incite Muslim killings in Myanmar


Reuters) - The Buddhist monk grabbed a young Muslim girl and put a knife to her neck.

"If you follow us, I'll kill her," the monk taunted police, according to a witness, as a Buddhist mob armed with machetes and swords chased nearly 100 Muslims in this city in central Myanmar.

It was Thursday, March 21. Within hours, up to 25 Muslims had been killed. The Buddhist mob dragged their bloodied bodies up a hill in a neighborhood called Mingalarzay Yone and set the corpses on fire. Some were found butchered in a reedy swamp. A Reuters cameraman saw the charred remains of two children, aged 10 or younger.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Special Report: Buddhist monks incite Muslim killings in Myanmar
> 
> 
> Reuters) - The Buddhist monk grabbed a young Muslim girl and put a knife to her neck.
> 
> "If you follow us, I'll kill her," the monk taunted police, according to a witness, as a Buddhist mob armed with machetes and swords chased nearly 100 Muslims in this city in central Myanmar.
> 
> It was Thursday, March 21. Within hours, up to 25 Muslims had been killed. The Buddhist mob dragged their bloodied bodies up a hill in a neighborhood called Mingalarzay Yone and set the corpses on fire. Some were found butchered in a reedy swamp. A Reuters cameraman saw the charred remains of two children, aged 10 or younger.



thank you-----you have cited a credible report of a terrorist action initiated
by BUDDHISTS AGAINST MUSLIMS     For those who do not know-----
a "Buddhist monk"  is not a religious leader.       It is a prevalent custom
that ALL YOUNG BUDDHIST MALES------live the life of a  "monk"---which is nothing more than camping out around temples and leading an aesthetic life--
---for a circumscribed period of time.    It is a rite of passage and nothing more---
BUDDHIST MONKS do not speak for Buddhism or the government of Myanmar---
THE POLICE WENT AFTER THEM------they did not help in the carnage which is
a common manifestation of Islamic terrorism.    You have any idea how pogroms
against Christians or Jews have been carried out historically in MUSLIM SOCIETIES?.--------the local women ULULATE with joy.----during the times of
BRITISH occupation----after world war I-------even the british soldiers did not
bother to intervene.     I would call the action described a  TERRORIST CRIME ---
on the level of the MANY we have seen in the USA in the past year----in public
places,  schools,   etc etc------not genocide


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? It is not funny, it is true. You do not have the guts to stand up and tell Islam this is unacceptable. And that what it says should offend you, the fact that it doesn't is something you should think about. That, in essence, it what it boils down to.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t have the guts to condemn genocide in Myanmar.  Because the victims are Muslim. You support a states right to act this way but only against Muslims.
> 
> The fact that this genocide doesn’t bother you should worry you.  The last time we saw this level of excuse making and looking away and blaming the victim was with the Nazis.
> 
> That is what it boils down to.
Click to expand...


Turning it around on me is a favorite trick of yours. My condemnation of that genocide would do nothing to stop the killing machine Islam. Islam is the cause of this conflict. It is more than clear you will not admit that.

And Islamists are Nazis, if not 100 times worse.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> I have never before seen such a collection of genocide supporters and apologists outside the usual collection of holocaust deniers.  Congratulations on meeting this incredibly low bar.


You see it because you want to, and need it or your argument turns to shit. It is nothing but a way to not talk about Islam.

And you put the bar on the ground the moment you started your moralizing and avoiding the cause of the mess in the first place and falsely tagging people as someone who supports genocide. The only group I know that encourages genocide is Islam.

And you defend Islam. What does that make you?


----------



## Syriusly

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not. It is what it says it is, and enough Muslims believe it and more are being taught. Just admit that thanks to Islam there will never be peace. Is that what you wish to defend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...every religion "is what it says"?
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Islam is forcing the Buddhists of Myanmar to rape and murder women and children.
> 
> Now that is some convoluted thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.  But apparently if the victims are Muslims they they are also the agressers and thus deserve to be gang raped, decapitated, shot in the back and burned alive according to that twisted thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK why don't other religions inspire people to kill people in the present day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Culture has a lot to do with it I supposed considering that out of 1.8 billion muslims, most aren't running around killing non muslims. And, in regards to this topic in specific - it's the BUDDHISTS slaughtering the Muslims in what is widely labeled genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Culture has nothing to do with the core beliefs of Islam. Islam has everything to do with culture. Try starting again, you have things ass backwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over a billion muslims beg to differ with you.
Click to expand...


Its just like arguing with a typical anti-semite. 

Different religion- same bigotry.


----------



## Syriusly

Coyote said:


> I have never before seen such a collection of genocide supporters and apologists outside the usual collection of holocaust deniers.  Congratulations on meeting this incredibly low bar.



I wouldn't be surprised if we have some cross overs from holocaust deniers in this group- pretty much the same motivation.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? It is not funny, it is true. You do not have the guts to stand up and tell Islam this is unacceptable. And that what it says should offend you, the fact that it doesn't is something you should think about. That, in essence, it what it boils down to.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t have the guts to condemn genocide in Myanmar.  Because the victims are Muslim. You support a states right to act this way but only against Muslims.
> 
> The fact that this genocide doesn’t bother you should worry you.  The last time we saw this level of excuse making and looking away and blaming the victim was with the Nazis.
> 
> That is what it boils down to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> . Islam is the cause of this conflict. It is more than clear you will not admit that.
Click to expand...


Because Islam is forcing all of those Buddhists to rape and murder Muslim women and children......

Sigh.....


----------



## Lastamender

Iraqi Archbishop: Muslim Genocide of Christians Started 1400 Years Ago | One America News Network

Just to let people know the Buddhists are rookies at this.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? It is not funny, it is true. You do not have the guts to stand up and tell Islam this is unacceptable. And that what it says should offend you, the fact that it doesn't is something you should think about. That, in essence, it what it boils down to.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t have the guts to condemn genocide in Myanmar.  Because the victims are Muslim. You support a states right to act this way but only against Muslims.
> 
> The fact that this genocide doesn’t bother you should worry you.  The last time we saw this level of excuse making and looking away and blaming the victim was with the Nazis.
> 
> That is what it boils down to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> . Islam is the cause of this conflict. It is more than clear you will not admit that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Islam is forcing all of those Buddhists to rape and murder Muslim women and children......
> 
> Sigh.....
Click to expand...

Where did I use the word "force"? You got a problem with conflation.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never before seen such a collection of genocide supporters and apologists outside the usual collection of holocaust deniers.  Congratulations on meeting this incredibly low bar.
> 
> 
> 
> You see it because you want to, and need it or your argument turns to shit. It is nothing but a way to not talk about Islam.
> 
> And you put the bar on the ground the moment you started your moralizing and avoiding the cause of the mess in the first place and falsely tagging people as someone who supports genocide. The only group I know that encourages genocide is Islam.
> 
> *And you defend Islam. What does that make you*?
Click to expand...


Someone who defends the rights of anyone to peacefully practice the religion of their choice.  Is that so hard to understand?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never before seen such a collection of genocide supporters and apologists outside the usual collection of holocaust deniers.  Congratulations on meeting this incredibly low bar.
> 
> 
> 
> You see it because you want to, and need it or your argument turns to shit. It is nothing but a way to not talk about Islam.
> 
> And you put the bar on the ground the moment you started your moralizing and avoiding the cause of the mess in the first place and falsely tagging people as someone who supports genocide. The only group I know that encourages genocide is Islam.
> 
> *And you defend Islam. What does that make you*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the rights of anyone to peacefully practice the religion of their choice.  Is that so hard to understand?
Click to expand...

To practice Islam is to say that Muslims are superior. The way they practice their religion is eternal war. That is not done peacefully and can happen wherever Islam exists.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Iraqi Archbishop: Muslim Genocide of Christians Started 1400 Years Ago | One America News Network
> 
> Just to let people know the Buddhists are rookies at this.



Genocide is wrong when done by Muslims- just as it is wrong when done by Buddhists.

Well for those of us with morals.


----------



## Syriusly

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? It is not funny, it is true. You do not have the guts to stand up and tell Islam this is unacceptable. And that what it says should offend you, the fact that it doesn't is something you should think about. That, in essence, it what it boils down to.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t have the guts to condemn genocide in Myanmar.  Because the victims are Muslim. You support a states right to act this way but only against Muslims.
> 
> The fact that this genocide doesn’t bother you should worry you.  The last time we saw this level of excuse making and looking away and blaming the victim was with the Nazis.
> 
> That is what it boils down to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> . Islam is the cause of this conflict. It is more than clear you will not admit that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Islam is forcing all of those Buddhists to rape and murder Muslim women and children......
> 
> Sigh.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I use the word "force"? You got a problem with conflation.
Click to expand...


You said Islam is the cause of the Buddhists raping and murdering children. 

I just can't figure out how Islam is forcing those Buddhists to rape murder and children. Maybe you can elaborate on why you think Islam is to blame for the rape of women and children by Buddhists?


----------



## Coyote

Syriusly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never before seen such a collection of genocide supporters and apologists outside the usual collection of holocaust deniers.  Congratulations on meeting this incredibly low bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if we have some cross overs from holocaust deniers in this group- pretty much the same motivation.
Click to expand...


The sentiments are the same, but you are more likely to see Holocaust Deniers supporting Palestinian Muslims because they both hate Jews so much - they probably kind of see it as "enemy of my enemy" but they'll turn soon enough.  Hatred and the loyalties of hatred are complicated - they can easily turn from one scapegoat to another at the drop of a hat or - for political convenience and an entrance into mainstream politics (the European Far Right, which used to be anti-semitic but has re-invented itself as anti-Muslim, I have no doubt they are still antisemitic).


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never before seen such a collection of genocide supporters and apologists outside the usual collection of holocaust deniers.  Congratulations on meeting this incredibly low bar.
> 
> 
> 
> You see it because you want to, and need it or your argument turns to shit. It is nothing but a way to not talk about Islam.
> 
> And you put the bar on the ground the moment you started your moralizing and avoiding the cause of the mess in the first place and falsely tagging people as someone who supports genocide. The only group I know that encourages genocide is Islam.
> 
> *And you defend Islam. What does that make you*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the rights of anyone to peacefully practice the religion of their choice.  Is that so hard to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To practice Islam is to say that Muslims are superior. The way the practice their religion is eternal war.
Click to expand...


Many religions think they are personally superior - in fact, aren't Jews often attacked over "calling themselves" the "chosen" ones?  (which in itself is a distortion).  Don't Christians consider themselves superior to the heathens?  History has shown plenty of examples of that belief.  I don't know about Buddhists or Hindu's or Taoists ...but I kind of think a lot of athiests consider themselves superior to "believers" of any faith...but particularly Christianity.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never before seen such a collection of genocide supporters and apologists outside the usual collection of holocaust deniers.  Congratulations on meeting this incredibly low bar.
> 
> 
> 
> You see it because you want to, and need it or your argument turns to shit. It is nothing but a way to not talk about Islam.
> 
> And you put the bar on the ground the moment you started your moralizing and avoiding the cause of the mess in the first place and falsely tagging people as someone who supports genocide. The only group I know that encourages genocide is Islam.
> 
> *And you defend Islam. What does that make you*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the rights of anyone to peacefully practice the religion of their choice.  Is that so hard to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To practice Islam is to say that Muslims are superior. The way the practice their religion is eternal war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many religions think they are personally superior - in fact, aren't Jews often attacked over "calling themselves" the "chosen" ones?  (which in itself is a distortion).  Don't Christians consider themselves superior to the heathens?  History has shown plenty of examples of that belief.  I don't know about Buddhists or Hindu's or Taoists ...but I kind of think a lot of athiests consider themselves superior to "believers" of any faith...but particularly Christianity.
Click to expand...

How dense are you? I do not care about other religions unless they start pulling the same shit.


----------



## Coyote

.


Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never before seen such a collection of genocide supporters and apologists outside the usual collection of holocaust deniers.  Congratulations on meeting this incredibly low bar.
> 
> 
> 
> You see it because you want to, and need it or your argument turns to shit. It is nothing but a way to not talk about Islam.
> 
> And you put the bar on the ground the moment you started your moralizing and avoiding the cause of the mess in the first place and falsely tagging people as someone who supports genocide. The only group I know that encourages genocide is Islam.
> 
> *And you defend Islam. What does that make you*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the rights of anyone to peacefully practice the religion of their choice.  Is that so hard to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To practice Islam is to say that Muslims are superior. The way the practice their religion is eternal war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many religions think they are personally superior - in fact, aren't Jews often attacked over "calling themselves" the "chosen" ones?  (which in itself is a distortion).  Don't Christians consider themselves superior to the heathens?  History has shown plenty of examples of that belief.  I don't know about Buddhists or Hindu's or Taoists ...but I kind of think a lot of athiests consider themselves superior to "believers" of any faith...but particularly Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dense are you? I do not care about other religions unless they start pulling the same shit.
Click to expand...




You don't even care about them when they DO pull the same shit.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Blindly Defending Minorities Status While Ignoring Instigators Of Intolerance "*

** Overt Covert Plots **



Syriusly said:


> You said Islam is the cause of the Buddhists raping and murdering children.
> I just can't figure out how Islam is forcing those Buddhists to rape murder and children. Maybe you can elaborate on why you think Islam is to blame for the rape of women and children by Buddhists?


Please share . " What do you believe it takes to make a buddhist angry enough to do such a thing ?  Are such actions part of a buddhist creed ? "

Whereas buddhism has edicts that would incriminate themselves for such actions , fictional ishmaelism institutionalizes them as edicts  . 

If mu ham mad had stipulated regional boundaries , such as did mu sa for torahnism , then mutual accords affording autonomy to others would be possible as qurayshism ; however , read the *hypocrisy of of mu ham mad* from his militant manifesto for perpetual and illegitimate aggression inside and outside of hejaz . 

#I_SLAM_A_PHOBIA - fictional ishmaelism is the paranoia and delusion invoked from surah 9 for over 1400 years to defend hejaz when it was not ever under duress .



> 9:8  *How [can there be a treaty] while, if they gain dominance over you,* they do not observe concerning you any pact of kinship or covenant of protection?  They satisfy you with their mouths, but their hearts refuse [compliance], and most of them are defiantly disobedient.
> 
> 9:41 *Go forth,* whether light or heavy, and strive with your wealth and your lives in the cause of God. That is better for you, if you only knew.
> 
> *9:73 O Prophet, fight against the disbelievers and the hypocrites and be harsh upon them. And their refuge is Hell, and wretched is the destination.*



** Castigating Dissension Terrorism Facilitators**



> 9:83 If God should return you to a faction of them [after the expedition] and then they ask your permission to go out [to battle], say,  *You will not go out with me, ever, and you will never fight with me an enemy. Indeed, you were satisfied with sitting [at home] the first time, so sit [now] with those who stay behind.”*
> 
> 9:84 And *do not pray [the funeral prayer, O Muhammad], over any of them who has died - ever - or stand at his grave.* Indeed, they  disbelieved in God and His Messenger and died while they were defiantly disobedient.




** September 11 2001 Not In Gospel **



> 9:111 Indeed, God has purchased from the believers their lives and their properties [in exchange] for that they will have Paradise.  They fight in the cause of God, so *they kill and are killed. [It is] a true  promise [binding] upon Him in the Torah and the Gospel and the Qur’ān.*  And who is truer to his covenant than God? *So rejoice in your transaction which you have contracted.* And it is that which is the great  attainment.




** Terrorism Brigandage Perpetual Hostility **



> 9:122 And *it is not for the believers to go forth [to battle] all at once.* For there should separate from every division of them a group  remaining] to obtain understanding in the religion and warn [i.e., advise] their people when they return to them that they might be  cautious.
> 
> 9:123 O you who have believed, *fight those adjacent to you of the disbelievers and let them find in you harshness.* And know that God is with the righteous.


----------



## Coyote

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Blindly Defending Minorities Status While Ignoring Instigators Of Intolerance "*
> 
> ** Overt Covert Plots **
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said Islam is the cause of the Buddhists raping and murdering children.
> I just can't figure out how Islam is forcing those Buddhists to rape murder and children. Maybe you can elaborate on why you think Islam is to blame for the rape of women and children by Buddhists?
> 
> 
> 
> Please share . " What you believe it takes to make a buddhist angry enough to do such a thing ?  Are such actions part of a buddhist creed ? "
> 
> Whereas buddhism has edicts that would incriminate themselves for such actions , fictional ishmaelism institutionalizes them as edicts  .
> 
> If mu ham mad had stipulated regional boundaries , such as did mu sa for torahnism , then mutual accords affording autonomy to others would be possible as qurayshism ; however , read the *hypocrisy of of mu ham mad* from his militant manifesto for perpetual and illegitimate aggression inside and outside of hejaz .
> 
> #I_SLAM_A_PHOBIA - fictional ishmaelism is the paranoia and delusion invoked from surah 9 for over 1400 years to defend hejaz when it was not ever under duress .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:8  *How [can there be a treaty] while, if they gain dominance over you,* they do not observe concerning you any pact of kinship or covenant of protection?  They satisfy you with their mouths, but their hearts refuse [compliance], and most of them are defiantly disobedient.
> 
> 9:41 *Go forth,* whether light or heavy, and strive with your wealth and your lives in the cause of God. That is better for you, if you only knew.
> 
> *9:73 O Prophet, fight against the disbelievers and the hypocrites and be harsh upon them. And their refuge is Hell, and wretched is the destination.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ** Castigating Dissension Terrorism Facilitators**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:83 If God should return you to a faction of them [after the expedition] and then they ask your permission to go out [to battle], say,  *You will not go out with me, ever, and you will never fight with me an enemy. Indeed, you were satisfied with sitting [at home] the first time, so sit [now] with those who stay behind.”*
> 
> 9:84 And *do not pray [the funeral prayer, O Muhammad], over any of them who has died - ever - or stand at his grave.* Indeed, they  disbelieved in God and His Messenger and died while they were defiantly disobedient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ** September 11 2001 Not In Gospel **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:111 Indeed, God has purchased from the believers their lives and their properties [in exchange] for that they will have Paradise.  They fight in the cause of God, so *they kill and are killed. [It is] a true  promise [binding] upon Him in the Torah and the Gospel and the Qur’ān.*  And who is truer to his covenant than God? *So rejoice in your transaction which you have contracted.* And it is that which is the great  attainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ** Terrorism Brigandage Perpetual Hostility **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:122 And *it is not for the believers to go forth [to battle] all at once.* For there should separate from every division of them a group  remaining] to obtain understanding in the religion and warn [i.e., advise] their people when they return to them that they might be  cautious.
> 
> 9:123 O you who have believed, *fight those adjacent to you of the disbelievers and let them find in you harshness.* And know that God is with the righteous.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You're not making any sense.

Are you attempting to justify Myanmar's treatment of the Rohinga?


----------



## Slyhunter

Syriusly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi Archbishop: Muslim Genocide of Christians Started 1400 Years Ago | One America News Network
> 
> Just to let people know the Buddhists are rookies at this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is wrong when done by Muslims- just as it is wrong when done by Buddhists.
> 
> Well for those of us with morals.
Click to expand...

Killing evil is good.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Subjectivity Of Moral Relativism "* 

** Objectivity Of Naturalism **



Coyote said:


> You're not making any sense.
> Are you attempting to justify Myanmar's treatment of the Rohinga?


First , answer the question proposed , " What you believe it takes to make a buddhist angry enough to do such a thing ? Are such actions part of a buddhist creed ? " .

You seem to invoke the godwin argument readily and proclaim that nazis are and were a scourge upon earth whose ideology should be placed on public trial without solace .  

Is it that you already have a scape goat and cannot acknowledge parallels of history and doctrine by fictional ishmaelism that should put it on public trial without solace ?


----------



## Slyhunter

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never before seen such a collection of genocide supporters and apologists outside the usual collection of holocaust deniers.  Congratulations on meeting this incredibly low bar.
> 
> 
> 
> You see it because you want to, and need it or your argument turns to shit. It is nothing but a way to not talk about Islam.
> 
> And you put the bar on the ground the moment you started your moralizing and avoiding the cause of the mess in the first place and falsely tagging people as someone who supports genocide. The only group I know that encourages genocide is Islam.
> 
> *And you defend Islam. What does that make you*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the rights of anyone to peacefully practice the religion of their choice.  Is that so hard to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To practice Islam is to say that Muslims are superior. The way the practice their religion is eternal war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many religions think they are personally superior - in fact, aren't Jews often attacked over "calling themselves" the "chosen" ones?  (which in itself is a distortion).  Don't Christians consider themselves superior to the heathens?  History has shown plenty of examples of that belief.  I don't know about Buddhists or Hindu's or Taoists ...but I kind of think a lot of athiests consider themselves superior to "believers" of any faith...but particularly Christianity.
Click to expand...

How many will chop your head off for not joining your cult?


----------



## Slyhunter

Coyote said:


> .
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see it because you want to, and need it or your argument turns to shit. It is nothing but a way to not talk about Islam.
> 
> And you put the bar on the ground the moment you started your moralizing and avoiding the cause of the mess in the first place and falsely tagging people as someone who supports genocide. The only group I know that encourages genocide is Islam.
> 
> *And you defend Islam. What does that make you*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the rights of anyone to peacefully practice the religion of their choice.  Is that so hard to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To practice Islam is to say that Muslims are superior. The way the practice their religion is eternal war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many religions think they are personally superior - in fact, aren't Jews often attacked over "calling themselves" the "chosen" ones?  (which in itself is a distortion).  Don't Christians consider themselves superior to the heathens?  History has shown plenty of examples of that belief.  I don't know about Buddhists or Hindu's or Taoists ...but I kind of think a lot of athiests consider themselves superior to "believers" of any faith...but particularly Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dense are you? I do not care about other religions unless they start pulling the same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even care about them when they DO pull the same shit.
Click to expand...

Become a Christian or I'll chop off your head, words I've never heard this century.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> .
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see it because you want to, and need it or your argument turns to shit. It is nothing but a way to not talk about Islam.
> 
> And you put the bar on the ground the moment you started your moralizing and avoiding the cause of the mess in the first place and falsely tagging people as someone who supports genocide. The only group I know that encourages genocide is Islam.
> 
> *And you defend Islam. What does that make you*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the rights of anyone to peacefully practice the religion of their choice.  Is that so hard to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To practice Islam is to say that Muslims are superior. The way the practice their religion is eternal war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many religions think they are personally superior - in fact, aren't Jews often attacked over "calling themselves" the "chosen" ones?  (which in itself is a distortion).  Don't Christians consider themselves superior to the heathens?  History has shown plenty of examples of that belief.  I don't know about Buddhists or Hindu's or Taoists ...but I kind of think a lot of athiests consider themselves superior to "believers" of any faith...but particularly Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dense are you? I do not care about other religions unless they start pulling the same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even care about them when they DO pull the same shit.
Click to expand...

That still has nothing to do with what Islam obligates its followers to do. Other religions are not at eternal war. And your emoticon shows you don't care about that either.

You are enabling a religion that says to kill or subdue everyone. And you refuse to believe how many Muslims take this very seriously. You do not want the genocide to stop. Again, shame on you.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *" Blindly Defending Minorities Status While Ignoring Instigators Of Intolerance "*
> 
> ** Overt Covert Plots **
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said Islam is the cause of the Buddhists raping and murdering children.
> I just can't figure out how Islam is forcing those Buddhists to rape murder and children. Maybe you can elaborate on why you think Islam is to blame for the rape of women and children by Buddhists?
> 
> 
> 
> Please share . " What you believe it takes to make a buddhist angry enough to do such a thing ?  Are such actions part of a buddhist creed ? "
> 
> Whereas buddhism has edicts that would incriminate themselves for such actions , fictional ishmaelism institutionalizes them as edicts  .
> 
> If mu ham mad had stipulated regional boundaries , such as did mu sa for torahnism , then mutual accords affording autonomy to others would be possible as qurayshism ; however , read the *hypocrisy of of mu ham mad* from his militant manifesto for perpetual and illegitimate aggression inside and outside of hejaz .
> 
> #I_SLAM_A_PHOBIA - fictional ishmaelism is the paranoia and delusion invoked from surah 9 for over 1400 years to defend hejaz when it was not ever under duress .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:8  *How [can there be a treaty] while, if they gain dominance over you,* they do not observe concerning you any pact of kinship or covenant of protection?  They satisfy you with their mouths, but their hearts refuse [compliance], and most of them are defiantly disobedient.
> 
> 9:41 *Go forth,* whether light or heavy, and strive with your wealth and your lives in the cause of God. That is better for you, if you only knew.
> 
> *9:73 O Prophet, fight against the disbelievers and the hypocrites and be harsh upon them. And their refuge is Hell, and wretched is the destination.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ** Castigating Dissension Terrorism Facilitators**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:83 If God should return you to a faction of them [after the expedition] and then they ask your permission to go out [to battle], say,  *You will not go out with me, ever, and you will never fight with me an enemy. Indeed, you were satisfied with sitting [at home] the first time, so sit [now] with those who stay behind.”*
> 
> 9:84 And *do not pray [the funeral prayer, O Muhammad], over any of them who has died - ever - or stand at his grave.* Indeed, they  disbelieved in God and His Messenger and died while they were defiantly disobedient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ** September 11 2001 Not In Gospel **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:111 Indeed, God has purchased from the believers their lives and their properties [in exchange] for that they will have Paradise.  They fight in the cause of God, so *they kill and are killed. [It is] a true  promise [binding] upon Him in the Torah and the Gospel and the Qur’ān.*  And who is truer to his covenant than God? *So rejoice in your transaction which you have contracted.* And it is that which is the great  attainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ** Terrorism Brigandage Perpetual Hostility **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:122 And *it is not for the believers to go forth [to battle] all at once.* For there should separate from every division of them a group  remaining] to obtain understanding in the religion and warn [i.e., advise] their people when they return to them that they might be  cautious.
> 
> 9:123 O you who have believed, *fight those adjacent to you of the disbelievers and let them find in you harshness.* And know that God is with the righteous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not making any sense.
> 
> Are you attempting to justify Myanmar's treatment of the Rohinga?
Click to expand...

That is really all you have? C'mon.


----------



## Coyote

Monk-Eye said:


> Please share . " What you believe it takes to make a buddhist angry enough to do such a thing ?  Are such actions part of a buddhist creed ? "



Because they are humans, and like all humans - *they can be just as violent, close minded, and intolerant as every other religion*.

The darker side of Buddhism

Buddhist Persecution of Christians on the Rise
_"In the West, Buddhism is synonymous with peace, compassion, wisdom and ecumenical brotherhood," observes Vaticanista Sandro Magister. "Moreover, Buddhism has a reputation as a persecuted religion, and Tibet is the emblem of this."

*"In almost all of the Asian states in which Buddhism is the majority religion," Magister notes, "there is cruel religious repression. And this strikes all of the non-Buddhist religions."  *But in recent years, reports have emerged containing "striking evidence of a contrary nature."

In Myanmar, 80–90 percent of the population adheres to Buddhism. *The country ranks 23rd on Open Doors USA's World Watch List of countries most hostile to Christians*.


Christians make up roughly 8.5 percent of Myanmar's population, but according to a 2016 report by Christian Aid Mission, "Professing allegiance to Christ alone is seen as angering the very spirits both villagers and urban dwellers hope to placate."


Nationalist religious movements have increased in Myanmar in recent years, with Buddhist nationalists pressing the government *to enact laws to stem conversions to Christianity and prevent interfaith marriages. * 


In 2016, Myanmar held its first democratic elections in a quarter-century. During the campaign period, the army continued attacks on ethnic minorities. In addition, "an organization of Buddhist radical monks (Ma Ba Tha) increased their campaigns against religious minorities and successfully helped introduce four laws for the 'Protection of Race and Religion,' building insurmountable hurdles for conversions and religiously mixed marriages."


In Sri Lanka, a campaign of violence is being waged against Christian believers. According to Release International, *Christians are targeted by Buddhist monks and the government.* Worship services have been disbanded and churches closed. Monks have even prevented Christians from burying their dead in public cemeteries._​

Buddhists in Burma Attack, Injure Newly Converted Christians
_About 150 angry Buddhists and monks this month attacked newly converted Christians in Burma (Myanmar), destroying their homes and property and injuring seven people. In Thi Taw village in northwest Burma’s Sagaing Region, the mob threw stones and broke into houses on July 6, two days after two families put their trust in Christ and left Buddhism, a local official told Morning Star News. Four women and three men who were hit with stones and sticks and suffered injuries on their heads, faces and backs._​
Myanmar's Buddhist Persecutors of Christians and Muslims - by Lela Gilbert
_There has never been a shortage of religious persecution in the East Asian country of Burma, also known as Myanmar. To the surprise of some westerners, the Buddhist country has been a brutal abuser of religious minorities for decades.


*Christians have long faced ongoing and terrible mistreatment at the hand of Myanmar’s authorities.* In fact, since 1999, the United States Commission on International Religious Freedom (USCIRF) has declared Myanmar a “Country of Particular Concern” (CPC) in its annual reports because of its violent practices, lawless abuses, and discriminatory treatment of non-Buddhists. *The regime has used fines, imprisonment, forced conversions, starvation, gang rape, and child abuse to oppress Christians*._​
And, many might not be aware of it, but one of the biggest blocks of refugees into the US are Christian Burmese, fleeing the persecution of this regime.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the rights of anyone to peacefully practice the religion of their choice.  Is that so hard to understand?
> 
> 
> 
> To practice Islam is to say that Muslims are superior. The way the practice their religion is eternal war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many religions think they are personally superior - in fact, aren't Jews often attacked over "calling themselves" the "chosen" ones?  (which in itself is a distortion).  Don't Christians consider themselves superior to the heathens?  History has shown plenty of examples of that belief.  I don't know about Buddhists or Hindu's or Taoists ...but I kind of think a lot of athiests consider themselves superior to "believers" of any faith...but particularly Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dense are you? I do not care about other religions unless they start pulling the same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even care about them when they DO pull the same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That still has nothing to do with what Islam obligates its followers to do. *Other religions are not at eternal war.* And your emoticon shows you don't care about that either.
> 
> You are enabling a religion that says to kill or subdue everyone. And you refuse to believe how many Muslims take this very seriously. You do not want the genocide to stop. Again, shame on you.
Click to expand...


Neither is Islam.  Shame on you.

If all those Muslims took "this very seriously" - the whole world would be Muslim by now.  Your logic, or at best your understanding of Islam is very faulty


----------



## Coyote

Slyhunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who defends the rights of anyone to peacefully practice the religion of their choice.  Is that so hard to understand?
> 
> 
> 
> To practice Islam is to say that Muslims are superior. The way the practice their religion is eternal war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many religions think they are personally superior - in fact, aren't Jews often attacked over "calling themselves" the "chosen" ones?  (which in itself is a distortion).  Don't Christians consider themselves superior to the heathens?  History has shown plenty of examples of that belief.  I don't know about Buddhists or Hindu's or Taoists ...but I kind of think a lot of athiests consider themselves superior to "believers" of any faith...but particularly Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dense are you? I do not care about other religions unless they start pulling the same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even care about them when they DO pull the same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Become a Christian or I'll chop off your head, words I've never heard this century.
Click to expand...


I wonder what the Buddhists were saying when they were chopping of the heads of Rohinga children...


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please share . " What you believe it takes to make a buddhist angry enough to do such a thing ?  Are such actions part of a buddhist creed ? "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are humans, and like all humans - *they can be just as violent, close minded, and intolerant as every other religion*.
> 
> The darker side of Buddhism
> 
> Buddhist Persecution of Christians on the Rise
> _"In the West, Buddhism is synonymous with peace, compassion, wisdom and ecumenical brotherhood," observes Vaticanista Sandro Magister. "Moreover, Buddhism has a reputation as a persecuted religion, and Tibet is the emblem of this."
> 
> *"In almost all of the Asian states in which Buddhism is the majority religion," Magister notes, "there is cruel religious repression. And this strikes all of the non-Buddhist religions."  *But in recent years, reports have emerged containing "striking evidence of a contrary nature."
> 
> In Myanmar, 80–90 percent of the population adheres to Buddhism. *The country ranks 23rd on Open Doors USA's World Watch List of countries most hostile to Christians*.
> 
> 
> Christians make up roughly 8.5 percent of Myanmar's population, but according to a 2016 report by Christian Aid Mission, "Professing allegiance to Christ alone is seen as angering the very spirits both villagers and urban dwellers hope to placate."
> 
> 
> Nationalist religious movements have increased in Myanmar in recent years, with Buddhist nationalists pressing the government *to enact laws to stem conversions to Christianity and prevent interfaith marriages. *
> 
> 
> In 2016, Myanmar held its first democratic elections in a quarter-century. During the campaign period, the army continued attacks on ethnic minorities. In addition, "an organization of Buddhist radical monks (Ma Ba Tha) increased their campaigns against religious minorities and successfully helped introduce four laws for the 'Protection of Race and Religion,' building insurmountable hurdles for conversions and religiously mixed marriages."
> 
> 
> In Sri Lanka, a campaign of violence is being waged against Christian believers. According to Release International, *Christians are targeted by Buddhist monks and the government.* Worship services have been disbanded and churches closed. Monks have even prevented Christians from burying their dead in public cemeteries._​
> 
> Buddhists in Burma Attack, Injure Newly Converted Christians
> _About 150 angry Buddhists and monks this month attacked newly converted Christians in Burma (Myanmar), destroying their homes and property and injuring seven people. In Thi Taw village in northwest Burma’s Sagaing Region, the mob threw stones and broke into houses on July 6, two days after two families put their trust in Christ and left Buddhism, a local official told Morning Star News. Four women and three men who were hit with stones and sticks and suffered injuries on their heads, faces and backs._​
> Myanmar's Buddhist Persecutors of Christians and Muslims - by Lela Gilbert
> _There has never been a shortage of religious persecution in the East Asian country of Burma, also known as Myanmar. To the surprise of some westerners, the Buddhist country has been a brutal abuser of religious minorities for decades.
> 
> 
> *Christians have long faced ongoing and terrible mistreatment at the hand of Myanmar’s authorities.* In fact, since 1999, the United States Commission on International Religious Freedom (USCIRF) has declared Myanmar a “Country of Particular Concern” (CPC) in its annual reports because of its violent practices, lawless abuses, and discriminatory treatment of non-Buddhists. *The regime has used fines, imprisonment, forced conversions, starvation, gang rape, and child abuse to oppress Christians*._​
> And, many might not be aware of it, but one of the biggest blocks of refugees into the US are Christian Burmese, fleeing the persecution of this regime.
Click to expand...

After a post like that I can only gather you hate Buddhists. But I am sure if you say you are only telling the truth and you do not hate them. Why wouldn't people telling the truth about Islam be afforded the same courtesy?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please share . " What you believe it takes to make a buddhist angry enough to do such a thing ?  Are such actions part of a buddhist creed ? "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are humans, and like all humans - *they can be just as violent, close minded, and intolerant as every other religion*.
> 
> The darker side of Buddhism
> 
> Buddhist Persecution of Christians on the Rise
> _"In the West, Buddhism is synonymous with peace, compassion, wisdom and ecumenical brotherhood," observes Vaticanista Sandro Magister. "Moreover, Buddhism has a reputation as a persecuted religion, and Tibet is the emblem of this."
> 
> *"In almost all of the Asian states in which Buddhism is the majority religion," Magister notes, "there is cruel religious repression. And this strikes all of the non-Buddhist religions."  *But in recent years, reports have emerged containing "striking evidence of a contrary nature."
> 
> In Myanmar, 80–90 percent of the population adheres to Buddhism. *The country ranks 23rd on Open Doors USA's World Watch List of countries most hostile to Christians*.
> 
> 
> Christians make up roughly 8.5 percent of Myanmar's population, but according to a 2016 report by Christian Aid Mission, "Professing allegiance to Christ alone is seen as angering the very spirits both villagers and urban dwellers hope to placate."
> 
> 
> Nationalist religious movements have increased in Myanmar in recent years, with Buddhist nationalists pressing the government *to enact laws to stem conversions to Christianity and prevent interfaith marriages. *
> 
> 
> In 2016, Myanmar held its first democratic elections in a quarter-century. During the campaign period, the army continued attacks on ethnic minorities. In addition, "an organization of Buddhist radical monks (Ma Ba Tha) increased their campaigns against religious minorities and successfully helped introduce four laws for the 'Protection of Race and Religion,' building insurmountable hurdles for conversions and religiously mixed marriages."
> 
> 
> In Sri Lanka, a campaign of violence is being waged against Christian believers. According to Release International, *Christians are targeted by Buddhist monks and the government.* Worship services have been disbanded and churches closed. Monks have even prevented Christians from burying their dead in public cemeteries._​
> 
> Buddhists in Burma Attack, Injure Newly Converted Christians
> _About 150 angry Buddhists and monks this month attacked newly converted Christians in Burma (Myanmar), destroying their homes and property and injuring seven people. In Thi Taw village in northwest Burma’s Sagaing Region, the mob threw stones and broke into houses on July 6, two days after two families put their trust in Christ and left Buddhism, a local official told Morning Star News. Four women and three men who were hit with stones and sticks and suffered injuries on their heads, faces and backs._​
> Myanmar's Buddhist Persecutors of Christians and Muslims - by Lela Gilbert
> _There has never been a shortage of religious persecution in the East Asian country of Burma, also known as Myanmar. To the surprise of some westerners, the Buddhist country has been a brutal abuser of religious minorities for decades.
> 
> 
> *Christians have long faced ongoing and terrible mistreatment at the hand of Myanmar’s authorities.* In fact, since 1999, the United States Commission on International Religious Freedom (USCIRF) has declared Myanmar a “Country of Particular Concern” (CPC) in its annual reports because of its violent practices, lawless abuses, and discriminatory treatment of non-Buddhists. *The regime has used fines, imprisonment, forced conversions, starvation, gang rape, and child abuse to oppress Christians*._​
> And, many might not be aware of it, but one of the biggest blocks of refugees into the US are Christian Burmese, fleeing the persecution of this regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After a post like that I can only gather you hate Buddhists. But I am sure if you say you are only telling the truth and you do not hate them. Why wouldn't people telling the truth about Islam be afforded the same courtesy?
Click to expand...


I actually like many elements of Buddhism.  But I'm not willfully blind to the dark side of many religions including Islam.  All religions have good and bad, and a Golden Rule.

There is a difference between being truthful and critical and demonizing.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> To practice Islam is to say that Muslims are superior. The way the practice their religion is eternal war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many religions think they are personally superior - in fact, aren't Jews often attacked over "calling themselves" the "chosen" ones?  (which in itself is a distortion).  Don't Christians consider themselves superior to the heathens?  History has shown plenty of examples of that belief.  I don't know about Buddhists or Hindu's or Taoists ...but I kind of think a lot of athiests consider themselves superior to "believers" of any faith...but particularly Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dense are you? I do not care about other religions unless they start pulling the same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even care about them when they DO pull the same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That still has nothing to do with what Islam obligates its followers to do. *Other religions are not at eternal war.* And your emoticon shows you don't care about that either.
> 
> You are enabling a religion that says to kill or subdue everyone. And you refuse to believe how many Muslims take this very seriously. You do not want the genocide to stop. Again, shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Neither is Islam.*  Shame on you.
> 
> If all those Muslims took "this very seriously" - the whole world would be Muslim by now.  Your logic, or at best your understanding of Islam is very faulty
Click to expand...

*Neither is Islam
It sure is, would you like to see the verses that prove it? And I think I have asked you before what do you think is the most important thing to know about Islam? I would think that would be they intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic. And that includes using terror. What else is there to understand?

You have an enemy of free will and freedom of choice. How can't you condemn it?*


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many religions think they are personally superior - in fact, aren't Jews often attacked over "calling themselves" the "chosen" ones?  (which in itself is a distortion).  Don't Christians consider themselves superior to the heathens?  History has shown plenty of examples of that belief.  I don't know about Buddhists or Hindu's or Taoists ...but I kind of think a lot of athiests consider themselves superior to "believers" of any faith...but particularly Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> How dense are you? I do not care about other religions unless they start pulling the same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even care about them when they DO pull the same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That still has nothing to do with what Islam obligates its followers to do. *Other religions are not at eternal war.* And your emoticon shows you don't care about that either.
> 
> You are enabling a religion that says to kill or subdue everyone. And you refuse to believe how many Muslims take this very seriously. You do not want the genocide to stop. Again, shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Neither is Islam.*  Shame on you.
> 
> If all those Muslims took "this very seriously" - the whole world would be Muslim by now.  Your logic, or at best your understanding of Islam is very faulty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Neither is Islam
> It sure is, would you like to see the verses that prove it? And I think I have asked you before what do you think is the most important thing to know about Islam? I would think that would be they intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic. And that includes using terror. What else is there to understand?
> 
> You have an enemy of free will and freedom of choice. How can't you condemn it?*
Click to expand...



You and I have gotten into "verse wars" before in other threads - I've presented my arguments with sources to support them, on both verses and on what abrogation means.  I'm not going to repeat it because you aren't interested in hearing it.

Let's be logical here, if "they" intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic, "they" would have done so centuries ago.  But "they" didn't.  Therefore there is something wrong about your understanding gof "them".


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> To practice Islam is to say that Muslims are superior. The way the practice their religion is eternal war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many religions think they are personally superior - in fact, aren't Jews often attacked over "calling themselves" the "chosen" ones?  (which in itself is a distortion).  Don't Christians consider themselves superior to the heathens?  History has shown plenty of examples of that belief.  I don't know about Buddhists or Hindu's or Taoists ...but I kind of think a lot of athiests consider themselves superior to "believers" of any faith...but particularly Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dense are you? I do not care about other religions unless they start pulling the same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even care about them when they DO pull the same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Become a Christian or I'll chop off your head, words I've never heard this century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what the Buddhists were saying when they were chopping of the heads of Rohinga children...
Click to expand...

Again, you are joking about genocide and then confuse people by accusing them of supporting what you think is funny?

You getting the idea?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dense are you? I do not care about other religions unless they start pulling the same shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even care about them when they DO pull the same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That still has nothing to do with what Islam obligates its followers to do. *Other religions are not at eternal war.* And your emoticon shows you don't care about that either.
> 
> You are enabling a religion that says to kill or subdue everyone. And you refuse to believe how many Muslims take this very seriously. You do not want the genocide to stop. Again, shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Neither is Islam.*  Shame on you.
> 
> If all those Muslims took "this very seriously" - the whole world would be Muslim by now.  Your logic, or at best your understanding of Islam is very faulty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Neither is Islam
> It sure is, would you like to see the verses that prove it? And I think I have asked you before what do you think is the most important thing to know about Islam? I would think that would be they intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic. And that includes using terror. What else is there to understand?
> 
> You have an enemy of free will and freedom of choice. How can't you condemn it?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I have gotten into "verse wars" before in other threads - I've presented my arguments with sources to support them, on both verses and on what abrogation means.  I'm not going to repeat it because you aren't interested in hearing it.
> 
> Let's be logical here, if "they" intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic, "they" would have done so centuries ago.  But "they" didn't.  Therefore there is something wrong about your understanding gof "them".
Click to expand...

No, they were stopped militarily. And their backwards culture left them in the industrial and technical dust. Oil money revived jihad on a large scale and continues to fund Islamic terror.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many religions think they are personally superior - in fact, aren't Jews often attacked over "calling themselves" the "chosen" ones?  (which in itself is a distortion).  Don't Christians consider themselves superior to the heathens?  History has shown plenty of examples of that belief.  I don't know about Buddhists or Hindu's or Taoists ...but I kind of think a lot of athiests consider themselves superior to "believers" of any faith...but particularly Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> How dense are you? I do not care about other religions unless they start pulling the same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even care about them when they DO pull the same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Become a Christian or I'll chop off your head, words I've never heard this century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what the Buddhists were saying when they were chopping of the heads of Rohinga children...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you are joking about genocide and then confuse people by accusing them of supporting what you think is funny?
> 
> You getting the idea?
Click to expand...


Surely you understand sarcasm?


----------



## Lastamender

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> You don't even care about them when they DO pull the same shit.
> 
> 
> 
> That still has nothing to do with what Islam obligates its followers to do. *Other religions are not at eternal war.* And your emoticon shows you don't care about that either.
> 
> You are enabling a religion that says to kill or subdue everyone. And you refuse to believe how many Muslims take this very seriously. You do not want the genocide to stop. Again, shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Neither is Islam.*  Shame on you.
> 
> If all those Muslims took "this very seriously" - the whole world would be Muslim by now.  Your logic, or at best your understanding of Islam is very faulty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Neither is Islam
> It sure is, would you like to see the verses that prove it? And I think I have asked you before what do you think is the most important thing to know about Islam? I would think that would be they intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic. And that includes using terror. What else is there to understand?
> 
> You have an enemy of free will and freedom of choice. How can't you condemn it?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I have gotten into "verse wars" before in other threads - I've presented my arguments with sources to support them, on both verses and on what abrogation means.  I'm not going to repeat it because you aren't interested in hearing it.
> 
> Let's be logical here, if "they" intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic, "they" would have done so centuries ago.  But "they" didn't.  Therefore there is something wrong about your understanding gof "them".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they were stopped militarily. And their backwards culture left them in the industrial and technical dust. Oil money revived jihad on a large scale and continues to fund Islamic terror.
Click to expand...


And there is nothing wrong with my understanding and you saying they(Islam) ever had the power to conquer all is a lie. Just another piss poor and laughable excuse.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> You don't even care about them when they DO pull the same shit.
> 
> 
> 
> That still has nothing to do with what Islam obligates its followers to do. *Other religions are not at eternal war.* And your emoticon shows you don't care about that either.
> 
> You are enabling a religion that says to kill or subdue everyone. And you refuse to believe how many Muslims take this very seriously. You do not want the genocide to stop. Again, shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Neither is Islam.*  Shame on you.
> 
> If all those Muslims took "this very seriously" - the whole world would be Muslim by now.  Your logic, or at best your understanding of Islam is very faulty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Neither is Islam
> It sure is, would you like to see the verses that prove it? And I think I have asked you before what do you think is the most important thing to know about Islam? I would think that would be they intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic. And that includes using terror. What else is there to understand?
> 
> You have an enemy of free will and freedom of choice. How can't you condemn it?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I have gotten into "verse wars" before in other threads - I've presented my arguments with sources to support them, on both verses and on what abrogation means.  I'm not going to repeat it because you aren't interested in hearing it.
> 
> Let's be logical here, if "they" intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic, "they" would have done so centuries ago.  But "they" didn't.  Therefore there is something wrong about your understanding gof "them".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they were stopped militarily. And their backwards culture left them in the industrial and technical dust. Oil money revived jihad on a large scale and continues to fund Islamic terror.
Click to expand...


Muslims around the world have been living peacefully for centuries.  They weren't stopped militarily anymore than Christianity was.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dense are you? I do not care about other religions unless they start pulling the same shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even care about them when they DO pull the same shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Become a Christian or I'll chop off your head, words I've never heard this century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what the Buddhists were saying when they were chopping of the heads of Rohinga children...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you are joking about genocide and then confuse people by accusing them of supporting what you think is funny?
> 
> You getting the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand sarcasm?
Click to expand...

That's ironic.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> That still has nothing to do with what Islam obligates its followers to do. *Other religions are not at eternal war.* And your emoticon shows you don't care about that either.
> 
> You are enabling a religion that says to kill or subdue everyone. And you refuse to believe how many Muslims take this very seriously. You do not want the genocide to stop. Again, shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Neither is Islam.*  Shame on you.
> 
> If all those Muslims took "this very seriously" - the whole world would be Muslim by now.  Your logic, or at best your understanding of Islam is very faulty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Neither is Islam
> It sure is, would you like to see the verses that prove it? And I think I have asked you before what do you think is the most important thing to know about Islam? I would think that would be they intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic. And that includes using terror. What else is there to understand?
> 
> You have an enemy of free will and freedom of choice. How can't you condemn it?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I have gotten into "verse wars" before in other threads - I've presented my arguments with sources to support them, on both verses and on what abrogation means.  I'm not going to repeat it because you aren't interested in hearing it.
> 
> Let's be logical here, if "they" intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic, "they" would have done so centuries ago.  But "they" didn't.  Therefore there is something wrong about your understanding gof "them".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they were stopped militarily. And their backwards culture left them in the industrial and technical dust. Oil money revived jihad on a large scale and continues to fund Islamic terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with my understanding and you saying they(Islam) ever had the power to conquer all is a lie. Just another piss poor and laughable excuse.
Click to expand...


Almost 2 Billion people can create a shitload of bloodshed around the world if they were as horrific as you claim


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> That still has nothing to do with what Islam obligates its followers to do. *Other religions are not at eternal war.* And your emoticon shows you don't care about that either.
> 
> You are enabling a religion that says to kill or subdue everyone. And you refuse to believe how many Muslims take this very seriously. You do not want the genocide to stop. Again, shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Neither is Islam.*  Shame on you.
> 
> If all those Muslims took "this very seriously" - the whole world would be Muslim by now.  Your logic, or at best your understanding of Islam is very faulty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Neither is Islam
> It sure is, would you like to see the verses that prove it? And I think I have asked you before what do you think is the most important thing to know about Islam? I would think that would be they intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic. And that includes using terror. What else is there to understand?
> 
> You have an enemy of free will and freedom of choice. How can't you condemn it?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I have gotten into "verse wars" before in other threads - I've presented my arguments with sources to support them, on both verses and on what abrogation means.  I'm not going to repeat it because you aren't interested in hearing it.
> 
> Let's be logical here, if "they" intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic, "they" would have done so centuries ago.  But "they" didn't.  Therefore there is something wrong about your understanding gof "them".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they were stopped militarily. And their backwards culture left them in the industrial and technical dust. Oil money revived jihad on a large scale and continues to fund Islamic terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims around the world have been living peacefully for centuries.  They weren't stopped militarily anymore than Christianity was.
Click to expand...


Maybe because Christianity is compatible with freedom, Islam is not.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Neither is Islam.*  Shame on you.
> 
> If all those Muslims took "this very seriously" - the whole world would be Muslim by now.  Your logic, or at best your understanding of Islam is very faulty
> 
> 
> 
> *Neither is Islam
> It sure is, would you like to see the verses that prove it? And I think I have asked you before what do you think is the most important thing to know about Islam? I would think that would be they intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic. And that includes using terror. What else is there to understand?
> 
> You have an enemy of free will and freedom of choice. How can't you condemn it?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I have gotten into "verse wars" before in other threads - I've presented my arguments with sources to support them, on both verses and on what abrogation means.  I'm not going to repeat it because you aren't interested in hearing it.
> 
> Let's be logical here, if "they" intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic, "they" would have done so centuries ago.  But "they" didn't.  Therefore there is something wrong about your understanding gof "them".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they were stopped militarily. And their backwards culture left them in the industrial and technical dust. Oil money revived jihad on a large scale and continues to fund Islamic terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with my understanding and you saying they(Islam) ever had the power to conquer all is a lie. Just another piss poor and laughable excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 2 Billion people can create a shitload of bloodshed around the world if they were as horrific as you claim
Click to expand...

Not when half are dirt poor(well over half) and illiterate(almost exactly half). Another stupid excuse that takes absolutely no thought on anyone's part to dismiss.


----------



## Coyote

Meanwhile we have Buddhists persecuting and slaughtering minorities in their countries.


Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Neither is Islam
> It sure is, would you like to see the verses that prove it? And I think I have asked you before what do you think is the most important thing to know about Islam? I would think that would be they intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic. And that includes using terror. What else is there to understand?
> 
> You have an enemy of free will and freedom of choice. How can't you condemn it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I have gotten into "verse wars" before in other threads - I've presented my arguments with sources to support them, on both verses and on what abrogation means.  I'm not going to repeat it because you aren't interested in hearing it.
> 
> Let's be logical here, if "they" intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic, "they" would have done so centuries ago.  But "they" didn't.  Therefore there is something wrong about your understanding gof "them".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they were stopped militarily. And their backwards culture left them in the industrial and technical dust. Oil money revived jihad on a large scale and continues to fund Islamic terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with my understanding and you saying they(Islam) ever had the power to conquer all is a lie. Just another piss poor and laughable excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 2 Billion people can create a shitload of bloodshed around the world if they were as horrific as you claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Not when half are dirt poor(well over half) and illiterate(almost exactly half)*. Another stupid excuse that takes absolutely no thought on anyone's part to dismiss.
Click to expand...


You know...that's actually kind of .... stupid.

It doesn't take much literacy or wealth to have a violent uprising.  Ponder that while you study history.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Neither is Islam.*  Shame on you.
> 
> If all those Muslims took "this very seriously" - the whole world would be Muslim by now.  Your logic, or at best your understanding of Islam is very faulty
> 
> 
> 
> *Neither is Islam
> It sure is, would you like to see the verses that prove it? And I think I have asked you before what do you think is the most important thing to know about Islam? I would think that would be they intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic. And that includes using terror. What else is there to understand?
> 
> You have an enemy of free will and freedom of choice. How can't you condemn it?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I have gotten into "verse wars" before in other threads - I've presented my arguments with sources to support them, on both verses and on what abrogation means.  I'm not going to repeat it because you aren't interested in hearing it.
> 
> Let's be logical here, if "they" intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic, "they" would have done so centuries ago.  But "they" didn't.  Therefore there is something wrong about your understanding gof "them".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they were stopped militarily. And their backwards culture left them in the industrial and technical dust. Oil money revived jihad on a large scale and continues to fund Islamic terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims around the world have been living peacefully for centuries.  They weren't stopped militarily anymore than Christianity was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because Christianity is compatible with freedom, Islam is not.
Click to expand...


Not really.  Secularism is. Christianity...like it's sibling religions, requires absolute obedience.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Meanwhile we have Buddhists persecuting and slaughtering minorities in their countries.
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and I have gotten into "verse wars" before in other threads - I've presented my arguments with sources to support them, on both verses and on what abrogation means.  I'm not going to repeat it because you aren't interested in hearing it.
> 
> Let's be logical here, if "they" intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic, "they" would have done so centuries ago.  But "they" didn't.  Therefore there is something wrong about your understanding gof "them".
> 
> 
> 
> No, they were stopped militarily. And their backwards culture left them in the industrial and technical dust. Oil money revived jihad on a large scale and continues to fund Islamic terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with my understanding and you saying they(Islam) ever had the power to conquer all is a lie. Just another piss poor and laughable excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 2 Billion people can create a shitload of bloodshed around the world if they were as horrific as you claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Not when half are dirt poor(well over half) and illiterate(almost exactly half)*. Another stupid excuse that takes absolutely no thought on anyone's part to dismiss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know...that's actually kind of .... stupid.
> 
> It doesn't take much literacy or wealth to have a violent uprising.  Ponder that while you study history.
Click to expand...


It does take stupid people to import them.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Neither is Islam
> It sure is, would you like to see the verses that prove it? And I think I have asked you before what do you think is the most important thing to know about Islam? I would think that would be they intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic. And that includes using terror. What else is there to understand?
> 
> You have an enemy of free will and freedom of choice. How can't you condemn it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I have gotten into "verse wars" before in other threads - I've presented my arguments with sources to support them, on both verses and on what abrogation means.  I'm not going to repeat it because you aren't interested in hearing it.
> 
> Let's be logical here, if "they" intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic, "they" would have done so centuries ago.  But "they" didn't.  Therefore there is something wrong about your understanding gof "them".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they were stopped militarily. And their backwards culture left them in the industrial and technical dust. Oil money revived jihad on a large scale and continues to fund Islamic terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims around the world have been living peacefully for centuries.  They weren't stopped militarily anymore than Christianity was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because Christianity is compatible with freedom, Islam is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  Secularism is. Christianity...like it's sibling religions, requires absolute obedience.
Click to expand...

If it did, Christians would not forgive.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and I have gotten into "verse wars" before in other threads - I've presented my arguments with sources to support them, on both verses and on what abrogation means.  I'm not going to repeat it because you aren't interested in hearing it.
> 
> Let's be logical here, if "they" intend to destroy everything that is not Islamic, "they" would have done so centuries ago.  But "they" didn't.  Therefore there is something wrong about your understanding gof "them".
> 
> 
> 
> No, they were stopped militarily. And their backwards culture left them in the industrial and technical dust. Oil money revived jihad on a large scale and continues to fund Islamic terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims around the world have been living peacefully for centuries.  They weren't stopped militarily anymore than Christianity was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because Christianity is compatible with freedom, Islam is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  Secularism is. Christianity...like it's sibling religions, requires absolute obedience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it did, Christians would not forgive.
Click to expand...


Forgiveness and obedience are two completely different things.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they were stopped militarily. And their backwards culture left them in the industrial and technical dust. Oil money revived jihad on a large scale and continues to fund Islamic terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims around the world have been living peacefully for centuries.  They weren't stopped militarily anymore than Christianity was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because Christianity is compatible with freedom, Islam is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  Secularism is. Christianity...like it's sibling religions, requires absolute obedience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it did, Christians would not forgive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forgiveness and obedience are two completely different things.
Click to expand...

Your changing the subject.  But if you are obedient you will forgive, and if not obedient you will be forgiven. They are closer than you think. But you have demonstrated you don't think critically, so...................


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims around the world have been living peacefully for centuries.  They weren't stopped militarily anymore than Christianity was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because Christianity is compatible with freedom, Islam is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  Secularism is. Christianity...like it's sibling religions, requires absolute obedience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it did, Christians would not forgive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forgiveness and obedience are two completely different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your changing the subject.  But if you are obedient you will forgive, and if not obedient you will be forgiven. They are closer than you think. But you have demonstrated you don't think critically, so...................
Click to expand...


Good point, but you contradict yourself.  Christianity requires obedience to God (as do other religions) - and God says to forgive.  Forgiveness is obedience.

It's a good philosophy and like the Golden Rule...a common one.

_The reward of the evil is the evil thereof, but whosoever forgives and makes amends, his reward is upon God._


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because Christianity is compatible with freedom, Islam is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  Secularism is. Christianity...like it's sibling religions, requires absolute obedience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it did, Christians would not forgive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forgiveness and obedience are two completely different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your changing the subject.  But if you are obedient you will forgive, and if not obedient you will be forgiven. They are closer than you think. But you have demonstrated you don't think critically, so...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point, but you contradict yourself.  Christianity requires obedience to God (as do other religions) - and God says to forgive.  Forgiveness is obedience.
> 
> It's a good philosophy and like the Golden Rule...a common one.
> 
> _The reward of the evil is the evil thereof, but whosoever forgives and makes amends, his reward is upon God._
Click to expand...

There is no Golden rule in Islam. Again, dual ethics void it. Period.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  Secularism is. Christianity...like it's sibling religions, requires absolute obedience.
> 
> 
> 
> If it did, Christians would not forgive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forgiveness and obedience are two completely different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your changing the subject.  But if you are obedient you will forgive, and if not obedient you will be forgiven. They are closer than you think. But you have demonstrated you don't think critically, so...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point, but you contradict yourself.  Christianity requires obedience to God (as do other religions) - and God says to forgive.  Forgiveness is obedience.
> 
> It's a good philosophy and like the Golden Rule...a common one.
> 
> _The reward of the evil is the evil thereof, but whosoever forgives and makes amends, his reward is upon God._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no Golden rule in Islam. Again, dual ethics void it. Period.
Click to expand...


Only if you believe Jihad Watch and other hate sites.

Golden Rule in Islam | islam.ru


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it did, Christians would not forgive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgiveness and obedience are two completely different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your changing the subject.  But if you are obedient you will forgive, and if not obedient you will be forgiven. They are closer than you think. But you have demonstrated you don't think critically, so...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point, but you contradict yourself.  Christianity requires obedience to God (as do other religions) - and God says to forgive.  Forgiveness is obedience.
> 
> It's a good philosophy and like the Golden Rule...a common one.
> 
> _The reward of the evil is the evil thereof, but whosoever forgives and makes amends, his reward is upon God._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no Golden rule in Islam. Again, dual ethics void it. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you believe Jihad Watch and other hate sites.
> 
> Golden Rule in Islam | islam.ru
Click to expand...




> *Love for the Muslims, the believers, and the people of your house what you love for yourself; and hate for them and the people of your house what you hate for yourself, and then you will be a believer; be a good neighbor to whomever will be your neighbor among the people and you will be a Muslim.”*



See the first three words? And the last three. Dual ethic.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgiveness and obedience are two completely different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Your changing the subject.  But if you are obedient you will forgive, and if not obedient you will be forgiven. They are closer than you think. But you have demonstrated you don't think critically, so...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point, but you contradict yourself.  Christianity requires obedience to God (as do other religions) - and God says to forgive.  Forgiveness is obedience.
> 
> It's a good philosophy and like the Golden Rule...a common one.
> 
> _The reward of the evil is the evil thereof, but whosoever forgives and makes amends, his reward is upon God._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no Golden rule in Islam. Again, dual ethics void it. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you believe Jihad Watch and other hate sites.
> 
> Golden Rule in Islam | islam.ru
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love for the Muslims, the believers, and the people of your house what you love for yourself; and hate for them and the people of your house what you hate for yourself, and then you will be a believer; be a good neighbor to whomever will be your neighbor among the people and you will be a Muslim.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the first three words? And the last three. Dual ethic.
Click to expand...


An-Nawawi comments on this tradition, saying:

 الأولىأنيحملذلكعلىعمومالأخوةحتىيشملالكافروالمسلمفيحبلأخيهالكافرمايحبلنفسهمندخولهفيالإسلامكمايحبلأخيهالمسلمدوامهعلىالإسلامولهذاكانالدعاءبالهدايةللكافرمستحباوالمرادبالمحبةإرادةالخيروالمنفعةثمالمرادالمحبةالدينيةلاالمحبةالبشرية

_“It is better to interpret this *as brotherhood in general*, such that it *includes the disbeliever and the Muslim*. So he should love for his brother, the disbeliever, what he loves for himself which is his entering Islam, just as he should love for his brother Muslim that he remains in Islam. For this reason, it is recommended to supplicate for the disbeliever to be guided. The meaning of love here is an intention for good and benefit, and this meaning is religious love, not human love.” _[Sharh Arba’een An-Nawawi, Hadith Number 13]


----------



## Lastamender

.


> The golden rule, or the ethics of reciprocity, is an Islamic moral principle which calls upon* people *to treat others the way they would like to be treated.



They neglect to tell you to qualify as "people" you must be a Muslim.
Golden Rule in Islam | islam.ru


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your changing the subject.  But if you are obedient you will forgive, and if not obedient you will be forgiven. They are closer than you think. But you have demonstrated you don't think critically, so...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, but you contradict yourself.  Christianity requires obedience to God (as do other religions) - and God says to forgive.  Forgiveness is obedience.
> 
> It's a good philosophy and like the Golden Rule...a common one.
> 
> _The reward of the evil is the evil thereof, but whosoever forgives and makes amends, his reward is upon God._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no Golden rule in Islam. Again, dual ethics void it. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you believe Jihad Watch and other hate sites.
> 
> Golden Rule in Islam | islam.ru
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love for the Muslims, the believers, and the people of your house what you love for yourself; and hate for them and the people of your house what you hate for yourself, and then you will be a believer; be a good neighbor to whomever will be your neighbor among the people and you will be a Muslim.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the first three words? And the last three. Dual ethic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An-Nawawi comments on this tradition, saying:
> 
> الأولىأنيحملذلكعلىعمومالأخوةحتىيشملالكافروالمسلمفيحبلأخيهالكافرمايحبلنفسهمندخولهفيالإسلامكمايحبلأخيهالمسلمدوامهعلىالإسلامولهذاكانالدعاءبالهدايةللكافرمستحباوالمرادبالمحبةإرادةالخيروالمنفعةثمالمرادالمحبةالدينيةلاالمحبةالبشرية
> 
> _“It is better to interpret this *as brotherhood in general*, such that it *includes the disbeliever and the Muslim*. So he should love for his brother, the disbeliever, what he loves for himself which is his entering Islam, just as he should love for his brother Muslim that he remains in Islam. For this reason, it is recommended to supplicate for the disbeliever to be guided. The meaning of love here is an intention for good and benefit, and this meaning is religious
> “It is better to interpret this *as brotherhood in general*, such that it *includes the disbeliever and the Muslim*. So he should love for his brother, the disbeliever, what he loves for himself which is his entering Islam, just as he should love for his brother Muslim that he remains in Islam. For this reason, it is recommended to supplicate for the disbeliever to be guided. The meaning of love here is an intention for good and benefit, and this meaning is religious love, not human love.” [Sharh Arba’een An-Nawawi, Hadith Number 13]_
Click to expand...

_“It is better to interpret this *as brotherhood in general*, such that it *includes the disbeliever and the Muslim*. So he should love for his brother, *the disbeliever, what he loves for himself which is his entering Islam, *just as he should love for* his brother Muslim that he remains in Islam.* For this reason, it is recommended to supplicate for the disbeliever to be guided. The meaning of love here is an intention for good and benefit, and this meaning is *religious love, not human love.”* [Sharh Arba’een An-Nawawi, Hadith Number 13][/QUOTE]_

Did you not see those?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, but you contradict yourself.  Christianity requires obedience to God (as do other religions) - and God says to forgive.  Forgiveness is obedience.
> 
> It's a good philosophy and like the Golden Rule...a common one.
> 
> _The reward of the evil is the evil thereof, but whosoever forgives and makes amends, his reward is upon God._
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Golden rule in Islam. Again, dual ethics void it. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you believe Jihad Watch and other hate sites.
> 
> Golden Rule in Islam | islam.ru
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love for the Muslims, the believers, and the people of your house what you love for yourself; and hate for them and the people of your house what you hate for yourself, and then you will be a believer; be a good neighbor to whomever will be your neighbor among the people and you will be a Muslim.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the first three words? And the last three. Dual ethic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An-Nawawi comments on this tradition, saying:
> 
> الأولىأنيحملذلكعلىعمومالأخوةحتىيشملالكافروالمسلمفيحبلأخيهالكافرمايحبلنفسهمندخولهفيالإسلامكمايحبلأخيهالمسلمدوامهعلىالإسلامولهذاكانالدعاءبالهدايةللكافرمستحباوالمرادبالمحبةإرادةالخيروالمنفعةثمالمرادالمحبةالدينيةلاالمحبةالبشرية
> 
> _“It is better to interpret this *as brotherhood in general*, such that it *includes the disbeliever and the Muslim*. So he should love for his brother, the disbeliever, what he loves for himself which is his entering Islam, just as he should love for his brother Muslim that he remains in Islam. For this reason, it is recommended to supplicate for the disbeliever to be guided. The meaning of love here is an intention for good and benefit, and this meaning is religious
> “It is better to interpret this *as brotherhood in general*, such that it *includes the disbeliever and the Muslim*. So he should love for his brother, the disbeliever, what he loves for himself which is his entering Islam, just as he should love for his brother Muslim that he remains in Islam. For this reason, it is recommended to supplicate for the disbeliever to be guided. The meaning of love here is an intention for good and benefit, and this meaning is religious love, not human love.” [Sharh Arba’een An-Nawawi, Hadith Number 13]_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _“It is better to interpret this *as brotherhood in general*, such that it *includes the disbeliever and the Muslim*. So he should love for his brother, *the disbeliever, what he loves for himself which is his entering Islam, *just as he should love for* his brother Muslim that he remains in Islam.* For this reason, it is recommended to supplicate for the disbeliever to be guided. The meaning of love here is an intention for good and benefit, and this meaning is *religious love, not human love.”* [Sharh Arba’een An-Nawawi, Hadith Number 13]_
Click to expand...


Did you not see those?[/QUOTE]
Yes.  Do you not see the parallel to Christianity? That their greatest love is to see their fellows experience the love of God through Christ?  It is not loving a disbeliever because he is a disbeliever but in hopes of he will one day join them in Christ and experience the love they know.  Agape not Eros.

Comparative Religions...best course I ever took.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Klingon Pushing Advantages "* 

** Granting Absolution From Consequence  **



Coyote said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please share . " What you believe it takes to make a buddhist angry enough to do such a thing ?  Are such actions part of a buddhist creed ? "
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are humans, and like all humans - *they can be just as violent, close minded, and intolerant as every other religion*.
> The darker side of Buddhism
Click to expand...

" Because they are humans " is provisional answer that ignores other contributing factors , one of which you mentioned as arrogance of belief . 

The qurayn institutionalizes the precepts for domination and advocates the utility of aggression ( illegitimate as well ) for the implementation of fictional ishmaelism . 

To promulgate its aggression requires only the means and the most concerning means is through its statistical incidence within a populace . 

Do you honestly believe that wherever a statistical majority , or even a statistical minority , of fictional ishmaelism adherents exist , that you would wish to live there or even contend with its hisbah in public policy ?  

** Blinders **



Coyote said:


> Neither is Islam.  Shame on you.
> If all those Muslims took "this very seriously" - the whole world would be Muslim by now.  Your logic, or at best your understanding of Islam is very faulty


There are limits to what is possible and it did not because it could not and not for a lack of expectation to " manifest it over all religion " .

The tenet of fictional ishmaelism is that of surah 47:35 " So do not weaken and call for peace while you are superior; and God is with you and will never deprive you of  the reward of] your deeds. " .

There is not any apologetic from its creed as it perceives that whatever is done to the non believer is better than what the non believer would do to itself .


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Golden rule in Islam. Again, dual ethics void it. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you believe Jihad Watch and other hate sites.
> 
> Golden Rule in Islam | islam.ru
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love for the Muslims, the believers, and the people of your house what you love for yourself; and hate for them and the people of your house what you hate for yourself, and then you will be a believer; be a good neighbor to whomever will be your neighbor among the people and you will be a Muslim.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the first three words? And the last three. Dual ethic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An-Nawawi comments on this tradition, saying:
> 
> الأولىأنيحملذلكعلىعمومالأخوةحتىيشملالكافروالمسلمفيحبلأخيهالكافرمايحبلنفسهمندخولهفيالإسلامكمايحبلأخيهالمسلمدوامهعلىالإسلامولهذاكانالدعاءبالهدايةللكافرمستحباوالمرادبالمحبةإرادةالخيروالمنفعةثمالمرادالمحبةالدينيةلاالمحبةالبشرية
> 
> _“It is better to interpret this *as brotherhood in general*, such that it *includes the disbeliever and the Muslim*. So he should love for his brother, the disbeliever, what he loves for himself which is his entering Islam, just as he should love for his brother Muslim that he remains in Islam. For this reason, it is recommended to supplicate for the disbeliever to be guided. The meaning of love here is an intention for good and benefit, and this meaning is religious
> “It is better to interpret this *as brotherhood in general*, such that it *includes the disbeliever and the Muslim*. So he should love for his brother, the disbeliever, what he loves for himself which is his entering Islam, just as he should love for his brother Muslim that he remains in Islam. For this reason, it is recommended to supplicate for the disbeliever to be guided. The meaning of love here is an intention for good and benefit, and this meaning is religious love, not human love.” [Sharh Arba’een An-Nawawi, Hadith Number 13]_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _“It is better to interpret this *as brotherhood in general*, such that it *includes the disbeliever and the Muslim*. So he should love for his brother, *the disbeliever, what he loves for himself which is his entering Islam, *just as he should love for* his brother Muslim that he remains in Islam.* For this reason, it is recommended to supplicate for the disbeliever to be guided. The meaning of love here is an intention for good and benefit, and this meaning is *religious love, not human love.”* [Sharh Arba’een An-Nawawi, Hadith Number 13]_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you not see those?
Click to expand...




> Yes.  Do you not see the parallel to Christianity? That their greatest love is to see their fellows experience the love of God through Christ?  It is not loving a disbeliever because he is a disbeliever but in hopes of he will one day join them in Christ and experience the love they know.  Agape not Eros.




Is that where you learned to apologize for Islam? It is clear in Islam unbelievers are not considered human. It is made quite clear not to take any unbeliever as a friend. And also that the unbeliever should be humiliated.

No Golden rule would do that to any human being, but apparently Islam's can? Nope. No Golden Rule in Islam for non-Muslims.


----------



## Lastamender

Why is that post 647 funny Coyote? Be specific.


----------



## Syriusly

Still waiting for anyone to condemn the rape and murder of the Rohinga- other than Coyote and myself.


----------



## Lastamender

Syriusly said:


> Still waiting for anyone to condemn the rape and murder of the Rohinga- other than Coyote and myself.


Everyone has tried to answer your loaded questions. You keep waiting for Islam to change, so what some of have said is no longer the truth, get back to us when it happens.

Coyote left her usual "funny" and ran away. Why do you think that is? It was because she knows Islam is what I say it is and I have proven it every time I get her bullshit answers.


Funny.


----------



## Coyote

If one opposes genocide...then one must oppose what Myanmar is doing to its ethnic Rohinga minority which is widely acknowledged to be genocide.  You can’t hide behind the “right of the state” when the state is conducting genocide and still oppose it.

THAT is what I don’t understand Lastmender.

Am I wrong in that interpretation of your statements?  I looked at your posts and maybe I missed it, this thread has gotten lengthy...have you ever condemned what Myanmar is doing?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for anyone to condemn the rape and murder of the Rohinga- other than Coyote and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has tried to answer your loaded questions. You keep waiting for Islam to change, so what some of have said is no longer the truth, get back to us when it happens.
> 
> Coyote left her usual "funny" and ran away. Why do you think that is? It was because she knows Islam is what I say it is and I have proven it every time I get her bullshit answers.
> 
> 
> Funny.
Click to expand...

It is funny because you complain about people insulting you but there you were lobbing insults.  I actually attempted to answer you seriously for several posts.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> If one opposes genocide...then one must oppose what Myanmar is doing to its ethnic Rohinga minority which is widely acknowledged to be genocide.
> 
> THAT is what I don’t understand Lastmender.
> 
> Am I wrong in that interpretation of your statements?  I looked at your posts and maybe I missed it, this thread has gotten lengthy...have you ever condemned what Myanmar is doing?





> You can’t hide behind the “right of the state” when the state is conducting genocide and still oppose it.



I am not hiding behind anything. I still say they have the right to keep more Islam out of their country. Do you question the doctrine of  Islam that clearly condones terror? I have not even see you admit it. We will play your game.

Does Islam condone terror to advance the religion?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for anyone to condemn the rape and murder of the Rohinga- other than Coyote and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has tried to answer your loaded questions. You keep waiting for Islam to change, so what some of have said is no longer the truth, get back to us when it happens.
> 
> Coyote left her usual "funny" and ran away. Why do you think that is? It was because she knows Islam is what I say it is and I have proven it every time I get her bullshit answers.
> 
> 
> Funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is funny because you complain about people insulting you but there you were lobbing insults.  I actually attempted to answer you seriously for several posts.
Click to expand...

What insults Buttercup? Where do I insult anyone in the post you quoted?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one opposes genocide...then one must oppose what Myanmar is doing to its ethnic Rohinga minority which is widely acknowledged to be genocide.
> 
> THAT is what I don’t understand Lastmender.
> 
> Am I wrong in that interpretation of your statements?  I looked at your posts and maybe I missed it, this thread has gotten lengthy...have you ever condemned what Myanmar is doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t hide behind the “right of the state” when the state is conducting genocide and still oppose it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not hiding behind anything. I still say they have the right to keep more Islam out of their country. Do you question the doctrine of  Islam that clearly condone terror? I have not even see you admit it. We will play your game.
> 
> Does Islam condone terror to advance the religion?
Click to expand...

See that is what happens Lastmender.  Every time I try to get a straight answer and attempt to understand your view, you want to talk about the doctrine of Islam.  

How about we talk about we talk the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga?  Is it acceptable to you?

Let’s nail that down first since it is actually to topic, not religious doctrine.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for anyone to condemn the rape and murder of the Rohinga- other than Coyote and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has tried to answer your loaded questions. You keep waiting for Islam to change, so what some of have said is no longer the truth, get back to us when it happens.
> 
> Coyote left her usual "funny" and ran away. Why do you think that is? It was because she knows Islam is what I say it is and I have proven it every time I get her bullshit answers.
> 
> 
> Funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is funny because you complain about people insulting you but there you were lobbing insults.  I actually attempted to answer you seriously for several posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What insults Buttercup? Where do I insult anyone in the post you quoted?
Click to expand...

Well there you go again.  Or when you label opponents apologists. Or you talk about bullshit answers.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one opposes genocide...then one must oppose what Myanmar is doing to its ethnic Rohinga minority which is widely acknowledged to be genocide.
> 
> THAT is what I don’t understand Lastmender.
> 
> Am I wrong in that interpretation of your statements?  I looked at your posts and maybe I missed it, this thread has gotten lengthy...have you ever condemned what Myanmar is doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t hide behind the “right of the state” when the state is conducting genocide and still oppose it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not hiding behind anything. I still say they have the right to keep more Islam out of their country. Do you question the doctrine of  Islam that clearly condone terror? I have not even see you admit it. We will play your game.
> 
> Does Islam condone terror to advance the religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See that is what happens Lastmender.  Every time I try to get a straight answer and attempt to understand your view, *you want to talk about the doctrine of Islam.  *
> 
> How about we talk about we talk the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga?  Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Let’s nail that down first since it is actually to topic, not religious doctrine.
Click to expand...


What do you think causes these problems? Islam does. Myanmar is just a symptom of the cancer of Islam. 
And you are scared shitless of the truth about it.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one opposes genocide...then one must oppose what Myanmar is doing to its ethnic Rohinga minority which is widely acknowledged to be genocide.
> 
> THAT is what I don’t understand Lastmender.
> 
> Am I wrong in that interpretation of your statements?  I looked at your posts and maybe I missed it, this thread has gotten lengthy...have you ever condemned what Myanmar is doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t hide behind the “right of the state” when the state is conducting genocide and still oppose it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not hiding behind anything. I still say they have the right to keep more Islam out of their country. Do you question the doctrine of  Islam that clearly condone terror? I have not even see you admit it. We will play your game.
> 
> Does Islam condone terror to advance the religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See that is what happens Lastmender.  Every time I try to get a straight answer and attempt to understand your view, *you want to talk about the doctrine of Islam.  *
> 
> How about we talk about we talk the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga?  Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Let’s nail that down first since it is actually to topic, not religious doctrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think causes these problems? Islam does. Myanmar is just a symptom of the cancer of Islam.
> And you are scared shitless of the truth about it.
Click to expand...

Why can’t just answer the question that is asked?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one opposes genocide...then one must oppose what Myanmar is doing to its ethnic Rohinga minority which is widely acknowledged to be genocide.
> 
> THAT is what I don’t understand Lastmender.
> 
> Am I wrong in that interpretation of your statements?  I looked at your posts and maybe I missed it, this thread has gotten lengthy...have you ever condemned what Myanmar is doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t hide behind the “right of the state” when the state is conducting genocide and still oppose it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not hiding behind anything. I still say they have the right to keep more Islam out of their country. Do you question the doctrine of  Islam that clearly condone terror? I have not even see you admit it. We will play your game.
> 
> Does Islam condone terror to advance the religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See that is what happens Lastmender.  Every time I try to get a straight answer and attempt to understand your view, *you want to talk about the doctrine of Islam.  *
> 
> How about we talk about we talk the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga?  Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Let’s nail that down first since it is actually to topic, not religious doctrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think causes these problems? Islam does. Myanmar is just a symptom of the cancer of Islam.
> And you are scared shitless of the truth about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t just answer the question that is asked?
Click to expand...

.I have many times. Now you answer some of the questions the genocide brings up. Like has it happened before? and who did it?, and why they did it? I and others have those answers and you insist on saying the cause and effect of Islam has nothing to do with it.

Tell us another one.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one opposes genocide...then one must oppose what Myanmar is doing to its ethnic Rohinga minority which is widely acknowledged to be genocide.
> 
> THAT is what I don’t understand Lastmender.
> 
> Am I wrong in that interpretation of your statements?  I looked at your posts and maybe I missed it, this thread has gotten lengthy...have you ever condemned what Myanmar is doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t hide behind the “right of the state” when the state is conducting genocide and still oppose it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not hiding behind anything. I still say they have the right to keep more Islam out of their country. Do you question the doctrine of  Islam that clearly condone terror? I have not even see you admit it. We will play your game.
> 
> Does Islam condone terror to advance the religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See that is what happens Lastmender.  Every time I try to get a straight answer and attempt to understand your view, *you want to talk about the doctrine of Islam.  *
> 
> How about we talk about we talk the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga?  Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Let’s nail that down first since it is actually to topic, not religious doctrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think causes these problems? Islam does. Myanmar is just a symptom of the cancer of Islam.
> And you are scared shitless of the truth about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t just answer the question that is asked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .I have many times. Now you answer some of the questions the genocide brings up. Like has it happened before? and who did it?, and why they did it? I and others have those answers and you insist on saying the cause and effect of Islam has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Tell us another one.
Click to expand...


The question
How about we talk about we talk about the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga? Is it acceptable to you?

Where did you answer it?

Then I will be more then happy to answer your question above, but until then I am tired of the diversions.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not hiding behind anything. I still say they have the right to keep more Islam out of their country. Do you question the doctrine of  Islam that clearly condone terror? I have not even see you admit it. We will play your game.
> 
> Does Islam condone terror to advance the religion?
> 
> 
> 
> See that is what happens Lastmender.  Every time I try to get a straight answer and attempt to understand your view, *you want to talk about the doctrine of Islam.  *
> 
> How about we talk about we talk the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga?  Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Let’s nail that down first since it is actually to topic, not religious doctrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think causes these problems? Islam does. Myanmar is just a symptom of the cancer of Islam.
> And you are scared shitless of the truth about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t just answer the question that is asked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .I have many times. Now you answer some of the questions the genocide brings up. Like has it happened before? and who did it?, and why they did it? I and others have those answers and you insist on saying the cause and effect of Islam has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Tell us another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question
> How about we talk about we talk about the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga? Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Where did you answer it?
> 
> Then I will be more then happy to answer your question above, but until then I am tired of the diversions.
Click to expand...


I did, a couple of times, but you know that.


----------



## Lastamender

I am sure the thread will be closed soon, anymore information about Islam that cannot be dis-proven is taboo. Why is that?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> See that is what happens Lastmender.  Every time I try to get a straight answer and attempt to understand your view, *you want to talk about the doctrine of Islam.  *
> 
> How about we talk about we talk the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga?  Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Let’s nail that down first since it is actually to topic, not religious doctrine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think causes these problems? Islam does. Myanmar is just a symptom of the cancer of Islam.
> And you are scared shitless of the truth about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t just answer the question that is asked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .I have many times. Now you answer some of the questions the genocide brings up. Like has it happened before? and who did it?, and why they did it? I and others have those answers and you insist on saying the cause and effect of Islam has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Tell us another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question
> How about we talk about we talk about the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga? Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Where did you answer it?
> 
> Then I will be more then happy to answer your question above, but until then I am tired of the diversions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did, a couple of times, but you know that.
Click to expand...

Where?  What was your answer?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think causes these problems? Islam does. Myanmar is just a symptom of the cancer of Islam.
> And you are scared shitless of the truth about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t just answer the question that is asked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .I have many times. Now you answer some of the questions the genocide brings up. Like has it happened before? and who did it?, and why they did it? I and others have those answers and you insist on saying the cause and effect of Islam has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Tell us another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question
> How about we talk about we talk about the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga? Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Where did you answer it?
> 
> Then I will be more then happy to answer your question above, but until then I am tired of the diversions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did, a couple of times, but you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  What was your answer?
Click to expand...

My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.

That is a fact.


----------



## Coyote

[


Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t just answer the question that is asked?
> 
> 
> 
> .I have many times. Now you answer some of the questions the genocide brings up. Like has it happened before? and who did it?, and why they did it? I and others have those answers and you insist on saying the cause and effect of Islam has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Tell us another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question
> How about we talk about we talk about the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga? Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Where did you answer it?
> 
> Then I will be more then happy to answer your question above, but until then I am tired of the diversions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did, a couple of times, but you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  What was your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
Click to expand...


That is so indirect....

Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the thread will be closed soon, anymore information about Islam that cannot be dis-proven is taboo. Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> You might not have noticed but there are a lot of antimuslim threads up and running.  As is this one.  But if you
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> .I have many times. Now you answer some of the questions the genocide brings up. Like has it happened before? and who did it?, and why they did it? I and others have those answers and you insist on saying the cause and effect of Islam has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Tell us another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question
> How about we talk about we talk about the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga? Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Where did you answer it?
> 
> Then I will be more then happy to answer your question above, but until then I am tired of the diversions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did, a couple of times, but you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  What was your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
Click to expand...



Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated by the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Buddhists?

Answer that. It has been proven the Rohinga Muslims did those things.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the thread will be closed soon, anymore information about Islam that cannot be dis-proven is taboo. Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> You might not have noticed but there are a lot of antimuslim threads up and running.  As is this one.  But if you
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question
> How about we talk about we talk about the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga? Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Where did you answer it?
> 
> Then I will be more then happy to answer your question above, but until then I am tired of the diversions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did, a couple of times, but you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  What was your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated by the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Buddhists?
> 
> Answer that. It has been proven the Rohinga Muslims did those things.
Click to expand...

I asked you first.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the thread will be closed soon, anymore information about Islam that cannot be dis-proven is taboo. Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> You might not have noticed but there are a lot of antimuslim threads up and running.  As is this one.  But if you
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, a couple of times, but you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  What was your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated by the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Buddhists?
> 
> Answer that. It has been proven the Rohinga Muslims did those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you first.
Click to expand...

You asked me about Islamics committing genocide, when?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the thread will be closed soon, anymore information about Islam that cannot be dis-proven is taboo. Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> You might not have noticed but there are a lot of antimuslim threads up and running.  As is this one.  But if you
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where?  What was your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated by the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Buddhists?
> 
> Answer that. It has been proven the Rohinga Muslims did those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me about Islamics committing genocide, when?
Click to expand...

Can you just answer the question as I had asked it? Then I will be more then happy to answer your question.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the thread will be closed soon, anymore information about Islam that cannot be dis-proven is taboo. Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> You might not have noticed but there are a lot of antimuslim threads up and running.  As is this one.  But if you
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated by the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Buddhists?
> 
> Answer that. It has been proven the Rohinga Muslims did those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me about Islamics committing genocide, when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you just answer the question as I had asked it? Then I will be more then happy to answer your question.
Click to expand...

You won't answer anything, that is how we got here. I have answered you and you will not be satisfied until I say I approve of genocide. It isn't going to happen. Not that my support or anyone's would change what Islamic's are obligated to do, would it?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might not have noticed but there are a lot of antimuslim threads up and running.  As is this one.  But if you
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated by the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Buddhists?
> 
> Answer that. It has been proven the Rohinga Muslims did those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me about Islamics committing genocide, when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you just answer the question as I had asked it? Then I will be more then happy to answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't answer anything that is how we got here. I have answered you and you will not be satisfied until I say I approve of genocide. It isn't going to happen. Not that my support or anyone's would change what Islamic's are obligated to do, would it?
Click to expand...

No.i don’t want you to say you approve of genocide.  I would find it incredibly sad, that anyone would.

But I am trying to get at a real answer and I am puzzled why you can not just say that - yes, the genocide Myanmar is perpetrating on the Rohinga is wrong.  But you haven’t.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated by the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Buddhists?
> 
> Answer that. It has been proven the Rohinga Muslims did those things.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me about Islamics committing genocide, when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you just answer the question as I had asked it? Then I will be more then happy to answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't answer anything that is how we got here. I have answered you and you will not be satisfied until I say I approve of genocide. It isn't going to happen. Not that my support or anyone's would change what Islamic's are obligated to do, would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.i don’t want you to say you approve of genocide.  I would find it incredibly sad, that anyone would.
> 
> But I am trying to get at a real answer and I am puzzled why you can not just say that - yes, the genocide Myanmar is perpetrating on the Rohinga is wrong.  But you haven’t.
Click to expand...

Yes I have. Now I am saying it, I do not approve of genocide, and in the same breath, I do not approve of Islam.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you first.
> 
> 
> 
> You asked me about Islamics committing genocide, when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you just answer the question as I had asked it? Then I will be more then happy to answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't answer anything that is how we got here. I have answered you and you will not be satisfied until I say I approve of genocide. It isn't going to happen. Not that my support or anyone's would change what Islamic's are obligated to do, would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.i don’t want you to say you approve of genocide.  I would find it incredibly sad, that anyone would.
> 
> But I am trying to get at a real answer and I am puzzled why you can not just say that - yes, the genocide Myanmar is perpetrating on the Rohinga is wrong.  But you haven’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have. Now I am saying it, I do not approve of genocide, and in the same breath, I do not approve of Islam.
Click to expand...

Ok..then you do not approve of the genocide of the Rohinga?


----------



## Slyhunter

Syriusly said:


> Still waiting for anyone to condemn the rape and murder of the Rohinga- other than Coyote and myself.


Live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## Slyhunter

Coyote said:


> If one opposes genocide...then one must oppose what Myanmar is doing to its ethnic Rohinga minority which is widely acknowledged to be genocide.  You can’t hide behind the “right of the state” when the state is conducting genocide and still oppose it.
> 
> THAT is what I don’t understand Lastmender.
> 
> Am I wrong in that interpretation of your statements?  I looked at your posts and maybe I missed it, this thread has gotten lengthy...have you ever condemned what Myanmar is doing?


3 billion Muslims proves it isn't Genocide.
Wiping out all of a tribe to make room for progress is a necessary thing. It's called Evolution.


----------



## Slyhunter

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one opposes genocide...then one must oppose what Myanmar is doing to its ethnic Rohinga minority which is widely acknowledged to be genocide.
> 
> THAT is what I don’t understand Lastmender.
> 
> Am I wrong in that interpretation of your statements?  I looked at your posts and maybe I missed it, this thread has gotten lengthy...have you ever condemned what Myanmar is doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t hide behind the “right of the state” when the state is conducting genocide and still oppose it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not hiding behind anything. I still say they have the right to keep more Islam out of their country. Do you question the doctrine of  Islam that clearly condone terror? I have not even see you admit it. We will play your game.
> 
> Does Islam condone terror to advance the religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See that is what happens Lastmender.  Every time I try to get a straight answer and attempt to understand your view, you want to talk about the doctrine of Islam.
> 
> How about we talk about we talk the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga?  Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Let’s nail that down first since it is actually to topic, not religious doctrine.
Click to expand...

How about we talk about the cause, you know as in cause and effect. You are starting in the middle while ignoring what previously happened.


----------



## Slyhunter

Coyote said:


> [
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> .I have many times. Now you answer some of the questions the genocide brings up. Like has it happened before? and who did it?, and why they did it? I and others have those answers and you insist on saying the cause and effect of Islam has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Tell us another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question
> How about we talk about we talk about the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga? Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Where did you answer it?
> 
> Then I will be more then happy to answer your question above, but until then I am tired of the diversions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did, a couple of times, but you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  What was your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Slyhunter

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked me about Islamics committing genocide, when?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you just answer the question as I had asked it? Then I will be more then happy to answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't answer anything that is how we got here. I have answered you and you will not be satisfied until I say I approve of genocide. It isn't going to happen. Not that my support or anyone's would change what Islamic's are obligated to do, would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.i don’t want you to say you approve of genocide.  I would find it incredibly sad, that anyone would.
> 
> But I am trying to get at a real answer and I am puzzled why you can not just say that - yes, the genocide Myanmar is perpetrating on the Rohinga is wrong.  But you haven’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have. Now I am saying it, I do not approve of genocide, and in the same breath, I do not approve of Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok..then you do not approve of the genocide of the Rohinga?
Click to expand...

They are Islamics. It isn't Genocide.
They started it. Now they're crying they aren't winning.


----------



## Lastamender

Slyhunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question
> How about we talk about we talk about the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga? Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Where did you answer it?
> 
> Then I will be more then happy to answer your question above, but until then I am tired of the diversions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did, a couple of times, but you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  What was your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

Coyote has been waiting for that, she is going to be as happy as a chicken in a cornfield. Now your support will eclipse any possibility of getting to the truth. You will be condemned for your gut feelings, no actions necessary, and Islam will skate.


----------



## Slyhunter

Lastamender said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, a couple of times, but you know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Where?  What was your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote has been waiting for that, she is going to be as happy as a chicken in a cornfield. Now your support will eclipse any possibility of getting to the truth. You will be condemned for your gut feelings, no actions necessary, and Islam will skate.
Click to expand...

1. I dispute the use of the word Genocide in this case. They can all be killed and it wouldn't be Genocide.
2. I don't care He's another Russian paid troll spreading lies.


----------



## irosie91

Slyhunter said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where?  What was your answer?
> 
> 
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote has been waiting for that, she is going to be as happy as a chicken in a cornfield. Now your support will eclipse any possibility of getting to the truth. You will be condemned for your gut feelings, no actions necessary, and Islam will skate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I dispute the use of the word Genocide in this case. They can all be killed and it wouldn't be Genocide.
> 2. I don't care He's another Russian paid troll spreading lies.
Click to expand...


sly---not so----IF there were a genocide being committed upon the muslims of Myanmar----THAT WOULD 
DEFINITELY be an atrocity------I have failed to find evidence of a genocide--------ANYONE?   
COYOTE?         I am confused as to why the muslims of Myanmar are "starving"  ------are attempts
to provide aid being thwarted?      I is an old old lady with an unfortunately sharp memory.    I DO
recall that hindus from  EAST PAKISTAN were dropping in their tracks of STARVATION---as they
fled East Pakistan in 1971-------attempts to aid them were thwarted by west Pakistani soldiers---that
was an atrocity.   By what MEANS are the muslims of Myanmar being STARVED TO DEATH?   
anyone?.      A very interesting factoid of history is that STARVATION SIEGE is a big part of Islamic
"CONQUEST"    -------attacked populations were isolated either on islands or-----in the wilderness----
and STARVED.     In recent years it was two million biafrans-----mostly children---also circa  1970. 
Circa 1915 it was greeks and Armenians.    In 1947 it was the jewish city of EAST JERUSALEM---
THOSE EVENTS WERE-----genocides.    For you supporters of BDS-----that program goes all the way
back to 1950-----and was MOTIVATED AS AN ATTEMPTED STARVATION SIEGE------really----starvation
WAS THE GOAL----------COYOTE?  care to comment?.    A picture of one emaciated infant does not do it
for me------CHOLERA is endemic over there--------cholera does that


----------



## Coyote

Slyhunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question
> How about we talk about we talk about the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga? Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Where did you answer it?
> 
> Then I will be more then happy to answer your question above, but until then I am tired of the diversions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did, a couple of times, but you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  What was your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...



Thank you for finally answering the question.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, a couple of times, but you know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Where?  What was your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote has been waiting for that, she is going to be as happy as a chicken in a cornfield. Now your support will eclipse any possibility of getting to the truth. You will be condemned for your gut feelings, no actions necessary, and Islam will skate.
Click to expand...

No.  Not happy.  Just sad.  There is nothing to cheer about when some one supports genocide.  It is the worst atrocity man can do to his fellow man, and history is full of examples.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the thread will be closed soon, anymore information about Islam that cannot be dis-proven is taboo. Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> You might not have noticed but there are a lot of antimuslim threads up and running.  As is this one.  But if you
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question
> How about we talk about we talk about the genocide Myanmar is inflicting on the Rohinga? Is it acceptable to you?
> 
> Where did you answer it?
> 
> Then I will be more then happy to answer your question above, but until then I am tired of the diversions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did, a couple of times, but you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  What was your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated by the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Buddhists?
> 
> Answer that. It has been proven the Rohinga Muslims did those things.
Click to expand...


Ok, I said I will answer your question and I will.  Genocide is never an acceptable means.  Not for anyone.

Genocide has a specific definition, which I linked to earlier in the thread.  Given that, what genocide are the Rohinga perpetrating because I can’t find any references to such an act.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote has been waiting for that, she is going to be as happy as a chicken in a cornfield. Now your support will eclipse any possibility of getting to the truth. You will be condemned for your gut feelings, no actions necessary, and Islam will skate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I dispute the use of the word Genocide in this case. They can all be killed and it wouldn't be Genocide.
> 2. I don't care He's another Russian paid troll spreading lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sly---not so----IF there were a genocide being committed upon the muslims of Myanmar----THAT WOULD
> DEFINITELY be an atrocity------I have failed to find evidence of a genocide--------ANYONE?
> COYOTE?         I am confused as to why the muslims of Myanmar are "starving"  ------are attempts
> to provide aid being thwarted?      I is an old old lady with an unfortunately sharp memory.    I DO
> recall that hindus from  EAST PAKISTAN were dropping in their tracks of STARVATION---as they
> fled East Pakistan in 1971-------attempts to aid them were thwarted by west Pakistani soldiers---that
> was an atrocity.   By what MEANS are the muslims of Myanmar being STARVED TO DEATH?
> anyone?.      A very interesting factoid of history is that STARVATION SIEGE is a big part of Islamic
> "CONQUEST"    -------attacked populations were isolated either on islands or-----in the wilderness----
> and STARVED.     In recent years it was two million biafrans-----mostly children---also circa  1970.
> Circa 1915 it was greeks and Armenians.    In 1947 it was the jewish city of EAST JERUSALEM---
> THOSE EVENTS WERE-----genocides.    For you supporters of BDS-----that program goes all the way
> back to 1950-----and was MOTIVATED AS AN ATTEMPTED STARVATION SIEGE------really----starvation
> WAS THE GOAL----------COYOTE?  care to comment?.    A picture of one emaciated infant does not do it
> for me------CHOLERA is endemic over there--------cholera does that
Click to expand...

I have posted plenty of examples Rosie.  I am not going to repeat myself since regardless of what people are reporting you will choose not to believe it just like there were people who chose not to believe the Holocaust was happening, and just like the Turks today still won’t admit to the Armenian genocide.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote has been waiting for that, she is going to be as happy as a chicken in a cornfield. Now your support will eclipse any possibility of getting to the truth. You will be condemned for your gut feelings, no actions necessary, and Islam will skate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I dispute the use of the word Genocide in this case. They can all be killed and it wouldn't be Genocide.
> 2. I don't care He's another Russian paid troll spreading lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sly---not so----IF there were a genocide being committed upon the muslims of Myanmar----THAT WOULD
> DEFINITELY be an atrocity------I have failed to find evidence of a genocide--------ANYONE?
> COYOTE?         I am confused as to why the muslims of Myanmar are "starving"  ------are attempts
> to provide aid being thwarted?      I is an old old lady with an unfortunately sharp memory.    I DO
> recall that hindus from  EAST PAKISTAN were dropping in their tracks of STARVATION---as they
> fled East Pakistan in 1971-------attempts to aid them were thwarted by west Pakistani soldiers---that
> was an atrocity.   By what MEANS are the muslims of Myanmar being STARVED TO DEATH?
> anyone?.      A very interesting factoid of history is that STARVATION SIEGE is a big part of Islamic
> "CONQUEST"    -------attacked populations were isolated either on islands or-----in the wilderness----
> and STARVED.     In recent years it was two million biafrans-----mostly children---also circa  1970.
> Circa 1915 it was greeks and Armenians.    In 1947 it was the jewish city of EAST JERUSALEM---
> THOSE EVENTS WERE-----genocides.    For you supporters of BDS-----that program goes all the way
> back to 1950-----and was MOTIVATED AS AN ATTEMPTED STARVATION SIEGE------really----starvation
> WAS THE GOAL----------COYOTE?  care to comment?.    A picture of one emaciated infant does not do it
> for me------CHOLERA is endemic over there--------cholera does that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have posted plenty of examples Rosie.  I am not going to repeat myself since regardless of what people are reporting you will choose not to believe it just like there were people who chose not to believe the Holocaust was happening, and just like the Turks today still won’t admit to the Armenian genocide.
Click to expand...


when did you cite ANYTHING that is remotely credible?       the comments of some NGO ACTIVIST?   
The report of a  refugee IN BANGLADESH?        I am fully opened to ANYTHING THAT WORKS IN 
SUPPORT OF A CHARGE OF GENOCIDE-------Same as the charge of GENOCIDE IN GAZA------it ain't
happening------so I don't believe it.     I have no doubt that YOU believe the muslims that claim that the
muslims of  NEW YORK CITY are being subjected to genocide-----you engage in WISHFUL THINKING.  
How about the aphrodisiac chewing gum being fed to muslim girls?       polio vaccine that renders muslims
STERILE   (or WORSE----IMPOTENT)  ---------a little clue------the BDS program that your fellow jerks
support-----is-----strictly speaking ----AN ATTEMPTED GENOCIDE--------you want me to console you
over the fact that it   "DID NOT WORK OUT"  ?     (PS----child confiscation as in the dhimmi orphan law that
YOU DENIED ------is a weapon of genocide)


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where?  What was your answer?
> 
> 
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote has been waiting for that, she is going to be as happy as a chicken in a cornfield. Now your support will eclipse any possibility of getting to the truth. You will be condemned for your gut feelings, no actions necessary, and Islam will skate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Not happy.  Just sad.  There is nothing to cheer about when some one supports genocide.  It is the worst atrocity man can do to his fellow man, and history is full of examples.
Click to expand...

And those examples show Islam is responsible for multiple genocides and still obligates the complete extermination of the Jews. That is what is sad. Sadder, people who think Islam is not planning to do exactly that.

Do you condemn Islam for its hate of the Jews and the need to exterminate Jews? Do you condemn Islam for inspiring people to kill to please their God? And do you condemn Islam for paying terrorists families because they blew themselves up killing children and civilians?

And when so much of the holy literature( over half) of Islam is how to treat the non-Muslims how can you consider it a religion as opposed to a political ideology?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote has been waiting for that, she is going to be as happy as a chicken in a cornfield. Now your support will eclipse any possibility of getting to the truth. You will be condemned for your gut feelings, no actions necessary, and Islam will skate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Not happy.  Just sad.  There is nothing to cheer about when some one supports genocide.  It is the worst atrocity man can do to his fellow man, and history is full of examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And those examples show Islam is responsible for multiple genocides and still obligates the complete extermination of the Jews. That is what is sad. Sadder, people who think Islam is not planning to do exactly that.
> 
> Do you condemn Islam for its hate of the Jews and the need to exterminate Jews? Do you condemn Islam for inspiring people to kill to please their God? And do you condemn Islam for paying terrorists families because they blew themselves up killing children and civilians?
> 
> And when so much of the holy literature( over half) of Islam is how to treat the non-Muslims how can you consider it a religion as opposed to a political ideology?
Click to expand...

Icondemn genocide.  If you want to talk about specific examples, bring them up.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote has been waiting for that, she is going to be as happy as a chicken in a cornfield. Now your support will eclipse any possibility of getting to the truth. You will be condemned for your gut feelings, no actions necessary, and Islam will skate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Not happy.  Just sad.  There is nothing to cheer about when some one supports genocide.  It is the worst atrocity man can do to his fellow man, and history is full of examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And those examples show Islam is responsible for multiple genocides and still obligates the complete extermination of the Jews. That is what is sad. Sadder, people who think Islam is not planning to do exactly that.
> 
> Do you condemn Islam for its hate of the Jews and the need to exterminate Jews? Do you condemn Islam for inspiring people to kill to please their God? And do you condemn Islam for paying terrorists families because they blew themselves up killing children and civilians?
> 
> And when so much of the holy literature( over half) of Islam is how to treat the non-Muslims how can you consider it a religion as opposed to a political ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Icondemn genocide.  If you want to talk about specific examples, bring them up.
Click to expand...


Do you condemn Islam? The Koran fits the definition of hate speech. Surely you can condemn hate speech, sand in turn condemn the religion that teaches that hate.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote has been waiting for that, she is going to be as happy as a chicken in a cornfield. Now your support will eclipse any possibility of getting to the truth. You will be condemned for your gut feelings, no actions necessary, and Islam will skate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I dispute the use of the word Genocide in this case. They can all be killed and it wouldn't be Genocide.
> 2. I don't care He's another Russian paid troll spreading lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sly---not so----IF there were a genocide being committed upon the muslims of Myanmar----THAT WOULD
> DEFINITELY be an atrocity------I have failed to find evidence of a genocide--------ANYONE?
> COYOTE?         I am confused as to why the muslims of Myanmar are "starving"  ------are attempts
> to provide aid being thwarted?      I is an old old lady with an unfortunately sharp memory.    I DO
> recall that hindus from  EAST PAKISTAN were dropping in their tracks of STARVATION---as they
> fled East Pakistan in 1971-------attempts to aid them were thwarted by west Pakistani soldiers---that
> was an atrocity.   By what MEANS are the muslims of Myanmar being STARVED TO DEATH?
> anyone?.      A very interesting factoid of history is that STARVATION SIEGE is a big part of Islamic
> "CONQUEST"    -------attacked populations were isolated either on islands or-----in the wilderness----
> and STARVED.     In recent years it was two million biafrans-----mostly children---also circa  1970.
> Circa 1915 it was greeks and Armenians.    In 1947 it was the jewish city of EAST JERUSALEM---
> THOSE EVENTS WERE-----genocides.    For you supporters of BDS-----that program goes all the way
> back to 1950-----and was MOTIVATED AS AN ATTEMPTED STARVATION SIEGE------really----starvation
> WAS THE GOAL----------COYOTE?  care to comment?.    A picture of one emaciated infant does not do it
> for me------CHOLERA is endemic over there--------cholera does that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have posted plenty of examples Rosie.  I am not going to repeat myself since regardless of what people are reporting you will choose not to believe it just like there were people who chose not to believe the Holocaust was happening, and just like the Turks today still won’t admit to the Armenian genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did you cite ANYTHING that is remotely credible?       the comments of some NGO ACTIVIST?
> The report of a  refugee IN BANGLADESH?        I am fully opened to ANYTHING THAT WORKS IN
> SUPPORT OF A CHARGE OF GENOCIDE-------Same as the charge of GENOCIDE IN GAZA------it ain't
> happening------so I don't believe it.     I have no doubt that YOU believe the muslims that claim that the
> muslims of  NEW YORK CITY are being subjected to genocide-----you engage in WISHFUL THINKING.
> How about the aphrodisiac chewing gum being fed to muslim girls?       polio vaccine that renders muslims
> STERILE   (or WORSE----IMPOTENT)  ---------a little clue------the BDS program that your fellow jerks
> support-----is-----strictly speaking ----AN ATTEMPTED GENOCIDE--------you want me to console you
> over the fact that it   "DID NOT WORK OUT"  ?     (PS----child confiscation as in the dhimmi orphan law that
> YOU DENIED ------is a weapon of genocide)
Click to expand...

The reports of hundreds of thousands of refugees, journalists, ngo's, doctors etc.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote has been waiting for that, she is going to be as happy as a chicken in a cornfield. Now your support will eclipse any possibility of getting to the truth. You will be condemned for your gut feelings, no actions necessary, and Islam will skate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Not happy.  Just sad.  There is nothing to cheer about when some one supports genocide.  It is the worst atrocity man can do to his fellow man, and history is full of examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And those examples show Islam is responsible for multiple genocides and still obligates the complete extermination of the Jews. That is what is sad. Sadder, people who think Islam is not planning to do exactly that.
> 
> Do you condemn Islam for its hate of the Jews and the need to exterminate Jews? Do you condemn Islam for inspiring people to kill to please their God? And do you condemn Islam for paying terrorists families because they blew themselves up killing children and civilians?
> 
> And when so much of the holy literature( over half) of Islam is how to treat the non-Muslims how can you consider it a religion as opposed to a political ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Icondemn genocide.  If you want to talk about specific examples, bring them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you condemn Islam? The Koran fits the definition of hate speech. Surely you can condemn hate speech, sand in turn condemn the religion that teaches that hate.
Click to expand...

No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote has been waiting for that, she is going to be as happy as a chicken in a cornfield. Now your support will eclipse any possibility of getting to the truth. You will be condemned for your gut feelings, no actions necessary, and Islam will skate.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I dispute the use of the word Genocide in this case. They can all be killed and it wouldn't be Genocide.
> 2. I don't care He's another Russian paid troll spreading lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sly---not so----IF there were a genocide being committed upon the muslims of Myanmar----THAT WOULD
> DEFINITELY be an atrocity------I have failed to find evidence of a genocide--------ANYONE?
> COYOTE?         I am confused as to why the muslims of Myanmar are "starving"  ------are attempts
> to provide aid being thwarted?      I is an old old lady with an unfortunately sharp memory.    I DO
> recall that hindus from  EAST PAKISTAN were dropping in their tracks of STARVATION---as they
> fled East Pakistan in 1971-------attempts to aid them were thwarted by west Pakistani soldiers---that
> was an atrocity.   By what MEANS are the muslims of Myanmar being STARVED TO DEATH?
> anyone?.      A very interesting factoid of history is that STARVATION SIEGE is a big part of Islamic
> "CONQUEST"    -------attacked populations were isolated either on islands or-----in the wilderness----
> and STARVED.     In recent years it was two million biafrans-----mostly children---also circa  1970.
> Circa 1915 it was greeks and Armenians.    In 1947 it was the jewish city of EAST JERUSALEM---
> THOSE EVENTS WERE-----genocides.    For you supporters of BDS-----that program goes all the way
> back to 1950-----and was MOTIVATED AS AN ATTEMPTED STARVATION SIEGE------really----starvation
> WAS THE GOAL----------COYOTE?  care to comment?.    A picture of one emaciated infant does not do it
> for me------CHOLERA is endemic over there--------cholera does that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have posted plenty of examples Rosie.  I am not going to repeat myself since regardless of what people are reporting you will choose not to believe it just like there were people who chose not to believe the Holocaust was happening, and just like the Turks today still won’t admit to the Armenian genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did you cite ANYTHING that is remotely credible?       the comments of some NGO ACTIVIST?
> The report of a  refugee IN BANGLADESH?        I am fully opened to ANYTHING THAT WORKS IN
> SUPPORT OF A CHARGE OF GENOCIDE-------Same as the charge of GENOCIDE IN GAZA------it ain't
> happening------so I don't believe it.     I have no doubt that YOU believe the muslims that claim that the
> muslims of  NEW YORK CITY are being subjected to genocide-----you engage in WISHFUL THINKING.
> How about the aphrodisiac chewing gum being fed to muslim girls?       polio vaccine that renders muslims
> STERILE   (or WORSE----IMPOTENT)  ---------a little clue------the BDS program that your fellow jerks
> support-----is-----strictly speaking ----AN ATTEMPTED GENOCIDE--------you want me to console you
> over the fact that it   "DID NOT WORK OUT"  ?     (PS----child confiscation as in the dhimmi orphan law that
> YOU DENIED ------is a weapon of genocide)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reports of hundreds of thousands of refugees, journalists, ngo's, doctors etc.
Click to expand...


poppycock


----------



## irosie91

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> My answer is I do not want Islam spreading. Islam has turned everything it touches into shit in a sea of blood.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so indirect....
> 
> Does that mean that the genocide perpetrated on the Rohinga by Myanmar is an acceptable means of controlling the spread of Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote has been waiting for that, she is going to be as happy as a chicken in a cornfield. Now your support will eclipse any possibility of getting to the truth. You will be condemned for your gut feelings, no actions necessary, and Islam will skate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Not happy.  Just sad.  There is nothing to cheer about when some one supports genocide.  It is the worst atrocity man can do to his fellow man, and history is full of examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And those examples show Islam is responsible for multiple genocides and still obligates the complete extermination of the Jews. That is what is sad. Sadder, people who think Islam is not planning to do exactly that.
> 
> Do you condemn Islam for its hate of the Jews and the need to exterminate Jews? Do you condemn Islam for inspiring people to kill to please their God? And do you condemn Islam for paying terrorists families because they blew themselves up killing children and civilians?
> 
> And when so much of the holy literature( over half) of Islam is how to treat the non-Muslims how can you consider it a religion as opposed to a political ideology?
Click to expand...


Please do not lay muslim hatred and murder and rape and pillage ENTIRELY on jews-------in fact muslims have murdered and pillaged and raped far MORE hindus,  almost completely annihilated Zoroastrians-----and---have done quite a job on Christians------even Sikhs have been decimated by that which coyote trivializes


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I dispute the use of the word Genocide in this case. They can all be killed and it wouldn't be Genocide.
> 2. I don't care He's another Russian paid troll spreading lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sly---not so----IF there were a genocide being committed upon the muslims of Myanmar----THAT WOULD
> DEFINITELY be an atrocity------I have failed to find evidence of a genocide--------ANYONE?
> COYOTE?         I am confused as to why the muslims of Myanmar are "starving"  ------are attempts
> to provide aid being thwarted?      I is an old old lady with an unfortunately sharp memory.    I DO
> recall that hindus from  EAST PAKISTAN were dropping in their tracks of STARVATION---as they
> fled East Pakistan in 1971-------attempts to aid them were thwarted by west Pakistani soldiers---that
> was an atrocity.   By what MEANS are the muslims of Myanmar being STARVED TO DEATH?
> anyone?.      A very interesting factoid of history is that STARVATION SIEGE is a big part of Islamic
> "CONQUEST"    -------attacked populations were isolated either on islands or-----in the wilderness----
> and STARVED.     In recent years it was two million biafrans-----mostly children---also circa  1970.
> Circa 1915 it was greeks and Armenians.    In 1947 it was the jewish city of EAST JERUSALEM---
> THOSE EVENTS WERE-----genocides.    For you supporters of BDS-----that program goes all the way
> back to 1950-----and was MOTIVATED AS AN ATTEMPTED STARVATION SIEGE------really----starvation
> WAS THE GOAL----------COYOTE?  care to comment?.    A picture of one emaciated infant does not do it
> for me------CHOLERA is endemic over there--------cholera does that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have posted plenty of examples Rosie.  I am not going to repeat myself since regardless of what people are reporting you will choose not to believe it just like there were people who chose not to believe the Holocaust was happening, and just like the Turks today still won’t admit to the Armenian genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did you cite ANYTHING that is remotely credible?       the comments of some NGO ACTIVIST?
> The report of a  refugee IN BANGLADESH?        I am fully opened to ANYTHING THAT WORKS IN
> SUPPORT OF A CHARGE OF GENOCIDE-------Same as the charge of GENOCIDE IN GAZA------it ain't
> happening------so I don't believe it.     I have no doubt that YOU believe the muslims that claim that the
> muslims of  NEW YORK CITY are being subjected to genocide-----you engage in WISHFUL THINKING.
> How about the aphrodisiac chewing gum being fed to muslim girls?       polio vaccine that renders muslims
> STERILE   (or WORSE----IMPOTENT)  ---------a little clue------the BDS program that your fellow jerks
> support-----is-----strictly speaking ----AN ATTEMPTED GENOCIDE--------you want me to console you
> over the fact that it   "DID NOT WORK OUT"  ?     (PS----child confiscation as in the dhimmi orphan law that
> YOU DENIED ------is a weapon of genocide)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reports of hundreds of thousands of refugees, journalists, ngo's, doctors etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poppycock
Click to expand...

I am sure that is supposed to mean something.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sly---not so----IF there were a genocide being committed upon the muslims of Myanmar----THAT WOULD
> DEFINITELY be an atrocity------I have failed to find evidence of a genocide--------ANYONE?
> COYOTE?         I am confused as to why the muslims of Myanmar are "starving"  ------are attempts
> to provide aid being thwarted?      I is an old old lady with an unfortunately sharp memory.    I DO
> recall that hindus from  EAST PAKISTAN were dropping in their tracks of STARVATION---as they
> fled East Pakistan in 1971-------attempts to aid them were thwarted by west Pakistani soldiers---that
> was an atrocity.   By what MEANS are the muslims of Myanmar being STARVED TO DEATH?
> anyone?.      A very interesting factoid of history is that STARVATION SIEGE is a big part of Islamic
> "CONQUEST"    -------attacked populations were isolated either on islands or-----in the wilderness----
> and STARVED.     In recent years it was two million biafrans-----mostly children---also circa  1970.
> Circa 1915 it was greeks and Armenians.    In 1947 it was the jewish city of EAST JERUSALEM---
> THOSE EVENTS WERE-----genocides.    For you supporters of BDS-----that program goes all the way
> back to 1950-----and was MOTIVATED AS AN ATTEMPTED STARVATION SIEGE------really----starvation
> WAS THE GOAL----------COYOTE?  care to comment?.    A picture of one emaciated infant does not do it
> for me------CHOLERA is endemic over there--------cholera does that
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted plenty of examples Rosie.  I am not going to repeat myself since regardless of what people are reporting you will choose not to believe it just like there were people who chose not to believe the Holocaust was happening, and just like the Turks today still won’t admit to the Armenian genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did you cite ANYTHING that is remotely credible?       the comments of some NGO ACTIVIST?
> The report of a  refugee IN BANGLADESH?        I am fully opened to ANYTHING THAT WORKS IN
> SUPPORT OF A CHARGE OF GENOCIDE-------Same as the charge of GENOCIDE IN GAZA------it ain't
> happening------so I don't believe it.     I have no doubt that YOU believe the muslims that claim that the
> muslims of  NEW YORK CITY are being subjected to genocide-----you engage in WISHFUL THINKING.
> How about the aphrodisiac chewing gum being fed to muslim girls?       polio vaccine that renders muslims
> STERILE   (or WORSE----IMPOTENT)  ---------a little clue------the BDS program that your fellow jerks
> support-----is-----strictly speaking ----AN ATTEMPTED GENOCIDE--------you want me to console you
> over the fact that it   "DID NOT WORK OUT"  ?     (PS----child confiscation as in the dhimmi orphan law that
> YOU DENIED ------is a weapon of genocide)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reports of hundreds of thousands of refugees, journalists, ngo's, doctors etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poppycock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure that is supposed to mean something.
Click to expand...


It is a commonly used expletive as a response to nonsense


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted plenty of examples Rosie.  I am not going to repeat myself since regardless of what people are reporting you will choose not to believe it just like there were people who chose not to believe the Holocaust was happening, and just like the Turks today still won’t admit to the Armenian genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when did you cite ANYTHING that is remotely credible?       the comments of some NGO ACTIVIST?
> The report of a  refugee IN BANGLADESH?        I am fully opened to ANYTHING THAT WORKS IN
> SUPPORT OF A CHARGE OF GENOCIDE-------Same as the charge of GENOCIDE IN GAZA------it ain't
> happening------so I don't believe it.     I have no doubt that YOU believe the muslims that claim that the
> muslims of  NEW YORK CITY are being subjected to genocide-----you engage in WISHFUL THINKING.
> How about the aphrodisiac chewing gum being fed to muslim girls?       polio vaccine that renders muslims
> STERILE   (or WORSE----IMPOTENT)  ---------a little clue------the BDS program that your fellow jerks
> support-----is-----strictly speaking ----AN ATTEMPTED GENOCIDE--------you want me to console you
> over the fact that it   "DID NOT WORK OUT"  ?     (PS----child confiscation as in the dhimmi orphan law that
> YOU DENIED ------is a weapon of genocide)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reports of hundreds of thousands of refugees, journalists, ngo's, doctors etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poppycock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure that is supposed to mean something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a commonly used expletive as a response to nonsense
Click to expand...

So you dont believe the accounts of hundreds of thousands of refugees?

Journalists?

Doctors?


No evidence will suffice for you I think.  Just like there are people who still deny anyone wad killed in tbe Holocaust.  You are in good company.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did you cite ANYTHING that is remotely credible?       the comments of some NGO ACTIVIST?
> The report of a  refugee IN BANGLADESH?        I am fully opened to ANYTHING THAT WORKS IN
> SUPPORT OF A CHARGE OF GENOCIDE-------Same as the charge of GENOCIDE IN GAZA------it ain't
> happening------so I don't believe it.     I have no doubt that YOU believe the muslims that claim that the
> muslims of  NEW YORK CITY are being subjected to genocide-----you engage in WISHFUL THINKING.
> How about the aphrodisiac chewing gum being fed to muslim girls?       polio vaccine that renders muslims
> STERILE   (or WORSE----IMPOTENT)  ---------a little clue------the BDS program that your fellow jerks
> support-----is-----strictly speaking ----AN ATTEMPTED GENOCIDE--------you want me to console you
> over the fact that it   "DID NOT WORK OUT"  ?     (PS----child confiscation as in the dhimmi orphan law that
> YOU DENIED ------is a weapon of genocide)
> 
> 
> 
> The reports of hundreds of thousands of refugees, journalists, ngo's, doctors etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poppycock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure that is supposed to mean something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a commonly used expletive as a response to nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you dont believe the accounts of hundreds of thousands of refugees?
> 
> Journalists?
> 
> Doctors?
> 
> 
> No evidence will suffice for you I think.  Just like there are people who still deny anyone wad killed in tbe Holocaust.  You are in good company.
Click to expand...


hundreds of thousands of refugees?      Every year a MILLION people walk around a black rock and fart out  "death to America"  "Death to Israel"        as to the Holocaust----several
hundred million muslims yell out    "HOLOHOAX"  incessantly. 
LOL  @  "journalists"          LOL max  @ doctors


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote has been waiting for that, she is going to be as happy as a chicken in a cornfield. Now your support will eclipse any possibility of getting to the truth. You will be condemned for your gut feelings, no actions necessary, and Islam will skate.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Not happy.  Just sad.  There is nothing to cheer about when some one supports genocide.  It is the worst atrocity man can do to his fellow man, and history is full of examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And those examples show Islam is responsible for multiple genocides and still obligates the complete extermination of the Jews. That is what is sad. Sadder, people who think Islam is not planning to do exactly that.
> 
> Do you condemn Islam for its hate of the Jews and the need to exterminate Jews? Do you condemn Islam for inspiring people to kill to please their God? And do you condemn Islam for paying terrorists families because they blew themselves up killing children and civilians?
> 
> And when so much of the holy literature( over half) of Islam is how to treat the non-Muslims how can you consider it a religion as opposed to a political ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Icondemn genocide.  If you want to talk about specific examples, bring them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you condemn Islam? The Koran fits the definition of hate speech. Surely you can condemn hate speech, sand in turn condemn the religion that teaches that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.
Click to expand...

Why? Islam says a lot of terrible things, has done terrible things and considers those horrific crimes against humanity pious. If you can not condemn Islam your condemnation of anything else is meaningless.

Thanks for playing but hypocrites just don't count.


----------



## irosie91

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Not happy.  Just sad.  There is nothing to cheer about when some one supports genocide.  It is the worst atrocity man can do to his fellow man, and history is full of examples.
> 
> 
> 
> And those examples show Islam is responsible for multiple genocides and still obligates the complete extermination of the Jews. That is what is sad. Sadder, people who think Islam is not planning to do exactly that.
> 
> Do you condemn Islam for its hate of the Jews and the need to exterminate Jews? Do you condemn Islam for inspiring people to kill to please their God? And do you condemn Islam for paying terrorists families because they blew themselves up killing children and civilians?
> 
> And when so much of the holy literature( over half) of Islam is how to treat the non-Muslims how can you consider it a religion as opposed to a political ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Icondemn genocide.  If you want to talk about specific examples, bring them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you condemn Islam? The Koran fits the definition of hate speech. Surely you can condemn hate speech, sand in turn condemn the religion that teaches that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Islam says a lot of terrible things, has done terrible things and considers those horrific crimes against humanity pious. If you can not condemn Islam your condemnation of anything else is meaningless.
> 
> Thanks for playing but hypocrites just don't count.
Click to expand...


she isn't a hypocrite ON PURPOSE


----------



## Lastamender

irosie91 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those examples show Islam is responsible for multiple genocides and still obligates the complete extermination of the Jews. That is what is sad. Sadder, people who think Islam is not planning to do exactly that.
> 
> Do you condemn Islam for its hate of the Jews and the need to exterminate Jews? Do you condemn Islam for inspiring people to kill to please their God? And do you condemn Islam for paying terrorists families because they blew themselves up killing children and civilians?
> 
> And when so much of the holy literature( over half) of Islam is how to treat the non-Muslims how can you consider it a religion as opposed to a political ideology?
> 
> 
> 
> Icondemn genocide.  If you want to talk about specific examples, bring them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you condemn Islam? The Koran fits the definition of hate speech. Surely you can condemn hate speech, sand in turn condemn the religion that teaches that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Islam says a lot of terrible things, has done terrible things and considers those horrific crimes against humanity pious. If you can not condemn Islam your condemnation of anything else is meaningless.
> 
> Thanks for playing but hypocrites just don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she isn't a hypocrite ON PURPOSE
Click to expand...

That's  too bad , she is still a hypocrite.


----------



## Lastamender

Should I start bitching about my questions not being answered?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Not happy.  Just sad.  There is nothing to cheer about when some one supports genocide.  It is the worst atrocity man can do to his fellow man, and history is full of examples.
> 
> 
> 
> And those examples show Islam is responsible for multiple genocides and still obligates the complete extermination of the Jews. That is what is sad. Sadder, people who think Islam is not planning to do exactly that.
> 
> Do you condemn Islam for its hate of the Jews and the need to exterminate Jews? Do you condemn Islam for inspiring people to kill to please their God? And do you condemn Islam for paying terrorists families because they blew themselves up killing children and civilians?
> 
> And when so much of the holy literature( over half) of Islam is how to treat the non-Muslims how can you consider it a religion as opposed to a political ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Icondemn genocide.  If you want to talk about specific examples, bring them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you condemn Islam? The Koran fits the definition of hate speech. Surely you can condemn hate speech, sand in turn condemn the religion that teaches that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Islam says a lot of terrible things, has done terrible things and considers those horrific crimes against humanity pious. If you can not condemn Islam your condemnation of anything else is meaningless.
> 
> Thanks for playing but hypocrites just don't count.
Click to expand...

Bring up specifics, and I will give you my opinion.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Should I start bitching about my questions not being answered?


Why?  I just answered in post 711 and 718.  Two questions.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Not happy.  Just sad.  There is nothing to cheer about when some one supports genocide.  It is the worst atrocity man can do to his fellow man, and history is full of examples.
> 
> 
> 
> And those examples show Islam is responsible for multiple genocides and still obligates the complete extermination of the Jews. That is what is sad. Sadder, people who think Islam is not planning to do exactly that.
> 
> Do you condemn Islam for its hate of the Jews and the need to exterminate Jews? Do you condemn Islam for inspiring people to kill to please their God? And do you condemn Islam for paying terrorists families because they blew themselves up killing children and civilians?
> 
> And when so much of the holy literature( over half) of Islam is how to treat the non-Muslims how can you consider it a religion as opposed to a political ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Icondemn genocide.  If you want to talk about specific examples, bring them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you condemn Islam? The Koran fits the definition of hate speech. Surely you can condemn hate speech, sand in turn condemn the religion that teaches that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Islam says a lot of terrible things, has done terrible things and considers those horrific crimes against humanity pious. If you can not condemn Islam your condemnation of anything else is meaningless.
> 
> Thanks for playing but hypocrites just don't count.
Click to expand...


I agree.  Hypocrites are problematic.  Particularly those who oppose some genocides and support others.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those examples show Islam is responsible for multiple genocides and still obligates the complete extermination of the Jews. That is what is sad. Sadder, people who think Islam is not planning to do exactly that.
> 
> Do you condemn Islam for its hate of the Jews and the need to exterminate Jews? Do you condemn Islam for inspiring people to kill to please their God? And do you condemn Islam for paying terrorists families because they blew themselves up killing children and civilians?
> 
> And when so much of the holy literature( over half) of Islam is how to treat the non-Muslims how can you consider it a religion as opposed to a political ideology?
> 
> 
> 
> Icondemn genocide.  If you want to talk about specific examples, bring them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you condemn Islam? The Koran fits the definition of hate speech. Surely you can condemn hate speech, sand in turn condemn the religion that teaches that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Islam says a lot of terrible things, has done terrible things and considers those horrific crimes against humanity pious. If you can not condemn Islam your condemnation of anything else is meaningless.
> 
> Thanks for playing but hypocrites just don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Hypocrites are problematic.  Particularly those who oppose some genocides and support others.
Click to expand...

When it comes down to it, it is picking a side, because the methods cancel each other out. I will go out on a limb and blame Islam. I condemn Islam for what it teaches, how about you?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Icondemn genocide.  If you want to talk about specific examples, bring them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you condemn Islam? The Koran fits the definition of hate speech. Surely you can condemn hate speech, sand in turn condemn the religion that teaches that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Islam says a lot of terrible things, has done terrible things and considers those horrific crimes against humanity pious. If you can not condemn Islam your condemnation of anything else is meaningless.
> 
> Thanks for playing but hypocrites just don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Hypocrites are problematic.  Particularly those who oppose some genocides and support others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes down to it, it is picking a side, because the methods cancel each other out. I will go out on a limb and blame Islam. I condemn Islam for what it teaches, how about you?
Click to expand...


I will never pick the side of genocide.  Ever.  Genocide kills innocent people.

Do I condemn Islam for what it teaches?

Depends on what part of it you are talking about - it isn't a yes or no question.  There is a lot in Islam on forgiveness, charity, and peace as well as onn how people should treat each other in good ways, and the Golden Rule.  How can I condemn those things?  You and I clearly disagree on that, so I don't see much point in discussing it.  On the other hand, there are certainly violent passages, and Islam's doctrine was essentially formulated in an ancient society that does not recognize the rights and freedoms we do today especially in regards to women.  They belong to history.  I would condemn individuals who take those parts literally and act on them.

Is that a suitable answer to your question?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you condemn Islam? The Koran fits the definition of hate speech. Surely you can condemn hate speech, sand in turn condemn the religion that teaches that hate.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Islam says a lot of terrible things, has done terrible things and considers those horrific crimes against humanity pious. If you can not condemn Islam your condemnation of anything else is meaningless.
> 
> Thanks for playing but hypocrites just don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Hypocrites are problematic.  Particularly those who oppose some genocides and support others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes down to it, it is picking a side, because the methods cancel each other out. I will go out on a limb and blame Islam. I condemn Islam for what it teaches, how about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never pick the side of genocide.  Ever.  Genocide kills innocent people.
> 
> Do I condemn Islam for what it teaches?
> 
> Depends on what part of it you are talking about - it isn't a yes or no question.  There is a lot in Islam on forgiveness, charity, and peace as well as onn how people should treat each other in good ways, and the Golden Rule.  How can I condemn those things?  You and I clearly disagree on that, so I don't see much point in discussing it.  On the other hand, there are certainly violent passages, and Islam's doctrine was essentially formulated in an ancient society that does not recognize the rights and freedoms we do today especially in regards to women.  They belong to history.  I would condemn individuals who take those parts literally and act on them.
> 
> Is that a suitable answer to your question?
Click to expand...


Not really, because those things like charity and forgiveness are for Muslims only. They are supremacists and their literature says they are to let people know that. That is why the Islamic Golden rule is a joke. Why you cannot admit that non-Muslims are never called "innocents" and that is why Muslims say they don't kill innocents, I don't know. Start telling the whole truth.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Islam says a lot of terrible things, has done terrible things and considers those horrific crimes against humanity pious. If you can not condemn Islam your condemnation of anything else is meaningless.
> 
> Thanks for playing but hypocrites just don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Hypocrites are problematic.  Particularly those who oppose some genocides and support others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes down to it, it is picking a side, because the methods cancel each other out. I will go out on a limb and blame Islam. I condemn Islam for what it teaches, how about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never pick the side of genocide.  Ever.  Genocide kills innocent people.
> 
> Do I condemn Islam for what it teaches?
> 
> Depends on what part of it you are talking about - it isn't a yes or no question.  There is a lot in Islam on forgiveness, charity, and peace as well as onn how people should treat each other in good ways, and the Golden Rule.  How can I condemn those things?  You and I clearly disagree on that, so I don't see much point in discussing it.  On the other hand, there are certainly violent passages, and Islam's doctrine was essentially formulated in an ancient society that does not recognize the rights and freedoms we do today especially in regards to women.  They belong to history.  I would condemn individuals who take those parts literally and act on them.
> 
> Is that a suitable answer to your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, because those things like charity and forgiveness are for Muslims only. They are supremacists and their literature says they are to let people know that. That is why the Islamic Golden rule is a joke. Why you cannot admit that non-Muslims are never called "innocents" and that is why Muslims say they don't kill innocents. Start telling the whole truth.
Click to expand...


Well, again - as I said, you and I disagree on that.

Non-Muslims are certainly considered innocents if they aren't at war, and Islam has a lot of rules concerning war and how people should be treated.

Stop lying.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Islam says a lot of terrible things, has done terrible things and considers those horrific crimes against humanity pious. If you can not condemn Islam your condemnation of anything else is meaningless.
> 
> Thanks for playing but hypocrites just don't count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Hypocrites are problematic.  Particularly those who oppose some genocides and support others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes down to it, it is picking a side, because the methods cancel each other out. I will go out on a limb and blame Islam. I condemn Islam for what it teaches, how about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never pick the side of genocide.  Ever.  Genocide kills innocent people.
> 
> Do I condemn Islam for what it teaches?
> 
> Depends on what part of it you are talking about - it isn't a yes or no question.  There is a lot in Islam on forgiveness, charity, and peace as well as onn how people should treat each other in good ways, and the Golden Rule.  How can I condemn those things?  You and I clearly disagree on that, so I don't see much point in discussing it.  On the other hand, there are certainly violent passages, and Islam's doctrine was essentially formulated in an ancient society that does not recognize the rights and freedoms we do today especially in regards to women.  They belong to history.  I would condemn individuals who take those parts literally and act on them.
> 
> Is that a suitable answer to your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, because those things like charity and forgiveness are for Muslims only. They are supremacists and their literature says they are to let people know that. That is why the Islamic Golden rule is a joke. Why you cannot admit that non-Muslims are never called "innocents" and that is why Muslims say they don't kill innocents. Start telling the whole truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, again - as I said, you and I disagree on that.
> 
> Non-Muslims are certainly considered innocents if they aren't at war, and Islam has a lot of rules concerning war and how people should be treated.
> 
> Stop lying.
Click to expand...

Not by Islam. Infidels cannot be innocents.
Can Infidels be Innocents?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Hypocrites are problematic.  Particularly those who oppose some genocides and support others.
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes down to it, it is picking a side, because the methods cancel each other out. I will go out on a limb and blame Islam. I condemn Islam for what it teaches, how about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never pick the side of genocide.  Ever.  Genocide kills innocent people.
> 
> Do I condemn Islam for what it teaches?
> 
> Depends on what part of it you are talking about - it isn't a yes or no question.  There is a lot in Islam on forgiveness, charity, and peace as well as onn how people should treat each other in good ways, and the Golden Rule.  How can I condemn those things?  You and I clearly disagree on that, so I don't see much point in discussing it.  On the other hand, there are certainly violent passages, and Islam's doctrine was essentially formulated in an ancient society that does not recognize the rights and freedoms we do today especially in regards to women.  They belong to history.  I would condemn individuals who take those parts literally and act on them.
> 
> Is that a suitable answer to your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, because those things like charity and forgiveness are for Muslims only. They are supremacists and their literature says they are to let people know that. That is why the Islamic Golden rule is a joke. Why you cannot admit that non-Muslims are never called "innocents" and that is why Muslims say they don't kill innocents. Start telling the whole truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, again - as I said, you and I disagree on that.
> 
> Non-Muslims are certainly considered innocents if they aren't at war, and Islam has a lot of rules concerning war and how people should be treated.
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not by Islam. Infidels cannot be innocents.
> Can Infidels be Innocents?
Click to expand...


Daniel Pipes, Pamela Gellar - using those as sources is like using SPLC as a source, and I recall you specifically panned SPLC and requested it not be used to prove something in another thread.

Interestingly - Quora, while not exactly a "source" provides an interesting discussion on that question: https://www.quora.com/Are-infidels-considered-innocent-by-Muslims


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes down to it, it is picking a side, because the methods cancel each other out. I will go out on a limb and blame Islam. I condemn Islam for what it teaches, how about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will never pick the side of genocide.  Ever.  Genocide kills innocent people.
> 
> Do I condemn Islam for what it teaches?
> 
> Depends on what part of it you are talking about - it isn't a yes or no question.  There is a lot in Islam on forgiveness, charity, and peace as well as onn how people should treat each other in good ways, and the Golden Rule.  How can I condemn those things?  You and I clearly disagree on that, so I don't see much point in discussing it.  On the other hand, there are certainly violent passages, and Islam's doctrine was essentially formulated in an ancient society that does not recognize the rights and freedoms we do today especially in regards to women.  They belong to history.  I would condemn individuals who take those parts literally and act on them.
> 
> Is that a suitable answer to your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, because those things like charity and forgiveness are for Muslims only. They are supremacists and their literature says they are to let people know that. That is why the Islamic Golden rule is a joke. Why you cannot admit that non-Muslims are never called "innocents" and that is why Muslims say they don't kill innocents. Start telling the whole truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, again - as I said, you and I disagree on that.
> 
> Non-Muslims are certainly considered innocents if they aren't at war, and Islam has a lot of rules concerning war and how people should be treated.
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not by Islam. Infidels cannot be innocents.
> Can Infidels be Innocents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel Pipes, Pamela Gellar - using those as sources is like using SPLC as a source, and I recall you specifically panned SPLC and requested it not be used to prove something in another thread.
> 
> Interestingly - Quora, while not exactly a "source" provides an interesting discussion on that question: https://www.quora.com/Are-infidels-considered-innocent-by-Muslims
Click to expand...

You will have to tell me what lies those two have told. Should be easy to find, right? They back their information with Islams own words. You are scared of the proof. And the truth.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will never pick the side of genocide.  Ever.  Genocide kills innocent people.
> 
> Do I condemn Islam for what it teaches?
> 
> Depends on what part of it you are talking about - it isn't a yes or no question.  There is a lot in Islam on forgiveness, charity, and peace as well as onn how people should treat each other in good ways, and the Golden Rule.  How can I condemn those things?  You and I clearly disagree on that, so I don't see much point in discussing it.  On the other hand, there are certainly violent passages, and Islam's doctrine was essentially formulated in an ancient society that does not recognize the rights and freedoms we do today especially in regards to women.  They belong to history.  I would condemn individuals who take those parts literally and act on them.
> 
> Is that a suitable answer to your question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, because those things like charity and forgiveness are for Muslims only. They are supremacists and their literature says they are to let people know that. That is why the Islamic Golden rule is a joke. Why you cannot admit that non-Muslims are never called "innocents" and that is why Muslims say they don't kill innocents. Start telling the whole truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, again - as I said, you and I disagree on that.
> 
> Non-Muslims are certainly considered innocents if they aren't at war, and Islam has a lot of rules concerning war and how people should be treated.
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not by Islam. Infidels cannot be innocents.
> Can Infidels be Innocents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel Pipes, Pamela Gellar - using those as sources is like using SPLC as a source, and I recall you specifically panned SPLC and requested it not be used to prove something in another thread.
> 
> Interestingly - Quora, while not exactly a "source" provides an interesting discussion on that question: https://www.quora.com/Are-infidels-considered-innocent-by-Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will have to tell me what lies those two have told. Should be easy to find, right? They back their information with Islams own words. You are scared of the proof. And the truth.
Click to expand...


You scared of SPLC?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, because those things like charity and forgiveness are for Muslims only. They are supremacists and their literature says they are to let people know that. That is why the Islamic Golden rule is a joke. Why you cannot admit that non-Muslims are never called "innocents" and that is why Muslims say they don't kill innocents. Start telling the whole truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, again - as I said, you and I disagree on that.
> 
> Non-Muslims are certainly considered innocents if they aren't at war, and Islam has a lot of rules concerning war and how people should be treated.
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not by Islam. Infidels cannot be innocents.
> Can Infidels be Innocents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel Pipes, Pamela Gellar - using those as sources is like using SPLC as a source, and I recall you specifically panned SPLC and requested it not be used to prove something in another thread.
> 
> Interestingly - Quora, while not exactly a "source" provides an interesting discussion on that question: https://www.quora.com/Are-infidels-considered-innocent-by-Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will have to tell me what lies those two have told. Should be easy to find, right? They back their information with Islams own words. You are scared of the proof. And the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scared of SPLC?
Click to expand...


Is that your source for proving Pipes Or Geller a liar? Post what you have that proves they are liars. If you call them haters I do not care because they inform you about hate. That hate is Islam.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, again - as I said, you and I disagree on that.
> 
> Non-Muslims are certainly considered innocents if they aren't at war, and Islam has a lot of rules concerning war and how people should be treated.
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Not by Islam. Infidels cannot be innocents.
> Can Infidels be Innocents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel Pipes, Pamela Gellar - using those as sources is like using SPLC as a source, and I recall you specifically panned SPLC and requested it not be used to prove something in another thread.
> 
> Interestingly - Quora, while not exactly a "source" provides an interesting discussion on that question: https://www.quora.com/Are-infidels-considered-innocent-by-Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will have to tell me what lies those two have told. Should be easy to find, right? They back their information with Islams own words. You are scared of the proof. And the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scared of SPLC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your source for proving Pipes Or Geller a liar? Post what you have that proves they are liars. If you call them haters I do not care because they inform you about hate. That hate is Islam.
Click to expand...


No.  I'm going to adhere to what you had said about SPLC...please don't use Pipes and Geller as a source (or, at any rate if you do I won't take it any more seriously then you do the SPLC).


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not by Islam. Infidels cannot be innocents.
> Can Infidels be Innocents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Pipes, Pamela Gellar - using those as sources is like using SPLC as a source, and I recall you specifically panned SPLC and requested it not be used to prove something in another thread.
> 
> Interestingly - Quora, while not exactly a "source" provides an interesting discussion on that question: https://www.quora.com/Are-infidels-considered-innocent-by-Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will have to tell me what lies those two have told. Should be easy to find, right? They back their information with Islams own words. You are scared of the proof. And the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scared of SPLC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your source for proving Pipes Or Geller a liar? Post what you have that proves they are liars. If you call them haters I do not care because they inform you about hate. That hate is Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'm going to adhere to what you had said about SPLC...please don't use Pipes and Geller as a source (or, at any rate if you do I won't take it any more seriously then you do the SPLC).
Click to expand...


I see, when a verse from the Koran is cited it is not a fact? I told you anyone who backs up their claims with the verses of Islam is telling the truth or you are denying what the Koran says? Understand that?

You can still show me a lie they were caught in.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Pipes, Pamela Gellar - using those as sources is like using SPLC as a source, and I recall you specifically panned SPLC and requested it not be used to prove something in another thread.
> 
> Interestingly - Quora, while not exactly a "source" provides an interesting discussion on that question: https://www.quora.com/Are-infidels-considered-innocent-by-Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to tell me what lies those two have told. Should be easy to find, right? They back their information with Islams own words. You are scared of the proof. And the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scared of SPLC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your source for proving Pipes Or Geller a liar? Post what you have that proves they are liars. If you call them haters I do not care because they inform you about hate. That hate is Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'm going to adhere to what you had said about SPLC...please don't use Pipes and Geller as a source (or, at any rate if you do I won't take it any more seriously then you do the SPLC).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, when a verse from the Koran is cited it is not a fact? I told you anyone who backs up their claims with the verses of Islam is telling the truth or you are denying what the Koran says? Understand that?
> 
> You can still show me a lie they were caught in.
Click to expand...


Verses alone, out of context don't mean a lot.  That's why there are the Hadiths and scholars and whatever.  Understand that?

And I've backed up my claims with verses before....you just discount them.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to tell me what lies those two have told. Should be easy to find, right? They back their information with Islams own words. You are scared of the proof. And the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You scared of SPLC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your source for proving Pipes Or Geller a liar? Post what you have that proves they are liars. If you call them haters I do not care because they inform you about hate. That hate is Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'm going to adhere to what you had said about SPLC...please don't use Pipes and Geller as a source (or, at any rate if you do I won't take it any more seriously then you do the SPLC).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, when a verse from the Koran is cited it is not a fact? I told you anyone who backs up their claims with the verses of Islam is telling the truth or you are denying what the Koran says? Understand that?
> 
> You can still show me a lie they were caught in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Verses alone, out of context don't mean a lot.  That's why there are the Hadiths and scholars and whatever.  Understand that?
> 
> And I've backed up my claims with verses before....you just discount them.
Click to expand...

The verses you used were abrogated and no longer valid. And your context.


> Abdalla's key point is that seemingly violent texts from Islam's canon have to be read "in context." He explains that to put the Koran "in context," one must at least consider the following five factors:
> 
> 
> the context in which verses were "revealed" to Muhammad;
> the principle of "abrogation";
> other passages which address the same subject;
> the life of Muhammad, and
> the way the verse has been applied [by Muslim scholars].
> 
> Taking context into account, however, can actually make a "peaceful" verse quite nasty, and a violent verse even worse. There is nothing about "context" that makes it a magic wand to render peaceful and harmless every text over which it is waved.* Context is neither a silver bullet against violent texts, nor is it a disinfectant for theological unpleasantness.*



This article debunks the context bullshit, even in context it is a hateful religion/ideology. Next.

Violence and Context in Islamic Texts


----------



## Lastamender

> The widespread persecution of Christians that exists in Egypt can also be found in almost every Muslim majority society—in Pakistan, Syria, Iran, Iraq, Nigeria, Sudan, Indonesia, and elsewhere. The pervasive nature of the *persecution in Islamic countries suggests that it does not stem from any distortion of Islam, but rather from the core texts and teachings of mainstream Islam itself.*
> 
> Which raises a question. Could it be that all these Muslims in diverse parts of the world have misinterpreted Islam? Or is it more likely that the real misunderstanders are Catholic prelates who, though well-intentioned, have no lived experience of Islam?



Interesting quote.  A common sense statement.
The problem is not “Islamophobia” but ignorance of Islam


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you condemn Islam? The Koran fits the definition of hate speech. Surely you can condemn hate speech, sand in turn condemn the religion that teaches that hate.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Islam says a lot of terrible things, has done terrible things and considers those horrific crimes against humanity pious. If you can not condemn Islam your condemnation of anything else is meaningless.
> 
> Thanks for playing but hypocrites just don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Hypocrites are problematic.  Particularly those who oppose some genocides and support others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes down to it, it is picking a side, because the methods cancel each other out. I will go out on a limb and blame Islam. I condemn Islam for what it teaches, how about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never pick the side of genocide.  Ever.  Genocide kills innocent people.
> 
> Do I condemn Islam for what it teaches?
> 
> Depends on what part of it you are talking about - it isn't a yes or no question.  There is a lot in Islam on forgiveness, charity, and peace as well as onn how people should treat each other in good ways, and the Golden Rule.  How can I condemn those things?  You and I clearly disagree on that, so I don't see much point in discussing it.  On the other hand, there are certainly violent passages, and Islam's doctrine was essentially formulated in an ancient society that does not recognize the rights and freedoms we do today especially in regards to women.  They belong to history.  I would condemn individuals who take those parts literally and act on them.
> 
> Is that a suitable answer to your question?
Click to expand...


not only not suitable-----characteristically idiotic------the old   "well----the Koran is "ANCIENT"----
what can you expect from  "ANCIENT"  ?        bullshit!!!!      the rapist pig was born in MODERN
TIME-------with the advantage of developed  HUMAN civilization all around him------Philosophy and
Science  HIGHLY advanced ----from the orient all the way to eastern edge of the holy roman empire. 
The writings of Aristotle and Socrates were at his primitive fingertips-----the technology of
Egypt and Greece and Rome----ALL THERE ------and the best they could do was the filthy bloody Koran and
the vile stench of shariah law?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Islam says a lot of terrible things, has done terrible things and considers those horrific crimes against humanity pious. If you can not condemn Islam your condemnation of anything else is meaningless.
> 
> Thanks for playing but hypocrites just don't count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Hypocrites are problematic.  Particularly those who oppose some genocides and support others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes down to it, it is picking a side, because the methods cancel each other out. I will go out on a limb and blame Islam. I condemn Islam for what it teaches, how about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never pick the side of genocide.  Ever.  Genocide kills innocent people.
> 
> Do I condemn Islam for what it teaches?
> 
> Depends on what part of it you are talking about - it isn't a yes or no question.  There is a lot in Islam on forgiveness, charity, and peace as well as onn how people should treat each other in good ways, and the Golden Rule.  How can I condemn those things?  You and I clearly disagree on that, so I don't see much point in discussing it.  On the other hand, there are certainly violent passages, and Islam's doctrine was essentially formulated in an ancient society that does not recognize the rights and freedoms we do today especially in regards to women.  They belong to history.  I would condemn individuals who take those parts literally and act on them.
> 
> Is that a suitable answer to your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, because those things like charity and forgiveness are for Muslims only. They are supremacists and their literature says they are to let people know that. That is why the Islamic Golden rule is a joke. Why you cannot admit that non-Muslims are never called "innocents" and that is why Muslims say they don't kill innocents. Start telling the whole truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, again - as I said, you and I disagree on that.
> 
> Non-Muslims are certainly considered innocents if they aren't at war, and Islam has a lot of rules concerning war and how people should be treated.
> 
> Stop lying.
Click to expand...



good idea Coyote-----stop lying and start apologizing to the sex slaves of Sudan, Iraq, Nigeria and even
my dead mother-in-law------ALL VICTIMS OF THE BEAUTY OF KORANIC LAW------and the little girls now
being raped in the streets of Europe.     Non-muslims are not considered "innocents" under the vile stench
of islam------never were


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not by Islam. Infidels cannot be innocents.
> Can Infidels be Innocents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Pipes, Pamela Gellar - using those as sources is like using SPLC as a source, and I recall you specifically panned SPLC and requested it not be used to prove something in another thread.
> 
> Interestingly - Quora, while not exactly a "source" provides an interesting discussion on that question: https://www.quora.com/Are-infidels-considered-innocent-by-Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will have to tell me what lies those two have told. Should be easy to find, right? They back their information with Islams own words. You are scared of the proof. And the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scared of SPLC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your source for proving Pipes Or Geller a liar? Post what you have that proves they are liars. If you call them haters I do not care because they inform you about hate. That hate is Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'm going to adhere to what you had said about SPLC...please don't use Pipes and Geller as a source (or, at any rate if you do I won't take it any more seriously then you do the SPLC).
Click to expand...


My sources are MUSLIMS from various MUSLIM countries-----educated in muslim schools----and survivors
of lands ruled by muslims.    Feel free to ask questions


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to tell me what lies those two have told. Should be easy to find, right? They back their information with Islams own words. You are scared of the proof. And the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You scared of SPLC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your source for proving Pipes Or Geller a liar? Post what you have that proves they are liars. If you call them haters I do not care because they inform you about hate. That hate is Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'm going to adhere to what you had said about SPLC...please don't use Pipes and Geller as a source (or, at any rate if you do I won't take it any more seriously then you do the SPLC).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, when a verse from the Koran is cited it is not a fact? I told you anyone who backs up their claims with the verses of Islam is telling the truth or you are denying what the Koran says? Understand that?
> 
> You can still show me a lie they were caught in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Verses alone, out of context don't mean a lot.  That's why there are the Hadiths and scholars and whatever.  Understand that?
> 
> And I've backed up my claims with verses before....you just discount them.
Click to expand...


I agree with Coyote----which is why I never QUOTE the Koran-----islam is not "THE KORAN"----islam is
the   THE LAW ELABORATED BY ISLAMIC SCHOLARS based on their EXPERT INTERPRETATION 
OF THE KORAN.     Hinduism is not the  Bhagavad Gita-------it is the philosophies elaborated by hindu
scholars----to some extent based on the Sanskrit scriptural writings.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You scared of SPLC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your source for proving Pipes Or Geller a liar? Post what you have that proves they are liars. If you call them haters I do not care because they inform you about hate. That hate is Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'm going to adhere to what you had said about SPLC...please don't use Pipes and Geller as a source (or, at any rate if you do I won't take it any more seriously then you do the SPLC).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, when a verse from the Koran is cited it is not a fact? I told you anyone who backs up their claims with the verses of Islam is telling the truth or you are denying what the Koran says? Understand that?
> 
> You can still show me a lie they were caught in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Verses alone, out of context don't mean a lot.  That's why there are the Hadiths and scholars and whatever.  Understand that?
> 
> And I've backed up my claims with verses before....you just discount them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verses you used were abrogated and no longer valid. And your context.
> 
> 
> 
> Abdalla's key point is that seemingly violent texts from Islam's canon have to be read "in context." He explains that to put the Koran "in context," one must at least consider the following five factors:
> 
> 
> the context in which verses were "revealed" to Muhammad;
> the principle of "abrogation";
> other passages which address the same subject;
> the life of Muhammad, and
> the way the verse has been applied [by Muslim scholars].
> 
> Taking context into account, however, can actually make a "peaceful" verse quite nasty, and a violent verse even worse. There is nothing about "context" that makes it a magic wand to render peaceful and harmless every text over which it is waved.* Context is neither a silver bullet against violent texts, nor is it a disinfectant for theological unpleasantness.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This article debunks the context bullshit, even in context it is a hateful religion/ideology. Next.
> 
> Violence and Context in Islamic Texts
Click to expand...


Jihad Watch.


Abdullah is right.  There is nothing in that statement that disproves what he said. It is just opinion.

Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.  
You do not.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You scared of SPLC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your source for proving Pipes Or Geller a liar? Post what you have that proves they are liars. If you call them haters I do not care because they inform you about hate. That hate is Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'm going to adhere to what you had said about SPLC...please don't use Pipes and Geller as a source (or, at any rate if you do I won't take it any more seriously then you do the SPLC).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, when a verse from the Koran is cited it is not a fact? I told you anyone who backs up their claims with the verses of Islam is telling the truth or you are denying what the Koran says? Understand that?
> 
> You can still show me a lie they were caught in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Verses alone, out of context don't mean a lot.  That's why there are the Hadiths and scholars and whatever.  Understand that?
> 
> And I've backed up my claims with verses before....you just discount them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verses you used were abrogated and no longer valid. And your context.
> 
> 
> 
> Abdalla's key point is that seemingly violent texts from Islam's canon have to be read "in context." He explains that to put the Koran "in context," one must at least consider the following five factors:
> 
> 
> the context in which verses were "revealed" to Muhammad;
> the principle of "abrogation";
> other passages which address the same subject;
> the life of Muhammad, and
> the way the verse has been applied [by Muslim scholars].
> 
> Taking context into account, however, can actually make a "peaceful" verse quite nasty, and a violent verse even worse. There is nothing about "context" that makes it a magic wand to render peaceful and harmless every text over which it is waved.* Context is neither a silver bullet against violent texts, nor is it a disinfectant for theological unpleasantness.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This article debunks the context bullshit, even in context it is a hateful religion/ideology. Next.
> 
> Violence and Context in Islamic Texts
Click to expand...

Do you actually know what abrogation is?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your source for proving Pipes Or Geller a liar? Post what you have that proves they are liars. If you call them haters I do not care because they inform you about hate. That hate is Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I'm going to adhere to what you had said about SPLC...please don't use Pipes and Geller as a source (or, at any rate if you do I won't take it any more seriously then you do the SPLC).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, when a verse from the Koran is cited it is not a fact? I told you anyone who backs up their claims with the verses of Islam is telling the truth or you are denying what the Koran says? Understand that?
> 
> You can still show me a lie they were caught in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Verses alone, out of context don't mean a lot.  That's why there are the Hadiths and scholars and whatever.  Understand that?
> 
> And I've backed up my claims with verses before....you just discount them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verses you used were abrogated and no longer valid. And your context.
> 
> 
> 
> Abdalla's key point is that seemingly violent texts from Islam's canon have to be read "in context." He explains that to put the Koran "in context," one must at least consider the following five factors:
> 
> 
> the context in which verses were "revealed" to Muhammad;
> the principle of "abrogation";
> other passages which address the same subject;
> the life of Muhammad, and
> the way the verse has been applied [by Muslim scholars].
> 
> Taking context into account, however, can actually make a "peaceful" verse quite nasty, and a violent verse even worse. There is nothing about "context" that makes it a magic wand to render peaceful and harmless every text over which it is waved.* Context is neither a silver bullet against violent texts, nor is it a disinfectant for theological unpleasantness.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This article debunks the context bullshit, even in context it is a hateful religion/ideology. Next.
> 
> Violence and Context in Islamic Texts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch.
> 
> 
> Abdullah is right.  There is nothing in that statement that disproves what he said. It is just opinion.
> 
> Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.
> You do not.
Click to expand...


your statement does not mean much,  Coyote------Biblical LAW is determined
by scholars----.       Jewish law is determined by Jewish scholars and Canon
law by  Catholic scholars----and so on. ------they all derived it from the  scriptural
writings.     Islamic scholars have DERIVED SHARIAH from the Koran for more than
the past 1000 years.     ISLAMIC LAW----is clear on many issues----some of which are
being DEMONSTRATED under your very nose.      In Pakistan-----a special NON MUSLIM
court had to be established to try the murderers of Daniel Pearl-----because according to 
ISLAMIC LAW------the murderers would be acquitted since Daniel was captured  and  ---
REFUSED TO CONVERT TO ISLAM.    -------the murderers videotaped the murder as 
PROOF OF THEIR INNOCENCE-----(how convenient are those video cameras) ---
they were convicted anyway-------and sentenced to death------so far they have not been
executed ---------because the execution would be a VIOLATION OF ISLAMIC LAW------
they could be fined-----the fine being   1/4 of the monetary value of a muslim man------
I understand why you so LIKE  Islamic law and always DEFEND IT    (PS----in real Islamic law---
they would not be fined unless some MUSLIM valued the life of that jew for some reason----
like he was a good silversmith under muslim control).      (Christians and Hindus----AND SIKHS,
 in Pakistan face the same   IN CONTEXT   bullshit that you advocate)
kind of justice that you advocate-------IN CONTEXT)


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Fictional Ishmaelism Does Not Apply Here Or There "*

** Contradictions And Paradox **



Coyote said:


> Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.
> You do not.


The legalism of the torah does not apply outside of israel ; and , no adherent of torahnism - a genetic religion - believes it does ; rather , the 613 mitzvot are self incumbent upon themselves therein . 

My tact on christianity is based upon antinomianism , where by no name will a law be invoked , not by mu sa , not by mu ham mad , not by pretenses from any ineffable deity .

It is a logical antithesis for legalism , where by a valuation of merit in " hue mammon " social systems is gauged from a context where all written law is removed .

Thus , pseudo-christians implement public policy so that its faux adherents do not have to abide by edicts which incriminate , rather than condone , their hypocrisy . 

If dominionists wish to implement torahnism as public policy then they can move to israel . 

And given that isa was crucified for rejecting precepts of legalism , for blasphemy , for heresy , then it is absurd that i slam would revere such prophetics as it equally seeks to crucify those assertions , based upon an expectation that legalism of the qurayn is universal .

The fictional ishmaelism clan is always going on about context , knowing full well it is practicing taqiyya , kitman , tawriya and muruna . 

The splc flat out refused to answer a direct question as to whether a doctrine stating that ' the polytheists are unclean ' should be considered hate speech ,


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Bereft Lexicons "*

** Ghoul Den Rule **



Coyote said:


> Only if you believe Jihad Watch and other hate sites.
> Golden Rule in Islam | islam.ru


A golden rule of " due unto others as you would have due unto you " becomes a disingenuous idiom when one is satisfied that illegitimate aggression against ones self , and therefore unto others , is justified as due process .

fictional ishmaelism lauds democracy for its tyranny by majority while it derides respect for individual liberty and non aggression principles . 

** Sectarian Separatist Supremacist Intolerant **

_3:28 Let not believers take disbelievers as allies [i.e., supporters or protectors] rather than believers. And whoever [of you] does that has nothing [i.e., no association] with God, except when taking precaution against them in prudence.  And God warns you of Himself, and to God is the [final] destination._

_4:76 Those who believe fight in the cause of God, and those who disbelieve fight in the cause of tāghūt.172 So fight against the allies of Satan. Indeed, the plot of Satan has ever been weak._ 

_5:51  O you who have believed, do not take the Jews and the Christians as allies. They are [in fact] allies of one another. And whoever is an ally to them among you - then indeed, he is [one] of them. Indeed, God guides not the wrongdoing people._ 

_9:23 O you who have believed, do not take your fathers or your brothers as allies if they have preferred disbelief over belief. And whoever does so among you - then it is those who are the wrongdoers._

And on and on and on goes the luciferian and sin mythology .


----------



## irosie91

both of you guys are delving into gobbly-gook  ------and throwing gross errors into your discourse---
    (I will not make an issue of the spelling errors)


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your source for proving Pipes Or Geller a liar? Post what you have that proves they are liars. If you call them haters I do not care because they inform you about hate. That hate is Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I'm going to adhere to what you had said about SPLC...please don't use Pipes and Geller as a source (or, at any rate if you do I won't take it any more seriously then you do the SPLC).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, when a verse from the Koran is cited it is not a fact? I told you anyone who backs up their claims with the verses of Islam is telling the truth or you are denying what the Koran says? Understand that?
> 
> You can still show me a lie they were caught in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Verses alone, out of context don't mean a lot.  That's why there are the Hadiths and scholars and whatever.  Understand that?
> 
> And I've backed up my claims with verses before....you just discount them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verses you used were abrogated and no longer valid. And your context.
> 
> 
> 
> Abdalla's key point is that seemingly violent texts from Islam's canon have to be read "in context." He explains that to put the Koran "in context," one must at least consider the following five factors:
> 
> 
> the context in which verses were "revealed" to Muhammad;
> the principle of "abrogation";
> other passages which address the same subject;
> the life of Muhammad, and
> the way the verse has been applied [by Muslim scholars].
> 
> Taking context into account, however, can actually make a "peaceful" verse quite nasty, and a violent verse even worse. There is nothing about "context" that makes it a magic wand to render peaceful and harmless every text over which it is waved.* Context is neither a silver bullet against violent texts, nor is it a disinfectant for theological unpleasantness.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This article debunks the context bullshit, even in context it is a hateful religion/ideology. Next.
> 
> Violence and Context in Islamic Texts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch.
> 
> 
> Abdullah is right.  There is nothing in that statement that disproves what he said. It is just opinion.
> 
> Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.
> You do not.
Click to expand...

I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I'm going to adhere to what you had said about SPLC...please don't use Pipes and Geller as a source (or, at any rate if you do I won't take it any more seriously then you do the SPLC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, when a verse from the Koran is cited it is not a fact? I told you anyone who backs up their claims with the verses of Islam is telling the truth or you are denying what the Koran says? Understand that?
> 
> You can still show me a lie they were caught in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Verses alone, out of context don't mean a lot.  That's why there are the Hadiths and scholars and whatever.  Understand that?
> 
> And I've backed up my claims with verses before....you just discount them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verses you used were abrogated and no longer valid. And your context.
> 
> 
> 
> Abdalla's key point is that seemingly violent texts from Islam's canon have to be read "in context." He explains that to put the Koran "in context," one must at least consider the following five factors:
> 
> 
> the context in which verses were "revealed" to Muhammad;
> the principle of "abrogation";
> other passages which address the same subject;
> the life of Muhammad, and
> the way the verse has been applied [by Muslim scholars].
> 
> Taking context into account, however, can actually make a "peaceful" verse quite nasty, and a violent verse even worse. There is nothing about "context" that makes it a magic wand to render peaceful and harmless every text over which it is waved.* Context is neither a silver bullet against violent texts, nor is it a disinfectant for theological unpleasantness.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This article debunks the context bullshit, even in context it is a hateful religion/ideology. Next.
> 
> Violence and Context in Islamic Texts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch.
> 
> 
> Abdullah is right.  There is nothing in that statement that disproves what he said. It is just opinion.
> 
> Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.
> You do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?
Click to expand...

What os wrong is he never actually refuted any of Abdallah's points.

Spencer is like Stormfront.  Who needs that crap?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your source for proving Pipes Or Geller a liar? Post what you have that proves they are liars. If you call them haters I do not care because they inform you about hate. That hate is Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I'm going to adhere to what you had said about SPLC...please don't use Pipes and Geller as a source (or, at any rate if you do I won't take it any more seriously then you do the SPLC).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, when a verse from the Koran is cited it is not a fact? I told you anyone who backs up their claims with the verses of Islam is telling the truth or you are denying what the Koran says? Understand that?
> 
> You can still show me a lie they were caught in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Verses alone, out of context don't mean a lot.  That's why there are the Hadiths and scholars and whatever.  Understand that?
> 
> And I've backed up my claims with verses before....you just discount them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verses you used were abrogated and no longer valid. And your context.
> 
> 
> 
> Abdalla's key point is that seemingly violent texts from Islam's canon have to be read "in context." He explains that to put the Koran "in context," one must at least consider the following five factors:
> 
> 
> the context in which verses were "revealed" to Muhammad;
> the principle of "abrogation";
> other passages which address the same subject;
> the life of Muhammad, and
> the way the verse has been applied [by Muslim scholars].
> 
> Taking context into account, however, can actually make a "peaceful" verse quite nasty, and a violent verse even worse. There is nothing about "context" that makes it a magic wand to render peaceful and harmless every text over which it is waved.* Context is neither a silver bullet against violent texts, nor is it a disinfectant for theological unpleasantness.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This article debunks the context bullshit, even in context it is a hateful religion/ideology. Next.
> 
> Violence and Context in Islamic Texts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you actually know what abrogation is?
Click to expand...


Yes I do. Or at least I know what Muhammad himself said about it, do you? And keep in mind Muhammad's opinion on abrogation is the only correct one to Muslims. That means what apologists that disagree with Muhammad are simply wrong. He is the ultimate and final word in Islam.


----------



## irosie91

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I'm going to adhere to what you had said about SPLC...please don't use Pipes and Geller as a source (or, at any rate if you do I won't take it any more seriously then you do the SPLC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, when a verse from the Koran is cited it is not a fact? I told you anyone who backs up their claims with the verses of Islam is telling the truth or you are denying what the Koran says? Understand that?
> 
> You can still show me a lie they were caught in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Verses alone, out of context don't mean a lot.  That's why there are the Hadiths and scholars and whatever.  Understand that?
> 
> And I've backed up my claims with verses before....you just discount them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verses you used were abrogated and no longer valid. And your context.
> 
> 
> 
> Abdalla's key point is that seemingly violent texts from Islam's canon have to be read "in context." He explains that to put the Koran "in context," one must at least consider the following five factors:
> 
> 
> the context in which verses were "revealed" to Muhammad;
> the principle of "abrogation";
> other passages which address the same subject;
> the life of Muhammad, and
> the way the verse has been applied [by Muslim scholars].
> 
> Taking context into account, however, can actually make a "peaceful" verse quite nasty, and a violent verse even worse. There is nothing about "context" that makes it a magic wand to render peaceful and harmless every text over which it is waved.* Context is neither a silver bullet against violent texts, nor is it a disinfectant for theological unpleasantness.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This article debunks the context bullshit, even in context it is a hateful religion/ideology. Next.
> 
> Violence and Context in Islamic Texts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch.
> 
> 
> Abdullah is right.  There is nothing in that statement that disproves what he said. It is just opinion.
> 
> Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.
> You do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?
Click to expand...


Long ago I learned-----that if one wishes to know how street drugs are used and
their effects  ---and even how to administer them------ASK A JUNKIE.     Over the
years I learned if you want to know what life  is  in jail------ask an inmate--not the prison guard.   In fact if you want to know ALL THERE IS TO KNOW about the legal proceedings in the prosecution and appeal process of a crime---ALSO ASK
an inmate.    As to islam-----if you really want to know islam-----ask a  DHIMMI. 
Robert Spencer  and Elia Kazan---both carry  DHIMMI family legacies    (Elia Kazan did  "AMERIKA AMERIKA"  which subtley does deal with BEING A 
TURKISH/GREEK DHIMMI.     Feel free to ask questions


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, when a verse from the Koran is cited it is not a fact? I told you anyone who backs up their claims with the verses of Islam is telling the truth or you are denying what the Koran says? Understand that?
> 
> You can still show me a lie they were caught in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verses alone, out of context don't mean a lot.  That's why there are the Hadiths and scholars and whatever.  Understand that?
> 
> And I've backed up my claims with verses before....you just discount them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verses you used were abrogated and no longer valid. And your context.
> 
> 
> 
> Abdalla's key point is that seemingly violent texts from Islam's canon have to be read "in context." He explains that to put the Koran "in context," one must at least consider the following five factors:
> 
> 
> the context in which verses were "revealed" to Muhammad;
> the principle of "abrogation";
> other passages which address the same subject;
> the life of Muhammad, and
> the way the verse has been applied [by Muslim scholars].
> 
> Taking context into account, however, can actually make a "peaceful" verse quite nasty, and a violent verse even worse. There is nothing about "context" that makes it a magic wand to render peaceful and harmless every text over which it is waved.* Context is neither a silver bullet against violent texts, nor is it a disinfectant for theological unpleasantness.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This article debunks the context bullshit, even in context it is a hateful religion/ideology. Next.
> 
> Violence and Context in Islamic Texts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch.
> 
> 
> Abdullah is right.  There is nothing in that statement that disproves what he said. It is just opinion.
> 
> Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.
> You do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What os wrong is he never actually refuted any of Abdallah's points.
> 
> Spencer is like Stormfront.  Who needs that crap?
Click to expand...

No he is not. You find one hateful quote from Spencer or one lie about Islam, please. Should I wait.

If you want some hate from Islam I can quote it, return the favor with some of Spencer's. Should I wait, you never found anything on Geller.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, when a verse from the Koran is cited it is not a fact? I told you anyone who backs up their claims with the verses of Islam is telling the truth or you are denying what the Koran says? Understand that?
> 
> You can still show me a lie they were caught in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verses alone, out of context don't mean a lot.  That's why there are the Hadiths and scholars and whatever.  Understand that?
> 
> And I've backed up my claims with verses before....you just discount them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verses you used were abrogated and no longer valid. And your context.
> 
> 
> 
> Abdalla's key point is that seemingly violent texts from Islam's canon have to be read "in context." He explains that to put the Koran "in context," one must at least consider the following five factors:
> 
> 
> the context in which verses were "revealed" to Muhammad;
> the principle of "abrogation";
> other passages which address the same subject;
> the life of Muhammad, and
> the way the verse has been applied [by Muslim scholars].
> 
> Taking context into account, however, can actually make a "peaceful" verse quite nasty, and a violent verse even worse. There is nothing about "context" that makes it a magic wand to render peaceful and harmless every text over which it is waved.* Context is neither a silver bullet against violent texts, nor is it a disinfectant for theological unpleasantness.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This article debunks the context bullshit, even in context it is a hateful religion/ideology. Next.
> 
> Violence and Context in Islamic Texts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch.
> 
> 
> Abdullah is right.  There is nothing in that statement that disproves what he said. It is just opinion.
> 
> Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.
> You do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What os wrong is he never actually refuted any of Abdallah's points.
> 
> Spencer is like Stormfront.  Who needs that crap?
Click to expand...


Spencer's writings on islam are INTENSELY SCHOLARLY-----for stormfront
copycat------visit mosques.    Lately  ERDOGAN is putting out stormfront
style satements -----another stormfront KopyKat   is  ANJEM CHOUDRY


----------



## irosie91

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Verses alone, out of context don't mean a lot.  That's why there are the Hadiths and scholars and whatever.  Understand that?
> 
> And I've backed up my claims with verses before....you just discount them.
> 
> 
> 
> The verses you used were abrogated and no longer valid. And your context.
> 
> 
> 
> Abdalla's key point is that seemingly violent texts from Islam's canon have to be read "in context." He explains that to put the Koran "in context," one must at least consider the following five factors:
> 
> 
> the context in which verses were "revealed" to Muhammad;
> the principle of "abrogation";
> other passages which address the same subject;
> the life of Muhammad, and
> the way the verse has been applied [by Muslim scholars].
> 
> Taking context into account, however, can actually make a "peaceful" verse quite nasty, and a violent verse even worse. There is nothing about "context" that makes it a magic wand to render peaceful and harmless every text over which it is waved.* Context is neither a silver bullet against violent texts, nor is it a disinfectant for theological unpleasantness.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This article debunks the context bullshit, even in context it is a hateful religion/ideology. Next.
> 
> Violence and Context in Islamic Texts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch.
> 
> 
> Abdullah is right.  There is nothing in that statement that disproves what he said. It is just opinion.
> 
> Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.
> You do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What os wrong is he never actually refuted any of Abdallah's points.
> 
> Spencer is like Stormfront.  Who needs that crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. You find one hateful quote from Spencer or one lie about Islam, please. Should I wait.
> 
> If you want some hate from Islam I can quote it, return the favor with some of Spencer's. Should I wait, you never found anything on Geller.
Click to expand...


I already did that----pressed Coyote for something written by Robert Spencer that
she can  CHALLENGE---------still waiting ----its been more than a year-----fret not---
I did not hold my breath


----------



## Lastamender

irosie91 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> The verses you used were abrogated and no longer valid. And your context.
> This article debunks the context bullshit, even in context it is a hateful religion/ideology. Next.
> 
> Violence and Context in Islamic Texts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch.
> 
> 
> Abdullah is right.  There is nothing in that statement that disproves what he said. It is just opinion.
> 
> Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.
> You do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What os wrong is he never actually refuted any of Abdallah's points.
> 
> Spencer is like Stormfront.  Who needs that crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. You find one hateful quote from Spencer or one lie about Islam, please. Should I wait.
> 
> If you want some hate from Islam I can quote it, return the favor with some of Spencer's. Should I wait, you never found anything on Geller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already did that----pressed Coyote for something written by Robert Spencer that
> she can  CHALLENGE---------still waiting ----its been more than a year-----fret not---
> I did not hold my breath
Click to expand...

She cannot find a bit of hate in either Spencer or Geller. They speak about Islam truthfully. And the hate in Islam they reveal is projected back on them. The sad part is a child could figure that out.


----------



## Tilly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Verses alone, out of context don't mean a lot.  That's why there are the Hadiths and scholars and whatever.  Understand that?
> 
> And I've backed up my claims with verses before....you just discount them.
> 
> 
> 
> The verses you used were abrogated and no longer valid. And your context.
> 
> 
> 
> Abdalla's key point is that seemingly violent texts from Islam's canon have to be read "in context." He explains that to put the Koran "in context," one must at least consider the following five factors:
> 
> 
> the context in which verses were "revealed" to Muhammad;
> the principle of "abrogation";
> other passages which address the same subject;
> the life of Muhammad, and
> the way the verse has been applied [by Muslim scholars].
> 
> Taking context into account, however, can actually make a "peaceful" verse quite nasty, and a violent verse even worse. There is nothing about "context" that makes it a magic wand to render peaceful and harmless every text over which it is waved.* Context is neither a silver bullet against violent texts, nor is it a disinfectant for theological unpleasantness.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This article debunks the context bullshit, even in context it is a hateful religion/ideology. Next.
> 
> Violence and Context in Islamic Texts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch.
> 
> 
> Abdullah is right.  There is nothing in that statement that disproves what he said. It is just opinion.
> 
> Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.
> You do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What os wrong is he never actually refuted any of Abdallah's points.
> 
> Spencer is like Stormfront.  Who needs that crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. You find one hateful quote from Spencer or one lie about Islam, please. Should I wait.
> 
> If you want some hate from Islam I can quote it, return the favor with some of Spencer's. Should I wait, you never found anything on Geller.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Spencer has an MA in religious studies and has been studying Islam for 40 yrs.  Islam isn’t a race either, so how anyone can disgracefully attempt to link him with Stormfront is beyond me and is sickening.


----------



## Tilly

Coyote said:


> Spencer is like Stormfront.



That really is low and despicable.  Your desperation to spin for Islam has gone full whacko, congrats.


----------



## Lastamender

Tilly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> The verses you used were abrogated and no longer valid. And your context.
> This article debunks the context bullshit, even in context it is a hateful religion/ideology. Next.
> 
> Violence and Context in Islamic Texts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch.
> 
> 
> Abdullah is right.  There is nothing in that statement that disproves what he said. It is just opinion.
> 
> Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.
> You do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What os wrong is he never actually refuted any of Abdallah's points.
> 
> Spencer is like Stormfront.  Who needs that crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. You find one hateful quote from Spencer or one lie about Islam, please. Should I wait.
> 
> If you want some hate from Islam I can quote it, return the favor with some of Spencer's. Should I wait, you never found anything on Geller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Spencer has an MA in religious studies and has been studying Islam for 40 yrs.  Islam isn’t a race either, so how anyone can disgracefully attempt to link him with Stormfront is beyond me and is sickening.
Click to expand...

Coyote is desperate.


----------



## Tilly

I will try to find a link as I read a few days ago that Bangladesh is desperate to get rid of its ‘rohingya’ guests and that the Bangladeshi army has threatened to STARVE them if they refuse to return.  
Why are they so desperate to get rid of the ‘rohingya’?  Because they are terrified of the terrorism they consider them very likely to conduct in their nation.  Wonder why they’d get a notion like that?


----------



## Coyote

Bangladesh is a Muslim country, very over populated and very very poor.

They can not support 700,000 refugees.


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> The verses you used were abrogated and no longer valid. And your context.
> This article debunks the context bullshit, even in context it is a hateful religion/ideology. Next.
> 
> Violence and Context in Islamic Texts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch.
> 
> 
> Abdullah is right.  There is nothing in that statement that disproves what he said. It is just opinion.
> 
> Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.
> You do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What os wrong is he never actually refuted any of Abdallah's points.
> 
> Spencer is like Stormfront.  Who needs that crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. You find one hateful quote from Spencer or one lie about Islam, please. Should I wait.
> 
> If you want some hate from Islam I can quote it, return the favor with some of Spencer's. Should I wait, you never found anything on Geller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Spencer has an MA in religious studies and has been studying Islam for 40 yrs.  Islam isn’t a race either, so how anyone can disgracefully attempt to link him with Stormfront is beyond me and is sickening.
Click to expand...

I have as much right to my opinion as you do.


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> The verses you used were abrogated and no longer valid. And your context.
> This article debunks the context bullshit, even in context it is a hateful religion/ideology. Next.
> 
> Violence and Context in Islamic Texts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch.
> 
> 
> Abdullah is right.  There is nothing in that statement that disproves what he said. It is just opinion.
> 
> Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.
> You do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What os wrong is he never actually refuted any of Abdallah's points.
> 
> Spencer is like Stormfront.  Who needs that crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. You find one hateful quote from Spencer or one lie about Islam, please. Should I wait.
> 
> If you want some hate from Islam I can quote it, return the favor with some of Spencer's. Should I wait, you never found anything on Geller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Spencer has an MA in religious studies and has been studying Islam for 40 yrs.  Islam isn’t a race either, so how anyone can disgracefully attempt to link him with Stormfront is beyond me and is sickening.
Click to expand...

Stormfront isn’t just about race.  It is about hate and propagating that hate.    That is what Geller and Spencer do.  And again, I have as much right to my opinion as you do.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch.
> 
> 
> Abdullah is right.  There is nothing in that statement that disproves what he said. It is just opinion.
> 
> Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.
> You do not.
> 
> 
> 
> I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What os wrong is he never actually refuted any of Abdallah's points.
> 
> Spencer is like Stormfront.  Who needs that crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. You find one hateful quote from Spencer or one lie about Islam, please. Should I wait.
> 
> If you want some hate from Islam I can quote it, return the favor with some of Spencer's. Should I wait, you never found anything on Geller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Spencer has an MA in religious studies and has been studying Islam for 40 yrs.  Islam isn’t a race either, so how anyone can disgracefully attempt to link him with Stormfront is beyond me and is sickening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is desperate.
Click to expand...


Yet you disparage SPLC.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch.
> 
> 
> Abdullah is right.  There is nothing in that statement that disproves what he said. It is just opinion.
> 
> Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.
> You do not.
> 
> 
> 
> I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What os wrong is he never actually refuted any of Abdallah's points.
> 
> Spencer is like Stormfront.  Who needs that crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. You find one hateful quote from Spencer or one lie about Islam, please. Should I wait.
> 
> If you want some hate from Islam I can quote it, return the favor with some of Spencer's. Should I wait, you never found anything on Geller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already did that----pressed Coyote for something written by Robert Spencer that
> she can  CHALLENGE---------still waiting ----its been more than a year-----fret not---
> I did not hold my breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She cannot find a bit of hate in either Spencer or Geller. They speak about Islam truthfully. And the hate in Islam they reveal is projected back on them. The sad part is a child could figure that out.
Click to expand...


You support Myanmar,s genocide of the Rohinga.  When comes to hate you have no credibility.  And don’t say I am distorting anything.  You finally admitted it.


----------



## Coyote

The Danger of Linking the Rohingya Crisis to Terrorism

The ongoing crisis, however, highlights two important developments that will negatively impact the fate of the Rohingyas. First, the ARSA, currently an outlier, will be linked to the larger Rohingya community, increasing its prominence, and potentially emboldening it. While the ARSA has links to both Saudi Arabia and Pakistan, there is no evidence that the group has links to al Qaeda and the Islamic State (ISIS) or that it has been incorporated into larger transnational Islamist extremist networks. *It is a small group whose main grievance — persecution of Rohingya Muslims — can be solved relatively easily by ending widespread discrimination. While meeting ARSA’s demands of citizenship and political equality will expose Myanmar’s poor governance, especially in the Rakhine province, it will likely eliminate the main root of violence in the area. *But if the situation continues as is, ARSA might grow and develop real links to real terrorist groups, a claim already being made by Myanmar, India, and Bangladesh. Second, and more troubling, the Rohingyas are set to become a regional political tool that will continue to be used to justify a series of predatory and illiberal counterterrorism strategies as seen, again, in Myanmar, Bangladesh, and India.

As yet another boat full of refugees — mainly children — capsizes and survivors share stories of sexual violence, the current state of Rohingya suffering seems to have entered a new, more horrific chapter. Worldwide protests may pressure the current government in Myanmar to end the violence and accept the Rohingyas back, but it will not end the practice of linking a persecuted community to terrorism.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Watch.
> 
> 
> Abdullah is right.  There is nothing in that statement that disproves what he said. It is just opinion.
> 
> Context matters.  Do you ignore context when reading the Bible?  No.
> You do not.
> 
> 
> 
> I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What os wrong is he never actually refuted any of Abdallah's points.
> 
> Spencer is like Stormfront.  Who needs that crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. You find one hateful quote from Spencer or one lie about Islam, please. Should I wait.
> 
> If you want some hate from Islam I can quote it, return the favor with some of Spencer's. Should I wait, you never found anything on Geller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Spencer has an MA in religious studies and has been studying Islam for 40 yrs.  Islam isn’t a race either, so how anyone can disgracefully attempt to link him with Stormfront is beyond me and is sickening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormfront isn’t just about race.  It is about hate and propagating that hate.   * That is what Geller and Spencer do.  *And again, I have as much right to my opinion as you do.
Click to expand...




> That is what Geller and Spencer do.



No, Coyote, that is what Islam does. Have you found one lie about Islam from either of them? Have you found one hateful quote from either?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> What os wrong is he never actually refuted any of Abdallah's points.
> 
> Spencer is like Stormfront.  Who needs that crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. You find one hateful quote from Spencer or one lie about Islam, please. Should I wait.
> 
> If you want some hate from Islam I can quote it, return the favor with some of Spencer's. Should I wait, you never found anything on Geller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already did that----pressed Coyote for something written by Robert Spencer that
> she can  CHALLENGE---------still waiting ----its been more than a year-----fret not---
> I did not hold my breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She cannot find a bit of hate in either Spencer or Geller. They speak about Islam truthfully. And the hate in Islam they reveal is projected back on them. The sad part is a child could figure that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support Myanmar,s genocide of the Rohinga.  When comes to hate you have no credibility.  And don’t say I am distorting anything.  You finally admitted it.
Click to expand...

You have no credibility either by defending Islam, looks like a tie. But I do not say hateful things, I only say what you can't handle hearing and that somehow in your mind makes them hateful.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> The Danger of Linking the Rohingya Crisis to Terrorism
> 
> The ongoing crisis, however, highlights two important developments that will negatively impact the fate of the Rohingyas. First, the ARSA, currently an outlier, will be linked to the larger Rohingya community, increasing its prominence, and potentially emboldening it. While the ARSA has links to both Saudi Arabia and Pakistan, there is no evidence that the group has links to al Qaeda and the Islamic State (ISIS) or that it has been incorporated into larger transnational Islamist extremist networks. *It is a small group whose main grievance — persecution of Rohingya Muslims — can be solved relatively easily by ending widespread discrimination. While meeting ARSA’s demands of citizenship and political equality will expose Myanmar’s poor governance, especially in the Rakhine province, it will likely eliminate the main root of violence in the area. *But if the situation continues as is, ARSA might grow and develop real links to real terrorist groups, a claim already being made by Myanmar, India, and Bangladesh. Second, and more troubling, the Rohingyas are set to become a regional political tool that will continue to be used to justify a series of predatory and illiberal counterterrorism strategies as seen, again, in Myanmar, Bangladesh, and India.
> 
> As yet another boat full of refugees — mainly children — capsizes and survivors share stories of sexual violence, the current state of Rohingya suffering seems to have entered a new, more horrific chapter. Worldwide protests may pressure the current government in Myanmar to end the violence and accept the Rohingyas back, but it will not end the practice of linking a persecuted community to terrorism.


Sorry, Muslims over running a nation is terrorism. The Buddhists know first hand and want no part of it. I would think the subtle hints like killing them would give them that idea. 

Your article is no more than an apology for an Islamic invasion.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> What os wrong is he never actually refuted any of Abdallah's points.
> 
> Spencer is like Stormfront.  Who needs that crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. You find one hateful quote from Spencer or one lie about Islam, please. Should I wait.
> 
> If you want some hate from Islam I can quote it, return the favor with some of Spencer's. Should I wait, you never found anything on Geller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Spencer has an MA in religious studies and has been studying Islam for 40 yrs.  Islam isn’t a race either, so how anyone can disgracefully attempt to link him with Stormfront is beyond me and is sickening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormfront isn’t just about race.  It is about hate and propagating that hate.   * That is what Geller and Spencer do.  *And again, I have as much right to my opinion as you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what Geller and Spencer do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Coyote, that is what Islam does. Have you found one lie about Islam from either of them? Have you found one hateful quote from either?
Click to expand...


Pamela Geller

Pam Geller Lies: 5 Persistent Myths About Muslims

Robert Spencer is a self proclaimed “expert” in Islam.  His credentials are...what?

From Wikipedia:    Robert Spencer (author) - Wikipedia

Spencer received an M.A. in 1986 in religious studies from the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. His masters thesis was on Catholic history.[12]

He did not study Islam and his degree is not in Islam or Islamic history.  His expertise is all self-proclaimed not credentialed. He does not even speak Arabic.

Also from Wikipedia.
Abraham Foxman of the Anti-Defamation League (ADL) called Spencer and Geller American anti-Muslim writers because their writings "promote a conspiratorial anti-Muslim agenda under the pretext of fighting radical Islam. This belief system parallels the creation of an ideological—and far more deadly—form of anti-Semitism in the late 19th and early 20th centuries." He continued, "we must always be wary of those whose love for the Jewish people is born out of hatred of Muslims or Arabs."[28][29]

Dinesh D'Souza, of the Hoover Institution, wrote that Spencer [31]

Fairness and Accuracy in Reporting (FAIR) listed Spencer as a "Smearcaster" in an article in 2008, stating that "*by selectively ignoring inconvenient Islamic texts and commentaries, Spencer concludes that Islam is innately extremist and violent*".[32]


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Danger of Linking the Rohingya Crisis to Terrorism
> 
> The ongoing crisis, however, highlights two important developments that will negatively impact the fate of the Rohingyas. First, the ARSA, currently an outlier, will be linked to the larger Rohingya community, increasing its prominence, and potentially emboldening it. While the ARSA has links to both Saudi Arabia and Pakistan, there is no evidence that the group has links to al Qaeda and the Islamic State (ISIS) or that it has been incorporated into larger transnational Islamist extremist networks. *It is a small group whose main grievance — persecution of Rohingya Muslims — can be solved relatively easily by ending widespread discrimination. While meeting ARSA’s demands of citizenship and political equality will expose Myanmar’s poor governance, especially in the Rakhine province, it will likely eliminate the main root of violence in the area. *But if the situation continues as is, ARSA might grow and develop real links to real terrorist groups, a claim already being made by Myanmar, India, and Bangladesh. Second, and more troubling, the Rohingyas are set to become a regional political tool that will continue to be used to justify a series of predatory and illiberal counterterrorism strategies as seen, again, in Myanmar, Bangladesh, and India.
> 
> As yet another boat full of refugees — mainly children — capsizes and survivors share stories of sexual violence, the current state of Rohingya suffering seems to have entered a new, more horrific chapter. Worldwide protests may pressure the current government in Myanmar to end the violence and accept the Rohingyas back, but it will not end the practice of linking a persecuted community to terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Muslims over running a nation is terrorism. The Buddhists know first hand and want no part of it. I would think the subtle hints like killing them would give them that idea.
> 
> Your article is no more than an apology for an Islamic invasion.
Click to expand...

Coming from a supporter of genocide, your statements have no credibility when it comes to terrorism.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Danger of Linking the Rohingya Crisis to Terrorism
> 
> The ongoing crisis, however, highlights two important developments that will negatively impact the fate of the Rohingyas. First, the ARSA, currently an outlier, will be linked to the larger Rohingya community, increasing its prominence, and potentially emboldening it. While the ARSA has links to both Saudi Arabia and Pakistan, there is no evidence that the group has links to al Qaeda and the Islamic State (ISIS) or that it has been incorporated into larger transnational Islamist extremist networks. *It is a small group whose main grievance — persecution of Rohingya Muslims — can be solved relatively easily by ending widespread discrimination. While meeting ARSA’s demands of citizenship and political equality will expose Myanmar’s poor governance, especially in the Rakhine province, it will likely eliminate the main root of violence in the area. *But if the situation continues as is, ARSA might grow and develop real links to real terrorist groups, a claim already being made by Myanmar, India, and Bangladesh. Second, and more troubling, the Rohingyas are set to become a regional political tool that will continue to be used to justify a series of predatory and illiberal counterterrorism strategies as seen, again, in Myanmar, Bangladesh, and India.
> 
> As yet another boat full of refugees — mainly children — capsizes and survivors share stories of sexual violence, the current state of Rohingya suffering seems to have entered a new, more horrific chapter. Worldwide protests may pressure the current government in Myanmar to end the violence and accept the Rohingyas back, but it will not end the practice of linking a persecuted community to terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Muslims over running a nation is terrorism. The Buddhists know first hand and want no part of it. I would think the subtle hints like killing them would give them that idea.
> 
> Your article is no more than an apology for an Islamic invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming from a supporter of genocide, your statements have no credibility when it comes to terrorism.
Click to expand...

So you going to end this conversation with something to do with your support of Islam, a killing machine, a supremacist ideology, and just plain shitty way to live, or are we going to forget about that?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Danger of Linking the Rohingya Crisis to Terrorism
> 
> The ongoing crisis, however, highlights two important developments that will negatively impact the fate of the Rohingyas. First, the ARSA, currently an outlier, will be linked to the larger Rohingya community, increasing its prominence, and potentially emboldening it. While the ARSA has links to both Saudi Arabia and Pakistan, there is no evidence that the group has links to al Qaeda and the Islamic State (ISIS) or that it has been incorporated into larger transnational Islamist extremist networks. *It is a small group whose main grievance — persecution of Rohingya Muslims — can be solved relatively easily by ending widespread discrimination. While meeting ARSA’s demands of citizenship and political equality will expose Myanmar’s poor governance, especially in the Rakhine province, it will likely eliminate the main root of violence in the area. *But if the situation continues as is, ARSA might grow and develop real links to real terrorist groups, a claim already being made by Myanmar, India, and Bangladesh. Second, and more troubling, the Rohingyas are set to become a regional political tool that will continue to be used to justify a series of predatory and illiberal counterterrorism strategies as seen, again, in Myanmar, Bangladesh, and India.
> 
> As yet another boat full of refugees — mainly children — capsizes and survivors share stories of sexual violence, the current state of Rohingya suffering seems to have entered a new, more horrific chapter. Worldwide protests may pressure the current government in Myanmar to end the violence and accept the Rohingyas back, but it will not end the practice of linking a persecuted community to terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Muslims over running a nation is terrorism. The Buddhists know first hand and want no part of it. I would think the subtle hints like killing them would give them that idea.
> 
> Your article is no more than an apology for an Islamic invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming from a supporter of genocide, your statements have no credibility when it comes to terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you going to end this conversation with something to do with your support of Islam, a killing machine, a supremacist ideology, and just plain shitty way to live, or are we going to forget about that?
Click to expand...


If you point out specific acts by specific people I will tell you what I think of them.  Otherwise I don’t see what your point is.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What os wrong is he never actually refuted any of Abdallah's points.
> 
> Spencer is like Stormfront.  Who needs that crap?
> 
> 
> 
> No he is not. You find one hateful quote from Spencer or one lie about Islam, please. Should I wait.
> 
> If you want some hate from Islam I can quote it, return the favor with some of Spencer's. Should I wait, you never found anything on Geller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Spencer has an MA in religious studies and has been studying Islam for 40 yrs.  Islam isn’t a race either, so how anyone can disgracefully attempt to link him with Stormfront is beyond me and is sickening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormfront isn’t just about race.  It is about hate and propagating that hate.   * That is what Geller and Spencer do.  *And again, I have as much right to my opinion as you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what Geller and Spencer do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Coyote, that is what Islam does. Have you found one lie about Islam from either of them? Have you found one hateful quote from either?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pamela Geller
> 
> Pam Geller Lies: 5 Persistent Myths About Muslims
> 
> Robert Spencer is a self proclaimed “expert” in Islam.  His credentials are...what?
> 
> From Wikipedia:    Robert Spencer (author) - Wikipedia
> 
> Spencer received an M.A. in 1986 in religious studies from the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. His masters thesis was on Catholic history.[12]
> 
> He did not study Islam and his degree is not in Islam or Islamic history.  His expertise is all self-proclaimed not credentialed. He does not even speak Arabic.
> 
> Also from Wikipedia.
> Abraham Foxman of the Anti-Defamation League (ADL) called Spencer and Geller American anti-Muslim writers because their writings "promote a conspiratorial anti-Muslim agenda under the pretext of fighting radical Islam. This belief system parallels the creation of an ideological—and far more deadly—form of anti-Semitism in the late 19th and early 20th centuries." He continued, "we must always be wary of those whose love for the Jewish people is born out of hatred of Muslims or Arabs."[28][29]
> 
> Dinesh D'Souza, of the Hoover Institution, wrote that Spencer [31]
> 
> Fairness and Accuracy in Reporting (FAIR) listed Spencer as a "Smearcaster" in an article in 2008, stating that "*by selectively ignoring inconvenient Islamic texts and commentaries, Spencer concludes that Islam is innately extremist and violent*".[32]
Click to expand...

Your Geller link does not work. As far as the criticism of Spencer it does not change what he says and comparing Muslims to Jews is ridiculous. Jews terrorized 0 "in the late 19th and early 20th centuries".


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Danger of Linking the Rohingya Crisis to Terrorism
> 
> The ongoing crisis, however, highlights two important developments that will negatively impact the fate of the Rohingyas. First, the ARSA, currently an outlier, will be linked to the larger Rohingya community, increasing its prominence, and potentially emboldening it. While the ARSA has links to both Saudi Arabia and Pakistan, there is no evidence that the group has links to al Qaeda and the Islamic State (ISIS) or that it has been incorporated into larger transnational Islamist extremist networks. *It is a small group whose main grievance — persecution of Rohingya Muslims — can be solved relatively easily by ending widespread discrimination. While meeting ARSA’s demands of citizenship and political equality will expose Myanmar’s poor governance, especially in the Rakhine province, it will likely eliminate the main root of violence in the area. *But if the situation continues as is, ARSA might grow and develop real links to real terrorist groups, a claim already being made by Myanmar, India, and Bangladesh. Second, and more troubling, the Rohingyas are set to become a regional political tool that will continue to be used to justify a series of predatory and illiberal counterterrorism strategies as seen, again, in Myanmar, Bangladesh, and India.
> 
> As yet another boat full of refugees — mainly children — capsizes and survivors share stories of sexual violence, the current state of Rohingya suffering seems to have entered a new, more horrific chapter. Worldwide protests may pressure the current government in Myanmar to end the violence and accept the Rohingyas back, but it will not end the practice of linking a persecuted community to terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Muslims over running a nation is terrorism. The Buddhists know first hand and want no part of it. I would think the subtle hints like killing them would give them that idea.
> 
> Your article is no more than an apology for an Islamic invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming from a supporter of genocide, your statements have no credibility when it comes to terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you going to end this conversation with something to do with your support of Islam, a killing machine, a supremacist ideology, and just plain shitty way to live, or are we going to forget about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you point out specific acts by specific people I will tell you what I think of them.  Otherwise I don’t see what your point is.
Click to expand...

My point is that hate is being taught to a quarter of the world's population and you want specifics? Count the bodies.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Danger of Linking the Rohingya Crisis to Terrorism
> 
> The ongoing crisis, however, highlights two important developments that will negatively impact the fate of the Rohingyas. First, the ARSA, currently an outlier, will be linked to the larger Rohingya community, increasing its prominence, and potentially emboldening it. While the ARSA has links to both Saudi Arabia and Pakistan, there is no evidence that the group has links to al Qaeda and the Islamic State (ISIS) or that it has been incorporated into larger transnational Islamist extremist networks. *It is a small group whose main grievance — persecution of Rohingya Muslims — can be solved relatively easily by ending widespread discrimination. While meeting ARSA’s demands of citizenship and political equality will expose Myanmar’s poor governance, especially in the Rakhine province, it will likely eliminate the main root of violence in the area. *But if the situation continues as is, ARSA might grow and develop real links to real terrorist groups, a claim already being made by Myanmar, India, and Bangladesh. Second, and more troubling, the Rohingyas are set to become a regional political tool that will continue to be used to justify a series of predatory and illiberal counterterrorism strategies as seen, again, in Myanmar, Bangladesh, and India.
> 
> As yet another boat full of refugees — mainly children — capsizes and survivors share stories of sexual violence, the current state of Rohingya suffering seems to have entered a new, more horrific chapter. Worldwide protests may pressure the current government in Myanmar to end the violence and accept the Rohingyas back, but it will not end the practice of linking a persecuted community to terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Muslims over running a nation is terrorism. The Buddhists know first hand and want no part of it. I would think the subtle hints like killing them would give them that idea.
> 
> Your article is no more than an apology for an Islamic invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming from a supporter of genocide, your statements have no credibility when it comes to terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you going to end this conversation with something to do with your support of Islam, a killing machine, a supremacist ideology, and just plain shitty way to live, or are we going to forget about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you point out specific acts by specific people I will tell you what I think of them.  Otherwise I don’t see what your point is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that hate is being taught to a quarter of the world's population and you want specifics? Count the bodies.
Click to expand...

You are defining the entire religion as hate based on the words of people like Spencer who completely ignore the positive and peaceful portions of their religious text and completely ignore the multiplicity of opinions from Islamic scholars.  What you want me to do is condemn an entire religion regardless of its diversity in the world and I won’t do that.  Not with any religion.

If you want to talk about specific acts or cultures that is different.

I absolutely condemn the many war crimes and atrocities of ISIS without reservation.  But ISIS isn’t all Islam and Islam isn’t all ISIS.

And I unequivocally condemn its attempted genocide of the Yazidi, Christians, and minority Muslim sects that did not follow their view.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Muslims over running a nation is terrorism. The Buddhists know first hand and want no part of it. I would think the subtle hints like killing them would give them that idea.
> 
> Your article is no more than an apology for an Islamic invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a supporter of genocide, your statements have no credibility when it comes to terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you going to end this conversation with something to do with your support of Islam, a killing machine, a supremacist ideology, and just plain shitty way to live, or are we going to forget about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you point out specific acts by specific people I will tell you what I think of them.  Otherwise I don’t see what your point is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that hate is being taught to a quarter of the world's population and you want specifics? Count the bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are defining the entire religion as hate based on the words of people like Spencer who completely ignore the *positive and peaceful portions* of their religious text and completely ignore the multiplicity of opinions from Islamic scholars.  What you want me to do is condemn an entire religion regardless of its diversity in the world and I won’t do that.  Not with any religion.
> 
> If you want to talk about specific acts or cultures that is different.
> 
> I absolutely condemn the many war crimes and atrocities of ISIS without reservation.  But ISIS isn’t all Islam and Islam isn’t all ISIS.
> 
> And I unequivocally condemn its attempted genocide of the Yazidi, Christians, and minority Muslim sects that did not follow their view.
Click to expand...

Tell me something positive about submission. Islam means submission. Is Sharia a positive?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a supporter of genocide, your statements have no credibility when it comes to terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> So you going to end this conversation with something to do with your support of Islam, a killing machine, a supremacist ideology, and just plain shitty way to live, or are we going to forget about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you point out specific acts by specific people I will tell you what I think of them.  Otherwise I don’t see what your point is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that hate is being taught to a quarter of the world's population and you want specifics? Count the bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are defining the entire religion as hate based on the words of people like Spencer who completely ignore the *positive and peaceful portions* of their religious text and completely ignore the multiplicity of opinions from Islamic scholars.  What you want me to do is condemn an entire religion regardless of its diversity in the world and I won’t do that.  Not with any religion.
> 
> If you want to talk about specific acts or cultures that is different.
> 
> I absolutely condemn the many war crimes and atrocities of ISIS without reservation.  But ISIS isn’t all Islam and Islam isn’t all ISIS.
> 
> And I unequivocally condemn its attempted genocide of the Yazidi, Christians, and minority Muslim sects that did not follow their view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me something positive about submission. Islam means submission. Is Sharia a positive?
Click to expand...


It means submission to God which, when you think about it, is the core of each of the Abrahamic faiths.  Is that a bad thing?

On Sharia...it is complex.  It depends on how it is interpreted and where.  For many Muslims it is simply guidance on how to live a pious life, much like Jewish religious law is to Jews. The problem from a human rights perspective, is when it is part of a nation’s law, particularly its penal codes.  Muslin majority nations vary in how (if at all) Sharia is used in their legal systems.  For example I don’t see a problem with sharia compliant banking, dietary restrictions, charitable giving etc.

Where there are problems are in countries where Sharia is used to legitimize domestic abuse, silence rape victims or prevent a woman from excersizing her rights, persecuting homosexuals or preventing a person from leaving the religion.


----------



## Slyhunter

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote has been waiting for that, she is going to be as happy as a chicken in a cornfield. Now your support will eclipse any possibility of getting to the truth. You will be condemned for your gut feelings, no actions necessary, and Islam will skate.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Not happy.  Just sad.  There is nothing to cheer about when some one supports genocide.  It is the worst atrocity man can do to his fellow man, and history is full of examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And those examples show Islam is responsible for multiple genocides and still obligates the complete extermination of the Jews. That is what is sad. Sadder, people who think Islam is not planning to do exactly that.
> 
> Do you condemn Islam for its hate of the Jews and the need to exterminate Jews? Do you condemn Islam for inspiring people to kill to please their God? And do you condemn Islam for paying terrorists families because they blew themselves up killing children and civilians?
> 
> And when so much of the holy literature( over half) of Islam is how to treat the non-Muslims how can you consider it a religion as opposed to a political ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Icondemn genocide.  If you want to talk about specific examples, bring them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you condemn Islam? The Koran fits the definition of hate speech. Surely you can condemn hate speech, sand in turn condemn the religion that teaches that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.
Click to expand...

You don't condemn the fact that their Koran demands they kill all infidels and heretics? Shame on you.


----------



## Coyote

Slyhunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Not happy.  Just sad.  There is nothing to cheer about when some one supports genocide.  It is the worst atrocity man can do to his fellow man, and history is full of examples.
> 
> 
> 
> And those examples show Islam is responsible for multiple genocides and still obligates the complete extermination of the Jews. That is what is sad. Sadder, people who think Islam is not planning to do exactly that.
> 
> Do you condemn Islam for its hate of the Jews and the need to exterminate Jews? Do you condemn Islam for inspiring people to kill to please their God? And do you condemn Islam for paying terrorists families because they blew themselves up killing children and civilians?
> 
> And when so much of the holy literature( over half) of Islam is how to treat the non-Muslims how can you consider it a religion as opposed to a political ideology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Icondemn genocide.  If you want to talk about specific examples, bring them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you condemn Islam? The Koran fits the definition of hate speech. Surely you can condemn hate speech, sand in turn condemn the religion that teaches that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't condemn the fact that their Koran demands they kill all infidels and heretics? Shame on you.
Click to expand...

I can’t condemn fiction.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you going to end this conversation with something to do with your support of Islam, a killing machine, a supremacist ideology, and just plain shitty way to live, or are we going to forget about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you point out specific acts by specific people I will tell you what I think of them.  Otherwise I don’t see what your point is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that hate is being taught to a quarter of the world's population and you want specifics? Count the bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are defining the entire religion as hate based on the words of people like Spencer who completely ignore the *positive and peaceful portions* of their religious text and completely ignore the multiplicity of opinions from Islamic scholars.  What you want me to do is condemn an entire religion regardless of its diversity in the world and I won’t do that.  Not with any religion.
> 
> If you want to talk about specific acts or cultures that is different.
> 
> I absolutely condemn the many war crimes and atrocities of ISIS without reservation.  But ISIS isn’t all Islam and Islam isn’t all ISIS.
> 
> And I unequivocally condemn its attempted genocide of the Yazidi, Christians, and minority Muslim sects that did not follow their view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me something positive about submission. Islam means submission. Is Sharia a positive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means submission to God which, when you think about it, is the core of each of the Abrahamic faiths.  Is that a bad thing?
> 
> On Sharia...it is complex.  It depends on how it is interpreted and where.  For many Muslims it is simply guidance on how to live a pious life, much like Jewish religious law is to Jews. The problem from a human rights perspective, is when it is part of a nation’s law, particularly its penal codes.  Muslin majority nations vary in how (if at all) Sharia is used in their legal systems.  For example I don’t see a problem with sharia compliant banking, dietary restrictions, charitable giving etc.
> 
> Where there are problems are in countries where Sharia is used to legitimize domestic abuse, silence rape victims or prevent a woman from excersizing her rights, persecuting homosexuals or preventing a person from leaving the religion.
Click to expand...

More excuses. And nobody enforces religious laws more than Islam does in such violent ways. Remember Sharia says you can be killed for leaving Islam. That might be what kept this cancer alive so long.

And Sharia comes from Islam


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those examples show Islam is responsible for multiple genocides and still obligates the complete extermination of the Jews. That is what is sad. Sadder, people who think Islam is not planning to do exactly that.
> 
> Do you condemn Islam for its hate of the Jews and the need to exterminate Jews? Do you condemn Islam for inspiring people to kill to please their God? And do you condemn Islam for paying terrorists families because they blew themselves up killing children and civilians?
> 
> And when so much of the holy literature( over half) of Islam is how to treat the non-Muslims how can you consider it a religion as opposed to a political ideology?
> 
> 
> 
> Icondemn genocide.  If you want to talk about specific examples, bring them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you condemn Islam? The Koran fits the definition of hate speech. Surely you can condemn hate speech, sand in turn condemn the religion that teaches that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't condemn the fact that their Koran demands they kill all infidels and heretics? Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t condemn fiction.
Click to expand...

It is not fiction when people die because the Koran says to kill them. It is a fact. You deny reality and expect to be credible?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you point out specific acts by specific people I will tell you what I think of them.  Otherwise I don’t see what your point is.
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that hate is being taught to a quarter of the world's population and you want specifics? Count the bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are defining the entire religion as hate based on the words of people like Spencer who completely ignore the *positive and peaceful portions* of their religious text and completely ignore the multiplicity of opinions from Islamic scholars.  What you want me to do is condemn an entire religion regardless of its diversity in the world and I won’t do that.  Not with any religion.
> 
> If you want to talk about specific acts or cultures that is different.
> 
> I absolutely condemn the many war crimes and atrocities of ISIS without reservation.  But ISIS isn’t all Islam and Islam isn’t all ISIS.
> 
> And I unequivocally condemn its attempted genocide of the Yazidi, Christians, and minority Muslim sects that did not follow their view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me something positive about submission. Islam means submission. Is Sharia a positive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means submission to God which, when you think about it, is the core of each of the Abrahamic faiths.  Is that a bad thing?
> 
> On Sharia...it is complex.  It depends on how it is interpreted and where.  For many Muslims it is simply guidance on how to live a pious life, much like Jewish religious law is to Jews. The problem from a human rights perspective, is when it is part of a nation’s law, particularly its penal codes.  Muslin majority nations vary in how (if at all) Sharia is used in their legal systems.  For example I don’t see a problem with sharia compliant banking, dietary restrictions, charitable giving etc.
> 
> Where there are problems are in countries where Sharia is used to legitimize domestic abuse, silence rape victims or prevent a woman from excersizing her rights, persecuting homosexuals or preventing a person from leaving the religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More excuses. And nobody enforces religious laws more than Islam does in such violent ways. Remember Sharia says you can be killed for leaving Islam. That might be what kept this cancer alive so long.
> 
> And Sharia comes from Islam
Click to expand...

I would say that enforcement of sharia’s most strict dictates is highly variable around the world.  Religious law, for Jews and some Christians is harsh if followed literally.  Most don’t though.

 There is room for reformation in Islam for sure.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Icondemn genocide.  If you want to talk about specific examples, bring them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you condemn Islam? The Koran fits the definition of hate speech. Surely you can condemn hate speech, sand in turn condemn the religion that teaches that hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't condemn the fact that their Koran demands they kill all infidels and heretics? Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t condemn fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not fiction when people die because the Koran says to kill them. It is a fact.
Click to expand...

No.  It isn’t.  Because peop,e get killed for many reasons most of which have little to do with Islam once you move beyond extremists.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that hate is being taught to a quarter of the world's population and you want specifics? Count the bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> You are defining the entire religion as hate based on the words of people like Spencer who completely ignore the *positive and peaceful portions* of their religious text and completely ignore the multiplicity of opinions from Islamic scholars.  What you want me to do is condemn an entire religion regardless of its diversity in the world and I won’t do that.  Not with any religion.
> 
> If you want to talk about specific acts or cultures that is different.
> 
> I absolutely condemn the many war crimes and atrocities of ISIS without reservation.  But ISIS isn’t all Islam and Islam isn’t all ISIS.
> 
> And I unequivocally condemn its attempted genocide of the Yazidi, Christians, and minority Muslim sects that did not follow their view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me something positive about submission. Islam means submission. Is Sharia a positive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means submission to God which, when you think about it, is the core of each of the Abrahamic faiths.  Is that a bad thing?
> 
> On Sharia...it is complex.  It depends on how it is interpreted and where.  For many Muslims it is simply guidance on how to live a pious life, much like Jewish religious law is to Jews. The problem from a human rights perspective, is when it is part of a nation’s law, particularly its penal codes.  Muslin majority nations vary in how (if at all) Sharia is used in their legal systems.  For example I don’t see a problem with sharia compliant banking, dietary restrictions, charitable giving etc.
> 
> Where there are problems are in countries where Sharia is used to legitimize domestic abuse, silence rape victims or prevent a woman from excersizing her rights, persecuting homosexuals or preventing a person from leaving the religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More excuses. And nobody enforces religious laws more than Islam does in such violent ways. Remember Sharia says you can be killed for leaving Islam. That might be what kept this cancer alive so long.
> 
> And Sharia comes from Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say that enforcement of sharia’s most strict dictates is highly variable around the world.  Religious law, for Jews and some Christians is harsh if followed literally.  Most don’t though.
> 
> There is room for reformation in Islam for sure.
Click to expand...

 Changing anything in Islam is a no no, and of course it comes with the death penalty for trying.
And the reformer Jassar cannot get one single mosque to sign on in this country. Good luck anywhere else.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you condemn Islam? The Koran fits the definition of hate speech. Surely you can condemn hate speech, sand in turn condemn the religion that teaches that hate.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't condemn the fact that their Koran demands they kill all infidels and heretics? Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t condemn fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not fiction when people die because the Koran says to kill them. It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  It isn’t.  Because peop,e get killed for many reasons most of which have little to do with Islam once you move beyond extremists.
Click to expand...

I am not talking about those not killed by Islam, I am talking about the ones that are. Do you think honor killing is terror?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are defining the entire religion as hate based on the words of people like Spencer who completely ignore the *positive and peaceful portions* of their religious text and completely ignore the multiplicity of opinions from Islamic scholars.  What you want me to do is condemn an entire religion regardless of its diversity in the world and I won’t do that.  Not with any religion.
> 
> If you want to talk about specific acts or cultures that is different.
> 
> I absolutely condemn the many war crimes and atrocities of ISIS without reservation.  But ISIS isn’t all Islam and Islam isn’t all ISIS.
> 
> And I unequivocally condemn its attempted genocide of the Yazidi, Christians, and minority Muslim sects that did not follow their view.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me something positive about submission. Islam means submission. Is Sharia a positive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means submission to God which, when you think about it, is the core of each of the Abrahamic faiths.  Is that a bad thing?
> 
> On Sharia...it is complex.  It depends on how it is interpreted and where.  For many Muslims it is simply guidance on how to live a pious life, much like Jewish religious law is to Jews. The problem from a human rights perspective, is when it is part of a nation’s law, particularly its penal codes.  Muslin majority nations vary in how (if at all) Sharia is used in their legal systems.  For example I don’t see a problem with sharia compliant banking, dietary restrictions, charitable giving etc.
> 
> Where there are problems are in countries where Sharia is used to legitimize domestic abuse, silence rape victims or prevent a woman from excersizing her rights, persecuting homosexuals or preventing a person from leaving the religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More excuses. And nobody enforces religious laws more than Islam does in such violent ways. Remember Sharia says you can be killed for leaving Islam. That might be what kept this cancer alive so long.
> 
> And Sharia comes from Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say that enforcement of sharia’s most strict dictates is highly variable around the world.  Religious law, for Jews and some Christians is harsh if followed literally.  Most don’t though.
> 
> There is room for reformation in Islam for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Changing anything in Islam is a no no, and of course it comes with the death penalty for trying.
> And the reformer Jassar cannot get one single mosque to sign on in this country. Good luck anywhere else.
Click to expand...

Who is Jassar and what is he asking American Mosques to do?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I dont condemn Islam.  Just like I dont condemn Buddhism for the acts of Myanmar.  I condemn those who commit thes deeds.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't condemn the fact that their Koran demands they kill all infidels and heretics? Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t condemn fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not fiction when people die because the Koran says to kill them. It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  It isn’t.  Because peop,e get killed for many reasons most of which have little to do with Islam once you move beyond extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about those not killed by Islam, I am talking about the ones that are. Do you think honor killing is terror?
Click to expand...

Honor killing is not Islam.  It is cultural.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me something positive about submission. Islam means submission. Is Sharia a positive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means submission to God which, when you think about it, is the core of each of the Abrahamic faiths.  Is that a bad thing?
> 
> On Sharia...it is complex.  It depends on how it is interpreted and where.  For many Muslims it is simply guidance on how to live a pious life, much like Jewish religious law is to Jews. The problem from a human rights perspective, is when it is part of a nation’s law, particularly its penal codes.  Muslin majority nations vary in how (if at all) Sharia is used in their legal systems.  For example I don’t see a problem with sharia compliant banking, dietary restrictions, charitable giving etc.
> 
> Where there are problems are in countries where Sharia is used to legitimize domestic abuse, silence rape victims or prevent a woman from excersizing her rights, persecuting homosexuals or preventing a person from leaving the religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More excuses. And nobody enforces religious laws more than Islam does in such violent ways. Remember Sharia says you can be killed for leaving Islam. That might be what kept this cancer alive so long.
> 
> And Sharia comes from Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say that enforcement of sharia’s most strict dictates is highly variable around the world.  Religious law, for Jews and some Christians is harsh if followed literally.  Most don’t though.
> 
> There is room for reformation in Islam for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Changing anything in Islam is a no no, and of course it comes with the death penalty for trying.
> And the reformer Jassar cannot get one single mosque to sign on in this country. Good luck anywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Jassar and what is he asking American Mosques to do?
Click to expand...

And you consider yourself informed?
The American Islamic Forum for Democracy | American Islamic Forum for Democracy


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't condemn the fact that their Koran demands they kill all infidels and heretics? Shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t condemn fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not fiction when people die because the Koran says to kill them. It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  It isn’t.  Because peop,e get killed for many reasons most of which have little to do with Islam once you move beyond extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about those not killed by Islam, I am talking about the ones that are. Do you think honor killing is terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honor killing is not Islam.  It is cultural.
Click to expand...

It is still practiced and condoned by the religion. FGM is not, but Muslims like that too.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means submission to God which, when you think about it, is the core of each of the Abrahamic faiths.  Is that a bad thing?
> 
> On Sharia...it is complex.  It depends on how it is interpreted and where.  For many Muslims it is simply guidance on how to live a pious life, much like Jewish religious law is to Jews. The problem from a human rights perspective, is when it is part of a nation’s law, particularly its penal codes.  Muslin majority nations vary in how (if at all) Sharia is used in their legal systems.  For example I don’t see a problem with sharia compliant banking, dietary restrictions, charitable giving etc.
> 
> Where there are problems are in countries where Sharia is used to legitimize domestic abuse, silence rape victims or prevent a woman from excersizing her rights, persecuting homosexuals or preventing a person from leaving the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> More excuses. And nobody enforces religious laws more than Islam does in such violent ways. Remember Sharia says you can be killed for leaving Islam. That might be what kept this cancer alive so long.
> 
> And Sharia comes from Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say that enforcement of sharia’s most strict dictates is highly variable around the world.  Religious law, for Jews and some Christians is harsh if followed literally.  Most don’t though.
> 
> There is room for reformation in Islam for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Changing anything in Islam is a no no, and of course it comes with the death penalty for trying.
> And the reformer Jassar cannot get one single mosque to sign on in this country. Good luck anywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Jassar and what is he asking American Mosques to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you consider yourself informed?
> The American Islamic Forum for Democracy | American Islamic Forum for Democracy
Click to expand...

I am more informed then you.  I don’t rely on hate sites for information.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t condemn fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not fiction when people die because the Koran says to kill them. It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  It isn’t.  Because peop,e get killed for many reasons most of which have little to do with Islam once you move beyond extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about those not killed by Islam, I am talking about the ones that are. Do you think honor killing is terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honor killing is not Islam.  It is cultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still practiced and condoned by the religion. FGM is not, but Muslims like that too.
Click to expand...

Neither FGM nor honor killing are Part of the religion.  Where is it in the Koran?


----------



## Coyote

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me something positive about submission. Islam means submission. Is Sharia a positive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means submission to God which, when you think about it, is the core of each of the Abrahamic faiths.  Is that a bad thing?
> 
> On Sharia...it is complex.  It depends on how it is interpreted and where.  For many Muslims it is simply guidance on how to live a pious life, much like Jewish religious law is to Jews. The problem from a human rights perspective, is when it is part of a nation’s law, particularly its penal codes.  Muslin majority nations vary in how (if at all) Sharia is used in their legal systems.  For example I don’t see a problem with sharia compliant banking, dietary restrictions, charitable giving etc.
> 
> Where there are problems are in countries where Sharia is used to legitimize domestic abuse, silence rape victims or prevent a woman from excersizing her rights, persecuting homosexuals or preventing a person from leaving the religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More excuses. And nobody enforces religious laws more than Islam does in such violent ways. Remember Sharia says you can be killed for leaving Islam. That might be what kept this cancer alive so long.
> 
> And Sharia comes from Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say that enforcement of sharia’s most strict dictates is highly variable around the world.  Religious law, for Jews and some Christians is harsh if followed literally.  Most don’t though.
> 
> There is room for reformation in Islam for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Changing anything in Islam is a no no, and of course it comes with the death penalty for trying.
> And the reformer Jassar cannot get one single mosque to sign on in this country. Good luck anywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Jassar and what is he asking American Mosques to do?
Click to expand...

What is he asking mosques to sign on to?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not fiction when people die because the Koran says to kill them. It is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It isn’t.  Because peop,e get killed for many reasons most of which have little to do with Islam once you move beyond extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about those not killed by Islam, I am talking about the ones that are. Do you think honor killing is terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honor killing is not Islam.  It is cultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still practiced and condoned by the religion. FGM is not, but Muslims like that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither FGM nor honor killing are Part of the religion.  Where is it in the Koran?
Click to expand...

It is in "Reliance of the Traveler" A  go to source for Sharia law, in essence another holy text. Again, you do not seem to know all that much. 

I suggest research.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It isn’t.  Because peop,e get killed for many reasons most of which have little to do with Islam once you move beyond extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not talking about those not killed by Islam, I am talking about the ones that are. Do you think honor killing is terror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honor killing is not Islam.  It is cultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still practiced and condoned by the religion. FGM is not, but Muslims like that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither FGM nor honor killing are Part of the religion.  Where is it in the Koran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is in "Reliance of the Traveler" A  go to source for Sharia law, in essence another holy text. Again, you do not seem to know all that much.
> 
> I suggest research.
Click to expand...

Link.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means submission to God which, when you think about it, is the core of each of the Abrahamic faiths.  Is that a bad thing?
> 
> On Sharia...it is complex.  It depends on how it is interpreted and where.  For many Muslims it is simply guidance on how to live a pious life, much like Jewish religious law is to Jews. The problem from a human rights perspective, is when it is part of a nation’s law, particularly its penal codes.  Muslin majority nations vary in how (if at all) Sharia is used in their legal systems.  For example I don’t see a problem with sharia compliant banking, dietary restrictions, charitable giving etc.
> 
> Where there are problems are in countries where Sharia is used to legitimize domestic abuse, silence rape victims or prevent a woman from excersizing her rights, persecuting homosexuals or preventing a person from leaving the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> More excuses. And nobody enforces religious laws more than Islam does in such violent ways. Remember Sharia says you can be killed for leaving Islam. That might be what kept this cancer alive so long.
> 
> And Sharia comes from Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say that enforcement of sharia’s most strict dictates is highly variable around the world.  Religious law, for Jews and some Christians is harsh if followed literally.  Most don’t though.
> 
> There is room for reformation in Islam for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Changing anything in Islam is a no no, and of course it comes with the death penalty for trying.
> And the reformer Jassar cannot get one single mosque to sign on in this country. Good luck anywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Jassar and what is he asking American Mosques to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is he asking mosques to sign on to?
Click to expand...

Abolishing political Islam, about three quarters of the religion.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> More excuses. And nobody enforces religious laws more than Islam does in such violent ways. Remember Sharia says you can be killed for leaving Islam. That might be what kept this cancer alive so long.
> 
> And Sharia comes from Islam
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that enforcement of sharia’s most strict dictates is highly variable around the world.  Religious law, for Jews and some Christians is harsh if followed literally.  Most don’t though.
> 
> There is room for reformation in Islam for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Changing anything in Islam is a no no, and of course it comes with the death penalty for trying.
> And the reformer Jassar cannot get one single mosque to sign on in this country. Good luck anywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is Jassar and what is he asking American Mosques to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is he asking mosques to sign on to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abolishing political Islam, about three quarters of the religion.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not talking about those not killed by Islam, I am talking about the ones that are. Do you think honor killing is terror?
> 
> 
> 
> Honor killing is not Islam.  It is cultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still practiced and condoned by the religion. FGM is not, but Muslims like that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither FGM nor honor killing are Part of the religion.  Where is it in the Koran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is in "Reliance of the Traveler" A  go to source for Sharia law, in essence another holy text. Again, you do not seem to know all that much.
> 
> I suggest research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
Click to expand...

Reliance of the Traveller (Umdat al-Salik)



> A translation of the classical manual of Islamic Sacred Law (_Shari'ah_) _'Umdat as-Salik_ by Ahmad ibn Naqib al-Misri (d. 769/1386), in Arabic with facing English text, commentary and appendices edited and translated by Nuh Ha Mim Keller. It is based mainly on the _fiqh_ conclusions of Imam al-Nawawi, the great Hadith master (_hafiz_) and Shafi'i scholar of jurisprudence (_mujtahid_). The appendices form an integral part of the book and present original texts and translations from classic works by al-Ghazali, al-Nawawi, al-Qurtubi, al-Dhahabi, Ibn Hajar and others, on topics of Islamic Law, faith, spirituality, Qur'an exegesis and Hadith sciences, making the work a living reflection of Islam as understood by some of its greatest scholars. It has also biographical notes about every person mentioned (391 biographies), bibliography of each work cited (136 works), and a detailed subject Index (95 pages). Of the 136 works drawn upon in its commentary and appendices, 134 are in the original Arabic. The sections and paragraphs have been numbered to facilitate cross-reference.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honor killing is not Islam.  It is cultural.
> 
> 
> 
> It is still practiced and condoned by the religion. FGM is not, but Muslims like that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither FGM nor honor killing are Part of the religion.  Where is it in the Koran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is in "Reliance of the Traveler" A  go to source for Sharia law, in essence another holy text. Again, you do not seem to know all that much.
> 
> I suggest research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reliance of the Traveller (Umdat al-Salik)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A translation of the classical manual of Islamic Sacred Law (_Shari'ah_) _'Umdat as-Salik_ by Ahmad ibn Naqib al-Misri (d. 769/1386), in Arabic with facing English text, commentary and appendices edited and translated by Nuh Ha Mim Keller. It is based mainly on the _fiqh_ conclusions of Imam al-Nawawi, the great Hadith master (_hafiz_) and Shafi'i scholar of jurisprudence (_mujtahid_). The appendices form an integral part of the book and present original texts and translations from classic works by al-Ghazali, al-Nawawi, al-Qurtubi, al-Dhahabi, Ibn Hajar and others, on topics of Islamic Law, faith, spirituality, Qur'an exegesis and Hadith sciences, making the work a living reflection of Islam as understood by some of its greatest scholars. It has also biographical notes about every person mentioned (391 biographies), bibliography of each work cited (136 works), and a detailed subject Index (95 pages). Of the 136 works drawn upon in its commentary and appendices, 134 are in the original Arabic. The sections and paragraphs have been numbered to facilitate cross-reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Where does it reference FGM or honor killing?

How does it relate to the Quran?


----------



## Lastamender

Read it.
http://dailyrollcall.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/the-reliance-of-the-traveller.pdf


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Read it.
> http://dailyrollcall.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/the-reliance-of-the-traveller.pdf


That does not answer my question.  Where is FGM or honor killing mentioned?  It is not in the Quran.  Nor is this one of the Hadith.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it.
> http://dailyrollcall.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/the-reliance-of-the-traveller.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question.  Where is FGM or honor killing mentioned?  It is not in the Quran.  Nor is this one of the Hadith.
Click to expand...


It is still the most respected source of devout Muslims to administer Sharia. Sharia comes from the Koran. It puts your precious context in the parts of the Koran relating Sharia.

There is no penalty for killing your children. Some try to explain it a way by saying they( the killers) are punished in some other way. There is no other punishment mentioned.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it.
> http://dailyrollcall.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/the-reliance-of-the-traveller.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question.  Where is FGM or honor killing mentioned?  It is not in the Quran.  Nor is this one of the Hadith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is still the most respected source of devout Muslims to administer Sharia. Sharia comes from the Koran. It puts your precious context in the parts of the Koran relating Sharia.
> 
> There is no penalty for killing your children. Some try to explain it a way by saying they( the killers) are punished in some other way. There is no other punishment mentioned.
Click to expand...

Again, it is neither the Quran nor the Hadith.  Those are THE most respected sources.


Again where does it reference honor killing and FGM?

I seem to recall there are biblical passages calling for stoning disobedient children.....


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it.
> http://dailyrollcall.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/the-reliance-of-the-traveller.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question.  Where is FGM or honor killing mentioned?  It is not in the Quran.  Nor is this one of the Hadith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is still the most respected source of devout Muslims to administer Sharia. Sharia comes from the Koran. It puts your precious context in the parts of the Koran relating Sharia.
> 
> There is no penalty for killing your children. Some try to explain it a way by saying they( the killers) are punished in some other way. There is no other punishment mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, it is neither the *Quran nor the Hadith.*  Those are THE most respected sources.
> 
> 
> Again where does it reference honor killing and FGM?
> 
> I seem to recall there are biblical passages calling for stoning disobedient children.....
Click to expand...

Of course you see it in the OT, what do you think Muhammad used to invent Islam? The thing is, to this day it is still condoned.
*Quran nor the Hadith. and?*
And their is trilogy in Islam which one are you missing, and what is it?

Again, your knowledge seems limited.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it.
> http://dailyrollcall.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/the-reliance-of-the-traveller.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question.  Where is FGM or honor killing mentioned?  It is not in the Quran.  Nor is this one of the Hadith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is still the most respected source of devout Muslims to administer Sharia. Sharia comes from the Koran. It puts your precious context in the parts of the Koran relating Sharia.
> 
> There is no penalty for killing your children. Some try to explain it a way by saying they( the killers) are punished in some other way. There is no other punishment mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, it is neither the *Quran nor the Hadith.*  Those are THE most respected sources.
> 
> 
> Again where does it reference honor killing and FGM?
> 
> I seem to recall there are biblical passages calling for stoning disobedient children.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you see it in the OT, what do you think Muhammad used to invent Islam? The thing is, to this day it is still condoned.
> *Quran nor the Hadith. and?*
> And their is trilogy in Islam which one are you missing, and what is it?
> 
> Again, your knowledge seems limited.
Click to expand...

There is no trilogy.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it.
> http://dailyrollcall.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/the-reliance-of-the-traveller.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question.  Where is FGM or honor killing mentioned?  It is not in the Quran.  Nor is this one of the Hadith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is still the most respected source of devout Muslims to administer Sharia. Sharia comes from the Koran. It puts your precious context in the parts of the Koran relating Sharia.
> 
> There is no penalty for killing your children. Some try to explain it a way by saying they( the killers) are punished in some other way. There is no other punishment mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, it is neither the *Quran nor the Hadith.*  Those are THE most respected sources.
> 
> 
> Again where does it reference honor killing and FGM?
> 
> I seem to recall there are biblical passages calling for stoning disobedient children.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you see it in the OT, what do you think Muhammad used to invent Islam? The thing is, to this day it is still condoned.
> *Quran nor the Hadith. and?*
> And their is trilogy in Islam which one are you missing, and what is it?
> 
> Again, your knowledge seems limited.
Click to expand...

It is also what Jesus used to invent Christianity.  So what?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it.
> http://dailyrollcall.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/the-reliance-of-the-traveller.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question.  Where is FGM or honor killing mentioned?  It is not in the Quran.  Nor is this one of the Hadith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is still the most respected source of devout Muslims to administer Sharia. Sharia comes from the Koran. It puts your precious context in the parts of the Koran relating Sharia.
> 
> There is no penalty for killing your children. Some try to explain it a way by saying they( the killers) are punished in some other way. There is no other punishment mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, it is neither the *Quran nor the Hadith.*  Those are THE most respected sources.
> 
> 
> Again where does it reference honor killing and FGM?
> 
> I seem to recall there are biblical passages calling for stoning disobedient children.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you see it in the OT, what do you think Muhammad used to invent Islam? The thing is, to this day it is still condoned.
> *Quran nor the Hadith. and?*
> And their is trilogy in Islam which one are you missing, and what is it?
> 
> Again, your knowledge seems limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no trilogy.
Click to expand...

Oh yes there is, The Koran, Hadith, Sira. Do you know the difference between the Sira and the Hadith? Since you say there is no a trinity I guess you would not know.


----------



## Coyote

Are you thinking of the Sira?   They aren’t doctrinal.

Prophetic biography - Wikipedia


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it.
> http://dailyrollcall.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/the-reliance-of-the-traveller.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question.  Where is FGM or honor killing mentioned?  It is not in the Quran.  Nor is this one of the Hadith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is still the most respected source of devout Muslims to administer Sharia. Sharia comes from the Koran. It puts your precious context in the parts of the Koran relating Sharia.
> 
> There is no penalty for killing your children. Some try to explain it a way by saying they( the killers) are punished in some other way. There is no other punishment mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, it is neither the *Quran nor the Hadith.*  Those are THE most respected sources.
> 
> 
> Again where does it reference honor killing and FGM?
> 
> I seem to recall there are biblical passages calling for stoning disobedient children.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you see it in the OT, what do you think Muhammad used to invent Islam? The thing is, to this day it is still condoned.
> *Quran nor the Hadith. and?*
> And their is trilogy in Islam which one are you missing, and what is it?
> 
> Again, your knowledge seems limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is also what Jesus used to invent Christianity.  So what?
Click to expand...

Actually Christ was created by the prophecies in the OT. You don't really know much about Islam or religion in general do you.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question.  Where is FGM or honor killing mentioned?  It is not in the Quran.  Nor is this one of the Hadith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is still the most respected source of devout Muslims to administer Sharia. Sharia comes from the Koran. It puts your precious context in the parts of the Koran relating Sharia.
> 
> There is no penalty for killing your children. Some try to explain it a way by saying they( the killers) are punished in some other way. There is no other punishment mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, it is neither the *Quran nor the Hadith.*  Those are THE most respected sources.
> 
> 
> Again where does it reference honor killing and FGM?
> 
> I seem to recall there are biblical passages calling for stoning disobedient children.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you see it in the OT, what do you think Muhammad used to invent Islam? The thing is, to this day it is still condoned.
> *Quran nor the Hadith. and?*
> And their is trilogy in Islam which one are you missing, and what is it?
> 
> Again, your knowledge seems limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no trilogy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes there is, The Koran, Hadith, Sira. Do you know the difference between the Sira and the Hadith? Since you say there is no a trinity I guess you would not know.
Click to expand...

There is no trinity as you define it.  The Sira aren’t religious doctrine and are considered lesser than Quran or Hadith.  Did you know that?  I guess not.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Are you thinking of the Sira?   They aren’t doctrinal.
> 
> Prophetic biography - Wikipedia


Since when do you pay attention to doctrine? You dismiss doctrine out of hand and say ask a Muslim.


> The Koran is not the only important source of Islamic teachings. There are three main sources of Islamic doctrine: The Koran, the Hadith, and the Sira. This is sometimes referred to as "the Islamic Trilogy."


An Inquiry Into Islam: What is Islamic Doctrine?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question.  Where is FGM or honor killing mentioned?  It is not in the Quran.  Nor is this one of the Hadith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is still the most respected source of devout Muslims to administer Sharia. Sharia comes from the Koran. It puts your precious context in the parts of the Koran relating Sharia.
> 
> There is no penalty for killing your children. Some try to explain it a way by saying they( the killers) are punished in some other way. There is no other punishment mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, it is neither the *Quran nor the Hadith.*  Those are THE most respected sources.
> 
> 
> Again where does it reference honor killing and FGM?
> 
> I seem to recall there are biblical passages calling for stoning disobedient children.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you see it in the OT, what do you think Muhammad used to invent Islam? The thing is, to this day it is still condoned.
> *Quran nor the Hadith. and?*
> And their is trilogy in Islam which one are you missing, and what is it?
> 
> Again, your knowledge seems limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is also what Jesus used to invent Christianity.  So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Christ was created by the prophecies in the OT. You don't really know much about Islam or religion in general do you.
Click to expand...

It was just another invented religion.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you thinking of the Sira?   They aren’t doctrinal.
> 
> Prophetic biography - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do you pay attention to doctrine? You dismiss doctrine out of hand and say ask a Muslim.
Click to expand...

Because an Islamic scholar has a better grasp of doctrine then you.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you thinking of the Sira?   They aren’t doctrinal.
> 
> Prophetic biography - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do you pay attention to doctrine? You dismiss doctrine out of hand and say ask a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because an Islamic scholar has a better grasp of doctrine then you.
Click to expand...

The only Islamic scholar that matters is Muhammad. Any disagreement with Muhammad is wrong. Period.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is still the most respected source of devout Muslims to administer Sharia. Sharia comes from the Koran. It puts your precious context in the parts of the Koran relating Sharia.
> 
> There is no penalty for killing your children. Some try to explain it a way by saying they( the killers) are punished in some other way. There is no other punishment mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it is neither the *Quran nor the Hadith.*  Those are THE most respected sources.
> 
> 
> Again where does it reference honor killing and FGM?
> 
> I seem to recall there are biblical passages calling for stoning disobedient children.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you see it in the OT, what do you think Muhammad used to invent Islam? The thing is, to this day it is still condoned.
> *Quran nor the Hadith. and?*
> And their is trilogy in Islam which one are you missing, and what is it?
> 
> Again, your knowledge seems limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is also what Jesus used to invent Christianity.  So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Christ was created by the prophecies in the OT. You don't really know much about Islam or religion in general do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was just another invented religion.
Click to expand...

Well an invented religion Islam is churning out terrorists like Ford does with cars.


----------



## Lastamender

What has been accomplished here is that your arguments are backed by lip service from Muslims and apologists.

My arguments are backed with history, Islamic literature and daily terror attacks not to mention the shape Europe is in flooded with people that never will assimilate. In short, Islam is what it says it is, or you lost. Do some research and give it another try sometime.


----------



## Coyote

An inquiry into Islam claims to be unbiased and unbigoted....But is it? 

Sira is less important then Quran and Hadith. Prophetic biography - Wikipedia


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> An inquiry into Islam claims to be unbiased and unbigoted....But is it?
> 
> Sira is less important then Quran and Hadith. Prophetic biography - Wikipedia


Wikipedia is biased.

*Examples of Bias in Wikipedia - Conservapedia*


----------



## Lastamender

Here is a link that proves Wikipedia edited Muhammads last sermon by leaving out the verse about beating women. 
https://islamseries.files.wordpress.com/2015/02/comments-on-handout-of-muhammads-last-sermon.pdf
Somehow lying is supposed bring about a better understanding of Islam?


----------



## Tilly

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have told you Spencer knows more about Islam than most Iman's( and has proven it). And what is in that statement that stops the terror that proves he is wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> What os wrong is he never actually refuted any of Abdallah's points.
> 
> Spencer is like Stormfront.  Who needs that crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not. You find one hateful quote from Spencer or one lie about Islam, please. Should I wait.
> 
> If you want some hate from Islam I can quote it, return the favor with some of Spencer's. Should I wait, you never found anything on Geller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already did that----pressed Coyote for something written by Robert Spencer that
> she can  CHALLENGE---------still waiting ----its been more than a year-----fret not---
> I did not hold my breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She cannot find a bit of hate in either Spencer or Geller. They speak about Islam truthfully. And the hate in Islam they reveal is projected back on them. The sad part is a child could figure that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support Myanmar,s genocide of the Rohinga.  When comes to hate you have no credibility.  And don’t say I am distorting anything.  You finally admitted it.
Click to expand...

And that’s why you spent 40 pages rabidly trolling, stalking, harassing and ruining the thread  - all the while knowing nobody can escape your shrill harpy badgering as you can’t be put on ignore.  I hope you are pleased with your small alleged ‘victory’.


----------



## Tilly

*Reliance of the Traveller - Umdat al-Salik wa 'Uddat al-Nasik*

This is a classic manual of fiqh rulings based on Shafi'i School of jurisprudence and includes original Arabic texts and translations from classic works of prominent Muslim scholars such as al Ghazali, al Nawawi, al Qurtubi, al Dhahabi and others. It is an indispensable reference for every Muslim or student of Islam who needs to research on Islamic rulings on daily Muslim life.

Reliance of the Traveller - Umdat al-Salik wa 'Uddat al-Nasik  - £26.95 : HUbooks, Islamic Book Store | English and Arabic Islamic Books


Islamic Law, or _Sharia _(also _Shari’a _or _Shariah _) literally means “well-worn camel path to the watering place.” and has been termed the “Sacred Path” of Islam. It provides Muslims with religious and political guidelines for their journey on earth.  It is derived from commands in the Koran (19%) and the example of Muhammad (85%).

..Certificates of authenticity attest to the translation from the governments of Egypt, Syria, and Saudi Arabia– and the text is the first Islamic legal work in a European language to receive certification from the most important seat of Sunni Islamic jurisprudence, Cairo’s al-Azhar University.

..
The most serious Sharia Law capital crime is “blasphemy “– insulting Islam or Muhammad.   A Muslim is considered an apostate – *subject to being killed by anyone – for being sarcastic about the Quran, any part of Islam, any ruling of Sharia Law, or any of Allah’s messengers. (Para. o8.7)*

Therefore what Allah has decreed through the scriptures and how Muhammad lived his life has ultimate say for Muslims. *Female inequality, wife beating, the cause of Islam to become the supreme religion of the world, Jihad, zakat payments are all part of the decrees of Allah found in the Koran and so are also found in the Sharia Law Manual.*

It is a set of legal codes based on scriptures from the Koran and interpretations of these scriptures by classical Islamic schools of thought. Governing public, private, social, religious and political life of Muslims, the laws are based on the principal that Koranic commands are divine and absolute and can not be questioned. To break one of the rules or even doubt their legitimacy is a sin.

Reliance of the Traveller—Sharia Law Manual | ConCit


----------



## Tilly

India is also convinced of the terrorist links and the likelihood of terrorism should the ‘rohingya’ stay in India:

*India trying to deport 40,000 Rohingya Muslim over 'ties to terrorism'*

...But in India, the government said it had reports from security agencies and other authentic sources "indicating linkages of some of the unauthorised Rohingya immigrants with *Pakistan-based terror organisations and similar organisations operating in other countries." *

It also said there was information on *Rohingya involvement in plots by Isis and other "extremist groups" to ignite communal and sectarian violence in India....*

..They said the 40,000 *Rohingya had arrived in India illegally* four or five years ago from Bangladesh after fleeing Burma. ...

India is trying to deport 40,000 Rohingya Muslims by claiming they're terrorists


----------



## Tilly

Hardly a surprise:

*Rohingya crisis: Suu Kyi says 'fake news helping terrorists'*

Myanmar's de-facto leader Aung San Suu Kyi has claimed that the crisis in Rakhine state* is being distorted by a "huge iceberg of misinformation"*.

In her first comments on the latest Rohingya crisis, she said tensions were being fanned by *fake news promoting the interests of terrorists....*

...The statement also said there were *many fake news photographs circulating* which were "simply the tip of a huge iceberg of misinformation calculated to create a lot of problems between different communities and with the aim of promoting the interest of the terrorists".

*Is it 'fake news'?*

*There has certainly been a large amount of "fake news" surrounding recent events.*

By 5 September there had been 1.2 million tweets talking about the crisis since refugees began flooding over the border, and many contain pictures purportedly showing a glimpse of the violence which has engulfed the region.

The problem is, according to the *BBC's south-east Asia correspondent Jonathan Head, "much of it is wrong". A closer look reveals many - but not all - of the pictures come from other crises around the world, with one tweeted by Turkey's Deputy Prime Minister Mehmet Simsek dating back to the Rwandan genocide in 1994...*

...As a result, all people outside the affected areas have to rely on is the *conflicting accounts of the Rohingya fleeing Myanmar and the government - with the space in between ripe for "fake news".*

However, we do know the latest conflict was sparked on 25 August when Rohingya militants attacked police posts, triggering a military counter-offensive.

The military says it is fighting against Rohingya militants who are attacking civilians...

Mines:

*The area was mined in the 1990s, during military rule, to prevent trespassing. *Myanmar's government has yet to respond as to whether or not fresh mines have been laid in recent weeks, Reuters said.


Suu Kyi blasts Rohingya 'misinformation'


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Crazed From The Heat And Desert Attire "*

** Not Playing Nice **



Coyote said:


> It means submission to God which, when you think about it, is the core of each of the Abrahamic faiths.  Is that a bad thing?


An assertion that i slam is synonymous with submission to gawd is equivalent with abdicating to edicts of the qurayshism creed , which is pretentious and preposterous . 

The term islam is an infinitive meaning " to submit ", while the term muslim is a noun meaning " one who submits " ; each term is generic and one may practice i slam in a bdsm dungeon by being a mu slim to a dominatrix .  

The definitions are absurd , circular , reasoning , espousing those who submit to submission , abdicating to authority , in deed , espousing the prostration of ones self , under foot , before the lofted rear end of those affront guided by the pompous arrogance of a pious hats .

Why does the kabaah have the semblance of a shiny anus ?    

Further , practicing idolatry while denying idolatry is ridiculous , and none loved mu ham mad more than himself and the criticism of christians who venerate isa is absolutely ridiculous , considering the veneration of mu ham mad , as flawless perfection , is even greater and certainly more vicious .  

The intrinsic elements of the ideology are based in hisbah that emphasizes abdication to authority  , as subjects , as demand for complicity as dhimmi - the dim wit , the protected ignoramus - to the pretentious supremacy of arab cultural hegemony . 

Even now tay yip yap ear dog again is corrupting the populous of turn key as the popularity of arrogance grows among its fictional ishmaelism majority , where democracy becomes tyranny for despotism through bandwagon majority .

Kemalism - Wikipedia


> Populism (Turkish: halkçılık) is defined as a social revolution aimed to transfer the political power to citizenship. ...  *In the Ottoman society "the people" (the correct term for the period was "subjects") side (submits) to autocracy (Ottoman dynasty), theocracy (Caliphate) and feudalism (tribal leaders).* Kemalism moved the orientation of political power towards the best interest of the "general public" (general public = citizens of the country, common citizens, citizenship).
> 
> However, Kemalist nationalism aimed to shift the political legitimacy from autocracy (by the Ottoman dynasty), theocracy (based in the Ottoman Caliphate), and feudalism (tribal leaders) to the active participation of its citizenry, the Turks. Kemalist social content wanted to establish the value of Turkish citizenship.



** Autonomy Of Others **



Coyote said:


> On Sharia...it is complex.  It depends on how it is interpreted and where.  For many Muslims it is simply guidance on how to live a pious life, much like Jewish religious law is to Jews. *The problem from a human rights perspective, is when it is part of a nation’s law, particularly its penal codes.*  Muslin majority nations vary in how (if at all) Sharia is used in their legal systems.  For example *I don’t see a problem with sharia compliant banking, dietary restrictions, charitable giving etc.*
> 
> *Where there are problems are in countries where Sharia is used to legitimize domestic abuse, silence rape victims or prevent a woman from excersizing her rights, persecuting homosexuals or preventing a person from leaving the religion.*


The condemnation of usury is a good creed , but investigation into the banking systems run by qurayshism or fictional ishmaelism adherents simply reflects that the means of usury has been modified to fees rather than accrued interest .

Controlling ones own dietary restrictions does not have anything to do with the dietary proclivities of some other , but that does not stop fictional ishmaelism adherents from violating non aggression principles to dictate it . 

That charity is a good creed , using it as a justification to redeem the egregious elements of the fictional ishmaelism institution seems to be an underlying theme .


----------



## irosie91

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Crazed From The Heat And Desert Attire "*
> 
> ** Not Playing Nice **
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means submission to God which, when you think about it, is the core of each of the Abrahamic faiths.  Is that a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> An assertion that i slam is synonymous with submission to gawd is equivalent with abdicating to edicts of the qurayshism creed , which is pretentious and preposterous .
> 
> The term islam is an infinitive meaning " to submit ", while the term muslim is a noun meaning " one who submits " ; each term is generic and one may practice i slam in a bdsm dungeon by being a mu slim to a dominatrix .
> 
> The definitions are absurd , circular , reasoning , espousing those who submit to submission , abdicating to authority , in deed , espousing the prostration of ones self , under foot , before the lofted rear end of those affront guided by the pompous arrogance of a pious hats .
> 
> Why does the kabaah have the semblance of a shiny anus ?
> 
> Further , practicing idolatry while denying idolatry is ridiculous , and none loved mu ham mad more than himself and the criticism of christians who venerate isa is absolutely ridiculous , considering the veneration of mu ham mad , as flawless perfection , is even greater and certainly more vicious .
> 
> The intrinsic elements of the ideology are based in hisbah that emphasizes abdication to authority  , as subjects , as demand for complicity as dhimmi - the dim wit , the protected ignoramus - to the pretentious supremacy of arab cultural hegemony .
> 
> Even now tay yip yap ear dog again is corrupting the populous of turn key as the popularity of arrogance grows among its fictional ishmaelism majority , where democracy becomes tyranny for despotism through bandwagon majority .
> 
> Kemalism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Populism (Turkish: halkçılık) is defined as a social revolution aimed to transfer the political power to citizenship. ...  *In the Ottoman society "the people" (the correct term for the period was "subjects") side (submits) to autocracy (Ottoman dynasty), theocracy (Caliphate) and feudalism (tribal leaders).* Kemalism moved the orientation of political power towards the best interest of the "general public" (general public = citizens of the country, common citizens, citizenship).
> 
> However, Kemalist nationalism aimed to shift the political legitimacy from autocracy (by the Ottoman dynasty), theocracy (based in the Ottoman Caliphate), and feudalism (tribal leaders) to the active participation of its citizenry, the Turks. Kemalist social content wanted to establish the value of Turkish citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ** Autonomy Of Others **
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> On Sharia...it is complex.  It depends on how it is interpreted and where.  For many Muslims it is simply guidance on how to live a pious life, much like Jewish religious law is to Jews. *The problem from a human rights perspective, is when it is part of a nation’s law, particularly its penal codes.*  Muslin majority nations vary in how (if at all) Sharia is used in their legal systems.  For example *I don’t see a problem with sharia compliant banking, dietary restrictions, charitable giving etc.*
> 
> *Where there are problems are in countries where Sharia is used to legitimize domestic abuse, silence rape victims or prevent a woman from excersizing her rights, persecuting homosexuals or preventing a person from leaving the religion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The condemnation of usury is a good creed , but investigation into the banking systems run by qurayshism or fictional ishmaelism adherents simply reflects that the means of usury has been modified to fees rather than accrued interest .
> 
> Controlling ones own dietary restrictions does not have anything to do with the dietary proclivities of some other , but that does not stop fictional ishmaelism adherents from violating non aggression principles to dictate it .
> 
> That charity is a good creed , using it as a justification to redeem the egregious elements of the fictional ishmaelism institution seems to be an underlying theme .
Click to expand...


you essay is full of truths------EXCEPT----I cannot wrap my head around the description of the Kaabah as a shiny ass.      It is used as an idol by muslims
today because it had been a place of idols before muhummad came on the scene---and he VERY CORRECTLY decided that he could not take customs away from
the idiots whilst ALSO demanding that they kiss HIS ASS.    How much shit could
they take?


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" First Impressions "* 

** Prostration Drones **



irosie91 said:


> you essay is full of truths------EXCEPT----I cannot wrap my head around the description of the Kaabah as a shiny ass.      It is used as an idol by muslims today because it had been a place of idols before muhummad came on the scene---and he VERY CORRECTLY decided that he could not take customs away from the idiots whilst ALSO demanding that they kiss HIS ASS.    How much shit could they take?


The kabaah alludes to the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tefillin .


> The arm-tefillin, or shel yad, is placed on the upper arm, and the strap wrapped around the arm/hand, hand and fingers; while the head-tefillin, or shel rosh, is placed above the forehead. The Torah commands that they should be worn to serve as a "sign" and "remembrance" that God brought the children of Israel out of Egypt.



Issue is the facade " wrapping " , " protection " , around a meteorite , a black stone , which is fabled to have originated from paradise and has somehow acquired a decorum with the semblance of a shiny anus ( not ass ) .


----------



## irosie91

Coyote----your essay trivializes genocide.    When evaluating existing laws in
Germany in 1935-----there is no doubt that one COULD talk about the traffic
rules-----EH!!!  neither here nor there. -- and leave out the specifics of the Nuremburg
laws that LEGALIZED GENOCIDE-----when evaluating SHARIAH law---you tsk
tsk at the nod toward wife abuseCONVENIENTLY leave out the laws governing
NON-MUSLIMS----the LAWS OF LEGAL GENOCIDE.     For the record---the
Armenian Genocide was not a crime according to DIVINE ETERNAL SHARIAH 
LAW


----------



## irosie91

Monk-Eye said:


> *" First Impressions "*
> 
> ** Prostration Drones **
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you essay is full of truths------EXCEPT----I cannot wrap my head around the description of the Kaabah as a shiny ass.      It is used as an idol by muslims today because it had been a place of idols before muhummad came on the scene---and he VERY CORRECTLY decided that he could not take customs away from the idiots whilst ALSO demanding that they kiss HIS ASS.    How much shit could they take?
> 
> 
> 
> The kabaah alludes to the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tefillin .
> 
> 
> 
> The arm-tefillin, or shel yad, is placed on the upper arm, and the strap wrapped around the arm/hand, hand and fingers; while the head-tefillin, or shel rosh, is placed above the forehead. The Torah commands that they should be worn to serve as a "sign" and "remembrance" that God brought the children of Israel out of Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Issue is that it is a facade " wrapped " around a meteorite , a black stone fabled to have originated from paradise , that has somehow been acquired a decorum with the semblance of a shiny anus ( not ass ) .
Click to expand...


sheeeeesh----you're right----that aperture does look like an anus----where is
that ass-hole located?


----------



## irosie91

I wonder who got that picture in mecca of the kaaba ass hole-------was that legal?


----------



## Tilly

Even at the level of Deputy PM, dishonesty and al taqiyya for Islam prevails. 
Wonder how much murder his lies inspired?


*Myanmar conflict: Fake photos inflame tension*
By Jonathan HeadSouth East Asia correspondent



On 29 August, the Turkish Deputy Prime Minister, Mehmet Simsek, tweeted four photographs, urging the international community to stop the ethnic cleansing of Rohingyas. 

His post was retweeted more than 1,600 times, and liked by more than 1,200 readers. 

But he was quickly criticised about the authenticity of the photographs.

*Three days after his tweet, with many people challenging the images, Mr Simsek deleted it.*



 


The first photograph, showing a number of bloated corpses, has been the hardest to track down. 

A number of Burmese who have challenged Mr Simsek for the tweet have s*uggested they are victims of the devastating Cyclone Nargis in May 2008. *

Others suggested they are victims of river boat accidents in Myanmar. 

No similar photographs can be found related to those events.

But the image does appear on a several websites dated last year (we have not linked to these sites due to the graphic content). 

*This suggests the image is not from the recent violence in Rakhine state.*

The BBC has ascertained that the second photograph, of a woman mourning a dead man tied to a tree, was taken in *Aceh, Indonesia, in June 2003, by a photographer working for Reuters.*

*The third photograph, of two infants crying over the body of their mother, is from Rwanda in July 1994. *

It was taken by Albert Facelly for Sipa, and was one of series of photos that won a World Press Award.

It has also been difficult to track down the fourth image, of people immersed in a canal, *but it can be found on a website appealing for funds to help victims of recent flooding in Nepal. *

Reality Check: Fake photos of Myanmar violence


There have also been a few pics of rohingya training with guns that actually appear to be from ? Bangladesh 1971, so supporters of both sides are indulging in deception to one degree or another.

Still, no actual evidence of genocide, but rather of a serious conflict with large-scale casualties.  I guess that’s what happens in such conflicts and in wars, especially when you decide you want to appropriate land and when you attack and hack to pieces the police and military.


----------



## irosie91

since I first became exposed to islamo Nazi propaganda ---as a child---circa 1960--
I am not at all surprised--------lots of it is gore------with a caption


----------



## Tilly

irosie91 said:


> since I first became exposed to islamo Nazi propaganda ---as a child---circa 1960--
> I am not at all surprised--------lots of it is gore------with a caption


Looks like the Rohingya issue is/will develop into a Pallwood type situation.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Imagery Of What The Heck "* 

** Disturbing Anxiety **



irosie91 said:


> I wonder who got that picture in mecca of the kaaba ass hole-------was that legal?


Originally , mu ham mad had his followers prostrate themselves towards israel , but later changed the direction to mecca , towards the kabaah , which abraham built with ishmael in the Desert of Paran - Wikipedia .

My mind is geared towards interpretation of form and function , of meaning behind the meaning , of which symbolism is a big part ; and , unfortunately , associating a uniform fetish of blind obedience with assholery is really tough to shake .

** Visitations And Syncretism **

Although the mythology of apologue is entertaining and can be useful , an insistence on the acceptance of celestial religions Sin (mythology) - Wikipedia combined with Luciferianism - Wikipedia has caused a conflagration of reason . 

The symbolism adopted for fictional ishmaelism , that of the morning star ( venus ) - luciferianism , passing through and appearing on the edge of a crescent moon - sin mythology , is a celestial event .

There is no doubt that peoples traveling under night sky were astute at astronomy and there is a lengthy history of extraterrestrial references . 

_Surah 70:4 The angels and the Spirit [i.e., Gabriel] will ascend to Him during a Day the extent of which is fifty thousand years. _

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_Indian_Ocean_earthquake_and_tsunami

NASA -  Cosmic Explosion Among the Brightest in Recorded History


> NASA's newly launched Swift satellite and the NSF-funded Very Large Array (VLA) were two of many observatories that observed the event, arising from neutron star SGR 1806-20, about 50,000 light years from Earth in the constellation Sagittarius.


----------



## Tilly

Some more fake news re the ‘genocide’:


*What happened to these bodies floating in a river?*







The main photo shows 11 human bodies floating in murky water, their remains attached to the bank with coloured ropes. However, contrary to the indication in the caption, these bodies do not belong to victims of a massacre carried out by the Burmese army on Rohingya civilians. Instead,* it is a photo taken of people who died when a ferry sank on October 15, 2016 in the Chindwin River in Burma*. Seventy-three people lost their lives in the accident and numerous photos documenting the tragedy were posted on Facebook


*Thai prisoners taken for Rohingya*





Thai soldiers detain Muslim protesters on the bank of a river in October 25, 2004. (Screengrab from the Getty image bank)  
The third photo shows dozens of people lying prostrate on the bank of a river, under the watchful gaze of an armed soldier. However, once again, this image doesn’t show Rohingya victims of the recent violence. *The people on the bank are actually a group of Thai protesters who were detained by soldiers after a protest held by the Muslim community in the Tak Bai district in October 2004. Soldiers detained nearly 1,300 men, 78 of whom died during the military action*

*Images of children executed at point-blank range are actually from a film*

The "Turkey in Force” Facebook page has also been sharing a bunch of photos purporting to show the plight of the Rohingya. One post containing several different pictures (including the misappropriated image of swimmers in Lahore) was shared more than 49,000 times. 






Another photo from this series shows four young boys on their knees, seemingly mere seconds from being executed by soldiers. 

*However, in reality, the people in this photo are all actors — that’s because it is a still from the film "Voces inocentes", which came out in 2004. *This full-length feature was inspired by the true story of a little boy trying to survive the horrors of the civil war that ripped the country apart in the 1980s.  

The next photo, which shows three boys suffering from acute malnutrition, has been circulating online since at least 2013. It is shared most frequently by users in Pakistan, Yemen and Burma. While the FRANCE 24 Observers team wasn’t able to find the original photo, the fact that it has been kicking around online for so many years means that it definitely doesn’t show the most recent wave of violence in Burma. 

Fake images complicate work of NGOs trying to help Rohingya


----------



## Lastamender

Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.


----------



## irosie91

Lastamender said:


> Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.



now now-----be nice    TRY NOT TO RUB IT IN


----------



## Tilly

Lastamender said:


> Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.


Maybe now we will actually be allowed to discuss the topic of the OP!
Well I’ve just re read the article linked to in the OP, but it seems to be a case of a few ‘rohingya’/illegal immigrants saying his cow was stolen, another was prevented from going to his rice field etc.  This isn’t really evidence of systematic starvation of the ‘rohingya’, and I haven’t been able to find any, although I haven’t looked very recently.


----------



## irosie91

Tilly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now we will actually be allowed to discuss the topic of the OP!
> Well I’ve just re read the article linked to in the OP, but it seems to be a case of a few ‘rohingya’/illegal immigrants saying his cow was stolen, another was prevented from going to his rice field etc.  This isn’t really evidence of systematic starvation of the ‘rohingya’, and I haven’t been able to find any, although I haven’t looked very recently.
Click to expand...


speaking of SYSTEMIC STARVATION------ever come across a STARVED OUT 
GAZAN?      When muslims want to complain-----the complaints ALWAYS include
STARVATION AND RAPE.    ----no one should wonder----starvation and rape ARE 
PROMINENT AS WEAPONS OF WAR IN THE KORANIC ARMAMENTARIUM


----------



## irosie91

Tilly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now we will actually be allowed to discuss the topic of the OP!
> Well I’ve just re read the article linked to in the OP, but it seems to be a case of a few ‘rohingya’/illegal immigrants saying his cow was stolen, another was prevented from going to his rice field etc.  This isn’t really evidence of systematic starvation of the ‘rohingya’, and I haven’t been able to find any, although I haven’t looked very recently.
Click to expand...


some real facts of life-----as far as I could ascertain with my googling finger----
the Rohingya are ethnic Bengalis------Bangladesh---the Islamic part of 
BENGAL   has been a hellhole of Islamic poverty forever-----even the farming
DONE there was owned by the dominating WEST PAKISTANIs-----ie ----they were
like Old Ireland was centuries ago to England-----virtually starved out serfs.   They are ECONOMIC refugees in  Myanmar-----and now  MUJAHADS seeking to impose islam with the HELP of Pakistan and a few other shariah shit holes. 
Historically -----this kind of spread of the Islamic epidemic----HAS BEEN 
SUCCESSFUL-----it over came  AFGHANISTAN,   MALAYSIA AND INDONESIA----------the Buddhists are not happy


----------



## Tilly

irosie91 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now we will actually be allowed to discuss the topic of the OP!
> Well I’ve just re read the article linked to in the OP, but it seems to be a case of a few ‘rohingya’/illegal immigrants saying his cow was stolen, another was prevented from going to his rice field etc.  This isn’t really evidence of systematic starvation of the ‘rohingya’, and I haven’t been able to find any, although I haven’t looked very recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> speaking of SYSTEMIC STARVATION------ever come across a STARVED OUT
> GAZAN?      When muslims want to complain-----the complaints ALWAYS include
> STARVATION AND RAPE.    ----no one should wonder----starvation and rape ARE
> PROMINENT AS WEAPONS OF WAR IN THE KORANIC ARMAMENTARIUM
Click to expand...

Agreed.
Look at the ‘starving’ Balestinians 


*Palestinian Territories*
With obesity rates of 23.9% for men and 42.8% for women, Palestine is listed as the 8th most obese country in the world among men and 3rd most obese among women.[17]


----------



## Lastamender

Tilly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now we will actually be allowed to discuss the topic of the OP!
> Well I’ve just re read the article linked to in the OP, but it seems to be a case of a few ‘rohingya’/illegal immigrants saying his cow was stolen, another was prevented from going to his rice field etc.  This isn’t really evidence of systematic starvation of the ‘rohingya’, and I haven’t been able to find any, although I haven’t looked very recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> speaking of SYSTEMIC STARVATION------ever come across a STARVED OUT
> GAZAN?      When muslims want to complain-----the complaints ALWAYS include
> STARVATION AND RAPE.    ----no one should wonder----starvation and rape ARE
> PROMINENT AS WEAPONS OF WAR IN THE KORANIC ARMAMENTARIUM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.
> Look at the ‘starving’ Balestinians
> 
> 
> *Palestinian Territories*
> With obesity rates of 23.9% for men and 42.8% for women, Palestine is listed as the 8th most obese country in the world among men and 3rd most obese among women.[17]
Click to expand...

They made a mistake. Palestine is not a people or a country.


----------



## irosie91

Lastamender said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now we will actually be allowed to discuss the topic of the OP!
> Well I’ve just re read the article linked to in the OP, but it seems to be a case of a few ‘rohingya’/illegal immigrants saying his cow was stolen, another was prevented from going to his rice field etc.  This isn’t really evidence of systematic starvation of the ‘rohingya’, and I haven’t been able to find any, although I haven’t looked very recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> speaking of SYSTEMIC STARVATION------ever come across a STARVED OUT
> GAZAN?      When muslims want to complain-----the complaints ALWAYS include
> STARVATION AND RAPE.    ----no one should wonder----starvation and rape ARE
> PROMINENT AS WEAPONS OF WAR IN THE KORANIC ARMAMENTARIUM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.
> Look at the ‘starving’ Balestinians
> 
> 
> *Palestinian Territories*
> With obesity rates of 23.9% for men and 42.8% for women, Palestine is listed as the 8th most obese country in the world among men and 3rd most obese among women.[17]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They made a mistake. Palestine is not a people or a country.
Click to expand...


to continue-----type II   Diabetes is RAMPANT in Gaza    (my little tidbit for today)


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote----your essay trivializes genocide.    When evaluating existing laws in
> Germany in 1935-----there is no doubt that one COULD talk about the traffic
> rules-----EH!!!  neither here nor there. -- and leave out the specifics of the Nuremburg
> laws that LEGALIZED GENOCIDE-----when evaluating SHARIAH law---you tsk
> tsk at the nod toward wife abuseCONVENIENTLY leave out the laws governing
> NON-MUSLIMS----the LAWS OF LEGAL GENOCIDE.     For the record---the
> Armenian Genocide was not a crime according to DIVINE ETERNAL SHARIAH
> LAW



Genocide is wrong Rosie.  Always.  You don't just turn your head away because you hate the religion/ethnicity/race/whatever of the targeted people.

It is wrong.


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> since I first became exposed to islamo Nazi propaganda ---as a child---circa 1960--
> I am not at all surprised--------lots of it is gore------with a caption
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Rohingya issue is/will develop into a Pallwood type situation.
Click to expand...



The Palestinians were never victims of genocide.

They weren't shot in the back fleeing.
Their women and children weren't gang raped.
Their children weren't decapitated, nor where their infants thrown into fires by Israeli soldiers.  They weren't put in concentration camps.
The IP conflct is a war.
Myanmar is genocide, targeting civilians with the intent of wiping them out of existence right down to burning their villages, bulldozing them and pretending they never existed.  Satellite imagery has confirmed this.


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now we will actually be allowed to discuss the topic of the OP!
> Well I’ve just re read the article linked to in the OP, but it seems to be a case of a few ‘rohingya’/illegal immigrants saying his cow was stolen, another was prevented from going to his rice field etc.  This isn’t really evidence of systematic starvation of the ‘rohingya’, and I haven’t been able to find any, although I haven’t looked very recently.
Click to expand...


We've been discussing the topic in the OP.  It's a pity some here need to turn it into an anti-muslim hatefest isn't it?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> since I first became exposed to islamo Nazi propaganda ---as a child---circa 1960--
> I am not at all surprised--------lots of it is gore------with a caption
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Rohingya issue is/will develop into a Pallwood type situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were never victims of genocide.
> 
> They weren't shot in the back fleeing.
> Their women and children weren't gang raped.
> Their children weren't decapitated, nor where their infants thrown into fires by Israeli soldiers.  They weren't put in concentration camps.
> The IP conflct is a war.
> Myanmar is genocide, targeting civilians with the intent of wiping them out of existence right down to burning their villages, bulldozing them and pretending they never existed.  Satellite imagery has confirmed this.
Click to expand...

Then you have no problem with not comparing the Jews to Muslims.


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> Some more fake news re the ‘genocide’:
> 
> 
> *What happened to these bodies floating in a river?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main photo shows 11 human bodies floating in murky water, their remains attached to the bank with coloured ropes. However, contrary to the indication in the caption, these bodies do not belong to victims of a massacre carried out by the Burmese army on Rohingya civilians. Instead,* it is a photo taken of people who died when a ferry sank on October 15, 2016 in the Chindwin River in Burma*. Seventy-three people lost their lives in the accident and numerous photos documenting the tragedy were posted on Facebook
> 
> 
> *Thai prisoners taken for Rohingya*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thai soldiers detain Muslim protesters on the bank of a river in October 25, 2004. (Screengrab from the Getty image bank)
> The third photo shows dozens of people lying prostrate on the bank of a river, under the watchful gaze of an armed soldier. However, once again, this image doesn’t show Rohingya victims of the recent violence. *The people on the bank are actually a group of Thai protesters who were detained by soldiers after a protest held by the Muslim community in the Tak Bai district in October 2004. Soldiers detained nearly 1,300 men, 78 of whom died during the military action*
> 
> *Images of children executed at point-blank range are actually from a film*
> 
> The "Turkey in Force” Facebook page has also been sharing a bunch of photos purporting to show the plight of the Rohingya. One post containing several different pictures (including the misappropriated image of swimmers in Lahore) was shared more than 49,000 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another photo from this series shows four young boys on their knees, seemingly mere seconds from being executed by soldiers.
> 
> *However, in reality, the people in this photo are all actors — that’s because it is a still from the film "Voces inocentes", which came out in 2004. *This full-length feature was inspired by the true story of a little boy trying to survive the horrors of the civil war that ripped the country apart in the 1980s.
> 
> The next photo, which shows three boys suffering from acute malnutrition, has been circulating online since at least 2013. It is shared most frequently by users in Pakistan, Yemen and Burma. While the FRANCE 24 Observers team wasn’t able to find the original photo, the fact that it has been kicking around online for so many years means that it definitely doesn’t show the most recent wave of violence in Burma.
> 
> Fake images complicate work of NGOs trying to help Rohingya




It reminds me of the fake images circulated on anti-Islamic hate sites of fake Islamist attacks.

On the other hand there is plenty of evidence of what Myanmar is doing to refute the Myanmar apologists.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.



Sorry to disappoint you genocide-supporter.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now we will actually be allowed to discuss the topic of the OP!
> Well I’ve just re read the article linked to in the OP, but it seems to be a case of a few ‘rohingya’/illegal immigrants saying his cow was stolen, another was prevented from going to his rice field etc.  This isn’t really evidence of systematic starvation of the ‘rohingya’, and I haven’t been able to find any, although I haven’t looked very recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've been discussing the topic in the OP.  It's a pity some here need to turn it into an anti-muslim hatefest isn't it?
Click to expand...

At least tell the truth. It is anti-Islam, not anti-Muslim. And it is cause of this problem this thread is about. 

You can call it hate, I see more as common sense if your wish freedom to last to face the problem.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you genocide-supporter.
Click to expand...

Same thing you support with Islam, I don't think the Buddhists have my back in this, we know Islam has yours.


----------



## Tilly

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some more fake news re the ‘genocide’:
> 
> 
> *What happened to these bodies floating in a river?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main photo shows 11 human bodies floating in murky water, their remains attached to the bank with coloured ropes. However, contrary to the indication in the caption, these bodies do not belong to victims of a massacre carried out by the Burmese army on Rohingya civilians. Instead,* it is a photo taken of people who died when a ferry sank on October 15, 2016 in the Chindwin River in Burma*. Seventy-three people lost their lives in the accident and numerous photos documenting the tragedy were posted on Facebook
> 
> 
> *Thai prisoners taken for Rohingya*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thai soldiers detain Muslim protesters on the bank of a river in October 25, 2004. (Screengrab from the Getty image bank)
> The third photo shows dozens of people lying prostrate on the bank of a river, under the watchful gaze of an armed soldier. However, once again, this image doesn’t show Rohingya victims of the recent violence. *The people on the bank are actually a group of Thai protesters who were detained by soldiers after a protest held by the Muslim community in the Tak Bai district in October 2004. Soldiers detained nearly 1,300 men, 78 of whom died during the military action*
> 
> *Images of children executed at point-blank range are actually from a film*
> 
> The "Turkey in Force” Facebook page has also been sharing a bunch of photos purporting to show the plight of the Rohingya. One post containing several different pictures (including the misappropriated image of swimmers in Lahore) was shared more than 49,000 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another photo from this series shows four young boys on their knees, seemingly mere seconds from being executed by soldiers.
> 
> *However, in reality, the people in this photo are all actors — that’s because it is a still from the film "Voces inocentes", which came out in 2004. *This full-length feature was inspired by the true story of a little boy trying to survive the horrors of the civil war that ripped the country apart in the 1980s.
> 
> The next photo, which shows three boys suffering from acute malnutrition, has been circulating online since at least 2013. It is shared most frequently by users in Pakistan, Yemen and Burma. While the FRANCE 24 Observers team wasn’t able to find the original photo, the fact that it has been kicking around online for so many years means that it definitely doesn’t show the most recent wave of violence in Burma.
> 
> Fake images complicate work of NGOs trying to help Rohingya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me of the fake images circulated on anti-Islamic hate sites of fake Islamist attacks.
> 
> On the other hand there is plenty of evidence of what Myanmar is doing to refute the Myanmar apologists.
Click to expand...


You are beyond a joke.  Please don’t respond to my posts anymore as I have no desire nor intention of attempting to discuss anything with a dishonest troll such as you.


----------



## Coyote

*Question:  Why doesn't Myanmar allow independent observers in?  Why do they jail journalists who report on mass graves?  *



Hunger used to target dwindling number of Rohingya Muslims in Myanmar
The Rohingya Muslims, who have been loathed by Myanmar's Buddhist majority for decades, *are locked down in their villages — sometimes even in their homes — and prevented from farming, fishing, foraging, trade and work, the refugees and aid groups say*. In other words, they can no longer do what they need to do to eat. While restrictions on freedom of movement and access to food have long been in place, *they have tightened dramatically in recent weeks, the AP interviews show.*

"It was worse than a jail," says Goni, who finally left Hpa Yon Chaung village in Buthidaung township on Jan. 5. "People at least get food twice a day in jail. ...We were always surrounded, always under stress, always watched."

The hunger the Rohingya faced at home *is evident when they come to the Bangladesh camps, where new refugees, especially children and women, suffer from "unbelievable" levels of malnutrition, according to Dr. Ismail Mehr.*

*"They are definitely coming in starving,"* says Mehr, who recently returned to the United States from treating refugees in the camps. "We saw the vitamin deficiencies in the children and the adults; we saw ... severely malnourished people who are basically skin and bones. It looked like the pictures from the Nazi camps."

Geneva Palais Briefing Note: Malnutrition among Rohingya child refugees


----------



## Coyote

'Myanmar’s military continues to get away with crimes against humanity'

Matthew Wells, Amnesty’s Senior Crisis Advisor and part of a team who have just returned from a research trip to Cox’s Bazar in Bangladesh, said:

“Shielded by official denials and lies, and *a concerted effort to deny access to independent investigators*, Myanmar’s military continues to get away with crimes against humanity.

“Myanmar’s security forces are building on entrenched patterns of abuse to silently squeeze out of the country as many of the remaining Rohingya as possible. Without more effective international action, this ethnic cleansing campaign will continue its disastrous march.”


...The new arrivals told Amnesty that the military’s persistent persecution finally broke their resolve, forcing them to join the exodus to Bangladesh. *Almost all of them blamed the Myanmar authorities’ forced starvation of remaining Rohingya communities for creating acute food insecurity, and eventually driving them to flee.*

Many new Rohingya arrivals said the breaking point came when the military then *denied access to their rice fields at harvest time, in November and December. Myanmar security forces have also participated in, or facilitated, the theft of Rohingya livestock and have torched several local markets and denied access to others. All of this has devastated Rohingya livelihoods and caused food shortages*.

The Myanmar authorities have further worsened the food insecurity by severely restricting humanitarian assistance to Rakhine.

Dildar Begum, 30, arrived in Bangladesh in early January after leaving Ka Kyet Bet Kan Pyin village, near Buthidaung town. She told Amnesty that her family was put in a dire financial situation when the authorities came to their house and extorted a large amount money, threatening to arrest her husband if they did not pay. *The military then stopped them and other Rohingya villagers from harvesting their rice fields.*

She said: “We weren’t able to get food, that’s why we fled.”

*Abductions of girls and women*

Amnesty also documented three recent incidents of the *Myanmar military abducting girls or young women.*

In early January, soldiers forced their way into a house in Hpoe Khaung Chaung village, Buthidaung Township. As the soldiers searched the house, Hasina, 25, said they demanded at gunpoint that her uncle hand over her 15-year-old cousin, Samida. The family has not seen the girl again. *The same is true of the other abducted girls and young women, making them victims of enforced disappearance.*

Rohingya families from villages where the military recently abducted women and girls said they fled in fear that the abductions would continue. Given the pervasive sexual violence that has marked this and previous military campaigns against the Rohingya in Rakhine, *the abduction of women and young girls raises serious concerns of a campaign of rape and sexual slavery.*


----------



## Coyote

Almost 150,000 Rohingya children in urgent need of supplementary food to stave off or treat malnutrition    | Save the Children International

Save the Children is warning of a malnutrition crisis in the Bangladeshi district of Cox’s Bazar, where more than half a million Rohingya have arrived in the past six weeks after fleeing horrific violence and bloodshed over the border in Myanmar.

An estimated 281,000 newly arrived Rohingya are in need of urgent nutrition support to prevent or treat malnutrition, according to new data from the Inter-Sector Coordination Group,* including 145,000 children under the age of five and more than 50,000 pregnant and breastfeeding women*.

*At least 14,000 newly arrived Rohingya children under five are already believed to be suffering from severe acute malnutrition*. 

“We’re seeing an alarming number of children arriving in Bangladesh desperately hungry and malnourished after fleeing their homes in Myanmar’s northern Rakhine State. Then they are exposed to grim living conditions in camps where they don’t have good hygiene, where there is dirty, contaminated water everywhere and where they have no choice but to rely on food rations to survive,” said the Director of Save the Children’s Emergency Health Unit, Dr Unni Krishnan.

“Not only does this exacerbate their nutritional status, but it puts them at a far greater risk of contracting a water-borne disease like cholera, which, for children like this could easily be fatal. We know that in these conditions, the risk of a major outbreak of disease is very real.

“*In over 20 years as a humanitarian worker I’ve never seen a situation like this, where people are so desperate for basic assistance and conditions so dire. I’m extremely concerned about the health of the youngest Rohingya children, who are facing a frightening reality that no child should have to endure.*”


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you genocide-supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same thing you support with Islam, I don't think the Buddhists have my back in this, we know Islam has yours.
Click to expand...


You support genocide.

Nothing you say can possibly matter any more.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> 'Myanmar’s military continues to get away with crimes against humanity'
> 
> Matthew Wells, Amnesty’s Senior Crisis Advisor and part of a team who have just returned from a research trip to Cox’s Bazar in Bangladesh, said:
> 
> “Shielded by official denials and lies, and *a concerted effort to deny access to independent investigators*, Myanmar’s military continues to get away with crimes against humanity.
> 
> “Myanmar’s security forces are building on entrenched patterns of abuse to silently squeeze out of the country as many of the remaining Rohingya as possible. Without more effective international action, this ethnic cleansing campaign will continue its disastrous march.”
> 
> 
> ...The new arrivals told Amnesty that the military’s persistent persecution finally broke their resolve, forcing them to join the exodus to Bangladesh. *Almost all of them blamed the Myanmar authorities’ forced starvation of remaining Rohingya communities for creating acute food insecurity, and eventually driving them to flee.*
> 
> Many new Rohingya arrivals said the breaking point came when the military then *denied access to their rice fields at harvest time, in November and December. Myanmar security forces have also participated in, or facilitated, the theft of Rohingya livestock and have torched several local markets and denied access to others. All of this has devastated Rohingya livelihoods and caused food shortages*.
> 
> The Myanmar authorities have further worsened the food insecurity by severely restricting humanitarian assistance to Rakhine.
> 
> Dildar Begum, 30, arrived in Bangladesh in early January after leaving Ka Kyet Bet Kan Pyin village, near Buthidaung town. She told Amnesty that her family was put in a dire financial situation when the authorities came to their house and extorted a large amount money, threatening to arrest her husband if they did not pay. *The military then stopped them and other Rohingya villagers from harvesting their rice fields.*
> 
> She said: “We weren’t able to get food, that’s why we fled.”
> 
> *Abductions of girls and women*
> 
> Amnesty also documented three recent incidents of the *Myanmar military abducting girls or young women.*
> 
> In early January, soldiers forced their way into a house in Hpoe Khaung Chaung village, Buthidaung Township. As the soldiers searched the house, Hasina, 25, said they demanded at gunpoint that her uncle hand over her 15-year-old cousin, Samida. The family has not seen the girl again. *The same is true of the other abducted girls and young women, making them victims of enforced disappearance.*
> 
> Rohingya families from villages where the military recently abducted women and girls said they fled in fear that the abductions would continue. Given the pervasive sexual violence that has marked this and previous military campaigns against the Rohingya in Rakhine, *the abduction of women and young girls raises serious concerns of a campaign of rape and sexual slavery.*



It still hard to understand how Buddhists have perfected Islamic warfare this quickly.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Coyote said:


> 'Myanmar’s military continues to get away with crimes against humanity'
> 
> Matthew Wells, Amnesty’s Senior Crisis Advisor and part of a team who have just returned from a research trip to Cox’s Bazar in Bangladesh, said:
> 
> “Shielded by official denials and lies, and *a concerted effort to deny access to independent investigators*, Myanmar’s military continues to get away with crimes against humanity.
> 
> “Myanmar’s security forces are building on entrenched patterns of abuse to silently squeeze out of the country as many of the remaining Rohingya as possible. Without more effective international action, this ethnic cleansing campaign will continue its disastrous march.”
> 
> 
> ...The new arrivals told Amnesty that the military’s persistent persecution finally broke their resolve, forcing them to join the exodus to Bangladesh. *Almost all of them blamed the Myanmar authorities’ forced starvation of remaining Rohingya communities for creating acute food insecurity, and eventually driving them to flee.*
> 
> Many new Rohingya arrivals said the breaking point came when the military then *denied access to their rice fields at harvest time, in November and December. Myanmar security forces have also participated in, or facilitated, the theft of Rohingya livestock and have torched several local markets and denied access to others. All of this has devastated Rohingya livelihoods and caused food shortages*.
> 
> The Myanmar authorities have further worsened the food insecurity by severely restricting humanitarian assistance to Rakhine.
> 
> Dildar Begum, 30, arrived in Bangladesh in early January after leaving Ka Kyet Bet Kan Pyin village, near Buthidaung town. She told Amnesty that her family was put in a dire financial situation when the authorities came to their house and extorted a large amount money, threatening to arrest her husband if they did not pay. *The military then stopped them and other Rohingya villagers from harvesting their rice fields.*
> 
> She said: “We weren’t able to get food, that’s why we fled.”
> 
> *Abductions of girls and women*
> 
> Amnesty also documented three recent incidents of the *Myanmar military abducting girls or young women.*
> 
> In early January, soldiers forced their way into a house in Hpoe Khaung Chaung village, Buthidaung Township. As the soldiers searched the house, Hasina, 25, said they demanded at gunpoint that her uncle hand over her 15-year-old cousin, Samida. The family has not seen the girl again. *The same is true of the other abducted girls and young women, making them victims of enforced disappearance.*
> 
> Rohingya families from villages where the military recently abducted women and girls said they fled in fear that the abductions would continue. Given the pervasive sexual violence that has marked this and previous military campaigns against the Rohingya in Rakhine, *the abduction of women and young girls raises serious concerns of a campaign of rape and sexual slavery.*


I'm sure the UN is drafting a sternly worded letter to the Myanmar authorities.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you genocide-supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same thing you support with Islam, I don't think the Buddhists have my back in this, we know Islam has yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support genocide.
> 
> Nothing you say can possibly matter any more.
Click to expand...

Peas in a pod , huh?


----------



## Coyote

Doctors Without Borders - an incredible group, that works in many dangerous areas.  

Rohingya Refugees in Bangladesh: Voices from the Violence
_"On the afternoon of August 30 the military came to our village. The _Mogh Ukhatta_ [Rakhine village chairman] told us not to flee; that the military were only coming to check for Al Yaqin [the previous name of the Arakan Rohingya Salvation Army, known as ARSA]. 'They won’t harm you if you all gather in one place and cooperate with the authorities,' he said. We believed him and all went beside the canal—women, men, children, and the elderly. The military came in the hundreds. First they selected men from the crowd and told them to lie by the canal, face down to the ground. Their bodies were in the water. Then the military stabbed them in the back many times. I saw with my own eyes how they killed my husband. He was a farmer, nothing more. They burned all the bodies together._

_Seeing this killing, some youths in the crowd tried to run. They only managed to get up to the village graveyard. They were shot from behind. My son and nephew, both 12 years old, were there. They are dead too. My father was also shot dead._

_The military then took groups of women to the houses and stabbed them and beat them. Some died. One soldier stabbed me in my throat and chin. One hit me on my hand. Somehow I managed to get out of the house and went into the bush. Then the military torched the house. At night, the military left and I went inside the forest. There I found four women from my village; they were also injured and bleeding. Together, after three days of walking, we got into a boat to Bangladesh. I can’t remember the date clearly, everything seems so blurry to me.* I lost my six children; three girls, three boys. The youngest was three months old. When I was fleeing, I took a baby the size of my own baby. I thought it was mine. After a while I realized that it wasn’t my baby, it was another dead baby. Its tummy had been slashed open. *_

_Two weeks earlier, the military along with the Rakhine Village chairman had been searching for members of ARSA. But there were none. The previous day, they all left the country and came to Bangladesh; they had moved their family in advance. We thought that we wouldn’t face any problems. My suffering is because of Al Yaqin. They are not able to bring any good for us. I lost my husband and six children, there is nothing left of me. I am not alive, though it seems like I am."_

*—Female patient from Maungdaw, treated by MSF for violence-related injuries.*

MSF clinics and hospitals in Bangladesh's Cox’s Bazar district have recorded a sharp increase in the number of people seeking medical attention. Between August 25 and October 7, MSF teams treated over 30,000 patients. With very limited access to medical care in Myanmar, and after a long, perilous journey on foot to Bangladesh, many of the new arrivals have serious medical needs, including severely infected wounds, acute watery diarrhea, pneumonia, malnutrition, suspected measles, or advanced obstetric complications.

_"People were arriving in a horrific state. Some people said *they had been trapped in houses that were set on fire.* We treated unaccompanied children who had lost their families. One tiny neonatal baby was brought in by a woman who had found it in the grass at the border. She’s now caring for the child in addition to her own children. We treated a young girl with a head wound; an hour later her mother was admitted with severe burns. They said they were the only survivors from their family."_

*—MSF doctor Konstantin Hanke*

_"I’ve heard the most horrific stories from women who have lost their husbands just trying to get here. They spend days walking with their young children along crowded roads with cars coming in either direction. Some children have been struck and killed by cars. And in an instant, that secure future they were trying to build for their family vanishes. That’s a tragedy at an individual level. Multiply stories like that by 500,000 and you start to understand how harrowing this situation is."_

*—MSF emergency medical coordinator Kate White*

_"On August 21 about 30 soldiers came and burned our house to the ground, as well as nine other houses. My son was inside the house sleeping. I was out looking for two of my cows and my goats that had been missing since the day before. It was morning. When I went back I saw fires in the other houses and then realized the rooftop of my house was on fire too. I heard my son screaming inside and I rescued him with a blanket. He was almost on fire by the time I dragged him out. Two other children burned inside their houses."_

*—Mother of a 25-year-old patient being treated for burns*


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Doctors Without Borders - an incredible group, that works in many dangerous areas.
> 
> Rohingya Refugees in Bangladesh: Voices from the Violence
> _"On the afternoon of August 30 the military came to our village. The _Mogh Ukhatta_ [Rakhine village chairman] told us not to flee; that the military were only coming to check for Al Yaqin [the previous name of the Arakan Rohingya Salvation Army, known as ARSA]. 'They won’t harm you if you all gather in one place and cooperate with the authorities,' he said. We believed him and all went beside the canal—women, men, children, and the elderly. The military came in the hundreds. First they selected men from the crowd and told them to lie by the canal, face down to the ground. Their bodies were in the water. Then the military stabbed them in the back many times. I saw with my own eyes how they killed my husband. He was a farmer, nothing more. They burned all the bodies together._
> 
> _Seeing this killing, some youths in the crowd tried to run. They only managed to get up to the village graveyard. They were shot from behind. My son and nephew, both 12 years old, were there. They are dead too. My father was also shot dead._
> 
> _The military then took groups of women to the houses and stabbed them and beat them. Some died. One soldier stabbed me in my throat and chin. One hit me on my hand. Somehow I managed to get out of the house and went into the bush. Then the military torched the house. At night, the military left and I went inside the forest. There I found four women from my village; they were also injured and bleeding. Together, after three days of walking, we got into a boat to Bangladesh. I can’t remember the date clearly, everything seems so blurry to me.* I lost my six children; three girls, three boys. The youngest was three months old. When I was fleeing, I took a baby the size of my own baby. I thought it was mine. After a while I realized that it wasn’t my baby, it was another dead baby. Its tummy had been slashed open. *_
> 
> _Two weeks earlier, the military along with the Rakhine Village chairman had been searching for members of ARSA. But there were none. The previous day, they all left the country and came to Bangladesh; they had moved their family in advance. We thought that we wouldn’t face any problems. My suffering is because of Al Yaqin. They are not able to bring any good for us. I lost my husband and six children, there is nothing left of me. I am not alive, though it seems like I am."_
> 
> *—Female patient from Maungdaw, treated by MSF for violence-related injuries.*
> 
> MSF clinics and hospitals in Bangladesh's Cox’s Bazar district have recorded a sharp increase in the number of people seeking medical attention. Between August 25 and October 7, MSF teams treated over 30,000 patients. With very limited access to medical care in Myanmar, and after a long, perilous journey on foot to Bangladesh, many of the new arrivals have serious medical needs, including severely infected wounds, acute watery diarrhea, pneumonia, malnutrition, suspected measles, or advanced obstetric complications.
> 
> _"People were arriving in a horrific state. Some people said *they had been trapped in houses that were set on fire.* We treated unaccompanied children who had lost their families. One tiny neonatal baby was brought in by a woman who had found it in the grass at the border. She’s now caring for the child in addition to her own children. We treated a young girl with a head wound; an hour later her mother was admitted with severe burns. They said they were the only survivors from their family."_
> 
> *—MSF doctor Konstantin Hanke*
> 
> _"I’ve heard the most horrific stories from women who have lost their husbands just trying to get here. They spend days walking with their young children along crowded roads with cars coming in either direction. Some children have been struck and killed by cars. And in an instant, that secure future they were trying to build for their family vanishes. That’s a tragedy at an individual level. Multiply stories like that by 500,000 and you start to understand how harrowing this situation is."_
> 
> *—MSF emergency medical coordinator Kate White*
> 
> _"On August 21 about 30 soldiers came and burned our house to the ground, as well as nine other houses. My son was inside the house sleeping. I was out looking for two of my cows and my goats that had been missing since the day before. It was morning. When I went back I saw fires in the other houses and then realized the rooftop of my house was on fire too. I heard my son screaming inside and I rescued him with a blanket. He was almost on fire by the time I dragged him out. Two other children burned inside their houses."_
> 
> *—Mother of a 25-year-old patient being treated for burns*



It's Time to Treat Doctors Without Borders as a Terrorist Organization
UK Guardian Fabricates Doctors Without Borders Hospital Bombing

Did CNN do those interviews?


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Best Offer Is Reality "*

** Not Guilty Of Commission By Omission **



Coyote said:


> You support genocide.
> Nothing you say can possibly matter any more.


It is doubtful , or at least questionable , that any you are accusing of supporting genocide actually believe it is an acceptable circumstance . 

With that , how is one to content with the aggressive , militant , hostile , domineering , elements of fictional ishmaelism ? 

The basics of self defense against fictional ishmaelism indicate that concessions only serve to facilitate its resilience  , to grant it a refuge for expanse , which inevitably jeapordizes ones own security and self determination moving forward . 

The meaning of an after life , a chance for an eternal life , is literally passing on ones genetic identity through ones off spring in , perpetuity , where failure to do so implies the metaphors of final judgment , or eternal damnation ; that is all anyone gets .

The only way to help is to stop lying to them and for them to stop pretending that the genetic religion of qurayshism applies to them .


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctors Without Borders - an incredible group, that works in many dangerous areas.
> 
> Rohingya Refugees in Bangladesh: Voices from the Violence
> _"On the afternoon of August 30 the military came to our village. The _Mogh Ukhatta_ [Rakhine village chairman] told us not to flee; that the military were only coming to check for Al Yaqin [the previous name of the Arakan Rohingya Salvation Army, known as ARSA]. 'They won’t harm you if you all gather in one place and cooperate with the authorities,' he said. We believed him and all went beside the canal—women, men, children, and the elderly. The military came in the hundreds. First they selected men from the crowd and told them to lie by the canal, face down to the ground. Their bodies were in the water. Then the military stabbed them in the back many times. I saw with my own eyes how they killed my husband. He was a farmer, nothing more. They burned all the bodies together._
> 
> _Seeing this killing, some youths in the crowd tried to run. They only managed to get up to the village graveyard. They were shot from behind. My son and nephew, both 12 years old, were there. They are dead too. My father was also shot dead._
> 
> _The military then took groups of women to the houses and stabbed them and beat them. Some died. One soldier stabbed me in my throat and chin. One hit me on my hand. Somehow I managed to get out of the house and went into the bush. Then the military torched the house. At night, the military left and I went inside the forest. There I found four women from my village; they were also injured and bleeding. Together, after three days of walking, we got into a boat to Bangladesh. I can’t remember the date clearly, everything seems so blurry to me.* I lost my six children; three girls, three boys. The youngest was three months old. When I was fleeing, I took a baby the size of my own baby. I thought it was mine. After a while I realized that it wasn’t my baby, it was another dead baby. Its tummy had been slashed open. *_
> 
> _Two weeks earlier, the military along with the Rakhine Village chairman had been searching for members of ARSA. But there were none. The previous day, they all left the country and came to Bangladesh; they had moved their family in advance. We thought that we wouldn’t face any problems. My suffering is because of Al Yaqin. They are not able to bring any good for us. I lost my husband and six children, there is nothing left of me. I am not alive, though it seems like I am."_
> 
> *—Female patient from Maungdaw, treated by MSF for violence-related injuries.*
> 
> MSF clinics and hospitals in Bangladesh's Cox’s Bazar district have recorded a sharp increase in the number of people seeking medical attention. Between August 25 and October 7, MSF teams treated over 30,000 patients. With very limited access to medical care in Myanmar, and after a long, perilous journey on foot to Bangladesh, many of the new arrivals have serious medical needs, including severely infected wounds, acute watery diarrhea, pneumonia, malnutrition, suspected measles, or advanced obstetric complications.
> 
> _"People were arriving in a horrific state. Some people said *they had been trapped in houses that were set on fire.* We treated unaccompanied children who had lost their families. One tiny neonatal baby was brought in by a woman who had found it in the grass at the border. She’s now caring for the child in addition to her own children. We treated a young girl with a head wound; an hour later her mother was admitted with severe burns. They said they were the only survivors from their family."_
> 
> *—MSF doctor Konstantin Hanke*
> 
> _"I’ve heard the most horrific stories from women who have lost their husbands just trying to get here. They spend days walking with their young children along crowded roads with cars coming in either direction. Some children have been struck and killed by cars. And in an instant, that secure future they were trying to build for their family vanishes. That’s a tragedy at an individual level. Multiply stories like that by 500,000 and you start to understand how harrowing this situation is."_
> 
> *—MSF emergency medical coordinator Kate White*
> 
> _"On August 21 about 30 soldiers came and burned our house to the ground, as well as nine other houses. My son was inside the house sleeping. I was out looking for two of my cows and my goats that had been missing since the day before. It was morning. When I went back I saw fires in the other houses and then realized the rooftop of my house was on fire too. I heard my son screaming inside and I rescued him with a blanket. He was almost on fire by the time I dragged him out. Two other children burned inside their houses."_
> 
> *—Mother of a 25-year-old patient being treated for burns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Time to Treat Doctors Without Borders as a Terrorist Organization
> UK Guardian Fabricates Doctors Without Borders Hospital Bombing
> 
> Did CNN do those interviews?
Click to expand...


FrontpageMag?    Try a more credible source next time.

Your second one - I don't understand the issue.  It has nothing to do with the Rohinga and it sounds, upon scanning, that it's accusing the Guardian newspapter of fabricating something,  not Doctors without Borders.

Let's stick to the Rohinga shall we?


----------



## Tilly

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctors Without Borders - an incredible group, that works in many dangerous areas.
> 
> Rohingya Refugees in Bangladesh: Voices from the Violence
> _"On the afternoon of August 30 the military came to our village. The _Mogh Ukhatta_ [Rakhine village chairman] told us not to flee; that the military were only coming to check for Al Yaqin [the previous name of the Arakan Rohingya Salvation Army, known as ARSA]. 'They won’t harm you if you all gather in one place and cooperate with the authorities,' he said. We believed him and all went beside the canal—women, men, children, and the elderly. The military came in the hundreds. First they selected men from the crowd and told them to lie by the canal, face down to the ground. Their bodies were in the water. Then the military stabbed them in the back many times. I saw with my own eyes how they killed my husband. He was a farmer, nothing more. They burned all the bodies together._
> 
> _Seeing this killing, some youths in the crowd tried to run. They only managed to get up to the village graveyard. They were shot from behind. My son and nephew, both 12 years old, were there. They are dead too. My father was also shot dead._
> 
> _The military then took groups of women to the houses and stabbed them and beat them. Some died. One soldier stabbed me in my throat and chin. One hit me on my hand. Somehow I managed to get out of the house and went into the bush. Then the military torched the house. At night, the military left and I went inside the forest. There I found four women from my village; they were also injured and bleeding. Together, after three days of walking, we got into a boat to Bangladesh. I can’t remember the date clearly, everything seems so blurry to me.* I lost my six children; three girls, three boys. The youngest was three months old. When I was fleeing, I took a baby the size of my own baby. I thought it was mine. After a while I realized that it wasn’t my baby, it was another dead baby. Its tummy had been slashed open. *_
> 
> _Two weeks earlier, the military along with the Rakhine Village chairman had been searching for members of ARSA. But there were none. The previous day, they all left the country and came to Bangladesh; they had moved their family in advance. We thought that we wouldn’t face any problems. My suffering is because of Al Yaqin. They are not able to bring any good for us. I lost my husband and six children, there is nothing left of me. I am not alive, though it seems like I am."_
> 
> *—Female patient from Maungdaw, treated by MSF for violence-related injuries.*
> 
> MSF clinics and hospitals in Bangladesh's Cox’s Bazar district have recorded a sharp increase in the number of people seeking medical attention. Between August 25 and October 7, MSF teams treated over 30,000 patients. With very limited access to medical care in Myanmar, and after a long, perilous journey on foot to Bangladesh, many of the new arrivals have serious medical needs, including severely infected wounds, acute watery diarrhea, pneumonia, malnutrition, suspected measles, or advanced obstetric complications.
> 
> _"People were arriving in a horrific state. Some people said *they had been trapped in houses that were set on fire.* We treated unaccompanied children who had lost their families. One tiny neonatal baby was brought in by a woman who had found it in the grass at the border. She’s now caring for the child in addition to her own children. We treated a young girl with a head wound; an hour later her mother was admitted with severe burns. They said they were the only survivors from their family."_
> 
> *—MSF doctor Konstantin Hanke*
> 
> _"I’ve heard the most horrific stories from women who have lost their husbands just trying to get here. They spend days walking with their young children along crowded roads with cars coming in either direction. Some children have been struck and killed by cars. And in an instant, that secure future they were trying to build for their family vanishes. That’s a tragedy at an individual level. Multiply stories like that by 500,000 and you start to understand how harrowing this situation is."_
> 
> *—MSF emergency medical coordinator Kate White*
> 
> _"On August 21 about 30 soldiers came and burned our house to the ground, as well as nine other houses. My son was inside the house sleeping. I was out looking for two of my cows and my goats that had been missing since the day before. It was morning. When I went back I saw fires in the other houses and then realized the rooftop of my house was on fire too. I heard my son screaming inside and I rescued him with a blanket. He was almost on fire by the time I dragged him out. Two other children burned inside their houses."_
> 
> *—Mother of a 25-year-old patient being treated for burns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Time to Treat Doctors Without Borders as a Terrorist Organization
> UK Guardian Fabricates Doctors Without Borders Hospital Bombing
> 
> Did CNN do those interviews?
Click to expand...

DWB became highly politicised a long time ago and have been lying and covering for Islam since.  Like most leftards, the end justifies the means and most of the NGO’s are the same.


----------



## Slyhunter

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote----your essay trivializes genocide.    When evaluating existing laws in
> Germany in 1935-----there is no doubt that one COULD talk about the traffic
> rules-----EH!!!  neither here nor there. -- and leave out the specifics of the Nuremburg
> laws that LEGALIZED GENOCIDE-----when evaluating SHARIAH law---you tsk
> tsk at the nod toward wife abuseCONVENIENTLY leave out the laws governing
> NON-MUSLIMS----the LAWS OF LEGAL GENOCIDE.     For the record---the
> Armenian Genocide was not a crime according to DIVINE ETERNAL SHARIAH
> LAW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is wrong Rosie.  Always.  You don't just turn your head away because you hate the religion/ethnicity/race/whatever of the targeted people.
> 
> It is wrong.
Click to expand...

Then your against Evolution?


----------



## Slyhunter

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you genocide-supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same thing you support with Islam, I don't think the Buddhists have my back in this, we know Islam has yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support genocide.
> 
> Nothing you say can possibly matter any more.
Click to expand...

Do you or do you not support Evolution?


----------



## irosie91

Slyhunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote----your essay trivializes genocide.    When evaluating existing laws in
> Germany in 1935-----there is no doubt that one COULD talk about the traffic
> rules-----EH!!!  neither here nor there. -- and leave out the specifics of the Nuremburg
> laws that LEGALIZED GENOCIDE-----when evaluating SHARIAH law---you tsk
> tsk at the nod toward wife abuseCONVENIENTLY leave out the laws governing
> NON-MUSLIMS----the LAWS OF LEGAL GENOCIDE.     For the record---the
> Armenian Genocide was not a crime according to DIVINE ETERNAL SHARIAH
> LAW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is wrong Rosie.  Always.  You don't just turn your head away because you hate the religion/ethnicity/race/whatever of the targeted people.
> 
> that's right-----in cases of GENOCIDE it is always wrong to ignore it as did you
> and your so many times in history.    I see no efforts of GENOCIDE against
> the illegal aliens----to wit the Bengali muslims in Myanmar.   There is no question
> that the Buddhists have been and are being victimized by muslims thruout south
> east Asia and have been subjected to genocide-----muslim populations in
> Buddhist countries function as fifth column forces for  JIHAD.    It is not "wrong"
> to say so------because it is true.    I do not believe the stories of  PROGRAMS OF
> RAPE AND MURDER AND STARVATION-----such programs cannot be hidden
> 
> It is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then your against Evolution?
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote----your essay trivializes genocide.    When evaluating existing laws in
> Germany in 1935-----there is no doubt that one COULD talk about the traffic
> rules-----EH!!!  neither here nor there. -- and leave out the specifics of the Nuremburg
> laws that LEGALIZED GENOCIDE-----when evaluating SHARIAH law---you tsk
> tsk at the nod toward wife abuseCONVENIENTLY leave out the laws governing
> NON-MUSLIMS----the LAWS OF LEGAL GENOCIDE.     For the record---the
> Armenian Genocide was not a crime according to DIVINE ETERNAL SHARIAH
> LAW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide is wrong Rosie.  Always.  You don't just turn your head away because you hate the religion/ethnicity/race/whatever of the targeted people.
> 
> It is wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now we will actually be allowed to discuss the topic of the OP!
> Well I’ve just re read the article linked to in the OP, but it seems to be a case of a few ‘rohingya’/illegal immigrants saying his cow was stolen, another was prevented from going to his rice field etc.  This isn’t really evidence of systematic starvation of the ‘rohingya’, and I haven’t been able to find any, although I haven’t looked very recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> some real facts of life-----as far as I could ascertain with my googling finger----
> the Rohingya are ethnic Bengalis------Bangladesh---the Islamic part of
> BENGAL   has been a hellhole of Islamic poverty forever-----even the farming
> DONE there was owned by the dominating WEST PAKISTANIs-----ie ----they were
> like Old Ireland was centuries ago to England-----virtually starved out serfs.   They are ECONOMIC refugees in  Myanmar-----and now  MUJAHADS seeking to impose islam with the HELP of Pakistan and a few other shariah shit holes.
> Historically -----this kind of spread of the Islamic epidemic----HAS BEEN
> SUCCESSFUL-----it over came  AFGHANISTAN,   MALAYSIA AND INDONESIA----------the Buddhists are not happy
Click to expand...


It is not clear to me why  Coyote finds the extreme impoverished state of
former East Pakistan---now known as BANGLA DESH----"funny"     Way back in 1971 when East Pakistan rebelled against the dominant West Pakistan---now
PAKISTAN,   a resentful west Pakistani told me about the farm his family lost. 
The people of East Pakistan were DAMNED MIFFED by the exploitation by
West Pakistan------the civil war was a bloody mess and East Pakistan (bengla-
desh)  has never really recovered.   They seem to continue to hate the West
Pakistanis.    and the country remains severely impoverished TO THE POINT 
OF STARVATION ------(funny  coyote?)    Buddhist Myanmar looked better to
them-----sheeeeesh----no doubt they are desperate people  (funny coyote?)
when East Bengal


----------



## Tilly

I believe for the term genocide to be accurately applied (as opposed to flung about like confetti in order to get attention, funding etc) intent and an actual plan for it have to be proven.  Clearly this is not the case in relation to the ‘rohingya’/ illlegal Bangladeshi immigrants:

*Myanmar's moves against Rohingya a get-out campaign, not genocide*

..The politics that lies behind these measures against Rakhine's Rohingya appear geared more towards* "expulsion" and "exclusion" than "extermination" and "extinction".

 It is a "get out" campaign rather than "genocide"*. If the Tatmadaw's "clearance operations" after Aug 25 had been aimed at genocide and ethnic cleansing, the persecuted Muslims would have been kept inside for the kill rather than kicked out of the country and kept out...


http://www.straitstimes.com/opinion/myanmars-moves-against-rohingya-a-get-out-campaign-not-genocide


----------



## Coyote

Consensus of some on this thread: genocide is acceptable if the target is Muslim.  Your excuses and words speak for themselves over and over.

Decapitating children, throwing infants into fires, gang rape, shooting people in the back and burning alive in houses is just part of a “get out” campaign.

I have never heard of anything so crazy.  In the Rwandan genocide, in the Bosnian genocide they could leave.  In fact in most they were allowed to leave but there was usually no place to go. Does fleeing extermination somehow make it not genocidal.  Even the Jews could leave in the beginning but people turned them away.


I don’t know what world you inhabit but it is one I want no part of.

Good day


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Coyote said:


> Consensus of some on this thread: genocide is acceptable if the target is Muslim.  Your excuses and words speak for themselves over and over.
> 
> Decapitating children, throwing infants into fires, gang rape, shooting people in the back and burning alive in houses is just part of a “get out” campaign.
> 
> I have never heard of anything so crazy.  In the Rwandan genocide, in the Bosnian genocide they could leave.  In fact in most they were allowed to leave but there was usually no place to go. Does fleeing extermination somehow make it not genocidal.  Even the Jews could leave in the beginning but people turned them away.
> 
> 
> I don’t know what world you inhabit but it is one I want no part of.
> 
> Good day



The Rohingya left in droves. I personally saw quite a few while on vacation in the Southern Thailand. Bravo performance by the Thai government BTW. They gave them food, gas for their boats and told them to go to Malaysia. A Muslim nation, where they could live in peace and harmony with other Muslims.


----------



## Tilly

*Witnesses Provide New Details of Killings of Hindus in Myanmar’s Rakhine*




 

_Eight Hindu women and their children, who were abducted by Muslim militants and taken to a refugee camp in Bangladesh, have returned to Myanmar, Oct. 5, 2017.
Photo courtesy of Information Committee of Myanmar's State Counselor's Office_

...
Local Hindus and the Myanmar government in late September said that *ARSA militants detained nearly 100 people from several Hindu villages in the Kha Maung Seik village tract the same day, killed most of them, and dumped their corpses in mass graves.*

The militants also forced some of the young Hindu women to convert to Islam and took them to a Muslim refugee camp in neighboring Bangladesh.

Myanmar security forces found the mass graves on Sept. 24 and 25. Fifty-two Hindus were killed, and 192 others are still missing.

The eight Hindu women who witnessed the killings of residents of Yebaw Kya village returned to Myanmar with a police escort following a Myanmar government demand and the country’s de facto leader Aung San Suu Kyi’s instruction to bring them back, said a statement issued by the State Counselor’s Office.

Myanmar’s official account of the incident could not be independently confirmed, and the government has not allowed outside observers or media close, unfettered access to the conflict zone.

The eight women, who range in age from 15 to 25, told authorities that a group of about 500 Muslims militants led by a foreigner dressed in black and a local named Noru Lauk from Khamaungseik village entered their homes at about 8 a.m. on Aug. 25. They took their belongings, including their jewelry and mobile phones.

According to the women, the militants said, “*This is not your village. It is our territory. We are the sole owners of this land. You are all the same as the Myanmar Armed Forces and police members. We will murder Buddhists and all of you who worship the statues made of bricks and stones.”*

The militants then divided the villagers into two groups according to gender, tied their hands, and took them to Bawtala village, the women said, according to the government’s statement.

*They slashed the throats of the men, sliced up their bodies, and threw them in nearby pits, the women said.*

The ARSA attack and subsequent crackdown by the Myanmar military prompted about 30,000 Hindus and other non-Muslims living in northern Rakhine to flee south to Mrauk U, Sittwe, Kyauktaw, and Minbya, while more than 500,000 Rohingya Muslims fled to Bangladesh, the statement said.

*Converted to Islam*

*The Hindu women also said that the lives of eight girls and women were spared because the militants considered them beautiful and decided to convert them to Islam.*

In the presence of the eight young women who were spared, ARSA militants killed Hindus from Yebaw Kya village, they said. A group of eight Hindu females and their children from the village were then taken to a cow ranch near Bawtalar village where they were killed.

*A three-year-old boy named Phawlar, who was included in the group, saw the militants slash his father’s throat before he was killed, *they said. Local Muslims, whose names they recalled, guarded some other Hindu girls and children, while others left to set fire to police camps.

After some of the militants returned, they took the eight Hindu women and young children to a house in Bawtalar village and forced them to eat rice and meat, the latter of which their religion prohibits them from consuming, the women said.

The militants also instructed them about the lifestyle and behavior of Muslim women before taking them to the Bangladesh border on Aug. 27, where they passed through cut barbed wire and spent the night on a hill so they would not be detected by Bangladeshi border guards.

Early on Aug. 28, the group crossed the border into Bangladesh and were taken by car to Kutuparlaung refugee camp where they were housed with Muslims and forced to wear _burqas_, the women said....

Witnesses Provide New Details of Killings of Hindus in Myanmar’s Rakhine


----------



## irosie91

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consensus of some on this thread: genocide is acceptable if the target is Muslim.  Your excuses and words speak for themselves over and over.
> 
> Decapitating children, throwing infants into fires, gang rape, shooting people in the back and burning alive in houses is just part of a “get out” campaign.
> 
> I have never heard of anything so crazy.  In the Rwandan genocide, in the Bosnian genocide they could leave.  In fact in most they were allowed to leave but there was usually no place to go. Does fleeing extermination somehow make it not genocidal.  Even the Jews could leave in the beginning but people turned them away.
> 
> 
> I don’t know what world you inhabit but it is one I want no part of.
> 
> Good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rohingya left in droves. I personally saw quite a few while on vacation in the Southern Thailand. Bravo performance by the Thai government BTW. They gave them food, gas for their boats and told them to go to Malaysia. A Muslim nation, where they could live in peace and harmony with other Muslims.
Click to expand...


does not matter----Coyote will STILL BUY INTO the   genocide  LIBEL.   Libel is
nothing new to the muslims-----including the muslims of south east Asia.    Muslims
of the middle east even liked the MATZOH made with blood libel.   Historically SYRIANS used it when they had an appetite for pogrom on jooos.    In the
shariah shit hole in which hubby was born-----the libel often went  "a jooo
touched a muslimah.     In fact in the famous 1947 Pogrom of aden over which 
coyote continues to SALIVATE----the libel was   "A joo TOUCHED A CHILD"
That one led to slit baby throats--(excites coyote)   Do the Buddhists make
wine?    The selling of wine   (actually wine was used by dhimmis as BRIBES
not to be murdered)  is another convenient excuse for slitting throats. 

now----its   "HE TOUCHED A KORAN" somewhere London East end.    ----
as to cartoons------some of the most obscene cartoons I have ever seen
show up in the  muzzie-Nazi propaganda dating all the way back to the
50s-----a LINE DRAWING of the rapist pig of Arabia results in MACHINE 
GUN FIRE--------I assure my friends in cyber space ---REAL events are
unnecessary


----------



## irosie91

anyone interested in the situation that Sikhs in the Pakistani part of Punjab face?


----------



## irosie91

Tilly said:


> *Witnesses Provide New Details of Killings of Hindus in Myanmar’s Rakhine*
> 
> View attachment 178917
> 
> _Eight Hindu women and their children, who were abducted by Muslim militants and taken to a refugee camp in Bangladesh, have returned to Myanmar, Oct. 5, 2017.
> Photo courtesy of Information Committee of Myanmar's State Counselor's Office_
> 
> ...
> Local Hindus and the Myanmar government in late September said that *ARSA militants detained nearly 100 people from several Hindu villages in the Kha Maung Seik village tract the same day, killed most of them, and dumped their corpses in mass graves.*
> 
> The militants also forced some of the young Hindu women to convert to Islam and took them to a Muslim refugee camp in neighboring Bangladesh.
> 
> Myanmar security forces found the mass graves on Sept. 24 and 25. Fifty-two Hindus were killed, and 192 others are still missing.
> 
> The eight Hindu women who witnessed the killings of residents of Yebaw Kya village returned to Myanmar with a police escort following a Myanmar government demand and the country’s de facto leader Aung San Suu Kyi’s instruction to bring them back, said a statement issued by the State Counselor’s Office.
> 
> Myanmar’s official account of the incident could not be independently confirmed, and the government has not allowed outside observers or media close, unfettered access to the conflict zone.
> 
> The eight women, who range in age from 15 to 25, told authorities that a group of about 500 Muslims militants led by a foreigner dressed in black and a local named Noru Lauk from Khamaungseik village entered their homes at about 8 a.m. on Aug. 25. They took their belongings, including their jewelry and mobile phones.
> 
> According to the women, the militants said, “*This is not your village. It is our territory. We are the sole owners of this land. You are all the same as the Myanmar Armed Forces and police members. We will murder Buddhists and all of you who worship the statues made of bricks and stones.”*
> 
> The militants then divided the villagers into two groups according to gender, tied their hands, and took them to Bawtala village, the women said, according to the government’s statement.
> 
> *They slashed the throats of the men, sliced up their bodies, and threw them in nearby pits, the women said.*
> 
> The ARSA attack and subsequent crackdown by the Myanmar military prompted about 30,000 Hindus and other non-Muslims living in northern Rakhine to flee south to Mrauk U, Sittwe, Kyauktaw, and Minbya, while more than 500,000 Rohingya Muslims fled to Bangladesh, the statement said.
> 
> *Converted to Islam*
> 
> *The Hindu women also said that the lives of eight girls and women were spared because the militants considered them beautiful and decided to convert them to Islam.*
> 
> In the presence of the eight young women who were spared, ARSA militants killed Hindus from Yebaw Kya village, they said. A group of eight Hindu females and their children from the village were then taken to a cow ranch near Bawtalar village where they were killed.
> 
> *A three-year-old boy named Phawlar, who was included in the group, saw the militants slash his father’s throat before he was killed, *they said. Local Muslims, whose names they recalled, guarded some other Hindu girls and children, while others left to set fire to police camps.
> 
> After some of the militants returned, they took the eight Hindu women and young children to a house in Bawtalar village and forced them to eat rice and meat, the latter of which their religion prohibits them from consuming, the women said.
> 
> The militants also instructed them about the lifestyle and behavior of Muslim women before taking them to the Bangladesh border on Aug. 27, where they passed through cut barbed wire and spent the night on a hill so they would not be detected by Bangladeshi border guards.
> 
> Early on Aug. 28, the group crossed the border into Bangladesh and were taken by car to Kutuparlaung refugee camp where they were housed with Muslims and forced to wear _burqas_, the women said....
> 
> Witnesses Provide New Details of Killings of Hindus in Myanmar’s Rakhine



murder, rape and enslavement of hindus by muslims DON'T COUNT----ask
Coyote.      The fact that hindus do not count was a lesson I learned circa
1970------when I asked Pakistanis and Muslim Indians about the war that resulted
in the splitting of India in 1948.      I was candid about the fact that I am a jew-----
so the HINDU  "IDOLS"  were a big issue ---ostensibly for my benefit


----------



## Lastamender

Here is the list of killings that receive no retaliation.



> 4
> -
> a father or mother (or their fathers of mothers) for killing their offspring, or offspring's
> offspring;


http://dailyrollcall.com/wp-content...e-traveller.pdf#[510,{"name":"XYZ"},63,619,0]


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Coyote will not be back on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now we will actually be allowed to discuss the topic of the OP!
> Well I’ve just re read the article linked to in the OP, but it seems to be a case of a few ‘rohingya’/illegal immigrants saying his cow was stolen, another was prevented from going to his rice field etc.  This isn’t really evidence of systematic starvation of the ‘rohingya’, and I haven’t been able to find any, although I haven’t looked very recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've been discussing the topic in the OP.  It's a pity some here need to turn it into an anti-muslim hatefest isn't it?
Click to expand...

LOL   I've shown the barbarism of Islam in this thread and the other side of the story you try not to get into.

There are 2 sides to every story and whether you like it or not Islamic countries are committing attrocities and genocide of anyone other than their religion across the middle east.

The Islamic fanatics there STARTED THIS FIGHT trying to impose their religion on HINDU'S..............and the HINDU'S have had enough of their crap.

Just like in Bangledesh where the other ethic groups are being driven into oblivion.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> Almost 150,000 Rohingya children in urgent need of supplementary food to stave off or treat malnutrition    | Save the Children International
> 
> Save the Children is warning of a malnutrition crisis in the Bangladeshi district of Cox’s Bazar, where more than half a million Rohingya have arrived in the past six weeks after fleeing horrific violence and bloodshed over the border in Myanmar.
> 
> An estimated 281,000 newly arrived Rohingya are in need of urgent nutrition support to prevent or treat malnutrition, according to new data from the Inter-Sector Coordination Group,* including 145,000 children under the age of five and more than 50,000 pregnant and breastfeeding women*.
> 
> *At least 14,000 newly arrived Rohingya children under five are already believed to be suffering from severe acute malnutrition*.
> 
> “We’re seeing an alarming number of children arriving in Bangladesh desperately hungry and malnourished after fleeing their homes in Myanmar’s northern Rakhine State. Then they are exposed to grim living conditions in camps where they don’t have good hygiene, where there is dirty, contaminated water everywhere and where they have no choice but to rely on food rations to survive,” said the Director of Save the Children’s Emergency Health Unit, Dr Unni Krishnan.
> 
> “Not only does this exacerbate their nutritional status, but it puts them at a far greater risk of contracting a water-borne disease like cholera, which, for children like this could easily be fatal. We know that in these conditions, the risk of a major outbreak of disease is very real.
> 
> “*In over 20 years as a humanitarian worker I’ve never seen a situation like this, where people are so desperate for basic assistance and conditions so dire. I’m extremely concerned about the health of the youngest Rohingya children, who are facing a frightening reality that no child should have to endure.*”








I got news for you.  Malnutrition was a major issue there before this fight ever happened.  Some of the highest malnutrition rates are in this region with the major area in Africa.

This issue would be there even if there was no fight at all.


----------



## eagle1462010

Malnutrition - UNICEF DATA

Nearly half of all deaths in children under 5 are attributable to undernutrition, translating into the loss of about 3 million young lives a year. Undernutrition puts children at greater risk of dying from common infections, increases the frequency and severity of such infections, and contributes to delayed recovery. The interaction between undernutrition and infection can create a potentially lethal cycle of worsening illness and deteriorating nutritional status. Poor nutrition in the first 1,000 days of a child’s life can also lead to stunted growth, which is associated with impaired cognitive ability and reduced school and work performance.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> Consensus of some on this thread: genocide is acceptable if the target is Muslim.  Your excuses and words speak for themselves over and over.
> 
> Decapitating children, throwing infants into fires, gang rape, shooting people in the back and burning alive in houses is just part of a “get out” campaign.
> 
> I have never heard of anything so crazy.  In the Rwandan genocide, in the Bosnian genocide they could leave.  In fact in most they were allowed to leave but there was usually no place to go. Does fleeing extermination somehow make it not genocidal.  Even the Jews could leave in the beginning but people turned them away.
> 
> 
> I don’t know what world you inhabit but it is one I want no part of.
> 
> Good day


Bye.............PRAVDA ARTIST.................You don't have a clue..........You only have an Agenda............

Trying desperately to IGNORE evidence OF WHAT RADICAL ISLAM DOES IN THIS WORLD.

There are always REFUGEES IN WAR.  Nothing new here.  And the problems of this are ALWAYS THE SAME.

Both sides fled the fighting...............

Both sides have been brutal.

AND BOTH SIDES ARE AT WAR.

Radical EXTREMISM started the fight...............and NOW WANTS TO BLAME EVERYONE ELSE FOR IT.


----------



## eagle1462010

India retaliating to Pakistani actions along LoC proportionately: Nirmala Sitharaman - Times of India

The LoC has remained volatile since last year. According to official figures, 860 incidents of ceasefire violations by Pakistani troops were reported in 2017 as against 221 the year before.

Six Army personnel and a civilian were killed in an attack on the Sunjuwan military station in Jammu on February 10. The attack on the camp had come days after four Army men were killed in Pakistani firing in Rajouri district of Jammu and Kashmir.

After the Sunjuwan attack, Sitharaman had said that Pakistan would pay for the misadventure.

Following the spate of attacks, the Army had given "full freedom" to locals commanders of the army along the LoC to effectively retaliate any act of violence by Pakistani troops, Army sources had said.


They said the Indian Army has been inflicting heavy casualties to Pakistani troops while replying to Pakistani shelling along the LoC in the last few weeks.




Asked about demands to withdraw the AFSPA from J-K and certain states of Northeast, Sitharaman said "there is no rethinking on it as of now."





Another day in the life of India and Pakistan relations.........more blood shed.......more fights.............almost 1 incident of cross border incidents per day historically...............

Battle lines on RELIGIOUS LINES.


----------



## eagle1462010

Startling maps show every terrorist attack worldwide over the last 20 years

Together, they created Earth TimeLapse, an interactive platform that relies on data from the Global Terrorism Database to create maps of how many terrorism-related deaths occur annually worldwide. The larger the red circle, the more deaths in a given attack.

The project mapped attacks between 1997 and 2016 — here's what 20 years of that data looks like.


ENJOY.........a 20 year history of terrorist attacks..............from the Religion of Peace and a whole stack of dead bodies..........


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

ARSA


----------



## eagle1462010

ARSA in India.......

Nothing to see here.............move along..........


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## irosie91

I am old-----brought up in an UTTERLY SECULAR LIBERAL DEMOCRAT household------I was  a child in the 1950s.   I actually remember that the Yankees faced the dodgers in the
1955 WORLD SERIES  (big issue back then)  -----I learned about islam FROM MUSLIMS------I learned that from their POV and their "HISTORY"     they are the KINGS OF THE UNIVERSE----and hindus are SHIT  (along with everyone else who is not a MUSLIM)       I had only very friendly relationships with muslims-----to me they were people----INTERESTING AS --"OTHER KINDS OF PEOPLE" ----for me meeting muslims was fun----like going to the Museum of Natural history.  ---Back then I met Hindus too----nice people-----Sikhs too---nice people.  Syrians----in my mind all Syrians were Christians----back then---nice people who tended to work in the vegetable business. -----over the years I learned more


----------

